# The POAS Addiction Support Group



## Girly922

Just a little support group for all of us ladies who have a POAS addiction. I know there's a lot of us on here. 

And I figured this way we can;
- Help each other wait it out. 
- Stop each other from testing too early and being disappointed. 
- Laugh at the crazy places we hide our stash of hpt's. 
- And just generally try and make the TWW a bit easier. 

If you're not sure if you are a POAS addict there are several tell-tale signs;
- You have a hidden stash of hpt's your OH doesn't know about. 
- You feel the desire to test a couple of days after OV. 
- No matter what the result of the 1st test you will continue to test until you have run out of tests. At which point you may have to run to the closest store that's open and buy more. 
- You test at all times of the day by recreating fmu. 

If any of these sound like you, you should probably be here. 

Good luck ladies :thumbup:


----------



## Girly922

Hi, I'm Georgie and I'm a POAS addict. 

(thought I should start things off like a proper support group :rofl:)


----------



## Hassie

Hi Georgie

I have looked at the tell-tale signs and all I can say is CHECK

Hidden stash of hpt's - CHECK - (and OPK's)
Testing a couple of days after OV - CHECK 
Test till run out then buy more - CHECK
Dont pee so can recreate fmu - CHECK 

OH said I should take out shares in hpt's and he has no idea how many I do a month lol

Aim - to be able to wait at least till af is due before testing.

The support group is a great idea :)


----------



## Girly922

Welcome. 

I hate to think how much I've spent overall. I haven't yet given in to the monthly buy that amazon do yet though. Where you can buy it once and then they'll charge you and post more each month after that without you having to order. It keeps asking me if I want to do that whenever I buy clearblues off there. 

I want to wait until AF is due too. As I'm waiting for 1st AF after m/c I'm giving her 6 weeks to show up before I test. If I can manage to wait that long.


----------



## cupcaker

As someone who was bording on being a POAS addict I'm sure, the main deterrent for me was "I can keep using tests and be disappointed or I can NOT test and still have a 'chance' ". Not knowing felt more like a 'chance'...it could be a yes, it could be a no. Doing the test and SEEING negative meant 'chance over' really. And yes, nothing particularly helps with the disapointment of AF arriving, but thinking this way did cull me a bit. Good luck all x


----------



## Girly922

That's a really nice way of thinking. I struggle with the not knowing. Its something I can't control so I find it difficult. I may try that approach, see if it can deter me from testing for the next few weeks. 

Thank you. :)


----------



## Hassie

Sorry for your loss Georgie

I hope we can support each other to wait before POAS, we will save loads of money.

I dont like the idea of the monthly buy thing its sort of pessimistic, I keep my fingers crossed and hope this month will be the month. Its not really working as have been trying since August 2011 but there is always hope :)


----------



## Girly922

Thank you. I'm just trying to be positive now. 

I hope so! But I know when I get my bfp I will test loads, just to make sure it's definitely a bfp. And then to see my progression. I just can't help myself. Lol. 

That's why I didn't like it, every time I buy from there I think no this'll be the last tests I buy as I'll be pregnant this cycle. Positive thinking all the way!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Hi, I'm Hailey, and I'm a peestick-a-holic. :haha:

I bought several cheapo tests from Dollar Tree and hoarded them. But I ended up taking them all too soon!

I have one FRER left, and AF was due yesterday! I'll be taking it tomorrow morning! :thumbup:


----------



## BubsMom17

Girly922 said:


> Just a little support group for all of us ladies who have a POAS addiction. I know there's a lot of us on here.
> 
> And I figured this way we can;
> - Help each other wait it out.
> - Stop each other from testing too early and being disappointed.
> - Laugh at the crazy places we hide our stash of hpt's.
> - And just generally try and make the TWW a bit easier.
> 
> If you're not sure if you are a POAS addict there are several tell-tale signs;
> - You have a hidden stash of hpt's your OH doesn't know about.
> - You feel the desire to test a couple of days after OV.
> - No matter what the result of the 1st test you will continue to test until you have run out of tests. At which point you may have to run to the closest store that's open and buy more.
> - You test at all times of the day by recreating fmu.
> 
> If any of these sound like you, you should probably be here.
> 
> Good luck ladies :thumbup:

You know you're a POAS addict when you make sure you have your OPK pee-sticks when you leave for work in the morning. Cuz you HAVE to check for your surge on your lunch break in the public women's restroom at work. Who else carries a pee cup in their purse?


----------



## Girly922

Hi Hailey! 

I do that with all my ICs. But I so want to here what your FRER shows tomorrow! 
Good luck!! Really hoping its a bfp for you. :thumbup:

BubsMom that made me laugh a lot!! That will be me next cycle if we don't catch this one.


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm joining you girls here! Hopefully I will get to test this month.... (see 'rant' in the January thread for explanation....) 

It's nice to see you're not alone in the world of crazy when ttc hahaha :haha:


----------



## cantwait22

Im ashley and im a POAS addict! I start testing 6dpo. Im now 9dpo and still a bfn :( Not having any symptoms either :( Still got some hope and trying to be positive!


----------



## Sweet Cherie

Hello Georgie, I'm Cherie and I'm a POAS addict.
You did it then - this is a super thread!

I admit to:

1.Peeing on a stick anytime of day, when the fancy takes me.
2. POAS even though it's way too early and I know it.
3. Hiding the evidence from DH.
4. Disguising used sticks before throwing them away.
5. Spending enough money on pee sticks to raise a mortgage for a decent sized property in Kensington and Chelsea... 

This thread will probably not stop me stick-peeing - I'm too far gone for saving - but at least I'll feel better reading about all the other girlies who are doing exactly the same thing as me!!! :blush:


----------



## Twojsmummy

I would like to join you all. I have just purchased and taken delivery of 200 opk's and 20 hpts! I have used 2 opk's per day so far (see my other post earlier tonight). I seem to be addicted to sneaking off to the bathroom to test. Hubby knows I do but never requests the result. He just lets me get on with it.


----------



## ninifay

Hey I'm Nicole and I have an obsession with taking pregnancy tests.

When I run out or close to it I want to go to the store. Even if its negative I want to keep taking them because maybe just maybe that one was wrong. ;(

I also hide them under things so he doesn't know I take them, because I know it's too early but I just want it to be positive so bad..


It completely over runs my thoughts.. I think about it all day everyday


----------



## samthemum

My name is Sam and I am addicted to pee sticks. 

I started testing at 2dpo (potentially due to uncertainty over ovulation date). I tested this evening and as expected BFN, I know logically it is WAY too early and little eggy wouldn't implant yet but part of me hopes my body is super human and will fast forward the result or something. I also took a digital OPK this evening just to be sure haha. It was negative. 

I hide pee sticks in my hoody pouch so I can sneakily peek at them periodically until I choose packet or fast food boxes for instance to sneak them into to dispose lol. 

Nothing gets my heart going the way watching a pee stick works does, just watching the dye rush across the test and forming a LINE...YES I think, a line...it gets sucked up by the control line quickly and I am left gutted that it was just the process the test goes through to work lol. My control line always eats my dye. I want revenge! I want a BFP so dark the control line is left weak.

As I said, I think I have an issue with pee sticks.


----------



## mom2pne

Hello! My name is Simone and I am a POASaholic! I did manage to wait to test at 11 dpo. I ran out of tests to test with fmu today and bought more today and tested when I got home.


----------



## Xaviersmom

Hello! I'm Rebecca and if I'm not peeing on an ov stick, its a pg stick. 

I order the strips off ebay. I recently had to restock. I used 2 different companies and got 50 pg tests and ordered 20 ov strips. The ov people sent me pg tests and I wasn't bothered. I emailed them and they sent the ov sticks and i got to keep the pg sticks they sent by accident...now I'm thrilled i have more pg sticks to pee on! 

I'm in my fertile window now and told hubby not to be out too late. ;) 

I also decided to add soft cups into the mix this month. FX.


----------



## LoveSanrio

Hi, my name is Amber, and I am addicted to pee sticks.

I am guilty of stashing them under the bathroom sink, and in my makeup bag until they can be safely disposed of.

I am guilty of testing too early, although I am trying to stop doing that this go around.

I am also guilty of continuing to test until every stick is gone even if I am pregnant, just for fun.

This is my last baby, so I am confident that I will have my addiction under control eventually LOL!


----------



## Girly922

Eltjuh said:


> I'm joining you girls here! Hopefully I will get to test this month.... (see 'rant' in the January thread for explanation....)
> 
> It's nice to see you're not alone in the world of crazy when ttc hahaha :haha:

Oh hunny, just seen your rant. Sorry you're not having a great time TTC at the moment. You will have you 2nd, things will come together. And as for 'shooting' problems, could he be putting unnecessary pressure on himself to perform as he knows how desperate you are? I now don't tell OH when I'm likely to be OVing. I just pounce on him and he doesn't seem to say no. :blush:



cantwait22 said:


> Im ashley and im a POAS addict! I start testing 6dpo. Im now 9dpo and still a bfn :( Not having any symptoms either :( Still got some hope and trying to be positive!

It's still early. Good luck and remember you're not out until the :witch: shows. 



Sweet Cherie said:


> Hello Georgie, I'm Cherie and I'm a POAS addict.
> You did it then - this is a super thread!
> 
> I admit to:
> 
> 1.Peeing on a stick anytime of day, when the fancy takes me.
> 2. POAS even though it's way too early and I know it.
> 3. Hiding the evidence from DH.
> 4. Disguising used sticks before throwing them away.
> 5. Spending enough money on pee sticks to raise a mortgage for a decent sized property in Kensington and Chelsea...
> 
> This thread will probably not stop me stick-peeing - I'm too far gone for saving - but at least I'll feel better reading about all the other girlies who are doing exactly the same thing as me!!! :blush:

I thought it'd at least give us all a laugh. A very lighthearted way of supporting each other. And I'm starting to wonder if I'm too far gone for saving too! :haha:



ninifay said:


> Hey I'm Nicole and I have an obsession with taking pregnancy tests.
> 
> *When I run out or close to it I want to go to the store. Even if its negative I want to keep taking them because maybe just maybe that one was wrong. ;(*
> 
> I also hide them under things so he doesn't know I take them, because I know it's too early but I just want it to be positive so bad..
> 
> It completely over runs my thoughts.. I think about it all day everyday

I get this!! Just the thought that maybe its not sensitive enough, or maybe my pee wasn't concentrated enough. :dohh:



Twojsmummy said:


> I would like to join you all. I have just purchased and taken delivery of 200 opk's and 20 hpts! I have used 2 opk's per day so far (see my other post earlier tonight). I seem to be addicted to sneaking off to the bathroom to test. Hubby knows I do but never requests the result. He just lets me get on with it.

I think I'd be terrible if I had 200 OPKs, I'd be testing constantly. :haha:



samthemum said:


> My name is Sam and I am addicted to pee sticks.
> 
> I started testing at 2dpo (potentially due to uncertainty over ovulation date). I tested this evening and as expected BFN, I know logically it is WAY too early and little eggy wouldn't implant yet but part of me hopes my body is super human and will fast forward the result or something. I also took a digital OPK this evening just to be sure haha. It was negative.
> 
> I hide pee sticks in my hoody pouch so I can sneakily peek at them periodically until I choose packet or fast food boxes for instance to sneak them into to dispose lol.
> 
> Nothing gets my heart going the way watching a pee stick works does, just watching the dye rush across the test and forming a LINE...YES I think, a line...it gets sucked up by the control line quickly and I am left gutted that it was just the process the test goes through to work lol. My control line always eats my dye. I want revenge! I want a BFP so dark the control line is left weak.
> 
> As I said, I think I have an issue with pee sticks.

I love the idea of being super human. Your power, you get to know you are pregnant minutes after BDing!! :rofl: But I do it too. 



mom2pne said:


> Hello! My name is Simone and I am a POASaholic! I did manage to wait to test at 11 dpo. I ran out of tests to test with fmu today and bought more today and tested when I got home.

Well done, I don't think I've ever managed to wait that long! 



Xaviersmom said:


> Hello! I'm Rebecca and if I'm not peeing on an ov stick, its a pg stick.
> 
> I order the strips off ebay. I recently had to restock. I used 2 different companies and got 50 pg tests and ordered 20 ov strips. The ov people sent me pg tests and I wasn't bothered. I emailed them and they sent the ov sticks and i got to keep the pg sticks they sent by accident...now I'm thrilled i have more pg sticks to pee on!
> 
> I'm in my fertile window now and told hubby not to be out too late. ;)
> 
> I also decided to add soft cups into the mix this month. FX.

Good luck! Wow, that's good that you got to keep the pg tests. I've just ordered some off eBay, not sure how good they'll be but we'll see. 



LoveSanrio said:


> Hi, my name is Amber, and I am addicted to pee sticks.
> 
> I am guilty of stashing them under the bathroom sink, and in my makeup bag until they can be safely disposed of.
> 
> I am guilty of testing too early, although I am trying to stop doing that this go around.
> 
> *I am also guilty of continuing to test until every stick is gone even if I am pregnant, just for fun.*
> 
> This is my last baby, so I am confident that I will have my addiction under control eventually LOL!

This is exactly my problem. I can't help myself. :nope:


----------



## Eltjuh

I know, I said that to him, maybe he's thinking about it too much, feeling like he HAS to perform. He said he wasn't thinking about that at all last night though!
And if I wouldn't tell him when then he'd probably know anyway as we'd suddenly be doing it every day  haha But I guess if I'm not pregnant this time I might try that next month! (ugh... don't wanna even think about having another month of ttc!! My first was so easy and then had a little accident, so that was easy... was kind of hoping/slightly expecting it to be easy this time!!)


----------



## GingerPanda

Hey, all. Took a FRER this morning. I'm trying to convince myself that it's a :bfn: because it is. But my darn line eye and the POASaholic part of my brain won't let it go!


----------



## samthemum

Do you ever think you peed too much on it and somehow knocked the HCG off the wick? lol I also think I didn't dip it enough when I don't get the result I am wanting...


----------



## GingerPanda

Well, I'm out. AF showed up.

I think I'm back to the stage where every month I have a psychosomatic pregnancy. I will get every symptom in the book and AF will NOT come until I get a negative test. Bummed.


----------



## Eltjuh

Yes Samthemum, I do that too, thinking I didn't dip it enough  Cause I always pee in a cup and dip it in, even with the midstream tests, just cause I'm scared I can't pee for 5 seconds or can't aim properly  haha... So I just catch it in the cup instead and then dip it in. And when it says dip it in for 10 seconds I dip it in for at least 12-15 seconds  hahaha


----------



## BubsMom17

Eltjuh said:


> Yes Samthemum, I do that too, thinking I didn't dip it enough  Cause I always pee in a cup and dip it in, even with the midstream tests, just cause I'm scared I can't pee for 5 seconds or can't aim properly  haha... So I just catch it in the cup instead and then dip it in. And when it says dip it in for 10 seconds I dip it in for at least 12-15 seconds  hahaha

Mine says to dip for 10-15 seconds and I count verrryyyy sloowwwllly... probably closer to 25 seconds. JUST to make sure all the LH is potentially caught!


----------



## ninifay

BubsMom17 said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> Yes Samthemum, I do that too, thinking I didn't dip it enough  Cause I always pee in a cup and dip it in, even with the midstream tests, just cause I'm scared I can't pee for 5 seconds or can't aim properly  haha... So I just catch it in the cup instead and then dip it in. And when it says dip it in for 10 seconds I dip it in for at least 12-15 seconds  hahaha
> 
> Mine says to dip for 10-15 seconds and I count verrryyyy sloowwwllly... probably closer to 25 seconds. JUST to make sure all the LH is potentially caught!Click to expand...



Same here..

I bought four tests today and I'm doing my best not to go take one now but gah I want too so bad,


----------



## samthemum

Yeah I pee in a cup too, but I then resent holding it in there so long as I convince myself I washed all the HCG off lol. There is probably a pill out there somewhere for folk like me...


----------



## ninifay

Well I'm a failure...
Couldn't wait, took one and neg. sadly..

Have to wait a few days and take another one. I really want this to be our month


----------



## MamaKris

I am horribly addicted to POAS. AF was due today and still hasn't showed up. I've had yellowish creamy lotiony cm, a first for me. New years eve..took a test, BFN. Yesterday took 3 tests all of which were dollar general cheapies and I swore I saw 2 lines, but I'm scared they were evap lines..because this morning with FMU I took another one..and nothing. Then 4 hours ago I took a FRER, and swore I saw lines..and then nothing. And just now I took 3 more cheapies..and nothing. I know if I'm pg I'm definitely not giving it enough time to build up..but I can't help it. If it's in my house..I want to pee on it!!!!


----------



## Girly922

GingerPanda I'm sorry. Good luck and FX'd for next cycle. :hugs: 

And ninifay, you are not a failure! Because if you are then I will be. I can't see myself being able to hold off testing for very long. Lol. 

And mamakris, that made me :rofl: _"If it's in my house..I want to pee on it!!!!_


----------



## BubsMom17

MamaKris said:


> If it's in my house..I want to pee on it!!!!

:rofl: Laughing to myself here at work. LOL!


----------



## samthemum

I just peed on 2 sticks...I am at most 5dpo lol...BFN's. What the heck is wrong with me??


----------



## marymoomin

Wondfos are the way forward! More sensitive than FRERs, and cheaper too! Available for the first time in the UK on Ebay! Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## samthemum

wow I need to look those up


----------



## Girly922

Sam, 5dpo is just too early!! You are not superwoman (or are you??) :haha: 

I only have IC's in the house, oh and 2 clearblue digis with conception indicator. One is for when I'm at least 14dpo. And that's only cause that was the only test I got a bfp on to start with last time, and the other so I can get it where it says 3+. So I know I won't just use them. 

I keep wondering about wondfos, but I hear that they are notorious for evaps.


----------



## MamaKris

Well pretty sure I'm out, just wiped and it looks like AF is starting. Right on time.


----------



## LoveSanrio

Aaaargh!!! So I had ordered wondfos (20) and opk's (50) off of Amazon, and according to the tracking they were supposed to be here today, but now it looks like they won't be here until tomorrow!!

Don't they know I NEED MY FIX!! :rofl:


----------



## samthemum

Just looked at wondfo, they look no different to the ultra sensitive IC's we get here and are more expensive.


----------



## Leylalou

BubsMom- hahahaaaa! So true. Actually, mines one of those empy bottles you can take on holiday with your shampoo in, I figured I could explain this better if it rolled across the office floor!

I am a POAS addict, I said to DH last night that I wished I could find out I was ten weeks pregnant.... But it would sooooo never happen, way to bang on the numbers for that!

Ah relaxed spontaneity hey?!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Hi I am Rachel and too am a POAS aholic....I shamefully admit I am also a BOAS aholic :help:

This is our 5th cycle TTC #1 and it makes me angry :brat:

I think I O'd early (today), which irritates me even more because we didn't BD last night, only the night before around midnight...tried to this am but DH woke up in a cranky mood :coffee: 

Ugh I know I haven't been trying for very long, but as a POAS aholic, it seems like forever....


----------



## ninifay

LoveSanrio said:


> Don't they know I NEED MY FIX!! :rofl:

Lmfao I feel this


----------



## LillyTame

*OH pushing me into this room* No! NO! I can stop when I want to! :brat:

:sulk: FINE! Hello...I'm Lilly and my OH thinks I'm POASaholic! :sulk:


:rofl: Hello Ladies :hi: OH didn't really force me here, but I KNOW I'm a POASaholic and I've only had one NTNP month! This month is our first month actively TTC so I know it's only gonna be worse! :dohh: My goal is to make it to 10dpo (still in the CDs right now but SMEPing).

I also bought the 50 OPKs + 20 ICs + an additional 25 ICs:blush: :dohh:


----------



## Girly922

LillyTame said:


> *OH pushing me into this room* No! NO! I can stop when I want to! :brat:
> 
> :sulk: FINE! Hello...I'm Lilly and my OH thinks I'm POASaholic! :sulk:
> 
> 
> :rofl: Hello Ladies :hi: OH didn't really force me here, but I KNOW I'm a POASaholic and I've only had one NTNP month! This month is our first month actively TTC so I know it's only gonna be worse! :dohh: My goal is to make it to 10dpo (still in the CDs right now but SMEPing).
> 
> I also bought the 50 OPKs + 20 ICs + an additional 25 ICs:blush: :dohh:

This made me laugh so much!! Welcome to our little sanctuary. We are normal here, I think if half my friends knew the extent to my POAS addict they'd think I'm completely bonkers! (Well even more than they already do) 

When me and OH we're NTNP, I got through quite a few. This time round I've just ordered loads!! :dohh:

Ooh, I'd love to hear how SMEPing goes for you. Was thinking of trying that next cycle if we don't fall this cycle.


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm totally addicted to seeing whether someone has posted something new on the threads here aswell!! I keep checking my email to check!


----------



## LillyTame

Girly922 said:


> This made me laugh so much!! Welcome to our little sanctuary. We are normal here, I think if half my friends knew the extent to my POAS addict they'd think I'm completely bonkers! (Well even more than they already do)
> 
> When me and OH we're NTNP, I got through quite a few. This time round I've just ordered loads!! :dohh:
> 
> Ooh, I'd love to hear how SMEPing goes for you. Was thinking of trying that next cycle if we don't fall this cycle.

I think this will be my only month SPEMing! Too much work! lmao...I don't have a very high libido, so all this :sex: is wearing me out! :dohh: If we don't get our BFP this month...I think I'm just going to shoot for trying to catch OV and then DTD on that day and the day after.


----------



## ninifay

Eltjuh said:


> I'm totally addicted to seeing whether someone has posted something new on the threads here aswell!! I keep checking my email to check!



I check this like 38948494984 times a day


----------



## LoveSanrio

LillyTame said:


> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> This made me laugh so much!! Welcome to our little sanctuary. We are normal here, I think if half my friends knew the extent to my POAS addict they'd think I'm completely bonkers! (Well even more than they already do)
> 
> When me and OH we're NTNP, I got through quite a few. This time round I've just ordered loads!! :dohh:
> 
> Ooh, I'd love to hear how SMEPing goes for you. Was thinking of trying that next cycle if we don't fall this cycle.
> 
> I think this will be my only month SPEMing! Too much work! lmao...I don't have a very high libido, so all this :sex: is wearing me out! :dohh: If we don't get our BFP this month..*.I think I'm just going to shoot for trying to catch OV and then DTD on that day and the day after.*Click to expand...

That is exactly what I am going to do! I am doing it because I read somewhere that if you do this you are more likely to have a boy! It said that the girl swimmers live longer so will still be there when you O if you BD right before you O, and the boy swimmers swim faster so if you have already O'd they will make it there first. :shrug:

Worth a shot! This is our last baby, and we have 4 girls. I'm hoping for BLUE this time around!


----------



## LillyTame

LoveSanrio - I think that's called the Shettles method. I've heard of it and have thought of using it to get the opposite of what ever we get the first time around... but since this is the first time around you KNOW we don't care either way! lol


----------



## LoveSanrio

LillyTame said:


> LoveSanrio - I think that's called the *Shettles method*. I've heard of it and have thought of using it to get the opposite of what ever we get the first time around... but since this is the first time around you KNOW we don't care either way! lol

OoOoOoOohhhh....you just gave me something new to google until I can't see straight! LOL! Does that go towards the POAS addiction as well? I am CONSTANTLY google-ing anything I can come up with in my head haha! 

Yeah, i totally understand what ya mean Llillytame! The first time around it definitely doesn't matter! I am getting my tubes tied after this one, and honestly I am ready for that. I am ready to have my last baby, and then spend the rest of my life enjoying my kids, and eventually spoiling my grandkids! Would definitely be nice to have a boy, but honestly I could care less as long as the baby is healthy...BUT it's fun to try to control the outcome anyway LOL!!


----------



## LillyTame

LoveSanrio said:


> LillyTame said:
> 
> 
> LoveSanrio - I think that's called the *Shettles method*. I've heard of it and have thought of using it to get the opposite of what ever we get the first time around... but since this is the first time around you KNOW we don't care either way! lol
> 
> OoOoOoOohhhh....you just gave me something new to google until I can't see straight! LOL! Does that go towards the POAS addiction as well? I am CONSTANTLY google-ing anything I can come up with in my head haha!
> 
> Yeah, i totally understand what ya mean Llillytame! The first time around it definitely doesn't matter! I am getting my tubes tied after this one, and honestly I am ready for that. I am ready to have my last baby, and then spend the rest of my life enjoying my kids, and eventually spoiling my grandkids! Would definitely be nice to have a boy, but honestly I could care less as long as the baby is healthy...BUT it's fun to try to control the outcome anyway LOL!!Click to expand...

POAS AND GOOGLE addict! lmao...OH says, stop doing that...of course you are going to find someone out there with the same thing but that doesnt mean it will happen for you that way.....but I'm like no...but it gives me HOPE!


----------



## LoveSanrio

LillyTame said:


> LoveSanrio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LillyTame said:
> 
> 
> LoveSanrio - I think that's called the *Shettles method*. I've heard of it and have thought of using it to get the opposite of what ever we get the first time around... but since this is the first time around you KNOW we don't care either way! lol
> 
> OoOoOoOohhhh....you just gave me something new to google until I can't see straight! LOL! Does that go towards the POAS addiction as well? I am CONSTANTLY google-ing anything I can come up with in my head haha!
> 
> Yeah, i totally understand what ya mean Llillytame! The first time around it definitely doesn't matter! I am getting my tubes tied after this one, and honestly I am ready for that. I am ready to have my last baby, and then spend the rest of my life enjoying my kids, and eventually spoiling my grandkids! Would definitely be nice to have a boy, but honestly I could care less as long as the baby is healthy...BUT it's fun to try to control the outcome anyway LOL!!Click to expand...
> 
> POAS AND GOOGLE addict! lmao...OH says, stop doing that...of course you are going to find someone out there with the same thing but that doesnt mean it will happen for you that way.....but I'm like no...but it gives me HOPE!Click to expand...

HA! EXACTLY! Funny thing is I just switched over to this screen to refresh and see if anyone had posted from my google screen on the Shettles Method LMAO!!

I am awful haha!!


----------



## LoveSanrio

Oh, just went to your post about your furbabies! I have wonderful furbabies of my own, so I am going to head on over there and check it out! I have 2 grown rescue kitties, and 2 three week old orphaned kittens that I am currently hand raising. I will post pics and the story in that thread! :flower:


----------



## BubsMom17

LOL... I am addicted to POAS, Dr. Google, Dr.Yahoo, BabyandBump.com, TwoWeekWait.com, BabyCenter.com, Fertility Friend Kindle App, BabyMed.com, and My Days app for Android. I think I should go on hiatus from the entire internet. 

We need serious support groups here!


----------



## LillyTame

LoveSanrio said:


> Oh, just went to your post about your furbabies! I have wonderful furbabies of my own, so I am going to head on over there and check it out! I have 2 grown rescue kitties, and 2 three week old orphaned kittens that I am currently hand raising. I will post pics and the story in that thread! :flower:

Please do! :thumbup: We LOVE seeing all the furbabies.....sooo cute.


So I just wanted to be clear that POAS addiction isn't just preggo tests....it's those damn OPKs TOO! I just went home for lunch and took TWO! Then I was a little disappointed because after OV I won't have anything to look for on a stick for awhile :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## BubsMom17

LillyTame said:


> So I just wanted to be clear that POAS addiction isn't just preggo tests....it's those damn OPKs TOO! I just went home for lunch and took TWO! Then I was a little disappointed because after OV I won't have anything to look for on a stick for awhile :dohh: :rofl:

Yep yep. The hours in my day revolve around when I can test to see if I am surgin' or not! And then getting disappointe when I KNOW I am not scheduled to O for another 5 days. :dohh:


----------



## ninifay

BubsMom17 said:


> LillyTame said:
> 
> 
> So I just wanted to be clear that POAS addiction isn't just preggo tests....it's those damn OPKs TOO! I just went home for lunch and took TWO! Then I was a little disappointed because after OV I won't have anything to look for on a stick for awhile :dohh: :rofl:
> 
> Yep yep. The hours in my day revolve around when I can test to see if I am surgin' or not! And then getting disappointe when I KNOW I am not scheduled to O for another 5 days. :dohh:Click to expand...

Same thing here, I take it and get depressed and slip into the thoughts of what if we never conceive , oh the life of ttc


----------



## LoveSanrio

This is my FIRST month ever doing OPK's. Well, I will start next cycle, that is. Can someone give me a little insight on them? Do I start using them at a certain CD? Same time every day? Twice a day?

What is your OPK schedule?


----------



## LillyTame

LoveSanrio said:


> This is my FIRST month ever doing OPK's. Well, I will start next cycle, that is. Can someone give me a little insight on them? Do I start using them at a certain CD? Same time every day? Twice a day?
> 
> What is your OPK schedule?

Well for me I follow SMEP (sperm meets egg plan), this month anyway. And it calls for you to start doing OPK's on CD10...once you get a positive you're done with the OPK's and you DTD 3 days in a row. But I've heard that someone women get two LH surges and are triphasic, and all other kinds of things that I don't understand! :shrug: (More stuff for you to goolge! :haha:) That's a bit too advanced for me and since this is just our first month trying, I'm trying to be a little bit relaxed.

My body has always been pretty predictable and as of right now I have no reason to believe I need to use OPKs any other time than when I expect to OV.


----------



## LillyTame

Just wanted to add...I have seen threads where women wonder why they started getting positive OPKs after the first time (after expected OV), but I always wonder...if you thought you OV'd...why are you still taking OPKs? :shrug:

BUT I also found out if you don't want to waste your ICs you can take OPKs and it will show up positive if you are pregnant....here is a site that explains really well why that happens. https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html

And I think maybe this is why some women keep using OPKs, but then when they take their actual tests they come back negative maybe


----------



## LoveSanrio

LillyTame said:


> LoveSanrio said:
> 
> 
> This is my FIRST month ever doing OPK's. Well, I will start next cycle, that is. Can someone give me a little insight on them? Do I start using them at a certain CD? Same time every day? Twice a day?
> 
> What is your OPK schedule?
> 
> Well for me I follow SMEP (sperm meets egg plan), this month anyway. And it calls for you to start doing OPK's on CD10...once you get a positive you're done with the OPK's and you DTD 3 days in a row. But I've heard that someone women get two LH surges and are triphasic, and all other kinds of things that I don't understand! :shrug: (*More stuff for you to goolge!* :haha:) That's a bit too advanced for me and since this is just our first month trying, I'm trying to be a little bit relaxed.
> 
> My body has always been pretty predictable and as of right now I have no reason to believe I need to use OPKs any other time than when I expect to OV.Click to expand...


Hahaha!! Believe me I have been googeling all kinds of stuff about the "phases". It is so confusing! Every other time I was TTC, I was just relaxed about it, didn't chart, track, or anything like that...just let it happen, so actually paying attention this time has made it pretty confusing! 

I think next cycle I will just start testing at cd 10, and hope for the best LOL! :thumbup:


----------



## LoveSanrio

LillyTame said:


> Just wanted to add...I have seen threads where women wonder why they started getting positive OPKs after the first time (after expected OV), but I always wonder...if you thought you OV'd...why are you still taking OPKs? :shrug:
> 
> BUT I also found out if you don't want to waste your ICs you can take OPKs and it will show up positive if you are pregnant....here is a site that explains really well why that happens. https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html
> 
> *And I think maybe this is why some women keep using OPKs, but then when they take their actual tests they come back negative maybe*


:shock: Oh no, I don't think I could do that! To keep getting positive OPK's and then get a BFN at the end! That would be so heart wrenching!!


----------



## BubsMom17

LillyTame said:


> Just wanted to add...I have seen threads where women wonder why they started getting positive OPKs after the first time (after expected OV), but I always wonder...if you thought you OV'd...why are you still taking OPKs? :shrug:

LOL! Because we are ADDICTS! We can't NOT pee on sticks!


----------



## LillyTame

BubsMom17 said:


> LillyTame said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to add...I have seen threads where women wonder why they started getting positive OPKs after the first time (after expected OV), but I always wonder...if you thought you OV'd...why are you still taking OPKs? :shrug:
> 
> LOL! Because we are ADDICTS! We can't NOT pee on sticks!Click to expand...


:rofl:


OK! I admit...I used a couple OPKs last month to save my FRERs! How else would I know so much! lmao....but I never caught a second phase....heck I didn't start using them till about 10dpo, so I didn't catch ANY phase lol :dohh: But I can't imagine testing ALL month long.


----------



## adopim

Hello ladies :wave: My name is Katie and I'm a borderline POAS addict. 
I was really good last cycle, but unfortunately AF showed early at only 8DPO. I had planned on starting testing with FRERs at 9DPO (LP is 10-12 days for me). 
I'm down in the other thread as testing on the 11th, but honestly I don't know if I'll make it that long. The first two cycles trying I wasn't doing temping or OPKs, but my AF was always pretty consistent within a few days. Pretty sure I would start testing 5 days before I missed and continue to test until AF showed up. I was using the FRERs for that too.... Yikers.... If only DH knew.... He knows I do OPKs, but he doesn't know exactly how many... We have a garbage in our bedroom that I put my pee-sticks in after I'm done. He doesn't look or go near that one because I temp vaginally and use disposable probe covers that he knows I put in there when I'm done. :haha:
We too were doing SMEP this cycle, but we have modified it a little bit. We got three days in a row, but one was the day before the pos OPK, one the day of, and another the day after. We should have gone one more time in a row, but DH just couldn't do it.

PS. I am loving this thread!

PPS. <--- pun intended... I am only 3DPO and have a major urge to POAS, so maybe I'm less borderline than I thought!! :rofl:


----------



## Sweet Cherie

LillyTame, ninifay, BubsMom andadopim - you've seriously made me :rofl: reading about your antics! Thanks for sharing!
I am now going to admit something on here that I have kept hidden from everyone - even my closest girlfriends, because they would certainly have me certified but I know that you - the POASaholic sisterhood will understand...
I keep a peed on stick, so that when I have the urge to POAS I can - and not waste one!!! 
This is my truth - please don't judge me! :wacko::rofl::loopy:


----------



## ninifay

Sweet Cherie said:


> I keep a peed on stick, so that when I have the urge to POAS I can - and not waste one!!!

Never thought about that, it wouldn't be enough for me. But honestly I have a test that I guess was a false positive bc I took a good one and it was neg, but anyway I kept it under the sink so I can see two lines... Just so I can pretend just for a few seconds that I am pregnant.


----------



## LillyTame

Sweet Cherie said:


> LillyTame, ninifay, BubsMom andadopim - you've seriously made me :rofl: reading about your antics! Thanks for sharing!
> I am now going to admit something on here that I have kept hidden from everyone - even my closest girlfriends, because they would certainly have me certified but I know that you - the POASaholic sisterhood will understand...
> I keep a peed on stick, so that when I have the urge to POAS I can - and not waste one!!!
> This is my truth - please don't judge me! :wacko::rofl::loopy:



That's an interesting idea...hmmmm

It reminds me that I've thought about bringing OPKs to work to test mid day, but how would I keep them horizontal?! :dohh: lol I guess IF/WHEN I really get desperate I COULD figure out a way lmao :dohh:


----------



## adopim

Sweet Cherie said:


> LillyTame, ninifay, BubsMom andadopim - you've seriously made me :rofl: reading about your antics! Thanks for sharing!
> I am now going to admit something on here that I have kept hidden from everyone - even my closest girlfriends, because they would certainly have me certified but I know that you - the POASaholic sisterhood will understand...
> I keep a peed on stick, so that when I have the urge to POAS I can - and not waste one!!!
> This is my truth - please don't judge me! :wacko::rofl::loopy:

Hmm, that's an interesting concept that I have never thought of before.... Definitely no judgement here! 
I did have a friend that "re-used" her Dollar Store HPTs. It actually did work once on one that she had used a few days prior. She dropped the drops in it and sure enough 2 lines showed up..... and she really was pregnant. It was so bizarre how that worked out. But I would guess that it's probably not normal and wouldn't happen that often (tho I never personally tried it)



ninifay said:


> Never thought about that, it wouldn't be enough for me. But honestly I have a test that I guess was a false positive bc I took a good one and it was neg, but anyway I kept it under the sink so I can see two lines... Just so I can pretend just for a few seconds that I am pregnant.

I actually do that with my pos OPKs.... I know they are not HPTs, but I keep the darkest positive one under the sink for a while. I look at it and pretend that it's a very positive HPT :haha:


----------



## eieio02

*stands* Hi, im Tess. I currently spend way too much time squinting at the 5+ tests I take a day, and I think I will be upping my addiction and I will be using opks soon. I just ordered 5o yesterday :(I other times ill pee in a cup and drive to dollar store and do the test in the parking lot!


----------



## MamaKris

eieio02 said:


> *stands* Hi, im Tess. I currently spend way too much time squinting at the 5+ tests I take a day, and I think I will be upping my addiction and I will be using opks soon. I just ordered 5o yesterday :(I other times ill pee in a cup and drive to dollar store and do the test in the parking lot!

LOL! I can't say I have taken the cup with me, but I have definitely peed in a cup..left it on the counter to drive to the dollar store and come back and dipped at least 5 sticks in it lol and the dollar general cheapies are the worst for me! i buy at least 10 boxes at a time..i think the little thingies you use to drop the pee on the stick make me feel all science-lab like..haha i definitely experiment with how many drops and how slow..etc.


----------



## MamaKris

I have to confess that I always take two tests at one time, just to see the difference. And after I take the test, I look at it under every single different light in my house..in the bathroom..in the kitchen..outside for natural light. And then after a lengthy examination..I take the tests apart to do the same exact thing..bathroom..kitchen..outside. I have issues lol


----------



## GingerPanda

Oh my goodness. After reading this thread, I feel better about my addiction! :rofl:


----------



## adopim

GingerPanda said:


> Oh my goodness. After reading this thread, I feel better about my addiction! :rofl:

This is a developing sisterhood as Cherie mentioned. No matter what the level of addiction, we're here for each other.... if even just to listen to the somewhat crazy antics of each other :thumbup:


----------



## Girly922

MamaKris said:


> I have to confess that I always take two tests at one time, just to see the difference. And after I take the test, I look at it under every single different light in my house..in the bathroom..in the kitchen..outside for natural light. And then after a lengthy examination..I take the tests apart to do the same exact thing..bathroom..kitchen..outside. I have issues lol

This I have done, quite a few times. It was how I got my bfp last time. I peed in a cup, had an IC and a CB, dipped them both in. IC came up bfn, CB bfp! No doubt about it I'll definitely be doing that again!! And yes, I have been known to take them apart too. 

I've had a few issues with the ICs I have at the moment. When I really squint at them in all lights you can see the test line that the hcg attaches to. It's just a slightly different texture but it means whenever I hold one up and really look I see that and then I have to remind myself that no dye has attached to it. :dohh:


----------



## Girly922

adopim said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness. After reading this thread, I feel better about my addiction! :rofl:
> 
> This is a developing sisterhood as Cherie mentioned. No matter what the level of addiction, we're here for each other.... if even just to listen to the somewhat crazy antics of each other :thumbup:Click to expand...

I am loving the sisterhood!!


----------



## samthemum

LillyTame said:


> Sweet Cherie said:
> 
> 
> LillyTame, ninifay, BubsMom andadopim - you've seriously made me :rofl: reading about your antics! Thanks for sharing!
> I am now going to admit something on here that I have kept hidden from everyone - even my closest girlfriends, because they would certainly have me certified but I know that you - the POASaholic sisterhood will understand...
> I keep a peed on stick, so that when I have the urge to POAS I can - and not waste one!!!
> This is my truth - please don't judge me! :wacko::rofl::loopy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an interesting idea...hmmmm
> 
> It reminds me that I've thought about bringing OPKs to work to test mid day, but how would I keep them horizontal?! :dohh: lol I guess IF/WHEN I really get desperate I COULD figure out a way lmao :dohh:Click to expand...

Enter the hooded jumper lol...I slip it into the kangaroo pouch at the front. IT stays horizontal, I get to sneakily peep at it.


----------



## LoveSanrio

Well, FX that my tests come today and I can begin with my obsession! I'm going to take a nap today, that way my pee is more concentrated. I really don't think it is going to be positive, because the only symptom that would even relate to being pg I have is a sore throat. I keep speculating on other things, but I think they are all in my head LOL!

It's fun to test anyhow! FX'd!


----------



## TTCaWee1

MamaKris said:


> I have to confess that I always take two tests at one time, just to see the difference. And after I take the test, I look at it under every single different light in my house..in the bathroom..in the kitchen..outside for natural light. And then after a lengthy examination..I take the tests apart to do the same exact thing..bathroom..kitchen..outside. I have issues lol

:rofl: I do the same thing!! Last month I got a faint positive, had nothing left in the house so I went and bought 10 dollar store cheapies...got home, didn't believe the dollar store cheapie (BFN), so I went to walmart and bought a box of FRERs and Answers....they were all gone by the next morning....and guess what? All BFNs :rofl:

My husband thinks Im nuts....glad I'm not alone :hugs:


----------



## TTCaWee1

LillyTame said:


> Sweet Cherie said:
> 
> 
> LillyTame, ninifay, BubsMom andadopim - you've seriously made me :rofl: reading about your antics! Thanks for sharing!
> I am now going to admit something on here that I have kept hidden from everyone - even my closest girlfriends, because they would certainly have me certified but I know that you - the POASaholic sisterhood will understand...
> I keep a peed on stick, so that when I have the urge to POAS I can - and not waste one!!!
> This is my truth - please don't judge me! :wacko::rofl::loopy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an interesting idea...hmmmm
> 
> It reminds me that I've thought about bringing OPKs to work to test mid day, but how would I keep them horizontal?! :dohh: lol I guess IF/WHEN I really get desperate I COULD figure out a way lmao :dohh:Click to expand...

Oh I've done that! I use a medicine cup to pee in :rofl: then I take my time in the bathroom and properly position the OPK in a papertowel then carry it out like I used the towel to open the door lmao....Oh and my sunglasses case works quite well to keep it horizontal :rofl:


----------



## TTCaWee1

LoveSanrio said:


> Well, FX that my tests come today and I can begin with my obsession! I'm going to take a nap today, that way my pee is more concentrated. I really don't think it is going to be positive, because the only symptom that would even relate to being pg I have is a sore throat. I keep speculating on other things, but I think they are all in my head LOL!
> 
> It's fun to test anyhow! FX'd!

How many dpo are you?


----------



## LoveSanrio

TTCaWee1 said:


> LoveSanrio said:
> 
> 
> Well, FX that my tests come today and I can begin with my obsession! I'm going to take a nap today, that way my pee is more concentrated. I really don't think it is going to be positive, because the only symptom that would even relate to being pg I have is a sore throat. I keep speculating on other things, but I think they are all in my head LOL!
> 
> It's fun to test anyhow! FX'd!
> 
> How many dpo are you?Click to expand...

Well, I started charting recently so it is a bit wacky, but according to FF I O'd on Christmas day, so that would make me 11dpo. BUT, on January 2nd I had some EWCM that had me pretty confused, so I COULD HAVE O'd that day, which would only make me 3dpo. My last witch flew in December 13th, so if I did O on the 2nd of this month, that would have been CD 22! According to FF, The witch should fly in on the 10th, but we will see. I ordered OPK's that should also be here today, and I am going to start temping this month too. 

I hope I didn't O that late into my cycle though, but I know it isn't unheard of!


----------



## GingerPanda

Sometimes, even after AF arrives, I think: "Maybe I could still be pregnant! Lots of women in the world have semi-heavy period-like bleeding during early pregnancy! Maybe I should test again!" :haha:

I never have, but... the thought has crossed my mind.


----------



## BubsMom17

TTCaWee1 said:


> LillyTame said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Cherie said:
> 
> 
> LillyTame, ninifay, BubsMom andadopim - you've seriously made me :rofl: reading about your antics! Thanks for sharing!
> I am now going to admit something on here that I have kept hidden from everyone - even my closest girlfriends, because they would certainly have me certified but I know that you - the POASaholic sisterhood will understand...
> I keep a peed on stick, so that when I have the urge to POAS I can - and not waste one!!!
> This is my truth - please don't judge me! :wacko::rofl::loopy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an interesting idea...hmmmm
> 
> It reminds me that I've thought about bringing OPKs to work to test mid day, but how would I keep them horizontal?! :dohh: lol I guess IF/WHEN I really get desperate I COULD figure out a way lmao :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I've done that! I use a medicine cup to pee in :rofl: then I take my time in the bathroom and properly position the OPK in a papertowel then carry it out like I used the towel to open the door lmao....Oh and my sunglasses case works quite well to keep it horizontal :rofl:Click to expand...

Haha! Medicine cup and glasses case. Great idea! Now we are just enabling each other. Today I am going from OPK testing from twice a day to three times! Got a very strong result on OPK this morning. Maybe it will be positive by the end of the day. DTD in the early A.M. for well rested sometimes. : )


----------



## LillyTame

:rofl: Yes I think we are enabling each other at this point because I was trying to figure out how I could get away with that hoody idea at work! Or go buy a glasses case even though I NEVER wear glasses! :dohh:


----------



## adopim

GingerPanda: Hey! I did that last cycle when AF came early! I was like... I'm one of those heavier IB ladies.... well I never did test, but luckily I got a grip of myself before using the tests :haha:

I'm only 4DPO and I'm _*dying*_ to POAS. I'm going to hold off until at least Thursday next week, but I'm going crazy. I may have to pee on an OPK just to get it out of my system! :wacko: :rofl:



LillyTame said:


> :rofl: Yes I think we are enabling each other at this point because I was trying to figure out how I could get away with that hoody idea at work! Or go buy a glasses case even though I NEVER wear glasses! :dohh:

This made me literally laugh out loud! :D


----------



## ~Brandy~

Denial by comparison is me right now!!

I could really test right now but I wont.. Driving me insane :( 

I keep 50 PG test strips and 10 frer in the house per month haha. I order the test strips through amazon so they are only 32 cents each which feeds my addiction nicely :happydance:


----------



## samthemum

I am at most 6dpo and I have already POAS twice today. I used 3 tests. I dunno why I torture myself but I can't stop!


----------



## ninifay

Wish I wouldn't of wasted two tests. I spent like 20 ,min just staring at it.

Today is a bad day, feeling very discouragd.


----------



## LoveSanrio

Okay, so I JUST tested after taking a nap, and I am so weirded out. At first glance it looks neg, but if I look at it a bit more I keep thinking I can see a second FAINT line. It has to be my eyes playing tricks on me something. Anyone have problems with the Wondfos at all?


----------



## Girly922

I hope it is a bfp lovesanrio!!

Well, I officially need professional help. I think I'm about 5dpo today (unable to no for sure as I haven't had AF after a m/c yet) and all I want to do is test. I'm desperate to test. Even though I know it's impossible, but I just can't help it. :dohh:


----------



## samthemum

Girly, be stronger than I was lol. I started testing at 4dpo...ridiculous I know but I couldn't stop myself x


----------



## Sweet Cherie

Okay, okay - I'll admit it - I'm weak :blush: - I POAS this morning - thought I saw something - but it's just probably just a serious case of line eye :wacko: (another awful side effect of being a POASaholic).

However over the last few days my boobs have become unbearably sore - I mean I wince taking my bra on and off or if anyone brushes against me accidentally. :shrug:

Ah the joys of being a ttc girl! 
:dust:to you all xxx


----------



## TTCaWee1

There's no hope for me and my addiction...I just ordered 100 tests off Ebay for $11.00....

I guess it's an improvement because thats still cheaper than a box of the ones I have been buying...Glad DH has no idea how much money I have been spending on tests. I will pee myself if I get a BFP on the first one....But as a POAS addict, Im sure that wont stop me from using all 100 :rofl:


----------



## TTCaWee1

LoveSanrio said:


> Okay, so I JUST tested after taking a nap, and I am so weirded out. At first glance it looks neg, but if I look at it a bit more I keep thinking I can see a second FAINT line. It has to be my eyes playing tricks on me something. Anyone have problems with the Wondfos at all?

post a pic!


----------



## LoveSanrio

I actually tried to get a pic taken right when it happened, but I can't get my damn camera to focus! I will try again after the kids go to bed.

I will say this though: I have of course taken another test since the first one. I did not hold my pee, I just took it anyway, just to see what would happen. It deffo has no second line. So now I'm REALLY wondering wth LOL! The first one I took with the faint second line was after a 3 hour hold/nap. When I hold the 2 next to each other, I can see the difference for sure!

I am DEFINITELY going to be taking one with FMU tomorrow.


----------



## cantwait22

LoveSanrio said:


> I actually tried to get a pic taken right when it happened, but I can't get my damn camera to focus! I will try again after the kids go to bed.
> 
> I will say this though: I have of course taken another test since the first one. I did not hold my pee, I just took it anyway, just to see what would happen. It deffo has no second line. So now I'm REALLY wondering wth LOL! The first one I took with the faint second line was after a 3 hour hold/nap. When I hold the 2 next to each other, I can see the difference for sure!
> 
> I am DEFINITELY going to be taking one with FMU tomorrow.

GL! Keep us posted!


----------



## LoveSanrio

Picture is a no go! My stupid camera won't focus to get a pic of them. Grr. Who knows, maybe tomorrow it might be darker (unless I am just having a major case of line eye). Guess we will see! If it is darker it will be easier to get a picture from more of a distance. FX ladies!


----------



## LillyTame

LoveSanrio said:


> Okay, so I JUST tested after taking a nap, and I am so weirded out. At first glance it looks neg, but if I look at it a bit more I keep thinking I can see a second FAINT line. It has to be my eyes playing tricks on me something. Anyone have problems with the Wondfos at all?

:happydance: Can't wait for you to test tomorrow! :dust:


----------



## LoveSanrio

Good morning ladies! So I took a test this morning with FMU, and it was BFN. I'm thinking there was some sort of defect in that first test. I am going to take today's result as the final for this cycle, and start planning for next month! I think next cycle I am going to start temping. It will be my first time ever, anyone have any pointers?


----------



## Sweet Cherie

Sorry it wasn't the result you wanted LoveSanrio. Hopefully you'll get your BFP soon with the temping. :dust:


----------



## samthemum

LoveSanrio - I would recommend getting a BBT thermometer that reads to 2 decimal places for accuracy. Also make sure you record the reading whatever it says, don't be tempted to alter it in any way as you will only be covering up any potential problems that would otherwise be shown up by charting. 

I poas today, I am *potentially* 7dpo, I thought I saw a shadow but I think I have given myself line eye.


----------



## Girly922

I'm sorry lovesanrio. Let's hope next month is your month. If this isn't our month I'm quite tempted by the CBFM. Have heard lots of good things about them and can get a good deal on eBay. 

Sam, I'm struggling not to reach for the hpts!! I think I'm 6dpo but I feel so nauseous today!! It's the same nauseous as last time too. Doesn't my body know that I don't like playing games?! I'm sure it's too early to be feeling sick already. And I really don't want to give in and test cause I know it'll be a bfn and then I'll probably break down and cry. Bloody emotions all over the place! Get a grip girl!!


----------



## cantwait22

I tested today at 12dpo and i got a bfn :( Im still in till the AF shows up!


----------



## samthemum

I just checked my cervix, I think I am out. I noticed my CF has some blood streaks in it. I never spot until the day before my AF comes so I will expect her anytime now. I am so confused by all of this, my LP is usually always a normal length and I am only at most 7dpo today, with ovulation potentially taking place between 30th dec and 1st Jan. :(


----------



## ninifay

Girly922 said:


> I'm sorry lovesanrio. Let's hope next month is your month. If this isn't our month I'm quite tempted by the CBFM. Have heard lots of good things about them and can get a good deal on eBay.
> 
> Sam, I'm struggling not to reach for the hpts!! I think I'm 6dpo but I feel so nauseous today!! It's the same nauseous as last time too. Doesn't my body know that I don't like playing games?! I'm sure it's too early to be feeling sick already. And I really don't want to give in and test cause I know it'll be a bfn and then I'll probably break down and cry. Bloody emotions all over the place! Get a grip girl!!

;( I know how ya feel.. It'll be oksy


----------



## MamaKris

samthemum said:


> I just checked my cervix, I think I am out. I noticed my CF has some blood streaks in it. I never spot until the day before my AF comes so I will expect her anytime now. I am so confused by all of this, my LP is usually always a normal length and I am only at most 7dpo today, with ovulation potentially taking place between 30th dec and 1st Jan. :(

Do you think it could be potential IB? Seems like it would be right around the right time for that right?


----------



## Fuchsia1412

okayy I posted this in preg tests but no takers so far, so I thought I'd come to the addiction group as I'm sure I've been tipped over the edge in to an obsessive this cycle! I know it's been 'done' but I still can only find such conflicting evidence and stories- breast milk on a HPT?? what's your conclusion, POASaholics? tried it? anyone pregnant and got a positive? preg and got a neg? not preg and a positive? (umm..etc etc) anyone want to try it if not before? I did one a couple hours ago. Yes, it came up with a line and yes I am a bit excited because I did one last cycle and not even a squinter (and obv, wasn't pregnant) this line is..well fairly obvious, not too much of a squinter. If it was a pee test I'd be announcing my BFP I think let's put it like that!!


----------



## Sweet Cherie

Girly922 said:


> Sam, I'm struggling not to reach for the hpts!! I think I'm 6dpo but I feel so nauseous today!! It's the same nauseous as last time too. Doesn't my body know that I don't like playing games?! I'm sure it's too early to be feeling sick already. And I really don't want to give in and test cause I know it'll be a bfn and then I'll probably break down and cry. Bloody emotions all over the place! Get a grip girl!!

 Stay strong Georgie - and only test at your 'right time', coz getting a :bfn: by testing too early is confusing and stressful. Praying you get your :bfp: very soon hun x :dust:


----------



## samthemum

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=85823

I was sure I could see a shadow of a line, it appeared right away. Using the invert tool on there I can see something there...same with greyscale. I can't tweak myself, as I am just no good at it lol.


----------



## MamaKris

samthemum said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=85823
> 
> I was sure I could see a shadow of a line, it appeared right away. Using the invert tool on there I can see something there...same with greyscale. I can't tweak myself, as I am just no good at it lol.

I can see a line!!! Hopefully it's your BFP!!


----------



## LillyTame

LoveSanrio said:


> Good morning ladies! So I took a test this morning with FMU, and it was BFN. I'm thinking there was some sort of defect in that first test. I am going to take today's result as the final for this cycle, and start planning for next month! I think next cycle I am going to start temping. It will be my first time ever, anyone have any pointers?

You aren't out till :witch: rears her tiny little head! lol


----------



## Eltjuh

samthemum said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=85823
> 
> I was sure I could see a shadow of a line, it appeared right away. Using the invert tool on there I can see something there...same with greyscale. I can't tweak myself, as I am just no good at it lol.

Sorry, I don't see it :( If you want to invert it yourself btw, you can open the picture in paint and then press ctrl+I or go to one of the menu's at the top and you can invert it there...


----------



## Fuchsia1412

I can't see that pic google chrome says it can't open it..any chance of posting the pic directly on to the page? I will line spot! any thoughts form anyone on the breast milk situation I posted on the last page? :wacko:


----------



## Eltjuh

Fuchsia1412 said:


> I can't see that pic google chrome says it can't open it..any chance of posting the pic directly on to the page? I will line spot! any thoughts form anyone on the breast milk situation I posted on the last page? :wacko:

All I can say about the breastmilk thing is, have a look at this page: https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html - Under the bit with the opk vs hpt pictures there are some pictures of opk vs hpt with pee and hpt with breastmilk.


----------



## Fuchsia1412

Yeh I saw that, but trying to find more and also find personal experiences on here as that was only one example of one woman's attempt using them! I found a post not so long ago on here where lots of people were talking about it/trying it but I can't seem to really get any replies posting in any of the sections!(not even pregnancy tests!!!) Thank you, btw. I was just so excited to see another line...and also after testing last cycle using bm but definitely not even a hint of a line, but today, an obvious line.. and within the time limit!


----------



## Fuchsia1412

samthemum said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=85823
> 
> I was sure I could see a shadow of a line, it appeared right away. Using the invert tool on there I can see something there...same with greyscale. I can't tweak myself, as I am just no good at it lol.

Oh it opened it now....hmhm..it is a bit of a blurry picture, unfortunately, but I can see there is some sort of darker area there? an you make it any clearer?


----------



## samthemum

https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u52/snibbug69/6thJanSMU918x1224_zps623af606.jpg

This is less blurry....my phone doesn't like to focus on such small objects *rolls eyes* this is it's purpose doesn't it know?? lol


----------



## Fuchsia1412

Oh samthemum I'm just not sure...I'm sorry I would love to say I could see something more clearly, I mean you obviously see something there irl right? When are you going to test again? I'm just about to order some new HPTs oh my god mustn't run out...


----------



## ninifay

I wanted to test again today so bad, but I didn't.
I'm so down and depressed today, stressing and worried that I won't ever get a positive test and a bundle of joy.

Pah..


Good luck to everybody, I plan on testing again on the 10 th


----------



## Girly922

Well done for not testing. Stay strong. 

Try not to stress to much. It'll happen for you. :hugs:


----------



## LoveSanrio

Thank you guys so much! I would quote you all, but it would be impossible. I am so happy to have you girls around to talk to. It really does make the whole thing so much easier to deal with. And for all of you that either tested and got a BFN, are anxiously waiting to test, or might just have a BFP :happydance: I hope it happens for all of you! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

So I need a BBT thermometer. I am guessing I can get one on amazon perhaps? I will have to look into that, like...now LOL! I do have a question though. Does it matter what day you start temping? I will order a thermometer (or maybe buy one at walgreens or something) but the witch may be here soon and I am afraid I won't have it on CD1, so would that be an issue if I couldn't start temping on CD1?


----------



## samthemum

I have had a few charts where I didn't temp properly until about day 8 or 9 lol. I was still able to see the thermal shift to detect ovulation. :)


----------



## GingerPanda

And they DO sell BBT thermometers at Walgreens by the pregnancy tests. :thumbup:


----------



## adopim

I don't know for sure, but I have heard some bad reviews of the BBTs from Walgreens? :shrug: I use the Target brand and have been unsure about it. I picked up a BBT from CVS, as I've read some pretty good reviews on it for the most part. If I don't get a BFP this cycle, I'll be switching. 
Some women don't start temping until after AF is over, others temp the entire cycle. The one thing to remember is that whatever thermometer you are using is the one you should use for the whole cycle (whether you temp the whole thing or only a part of it) and the same time every morning, and the same place (orally or vaginally).


----------



## LoveSanrio

Okay, thanks everyone! I have a CVS and Walgreens right down the road, so I am going to run to those places and check them out. I'm going to put a notebook and pen next to my bed, that way I can write it down, otherwise I will forget what it is! 

I did wonder about something though. I read that you take your temp at the same time every morning before doing anything whatsoever, right? I use a down comforter in bed, and it keeps me very warm. Will that not effect what my temp is if I am covered up? I know that might sound like a weird question, but I remember when my daughter was very sick and had a high temp, I had to uncover her for 10 minutes and take her temp because it was so high that it was important that it was completely accurate. That was what the pediatrician told me to do while I was on the phone with him.


----------



## adopim

In my opinion, I would think that your temp would be alright as long as the blanket is a consistent thing. If you use it every night for the whole cycle, then you should still get an accurate reading as long as you are doing it correctly. :thumbup:


----------



## LoveSanrio

adopim said:


> In my opinion, I would think that your temp would be alright as long as the blanket is a consistent thing. If you use it every night for the whole cycle, then you should still get an accurate reading as long as you are doing it correctly. :thumbup:

Cool, thanks! :thumbup:

Well, guess I will start researching as much as I can on temping, and grab a BBT thermometer! The kids and I are sitting here watching The Aristocats :)
Gotta love this movie! <3


----------



## adopim

I love that movie too! I'm currently watching Veggie Tales, Saint Nicholas: The Story of Joyful Giving for the 4th time today! She loves it, and it's one that I'm okay with her watching. Almost all of our Disney movies (including the Aristocats) are on VHS. The only VHS player we have is downstairs in her playroom, but it's so cold down there and we haven't been able to get a space heater just yet so we watch the same DVDs over and over and over. Haha!

So I went to the Dollar Tree today and picked up 5 $1 pregnancy tests.... My urge to test is so strong and I'm not going to make it until Thursday (let alone Friday!) so I thought I would just get it out of my system with the cheap dollar store ones.... hahaha! :wacko:


----------



## LoveSanrio

adopim said:


> I love that movie too! I'm currently watching Veggie Tales, Saint Nicholas: The Story of Joyful Giving for the 4th time today! She loves it, and it's one that I'm okay with her watching. Almost all of our Disney movies (including the Aristocats) are on VHS. The only VHS player we have is downstairs in her playroom, but it's so cold down there and we haven't been able to get a space heater just yet so we watch the same DVDs over and over and over. Haha!
> 
> So I went to the Dollar Tree today and picked up 5 $1 pregnancy tests.... My urge to test is so strong and I'm not going to make it until Thursday (let alone Friday!) so I thought I would just get it out of my system with the cheap dollar store ones.... hahaha! :wacko:

We have Netflix (although I collect DVD's and have over 1,000, some of which are kids, and Disney movies), and I can't even begin to tell you how many episodes of Spongebob I watch a day. It is all about Spongebob in this house!


So when are ya planning to test? With my last daughter I got a BFP on the Dollar Store tests before a FRER would show up BFP! It was pretty crazy!


----------



## eieio02

Wow, this thread has really expanded since I last posted! I woke up this morning and had nothing to pee on but old tests-I was dying! Finally at 4 DH let me go to walmart and I got some FRER. I'm trying to hold it until 8 (1.5 more hrs) to pee (again) I swear if the new hpts don't come soon I might go crazy!


----------



## adopim

LoveSanrio said:


> We have Netflix (although I collect DVD's and have over 1,000, some of which are kids, and Disney movies), and I can't even begin to tell you how many episodes of Spongebob I watch a day. It is all about Spongebob in this house!
> 
> 
> So when are ya planning to test? With my last daughter I got a BFP on the Dollar Store tests before a FRER would show up BFP! It was pretty crazy!

Oh yeah! Spongebob is my DD's favorite. She also likes Yo Gabba Gabba.... :dohh: I like it when we have "off" days where we watch something different than Spongebob. I feel you on the countless episodes of Spongebob thing! (We watch it on Nickelodeon and then usually put in a DVD when something else comes on.... )

I will probably take a test tomorrow morning, just because I'm antsy. I'm only 6DPO tomorrow (and 4-5 days before my AF is supposed to show, I have a little bit of a short LP) but....must....take.....test!! :rofl:
I have 3 FRERs and 1 Equate brand Pregnancy Test. So I have a total of 9 tests sitting in my closet calling my name! :haha:


----------



## eieio02

GRRR! Just did yet another test, and it was BFN, so I flipped it off. I hate this!


----------



## MamaKris

I emptied my guest bathroom trash today..which is where I take my tests because it has a can with a lid on it..and hubby won't look in there lol I swear I alone keep the pregnancy test companies in business. I counted at least 50 just in that trash can. (Mostly dollar general cheapies, but STILL!!)

I am so glad I have this thread and am not alone lol I even had to show the husband that I'm not the only one that does this because he was worried about me.


----------



## LoveSanrio

eieio02 said:


> GRRR! Just did yet another test, and it was BFN, so I flipped it off. I hate this!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I laughed so hard!! I feel ya on that one though! It can be so frustrating!!



MamaKris said:


> I emptied my guest bathroom trash today..which is where I take my tests because it has a can with a lid on it..and hubby won't look in there lol I swear I alone keep the pregnancy test companies in business. I counted at least 50 just in that trash can. (Mostly dollar general cheapies, but STILL!!)
> 
> I am so glad I have this thread and am not alone lol I even had to show the husband that I'm not the only one that does this because he was worried about me.

Hahahaha!!! Tell him we said hi!! My husband just kinda stays outta my way, and let's me go about my business...but I know what he is thinking! LOL!!



[/QUOTE]Oh yeah! Spongebob is my DD's favorite. She also likes Yo Gabba Gabba.... :dohh: I like it when we have "off" days where we watch something different than Spongebob. I feel you on the countless episodes of Spongebob thing! (We watch it on Nickelodeon and then usually put in a DVD when something else comes on.... )

I will probably take a test tomorrow morning, just because I'm antsy. I'm only 6DPO tomorrow (and 4-5 days before my AF is supposed to show, I have a little bit of a short LP) but....must....take.....test!! :rofl:
I have 3 FRERs and 1 Equate brand Pregnancy Test. So I have a total of 9 tests sitting in my closet calling my name! :haha:[/QUOTE]


:rofl: I hear ya! Do you not keep the IC around to pee on? I swear those things have been awesome so far. I took 4 last night without any guilt whatsoever....although now that I have said that out loud I'm not sure if that's a good thing, or a bad thing...?? :wacko:

EDIT- Adopim...not sure why it didn't work when I quoted you??? Weirdness!


----------



## adopim

MamaKris said:


> I emptied my guest bathroom trash today..which is where I take my tests because it has a can with a lid on it..and hubby won't look in there lol I swear I alone keep the pregnancy test companies in business. I counted at least 50 just in that trash can. (Mostly dollar general cheapies, but STILL!!)
> 
> I am so glad I have this thread and am not alone lol I even had to show the husband that I'm not the only one that does this because he was worried about me.

Haha, definitely not alone! I scolded my DH for keeping the laptop on his lap, I left the room, and came back he graciously moved it from his lap. I told him that I was sorry I was so crazy. He said "Honey, you're going to be crazy until you get pregnant.... and probably after too." With a smile... But it's true, I probably will be a bit crazy until I get my BFP...



eieio02 said:



> GRRR! Just did yet another test, and it was BFN, so I flipped it off. I hate this!

Yup, I've tossed them across the room before... luckily only the ones that have covers for the end.... :dohh:



LoveSanrio said:


> :rofl: I hear ya! Do you not keep the IC around to pee on? I swear those things have been awesome so far. I took 4 last night without any guilt whatsoever....although now that I have said that out loud I'm not sure if that's a good thing, or a bad thing...?? :wacko:
> 
> EDIT- Adopim...not sure why it didn't work when I quoted you??? Weirdness!

I just bought 5 Dollar Tree ones to keep here. I haven't ordered any IC, but I may have to at some point.... except I'm going to get my BFP this cycle, right?? *positive attitude speaking* :haha:


----------



## LoveSanrio

adopim said:


> MamaKris said:
> 
> 
> I emptied my guest bathroom trash today..which is where I take my tests because it has a can with a lid on it..and hubby won't look in there lol I swear I alone keep the pregnancy test companies in business. I counted at least 50 just in that trash can. (Mostly dollar general cheapies, but STILL!!)
> 
> I am so glad I have this thread and am not alone lol I even had to show the husband that I'm not the only one that does this because he was worried about me.
> 
> Haha, definitely not alone! I scolded my DH for keeping the laptop on his lap, I left the room, and came back he graciously moved it from his lap. I told him that I was sorry I was so crazy. He said "Honey, you're going to be crazy until you get pregnant.... and probably after too." With a smile... But it's true, I probably will be a bit crazy until I get my BFP...
> 
> 
> 
> eieio02 said:
> 
> 
> GRRR! Just did yet another test, and it was BFN, so I flipped it off. I hate this!Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, I've tossed them across the room before... luckily only the ones that have covers for the end.... :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> LoveSanrio said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: I hear ya! Do you not keep the IC around to pee on? I swear those things have been awesome so far. I took 4 last night without any guilt whatsoever....although now that I have said that out loud I'm not sure if that's a good thing, or a bad thing...?? :wacko:
> 
> EDIT- Adopim...not sure why it didn't work when I quoted you??? Weirdness!Click to expand...
> 
> I just bought 5 Dollar Tree ones to keep here. I haven't ordered any IC, but I may have to at some point.... except I'm going to get my BFP this cycle, right?? *positive attitude speaking* :haha:Click to expand...


Hahahaha!!! EXACTLY!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## eieio02

what makes my addiction worse? DH had the ole V done around our son's first birthday. I had a chemical pregnancy in Oct which made me have baby fever (I was always on the fence about wanting more, but he was very sure he was done). I have learned baby fever = herpes. IT NEVER GOES AWAY!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Everyone knows about the 50 pack of wondfo PG tests at amazon for 15 bucks right? If you have prime shipping through amazon you get them in 2 days via fed ex...


----------



## TTCaWee1

~Brandy~ said:


> Everyone knows about the 50 pack of wondfo PG tests at amazon for 15 bucks right? If you have prime shipping through amazon you get them in 2 days via fed ex...

I just ordered 100 on ebay for 10.99 free shipping. Don't think they are wondfos but I dont care lol


----------



## eieio02

TTCaWee1 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Everyone knows about the 50 pack of wondfo PG tests at amazon for 15 bucks right? If you have prime shipping through amazon you get them in 2 days via fed ex...
> 
> I just ordered 100 on ebay for 10.99 free shipping. Don't think they are wondfos but I dont care lolClick to expand...

I think ppl have been getting really bad wondfo strips that have some sort of line all the time. I'd stay away from them!


----------



## ~Brandy~

eieio02 said:


> TTCaWee1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Everyone knows about the 50 pack of wondfo PG tests at amazon for 15 bucks right? If you have prime shipping through amazon you get them in 2 days via fed ex...
> 
> I just ordered 100 on ebay for 10.99 free shipping. Don't think they are wondfos but I dont care lolClick to expand...
> 
> I think ppl have been getting really bad wondfo strips that have some sort of line all the time. I'd stay away from them!Click to expand...

Mine haven't had a line ROFL... I WISH!


----------



## LoveSanrio

There was a bad batch of Wondfos going around, but that has been a good while back now. I say they are great because they are so cheap, and you can use them whenever you want without feeling guilty about it! Always nice to feed the addiction! :) LOL


----------



## Fuchsia1412

i tried to get wondfos yesterday but I think more expensive than the 'one step' ones, or at least to send to the UK? 50 tests whopppeeee! I'd take about....4 a day?? hahaha...how's everybody doing? I tested again today with my final frer, smu, which I said I WOULDN'T use...but I'm glad I did, faint bfp!!:happydance: (after getting an obvious bfp with breastmilk on an IC yesterday!) frer with urine though.


----------



## GingerPanda

Oh! Congrats!! Pics?! :happydance:


----------



## Eltjuh

Fuchsia1412 said:


> i tried to get wondfos yesterday but I think more expensive than the 'one step' ones, or at least to send to the UK? 50 tests whopppeeee! I'd take about....4 a day?? hahaha...how's everybody doing? I tested again today with my final frer, smu, which I said I WOULDN'T use...but I'm glad I did, faint bfp!!:happydance: (after getting an obvious bfp with breastmilk on an IC yesterday!) frer with urine though.

Ooooh interesting!! Can we see some pics?? And congrats ofcourse!!


----------



## LillyTame

Fuchsia1412 said:


> i tried to get wondfos yesterday but I think more expensive than the 'one step' ones, or at least to send to the UK? 50 tests whopppeeee! I'd take about....4 a day?? hahaha...how's everybody doing? I tested again today with my final frer, smu, which I said I WOULDN'T use...but I'm glad I did, faint bfp!!:happydance: (after getting an obvious bfp with breastmilk on an IC yesterday!) frer with urine though.

Woohoo! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## GingerPanda

So I've come to the conclusion that AF never really showed up for me. It's just brown-tinted CM. Very watery, and there is barely any brown anymore. It's just clear. :shrug:

Gonna try to buy some cheapy Dollar Tree tests and test this afternoon and see what's up. I'm somewhere around 20-25 DPO now, and haven't tested since Jan 3rd with a FRER. It was BFN, but if I reeeeeally looked at it, I could swear I saw a faint line, I just couldn't tell if it had color or not.

We'll see what happens!


----------



## adopim

Fuchsia1412 said:


> i tried to get wondfos yesterday but I think more expensive than the 'one step' ones, or at least to send to the UK? 50 tests whopppeeee! I'd take about....4 a day?? hahaha...how's everybody doing? I tested again today with my final frer, smu, which I said I WOULDN'T use...but I'm glad I did, faint bfp!!:happydance: (after getting an obvious bfp with breastmilk on an IC yesterday!) frer with urine though.

:happydance: Yay! Congrats!

AFM, I tested this morning with my dollar tree test. BFN of course, since it's so early yet, but at least I feel a little bit better. Only the 3 more days until I use my first FRER! :D


----------



## LillyTame

GingerPanda said:


> So I've come to the conclusion that AF never really showed up for me. It's just brown-tinted CM. Very watery, and there is barely any brown anymore. It's just clear. :shrug:
> 
> Gonna try to buy some cheapy Dollar Tree tests and test this afternoon and see what's up. I'm somewhere around 20-25 DPO now, and haven't tested since Jan 3rd with a FRER. It was BFN, but if I reeeeeally looked at it, I could swear I saw a faint line, I just couldn't tell if it had color or not.
> 
> We'll see what happens!

Woohoo! Still a chance! :thumbup: FX'd! :dust:


----------



## adopim

GingerPanda said:


> So I've come to the conclusion that AF never really showed up for me. It's just brown-tinted CM. Very watery, and there is barely any brown anymore. It's just clear. :shrug:
> 
> Gonna try to buy some cheapy Dollar Tree tests and test this afternoon and see what's up. I'm somewhere around 20-25 DPO now, and haven't tested since Jan 3rd with a FRER. It was BFN, but if I reeeeeally looked at it, I could swear I saw a faint line, I just couldn't tell if it had color or not.
> 
> We'll see what happens!

Keep us updated!! :dust: :dust: :dust: 
I hope you see your BFP!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Me too! Haha. It would be such a surprise after I thought AF started.


----------



## eieio02

Well im out-af is here 5 days early :( just when I thought I got a faint bfp last night


----------



## LillyTame

eieio02 said:


> Well im out-af is here 5 days early :( just when I thought I got a faint bfp last night


Awww:hugs:


----------



## samthemum

eieio02 said:


> Well im out-af is here 5 days early :( just when I thought I got a faint bfp last night

Sorry the witch showed up :( :witch:

I went to Asda today, they sell 2 of their own tests for just over £3 so I got a pack. I peed on one as soon as I got home (I was bursting for a wee yet only managed 100mls??) I saw a hint of a line appear at about 2 minute mark. I can't get a good pic of it though, it really is super super faint. It's drying up now and is slightly more visible but still not capturing well on my camera. I think I will pee on another tomorrow. 

On the insert of this test it claims the sensitivity is 15mIu which is pretty good. my IC is 10, and it showed a little shadow today too. I really hope this develops into a BFP. I may have ordered excessive amounts of pee sticks today. 5pk of FRER, 25 Instalert 10mIu tests, and 8 CB digi...:blush: I now have no money.


----------



## adopim

eieio02 said:


> Well im out-af is here 5 days early :( just when I thought I got a faint bfp last night

I'm sorry :( :hugs:



samthemum said:


> I went to Asda today, they sell 2 of their own tests for just over £3 so I got a pack. I peed on one as soon as I got home (I was bursting for a wee yet only managed 100mls??) I saw a hint of a line appear at about 2 minute mark. I can't get a good pic of it though, it really is super super faint. It's drying up now and is slightly more visible but still not capturing well on my camera. I think I will pee on another tomorrow.
> 
> On the insert of this test it claims the sensitivity is 15mIu which is pretty good. my IC is 10, and it showed a little shadow today too. I really hope this develops into a BFP. I may have ordered excessive amounts of pee sticks today. 5pk of FRER, 25 Instalert 10mIu tests, and 8 CB digi...:blush: I now have no money.

I bought 5 dollar tree ones that are 25mIU that I will definitely not get an early read off of, but they are $1 so it's just something to do to tide me over until I use my first FRER on Thursday....
I have this crazy urge to go to the store and buy more FRERs, but I should probably wait until I run out before doing that.... :rofl:
Though I did have a dream last night that I had a BFP on a Dollar Tree test... it was so very faint even in my dreams I barely saw it, but it was definitely there.... hoping that's a good sign!


----------



## LillyTame

adopim - looking at your chart...very nice dip there @ 3dpo! FX'd for implantation dip, a little early...but maybe! :thumbup:


----------



## samthemum

adopim said:


> eieio02 said:
> 
> 
> Well im out-af is here 5 days early :( just when I thought I got a faint bfp last night
> 
> I'm sorry :( :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> samthemum said:
> 
> 
> I went to Asda today, they sell 2 of their own tests for just over £3 so I got a pack. I peed on one as soon as I got home (I was bursting for a wee yet only managed 100mls??) I saw a hint of a line appear at about 2 minute mark. I can't get a good pic of it though, it really is super super faint. It's drying up now and is slightly more visible but still not capturing well on my camera. I think I will pee on another tomorrow.
> 
> On the insert of this test it claims the sensitivity is 15mIu which is pretty good. my IC is 10, and it showed a little shadow today too. I really hope this develops into a BFP. I may have ordered excessive amounts of pee sticks today. 5pk of FRER, 25 Instalert 10mIu tests, and 8 CB digi...:blush: I now have no money.Click to expand...
> 
> I bought 5 dollar tree ones that are 25mIU that I will definitely not get an early read off of, but they are $1 so it's just something to do to tide me over until I use my first FRER on Thursday....
> I have this crazy urge to go to the store and buy more FRERs, but I should probably wait until I run out before doing that.... :rofl:
> Though I did have a dream last night that I had a BFP on a Dollar Tree test... it was so very faint even in my dreams I barely saw it, but it was definitely there.... hoping that's a good sign!Click to expand...

Lol good point about running out first...:nope: I have 3 FRER's here still, 15 of the 10mIu ones and 2 CB easy...


----------



## LoveSanrio

Fuchsia1412 said:


> i tried to get wondfos yesterday but I think more expensive than the 'one step' ones, or at least to send to the UK? 50 tests whopppeeee! I'd take about....4 a day?? hahaha...how's everybody doing? I tested again today with my final frer, smu, which I said I WOULDN'T use...but I'm glad I did, faint bfp!!:happydance: (after getting an obvious bfp with breastmilk on an IC yesterday!) frer with urine though.

CONGRATS!!! :happydance: Sticky dust to you!!


----------



## LoveSanrio

GingerPanda said:


> So I've come to the conclusion that AF never really showed up for me. It's just brown-tinted CM. Very watery, and there is barely any brown anymore. It's just clear. :shrug:
> 
> Gonna try to buy some cheapy Dollar Tree tests and test this afternoon and see what's up. I'm somewhere around 20-25 DPO now, and haven't tested since Jan 3rd with a FRER. It was BFN, but if I reeeeeally looked at it, I could swear I saw a faint line, I just couldn't tell if it had color or not.
> 
> We'll see what happens!

OoOoOoOoOoOhhhhh!!! How exciting!! I sooooooo hope you get a BFP!! Keeping my fingers, toes, and about everything else crossed for you!! :flower:



eieio02 said:


> Well im out-af is here 5 days early :( just when I thought I got a faint bfp last night

I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs::hugs: I hope next cycle is it for you. :flower:



samthemum said:



> eieio02 said:
> 
> 
> Well im out-af is here 5 days early :( just when I thought I got a faint bfp last night
> 
> Sorry the witch showed up :( :witch:
> 
> I went to Asda today, they sell 2 of their own tests for just over £3 so I got a pack. I peed on one as soon as I got home (I was bursting for a wee yet only managed 100mls??) I saw a hint of a line appear at about 2 minute mark. I can't get a good pic of it though, it really is super super faint. It's drying up now and is slightly more visible but still not capturing well on my camera. I think I will pee on another tomorrow.
> 
> On the insert of this test it claims the sensitivity is 15mIu which is pretty good. my IC is 10, and it showed a little shadow today too. I really hope this develops into a BFP. I may have ordered excessive amounts of pee sticks today. 5pk of FRER, 25 Instalert 10mIu tests, and 8 CB digi...:blush: I now have no money.Click to expand...

YAYYYAYAYAYAYA!!!! So awesome!!!! Be sure to keep us updated when you test tomorrow!! :happydance:



adopim said:


> eieio02 said:
> 
> 
> Well im out-af is here 5 days early :( just when I thought I got a faint bfp last night
> 
> I'm sorry :( :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> samthemum said:
> 
> 
> I went to Asda today, they sell 2 of their own tests for just over £3 so I got a pack. I peed on one as soon as I got home (I was bursting for a wee yet only managed 100mls??) I saw a hint of a line appear at about 2 minute mark. I can't get a good pic of it though, it really is super super faint. It's drying up now and is slightly more visible but still not capturing well on my camera. I think I will pee on another tomorrow.
> 
> On the insert of this test it claims the sensitivity is 15mIu which is pretty good. my IC is 10, and it showed a little shadow today too. I really hope this develops into a BFP. I may have ordered excessive amounts of pee sticks today. 5pk of FRER, 25 Instalert 10mIu tests, and 8 CB digi...:blush: I now have no money.Click to expand...
> 
> I bought 5 dollar tree ones that are 25mIU that I will definitely not get an early read off of, but they are $1 so it's just something to do to tide me over until I use my first FRER on Thursday....
> I have this crazy urge to go to the store and buy more FRERs, but I should probably wait until I run out before doing that.... :rofl:
> Though I did have a dream last night that I had a BFP on a Dollar Tree test... it was so very faint even in my dreams I barely saw it, but it was definitely there.... hoping that's a good sign!Click to expand...

Hahahaha!!! That is so funny because I was JUST getting ready to post on this thread about my dream last night, and I saw your post!!! I dreamed that I had tested too early, so I have 3 other tests, one was dollar tree, one was clearblue, and one was FRER and I decided to just go for it and test, and they all came back positive! Hahaha!! So crazy how our minds work huh LOL!! :shrug::wacko:


----------



## Eltjuh

samthemum said:


> eieio02 said:
> 
> 
> Well im out-af is here 5 days early :( just when I thought I got a faint bfp last night
> 
> Sorry the witch showed up :( :witch:
> 
> I went to Asda today, they sell 2 of their own tests for just over £3 so I got a pack. I peed on one as soon as I got home (I was bursting for a wee yet only managed 100mls??) I saw a hint of a line appear at about 2 minute mark. I can't get a good pic of it though, it really is super super faint. It's drying up now and is slightly more visible but still not capturing well on my camera. I think I will pee on another tomorrow.
> 
> On the insert of this test it claims the sensitivity is 15mIu which is pretty good. my IC is 10, and it showed a little shadow today too. I really hope this develops into a BFP. I may have ordered excessive amounts of pee sticks today. 5pk of FRER, 25 Instalert 10mIu tests, and 8 CB digi...:blush: I now have no money.Click to expand...

I love the asda own brand tests cause I got my bfp on that with my son... They do them on amazon aswell, which is what I order them from now, cause I hate the dipstrip ic's cause they're so faint!! Here's the link: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ultra-Earl...Q72A/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1357594176&sr=8-4 You can pick how many you want from the little drop-down menu above the price. I got a 10-pack (or 5 packs of 2 as they call it, but it comes in 1 zip-lock bag). 

Hopefully you'll get a stronger bfp tomorrow! Are you gonna be testing again with fmu??


----------



## adopim

LillyTame said:


> adopim - looking at your chart...very nice dip there @ 3dpo! FX'd for implantation dip, a little early...but maybe! :thumbup:

Yeah it is quite early, I'm trying not to read too much into it. But at the same time there is that little hope in the back of my mind. We'll see what happens in the next few days



samthemum said:


> Lol good point about running out first...:nope: I have 3 FRER's here still, 15 of the 10mIu ones and 2 CB easy...

Yeah, or at least getting down to only one test left. If I don't get my BFP this cycle (I'm SOOO hopeful though!!), I'll need to get more OPKs anyway so I'll get more tests then if I get close to running out. 
I also meant to add from your other post, that I really hope your faint line turns into a BFP! Fx'd!!



LoveSanrio said:


> Hahahaha!!! That is so funny because I was JUST getting ready to post on this thread about my dream last night, and I saw your post!!! I dreamed that I had tested too early, so I have 3 other tests, one was dollar tree, one was clearblue, and one was FRER and I decided to just go for it and test, and they all came back positive! Hahaha!! So crazy how our minds work huh LOL!! :shrug::wacko:

It is crazy how things work.... and with all the FRERs that I have that I would dream about the positive on the cheap ones that I bought only so I could feed my need to test until it's closer to a better DPO for a FRER. :haha:


----------



## LoveSanrio

adopim said:


> LillyTame said:
> 
> 
> adopim - looking at your chart...very nice dip there @ 3dpo! FX'd for implantation dip, a little early...but maybe! :thumbup:
> 
> Yeah it is quite early, I'm trying not to read too much into it. But at the same time there is that little hope in the back of my mind. We'll see what happens in the next few days
> 
> 
> 
> samthemum said:
> 
> 
> Lol good point about running out first...:nope: I have 3 FRER's here still, 15 of the 10mIu ones and 2 CB easy...Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, or at least getting down to only one test left. If I don't get my BFP this cycle (I'm SOOO hopeful though!!), I'll need to get more OPKs anyway so I'll get more tests then if I get close to running out.
> I also meant to add from your other post, that I really hope your faint line turns into a BFP! Fx'd!!
> 
> 
> 
> LoveSanrio said:
> 
> 
> Hahahaha!!! That is so funny because I was JUST getting ready to post on this thread about my dream last night, and I saw your post!!! I dreamed that I had tested too early, so I have 3 other tests, one was dollar tree, one was clearblue, and one was FRER and I decided to just go for it and test, and they all came back positive! Hahaha!! So crazy how our minds work huh LOL!! :shrug::wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> It is crazy how things work.... and with all the FRERs that I have that I would dream about the positive on the cheap ones that I bought only so I could feed my need to test until it's closer to a better DPO for a FRER. :haha:Click to expand...

 :laugh2::laugh2::laugh2:


----------



## Girly922

My FRERs turned up today. I'm itching to pee on on, or two!! :rofl: But as I'm only 7dpo I'm really trying not to waste them. I ordered 20 ICs as well last night. I now think I'm getting just as addicted to ordering the damn things! Lol. 

Ooh, I didn't know the asda ones were that sensitive. I may have to pick some up tomorrow when I go into town.


----------



## GingerPanda

So I took a DollarTree test. It is BFN, but I was only holding for a couple of hours.

Still. I think I'm out, and this cycle was just really weird.


----------



## BubsMom17

LOL... so now that I got my POS OPK I told myself I would not poas until AF is late. Do you think I am going to have withdrawals???


----------



## adopim

GingerPanda said:


> So I took a DollarTree test. It is BFN, but I was only holding for a couple of hours.
> 
> Still. I think I'm out, and this cycle was just really weird.

:hugs: There's still always hope as long as AF doesn't show. I know it's easier said that done, but try not to let it get you too down too much. :hugs:


Girly922: I'm holding out until at least Thursday to use my first FRER.... It's so difficult!!! :wacko:


----------



## Fuchsia1412

I know adopim, not cracking out those bad boy frers is the hardest thing....and yet...10 quid a box (in UK)...I have bought 5 frers in total over the last 2 days. Oh my goodness....£25 worth of tests. stop now!! I have one more for tomorrow. If it's good I will try and post a pic after trying to charge my canon...(I can't find the charger..!) Ginger Panda, that bleed sounds odd...My last bleed was very uncharacteristic too, and after it I ovulated uncannily early (cd 10?) I also didn't even know whether to take it as a real bleed or not..you chart though,right...? If the dollar store tests are anything like ICs I wouldn't trust them for the world. They've told me f/a this time. Not a smidge of a line on any (except for the breastmilk one) Adopim, fingers crossed for this cycle...:thumbup: Girly922....oooooh go on,test, just one!!!(bad devil on your shoulder...)


----------



## Girly922

If you buy first response direct from their website www.firstresponsefertility.com they're £9 for 5, free delivery. :thumbup:


----------



## Girly922

Fuchsia1412 said:


> Girly922....oooooh go on,test, just one!!!(bad devil on your shoulder...)

After my previous post I feel like the bad devil now!! Lol.


----------



## GingerPanda

Fuchsia1412 said:


> Ginger Panda, that bleed sounds odd...My last bleed was very uncharacteristic too, and after it I ovulated uncannily early (cd 10?) I also didn't even know whether to take it as a real bleed or not..you chart though,right...? If the dollar store tests are anything like ICs I wouldn't trust them for the world. They've told me f/a this time. Not a smidge of a line on any (except for the breastmilk one)

Haha, yeah. Thanks. It was a really weird one. I got a pos OPK on CD10, but I don't chart or temp, so I don't know when exactly I ovulated. If that wasn't AF, that would put me at CD35-ish. My cycles are usually around 30 days.


----------



## samthemum

So I peed on an FRER and another 10mIu one about 10 mins ago. I am so sure a line developed in the time limit on the FRER but I am having a hard time deciding if it is one of those evaps people keep saying they get lately. I will be peeing on more sticks tomorrow, FMU, SMU and PMU lol...


----------



## LillyTame

Is there a meme out there yet that says "PEE ON ALL THE STICKS!" Because there needs to be one lmao


----------



## adopim

LillyTame said:


> Is there a meme out there yet that says "PEE ON ALL THE STICKS!" Because there needs to be one lmao

:rofl:
There really does need to be!!


----------



## GingerPanda

I can make it tomorrow, if someone doesn't beat me to it!


----------



## eieio02

A Ryan gosling meme- hey girl for your pleasure, Ill keep this drawer full of tests


----------



## LillyTame

GingerPanda said:


> I can make it tomorrow, if someone doesn't beat me to it!

Wooohoo! :thumbup:


----------



## ninifay

I am testing tomorrow if I can not pee a thousand times in the night.

Praying and hoping its positive


----------



## adopim

ninifay said:


> I am testing tomorrow if I can not pee a thousand times in the night.
> 
> Praying and hoping its positive

:dust: :dust: :dust:
Keep us posted! Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## cantwait22

So i posted this on another thread but i need some help. I took a test and it showed a faint positive, but then disappeared after a couple mins. So i took another one and it did the same thing! I tried a different type of IC and it didnt show up at all. Here is the link to my pic. The positive was the one on the right. Please let me know if you see it. Also, has this ever happened to anyone?? The disappearing line i mean. Thanks!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/...ancy-test86341


----------



## LoveSanrio

cantwait22 said:


> So i posted this on another thread but i need some help. I took a test and it showed a faint positive, but then disappeared after a couple mins. So i took another one and it did the same thing! I tried a different type of IC and it didnt show up at all. Here is the link to my pic. The positive was the one on the right. Please let me know if you see it. Also, has this ever happened to anyone?? The disappearing line i mean. Thanks!
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/...ancy-test86341

I couldn't open the link :(


----------



## ninifay

adopim said:


> ninifay said:
> 
> 
> I am testing tomorrow if I can not pee a thousand times in the night.
> 
> Praying and hoping its positive
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> Keep us posted! Good luck! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Will do ;)


----------



## LillyTame

Yea...me either...couldn't open link


----------



## cantwait22

Sorry, try this one

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test86341


----------



## LillyTame

Sorry hun, I can't tell..not close enough for me. FXd though


----------



## adopim

I can't see it either :( I too have my Fx'd :dust:


----------



## cantwait22

yeah its hard to see in the pic but it was definately there in person. Ill take another one in the morning and hopefully it will be darker and stay this time! Then i can go buy a frer to make sure.


----------



## TTCaWee1

:rofl: I tested tonight at 4dpo...I don't know why, I was doing so good holding out lol


----------



## LillyTame

TTCaWee1 said:


> :rofl: I tested tonight at 4dpo...I don't know why, I was doing so good holding out lol

:dohh::haha:


----------



## adopim

TTCaWee1 said:


> :rofl: I tested tonight at 4dpo...I don't know why, I was doing so good holding out lol

We addicts don't ever know why, we just have that urge to do it! :haha:


----------



## LoveSanrio

Aww I can't see it either! I so hope it is your BFP though! Keep us posted! FX'd!


----------



## Eltjuh

I think I might see something on the one on the right, but it's hard to tell cause the picture is so small/far away.

I'd try another test with fmu (either another ic or a 'proper' one)


----------



## Baby_Dust

Ohhhhh I need to be apart of this thread! I don't know what is wrong with me! 6dpo poas - negative! And randomly 4dpo poas (opk!) I need help LOL!!! :wacko:

GL to everyone! :flower::hugs:


----------



## Girly922

Welcome!! I'm really struggling to stay away from the hpts. Used an IC this morning and was bfn. Not surprised though. I just have a feeling this month is not our month. Going t try and hold off testing until Friday now. Will be 11dpo and will use a FRER. If that's bfn then I think that's me out this month. :(


----------



## cantwait22

Well i tested this morning with my fmu and i got a negative. Ugh! I used IC though. If i dont start af today, i will go out and buy a frer and test. Still holding onto some hope. I know its not over till the witch shows up! I hope this is my month. I have a feeling it is. I hope i dont look silly when af shows up :( Congrats to all the BFPs!


----------



## GingerPanda

We were talking about this last night as I was getting ready for bed. Got around to making it today.

https://www.shareimages.com/images/pics/0/0/3/62619-qpeWmpahk5.lnpyWmaM-allofthesticks.jpg


----------



## cantwait22

GingerPanda said:


> We were talking about this last night as I was getting ready for bed. Got around to making it today.
> 
> https://www.shareimages.com/images/pics/0/0/3/62619-qpeWmpahk5.lnpyWmaM-allofthesticks.jpg

Love it! :happydance:


----------



## LillyTame

Baby_Dust - Welcome! :flower::dust:


Girly922 - I don't know, but I'm feeling like it's not my month either, I guess that's why I'm not itching to test yet. I felt more positive last month when we were only NTNP and only DTD once! AND I hadn't had AF yet, since stopping depo. This month is the complete opposite, but I don't feel like it's my month :coffee:


cantwait22 - :hugs: FX'd for you:dust::af:

GingerPanda - I'm so mad! I can't see it because I'm at work and the pics are blocked out! Can't wait to check it out later.:thumbup:


----------



## samthemum

I need to stop testing...I am torturing myself. I took a bunch of tests today, I am certain I had a faint line on the superdrug one, it appeared in time limit so I left it to dry to see if it vanished or got darker and it got darker. I am 9dpo at most but I just feel like I should be getting a pretty distinct yes or no by now?

I had to take a nap this afternoon, I was pooped. I have the twinges of SPD (I am predisposed to getting this during pregnancy due to my existing condition), I woke up this morning and my symphysis pubis was on fire.


----------



## adopim

Baby_Dust: Welcome to our little group! :wave:

Girly922 and cantwait22: Fx'd for both of you ladies! :dust:

GingerPanda: :thumbup: Awesome!!

samthemum: I know what you mean. I everytime I looked at mine this morning I _*swore*_ that I saw a line on there, though it's impossible that there was one....I kept it on the counter for almost an hour... :wacko:


AFM, I tested again today, BFN of course (after the hour sitting there I came to terms with it... lol) but still using the Dollar Tree ones and I'm only 7DPO today. Can Thursday just get here already?!? :haha:


----------



## Eltjuh

samthemum said:


> I need to stop testing...I am torturing myself. I took a bunch of tests today, I am certain I had a faint line on the superdrug one, it appeared in time limit so I left it to dry to see if it vanished or got darker and it got darker. I am 9dpo at most but I just feel like I should be getting a pretty distinct yes or no by now?
> 
> I had to take a nap this afternoon, I was pooped. I have the twinges of SPD (I am predisposed to getting this during pregnancy due to my existing condition), I woke up this morning and my symphysis pubis was on fire.

This was my test at 10dpo, when I was pregnant with my son: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/340595-could-actual-bfp-d.html

I looked at it the other day on here, but I seem to remember it much more faint then it looks in the picture!
Or I'm just more experienced at spotting lines now ;) haha

Anyway my last one was pretty faint aswell at 11dpo so it's no surprise if you're getting faint lines at 9dpo. Wait till AF is due or the day after then you should get a better line I'd imagine... but of course you can keep testing and see the progression! You can't NOT test as a POAS addict ;) haha


----------



## samthemum

wow that line is good on there. I will of course test again tomorrow now..I want my FRER. IC's and digis to hurry up and arrive. I am so impatient, I want to know immediately if I am in or out. I am worried about my progesterone levels which is a new worry (Probably unfounded one, I have had 3 successful healthy deliveries at full term).


----------



## Girly922

LillyTame said:


> Baby_Dust - Welcome! :flower::dust:
> 
> 
> Girly922 - I don't know, but I'm feeling like it's not my month either, I guess that's why I'm not itching to test yet. I felt more positive last month when we were only NTNP and only DTD once! AND I hadn't had AF yet, since stopping depo. This month is the complete opposite, but I don't feel like it's my month :coffee:
> 
> 
> cantwait22 - :hugs: FX'd for you:dust::af:
> 
> GingerPanda - I'm so mad! I can't see it because I'm at work and the pics are blocked out! Can't wait to check it out later.:thumbup:

It's an awful feeling isn't it?! With my last bfp I had this feeling at about 5dpo but I can't remember how long it lasted. I know I'm only 8dpo but I don't feel positive. Will continue to test until AF arrives. I think I'm going to order myself a CBFM for next month. I might even do that now. They're a really good price on amazon right now. :thumbup:


----------



## Fuchsia1412

why the hell are bloody amazon charging so much for them and why didn't I know about buying direct?! madness...I could have gotten so much more bang for my buck! Nooooo 9 dpo is soooo soo early. I would barely expect to see anything at that point. I was just saying on another thread...think of it as 'dbaf' (days before af) as opposed to dpo, and you might get some perspective on just how early it is. 9dpo sounds like it's been aaagggess (and feels like it) but...5 dbaf?? woaaah early! that's still a working week before af might even be due, and longer if you have longer cycles.


----------



## Girly922

Tell me about it!! It's ridiculous how much they are everywhere else.


----------



## adopim

Eltjuh said:


> This was my test at 10dpo, when I was pregnant with my son: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/340595-could-actual-bfp-d.html
> 
> I looked at it the other day on here, but I seem to remember it much more faint then it looks in the picture!
> Or I'm just more experienced at spotting lines now ;) haha
> 
> Anyway my last one was pretty faint aswell at 11dpo so it's no surprise if you're getting faint lines at 9dpo. Wait till AF is due or the day after then you should get a better line I'd imagine... but of course you can keep testing and see the progression! You can't NOT test as a POAS addict ;) haha

Wow, that was a really good line! Especially if you could see it that well in the picture!
You hit the nail on the head, POAS addicts can't not test! :rofl: Which is why I'm using 25mIU cheapies just to pass the time until I use a FRER.



samthemum said:


> wow that line is good on there. I will of course test again tomorrow now..I want my FRER. IC's and digis to hurry up and arrive. I am so impatient, I want to know immediately if I am in or out. I am worried about my progesterone levels which is a new worry (Probably unfounded one, I have had 3 successful healthy deliveries at full term).

Yeah, my cycle length has always been the same my entire life except for when I was pregnant and BFing. I'm sure my LP has been the same throughout it all too. But for some reason I'm overly concerned about my LP. Usually 10-12 days but last cycle it was only 8 and I let that get to me a little bit I think. 



Fuchsia1412 said:


> why the hell are bloody amazon charging so much for them and why didn't I know about buying direct?! madness...I could have gotten so much more bang for my buck! Nooooo 9 dpo is soooo soo early. I would barely expect to see anything at that point. I was just saying on another thread...think of it as 'dbaf' (days before af) as opposed to dpo, and you might get some perspective on just how early it is. 9dpo sounds like it's been aaagggess (and feels like it) but...5 dbaf?? woaaah early! that's still a working week before af might even be due, and longer if you have longer cycles.

That's an interesting way to look at it. 9DPO for me will be 1-3dbaf. So it's really not that early for my cycles. But that does make sense to look at it from the perspective, because all of our cycles are different. :thumbup:


----------



## cantwait22

So ive been using the ICs that are 25mIU, but i want to get a frer or a ept. Does anyone know what mIU they detect? Im hoping if i take a frer something might show up. Still no sign of AF, and i was supposed to start today


----------



## LoveSanrio

Baby_Dust said:


> Ohhhhh I need to be apart of this thread! I don't know what is wrong with me! 6dpo poas - negative! And randomly 4dpo poas (opk!) I need help LOL!!! :wacko:
> 
> GL to everyone! :flower::hugs:

Hi! :hi: Welcome to the mad house! :D



Girly922 said:


> Welcome!! I'm really struggling to stay away from the hpts. Used an IC this morning and was bfn. Not surprised though. I just have a feeling this month is not our month. Going t try and hold off testing until Friday now. Will be 11dpo and will use a FRER. If that's bfn then I think that's me out this month. :(

Sad to say, but I totally understand. I tested 5 or 6 days before aunt flow was due, and after I saw a BFN I just knew I was out. Just have the feeling this month isn't our month...but I am okay with that, and excited to try again next month. I hope you get your BFP soon, and I'm right there with ya! :hugs:



GingerPanda said:


> We were talking about this last night as I was getting ready for bed. Got around to making it today.
> 
> https://www.shareimages.com/images/pics/0/0/3/62619-qpeWmpahk5.lnpyWmaM-allofthesticks.jpg

GAAAAHHHAHAHAHA!!! I <3 IT!!

My DH was sitting right next to me when I saw the pic and started laughing at it. He was like "Okkaaaayy????" I told him it's girl stuff, so he just wouldn't understand, and that he shouldn't try. LOL!



samthemum said:


> I need to stop testing...I am torturing myself. I took a bunch of tests today, I am certain I had a faint line on the superdrug one, it appeared in time limit so I left it to dry to see if it vanished or got darker and it got darker. I am 9dpo at most but I just feel like I should be getting a pretty distinct yes or no by now?
> 
> I had to take a nap this afternoon, I was pooped. I have the twinges of SPD (I am predisposed to getting this during pregnancy due to my existing condition), I woke up this morning and my symphysis pubis was on fire.

9dpo in soooo early! It sounds promising, and I hope you get a stronger BFP on your next test! I'm sorry you're not feeling well. Hope you feel better soon. :hugs::flower:



adopim said:


> Baby_Dust: Welcome to our little group! :wave:
> 
> Girly922 and cantwait22: Fx'd for both of you ladies! :dust:
> 
> GingerPanda: :thumbup: Awesome!!
> 
> samthemum: I know what you mean. I everytime I looked at mine this morning I _*swore*_ that I saw a line on there, though it's impossible that there was one....I kept it on the counter for almost an hour... :wacko:
> 
> 
> AFM, I tested again today, BFN of course (after the hour sitting there I came to terms with it... lol) but still using the Dollar Tree ones and I'm only 7DPO today. Can Thursday just get here already?!? :haha:

LOL! I do the same thing. I will leave them on the bathroom shelf out of everyone else's sight so that I can go in there periodically and peek at it until I feel like it is time to toss it! :haha:



Eltjuh said:


> samthemum said:
> 
> 
> I need to stop testing...I am torturing myself. I took a bunch of tests today, I am certain I had a faint line on the superdrug one, it appeared in time limit so I left it to dry to see if it vanished or got darker and it got darker. I am 9dpo at most but I just feel like I should be getting a pretty distinct yes or no by now?
> 
> I had to take a nap this afternoon, I was pooped. I have the twinges of SPD (I am predisposed to getting this during pregnancy due to my existing condition), I woke up this morning and my symphysis pubis was on fire.
> 
> This was my test at 10dpo, when I was pregnant with my son: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/340595-could-actual-bfp-d.html
> 
> I looked at it the other day on here, but I seem to remember it much more faint then it looks in the picture!
> Or I'm just more experienced at spotting lines now ;) haha
> 
> Anyway my last one was pretty faint aswell at 11dpo so it's no surprise if you're getting faint lines at 9dpo. Wait till AF is due or the day after then you should get a better line I'd imagine... but of course you can keep testing and see the progression! You can't NOT test as a POAS addict ;) hahaClick to expand...

Haha! Too true! I think we would all go crazy if we didn't get to test! And this group rocks because we are sure to all be EXCELLENT line spotters, so we all got each others backs when the time comes! :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

cantwait22 said:


> So ive been using the ICs that are 25mIU, but i want to get a frer or a ept. Does anyone know what mIU they detect? Im hoping if i take a frer something might show up. Still no sign of AF, and i was supposed to start today


This site might help answer your question https://www.peeonastick.com/


----------



## GingerPanda

Haha!

If you haven't read the blog of the girl who originally drew that picture, you SHOULD. She's hilarious.

https://www.hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/


----------



## cantwait22

LillyTame said:


> cantwait22 said:
> 
> 
> So ive been using the ICs that are 25mIU, but i want to get a frer or a ept. Does anyone know what mIU they detect? Im hoping if i take a frer something might show up. Still no sign of AF, and i was supposed to start today
> 
> 
> This site might help answer your question https://www.peeonastick.com/Click to expand...

Thanks!!


----------



## LisK

GingerPanda said:



> Haha!
> 
> If you haven't read the blog of the girl who originally drew that picture, you SHOULD. She's hilarious.
> 
> https://www.hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/


OMG this is going to occupy me for HOURS.


----------



## kmere

does anyone know if the first response GOLD is an alright test .. its the only one i have and i plan on using it tomorrow with fmu .. its also a digi any insights?


----------



## LillyTame

GingerPanda said:


> We were talking about this last night as I was getting ready for bed. Got around to making it today.
> 
> https://www.shareimages.com/images/pics/0/0/3/62619-qpeWmpahk5.lnpyWmaM-allofthesticks.jpg


OMG! TOO perfect! You even got the pg stick in there :rofl: I love it! :thumbup:


----------



## adopim

LoveSanrio: They tend to sit on my bathroom counter a bit too long when DH isn't home..... I'm always hoping to see _SOME_thing! :haha: And yes, we are so good at studying pregnancy tests! Except when they are our own.... then we tend to get "line eye" :rofl:

kmere: I'm not sure about the Gold ones, but I've always liked the regular First Response Early Result ones. 

I'm going to try really really really hard not to use my first FRER tomorrow.... I won't be able to use the Dollar Tree one without grossing DH out, so if I want to test I gotta use a FRER. But I doubt that I'll get anything at 8DPO.... I just don't know, I'm so torn and driving myself nuts!!! haha:)


----------



## samthemum

I have line eye...it's pretty severe. I can see "wandering" lines on IC's at the moment. I should probably stop going cross eyed trying to read them.


----------



## samthemum

https://www.shareimages.com/images/pics/0/0/3/62619-qpeWmpahk5.lnpyWmaM-allofthesticks.jpg

Oh my gosh, my FRER 5 pk and my 8 CB digi just arrived...I need all my willpower not to pee on them all!!


----------



## Eltjuh

samthemum said:


> https://www.shareimages.com/images/pics/0/0/3/62619-qpeWmpahk5.lnpyWmaM-allofthesticks.jpg
> 
> Oh my gosh, my FRER 5 pk and my 8 CB digi just arrived...I need all my willpower not to pee on them all!!

well if you'd take one of your cb digi's and peed on it you wouldn't have any wandering lines anymore..... :winkwink: And we're all anxious to know whether you get that bfp or not!! 

You're 10dpo today right?? (I got my bfp on cb digi at 11 dpo last time, and first time I got it at 14 dpo but only cause I didn't use it earlier...)


----------



## samthemum

lol I am building my pee up as we type...I will pee on some sticks when I feel like I cannot hold it any longer. I don't expect the digi to show up since my "lines" have been so faint but at least my curiosity would be tamed.


----------



## adopim

Hoping that your real positive comes out! Fx'd!

It took all my self-restraint not to use one my FRERs. I wanted to at the very earliest wait until tomorrow (9DPO). So far so good, just have to survive the rest of the day today and the night tonight! :haha: I took a Dollar Tree one, but since they are 25mIU I would definitely not expect anything this early one those. DH told me that he should hide all my tests so I have nothing to pee on.... I begged him not to!

Must....pee.....on.....sticks......must....pee.....on....sticks......

Oh boy, it's going to be a long day. :rofl:


----------



## LisK

I'm going to start peeing on sticks tomorrow morning. No idea if I O'd this month, but if I did, I will be about 9 DPO tomorrow. Got a package of Wondfos in the mail today and can't resist the urge to start peeing.


----------



## Eltjuh

samthemum said:


> lol I am building my pee up as we type...I will pee on some sticks when I feel like I cannot hold it any longer. I don't expect the digi to show up since my "lines" have been so faint but at least my curiosity would be tamed.

I'm guessing you got a bfn on your digi then?? Or did you not do it?? Otherwise I'm sure you would've been on already to tell us the good news! Unless you're out celebrating ;) haha


----------



## samthemum

I have just done it...BFN. I knew that was coming lol, not disappointed since I am still early and after reading the insert for them they are 25mIu and I barely get a line on a 10 lol. I will _try_ not to test again for a few days. I am running out of tests, my IC's haven't arrived and I have only got 1 of them left lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

samthemum said:


> I have just done it...BFN. I knew that was coming lol, not disappointed since I am still early and after reading the insert for them they are 25mIu and I barely get a line on a 10 lol. I will _try_ not to test again for a few days. I am running out of tests, my IC's haven't arrived and I have only got 1 of them left lol.

How are you running out of tests?? Did you not just get 5 frers and 8 cb digi's??? :shrug:


----------



## ninifay

Only one test left for me.

Bf doesn't wanna buy anymore and I hate driving. I'm trying to save it, til when? Idk.

Ugh I just want a bfp.. It doesn't even have to be B ;)


----------



## GingerPanda

Ninifay! I am also in Kentucky! :thumbup:


----------



## ninifay

Ahh.

Boring Kentucky. I'm I'm a small town with nothin lol


----------



## GingerPanda

Haha. I'm about 25 minutes from Cincinnati, so I don't have the boring issue. Just the issue of knowing that everything I could ever want is not very far away but that I will have to deal with the crazy Cincinnati drivers if I want to get to it.


----------



## adopim

Tomorrow's the big day! I made it through today so far! I'm so excited.... though extremely nervous too!
samthemum: Fx'd you get that solid BFP :D

ninifay: I used to live in a small town in Minnesota... I hear you on the "boring" thing. Now that I've moved to "the big city" of MN I don't know what to do with myself! :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

Good luck to everyone getting ready to test!


----------



## kmere

adopim said:


> Tomorrow's the big day! I made it through today so far! I'm so excited.... though extremely nervous too!
> samthemum: Fx'd you get that solid BFP :D
> 
> ninifay: I used to live in a small town in Minnesota... I hear you on the "boring" thing. Now that I've moved to "the big city" of MN I don't know what to do with myself! :haha:

 i live in MN too ... lol all of mn is boring to me


----------



## Hassie

Only 5 dpo and I already want to POAS. 

I am due to test on 19th if I manage to hold out that long.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I cant help it... I have POAS since DPO 6... even though I have had zero symptoms :(


----------



## adopim

kmere said:


> adopim said:
> 
> 
> Tomorrow's the big day! I made it through today so far! I'm so excited.... though extremely nervous too!
> samthemum: Fx'd you get that solid BFP :D
> 
> ninifay: I used to live in a small town in Minnesota... I hear you on the "boring" thing. Now that I've moved to "the big city" of MN I don't know what to do with myself! :haha:
> 
> i live in MN too ... lol all of mn is boring to meClick to expand...

I guess things have been a lot different for me since moving up to the Metro area. Things are almost always open up here and there seem to always be so many options. I personally love living in MN; born and raised and will probably never move anywhere else, lol. I love travelling and visiting other places though!


----------



## clynn11

:blush: :hi: I'm Cassidy and i'm a POASaholic. 

LOL.

Really though. First time using OPKs, BD'd around and on O... and i've been testing 3DPO and on.. such a waste BUT I CAN'T HELP IT!!!! 

I'm a VERY impatient person.

GL and :dust: to everyone!!!


----------



## kmere

adopim said:


> kmere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adopim said:
> 
> 
> Tomorrow's the big day! I made it through today so far! I'm so excited.... though extremely nervous too!
> samthemum: Fx'd you get that solid BFP :D
> 
> ninifay: I used to live in a small town in Minnesota... I hear you on the "boring" thing. Now that I've moved to "the big city" of MN I don't know what to do with myself! :haha:
> 
> i live in MN too ... lol all of mn is boring to meClick to expand...
> 
> I guess things have been a lot different for me since moving up to the Metro area. Things are almost always open up here and there seem to always be so many options. I personally love living in MN; born and raised and will probably never move anywhere else, lol. I love travelling and visiting other places though!Click to expand...

lol i live in the metro , saint louis park to be exact.. mpls is fun .. although too many drunken pl there at night .. i was born here also , waconia mn .. raised everywhere in mn and outside of mn .. i just cant fina any other moms to be friends with my age or around my age .. or ppl who have kids my kids' age :) its nice to see that your frm here :)


----------



## adopim

kmere said:


> lol i live in the metro , saint louis park to be exact.. mpls is fun .. although too many drunken pl there at night .. i was born here also , waconia mn .. raised everywhere in mn and outside of mn .. i just cant fina any other moms to be friends with my age or around my age .. or ppl who have kids my kids' age :) its nice to see that your frm here :)

I have a cousin that lives in St. Louis Park now too. But she's 23 and probably one of those drunken people in Mpls. :haha: My DH was born and grew up in Arlington (most of his life was spent on a farm outside of town though). I was born and grew up in (North) Mankato. 

I just moved to Apple Valley from New Ulm. I stay at home with my 4yo DD so I haven't met anyone with kids my daughter's age either. My DH has a friend with a 6yo DD, and they love to play together, but he only has her part of the time so scheduling get togethers is not really that simple. :shrug:


----------



## kmere

adopim said:


> kmere said:
> 
> 
> lol i live in the metro , saint louis park to be exact.. mpls is fun .. although too many drunken pl there at night .. i was born here also , waconia mn .. raised everywhere in mn and outside of mn .. i just cant fina any other moms to be friends with my age or around my age .. or ppl who have kids my kids' age :) its nice to see that your frm here :)
> 
> I have a cousin that lives in St. Louis Park now too. But she's 23 and probably one of those drunken people in Mpls. :haha: My DH was born and grew up in Arlington (most of his life was spent on a farm outside of town though). I was born and grew up in (North) Mankato.
> 
> I just moved to Apple Valley from New Ulm. I stay at home with my 4yo DD so I haven't met anyone with kids my daughter's age either. My DH has a friend with a 6yo DD, and they love to play together, but he only has her part of the time so scheduling get togethers is not really that simple. :shrug:Click to expand...

aww youre from where grainbelt is from.. fun !! yea in my neighborhood its ppl over the age of 63 here .. i am 27 and dh is going to be 41 . we have a 7 almost 8 year old and then a 15 month old .. apple valley is sooo fun and pretty to be in ! we are thinking about moving back up to Blaine . as its closer to My grandparents place . i forgot to mention my dh was born in Duluth /


----------



## adopim

kmere said:


> aww youre from where grainbelt is from.. fun !! yea in my neighborhood its ppl over the age of 63 here .. i am 27 and dh is going to be 41 . we have a 7 almost 8 year old and then a 15 month old .. apple valley is sooo fun and pretty to be in ! we are thinking about moving back up to Blaine . as its closer to My grandparents place . i forgot to mention my dh was born in Duluth /

Haha! Yup, I went to HS near New Ulm and then went to college there, so I lived there for almost 8 years from 2004 when I graduated HS until 2012(minus a few months in Springfield) and I never went on the tour of Schell's brewery... Still on my "to-do someday list" though.
I'm 26 and DH is 29. My DD isn't biologically his, but genetics is the only thing that doesn't relate them. He is her "daddy" in every other way, shape, and form of the word. We have had a distance relationship for the last 3 years (since DD was 11 months old) and this last October finally got married. 

We live in a townhome with an association. It really stinks, and people aren't really all that chatty... In fact, I rarely see people around here. Actually having a winter this year probably doesn't help, but still, it's crazy that I don't see people hardly ever. Eventually I want to buy a real house with a real yard and all that jazz. DH just got a new job in Edina, but we may end up staying in Apple Valley. The school district is amazing (and that's really important to me), but we'll see where life takes us. :thumbup:


----------



## kmere

adopim said:


> kmere said:
> 
> 
> aww youre from where grainbelt is from.. fun !! yea in my neighborhood its ppl over the age of 63 here .. i am 27 and dh is going to be 41 . we have a 7 almost 8 year old and then a 15 month old .. apple valley is sooo fun and pretty to be in ! we are thinking about moving back up to Blaine . as its closer to My grandparents place . i forgot to mention my dh was born in Duluth /
> 
> Haha! Yup, I went to HS near New Ulm and then went to college there, so I lived there for almost 8 years from 2004 when I graduated HS until 2012(minus a few months in Springfield) and I never went on the tour of Schell's brewery... Still on my "to-do someday list" though.
> I'm 26 and DH is 29. My DD isn't biologically his, but genetics is the only thing that doesn't relate them. He is her "daddy" in every other way, shape, and form of the word. We have had a distance relationship for the last 3 years (since DD was 11 months old) and this last October finally got married.
> 
> We live in a townhome with an association. It really stinks, and people aren't really all that chatty... In fact, I rarely see people around here. Actually having a winter this year probably doesn't help, but still, it's crazy that I don't see people hardly ever. Eventually I want to buy a real house with a real yard and all that jazz. DH just got a new job in Edina, but we may end up staying in Apple Valley. The school district is amazing (and that's really important to me), but we'll see where life takes us. :thumbup:Click to expand...


that is sooo cool !!! going to the grainbelt brewry is on our to do list still . its weird . but we want our 5 year anniversary there .. haha .. i know what you mean by seeing ppl . the school out here is great we are in the hopkins/minnetonka district. but its just more of the i want to be closer to my grandparents .. we rent a house right now but i tell ya we are getting screwed so on top of my stress there and other issues there are it may be the reason i got a BFN today .. although its still early as AF is supposed to be here on Sat/ you are soo close to the zoo !! DH works right up the road form where w are , and my DD isnt "his" either .. but met her at age 3 and has raised her ever since , we got married in 09 , but we didnt have a big wedding we had to pay for witness's since we eloped .. :)


----------



## adopim

kmere said:


> that is sooo cool !!! going to the grainbelt brewry is on our to do list still . its weird . but we want our 5 year anniversary there .. haha .. i know what you mean by seeing ppl . the school out here is great we are in the hopkins/minnetonka district. but its just more of the i want to be closer to my grandparents .. we rent a house right now but i tell ya we are getting screwed so on top of my stress there and other issues there are it may be the reason i got a BFN today .. although its still early as AF is supposed to be here on Sat/ you are soo close to the zoo !! DH works right up the road form where w are , and my DD isnt "his" either .. but met her at age 3 and has raised her ever since , we got married in 09 , but we didnt have a big wedding we had to pay for witness's since we eloped .. :)

I have been the the brewery before, just never took the actual tour. If you like beer and don't mind cold I would highly recommend Bock Fest sometime (it's quite a popular event that is fun to go to that takes place at the Brewery in Feb or March). The Brewery is very beautiful in the spring and summertime too. The grounds are quite a site. DH and I had our engagement pictures taken down there :) My parents and his parents paid for most of ours, which I'm thankful for since if we had paid for it all ourselves we would have just had a courthouse wedding.... and neither one of our families would have approved of that at all. 
I'm excited to take my DD to the zoo this summer. Until then I signed her up for preschool gymnastics to kind of take up some time during the winter now. I think she's really going to like that too. I love being able to be a SAHM, but I think I will like it even more in the summer when we can get out and actually go places :happydance:

My AF is due either tomorrow or Friday, which is why I'm testing on my FRER tomorrow for the first time (looks like about 13 hours away!!) Obviously, my Dollar Tree ones are coming back negative, but I expect that from those with the 25 mIU sensitivity....

How are the rest of our POAS addicts doing? :) Any news from anyone??


----------



## TTCaWee1

My package of 100 cheapies should be here tomorrow! I'm only 6 dpo and I've used up the only 2 good tests I had :rofl: such a waste.


----------



## samthemum

Eltjuh said:


> samthemum said:
> 
> 
> I have just done it...BFN. I knew that was coming lol, not disappointed since I am still early and after reading the insert for them they are 25mIu and I barely get a line on a 10 lol. I will _try_ not to test again for a few days. I am running out of tests, my IC's haven't arrived and I have only got 1 of them left lol.
> 
> How are you running out of tests?? Did you not just get 5 frers and 8 cb digi's??? :shrug:Click to expand...

I have all those yes, but seems wasteful to test 3x a day with those. I was hoping my cheapo tests would be here so I can test to my hearts content and use the FRER and digi's to clarify a potential result lol.


----------



## LisK

Tested this morning (at 9 DPO?) and undeniable BFN. :(


----------



## Girly922

LisK said:


> Tested this morning (at 9 DPO?) and undeniable BFN. :(

Mine was yesterday too. I plan on testing with a FRER tomorrow. I got my last bfp at 11dpo with a CB digi. Not holding out much hope though. :nope:


----------



## adopim

Well, I tested with a FRER this morning... I think I see a second line....
I posted pictures in 3 other threads. If you want me to post them here I can do that too, but chances are you'll see it in another thread. If you do, I would love your opinion :hugs: Thanks!


----------



## LisK

adopim said:


> Well, I tested with a FRER this morning... I think I see a second line....
> I posted pictures in 3 other threads. If you want me to post them here I can do that too, but chances are you'll see it in another thread. If you do, I would love your opinion :hugs: Thanks!

That is totally a second line! Congrats!


----------



## GingerPanda

adopim said:


> Well, I tested with a FRER this morning... I think I see a second line....
> I posted pictures in 3 other threads. If you want me to post them here I can do that too, but chances are you'll see it in another thread. If you do, I would love your opinion :hugs: Thanks!

I do believe your eggo is preggo! :dance:


----------



## samthemum

I see pink lines in all of your pics...no guess work there lady! xxx


----------



## TTCaWee1

I see them too!! Congrats! I hope they get darker for you!! You are 9 dpo? Thats awesome you got a bfp so early :happydance:


----------



## LillyTame

adopim said:


> Well, I tested with a FRER this morning... I think I see a second line....
> I posted pictures in 3 other threads. If you want me to post them here I can do that too, but chances are you'll see it in another thread. If you do, I would love your opinion :hugs: Thanks!

What? :saywhat: This IS the POAS Addiction thread....I say you HAVE to post! :rofl: (Even if I can't see the pics because I'm at work :haha:) My blasted lines are going to be ALL over this website! LMAO!


----------



## adopim

LillyTame said:


> adopim said:
> 
> 
> Well, I tested with a FRER this morning... I think I see a second line....
> I posted pictures in 3 other threads. If you want me to post them here I can do that too, but chances are you'll see it in another thread. If you do, I would love your opinion :hugs: Thanks!
> 
> What? :saywhat: This IS the POAS Addiction thread....I say you HAVE to post! :rofl: (Even if I can't see the pics because I'm at work :haha:) My blasted lines are going to be ALL over this website! LMAO!Click to expand...

I know, I just didn't want to post them everywhere on the forum, but still felt like I needed verification of what I thought I might see. I figured most ladies here were also a part of my other threads that I posted the pics in :haha: :blush: I'm almost embarrassed posting them in so many threads already :rofl:


----------



## GingerPanda

Not a member of the other threads, but I was able to view your profile and the threads you'd posted in recently, so I found it there.

Definitely two lines! Looks like your adorable little girl is gonna be a big sister!


----------



## Sweet Cherie

First of all a big :wave: to Cassidy, who has just joined the poas sisterhood! Wishing you lots of :dust:
Also, congrats to adopim - your bfp was a happy sight :hugs: , let's hope we have loads more on here!


----------



## Girly922

Definitely 2 pink lines adopim!! Massive congrats!! :hugs:


----------



## LoveSanrio

Sorry I was busy yesterday, and couldn't make it on! I had you ladies in my thoughts though! 

CONGRATS ADOPIM!!! I am so happy for you!! :happydance: I bet you are soooo excited! :) Did you tell your little girl yet?


So still no witch for me, but she will arrive soon I am sure. My bbs are hurting something fierce which is pretty common for me before the witch...some months worse than others. I think it may be a few more days before she shows up though, because I also usually break out pretty bad, and I haven't done that just yet. Just wish she would hurry the hell up and get here so I can try again next month!

On a brighter note, just found out my hubs is taking me to the mountains next month! I'm pretty excited! We will be going to Gatlinburg, TN which isn't all that far from me (I live in NC). We are renting a cottage up there over our wedding anniversary weekend (our 3 year is Feb. 23rd). We will be taking the kids though, so we can have some fun family time! We are gonna check out the Ripley's Aquarium, Ripley's believe it or not museum, the Ripley's mirror maze and candy factory, and go out for dinner at some awesome places, including the Hard Rock Cafe, and of course go shopping at all of the weird little shops in Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge. We will leave the 22nd, and come back the 25th. I'm looking forward to it. Who knows, maybe the stress relief will make for some good baby making? :haha:


----------



## adopim

Thank you everyone! I was only 9DPO yesterday, but I just could not wait any longer (such as the POAS addict that I am :haha:). I tested again at 5pm and got the same caliber line. I'm going to test again over the next few days, hoping to see that line get darker. I was able to not tell DH last night, but won't be able to keep it to myself tonight so I'm hoping today's test will be just a little bit darker. 

LoveSanrio: I will probably wait to tell my DD until I've got the pregnancy established. I plan on telling our families around the 10 week mark (my sister is going to be angry, but it's better this way). Since DD is 4yo and she has a big mouth rofl:) I'll tell her a little bit later, but she will probably be the first one that we tell. Besides my DH tonight... lol
That trip sounds really fun! And it very well could be some stress relief to help the babymaking :thumbup: I hope you have a great time!


----------



## GingerPanda

That sounds so fun! I grew up in TN (Nashville), and we used to go to Gatlinburg twice a year. I love all the Ripley stuff and the random shops! We would also drive a bit out of the way to see Cades Cove (don't know how fun that would be this time of year). I haven't been in years.


----------



## LillyTame

Morning Ladies :coffee:

How is everyone doing? Any non-TTC plans for the weekend? We try to go snorkeling at least once over the weekend...it's great and I'm not even that good of a swimmer! A couple weekends ago we swam right next to dolphins! That was amazing!

As for TTC - I THINK my chart is looking triphasic...eh, chart expert opinions welcomed :thumbup: Yesterday felt like the onset of PMS and had some light AF like cramping *pout* 

GingerPanda...I just haven't gotten used to your new avatar...keep looking for Tartar lol


----------



## GingerPanda

LillyTame said:


> GingerPanda...I just haven't gotten used to your new avatar...keep looking for Tartar lol

Lol! I miss Tartar too, but I think she made me look bitchier than I really am. :rofl:

Besides, I drew this picture, and I like it! :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

Wow, great job :thumbup: And I love the pic! You know I'm just a cat addict! :winkwink: lol


----------



## GingerPanda

lol, Yes. Us and our kitty thread.

The picture was actually a drawing of a book character from a really good series. Her name is Granuaile. But that's pretty much what I look like with my hair down and glasses off (only I'm not quite that skinny), so I figured it would work for my avatar too.


----------



## Eltjuh

LilyTame, do you live in Hawaii?? Can't believe you go snorkeling... over here it's winter and cold... well way too cold to swim (outdoors) or snorkel  

I'm going to go to the cinema tomorrow night with a friend (since you asked about non-ttc plans), gonna go see les miserables.

And I'll be 1 day closer to testing day... a week from today!! Not that I'm expecting a bfp at all really...


----------



## GingerPanda

As for non-TTC plans, I need to go to the grocery and get more food. Also, I have already completely devoured the Kelley Armstrong novel I got a couple of days ago, so I'll maybe head to the bookstore and find something else to read.

Other than that, I doubt we'll be leaving home much. DH had to spend half the week traveling to a client, so he'll just be happy to be home. And I will be happy for him to be here, too! :happydance:


----------



## LillyTame

GingerPanda - I was thinking maybe it looked like you..just a guess :winkwink:. Neither me or OH have to travel for work but he often has to work late or sometimes on the weekends, so I'm always happy when we get to just stay home and enjoy each other and not have to worry about work the next day :thumbup:

Eltjuh - Yep we live in beautiful Hawaii and I DO mean beautiful! I LOVE it here! *swoon* lol I move here 3 years ago and I can't imagine living anywhere else now. But since we are here we need to take advantage of the sights! So one of our resolutions was to get out of the house at least one day every weekend and enjoy this place! Even if it's just going across the street to the beach. :thumbup:


----------



## clynn11

Alright guys.. took this dollar store test with smu today... 11dpo. What do you think??? I'm so horrified of evaps and false positives :/

First pic is untweaked
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 13









inv..jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 11









tweaked.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Girly922

Clynn - I think I can see a line but I'm not very good at line spotting. Lol. Can definitely see it on the inverted pic though :thumbup: I can see a line on the first thumbnail but find it more difficult to see once enlarged. 

AFM this weekend I'm working all weekend which always sucks. It looks like its going to be a busy one. But to make up for it me and OH have both been off today and haven't really left the bedroom :blush:
I'm starting to get tender bbs now so expecting AF to show up fairly soon. Tested with a FRER this morning and bfn with fmu. :( Had horrible nausea when I woke up this morning though :shrug: Plus, I'm hoping my new CBFM turns up tomorrow so I can start using that next cycle. I've pretty much lost all hope for this one. Lol.


----------



## GingerPanda

clynn11 said:


> Alright guys.. took this dollar store test with smu today... 11dpo. What do you think??? I'm so horrified of evaps and false positives :/
> 
> First pic is untweaked

I have gotten false lines on the Dollar Tree tests a ton of times, but they have never had color like yours! I'm voting that it might be the start of a :bfp:~! :thumbup:


----------



## Eltjuh

clynn11 said:


> Alright guys.. took this dollar store test with smu today... 11dpo. What do you think??? I'm so horrified of evaps and false positives :/
> 
> First pic is untweaked

Looks positive to me!! :) congrats!


----------



## Eltjuh

Girly922 said:


> Clynn - I think I can see a line but I'm not very good at line spotting. Lol. Can definitely see it on the inverted pic though :thumbup: I can see a line on the first thumbnail but find it more difficult to see once enlarged.
> 
> AFM this weekend I'm working all weekend which always sucks. It looks like its going to be a busy one. But to make up for it me and OH have both been off today and haven't really left the bedroom :blush:
> I'm starting to get tender bbs now so expecting AF to show up fairly soon. Tested with a FRER this morning and bfn with fmu. :( Had horrible nausea when I woke up this morning though :shrug: Plus, I'm hoping my new CBFM turns up tomorrow so I can start using that next cycle. I've pretty much lost all hope for this one. Lol.

I've seen some people selling their cbfm on ebay saying they bought it and as soon as they had it or were preparing to start using it they found out they were pregnant.... So maybe you'll get the same result ;) Then you can give it to me instead ;) haha, just kidding!!


----------



## Eltjuh

LillyTame said:


> GingerPanda - I was thinking maybe it looked like you..just a guess :winkwink:. Neither me or OH have to travel for work but he often has to work late or sometimes on the weekends, so I'm always happy when we get to just stay home and enjoy each other and not have to worry about work the next day :thumbup:
> 
> Eltjuh - Yep we live in beautiful Hawaii and I DO mean beautiful! I LOVE it here! *swoon* lol I move here 3 years ago and I can't imagine living anywhere else now. But since we are here we need to take advantage of the sights! So one of our resolutions was to get out of the house at least one day every weekend and enjoy this place! Even if it's just going across the street to the beach. :thumbup:

Would LOVE to go to Hawaii once in my life.... let alone living there!! that would be awesome!!


----------



## adopim

Lilly: It's good you get to get out and enjoy Hawaii... someday I hope to travel there for a vacation!

Ginger: I love the new avatar :thumbup:


clynn: I think I see a line too! Hope it gets darker!

Girly922: Sucks to be working, but sometimes busy isn't always a bad thing. Makes time not drag so much!

My weekend is uneventful. DD is spending the night at my grandparents tonight so we can go hang out with friends (originally we were gonna go out, but that changed to just hanging out at their house and playing some video games). DH is off tomorrow, so we'll probably spend the day visiting at the grandparents and just chilling at home doing nothing special.


----------



## Girly922

Eltjuh said:


> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> Clynn - I think I can see a line but I'm not very good at line spotting. Lol. Can definitely see it on the inverted pic though :thumbup: I can see a line on the first thumbnail but find it more difficult to see once enlarged.
> 
> AFM this weekend I'm working all weekend which always sucks. It looks like its going to be a busy one. But to make up for it me and OH have both been off today and haven't really left the bedroom :blush:
> I'm starting to get tender bbs now so expecting AF to show up fairly soon. Tested with a FRER this morning and bfn with fmu. :( Had horrible nausea when I woke up this morning though :shrug: Plus, I'm hoping my new CBFM turns up tomorrow so I can start using that next cycle. I've pretty much lost all hope for this one. Lol.
> 
> I've seen some people selling their cbfm on ebay saying they bought it and as soon as they had it or were preparing to start using it they found out they were pregnant.... So maybe you'll get the same result ;) Then you can give it to me instead ;) haha, just kidding!!Click to expand...

I got it off eBay, the lady selling it found out she was pg before getting chance to use it, she hadnt even turned it on!! I'm hoping her luck rubs off on me!! Lol. If it works, you can have it! We'll share the luck around. :haha:

And adopim that's very true, but busy weekends in my job are not good. If its a typical weekend, I won't be getting lunch and I'll be finishing at least an hour late :growlmad:


----------



## TTCaWee1

Clynn - I see a second line too! Faint but looks like it has some color. 

AFM, it is restaurant week here in Charleston so DH and I are going to take advantage since we are both off this weekend :happydance: We might go to see that new Gangster movie tonight


----------



## GingerPanda

Girly922 said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> Clynn - I think I can see a line but I'm not very good at line spotting. Lol. Can definitely see it on the inverted pic though :thumbup: I can see a line on the first thumbnail but find it more difficult to see once enlarged.
> 
> AFM this weekend I'm working all weekend which always sucks. It looks like its going to be a busy one. But to make up for it me and OH have both been off today and haven't really left the bedroom :blush:
> I'm starting to get tender bbs now so expecting AF to show up fairly soon. Tested with a FRER this morning and bfn with fmu. :( Had horrible nausea when I woke up this morning though :shrug: Plus, I'm hoping my new CBFM turns up tomorrow so I can start using that next cycle. I've pretty much lost all hope for this one. Lol.
> 
> I've seen some people selling their cbfm on ebay saying they bought it and as soon as they had it or were preparing to start using it they found out they were pregnant.... So maybe you'll get the same result ;) Then you can give it to me instead ;) haha, just kidding!!Click to expand...
> 
> I got it off eBay, the lady selling it found out she was pg before getting chance to use it, she hadnt even turned it on!! I'm hoping her luck rubs off on me!! Lol. If it works, you can have it! We'll share the luck around. :haha:
> 
> And adopim that's very true, but busy weekends in my job are not good. If its a typical weekend, I won't be getting lunch and I'll be finishing at least an hour late :growlmad:Click to expand...

Ugh, that sounds like when I worked retail. Why do they even give us scheduled hours if we always end up having to come in early, stay late, and come in on our days off because other people are too lazy to work? Sooo happy to be a SAH/SEW (Stay At Home/Self Employed Wife).


----------



## Girly922

I'm a nurse so it's not even like I can just leave come 5o'clock. I have to make sure everyone's seen, there's no one to just handover to. I would love to be a SAHM sometimes.


----------



## samthemum

I have just took a break from my nursing course :) I don't think nurses get paid nearly enough for the amount of work and hours they do. (student's get hardly anything too which is part of the reason I had to take time out). It's not easy to juggle everything in the medical profession is it?


----------



## adopim

Girly922 said:


> And adopim that's very true, but busy weekends in my job are not good. If its a typical weekend, I won't be getting lunch and I'll be finishing at least an hour late :growlmad:

Oh, that is not good at all. :( I hope it goes as smoothly as possible for you



TTCaWee1 said:


> AFM, it is restaurant week here in Charleston so DH and I are going to take advantage since we are both off this weekend :happydance: We might go to see that new Gangster movie tonight

That sounds like fun :thumbup: :)



GingerPanda said:


> Ugh, that sounds like when I worked retail. Why do they even give us scheduled hours if we always end up having to come in early, stay late, and come in on our days off because other people are too lazy to work? Sooo happy to be a SAH/SEW (Stay At Home/Self Employed Wife).

Before I married my DH, I had worked for a small cleaning company in my old town. It was very small and they were dependant on me and I had 75% of their residential accounts. I was pretty much their only reliable employee, so I got the short end of a lot of sticks. I have heard that they have almost completely fallen apart since I left at the end of September. 
I have the opportunity to be a SAHM now which I feel like I was always meant to be. Thought about looking into something I could do from home, but it's so hard to tell what is legitimate and what isn't :shrug:

samthemum: My sister just started college this last fall and she is going for nursing. I understand what you mean about "underpaid". I have a BS degree in Elementary Education with a specialty in Social Studies. Teachers don't get paid enough for the work that they do! Unfortunately, I was never able to actually teach. I am still licensed for another year, but it is incredibly difficult to get a teaching job here. So I think I'm going to stay home as long as I am able.


----------



## LillyTame

Girly922 - after Eltjuh it's my turn! lol


----------



## LillyTame

Thanks ladies, you just answered something that I had been wondering...SAHM...I've seen it around in titles and figured I'd know what it is if/when I needed to know lol...now I know!

I'm a nurse...licensed vocational or practical in some places. And that's all I'm going to say about that! lol Work just stresses me out sooo bad, i don't want to bring it into my BnB world. BUT I am taking course to get a degree in business...I want to own my own pet shop! Not to sell animals...just sell goods/supplies.


----------



## samthemum

I hear ya, going through my training has really opened my eyes...I am not sure I want to work in such a stressy environment where everyone is looking to criticise you or sue you lol. I would have loved to have gotten into midwifery but it was just too competitive. Now I would be happy to own my own small business, maybe equine. Dreams..all dreams. I wouldn't say no to an offer to study to be a midwife still though lol!


----------



## Girly922

Sam, have you just taken a year out? I've only been qualified 18 months and I didn't get a penny throughout my training. I did the degree and didn't qualify for any grants and I didnt want a student loan so I relied on my parents a lot. I am glad I finished it, I now work in the community but it's a very deprived area. It's a seaside town so we have a lot of elderly (retirement town) plus a lot of non-English speaking as its a cheap town to live in. Definitely prefer it to the wards though!!

Lillytame, your on! Lol. Gonna have to get a waiting list going if this thing really is lucky. :rofl:


----------



## Girly922

samthemum said:


> I hear ya, going through my training has really opened my eyes...I am not sure I want to work in such a stressy environment where everyone is looking to criticise you or sue you lol. I would have loved to have gotten into midwifery but it was just too competitive. Now I would be happy to own my own small business, maybe equine. Dreams..all dreams. I wouldn't say no to an offer to study to be a midwife still though lol!

After seeing my parents start up their own company I don't think I'd want to be self employed in this country. Lol. I would love to be a school nurse though!!


----------



## GingerPanda

I just sell my art every now and then, and I have also started doing photography. It's not official or anything yet. :haha:

Heads up, in case anyone wants to put it in their siggy, I've been making button/banners for threads I frequent all day.

So I made one for this thread!



https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/poasaddicts_zps3078b1c1.gif

Code:
[plain][URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/1657555-poas-addiction-support-group.html"][IMG]https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/poasaddicts_zps3078b1c1.gif[/IMG][/URL][/plain]


----------



## samthemum

I start again in September, I am only moving back 6mths training wise as I was a Feb 12 student and I will be joining September 12 cohort for year 2. I got the bursary but it was only £800 pm and I couldn't afford to pay my rent, council tax etc as well as living expenses and no help from any benefits or anything so I had no choice but to take time off to try and get things sorted (saving is going to be impossible!). Sadly I came from a deprived family so I can't ask them for help, I am the first of them to even get to university. Just gets to me that adults that want to further their education and better themselves aren't supported properly, whereas teens are, they get grants left right and centre lol.


----------



## GingerPanda

samthemum said:


> I start again in September, I am only moving back 6mths training wise as I was a Feb 12 student and I will be joining September 12 cohort for year 2. I got the bursary but it was only £800 pm and I couldn't afford to pay my rent, council tax etc as well as living expenses and no help from any benefits or anything so I had no choice but to take time off to try and get things sorted (saving is going to be impossible!). Sadly I came from a deprived family so I can't ask them for help, I am the first of them to even get to university. Just gets to me that adults that want to further their education and better themselves aren't supported properly, whereas teens are, they get grants left right and centre lol.

We have the same problem here. A ton of the scholarships are only for highschool seniors. It's really annoying, especially when a public 4-year university costs more than $3000/per *semester*. I think that's about £2000.


----------



## Girly922

I'm loving the button GingerPanda :thumbup:

It's crazy the lack of support for mature students. But being the first in your family to go to uni is something to be proud of! 

It's gone that way here too GingerPanda, the uni I went to are now going to charge £9,000 a year!! When me and OH we're there the fees were £2,000 per year and that seemed a lot. Lol. Luckily studying nursing means the nhs pay your fees which helps.


----------



## GingerPanda

DH went to a private 4-year uni, and I think his fees were $40,000/£25,000 per year! :wacko:


----------



## Girly922

OMG!! All I have to say to that! :rofl:


----------



## LillyTame

Very nice Ginger!:thumbup: I will have to take some time this weekend to see if I can fit them into my siggy nicely.


----------



## adopim

Yikes! That is crazy! I can't even begin to fathom that!

PS. I love the blinkie!


----------



## GingerPanda

I know. I told him if he'd just gone to a public university, we could have had two kids and sent all three of them to college for that. :rofl:


----------



## Girly922

Thats the other thing I find crazy, the amount it costs you guys to have a baby!! I know the NHS is stretched and has a lot of f*ck ups but I'm grateful to have it at times like this.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Girly922 said:


> I'm a nurse so it's not even like I can just leave come 5o'clock. I have to make sure everyone's seen, there's no one to just handover to. I would love to be a SAHM sometimes.

I'm a nurse too! ER :headspin:


----------



## GingerPanda

Oh, I know. DH is like "It's a good thing you don't want pain meds, because that sh*t's expensive!" More than $1000 for an epidural.

It isn't why I wanted to have a drug-free birth, but it's definitely an incentive! :haha:


----------



## TTCaWee1

I racked up student loans to pay for nursing school. My last year, I finally got a pell grant lol. Go figure. I worked full time (3 12 hour shifts/week) as an ER tech throughout school. It was hard, but I made it through. Time management is the hardest part....

Sam it is awesome that you aren't giving up and to be the first to go to a University! Good luck with it!


----------



## Girly922

There seems to be a lot of us on here TTCaWee1. I've never done emergency, worked in theatres for a while though. 

OMG GingerPanda!! That's ridiculous. I don't want an epidural either but that's for other reasons. I'd love a water birth. And one of our local hospitals has just opened a midwife-led birthing suite with 4 birthing pools so I'm hoping I'll be able to go there one day. :) 

Anyway, seeing as I have work in the morning and it's late I'm off to bed. Night ladies. :sleep:


----------



## LillyTame

Nite nite Girly922 :sleep: It's only 130pm here...2.5 more hrs of work for me :nope:...I'm pooped today! Been a long week.


----------



## LoveSanrio

adopim said:


> Thank you everyone! I was only 9DPO yesterday, but I just could not wait any longer (such as the POAS addict that I am :haha:). I tested again at 5pm and got the same caliber line. I'm going to test again over the next few days, hoping to see that line get darker. I was able to not tell DH last night, but won't be able to keep it to myself tonight so I'm hoping today's test will be just a little bit darker.
> 
> LoveSanrio: I will probably wait to tell my DD until I've got the pregnancy established. I plan on telling our families around the 10 week mark (my sister is going to be angry, but it's better this way). Since DD is 4yo and she has a big mouth rofl:) I'll tell her a little bit later, but she will probably be the first one that we tell. Besides my DH tonight... lol
> That trip sounds really fun! And it very well could be some stress relief to help the babymaking :thumbup: I hope you have a great time!

Totally getcha! When I knew I was preg with my youngest daughter we knew we couldn't tell the older girls because we had Easter dinner coming up with the family and they would definitely tell everyone haha! So, we went to dinner, had a great, normal time, and when we got in the Jeep to leave and go home, we told the girls before we even pulled out of the driveway! :haha: I couldn't wait to tell them any longer!! they were so excited!

And thanks, I think we will have a great time :) I am looking forward to the views from the smoky mountains! I will get some great pictures to show you ladies! :)



GingerPanda said:


> That sounds so fun! I grew up in TN (Nashville), and we used to go to Gatlinburg twice a year. I love all the Ripley stuff and the random shops! We would also drive a bit out of the way to see Cades Cove (don't know how fun that would be this time of year). I haven't been in years.

Oh, cool! I haven't been there before, except to drive through on my way to somewhere else. I am more of a beach person, so we usually go to Kure Beach several times a year, which is about 20 minutes north of Myrtle. I am looking forward to checking it all out! I know the kids will have a great time too! :)



LillyTame said:


> Morning Ladies :coffee:
> 
> How is everyone doing? Any non-TTC plans for the weekend? We try to go snorkeling at least once over the weekend...it's great and I'm not even that good of a swimmer! A couple weekends ago we swam right next to dolphins! That was amazing!
> 
> As for TTC - I THINK my chart is looking triphasic...eh, chart expert opinions welcomed :thumbup: Yesterday felt like the onset of PMS and had some light AF like cramping *pout*
> 
> GingerPanda...I just haven't gotten used to your new avatar...keep looking for Tartar lol

Oh wow! That must be so amazing! I have always wanted to go to HI. I definitely plan on doing it one day. I moved to NC 3 years ago too, and am soooooo thankful to live in a coastal state that it isn't even funny. I have always been in love with the ocean, and find it to be so incredibly beautiful, and soothing. I would NEVER be able to live in a non-coastal state now!



clynn11 said:


> Alright guys.. took this dollar store test with smu today... 11dpo. What do you think??? I'm so horrified of evaps and false positives :/
> 
> First pic is untweaked

I see a faint line for sure! When do you plan on testing again, possibly with a FRER? Maybe we will see a darker line! :happydance:


----------



## LoveSanrio

Sooooooo....still no witch for me. I'm thinking possibly tomorrow. I wish she would hurry up and fly her ugly self to my house so we can get it over with haha! I'm ready to start using my OPK's for the first time this next cycle, and see what that turns up.

I also had a talk with DH, and told him that we are really gonna have to step up the smexy time when I O, so that we can catch that eggy. We have a great sex life, but now that we are actually trying, it isn't going to be as spontaneous around the O time of the month. He agrees. I'm hoping that this coming month will be our month, guess we will see.

As far as non TTC plans for this weekend, I think I am just gonna stay home and spend time with the kiddos. I bought them candy and popcorn today so that we can have a movie night together tomorrow night. I'm not sure what we are going to watch just yet though. The other night, we watched Frankenweenie. It was so cute! Guess I will look around and see what I can find that just came out. Other than that, not much :) Just enjoying my family. DH is off work tomorrow too, so that is going to be great!


----------



## adopim

I told DH while we were still dating (lol, what a conversation...) that I would be getting an epidural. I got a spinal tap with DD and it made me kind of sick, but it really helped curb the pain. I had a little button to press and I only pressed it 3 times total for the whole time it was in, I still felt the birth in all it's "glory" but a little bit of the edge was taken off. I was a little worried at first that I wouldn't get to feel any of it (based on experiences that I had heard from numerous other people who felt pretty much nothing), but luckily there was enough there to help but not enough to make me fully numb. It more so made the labor part feel easier rather than the birth.


LoveSanrio: Have you ever tried Sperm Meets Egg Plan? 
Also: I plan to use my DD to tell me parents and sisters. Gonna find or make a t-shirt that says Big Sister on it then go to visit and see if they figure it out. :haha:


----------



## Girly922

I'm pretty sure AF is on her way. I've had backache for a few days now and AF cramps really kicked in today. I'm trying to think positively. The sooner she arrives the sooner we move on to another cycle and hope for our bfp. :thumbup:


----------



## GingerPanda

LoveSanrio said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> That sounds so fun! I grew up in TN (Nashville), and we used to go to Gatlinburg twice a year. I love all the Ripley stuff and the random shops! We would also drive a bit out of the way to see Cades Cove (don't know how fun that would be this time of year). I haven't been in years.
> 
> Oh, cool! I haven't been there before, except to drive through on my way to somewhere else. I am more of a beach person, so we usually go to Kure Beach several times a year, which is about 20 minutes north of Myrtle. I am looking forward to checking it all out! I know the kids will have a great time too! :)Click to expand...


Myrtle beach is beautiful! I like historic places, too, so Charleston in SC is always great to visit. Pretty sure one of my favorite places I've ever been though, is the French Quarter in New Orleans, LA. I have not been back since I've been legally allowed to drink. :haha:


Sorry for everyone who is expecting AF soon! Hopefully the witch stays away!


----------



## TTCaWee1

GingerPanda said:


> LoveSanrio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> That sounds so fun! I grew up in TN (Nashville), and we used to go to Gatlinburg twice a year. I love all the Ripley stuff and the random shops! We would also drive a bit out of the way to see Cades Cove (don't know how fun that would be this time of year). I haven't been in years.
> 
> Oh, cool! I haven't been there before, except to drive through on my way to somewhere else. I am more of a beach person, so we usually go to Kure Beach several times a year, which is about 20 minutes north of Myrtle. I am looking forward to checking it all out! I know the kids will have a great time too! :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Myrtle beach is beautiful! I like historic places, too, so Charleston in SC is always great to visit. Pretty sure one of my favorite places I've ever been though, is the French Quarter in New Orleans, LA. I have not been back since I've been legally allowed to drink. :haha:
> 
> 
> Sorry for everyone who is expecting AF soon! Hopefully the witch stays away!Click to expand...

Charleston SC is beautiful!! That's where I live!


----------



## GingerPanda

I love it. We did a couple of the night walking "ghost tours". I take at least one in every historic place I go. I'm obsessed with the paranormal and old places. :haha:

Saving my pennies to get to Europe.


----------



## adopim

I remember doing a ghost tour type thing in Gettysburg back in '03. That was a neat experience! 
I would love to go to Europe sometime in my lifetime too.


----------



## LoveSanrio

adopim- I saw you talking about the sperm meets egg plan somewhere before. Is that what worked for you this cycle? How exactly does it work?


GingerPanda- I am right there with you! I love all things paranormal as well. My dream is to go to Waverly Hills in KY for an overnight tour! I will watch any documentary, show, or read anything about that place.


----------



## GingerPanda

I live less than 2 hours away from Waverly Hills! But I've never actually gotten to go. But I did spend a nights at West Virginia State Pen in Moundsville, WV, and the Ohio State Reformatory in Mansfield, OH.

We used to have a team, but really bad things started happening to some of the people in charge so we disbanded.


----------



## LoveSanrio

GingerPanda said:


> I live less than 2 hours away from Waverly Hills! But I've never actually gotten to go. But I did spend a nights at West Virginia State Pen in Moundsville, WV, and the Ohio State Reformatory in Mansfield, OH.
> 
> We used to have a team, but really bad things started happening to some of the people in charge so we disbanded.

EEEEE! That is scary! It would be really cool to get into something like that though. That would DEFINITELY be the kind of past time I would enjoy.

Speaking of past times, Im now curious as to what all of you do for hobbies/past times? Do you all work ect? I stay home with my kids right now, but it is definitely not easy. Taking on 4 kids alone, and making a home run smoothly is not an easy task. I went grocery shopping at Walmart last night with my 4 girls, against just me. Luckily they were well behaved. I also make sure everyone in this house is taken care of, has everything they need, clothes washed ect...it is a lot, but I am thankful to be able to be home with my kids.

As far as hobbies go, I like to collect dvd's, and I collect Sanrio stuff as well. Hello Kitty, Badtz Maru, all of the characters. I also love, and watch a lot of Japanese Animation, and have been into that since I was about 13.


----------



## GingerPanda

I am a stay-at-home wife. I am sort-of self-employed. I draw (a lot of anime-influenced stuff, LoveSanrio! :haha: ) and sometimes sell my art. I also make and sell jewelry, and I have started doing photography sessions as well. Haven't earned any money with that yet, but I just did my first portfolio shoot. So we'll see!

As for hobbies: I love to draw and take pictures. I love to watch cartoons still, stuff like superheroes, some Japanese animation, plus pretty much anything on Animal Planet and the Discovery Channel. I loooove Mythbusters. I play video games a lot, and I also have a weekly Dungeons & Dragons game that I play (because I'm a nerd). Um... I think we've already discovered my passion for ghosts. :haha: What else...? I *love* to read. Too many favorite books to count. I also love to play music. I play piano, Irish fiddle, Irish tinwhistle, and marimba (or any other mallet instrument) with any amount of skill. I can pick a song out on the mandolin, just because it's set up similar to a violin.


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm a stay at home mum.... my husband was in the british army for 10 years, has just got out in october. So we're going through some changes! At the moment he's still unemployed (so am I) not by choice... I wouldn't mind working but hubby would hate sitting at home all the time and we just don't see the point in working just to spend all the money you earn on childcare when you could spend time with your child and see your child grow up instead. So that's the reason why one of us would at least stay at home cause childcare is just so expensive!
So for now we're unfortunately having to rely on benefits, but we're trying to get a new house (we're still in the army house atm) and trying to get a new job.... 

As for hobbies and pass times, I (or we as hubby isn't working atm) take our son swimming once a week, or try to, cause he loves it! And I love cross-stitching (https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ellas-Cross-stitches/141740992587595) and making and decorating cakes, though that last one is a recent hobby and I'm not too skilled at it yet! Other than that I love doing jigsaws and playing boardgames with family and friends when we get a chance!


----------



## Eltjuh

GingerPanda said:


> I am a stay-at-home wife. I am sort-of self-employed. I draw (a lot of anime-influenced stuff, LoveSanrio! :haha: ) and sometimes sell my art. I also make and sell jewelry, and I have started doing photography sessions as well. Haven't earned any money with that yet, but I just did my first portfolio shoot. So we'll see!
> 
> As for hobbies: I love to draw and take pictures. I love to watch cartoons still, stuff like superheroes, some Japanese animation, plus pretty much anything on Animal Planet and the Discovery Channel. I loooove Mythbusters. I play video games a lot, and I also have a weekly Dungeons & Dragons game that I play (because I'm a nerd). Um... I think we've already discovered my passion for ghosts. :haha: What else...? I *love* to read. Too many favorite books to count. I also love to play music. I play piano, Irish fiddle, Irish tinwhistle, and marimba (or any other mallet instrument) with any amount of skill. I can pick a song out on the mandolin, just because it's set up similar to a violin.

My hubby plays dungeons and dragons too!! (or used to.... he gets his moods every now and then where he'll play certain games and then gets bored of it for a while and switches to others and then he'll switch back again)


----------



## samthemum

Ahh hobbies, it's so interesting seeing what others do!

Me, I am a musician also. I play just about anything (I have a gift, I can hear a song, and play it back without sheet music though I can also read sheet music and tablature). I predominantly play flute and piano, however, I can play brass instruments, the clarinet, oboe, guitar and violin. I also enjoy martial arts, I have done karate as a child until early adulthood, but now enjoy Tae Kwon Do. I am addicted to The Sims game, I collect all of the expansion packs etc...bit geeky really!

Now back to TTC and TMI to follow...

I actually think I am out ladies. I checked my cervix this evening and I found blood up there with CM. I am sure AF will flow shortly. I did notice it doesn't smell AF'y though, it still smells like fertile fluid.. I don't want the witch to come and snatch my hopes away, if TCOYF is right about my Ovulation day, I am only 10dpo...but if FF is right I am 13dpo. Both of these are short for me, I have a 15 day minimum LP usually. :( I feel so sick tonight too.


----------



## adopim

LoveSanrio said:


> adopim- I saw you talking about the sperm meets egg plan somewhere before. Is that what worked for you this cycle? How exactly does it work?

Well I did a bunch of things different, but there are two things worth mentioning:
First is SMEP. There are lots of places online to find this plan, but the short version is this: Start taking OPKs on CD8. Also on CD8 start BDing every other day (CD8, 10, 12, and so on). However, as soon as you get a positive OPK you BD that same night and the following 2 nights after that. Take one night off and then BD the following night. Take an HPT 15 days after the positive OPK. If you never get a positive OPK just keep BDing every other day until AF or BFP. 
The other thing of note that I used this cycle that might be worth noting is that I used Soft Cups as well this cycle.

As for hobbies, I love scrapbooking (when I get the time). Video games (big time gamer girl) are one of my favorite things to do and I do a lot of it. I love reading when I get the chance to do that too. Fall/winter Sundays and Mondays equal football. Spring/summer we watch a lot of baseball.


----------



## LillyTame

Hey ladies...I've been quiet but stalking.

I NEED some hobbies! One thing I used to do and I am starting back this sunday is roller derby....super fun and we get to be sexy AND badass.

I'm doing SMEP too :happydance: and softcups and temping/charting with OPKs...this is our first cycle so we will see how it goes! (BUT I didn't DTD all the suggested days, I just don't have the stamina :dohh:)


----------



## GingerPanda

I am going to look into the soft cups!


----------



## LillyTame

They are quite interesting lol. I personally find that you lose/displace some :spermy: when you first put it in, but the rest it will catch. So I do the 10mins with elevated hips then get up and shower and then do 10 more mins because the cup will have so much in it...I'm basically trying to empty the remaining back near my cervix. Hope that makes sense. Double hope it worked! lol


----------



## Blackrain90

cupcaker said:


> As someone who was bording on being a POAS addict I'm sure, the main deterrent for me was "I can keep using tests and be disappointed or I can NOT test and still have a 'chance' ". Not knowing felt more like a 'chance'...it could be a yes, it could be a no. Doing the test and SEEING negative meant 'chance over' really. And yes, nothing particularly helps with the disapointment of AF arriving, but thinking this way did cull me a bit. Good luck all x

I know this was posted a while ago, but your idea for testing/not testing reminds me of the 'Schroedinger's Cat' theory (heard about on The Big Bang Theory haha) I really like to think of it that way too, would rather think there is a chance!


----------



## adopim

GingerPanda said:


> I am going to look into the soft cups!




LillyTame said:


> They are quite interesting lol. I personally find that you lose/displace some :spermy: when you first put it in, but the rest it will catch. So I do the 10mins with elevated hips then get up and shower and then do 10 more mins because the cup will have so much in it...I'm basically trying to empty the remaining back near my cervix. Hope that makes sense. Double hope it worked! lol

Yup, what Lilly said. What I actually did was lie with my hips elevated for about ten minutes or so before I put the Soft Cup in, then I would insert the cup and go to the bathroom or whatever post BD thing I needed to do. Then I would lie back down for a little bit longer same as Lilly. Occasionally, if I were still going to be awake for a while I would jostle the bag part a little bit to make sure the fluid was still close to my cervix :haha:
Ginger: I do highly recommend them, especially for women who can't lie down for an hour with their hips up (ten minutes was usually my max). However, the one piece of advice I do give is to do a "dry practice run" before you use them after BD. They are very easy to insert, but still feel a little awkward to put in at first. :thumbup:

Blackrain: That's an interesting point about Schrödinger's cat. I see how you were reminded of it


----------



## Girly922

I might have to look into soft cups. I really struggle staying down with my hips up for so long, normally only manage about 20-30 minutes.


----------



## Eltjuh

samthemum said:


> Ahh hobbies, it's so interesting seeing what others do!
> 
> Me, I am a musician also. I play just about anything (I have a gift, I can hear a song, and play it back without sheet music though I can also read sheet music and tablature). I predominantly play flute and piano, however, I can play brass instruments, the clarinet, oboe, guitar and violin. I also enjoy martial arts, I have done karate as a child until early adulthood, but now enjoy Tae Kwon Do. I am addicted to The Sims game, I collect all of the expansion packs etc...bit geeky really!
> 
> Now back to TTC and TMI to follow...
> 
> I actually think I am out ladies. I checked my cervix this evening and I found blood up there with CM. I am sure AF will flow shortly. I did notice it doesn't smell AF'y though, it still smells like fertile fluid.. I don't want the witch to come and snatch my hopes away, if TCOYF is right about my Ovulation day, I am only 10dpo...but if FF is right I am 13dpo. Both of these are short for me, I have a 15 day minimum LP usually. :( I feel so sick tonight too.

I used to play the flute aswell, when I was younger... still got it and can still do it, but I don't :dohh: Was actually looking into getting someone to polish it for me so I can sell it... 
And I am also (off and on) addicted to the sims game... used to collect all the expansion packs but with sims 3 I'm quite happy to just have that.... Hubby bought me an expansion pack once and I didn't really enjoy it that much... :S I'm just bummed that my cd-drive on my laptop has given up so I can't play it at the moment!! Need to get a new cd-drive I guess... :dohh:


----------



## LillyTame

My only issue with the softcups was getting it back out lmao there was a time or two where I was afraid I couldn't get a good grab with my finger but I guess in that case I would make OH help lol

Eltjuh - I'm the same way with the Sims! My fav part was making a Sim that looked like me then getting her pregnant lmao..then I would make new towns and house and make families to go in them but rarely played with the families for long.


----------



## Eltjuh

With the sims, I usually make someone and then make a seperate person and get them to fall in love with each other and have loads of kids... until they die and then keep playing with the kids. And occasionally I like to be weird and steal other people's husbands or wives on it ;) (Not in real life!! hahaha :haha:) Or try if 2 boys or 2 girls will go together.... I know it's a bit weird but I like experimenting with the sims  haha...Don't you think it's funny how you can get hired as a burglar?? :winkwink:

Ah makes me wanna play it now!!


----------



## LillyTame

I was JUST thinking NOW I wanna play! lol:haha:


----------



## LoveSanrio

GingerPanda- I figured you may be into anime, because your avatar definitely looks anime-ish! :)


I play the Sims also! I love to make me, and my husband and have a bunch of kids lol! I also like to design houses, and I use the cheat to get a bunch of money LOL


----------



## LillyTame

I used the money cheats too!:haha: But it's been so long since I played, don't know if I remember any...crap! Will have to look that up again lol


----------



## Eltjuh

LoveSanrio said:


> GingerPanda- I figured you may be into anime, because your avatar definitely looks anime-ish! :)
> 
> 
> I play the Sims also! I love to make me, and my husband and have a bunch of kids lol! I also like to design houses, and I use the cheat to get a bunch of money LOL

Yup been there done that... the cheats  I really wanna play now!! haha


----------



## LoveSanrio

LMAO! I have The Sims 3, and the expansions. I also bought The Sims 3 Supernatural, and it is my fav to play right now for sure!!


Looks like we are all up late tonight huh. DH is asleep on the couch next to me right now. He never goes to bed if I'm still out here because he says he likes to still be near me. He has always done this....I don't think I can remember a time where he went to bed without me actually...which is crazy now that I think about it LOL


----------



## LillyTame

Awww I think thats adorable! So sweet.

OH is up and sitting next to me...and looking at me funny because I never stay up this late! But I had a pretty long nap earlier and I think that's why....but I'm starting to fill it. :sleep:


----------



## Eltjuh

well, it's 9.48 am here so it's not late here ;) haha 
My son was singing and chatting this morning at 7  So got up, did him some breakfast, made a traintrack with him - which is now totally trashed, cause he likes playing with it but also likes sitting on it and doesn't look where he's going when he walks around it. 

I'm thinking I'm gonna have to convince hubby to either let me install sims on his computer (well it's ours, but I usually use my laptop and he uses the computer) or get me an external disc drive so I can play it.

He's still asleep at the moment though, he's not been sleeping very well so took some sleeping pills last night and it was my turn to get up with Lucas anyway. I'm just sitting here doing some cross-stitching whilst watching tv and watching my boy playing, with his broken traintrack. Guess I'd better fix it for him - AGAIN!! :dohh:


----------



## LillyTame

Well, it's midnight here...I think I'm going to tuck in for the night. Good night ladies...see ya tomorrow:winkwink: Or later today haha


----------



## GingerPanda

Awww, man. I missed all the Sims 3 conversation! I love that game! I have a ton of downloaded content (like better skintones and hair and clothes, etc). I also use the money cheat (motherlode!) :haha:

For expansions, I have Ambitions, World Adventures, Late Night, and Generations. I am tempted to get Supernatural.


----------



## Eltjuh

Too busy sleeping eh GingerPanda?? :winkwink:

I asked hubby if I could put it on his computer and he said I could :) I just don't know where the disc is at the moment, cause half our house is packed up in boxes. I'm sure I saw it a while ago but we changed the living room around after that and that was the expansion disc aswell.... Will probably look for it sometime tomorrow and install it! 

It's 15.34 here so I'm gonna have to start getting dinner ready soon :growlmad: Cause we have dinner at 17.30 cause of Lucas, so he can go to bed at 18.30....


----------



## LoveSanrio

GingerPanda said:


> Awww, man. I missed all the Sims 3 conversation! I love that game! I have a ton of downloaded content (like better skintones and hair and clothes, etc). I also use the money cheat (motherlode!) :haha:
> 
> For expansions, I have Ambitions, World Adventures, Late Night, and Generations. I am tempted to get Supernatural.

Oh you totally should! It is fun LOL! I am a Faerie, and my husband is a Wizard haha! So when we have kids they could be either, and the babies are so cute as faerie, with their little wings :)

I want the new expansion that is coming out : 70's 80's and 90's stuff. It looks awesome haha!

I am actually sitting here listening to the girls play music in their room...Justin Bieber actually. They sing to it, and dance ect. And of course Spongebob is on in the living room for the little one.


----------



## Eltjuh

I have the world adventures one, cause hubby bought it for me... I like the expansions for stuff better tbh. But maybe that supernatural one is good?? 
I used to like the superstar one on the first sims.


----------



## LillyTame

Hmmm the supernatural one is starting to sound good to me! I want to be a fairy! :kiss: lol


----------



## LillyTame

Sooo back to my POAS addiction - at 8dpo (today) I took both a OPK and IC this morning....I don't think those sticks could have been any whiter! :dohh: Le sigh


----------



## Girly922

You guys have made me desperate to play the sims now but I don't know which box it's packed up in, we're still living out of boxes since the move. :( And I totally want supernatural now!! I use the money cheats a LOT. I don't tend to play it too much, I take so long making the people and designing the houses that it's time to go to bed. Lol. And GingerPanda, I have loads of dc too. :thumbup:

As for POAS addiction. I held off testing yesterday as I was having AF cramps and backache, thought for sure AF would start. Still nothing. Cramps and backache have gone. And :bfn: Like, pure stark white. I'm getting so fed up of my body playing tricks on me. :(


----------



## TTCaWee1

LillyTame said:


> Sooo back to my POAS addiction - at 8dpo (today) I took both a OPK and IC this morning....I don't think those sticks could have been any whiter! :dohh: Le sigh

You can't be worse than me....I'm only 9 dpo and I've been peeing on a few a day since they came in the mail Thursday.

Yesterday DH and I went shopping, last month I had gone to the dollar store and bought 10 hpts. Well I emptied all the boxes and I guess I forgot the bag full of empty boxes in the back seat....well DH was like, UM why are there so many pregnancy tests back here?? You took all 10?? :blush: If he only knew.......


----------



## TTCaWee1

Girly922 said:


> You guys have made me desperate to play the sims now but I don't know which box it's packed up in, we're still living out of boxes since the move. :( And I totally want supernatural now!! I use the money cheats a LOT. I don't tend to play it too much, I take so long making the people and designing the houses that it's time to go to bed. Lol. And GingerPanda, I have loads of dc too. :thumbup:
> 
> As for POAS addiction. I held off testing yesterday as I was having AF cramps and backache, thought for sure AF would start. Still nothing. Cramps and backache have gone. And :bfn: Like, pure stark white. I'm getting so fed up of my body playing tricks on me. :(

How many dpo are you again?


----------



## Girly922

I think I'm 13dpo, didn't use OPKs, just from my normal OV symptoms. I got my last bfp at 11dpo. From how I felt yesterday, I'd given up on this cycle and was ready to move onto the next but the :witch: still isn't here. She's tormenting me!!


----------



## adopim

TTCaWee1 said:


> Yesterday DH and I went shopping, last month I had gone to the dollar store and bought 10 hpts. Well I emptied all the boxes and I guess I forgot the bag full of empty boxes in the back seat....well DH was like, UM why are there so many pregnancy tests back here?? You took all 10?? :blush: If he only knew.......

I agree. If my DH knew the half of it.... I think I would be in deep trouble!! :haha:


----------



## clynn11

adopim said:


> TTCaWee1 said:
> 
> 
> Yesterday DH and I went shopping, last month I had gone to the dollar store and bought 10 hpts. Well I emptied all the boxes and I guess I forgot the bag full of empty boxes in the back seat....well DH was like, UM why are there so many pregnancy tests back here?? You took all 10?? :blush: If he only knew.......
> 
> I agree. If my DH knew the half of it.... I think I would be in deep trouble!! :haha:Click to expand...

Hahaha. If my DF only knew. All he has to do is look under the sink!!! About 80 unused OPKs.. 4 different brands of HPTs.. (all used at least once lol) and about 20 used OPKs and 20+ used HPTs. I'm a little out of control.... :blush:


----------



## adopim

clynn11 said:


> Hahaha. If my DF only knew. All he has to do is look under the sink!!! About 80 unused OPKs.. 4 different brands of HPTs.. (all used at least once lol) and about 20 used OPKs and 20+ used HPTs. I'm a little out of control.... :blush:

I've got 5 used HPTs in the closet right now. I have 4 more unused FRERs, 3 unused Walmart 88 cent ones, and another unused equate brand. He doesn't know about the unused ones.... Yet.... 
Don't worry, we're all addicts here, we understand :hugs:


----------



## TTCaWee1

clynn11 said:


> adopim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCaWee1 said:
> 
> 
> Yesterday DH and I went shopping, last month I had gone to the dollar store and bought 10 hpts. Well I emptied all the boxes and I guess I forgot the bag full of empty boxes in the back seat....well DH was like, UM why are there so many pregnancy tests back here?? You took all 10?? :blush: If he only knew.......
> 
> I agree. If my DH knew the half of it.... I think I would be in deep trouble!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha. If my DF only knew. All he has to do is look under the sink!!! About 80 unused OPKs.. 4 different brands of HPTs.. (all used at least once lol) and about 20 used OPKs and 20+ used HPTs. I'm a little out of control.... :blush:Click to expand...

:rofl: I cleaned the bathroom today so the trash is empty....there's nothing to hide my used sticks under...

I am fighting the urge to go buy a FRER or a clearblue!!!! I don't believe the IC's!!! Make it stop!!! :rofl:


----------



## TTCaWee1

adopim said:


> clynn11 said:
> 
> 
> Hahaha. If my DF only knew. All he has to do is look under the sink!!! About 80 unused OPKs.. 4 different brands of HPTs.. (all used at least once lol) and about 20 used OPKs and 20+ used HPTs. I'm a little out of control.... :blush:
> 
> I've got 5 used HPTs in the closet right now. I have 4 more unused FRERs, 3 unused Walmart 88 cent ones, and another unused equate brand. He doesn't know about the unused ones.... Yet....
> Don't worry, we're all addicts here, we understand :hugs:Click to expand...

Those FRERs wouldn't have a chance in my house...Don't know how you haven't peed on all of them by now lol. I'm just glad I ordered 100 ICs....


----------



## TTCaWee1

I have a flexible spending account...found out it covers HPTs, OPKs. Its over now


----------



## Girly922

I don't even know how many ICs I have, but I've still got 8 FRERs and CB digis. The digis won't be used until I get a bfp on a FRER as I don't think I could bare it to say not pregnant. 
I have limited myself to only peeing on 1 a day at most at the moment though :haha:


----------



## adopim

TTCaWee1 said:


> Those FRERs wouldn't have a chance in my house...Don't know how you haven't peed on all of them by now lol. I'm just glad I ordered 100 ICs....

Yeah, they aren't going to last long. But since we're being honest.... I bought a new 3-pack of FRERs today :blush:



TTCaWee1 said:


> :rofl: I cleaned the bathroom today so the trash is empty....there's nothing to hide my used sticks under...
> 
> I am fighting the urge to go buy a FRER or a clearblue!!!! I don't believe the IC's!!! Make it stop!!! :rofl:

I usually hide mine in the kitchen garbage if the bathroom one is empty. Or I just stash it somewhere until I can get it into a garbage. :haha:



TTCaWee1 said:


> I have a flexible spending account...found out it covers HPTs, OPKs. Its over now

:rofl:



Girly922 said:


> I don't even know how many ICs I have, but I've still got 8 FRERs and CB digis. The digis won't be used until I get a bfp on a FRER as I don't think I could bare it to say not pregnant.
> I have limited myself to only peeing on 1 a day at most at the moment though :haha:

That's great you've got down to one a day! :thumbup:


----------



## GingerPanda

TTCaWee1 said:


> I have a flexible spending account...found out it covers HPTs, OPKs. Its over now

Uh oh. If my HSA does, there is going to be trouble in my house.


----------



## Girly922

adopim said:


> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> I don't even know how many ICs I have, but I've still got 8 FRERs and CB digis. The digis won't be used until I get a bfp on a FRER as I don't think I could bare it to say not pregnant.
> I have limited myself to only peeing on 1 a day at most at the moment though :haha:
> 
> That's great you've got down to one a day! :thumbup:Click to expand...

That's only because I'm pretty sure I'm out this month and I'm fed up of seeing :bfn:s Lol


----------



## TTCaWee1

adopim said:


> TTCaWee1 said:
> 
> 
> Those FRERs wouldn't have a chance in my house...Don't know how you haven't peed on all of them by now lol. I'm just glad I ordered 100 ICs....
> 
> Yeah, they aren't going to last long. But since we're being honest.... I bought a new 3-pack of FRERs today :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> TTCaWee1 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: I cleaned the bathroom today so the trash is empty....there's nothing to hide my used sticks under...
> 
> I am fighting the urge to go buy a FRER or a clearblue!!!! I don't believe the IC's!!! Make it stop!!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I usually hide mine in the kitchen garbage if the bathroom one is empty. Or I just stash it somewhere until I can get it into a garbage. :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> TTCaWee1 said:
> 
> 
> I have a flexible spending account...found out it covers HPTs, OPKs. Its over nowClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> I don't even know how many ICs I have, but I've still got 8 FRERs and CB digis. The digis won't be used until I get a bfp on a FRER as I don't think I could bare it to say not pregnant.
> I have limited myself to only peeing on 1 a day at most at the moment though :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> That's great you've got down to one a day! :thumbup:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## TTCaWee1

GingerPanda said:


> TTCaWee1 said:
> 
> 
> I have a flexible spending account...found out it covers HPTs, OPKs. Its over now
> 
> Uh oh. If my HSA does, there is going to be trouble in my house.Click to expand...

I'm sure it does. If its listed as eligible it should!


----------



## LoveSanrio

I'm right there with all of you. No AF yet, but she should be here soon. My face has started breaking out. Took an IC last night, BFN. I knew it would be though...but of course I took it anyway LOL! 

This month was my first month charting anything on FF, so it was pretty out of whack. I was just going by what it said, but looking back I had EWCM on the first of this month, so I think that is when I O'd, as opposed to Christmas night. So that would have been CD 19? Does that sound late to anyone else, or is that normal? I still haven't gotten AF, so I guess my LP isn't too short right?
Ugh....it is so frustrating sometimes.

I am ordering a BBT thermometer this coming week so I can pinpoint exactly when I O, to get some piece of mind.

My husband and I talked about all this stuff the other night, and I told him I am not going to tell him about all of the madness that is behind the fun of baby making lol! I feel like if I tell him he will feel too much pressure or something, and to be honest, I would much rather obsess about it privately! hahaha!


----------



## Eltjuh

LoveSanrio said:


> I'm right there with all of you. No AF yet, but she should be here soon. My face has started breaking out. Took an IC last night, BFN. I knew it would be though...but of course I took it anyway LOL!
> 
> This month was my first month charting anything on FF, so it was pretty out of whack. I was just going by what it said, but looking back I had EWCM on the first of this month, so I think that is when I O'd, as opposed to Christmas night. So that would have been CD 19? Does that sound late to anyone else, or is that normal? I still haven't gotten AF, so I guess my LP isn't too short right?
> Ugh....it is so frustrating sometimes.
> 
> I am ordering a BBT thermometer this coming week so I can pinpoint exactly when I O, to get some piece of mind.
> 
> My husband and I talked about all this stuff the other night, and I told him I am not going to tell him about all of the madness that is behind the fun of baby making lol! I feel like if I tell him he will feel too much pressure or something, and to be honest, I would much rather obsess about it privately! hahaha!

Depends on how long your cycle is really... mine is 30/31 days and I ovulate around cd18, so my lp is about 13 days...


----------



## LillyTame

Taking a break from cleaning house to check on you ladies.....I see I haven't missed anything...just a page and a half! lol...Hope you ladies are enjoying your weekend...I think I will be breaking out the Sims tonight...someone remind me how to use the money cheat...I have no clue where I wrote it down.


----------



## samthemum

ctrl+Shift+c to bring up the cheat box. Then assuming it's sims 3, motherlode is 50k, kaching is 1k testingcheatsenabled true allows other things ;)


----------



## LillyTame

samthemum said:


> ctrl+Shift+c to bring up the cheat box. Then assuming it's sims 3, motherlode is 50k, kaching is 1k testingcheatsenabled true allows other things ;)

kaching! That was my fav...cant wait to play again :happydance:


----------



## adopim

LoveSanrio said:


> I'm right there with all of you. No AF yet, but she should be here soon. My face has started breaking out. Took an IC last night, BFN. I knew it would be though...but of course I took it anyway LOL!
> 
> This month was my first month charting anything on FF, so it was pretty out of whack. I was just going by what it said, but looking back I had EWCM on the first of this month, so I think that is when I O'd, as opposed to Christmas night. So that would have been CD 19? Does that sound late to anyone else, or is that normal? I still haven't gotten AF, so I guess my LP isn't too short right?
> Ugh....it is so frustrating sometimes.
> 
> I am ordering a BBT thermometer this coming week so I can pinpoint exactly when I O, to get some piece of mind.
> 
> My husband and I talked about all this stuff the other night, and I told him I am not going to tell him about all of the madness that is behind the fun of baby making lol! I feel like if I tell him he will feel too much pressure or something, and to be honest, I would much rather obsess about it privately! hahaha!

If you in fact did Ov on Jan 1st then you would be 13DPO today. That's not bad at all. It's only worrisome when it's less than 10 days. Like Eltjuh said too, if your cycles are normally 30+ days, CD19 is not too late to be Oving. :)


----------



## LoveSanrio

This is the first time I have ever paid this much attention to my cycle, and since coming off depo it was weird for awhile, but now it seems to be pretty normal. I went and looked at my calender earlier, and it was actually January 2nd that I think I O'd, not the 1st. So I guess that puts me at 12dpo....well 13 since it is now after midnight. I always hear people talk about a short LP, but I wasn't really sure what defined short.

I thought the witch showed earlier tonight, but it was just a false alarm. I am hoping that when I start temping this month I can get a better grip on what my cycle is really like!


----------



## Blackrain90

When you say you thought the witch showed, do you mean you had spotting? (that would be a good sign!)


----------



## LoveSanrio

Nope, no spotting. I actually NEVER have had spotting before in my life that I can recall...not implantation, not before a period, nothing. I just had a feeling of "wetness", and thought it was the witch coming...but nope.


I took a PG test (IC) the day before yesterday and it was a BFN. I figure if I was PG it would have showed by then. That was 10dpo I believe, and it was stark white.


----------



## Blackrain90

Hm, I've heard implantation can happen anywhere 6-14 days after ov. Is the witch due to make an appearance right away?
As for what is considered a short luteal phase, it really depends. Some people say anything under 12 is in the short side, others say under 10 days. Personally I would consider under 10 short.


----------



## LoveSanrio

Honestly, I can't say for sure when exactly the witch is due to come. This is the first time I have charted my cycle since coming off depo, and getting my regular period back. I do have 2 tell tale sign of pms though that I get every month... acne, and sore bbs. The bbs come first usually, and then the acne... then she usually shows up within 5 days or so. I noticed the acne increasing today, so I would say she is due in the next 2-5 days probably.

I will be so glad once I get through this cycle, and can have a better understanding of the way my body is working now.


----------



## Blackrain90

Oh that kind of sucks. I am on my 5 cycle off BC pill, and I haven't had a cycle the same length as the one before so I don't really know when to start testing or expect AF (average LP of 8 or 9 days though) but I know what you mean about the uncertainty. Temping definitely helps, that's the only reason I know any information about my cycle at all. Fertility Friend has been really helpful with that.


----------



## LoveSanrio

Yeah, I am going to start temping right after AF leaves LOL! I also bought 50 opk's so I can take them twice a day until I start to get a better feel for my cycle.

I always hated that I would get acne when my hormones shifted (I get it BAD right when I become pregnant), but now I feel like it's a blessing. It helps me to know what is going on with my body!


----------



## Blackrain90

I always temp during AF as well, but I know you don't necessarily need to. I wish I could afford 50 OPK's! The ones I buy are like 40 bucks for 9! Maybe I should start looking for cheaper ones lol (I buy First Response ones)

Yeah acne is a pain in the ass. I haven't noticed more during PMS, but it has gotten pretty bad in general ever since I stopped BC (one of the main reasons I was on it since I was 15). My telltale PMS symptom: Bitchy Heather comes out to play hahaha


----------



## LoveSanrio

Hahaha!! Oddly enough I don't feel I get bitchy during PMS....DH might answer that question differently though. I will say I become a freakin basketcase during pregnancy though LOL!

Oh holy crap! Those are some expensive OPK's for sure! I bought some off amazon. A pack with 50 opk's and 20 pg test strips for 20 bucks after shipping and everything. I actually took an OPK earlier tonight just to see how these worked since I KNOW I am not O'ing right now, and it was clearly negative. I will see how it goes as my cycle goes on!


----------



## LoveSanrio

Also, since you are temping, can you explain to me how it works a bit? The questions I have are: What is a coverline, and what should you look for each month as far as where the drops, spikes, ect. should be?


----------



## Blackrain90

The cover line, I am not too sure about, fertility friend always put mine on so I'm not sure, I think your pre-ov temps should be below it and post ov should be above, but there is a specific way of calculating it that I am not 100% on (can't be drawn until ovulation has occurred though I believe).
As for the temps themselves, some people notice a dip on what would be ovulation day, and then the temp will go up (should be at least 2/10 of a degree) and should stay up around there for the remainder of your cycle. should drop when you get AF, but will stay up if you are pregnant. A dip can't be used to for sure say you O'd until you see the spike and it stays up. (Temp rises after ov because progesterone? I believe is released and becomes the more dominant hormone, causing the higher temps). As you can see on my chart the temp can dip and spike at other times through your cycle (usually isnt that bad but I think i have messed up my temping times a bit this cycle, need to temp same time each day) which is why you need to see consistent higher temps to confirm that O happened (I believe I O'd yesterday or today so hoping I see a temp rise tomorrow!) I have heard depending on when in the day you O, it can take a day or two for temp to go out. 
It won't tell you when you are ovulating, just after the fact, but combined with OPK can be very helpful for tracking ovulation :)
I really reccomend Fertility Friend for tracking temps, if it sees a pattern that it thinks is ovulation, it will draw your cover line and start counting DPO.


----------



## samthemum

Ladies,
I am not sure what my body is playing at. I thought the witch had got me yesterday, spotted all day...I expected full flow...same today, just light spotting. Nothing made it to the pad, only when I wipe. What is going on? Temp still above the coverline, although not accurate today as I couldn't sleep and got up a lot earlier than I would normally. I have line eye...I thought I had a faint BFP yesterday, but I have managed to tell myself that if there had been a line, it would be darker now and IF the line is there then this pregnancy won't make it since it is so very faint and it hasn't changed. Soo, I know I am out but why is she toying with me??


----------



## TTCaWee1

samthemum said:


> Ladies,
> I am not sure what my body is playing at. I thought the witch had got me yesterday, spotted all day...I expected full flow...same today, just light spotting. Nothing made it to the pad, only when I wipe. What is going on? Temp still above the coverline, although not accurate today as I couldn't sleep and got up a lot earlier than I would normally. I have line eye...I thought I had a faint BFP yesterday, but I have managed to tell myself that if there had been a line, it would be darker now and IF the line is there then this pregnancy won't make it since it is so very faint and it hasn't changed. Soo, I know I am out but why is she toying with me??

What type of test did you use??? Re-test then post it for us!!

AFM, I am pretty sure I am out this month as well. I'm only 10 dpo and I am having AF type cramps. Woke me up from my disturbing dream last night. Kinda feel sick too. Took an IC and got so excited there was a second line, but it was just a bit of left over dye moving across :cry:


----------



## LoveSanrio

samthemum said:


> Ladies,
> I am not sure what my body is playing at. I thought the witch had got me yesterday, spotted all day...I expected full flow...same today, just light spotting. Nothing made it to the pad, only when I wipe. What is going on? Temp still above the coverline, although not accurate today as I couldn't sleep and got up a lot earlier than I would normally. I have line eye...I thought I had a faint BFP yesterday, but I have managed to tell myself that if there had been a line, it would be darker now and IF the line is there then this pregnancy won't make it since it is so very faint and it hasn't changed. Soo, I know I am out but why is she toying with me??

Oh wow! What kind of test did you use, and where are you in your cycle?



TTCaWee1 said:


> samthemum said:
> 
> 
> Ladies,
> I am not sure what my body is playing at. I thought the witch had got me yesterday, spotted all day...I expected full flow...same today, just light spotting. Nothing made it to the pad, only when I wipe. What is going on? Temp still above the coverline, although not accurate today as I couldn't sleep and got up a lot earlier than I would normally. I have line eye...I thought I had a faint BFP yesterday, but I have managed to tell myself that if there had been a line, it would be darker now and IF the line is there then this pregnancy won't make it since it is so very faint and it hasn't changed. Soo, I know I am out but why is she toying with me??
> 
> What type of test did you use??? Re-test then post it for us!!
> 
> AFM, I am pretty sure I am out this month as well. I'm only 10 dpo and I am having AF type cramps. Woke me up from my disturbing dream last night. Kinda feel sick too. Took an IC and got so excited there was a second line, but it was just a bit of left over dye moving across :cry:Click to expand...

I hate having bad dreams. :hugs: Now that I am older I don't get them as often, but when I was younger I used to have very bad dreams, and they were extremely vivid as well. I even had dreams where I would realize I was dreaming and yell at myself from in my dream to wake up because the dream was so bad.

I'm also sorry you aren't feeling well, and I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## LoveSanrio

Okay, so I got up today and the :witch: has finally showed her face. I'm kinda glad though tbh, because now I can get it over with and try again! So back to cd1 for me. Ugh....I do have some cramping though....hate cramping.


----------



## samthemum

:witch: got me about an hour ago. So strange to get it midday, and it's not the usual AF type bleed either. Bahh I hate her so much. I really don't know that I can put myself through this much longer.:nope::cry:


----------



## Eltjuh

LoveSanrio said:


> Okay, so I got up today and the :witch: has finally showed her face. I'm kinda glad though tbh, because now I can get it over with and try again! So back to cd1 for me. Ugh....I do have some cramping though....hate cramping.

At least you know now, though I'm sorry she got you!! :hugs: 


I've been playing sims3 today, I installed it last night but when I wanted to play it earlier it didn't work so I uninstalled it and installed it again, tried allsorts... Worked in the end though! Made a boy, my son when he's older :winkwink: haha And he just got married and had a little baby boy :)


----------



## LoveSanrio

samthemum said:


> :witch: got me about an hour ago. So strange to get it midday, and it's not the usual AF type bleed either. Bahh I hate her so much. I really don't know that I can put myself through this much longer.:nope::cry:

I'm sorry she got you :hugs: How long have you been trying? It can be so frustrating sometimes. I have been down this road 4 times before, and it never gets easier. I will say the reward at the end is pretty worth it though, but sometimes it is hard to think about that when things get hard. We are here if ya need to talk.



Eltjuh said:


> LoveSanrio said:
> 
> 
> Okay, so I got up today and the :witch: has finally showed her face. I'm kinda glad though tbh, because now I can get it over with and try again! So back to cd1 for me. Ugh....I do have some cramping though....hate cramping.
> 
> At least you know now, though I'm sorry she got you!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> I've been playing sims3 today, I installed it last night but when I wanted to play it earlier it didn't work so I uninstalled it and installed it again, tried allsorts... Worked in the end though! Made a boy, my son when he's older :winkwink: haha And he just got married and had a little baby boy :)Click to expand...

Haha! Sounds like you have been having fun! You are making me want to play the Sims too! I have been so wrapped up watching this anime series called Fairy Tail whenever I have free time. I love it though!

So, I had a buddy there for a minute, but I haven't heard from her in awhile. Well...she said she wanted to be my buddy, but we only messaged back and forth a few times, and now it has been over a week. I looked at her activity, and it seems she does have times where she doesn't log in for a few months at a time! Looks like I have to find more buddies! I was glad too, bc her CD was only 1 day off from mine, and that is what I was looking for. :cry: BOO


----------



## LillyTame

Eltjuh said:


> I've been playing sims3 today, I installed it last night but when I wanted to play it earlier it didn't work so I uninstalled it and installed it again, tried allsorts... Worked in the end though! Made a boy, my son when he's older :winkwink: haha And he just got married and had a little baby boy :)

Awww how cute! I never did get to play yesterday, we had to run errands then when I got home I was pooped! Tonight I have home work...so maybe after that...during biggest loser. Anyone watch that? I know some of you are in the UK, does it show there?


----------



## LoveSanrio

LillyTame said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> I've been playing sims3 today, I installed it last night but when I wanted to play it earlier it didn't work so I uninstalled it and installed it again, tried allsorts... Worked in the end though! Made a boy, my son when he's older :winkwink: haha And he just got married and had a little baby boy :)
> 
> Awww how cute! I never did get to play yesterday, we had to run errands then when I got home I was pooped! Tonight I have home work...so maybe after that...during biggest loser. Anyone watch that? I know some of you are in the UK, does it show there?Click to expand...

I've never watched Biggest Loser. As far as regular tv shows go, here is what I watch: Big Brother <<< Love that show!, True Blood, Supernatural, American Horror Story, Breaking Bad, and some others, but those are my main shows.


----------



## LillyTame

I didn't watch the first few seasons cause I thought it was crap lol...now it's one of my few guilty pleasures. I find it inspiring, you just have to remember that it's really for entertainment and it's not like these people are doing it around work and home schedules...THAT'S what I would like to see. Go to the people's home and help around regular schedules!

My other guilty pleasures are Say Yes to the Dress and Bridezillas and Robot Chicken...it's completely ridiculous! lol


----------



## LoveSanrio

Hahahaha omg I wasn't expecting Robot Chicken at the end of that list! I love that show! I am a huge Adult Swim watcher though. I love Seth Green LOL! Plus, Adult Swim shows anime all night on Saturday nights, so that is a plus for me LOL! ;)


----------



## LillyTame

OH thinks I'm nuts when I'm watching Robot Chicken...he just sits and shakes his head at me :rofl:


----------



## adopim

I never got into Robot Chicken, though I have watched it. Family Guy is on adult swim in the hour before it. 
I am big into truTV. I watch Impractical Jokers, truTV presents World's Dumbest, and the various cop shows they have on there. 
I also like the Big Bang Theory. Funny stuff. Not really big into any dramas. I like NCIS (the original one) but rarely get to watch it anymore. 

Sims 3 sounds interesting. I used to have Roller Coaster Tycoon, that's the closest I've been to real simulation games. Right now I'm on a Legend of Zelda kick (have 4 different games going on 4 different consoles right now. :haha:)

On a side note: I highly recommend Fertility Friend as well! :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

I like Big Bang Theory too. I liked How I met your mother too, but I would miss a lot so i stopped watching it and refuse to watch it again until I can buy all the seasons and catch up on everything in order lmao

We are thinking about buying a game console...leaning towards Wii because I love Super mario lol

Fertility Friend IS a drama:haha:


----------



## Eltjuh

ha, I got hubby wii super mario for xmas. We've been playing it almost every night haha  Got through the whole thing but now collecting all the big star coins, cause we were missing quite a few... 

I'm not very good at it though!! :S 


They do show biggest loser in the UK aswell but I don't watch it. 
I watch loads of series though.... like grey's anatomy, private practice, nikita etc. I love watching shows like 16 & pregnant and teen mom (1&2) anything with babies or weddings haha


----------



## adopim

If you've ever liked the Legend of Zelda games, Skyward Sword for the Wii is pretty cool. I haven't finished it yet but I've liked it so far. Takes some getting used to, but once you do it's pretty neat. I highly recommend it. My DD always asks me to play Super Mario Galaxy (1 or 2) and she can be player two and help gather star bits. :haha:
I've never tried the actual Super Mario game (New Super Mario World??), but I've heard it's fun.


----------



## LoveSanrio

adopim said:


> I never got into Robot Chicken, though I have watched it. Family Guy is on adult swim in the hour before it.
> I am big into truTV. I watch Impractical Jokers, truTV presents World's Dumbest, and the various cop shows they have on there.
> I also like the Big Bang Theory. Funny stuff. Not really big into any dramas. I like NCIS (the original one) but rarely get to watch it anymore.
> 
> Sims 3 sounds interesting. I used to have Roller Coaster Tycoon, that's the closest I've been to real simulation games. Right now I'm on a Legend of Zelda kick (have 4 different games going on 4 different consoles right now. :haha:)
> 
> On a side note: I highly recommend Fertility Friend as well! :thumbup:

I love the Legend Of Zelda as well, and have all the games! I even have a triforce decal on the back window of my SUV haha!



LillyTame said:


> I like Big Bang Theory too. I liked How I met your mother too, but I would miss a lot so i stopped watching it and refuse to watch it again until I can buy all the seasons and catch up on everything in order lmao
> 
> We are thinking about buying a game console...leaning towards Wii because I love Super mario lol
> 
> Fertility Friend IS a drama:haha:

We have a Wii, and it is a lot of fun! I love Nintendo because it has all the games I grew up with! I also have the new Super Mario World game, and it is AWESOME. We love it! DH and I are going to buy a Wii U once the hype has died down a little bit.

I bought my girls an original Nintendo, and a Super Nintendo for their bedrooms. I love to play this game called Killer Instinct against them haha! I also have a Nintendo 3DS. DH bought t for me for valentine's day last year, and it is a pretty lightish pink. I love it! I get to play one of my FAVORITE game series on it...POKEMON!!! I love playing Pokemon so much hahaha!! I also play Zelda on it, and have a ton of other games for it I haven't opened yet.

I have an XBOX 360....that I don't play. Matter of fact, it isn't even hooked up LOL! I am not a big XBOX fan, but have one anyway. We have a Playstation 3 in the living room, and it is our most used console. It is an amazing system. We have a ton of games for it, I love playing Final Fantasy on it. We also stream Netflix, and Hulu on it, and watch Blurays and DVD's on it. I have had every playstation that has come out, and I love them. I'm really looking forward to seeing what the 4th one can do when it comes out!


----------



## LillyTame

Wow LoveSanrio, you are a serious gamer! :thumbup:


----------



## LoveSanrio

LOL! Yeah, I will admit it, we love to game....but it is pretty rare that we get to game really bc of being so busy all the time. After the kids go to bed though....it's MY TIME! Usually DH is at work too, so I get to do whatever I want! LOL


----------



## adopim

LoveSanrio said:


> I love the Legend Of Zelda as well, and have all the games! I even have a triforce decal on the back window of my SUV haha!
> 
> 
> 
> LillyTame said:
> 
> 
> I like Big Bang Theory too. I liked How I met your mother too, but I would miss a lot so i stopped watching it and refuse to watch it again until I can buy all the seasons and catch up on everything in order lmao
> 
> We are thinking about buying a game console...leaning towards Wii because I love Super mario lol
> 
> Fertility Friend IS a drama:haha:
> 
> We have a Wii, and it is a lot of fun! I love Nintendo because it has all the games I grew up with! I also have the new Super Mario World game, and it is AWESOME. We love it! DH and I are going to buy a Wii U once the hype has died down a little bit.
> 
> I bought my girls an original Nintendo, and a Super Nintendo for their bedrooms. I love to play this game called Killer Instinct against them haha! I also have a Nintendo 3DS. DH bought t for me for valentine's day last year, and it is a pretty lightish pink. I love it! I get to play one of my FAVORITE game series on it...POKEMON!!! I love playing Pokemon so much hahaha!! I also play Zelda on it, and have a ton of other games for it I haven't opened yet.
> 
> I have an XBOX 360....that I don't play. Matter of fact, it isn't even hooked up LOL! I am not a big XBOX fan, but have one anyway. We have a Playstation 3 in the living room, and it is our most used console. It is an amazing system. We have a ton of games for it, I love playing Final Fantasy on it. We also stream Netflix, and Hulu on it, and watch Blurays and DVD's on it. I have had every playstation that has come out, and I love them. I'm really looking forward to seeing what the 4th one can do when it comes out!Click to expand...

Oh my goodness! Pokemon?? Yes!!! My DH has a Gameboy Color and Pokemon Blue. He put a bid in on eBay for a second Gameboy Color that comes with Pokemon Red and connector cable. We are super excited about it! Haha. We have a Super Nintendo, N64, and PS2 consoles in the bedroom. Along with y computer that has NES and SNES emulators on it. (The SNES one is for the games we don't have hard copies of, like Mario Kart and LoZ: Link to the Past)




LoveSanrio said:


> LOL! Yeah, I will admit it, we love to game....but it is pretty rare that we get to game really bc of being so busy all the time. After the kids go to bed though....it's MY TIME! Usually DH is at work too, so I get to do whatever I want! LOL

I agree completely. That's when I do most of my gaming is after bedtime. Tho DD absolutely loves to watch me play so she will ask me to play and sometimes watch for a good hour or two. I used to watch my Dad play NES Legend of Zelda (original) for hours on end too! :haha:


----------



## LoveSanrio

Oh awesome! Gameboy Color! That is a blast from the past! Been a long time since I played on one of those for sure! I hope you guys win the bid! Gotta love Pokemon. I have Pokemon Pearl, Gold, and Black...as well as Black 2 for my 3DS. I love playing them. I never get bored with Pokemon.


My kids like to watch us game too. My 2 year old could care less, but my older kids love to watch us game. My oldest likes to watch SH play Skyrim LOL! I LOOOOOOOOOOOVE Assassin's Creed, and I have the entire series so they will watch me play that. I also have the Sims 3 for PS3 as well, and they LOVE to watch my play it haha! I'm guessing they will be gamers when they get older, which is fine with me!


----------



## adopim

Yup, I'm just fine raising gamers too. I've always been one (I had the original big gray Gameboy, which is where I found my love for pokemon. Haha. Since my DD is only 4 I don't play some of the games I do when she goes to bed (like Borderlands, Fallout, or Bioshock) just for the fact that she is in a stage where she is afraid of almost everything so in order to not give her nightmares. :haha: I can't wait until she's out of that stage! Lol


----------



## LoveSanrio

I had an original gameboy too! I loved that big ol' thing LOL!

So funny how different kids can be. My kids fear nothing it seems haha! I still don't let them see certain things, but they have a childhood similar to mine I suppose....in a way. Since I am an 80's child, I grew up on horror films like Nightmare On Elm Street, Friday The 13th ect.

I don't let them watch those, but some others that I liked as a kid I do, like Gremlins for instance. My kids love Gremlins haha! They think Gizmo is cute. I agree LOL!


----------



## adopim

Haha, yeah. I never liked scary movies (I got and will still get awful nightmares from them). So I understand some of her fears (the first time I played BioShock I got a bit freaked out to be honest, but got over it really quick once I got really into it). 
Been ages since I've seen Gremlins! Haha.


----------



## TTCaWee1

As a true POAS addict, I will admit to my fellow POAS addicts that I also BOAS...Bleed on a stick. Only because I know it works from doing it at work this way. What do you think???? I am 10/11 dpo. I have NEVER gotten a line like this??????????????????????????


----------



## TTCaWee1

Here's tonight's urine...I think I see a VERY faint line...could also be line eye after the BOAS though....


----------



## clynn11

I see a faint line on the urine test and a definite line on the blood test. FX it's your BFP!!!!!


----------



## LoveSanrio

TTCaWee1 said:


> As a true POAS addict, I will admit to my fellow POAS addicts that I also BOAS...Bleed on a stick. Only because I know it works from doing it at work this way. What do you think???? I am 10/11 dpo. I have NEVER gotten a line like this??????????????????????????
> 
> View attachment 549503

Oh wow! That actually works? I don't think I have ever seen that before. I mean, it makes sense that your blood contains HCG, so I am sure it would just the same, right? I just wonder if the color of the blood would stick to the antibody strip. Would that effect it?


----------



## TTCaWee1

OMG I am freaking out!!!!!!!!!!!! I haven't been able to sleep for a few days, now I really can't sleep! I have had 2 chemicals so I'm a little nervous if it is a BFP, BUT I have never gotten a blood line that positive, especially at 10 dpo, let alone a faint line on a urine hpt this early! OMG OMG, trying to stay calm. Good thing DH is at work tonight! This is probably wrong but I'm not going to share with him until I get a BFP on a digi. I get too excited every month then AF comes :cry:


----------



## TTCaWee1

LoveSanrio said:


> TTCaWee1 said:
> 
> 
> As a true POAS addict, I will admit to my fellow POAS addicts that I also BOAS...Bleed on a stick. Only because I know it works from doing it at work this way. What do you think???? I am 10/11 dpo. I have NEVER gotten a line like this??????????????????????????
> 
> View attachment 549503
> 
> 
> Oh wow! That actually works? I don't think I have ever seen that before. I mean, it makes sense that your blood contains HCG, so I am sure it would just the same, right? I just wonder if the color of the blood would stick to the antibody strip. Would that effect it?Click to expand...

We do it at work all the time. And I do it every month, never get a line. Even the month I had a chemical, didn't get a line. It's also purple, like the control line. EEEkkkk


----------



## LoveSanrio

TTCaWee1 said:


> OMG I am freaking out!!!!!!!!!!!! I haven't been able to sleep for a few days, now I really can't sleep! I have had 2 chemicals so I'm a little nervous if it is a BFP, BUT I have never gotten a blood line that positive, especially at 10 dpo, let alone a faint line on a urine hpt this early! OMG OMG, trying to stay calm. Good thing DH is at work tonight! This is probably wrong but I'm not going to share with him until I get a BFP on a digi. I get too excited every month then AF comes :cry:

FX'D!! Hope the witch stays away!!


----------



## LillyTame

TTCaWee1 said:


> As a true POAS addict, I will admit to my fellow POAS addicts that I also BOAS...Bleed on a stick. Only because I know it works from doing it at work this way. What do you think???? I am 10/11 dpo. I have NEVER gotten a line like this??????????????????????????
> 
> View attachment 549503

Woooow, that is hard core. How do you get enough blood to do that? Is that from a lancet stick?


----------



## LoveSanrio

This is off topic of the BOAS convo, but I am curious as to how long of a luteal phase you guys have? Mine was 11 days this past cycle, and I am concerned about it.


----------



## LillyTame

I don't know what mine is...since this is my first month charting....it is the time between ov and af right?


----------



## Blackrain90

LoveSanrio said:


> This is off topic of the BOAS convo, but I am curious as to how long of a luteal phase you guys have? Mine was 11 days this past cycle, and I am concerned about it.

Mine has varied anywhere between 5-10 days, averaging about 8. I have started taking 100mg/day of B6 to hopefully help lengthen it. I don't believe 11 days should be too concerning, generally I have heard 10-15 is normal, but I'm not exactly an expert on LP lol. But I don't think 11 day LP should cause you any issues.


----------



## Blackrain90

LillyTame said:


> I don't know what mine is...since this is my first month charting....it is the time between ov and af right?

Yes, the day of ovulation to the last day of cycle before AF.


----------



## LoveSanrio

Yeah, I am trying to figure it all out right now. It is 1 dpo, to the day before AF arrives since that would be cd1.

EDIT: Found this little calculator earlier: https://mymonthlycycles.com/lutealcalc.jsp


----------



## Blackrain90

See, and I had always thought that the luteal phase included the day of ovulation. Maybe I should read into it a bit more lol. I really hate the mechanics of the female body sometimes haha


----------



## clynn11

My LP was 13 days this last cycle. First cycle charting.


----------



## LoveSanrio

Blackrain90 said:


> See, and I had always thought that the luteal phase included the day of ovulation. Maybe I should read into it a bit more lol. I really hate the mechanics of the female body sometimes haha

I hear ya! It is all so confusing! I thought for sure it would count the day of O too, so I would have a 12 day LP, but noooooo....11 days. Even the 1 day difference makes me worry.



clynn11 said:


> My LP was 13 days this last cycle. First cycle charting.

That is a nice LP! I wish mine was more like 13 days. I would feel more comfortable with that number. I know I can get PG, I have 4 kids afterall, I just worry that the depo has my body all jacked up and I will never go back to normal or something! Not that I know what normal is bc I never charted until this time ttc....so for all I know my LP could have always been 11 days.


----------



## clynn11

LoveSanrio- i'm pretty sure 11 is completely fine hun. Anywhere from 10-16 days is considered normal! :hugs: So don't worry! If it's under 10 I believe you're supposed to talk to your doc and look into some medications (or i've read of people using acupuncture to correct LP lengths) because under 10 days can not leave enough time for the lil eggy to implant. <3


----------



## LoveSanrio

Yeah, I totally think I am being paranoid. It is just so difficult with ttc. It is so crazy how much of a difference ONE day can make when you are ttc! I say I am just gonna go with the flow, and let whatever happens, happen. Worrying about it is just gonna make me stress out.


----------



## adopim

An 11 day LP is still good. Don't worry hun! I think mine averaged 10 days (with some 11 or 12 occasionally). I took 100mg of B6 and 500mcg of B12 because I was concerned about mine as well :hugs:
I totally get what you are saying about the stressing out and worrying about everything. I'm that woman too.


----------



## LoveSanrio

Yeah I am definitely that girl right now haha! Guess I will just ttc, and if it isn't working out, I will try the B vitamins ect. and go from there.

Adopim, have you made a DR appointment yet? I'm guessing you told DH right? Was he excited? Your chart is looking fantastic right now, I must say. I'm hoping for one of those nice lookin' charts real soon! LOL :thumbup:


----------



## adopim

LoveSanrio said:


> Yeah I am definitely that girl right now haha! Guess I will just ttc, and if it isn't working out, I will try the B vitamins ect. and go from there.
> 
> Adopim, have you made a DR appointment yet? I'm guessing you told DH right? Was he excited? Your chart is looking fantastic right now, I must say. I'm hoping for one of those nice lookin' charts real soon! LOL :thumbup:

I did tell DH on Friday. I got a "healthier" second line to show him (which have since progressed very nicely - I'm a true POAS addict... I'm still doing it!). I think that he is excited, but the reality of it hasn't set in for him yet. It's just not quite real. I think he'll need to hear the heartbeat or see the sonogram for it to really hit. 
The funny thing is my chart looked very similar last cycle and AF showed 2 days early for me (my LP was only 8 days last cycle). The only real difference is that they are overall a bit higher but I temped vaginally this cycle. But they seemed to stabilize significantly after Ov. I stopped temping to eliminate that area of stress (I don't need to be worrying about temp drops too!), I have enough going on in my brain. Lol. 
Haven't called a doctor yet. DH has to figure out what network our insurance will be in and I need to research the doctors. I love my doctor, but I moved 80 miles away so it's not practical. Gotta look for a new doctor... Hoping to set something up for sometime between Feb 10-15. We'll see what happens though.


----------



## LoveSanrio

adopim said:


> LoveSanrio said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I am definitely that girl right now haha! Guess I will just ttc, and if it isn't working out, I will try the B vitamins ect. and go from there.
> 
> Adopim, have you made a DR appointment yet? I'm guessing you told DH right? Was he excited? Your chart is looking fantastic right now, I must say. I'm hoping for one of those nice lookin' charts real soon! LOL :thumbup:
> 
> I did tell DH on Friday. I got a "healthier" second line to show him (which have since progressed very nicely - I'm a true POAS addict... I'm still doing it!). I think that he is excited, but the reality of it hasn't set in for him yet. It's just not quite real. I think he'll need to hear the heartbeat or see the sonogram for it to really hit.
> The funny thing is my chart looked very similar last cycle and AF showed 2 days early for me (my LP was only 8 days last cycle). The only real difference is that they are overall a bit higher but I temped vaginally this cycle. But they seemed to stabilize significantly after Ov. I stopped temping to eliminate that area of stress (I don't need to be worrying about temp drops too!), I have enough going on in my brain. Lol.
> Haven't called a doctor yet. DH has to figure out what network our insurance will be in and I need to research the doctors. I love my doctor, but I moved 80 miles away so it's not practical. Gotta look for a new doctor... Hoping to set something up for sometime between Feb 10-15. We'll see what happens though.Click to expand...

Yeah, men are like that. It is never really "real" for them until they hear that heartbeat, or see an US. Are you looking forward to the pregnancy? I personally am not a fan of being pregnant, but I think this time will be different for me since I know it will be the last time I get to feel those little kicks ect. One thing I hate is morning sickness. I had it SOOOO BAAAAAD this last time that I hope and pray I dont go through that again. I also had an emergency c-section last time, so will be going that route again (hopefully not emergency though), so that is a bit scary. My body doesnt handle pregnancy very well, and I always get pre-eclampsia. Last time they couldn't get my blood pressure down when I was at the hospital for a non stress test, so I was admitted and induced at 36 weeks. Had to be on a magnesium drip bc my bp was so high I was running the risk of seizures, was in labor for 24 hours, only dialated to 1cm, baby's heart rate dropped, was in surgery within 10 minutes for delivery. Had to stay in the hospital for 5 days, and was in A LOT of pain even after I went home. Luckily my DH was amazing and took time off work, got up EVERY TIME when the baby needed a bottle and changed (I didn't even have to ask him either). I literally couldn't get out of bed for 5-7 days after coming home from the hospital....so I am not looking forward to that again. I'm just lucky that my DH is so helpful, otherwise I don't think I would be able to have another one.


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm weak! I tested earlier, at 7dpo... Hubby went to bed for a nap (Cause he hasn't been sleeping well) and I thought: oh hey, why not do a test...might aswell, it's fun!! :dohh: No need to tell you the result... negative! :S
Studied it thoroughly aswell and took it apart.. :haha: 

Me and hubby are going to the doctor tonight to see if we can get him any different pills (anti-depressants) that won't affect his performance so much as we're ttc. So that's gonna be a fun embarrassing conversation  Oh yeah, my husband is having trouble having orgasms! :wacko: I'll just let him tell the doctor  haha


----------



## adopim

LoveSanrio said:


> Yeah, men are like that. It is never really "real" for them until they hear that heartbeat, or see an US. Are you looking forward to the pregnancy? I personally am not a fan of being pregnant, but I think this time will be different for me since I know it will be the last time I get to feel those little kicks ect. One thing I hate is morning sickness. I had it SOOOO BAAAAAD this last time that I hope and pray I dont go through that again. I also had an emergency c-section last time, so will be going that route again (hopefully not emergency though), so that is a bit scary. My body doesnt handle pregnancy very well, and I always get pre-eclampsia. Last time they couldn't get my blood pressure down when I was at the hospital for a non stress test, so I was admitted and induced at 36 weeks. Had to be on a magnesium drip bc my bp was so high I was running the risk of seizures, was in labor for 24 hours, only dialated to 1cm, baby's heart rate dropped, was in surgery within 10 minutes for delivery. Had to stay in the hospital for 5 days, and was in A LOT of pain even after I went home. Luckily my DH was amazing and took time off work, got up EVERY TIME when the baby needed a bottle and changed (I didn't even have to ask him either). I literally couldn't get out of bed for 5-7 days after coming home from the hospital....so I am not looking forward to that again. I'm just lucky that my DH is so helpful, otherwise I don't think I would be able to have another one.

I'm actually glad reality hasn't hit him yet, because I want to wait to tell people (besides all you wonderful ladies here on BnB). At least until I can hear the heartbeat. It's very real for me right now, but I just need that verification before telling anyone.
I'm actually looking forward to it. I loved being pregnant last time (despite the morning sickness). However, how my DD survived the amount of stress I was under is a miracle. I was in an extremely verbally abusive relationship and it was just all around rough. Now I have a loving and supportive husband, and I'm really looking forward to it. I was at risk for pre-eclampsia with my DD. I had to go in for weekly ultrasounds and non stress tests starting at 29 weeks. 10 days before my due date they decided to my BP was borderline and my fluid was getting low. To avoid delivery complications my doctor decided to induce me. The birth went very smoothly, but my DD was only 6lbs, despite being so close to full term. She was probably small due to all the stress I had, but it made for a very easy delivery. Pushed for only 17 minutes. I doubt it'll be that easy this time, I'm sure this one will be bigger than my DD at birth. :haha:




Eltjuh said:


> I'm weak! I tested earlier, at 7dpo... Hubby went to bed for a nap (Cause he hasn't been sleeping well) and I thought: oh hey, why not do a test...might aswell, it's fun!! :dohh: No need to tell you the result... negative! :S
> Studied it thoroughly aswell and took it apart.. :haha:
> 
> Me and hubby are going to the doctor tonight to see if we can get him any different pills (anti-depressants) that won't affect his performance so much as we're ttc. So that's gonna be a fun embarrassing conversation  Oh yeah, my husband is having trouble having orgasms! :wacko: I'll just let him tell the doctor  haha

We all have moments of weakness. Definitely happens, especially in this thread ;)
Hopefully they give you some options for his medications! I'm sure there's got to be some alternatives out there somewhere.


----------



## LoveSanrio

Eltjuh said:


> I'm weak! I tested earlier, at 7dpo... Hubby went to bed for a nap (Cause he hasn't been sleeping well) and I thought: oh hey, why not do a test...might aswell, it's fun!! :dohh: No need to tell you the result... negative! :S
> Studied it thoroughly aswell and took it apart.. :haha:
> 
> Me and hubby are going to the doctor tonight to see if we can get him any different pills (anti-depressants) that won't affect his performance so much as we're ttc. So that's gonna be a fun embarrassing conversation  Oh yeah, my husband is having trouble having orgasms! :wacko: I'll just let him tell the doctor  haha

Haha yeah that happens to us a lot! We just feel the need to pee on sticks, regardless of what the outcome will be! :D

I hope the DR can get that situation worked out for you guys. I am sure there must be something they can give your DH that wont negatively affect you guys ttc! Let us know what the DR says! :hugs:



adopim said:


> LoveSanrio said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, men are like that. It is never really "real" for them until they hear that heartbeat, or see an US. Are you looking forward to the pregnancy? I personally am not a fan of being pregnant, but I think this time will be different for me since I know it will be the last time I get to feel those little kicks ect. One thing I hate is morning sickness. I had it SOOOO BAAAAAD this last time that I hope and pray I dont go through that again. I also had an emergency c-section last time, so will be going that route again (hopefully not emergency though), so that is a bit scary. My body doesnt handle pregnancy very well, and I always get pre-eclampsia. Last time they couldn't get my blood pressure down when I was at the hospital for a non stress test, so I was admitted and induced at 36 weeks. Had to be on a magnesium drip bc my bp was so high I was running the risk of seizures, was in labor for 24 hours, only dialated to 1cm, baby's heart rate dropped, was in surgery within 10 minutes for delivery. Had to stay in the hospital for 5 days, and was in A LOT of pain even after I went home. Luckily my DH was amazing and took time off work, got up EVERY TIME when the baby needed a bottle and changed (I didn't even have to ask him either). I literally couldn't get out of bed for 5-7 days after coming home from the hospital....so I am not looking forward to that again. I'm just lucky that my DH is so helpful, otherwise I don't think I would be able to have another one.
> 
> I'm actually glad reality hasn't hit him yet, because I want to wait to tell people (besides all you wonderful ladies here on BnB). At least until I can hear the heartbeat. It's very real for me right now, but I just need that verification before telling anyone.
> I'm actually looking forward to it. I loved being pregnant last time (despite the morning sickness). However, how my DD survived the amount of stress I was under is a miracle. I was in an extremely verbally abusive relationship and it was just all around rough. Now I have a loving and supportive husband, and I'm really looking forward to it. I was at risk for pre-eclampsia with my DD. I had to go in for weekly ultrasounds and non stress tests starting at 29 weeks. 10 days before my due date they decided to my BP was borderline and my fluid was getting low. To avoid delivery complications my doctor decided to induce me. The birth went very smoothly, but my DD was only 6lbs, despite being so close to full term. She was probably small due to all the stress I had, but it made for a very easy delivery. Pushed for only 17 minutes. I doubt it'll be that easy this time, I'm sure this one will be bigger than my DD at birth. :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> I'm weak! I tested earlier, at 7dpo... Hubby went to bed for a nap (Cause he hasn't been sleeping well) and I thought: oh hey, why not do a test...might aswell, it's fun!! :dohh: No need to tell you the result... negative! :S
> Studied it thoroughly aswell and took it apart.. :haha:
> 
> Me and hubby are going to the doctor tonight to see if we can get him any different pills (anti-depressants) that won't affect his performance so much as we're ttc. So that's gonna be a fun embarrassing conversation  Oh yeah, my husband is having trouble having orgasms! :wacko: I'll just let him tell the doctor  hahaClick to expand...
> 
> We all have moments of weakness. Definitely happens, especially in this thread ;)
> Hopefully they give you some options for his medications! I'm sure there's got to be some alternatives out there somewhere.Click to expand...


I hear ya. My oldest 3 girls are from a previous relationship, and it was abusive as well. He was also in and out of jail, and I worked 2 jobs and went to school. When he went to jail again I decided enough was enough, and I packed my car with what I could, put the kids in, and left....never looked back. So glad I did. The girls were young, and they dont remember him. My husband raises them as his own, and they call him dad.

I guess I should say I did enjoy my first 2 pregnancies...after that it got old and I just wanted it over with LOL! I'm happy for you though that you can experience a pregnancy with a great man by your side. Believe me...it makes a HUGE DIFFERENCE.


----------



## Eltjuh

Got some bad news from doctor, well for me anyway... He said to hubby that he's got so much going on at the moment, with toothache and headaches and not sleeping (very well) he's gonna address the sexual dysfunction next time, which is gonna be when hubby needs a new prescription in a months time!! So hopefully we managed to catch that egg this month cause otherwise we won't be able to ttc next month!! :cry: Kinda pissed me off a little, but I guess it's for the best... get everything sorted first and then try to have another baby.... 

Bummed though! So I'd better get that bfp on friday, or no AF tuesday next week!


----------



## Girly922

That sucks Eltjuh!! I've really got my fingers crossed that you managed to catch this eggy!!

Right, I keep seeing several people of here talking about BOAS. So I tried it today. Do you always get a faint second line? Because I did but I'm not convinced I'm pg. I used an IC this morning with fmu and thought I saw a second line but it disappeared in the time limit so I disregarded that. All others have been BFNs!! Getting a little confused now. 

I think I'm 15dpo, normally have a 13/14 day LP. But I've started taking a different prenatal which has B6 in so wondered if that could just be lengthening my LP?


----------



## LillyTame

Eltjuh - FX'd that you caught the eggy this time, but it is good that hubby starts taking care of his ailments...don't want a grumpy papa.

Girly - can you post the BOAS pic? I'm curious to see it. From what I hear, it's pretty accurate.


----------



## Girly922

It's really quite faint but I'm sure I could see it as could 2 of my friends?? 

https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg165/Georgie_and_Chris/FFC8BDE9-A2F4-4F39-B81E-95D9F43FA037-27905-0000213868FA3B6F.jpg


----------



## LillyTame

I see it, but with that faint of a line it makes sense that it isn't showing in urine yet. I think you need to give it another day or 2 at least :thumbup:


----------



## Girly922

LillyTame said:


> I see it, but with that faint of a line it makes sense that it isn't showing in urine yet. I think you need to give it another day or 2 at least :thumbup:

Well I figured that if it's actually worked. But then I wondered if it was the redness of the blood that had stuck to the second line rather than it actually being positive. Will definitely be trying again in a few days if AF still doesn't show.


----------



## adopim

Girly922 said:


> LillyTame said:
> 
> 
> I see it, but with that faint of a line it makes sense that it isn't showing in urine yet. I think you need to give it another day or 2 at least :thumbup:
> 
> Well I figured that if it's actually worked. But then I wondered if it was the redness of the blood that had stuck to the second line rather than it actually being positive. Will definitely be trying again in a few days if AF still doesn't show.Click to expand...

Fx'd! And :dust:


----------



## LillyTame

Girly922 said:


> LillyTame said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see it, but with that faint of a line it makes sense that it isn't showing in urine yet. I think you need to give it another day or 2 at least :thumbup:
> 
> Well I figured that if it's actually worked. But then I wondered if it was the redness of the blood that had stuck to the second line rather than it actually being positive. Will definitely be trying again in a few days if AF still doesn't show.Click to expand...

lol...I know, I was just saying it's not the blood just sticking...and you will get your IC confirmation in a day or two. Oh well, I'll shut up because I don't think my point is getting across :dohh: Sticky dust to you!


----------



## Girly922

I understand, I think I got myself all confused. Lol. I'm so hoping you're right!! :)


----------



## Blackrain90

Girly922 said:


> I understand, I think I got myself all confused. Lol. I'm so hoping you're right!! :)

Looks positive to me (DH even looked over and said he could see it) so hopefully you get a BFP with a urine test soon!


----------



## TTCaWee1

LillyTame said:


> TTCaWee1 said:
> 
> 
> As a true POAS addict, I will admit to my fellow POAS addicts that I also BOAS...Bleed on a stick. Only because I know it works from doing it at work this way. What do you think???? I am 10/11 dpo. I have NEVER gotten a line like this??????????????????????????
> 
> View attachment 549503
> 
> 
> Woooow, that is hard core. How do you get enough blood to do that? Is that from a lancet stick?Click to expand...

I used a lancet and put a few drops of blood on the test, then a few drops of saline, then a few more of blood until its a fruit punch color...


----------



## TTCaWee1

LoveSanrio said:


> This is off topic of the BOAS convo, but I am curious as to how long of a luteal phase you guys have? Mine was 11 days this past cycle, and I am concerned about it.

Mine averages 14-16 days.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Girly922 said:


> It's really quite faint but I'm sure I could see it as could 2 of my friends??
> 
> https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg165/Georgie_and_Chris/FFC8BDE9-A2F4-4F39-B81E-95D9F43FA037-27905-0000213868FA3B6F.jpg

I see a faint line too. Hopefully you get a BFP with urine soon!


----------



## Blackrain90

Hey ladies, broke down today and ordered my first set(s) of Wondfo tests off of eBay lol. Got 50, 25 are sticks and 25 are Cassettes. Hopefully they wont come in before my testing date...due to my short LP I thought I should just wait until AF is "late" to test (which would still only be like 10 dpo) but if these tests come in sooner I don't know if I will be able to hold off haha. Thankfully DH is going up to work for a couple weeks, he would freak if he knew I bought them, even though together was less than 30 bucks! 
If BFP doesn't come this month I will probably end up buying some OPK off there too, any reccomendations for best brand of those to buy? (will probably get off eBay again unless other suggestions of places that deliver in Canada)


----------



## Girly922

Well I think I'm out now, after all that yesterday I woke up this morning to some spotting. Pretty sure AF will be here in full force by the end of the day. :(


----------



## Eltjuh

I've decided to allow myself 1 test a day, so I did one this morning with FMU, pretty sure it's negative (well actually I know it is but I still want your opinions ) Cause that's what we do in the POAS addiction support group haha! 

I also wanted to start tomorrow anyway just to see whether I could get a faint positive at 9dpo cause I know I can at 10, so just thought it would be fun to see if I could get it any earlier :rofl: oh the joys of being a POAS addict


----------



## Eltjuh

oh crap forgot to add the pictures... I'll add 2 (I only made 4 :winkwink:) haha
The one with the white background has more natural light cause that was made on the windowsill :)
 



Attached Files:







CAM00441.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 14









CAM00442 (1).jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## AmyRR

Hi girls, hope you don't mind me joining your thread. I've been ttc for 3 months now and last month I noticed some serious POAS additction signs :wacko: thinking I should try and catch the problem early with the help of this thread  CD2 for me today. In a way it's nice to at least know there is no chance I'm pregnant because I'm not arguing with myself about whether to test or not LOL


----------



## Eltjuh

It's quiet on here (and the January thread) today!!


----------



## LillyTame

AmyRR - Hi Amy, welcome to the thread...but sorry...I don't think we are much help with NOT testing lmao! But this IS a safe haven for talking about your addiction.

Eltjuh - morning hun...I think it's just still early for the U.S. people....like me...just getting active for the day. Sorry hun, I don't see anything on your sticks today...maybe tomorrow, FX'd! :dust:

AFM, I tested this morning...one IC and one blue dye....obvious BFN on the IC, sliver of a evap on blue dye - I can say I will no longer be buying those! A bad sign is I got a hugh temp dip this morning when I first woke up. I was so disappointed that I retested at my normal time (after going back to sleep for a little bit). The temp went back up but because I had been up earlier I don't have fate in it. :shrug: But not counting myself out till AF actually shows.


----------



## Girly922

Welcome AmyRR! As LillyTame says, we have been known to encourage each others POAS addiction at points but it's all okay. Because here, none of us are crazy! :rofl:

AFM - AF hit full force today so it's on to next month where I'll be using the CBFM and temping. I'm going all out to get a valentines day bfp. Lol.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Here's today's test. SMU. What do you ladies think?


----------



## TTCaWee1

Girly, so sorry AF got you. Will be awesome to give your DH a BFP for Valentines Day!


----------



## Girly922

I can definitely see a second line and I'm normally rubbish at seeing them!! Lol. How many dpo are you?


----------



## adopim

Girly: I'm sorry the witch caught you :(

TTCaWee1: I think I see something on there, I'm on my phone but pretty sure I see something in there!


----------



## LillyTame

TTCaWee1 - I see a shadow hun! And I usually see NOTHING! When will you test again?


----------



## Eltjuh

I think I see something aswell ttcawee1.... Whenever I read your username I think it says takeawee  haha don't ask me why.. it's just what I think when I scroll past it  haha
Hopefully it's a bfp and you get a stronger one soon!!

I will be testing again in the morning... (it's 6.50pm here so a couple of hrs before I go to bed).

LillyTame, did you use the bbt adjuster thingy (I've heard people about that before) - I don't temp so I don't know, sorry if I look like I don't have a clue!! (I don't really :winkwink:)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Girly922 said:


> I can definitely see a second line and I'm normally rubbish at seeing them!! Lol. How many dpo are you?

12 dpo. 2 days since that bright possible blood bfp


----------



## TTCaWee1

LillyTame said:


> TTCaWee1 - I see a shadow hun! And I usually see NOTHING! When will you test again?

Thanks!

Well, I tested with an answer and frer with the same urine about 2 hours later....don't know if that makes a difference, and nothing. I'm off the next 3 days and I have about 70 IC's left so I'll probably be testing a lot :haha:

This is the first time I've gotten any kind of line on an IC. I used a few on the same urine and all had faint lines too. This one was the darkest.


----------



## Girly922

12dpo is still early so understandable that your line is only faint. With my last bfp I wasnt getting a + on ICs until about 16dpo and then it was faint whereas CB or FRERs were showing bfp at 11dpo. 

Are you going to do a digi?


----------



## TTCaWee1

Girly922 said:


> 12dpo is still early so understandable that your line is only faint. With my last bfp I wasnt getting a + on ICs until about 16dpo and then it was faint whereas CB or FRERs were showing bfp at 11dpo.
> 
> Are you going to do a digi?

I will if I get a dark line, or if I am late for AF. I went for a pap this am and I was spotting right after as I was getting dressed. My doc said that it was from him and his little tools :nope: and it wasn't there before...sorry if TMI. That was around 10 am and I'm still spotting. I don't think this has ever happened to me after a pap. AF isn't due until Saturday or Sunday and it doesn't feel like AF...I don't know :cry:


----------



## Girly922

Well I've got my fingers crossed for a nice line progression for you. 

I always find that strange how different the US is from here. Over here Dr's won't do a smear if you're pg or in the tww. Just getting a faint line they wouldn't do it. Your cervical cells change too much during pregnancy to get a reliable result.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Girly922 said:


> Well I've got my fingers crossed for a nice line progression for you.
> 
> I always find that strange how different the US is from here. Over here Dr's won't do a smear if you're pg or in the tww. Just getting a faint line they wouldn't do it. Your cervical cells change too much during pregnancy to get a reliable result.

Hmm he didn't say anything. I already had it scheduled. We talked for awhile before the exam about TTC. I hope it doesn't alter my pap! My insurance doesn't pay for routine exams! I don't want to go back. Ugh I hate paps. The things we put our bodies through...


----------



## Girly922

Hopefully you won't need another one for a while!! No one likes them! Lol.


----------



## Renaendel

Hai, my name is renae and I am a poasait (poas addiction in training). It is currently D-day here with no sigh of her and a BFN since day 5 on.

I was so excited this morning when I found an "extra" test. Turned out I had stuffed my 5dpo test in there and turned the box around so it would not look like I caved so soon.

Two dollar tree tests to go.


----------



## Girly922

Welcome Renae. I have so many tests hidden around the house I'm sure I've probably forgotten some of my hiding places. Lol. 

FX'd you get your bfp!!


----------



## LoveSanrio

Hi everyone! I was out with DH yesterday, then watched a movie with him at night. I'm back now! :)

Welcome to everyone just joining us! 

To everyone waiting for a stronger BFP, I hope it comes soon!
I couldn't reply to everyone individually, I missed too much!

Went out shopping yesterday, and finally picked up a BBT. Took my first temp this morning! I feel so much better now that I can temp. Now I feel like I will be doing everything possible in my power to help us conceive as quickly as possible. I'm also pretty excited to finally see exactly what my body is doing every month.

Other than that, I haven't been up to much. Rented a horror flick from redbox earlier called "The Possession" that I've been wanting to see, so I am gonna check that out tonight after the kids go to bed. I hope it's good! :)


----------



## LillyTame

Eltjuh said:


> LillyTame, did you use the bbt adjuster thingy (I've heard people about that before) - I don't temp so I don't know, sorry if I look like I don't have a clue!! (I don't really :winkwink:)


Hmmm don't know what that is...but will look it up:thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

LillyTame said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> LillyTame, did you use the bbt adjuster thingy (I've heard people about that before) - I don't temp so I don't know, sorry if I look like I don't have a clue!! (I don't really :winkwink:)
> 
> 
> Hmmm don't know what that is...but will look it up:thumbup:Click to expand...


Wow I found it pretty easily! That's pretty cool...but even with that, my temp is still pretty low:nope:

https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## adopim

I used FF's BBT adjuster last cycle. I was having trouble staying asleep so I would wake up way earlier than was my normal temp time. They recommend not using it, but I did anyway. It looked more right than what my actual temperature was (sometimes it was incredibly off).


----------



## LoveSanrio

I just took my first temp today. I hadn't had much sleep, but oh well, I took it anyhow.

So....has anyone else ever had a day where you felt like the entire world was against you? I mean literally the type of day that you feel like you should be wearing a helmet because at any point in time you will most definitely need it?
I am having one of those days.

:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:

Where do I even begin...Let's start with the shoes....

It has been raining here for 3 days. It sucks. Well, the girls thought it was a good idea to walk in the mud on the way home from the school bus today for fun, after which they walked into the house, and onto the carpet. I am sure you know where this story is going. Anyhow, I live in the foothills of the mountains, so here we do not have dirt, we have this lovely red clay..and it stains. I HATE IT. So, it took me forever to clean their shoes....the shoes I just bought all 3 of them about a month ago. It also got all over my carpet, and I had to scrub it out by hand. Yay.

I cleaned the shoes over my kitchen sink. So, once that was done, of course my kitchen sink was clogged, and there was red clay mud water all over my counter to clean up as well. I had to use the plunger to unclog it. Ugh.

So, as if that wasn't enough, allow me to continue. My kids decided that tonight was a night to not listen to ANYTHING I said. Every now and again we have a night like that, but of course, tonight had to be THAT night.

Anyhow, after this, of course I needed to go to Walgreens. So, I packed up all the kids, with my 2 year old screaming because she wanted to take a Furby with her, but the batteries are dead. Oh, did I mention the batteries died RIGHT before we walked out the door? That is why she was screaming.

So, we get to Walgreens. I decide I am going to buy hair dye, and dye my hair before I get PG, and can't for awhile. I get purple hair dye, and I'm like "Hell yeah, it's on sale"! Then I grab the other stuff I needed and go to check out. Of course the chick at the register is rude....lovely. Of course by this point I am not shocked. I get out my wallet. It is Hello Kitty, and it is so cute. Well, the hinges on the bottom decide that today is going to be the day that they fall apart, and my wallet then becomes 2 pieces right there while checking out. Awesome.

I get in the car, and after looking at the receipt I didn't even get my hair day for the on sale price like I was supposed to, but I wasn't about to take 4 kids back into the store.

I then go to Burger King and get the kids some kids meals. While driving home I nearly spill fries all over my car.

Get home, kids sit down to eat. My 5 year old is playing around and spills her ENTIRE drink all over the kitchen floor, so I clean it up.

After that my 8 year old walks into her room, turns on the light, and of course, the light bulb burns out. Wouldn't normally be a huge deal, but I am 5'4, and there is no chance in hell I can reach it to change it...so it won't get changed tonight. 

UUUUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.

That is all so far....guess we will see what the rest of night brings.


----------



## Blackrain90

LoveSanrio, sorry you are having such a rough day. Lots of :hugs: your way, hopefully tomorrow will be much easier to make up for it!!


----------



## LillyTame

Wow LoveSanrio, sounds like a really tough day...and I HAVE had those days that seem like whatever can go wrong DOES go wrong :dohh:

:hugs::hug::hug::hug::hugs:

P.S. you made me want BK for dinner now lmao


----------



## LoveSanrio

Blackrain90 said:


> LoveSanrio, sorry you are having such a rough day. Lots of :hugs: your way, hopefully tomorrow will be much easier to make up for it!!




LillyTame said:


> Wow LoveSanrio, sounds like a really tough day...and I HAVE had those days that seem like whatever can go wrong DOES go wrong :dohh:
> 
> :hugs::hug::hug::hug::hugs:
> 
> P.S. you made me want BK for dinner now lmao

Hahaha! Thanks! So far, I haven't moved off the couch...I'm afraid of what will happen LOL!! I am watching Pitch Perfect with the girls before they go to bed. It is really funny so far.

I am going to get on amazon and get a new wallet here in a minute. I am sad my other one broke like that! I have had it for at least a year though...still :(

Lillytame: It was good BK! I had a large mocha frappe too....it was heaven. LOL


----------



## GingerPanda

Sorry I haven't been posting much this week. We've been in Nashville, and I've been running around like a crazy person. :wacko:


----------



## LillyTame

Heeeeey GingerPanda...I was wondering where you were hiding!


----------



## GingerPanda

Hiding in a city!


----------



## adopim

Wow, LoveSanrio... That is quite a tough day :( I'm sorry :hugs: I hope tomorrow brings a better day for you!


----------



## TTCaWee1

OMG Love - what a bad day! Pitch Perfect is so funny. DH watched it with me (surprisingly) and he liked it too. I know how you feel. I have days like that more and more. We have been SO busy lately. I'm not exaggerating either, I'm probably understating. Well last night one of my fellow nurses decided to use me as a punching bag for her lack of confidence and totally ragged on me to my face and talked mad shit to me. Well I like to avoid confrontation, especially at work so I just said OK to everything and told her well, maybe we need to get our nurse manager involved....As soon as I walked away I started crying. And I'm not talking about tearing up, I was BAWLING :cry: I had to have someone clock me out because I didn't want to walk through the department. Then I emailed my manager while crying and shaking and thinking I was going to puke the whole time. I finally went home after an hour, I cried the whole walk to my car, which is about 3 blocks, called DH and cried hysterically to him (he was working), then went home and cried for another hour or two. I don't even know why lol. Then when DH got home this morning and I explained the full story to him I started crying again. My nurse manager emailed me back today and I started crying again lol. I had the worst headache all day, had to take my contacts out and took a 4 hour nap. I have no idea why she got under my skin so bad, but I lost it. Thankfully I am off until Saturday, and I talked to another co-worker who said she did the same thing to her until she put her in her place.

I hope your night goes better!


----------



## LillyTame

TTCaWee1 - :hugs: sorry to hear you had a bad day too! Is this the day of bad days or what?! 

Glad I stayed home! But going out tonight to see a movie...hopefully will take my mind off TTC for a little while.


----------



## LoveSanrio

adopim said:


> Wow, LoveSanrio... That is quite a tough day :( I'm sorry :hugs: I hope tomorrow brings a better day for you!

Thanks :) I'm getting ready to bleach the crap out of my hair...so maybe that will help me get out some frustation LOL :rofl:



GingerPanda said:


> Sorry I haven't been posting much this week. We've been in Nashville, and I've been running around like a crazy person. :wacko:

I was wondering where you were! Hope you are having fun though! You aren't all that far from me! :) :hi:



TTCaWee1 said:


> OMG Love - what a bad day! Pitch Perfect is so funny. DH watched it with me (surprisingly) and he liked it too. I know how you feel. I have days like that more and more. We have been SO busy lately. I'm not exaggerating either, I'm probably understating. Well last night one of my fellow nurses decided to use me as a punching bag for her lack of confidence and totally ragged on me to my face and talked mad shit to me. Well I like to avoid confrontation, especially at work so I just said OK to everything and told her well, maybe we need to get our nurse manager involved....As soon as I walked away I started crying. And I'm not talking about tearing up, I was BAWLING :cry: I had to have someone clock me out because I didn't want to walk through the department. Then I emailed my manager while crying and shaking and thinking I was going to puke the whole time. I finally went home after an hour, I cried the whole walk to my car, which is about 3 blocks, called DH and cried hysterically to him (he was working), then went home and cried for another hour or two. I don't even know why lol. Then when DH got home this morning and I explained the full story to him I started crying again. My nurse manager emailed me back today and I started crying again lol. I had the worst headache all day, had to take my contacts out and took a 4 hour nap. I have no idea why she got under my skin so bad, but I lost it. Thankfully I am off until Saturday, and I talked to another co-worker who said she did the same thing to her until she put her in her place.
> 
> I hope your night goes better!

Ugh. People like that really piss me off. I'm so sorry she is such a *****, and made you feel the way you did. Some people just think they are better than everyone else, and take out their crap on other people to make themselves feel better. Next time she feels like opening her mouth, tell her to go tell it to someone who cares....and that is being nice.

I really hope you feel better after this crappy night! :hugs:



LillyTame said:


> TTCaWee1 - :hugs: sorry to hear you had a bad day too! Is this the day of bad days or what?!
> 
> Glad I stayed home! But going out tonight to see a movie...hopefully will take my mind off TTC for a little while.

Haha! Tonight there just must be something in the air! I hope you had a good night out though. I love going to the movies. What did you guys see? I want to see that horror film that is coming out soon called MAMA. Did you see the previews for that?! It looks super creeeeepy!! :shock:


----------



## LillyTame

LoveSanrio - yep, Mama is on our todo list for next week! Can't wait. Tonight we say Haunted House, a comedy. Very funny....I laughed through most of it. Had a good time out and found out my friend is TTC too! She is 38yo and this is her 3rd month trying. FX'd for all of us!


----------



## Sweet Cherie

Girly922 said:


> AFM - AF hit full force today so it's on to next month where I'll be using the CBFM and temping. I'm going all out to get a valentines day bfp. Lol.

Sorry to read this and :dust: for a Valentines bfp.

I'm out too, but I had conceived so the bleeding is dreadful and abundant.

I don't even know if I should try again at my age, but I can't let go of the pink dream - ah well...


----------



## Renaendel

I am buying Internet sticks next month, but this month I am stuck with ones I can buy in town. My temps keep climbing and my tests keep coming back negative. :nope:

I feel like I need another test to prove to myself that the asured dollar tree cheapies aren't full of crap. What brand and test should I pick up.


----------



## adopim

Renaendel said:


> I am buying Internet sticks next month, but this month I am stuck with ones I can buy in town. My temps keep climbing and my tests keep coming back negative. :nope:
> 
> I feel like I need another test to prove to myself that the asured dollar tree cheapies aren't full of crap. What brand and test should I pick up.

I would try testing with a FRER! :thumbup:


----------



## Eltjuh

I just bought another 2-pack of tests from poundland today haha  OMG I'm crazy!! Looked in 2 chemists for FRERs but they both didn't have any in... Had a look in savers aswell. They did do the Answer tests though, but hubby was there and didn't really wanna get them when he was there! haha :blush: 
Though he was there when I got the ones in poundland... think he might know I'm a POAS addict :haha:

My boobs have been feeling kind of painful all day, but it's a weird kind of pain, really hard to explain... kind of like a pressure (mainly feels like it's behind the nipple, or on the 'inside' you know where the 2 touch  haha) Even in the swimming pool I could feel it! Don't know what to make of it... cervix seems to have dropped again today... So I have NO idea whether I'm gonna get my bfp or not... Just keep testing I guess  haha


----------



## LoveSanrio

LillyTame said:


> LoveSanrio - yep, Mama is on our todo list for next week! Can't wait. Tonight we say Haunted House, a comedy. Very funny....I laughed through most of it. Had a good time out and found out my friend is TTC too! She is 38yo and this is her 3rd month trying. FX'd for all of us!

Oh man, I want to see that! It looks like a "Scary Movie" movie, right? It looks so funny! I am so going to have to check it out.

That is awesome about your friend! You're right, FX'd for all of us!!!



Sweet Cherie said:


> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> AFM - AF hit full force today so it's on to next month where I'll be using the CBFM and temping. I'm going all out to get a valentines day bfp. Lol.
> 
> Sorry to read this and :dust: for a Valentines bfp.
> 
> I'm out too, but I had conceived so the bleeding is dreadful and abundant.
> 
> I don't even know if I should try again at my age, but I can't let go of the pink dream - ah well...Click to expand...

I'm so sorry to hear this :hugs::hugs: You say you shouldn't try at your age, may I ask how old you are?



Renaendel said:


> I am buying Internet sticks next month, but this month I am stuck with ones I can buy in town. My temps keep climbing and my tests keep coming back negative. :nope:
> 
> I feel like I need another test to prove to myself that the asured dollar tree cheapies aren't full of crap. What brand and test should I pick up.

How many dpo are you?



Eltjuh said:


> I just bought another 2-pack of tests from poundland today haha  OMG I'm crazy!! Looked in 2 chemists for FRERs but they both didn't have any in... Had a look in savers aswell. They did do the Answer tests though, but hubby was there and didn't really wanna get them when he was there! haha :blush:
> Though he was there when I got the ones in poundland... think he might know I'm a POAS addict :haha:
> 
> My boobs have been feeling kind of painful all day, but it's a weird kind of pain, really hard to explain... kind of like a pressure (mainly feels like it's behind the nipple, or on the 'inside' you know where the 2 touch  haha) Even in the swimming pool I could feel it! Don't know what to make of it... cervix seems to have dropped again today... So I have NO idea whether I'm gonna get my bfp or not... Just keep testing I guess  haha

Are you late for AF? Your symptoms sound promising for sure! FX'd for your BFP!


----------



## Eltjuh

Nope, not due till tuesday. Had some lower back 'cramps' aswell today, kind of like AF (got all my contractions in my back aswell when I was in labour) and had some pinchy kind of feelings in my lower stomach/uterus area aswell.... 

FX..... Testing again in the morning! Hopefully tonight I won't get the awful bowel cramps I had last night and I won't have to go to the toilet then, so my urine will be more concentrated.... 

Not decided what test I'm gonna do tomorrow though.... got an asda one, a first vue(poundland) one, and a superdrug digi and a cb digi, but I like to keep the digi's for when I get a faint positive to confirm it's actually there and I'm not making it up! haha


----------



## LillyTame

The 2 movies do look a lot a like, but I want to see Scary Movie also. And there was a preview for another exorcist movie


----------



## Renaendel

@loveSanrio: I am at 13dpo with a standard luteal phase of 12 taken over the past year. I understand that implantation could also just have happened around 12 so it wold not be the tests fault. Can't detect HCG if the hormone isn't yet present. Debating on using the frer on 14 or at 15 dpo with my last dollar store test.

Fertility friend said it detected a triphasic shift at 9dpo so that would be implantation if it occurred right??? Or am I just crazy. Either way this calls for more stick peeing.


----------



## adopim

Fx'd for everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## LoveSanrio

Eltjuh said:


> Nope, not due till tuesday. Had some lower back 'cramps' aswell today, kind of like AF (got all my contractions in my back aswell when I was in labour) and had some pinchy kind of feelings in my lower stomach/uterus area aswell....
> 
> FX..... Testing again in the morning! Hopefully tonight I won't get the awful bowel cramps I had last night and I won't have to go to the toilet then, so my urine will be more concentrated....
> 
> Not decided what test I'm gonna do tomorrow though.... got an asda one, a first vue(poundland) one, and a superdrug digi and a cb digi, but I like to keep the digi's for when I get a faint positive to confirm it's actually there and I'm not making it up! haha

I'm with ya, I usually save the digis' too :) It is always nice to see the word "pregnant" though, that is for sure.
I hope you get your BFP tomorrow morning!! :thumbup:



LillyTame said:


> The 2 movies do look a lot a like, but I want to see Scary Movie also. And there was a preview for another exorcist movie

Oh no way! That is awesome! I'm gonna have to look that up! The original Exorcist still scares the pee outta me! LOL 



Renaendel said:


> @loveSanrio: I am at 13dpo with a standard luteal phase of 12 taken over the past year. I understand that implantation could also just have happened around 12 so it wold not be the tests fault. Can't detect HCG if the hormone isn't yet present. Debating on using the frer on 14 or at 15 dpo with my last dollar store test.
> 
> Fertility friend said it detected a triphasic shift at 9dpo so that would be implantation if it occurred right??? Or am I just crazy. Either way this calls for more stick peeing.

:rofl: AGREED! More stick peeing is always called for!

Yeah, you are totally right! Implantation can happen even at 12 days dpo, and it does for a lot of ladies, and they don't get their BFP's until like, 16dpo! I'm excited for you. :) I hope you get your BFP soon! :flower:


Anyhow, I am so tired tonight. Didn't get to temp this morning because I didn't even get a solid 3 hours last night! Temping is gonna be hard for me bc my sleep is all jacked up. BUT, with OPK's it will be okay. I'm not gonna stress about it. Good news is: AF is about to get back on her broom and ride away! Tomorrow should be my last day, and then it's off to the races again! 

I would love to get a BFP next month. My wedding anniversary is Feb. 23rd, and we will be in the Smoky Mountains. It would be pretty great to tell DH I was preg on our vacation together. Here's hoping! :thumbup:


----------



## Sweet Cherie

LoveSanrio, in answer to your question, I have just turned 41. Thank you for your kind words and please keep me in your prayers...
:dust: for an anniversary bfp for you!


----------



## Eltjuh

Well, here are my tests for the day. Decided to just use both tests and an OPK.
See for yourself (but it's not good news :S)
 



Attached Files:







CAM00446.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## LoveSanrio

Sweet Cherie said:


> LoveSanrio, in answer to your question, I have just turned 41. Thank you for your kind words and please keep me in your prayers...
> :dust: for an anniversary bfp for you!

Oh goodness, that's not too old! A close friend of mine conceived at 41, and now has a happy and healthy 1 1/2 year old boy! She also had a girl 18 months before that!

Don't give up hope! :hugs:


----------



## LoveSanrio

Eltjuh said:


> Well, here are my tests for the day. Decided to just use both tests and an OPK.
> See for yourself (but it's not good news :S)

Aww, sorry hun :hugs:

Ya never know though, it is a bit early still!



Well ladies, I have run into an issue. I don't think I am going to be able to temp. I knew this was gonna happen, but thought maybe I would get lucky. I have problems sleeping, so it is hard for me to temp after a solid 3 hours, and temp at the same time every morning. So far it hasn't been good. The other day my temp was take after 1 1/2 of sleep, and this morning I had had 4 hours od sleep, but it was 30 minutes sooner than last time!

I'm kinda sad about this because I am afraid I am not O'ing due to previous depo injections or something. Would doing OPK's and and checking CM be enough to determine if I OV? I know that OPK's can be positive, even if you don't ovulate. :S

*Sigh*.......... I don't know what to do.......


----------



## TTCaWee1

Eltjuh said:


> Well, here are my tests for the day. Decided to just use both tests and an OPK.
> See for yourself (but it's not good news :S)

I don't see anything on the HPTs but that opk is really dark! Hopefully you'll get your bfp soon! I'm 14dpo and still getting squinters...


----------



## TTCaWee1

LoveSanrio said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> Well, here are my tests for the day. Decided to just use both tests and an OPK.
> See for yourself (but it's not good news :S)
> 
> Aww, sorry hun :hugs:
> 
> Ya never know though, it is a bit early still!
> 
> 
> 
> Well ladies, I have run into an issue. I don't think I am going to be able to temp. I knew this was gonna happen, but thought maybe I would get lucky. I have problems sleeping, so it is hard for me to temp after a solid 3 hours, and temp at the same time every morning. So far it hasn't been good. The other day my temp was take after 1 1/2 of sleep, and this morning I had had 4 hours od sleep, but it was 30 minutes sooner than last time!
> 
> I'm kinda sad about this because I am afraid I am not O'ing due to previous depo injections or something. Would doing OPK's and and checking CM be enough to determine if I OV? I know that OPK's can be positive, even if you don't ovulate. :S
> 
> *Sigh*.......... I don't know what to do.......Click to expand...

I don't temp because of my work schedule. I monitor my CP, CM, use opks and a saliva microscope. It took a few cycles to see a pattern but its like clockwork every time around O time.


----------



## Eltjuh

I was thinking I might've ovulated slightly later than I thought. Cause I went off my first +OPK but I had another +OPK the day after.... so I might even be as little as 7dpo I guess (considering you're supposed to O within 48hrs after +OPK right??) I got mine at 8th and 9th of december. 
I will keep testing.

My cervix has gone right back up again, like hard-to-feel-high!! So I've got some hope... I obviously googled and there have been some people that got their bfp when they had a +OPK after they already ovulated, but ofcourse there were some people that still got their AF with a +OPK after they already ovulated aswell..... :wacko:

Wish there was just 1 answer!!!


----------



## adopim

LoveSanrio: 30 minutes difference from normal temp time is actually acceptable. However the sporadic sleep could be a problem. Like TTCaWee1 said, if you keep doing OPKs and checking CM and maybe learning how to check CP and see if you come across some kind of pattern. 

Eltjuh: I am one of those people. I started temping and using OPKs in my last cycle (I used to be able to pinpoint Ov but once we started semi-trying I couldn't tell anymore). Both cycles I got positive OPKs on CD15 and CD16. My temp would spike on CD16 and remain high so FF would give me solid crosshairs on CD15 since that is what my temp indicated. I didn't record the positive OPK on CD16 this cycle since it caused some confusion last cycle.
That is my experiences anyway. I always wished there was just one answer too! :wacko:


----------



## Eltjuh

adopim said:


> LoveSanrio: 30 minutes difference from normal temp time is actually acceptable. However the sporadic sleep could be a problem. Like TTCaWee1 said, if you keep doing OPKs and checking CM and maybe learning how to check CP and see if you come across some kind of pattern.
> 
> Eltjuh: I am one of those people. I started temping and using OPKs in my last cycle (I used to be able to pinpoint Ov but once we started semi-trying I couldn't tell anymore). Both cycles I got positive OPKs on CD15 and CD16. My temp would spike on CD16 and remain high so FF would give me solid crosshairs on CD15 since that is what my temp indicated. I didn't record the positive OPK on CD16 this cycle since it caused some confusion last cycle.
> That is my experiences anyway. I always wished there was just one answer too! :wacko:

Did you get a positive OPK before your bfp though?? (after you ovulated)??


----------



## Renaendel

Yay my pee buddies you did not fail me! FRERs are the best tests ever, and not just because it showed a positive! Your advice on tests was golden.


----------



## GingerPanda

Renaendel said:


> Yay my pee buddies you did not fail me! FRERs are the best tests ever, and not just because it showed a positive! Your advice on tests was golden.

:dance: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :dance:


----------



## Eltjuh

I wish I could've bought a FRER... been looking in lots of shops lately and they don't have them :S Don't ask me why?! I'm just gonna have to do with others I guess.... 

Maybe it's the universe trying to tell me something... I really wanted to try a FRER cause I wanna see if it works early for me when I get a bfp and I thought maybe I'd get a bfp this month (considering timing of BD and O) maybe the universe is trying to tell me it's not gonna happen by taking all the FRERs out of the shops I go to!  haha


----------



## LillyTame

I'm out :witch: got me...but I should be able to test again on Valentine's day! :thumbup:


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh no LillyTame!! :( :hugs:
Sorry to hear she got you!! Good luck next cycle


----------



## Girly922

Sorry LillyTame :hugs: 

I'm hoping to test on valentines day too. Hoping I can get a bfp as a nice present for OH :)


----------



## adopim

Eltjuh said:


> Did you get a positive OPK before your bfp though?? (after you ovulated)??

I didn't take an OPK directly before my BFP. I took the OPKs and they were positive on CD15 and CD16. It was confirmed that I Ov'd on CD15 despite the positive OPK on CD16. I almost took one on CD23 (8DPO) and but ended up not. In hindsight I should have but I went to Dollar Tree and bought those to stave me off until actual testing day instead of using OPKs like I was going to. 



Renaendel said:


> Yay my pee buddies you did not fail me! FRERs are the best tests ever, and not just because it showed a positive! Your advice on tests was golden.

:happydance: Yay!


----------



## Eltjuh

adopim said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> Did you get a positive OPK before your bfp though?? (after you ovulated)??
> 
> I didn't take an OPK directly before my BFP. I took the OPKs and they were positive on CD15 and CD16. It was confirmed that I Ov'd on CD15 despite the positive OPK on CD16. I almost took one on CD23 (8DPO) and but ended up not. In hindsight I should have but I went to Dollar Tree and bought those to stave me off until actual testing day instead of using OPKs like I was going to.Click to expand...

Ok so what you mean is that I might've still ovulated on the 8th (when I first got my +OPK) ?? eventhough the next day was positive aswell ? 

Really keeping everything crossed!!


----------



## adopim

Eltjuh said:


> Ok so what you mean is that I might've still ovulated on the 8th (when I first got my +OPK) ?? eventhough the next day was positive aswell ?
> 
> Really keeping everything crossed!!

Exactly! There's a definite possibility. It happened to me 2 cycles in a row (both of the cycles I used OPKs, which leads me to believe it's quite common for me). Obviously I can't tell you for 100% but I can tell you it can happen for you too! :) I've got my fingers crossed for you too!!


----------



## LoveSanrio

Renaendel said:


> Yay my pee buddies you did not fail me! FRERs are the best tests ever, and not just because it showed a positive! Your advice on tests was golden.

:happydance: CONGRATS :happydance:


----------



## LoveSanrio

LillyTame said:


> I'm out :witch: got me...but I should be able to test again on Valentine's day! :thumbup:

Aww boo! The :witch: sucks LOL! Got my FX for you this coming cycle though. I have them crossed for everyone that hasn't gotten their BFP yet!



Eltjuh said:


> adopim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> Did you get a positive OPK before your bfp though?? (after you ovulated)??
> 
> I didn't take an OPK directly before my BFP. I took the OPKs and they were positive on CD15 and CD16. It was confirmed that I Ov'd on CD15 despite the positive OPK on CD16. I almost took one on CD23 (8DPO) and but ended up not. In hindsight I should have but I went to Dollar Tree and bought those to stave me off until actual testing day instead of using OPKs like I was going to.Click to expand...
> 
> Ok so what you mean is that I might've still ovulated on the 8th (when I first got my +OPK) ?? eventhough the next day was positive aswell ?
> 
> *Really keeping everything crossed!!*Click to expand...

Got mine crossed for you too!!!!!!! 


Anyhow, it has been a long day for me ladies. Had to take my 7 year old to her neurology appointment today. Unfortunately she gets migraines, and has since she was 3. It has been quite a ride, but things are much better under control now. She gets FULL ON migraines, i.e. vomiting ALL NIGHT, the whole 9 yards. We manage them by regular neurologist appointments, and 2 different medications. 

Other than that I am just flat out TIRED. I can't wait until my kids go to bed so that I can too haha! Usually I stay up late!

I hope all of you had a great day! :hugs:


----------



## AmyRR

Eltjuh said:


> Nope, not due till tuesday. Had some lower back 'cramps' aswell today, kind of like AF (got all my contractions in my back aswell when I was in labour) and had some pinchy kind of feelings in my lower stomach/uterus area aswell....
> 
> FX..... Testing again in the morning! Hopefully tonight I won't get the awful bowel cramps I had last night and I won't have to go to the toilet then, so my urine will be more concentrated....
> 
> Not decided what test I'm gonna do tomorrow though.... got an asda one, a first vue(poundland) one, and a superdrug digi and a cb digi, but I like to keep the digi's for when I get a faint positive to confirm it's actually there and I'm not making it up! haha

Yeah I've heard that the digi's aren't as sensitive as some of the other tests, so I am planning to save mine to confirm a FRET BFP when I get it.



Renaendel said:


> @loveSanrio: I am at 13dpo with a standard luteal phase of 12 taken over the past year. I understand that implantation could also just have happened around 12 so it wold not be the tests fault. Can't detect HCG if the hormone isn't yet present. Debating on using the frer on 14 or at 15 dpo with my last dollar store test.
> 
> Fertility friend said it detected a triphasic shift at 9dpo so that would be implantation if it occurred right??? Or am I just crazy. Either way this calls for more stick peeing.

What is a triphasic shift? Is that what we should expect if implantation occurs...I'm new to temps and trying to understand it all



Renaendel said:


> Yay my pee buddies you did not fail me! FRERs are the best tests ever, and not just because it showed a positive! Your advice on tests was golden.

CONGRATS Renaendel! Such exciting news!


----------



## adopim

AmyRR said:


> What is a triphasic shift? Is that what we should expect if implantation occurs...I'm new to temps and trying to understand it all

I don't think I would expect it. According to Fertility Friend, it only happens in 12% of pregnancy charts and 4% non-pregnancy charts totaling only 16% of all charts (at least that's how I understood it when I read the details about it). Doesn't seem terribly common. It is called triphasic because there are three distinct levels of temps. Pre-Ov temps followed by a temp spike and Post-Ov temps. A chart becomes triphasic is when a woman gets another temp spike after implantation. :)


----------



## Eltjuh

I give up..... bfn again.... AF due in 3 days!


----------



## Blackrain90

Broke down and bought some grocery store cheapos lol. BFN as I expected, but then I am only about 6dpo. Started getting some on and off cramps/back ache this evening, and have had a tiny bit of light pink spotting, almost nothing; Only noticed because I have been wearing tampons (sorry TMI) because there is a chance the :witch: could be headed here on her broom any day. Hoping what I am feeling is implantation but I'm starting to have my doubts (currently CD 29, avg cycle around 31 days).


----------



## LoveSanrio

Hey girls! How is everyone's weekend so far? Mine has been pretty good, just kinda been hangin' out. Had to go to the grocery store earlier, and that always sucks, but other than that it has been good :) DH did the dishes for me today, so that was awesome! Oh, and I actually got some sleep last night, and was able to take my temp on time! Pretty amazing. I was pretty happy about that!

So I have a 32 day cycle, or at least that is what last cycle was...so I am going by that because I had never counted before, and I have been told that I really don't need to use my OPK's until CD 15 or so....but I have decided to start using them tomorrow ahaha! I wouldn't belong here if I was actually able to wait until CD 15 right?


----------



## Blackrain90

LoveSanrio: Lol, if you have lots of ovulation tests might as well! You never know, you could O early or late. My cycles have mainly averaged 27-31 days, so I was told to test from CD11-19 (I buy pack of 9 FR OPKs) turns out I usually O on CD 22-23! So from one POAS addict to another, since you could very well O at any time, I'd say that's a great excuse to start testing early!! :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Hey girls.... I need your opinion on this picture.... 

It's a predictor 4 days early test.... Apparently at 2 days before your period is due it gives a 100% accuracy (which I don't believe cause they can never be 100% accurate) Anyway... I was sitting waiting and then inspected it over and over and REALLY thought I could see a very very very faint line there.... Please tell me I don't have line eye...... :nope:
 



Attached Files:







CAM00454.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## LoveSanrio

Hmm...at first glance I don't see anything, but if I keep looking I *think* I see a super faint line. That is what I hate about looking at them online, they look so much different in person!


----------



## Eltjuh

I put it on countdown to pregnancy aswell and got 38 positive votes and 10 negative.... And also put it in the hpt gallery here and everyone says positive, but they warned me about the false positives these tests have been known to give you.... :wacko: Think I'll test again tonight but I'll definitely test in the morning again! 

Cervix is still high, soft and closed, cm has gone more creamy than sticky and just had this sharp pain in my ovary area... Sounds like good signs, but you never know :S


----------



## GingerPanda

Ooooh, fingers crossed for you! I think I see a faint line, even on my phone, but it's hard to get a detailed look!

As for me, I had weird brown spotting last night, but no cramps. I don't even know what CD or DPO I am, as I decided just to let things happen this time around. Had several dreams about POAS last night, though!


----------



## Sweet Cherie

LoveSanrio said:


> Sweet Cherie said:
> 
> 
> LoveSanrio, in answer to your question, I have just turned 41. Thank you for your kind words and please keep me in your prayers...
> :dust: for an anniversary bfp for you!
> 
> Oh goodness, that's not too old! A close friend of mine conceived at 41, and now has a happy and healthy 1 1/2 year old boy! She also had a girl 18 months before that!
> 
> Don't give up hope! :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs:  Thanks for your lovely message! I know in my heart I'm not too old but logically, I suppose you can't help but worry about the complications that come with being an older mother. But - as my friends say - complications can happen no matter what your age is. I don't look my age either, don't drink, smoke or eat meat! Maybe I'll start peeing on OPK sticks and temping and see how I feel. DH thinks we should keep trying for at least another year. He's lovely and so hopeful...


----------



## LoveSanrio

Sweet Cherie said:


> LoveSanrio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Cherie said:
> 
> 
> LoveSanrio, in answer to your question, I have just turned 41. Thank you for your kind words and please keep me in your prayers...
> :dust: for an anniversary bfp for you!
> 
> Oh goodness, that's not too old! A close friend of mine conceived at 41, and now has a happy and healthy 1 1/2 year old boy! She also had a girl 18 months before that!
> 
> Don't give up hope! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs:  Thanks for your lovely message! I know in my heart I'm not too old but logically, I suppose you can't help but worry about the complications that come with being an older mother. But - as my friends say - complications can happen no matter what your age is. I don't look my age either, don't drink, smoke or eat meat! Maybe I'll start peeing on OPK sticks and temping and see how I feel. DH thinks we should keep trying for at least another year. He's lovely and so hopeful...Click to expand...

ABSOLUTELY! Complications can arise regardless of age. I had my first baby in my early 20's, and had pre eclampsia. For some reason my body doesn't handle pregnancy well, and I get pre eclampsia EVERY time I am pregnant, and last time it turned into Toxemia, and I was very ill. A friend of mine had her first baby at age 20, and it took her over a year to get preg! 

I say definitely go for it with the OPK's, and temping. I like the fact that it makes you feel like you have more control over what is going on with your body ect. And I like that it helps you to learn what your body is doing at what times. Kinda gives you peace of mind.


----------



## Sweet Cherie

Eltjuh said:


> I put it on countdown to pregnancy aswell and got 38 positive votes and 10 negative.... And also put it in the hpt gallery here and everyone says positive, but they warned me about the false positives these tests have been known to give you.... :wacko: Think I'll test again tonight but I'll definitely test in the morning again!
> 
> Cervix is still high, soft and closed, cm has gone more creamy than sticky and just had this sharp pain in my ovary area... Sounds like good signs, but you never know :S

 Keeping everything crossed for you. I couldn't honestly see a line but God willing it's there. Take care and keep us posted. It's great to read happy news!! :dust:


----------



## LoveSanrio

Eltjuh said:


> I put it on countdown to pregnancy aswell and got 38 positive votes and 10 negative.... And also put it in the hpt gallery here and everyone says positive, but they warned me about the false positives these tests have been known to give you.... :wacko: Think I'll test again tonight but I'll definitely test in the morning again!
> 
> Cervix is still high, soft and closed, cm has gone more creamy than sticky and just had this sharp pain in my ovary area... Sounds like good signs, but you never know :S

Woot! Sounds good! All very promising signs. Looking forward to seeing your next test!


----------



## Sweet Cherie

LoveSanrio said:


> Sweet Cherie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoveSanrio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Cherie said:
> 
> 
> LoveSanrio, in answer to your question, I have just turned 41. Thank you for your kind words and please keep me in your prayers...
> :dust: for an anniversary bfp for you!
> 
> Oh goodness, that's not too old! A close friend of mine conceived at 41, and now has a happy and healthy 1 1/2 year old boy! She also had a girl 18 months before that!
> 
> Don't give up hope! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs:  Thanks for your lovely message! I know in my heart I'm not too old but logically, I suppose you can't help but worry about the complications that come with being an older mother. But - as my friends say - complications can happen no matter what your age is. I don't look my age either, don't drink, smoke or eat meat! Maybe I'll start peeing on OPK sticks and temping and see how I feel. DH thinks we should keep trying for at least another year. He's lovely and so hopeful... Click to expand...
> 
> ABSOLUTELY! Complications can arise regardless of age. I had my first baby in my early 20's, and had pre eclampsia. For some reason my body doesn't handle pregnancy well, and I get pre eclampsia EVERY time I am pregnant, and last time it turned into Toxemia, and I was very ill. A friend of mine had her first baby at age 20, and it took her over a year to get preg!
> 
> I say definitely go for it with the OPK's, and temping. I like the fact that it makes you feel like you have more control over what is going on with your body ect. And I like that it helps you to learn what your body is doing at what times. Kinda gives you peace of mind.Click to expand...

 Yes, it's important to feel in control, you're so right. I had DS in my twenties, first month of trying!, and thought I'd be able to pop one out whenever we wanted. Sadly it hasn't happened since and I have so much love to give I think I might burst...:cry: DS and DH get loads of it but I don't want to overwhelm them - lol Thank you, you've made me feel a lot better at a sad time. :hugs:


----------



## LoveSanrio

Well I am glad I can be here for you to talk to, and help you to feel better!

:hugs:


----------



## Lara310809

Eltjuh said:


> Hey girls.... I need your opinion on this picture....
> 
> It's a predictor 4 days early test.... Apparently at 2 days before your period is due it gives a 100% accuracy (which I don't believe cause they can never be 100% accurate) Anyway... I was sitting waiting and then inspected it over and over and REALLY thought I could see a very very very faint line there.... Please tell me I don't have line eye...... :nope:

with my second pregnancy I only got a second line after 24hrs! I was concerned it was an evap, but the line was coloured. I took a phot of it but you could only see it with the naked eye. I tested the next day and got a positive on a CB Digi.


----------



## LoveSanrio

Oh wow! That is cool! Goes to show that you never really know what is gonna happen! :thumbup:


----------



## LoveSanrio

So I just took my first OPK for this cycle, and it was negative, of course. Very faint line.

It is nice to get started with this cycle though. FX!


----------



## Blackrain90

Geeze I suck haha! So I tested this morning (about 7DPO) with FMU, didn't really see a line (thought I might have seen something at certain angles but figured I am getting line eye). Anyways about 1 1/2 hours later I, of course, went back to check, and now there is a more noticeable line, don't have to squint to really see, and looks a bit purple (like the control line does now). Not sure if it really shows up in photos or not, but may upload the pics I took originally and now. I am driving myself crazy haha. If AF doesn't show tonight I will probably test tomorrow morning too. Yikes, can you say ADDICT?!


----------



## Eltjuh

Blackrain90 said:


> Geeze I suck haha! So I tested this morning (about 7DPO) with FMU, didn't really see a line (thought I might have seen something at certain angles but figured I am getting line eye). Anyways about 1 1/2 hours later I, of course, went back to check, and now there is a more noticeable line, don't have to squint to really see, and looks a bit purple (like the control line does now). Not sure if it really shows up in photos or not, but may upload the pics I took originally and now. I am driving myself crazy haha. If AF doesn't show tonight I will probably test tomorrow morning too. Yikes, can you say ADDICT?!

Do it do it do it!!! Upload the pictures!!  I want to do another test but I'm too scared it's gonna be negative.... so I'm waiting till tomorrow morning, that way I can't blame it on not being concentrated enough if it's negative.....


----------



## adopim

I made it this morning without testing! :happydance: Of the last 13 days I have tested 12 of them....
Yup, definitely an addict.
Yes! Post pictures! Addicts love seeing other people's tests too!! :thumbup:


----------



## baby4me2013

Hi everyone! I've been stalking this post for a week. It took awhile to read through it all. I'm on my second month of ttc. I am a POAS addict. I thought it was pretty hardcore until I read your stuff, no offense. But you did get me thinking about the BOAS! Talk about enabling. 

It's harder for me becase my husband and I are having to use donation sperm, so higher stakes for us. Which makes me feel slightly crazier with testing. You know when you go to the dollar tree and buy all the HPT's they have in stock, you might have a real problem.

Even worse, last week I realized that our FSA card will pay for this stuff. So I shopped around the internet to find the best price on the digital stuff. Apparently TARGET is the place! I got a Clearblue Digital OPK for $35 for 20 tests and they have the digital early HPT's for cheap too! Got 10 of those, although I doubt that will be enough. However, I still have 8 dollar store tests. Do you think 20 OPK's and 18 hpt's will be enough for this cycle? I'm hoping the digital will curb my crazy because I can't stare at a line or take apart (I probably could take apart but I'm gonna tell myself that it is impossible). 

I flipped out when AF came, cried and stayed in bed all day. Told DH and he cried too. I think we are beyond baby crazy. :cry:

This month I am taking BBT (although it looks all kinds of crazy, not even close any day and I take at the same time, before I get up in the morning.... ok I don't do it, DH does). I just started OPK today at CD7. My AF is crazy irregular. Last month I used the shettles calendar and that didn't work. I was OPK'ing, but I don't think I was reading the tests correctly. To make matters worse I'm pretty sure I have PCOS. 

UGHHGSJDHFLSUDKFHNSHDKFHUSYFHESDH!!!!!!

So, on I go again. I was ok at CD2 when I realized I could give myself a break from the POAS crazy, but today it starts again. I'm not too anxious because I don't expect anything at this point. But I know my anxiety about this is going to start again soon. 

On a side note I started a bunch of supplements too, hoping that doesn't screw up O time. :dohh:


----------



## baby4me2013

Blackrain90 said:


> Geeze I suck haha! So I tested this morning (about 7DPO) with FMU, didn't really see a line (thought I might have seen something at certain angles but figured I am getting line eye). Anyways about 1 1/2 hours later I, of course, went back to check, and now there is a more noticeable line, don't have to squint to really see, and looks a bit purple (like the control line does now). Not sure if it really shows up in photos or not, but may upload the pics I took originally and now. I am driving myself crazy haha. If AF doesn't show tonight I will probably test tomorrow morning too. Yikes, can you say ADDICT?!

I wanna see!


----------



## Blackrain90

adopim said:


> I made it this morning without testing! :happydance: Of the last 13 days I have tested 12 of them....
> Yup, definitely an addict.
> Yes! Post pictures! Addicts love seeing other people's tests too!! :thumbup:

So here are my pics from today (wont bother with last nights because it was, and still is, stark white.

First pic was the original done @ 3 mins. Next 2 are about 1 1/2 hours after, and then I caved and broke it open lol. All the same test lol. 

Anything? I can see faint line in person, but cant seem to see much in the pics. :shrug:

I may just be crazy hahaha.:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 15









pic2.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 14









pic34.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 15









pic5.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 13









pic6.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Eltjuh

Sorry, I don't see anything in the pics... :( Hopefully there is something there though!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Hope it's the start of a BFP! I can't see anything on my phone, though.

Welcome, baby4me2013!

I have no idea what's going on with me. I'm spotting (brown), and it isn't even near time for AF yet. Best I can tell, I probably O'd earlier this week?


----------



## Blackrain90

Yeah I kind of figured lol.

Ugh my cousin just texted me that she got a positive test this morning. I'm pretty sure they just started trying, so I'm a wee bit jealous lol, but still incredibly excited for them!


----------



## clynn11

FX for BFPs for all!!!!! 

Blackrain90- I think I may see the faintest line, but I wouldn't take MY opinion on it.. my eyes seem to be the best eyes for finding any possible shade of evap!!!! I drive myself crazy lol.

GingerPanda- IB hopefully?!?! FX!!!

Taking my first OPK for this cycle when I get home from work... pretty bad i'm excited to start POAS again!!! I just want a lil baby to love so bad :/ as I know we all do. After last cycle with my super dark evaps/false positives I'm so wary of testing early this cycle and really want to hold out until AF is due.. But with my addiction... we'll see what happens lol.

Also all of your experiments with BOAS has got me thinking... LOL


----------



## baby4me2013

OK I'm back again today. Just went to Target, bought 6 FRER's. Then I went to Walgreens. They have the monitor for $219. That's high, I'm crazy but not stupid. So I went to CVS cause they have them for $149 but don't carry in the store. UGH. With that it will track 30 days of cycle and I could still do the clearblue digi's, so that's lots of POAS. I'm really trying to be sensible but I really want to go online and spend $200 for this silly thing. Somebody stop me!


----------



## Eltjuh

What? The cb fertility monitor? Surely you should be able to get it.cheaper? Have a look on ebay or amazon....


----------



## baby4me2013

Eltjuh said:


> What? The cb fertility monitor? Surely you should be able to get it.cheaper? Have a look on ebay or amazon....

Yeah I want to use our Flex Spend acct to buy it, so i have to get it from a store. :wacko:


----------



## Renaendel

Word of warning to all of you. The new brand of preg tests at dollar tree are not as sensitive as the new choice. I had a pretty strong line on my frer at 14 days. The Assured test finally is giving me the smallest hint of a line at 17dpo. It has to be 50-100 mIu sensitivity. 
My tests at the doctor are very good, the new brand is NOT as sensitive as the old brand was.


----------



## baby4me2013

Renaendel said:


> Word of warning to all of you. The new brand of preg tests at dollar tree are not as sensitive as the new choice. I had a pretty strong line on my frer at 14 days. The Assured test finally is giving me the smallest hint of a line at 17dpo. It has to be 50-100 mIu sensitivity.
> My tests at the doctor are very good, the new brand is NOT as sensitive as the old brand was.

That's interesting. I've been able to get the New Choice at Dollar Tree but I bought all they had last week, guess that was the last of them!


----------



## Renaendel

My dollar tree still has the new choice opks but has moved to the assured hcg tests.


----------



## adopim

Yeah, when I went to the Dollar Tree here they still had the OPKs, but the shelf was completely empty of the HPTs. I found new choice ones in the checkout aisles but that was it. They must be making the switch here too.


----------



## LoveSanrio

Blackrain90 said:


> Geeze I suck haha! So I tested this morning (about 7DPO) with FMU, didn't really see a line (thought I might have seen something at certain angles but figured I am getting line eye). Anyways about 1 1/2 hours later I, of course, went back to check, and now there is a more noticeable line, don't have to squint to really see, and looks a bit purple (like the control line does now). Not sure if it really shows up in photos or not, but may upload the pics I took originally and now. I am driving myself crazy haha. If AF doesn't show tonight I will probably test tomorrow morning too. Yikes, can you say ADDICT?!

Hahaha! I couldn't even begin to count how many times I have done that to myself!



Eltjuh said:


> Blackrain90 said:
> 
> 
> Geeze I suck haha! So I tested this morning (about 7DPO) with FMU, didn't really see a line (thought I might have seen something at certain angles but figured I am getting line eye). Anyways about 1 1/2 hours later I, of course, went back to check, and now there is a more noticeable line, don't have to squint to really see, and looks a bit purple (like the control line does now). Not sure if it really shows up in photos or not, but may upload the pics I took originally and now. I am driving myself crazy haha. If AF doesn't show tonight I will probably test tomorrow morning too. Yikes, can you say ADDICT?!
> 
> Do it do it do it!!! Upload the pictures!!  I want to do another test but I'm too scared it's gonna be negative.... so I'm waiting till tomorrow morning, that way I can't blame it on not being concentrated enough if it's negative.....Click to expand...

I will be checking the thread tomorrow morning then! I have been wondering how it has been going for you! FX! :hugs:



adopim said:


> I made it this morning without testing! :happydance: Of the last 13 days I have tested 12 of them....
> Yup, definitely an addict.
> Yes! Post pictures! Addicts love seeing other people's tests too!! :thumbup:

HAHAHAHA!!! GOOD JOB!!! :thumbup:


----------



## LoveSanrio

baby4me2013 said:


> Hi everyone! I've been stalking this post for a week. It took awhile to read through it all. I'm on my second month of ttc. I am a POAS addict. I thought it was pretty hardcore until I read your stuff, no offense. But you did get me thinking about the BOAS! Talk about enabling.
> 
> It's harder for me becase my husband and I are having to use donation sperm, so higher stakes for us. Which makes me feel slightly crazier with testing. You know when you go to the dollar tree and buy all the HPT's they have in stock, you might have a real problem.
> 
> Even worse, last week I realized that our FSA card will pay for this stuff. So I shopped around the internet to find the best price on the digital stuff. Apparently TARGET is the place! I got a Clearblue Digital OPK for $35 for 20 tests and they have the digital early HPT's for cheap too! Got 10 of those, although I doubt that will be enough. However, I still have 8 dollar store tests. Do you think 20 OPK's and 18 hpt's will be enough for this cycle? I'm hoping the digital will curb my crazy because I can't stare at a line or take apart (I probably could take apart but I'm gonna tell myself that it is impossible).
> 
> I flipped out when AF came, cried and stayed in bed all day. Told DH and he cried too. I think we are beyond baby crazy. :cry:
> 
> This month I am taking BBT (although it looks all kinds of crazy, not even close any day and I take at the same time, before I get up in the morning.... ok I don't do it, DH does). I just started OPK today at CD7. My AF is crazy irregular. Last month I used the shettles calendar and that didn't work. I was OPK'ing, but I don't think I was reading the tests correctly. To make matters worse I'm pretty sure I have PCOS.
> 
> UGHHGSJDHFLSUDKFHNSHDKFHUSYFHESDH!!!!!!
> 
> So, on I go again. I was ok at CD2 when I realized I could give myself a break from the POAS crazy, but today it starts again. I'm not too anxious because I don't expect anything at this point. But I know my anxiety about this is going to start again soon.
> 
> On a side note I started a bunch of supplements too, hoping that doesn't screw up O time. :dohh:

Hi! :hi: I know exactly how you are feeling...well, we probably ALL know exactly how you are feeling. Glad you decided to join us! I have found this thread in particular to b a HUGE stress reliever! 

Anyhow, are you againt using the internet cheapies for tracking ovulation? I found it much easier because you get so much more nag for you buck as far as how many you get. I will be testing twice a day through my cycles, so I couldn't even imagine spending the cash in a store for the digitals that I would need to cover all that ground haha!



GingerPanda said:


> Hope it's the start of a BFP! I can't see anything on my phone, though.
> 
> Welcome, baby4me2013!
> 
> I have no idea what's going on with me. I'm spotting (brown), and it isn't even near time for AF yet. Best I can tell, I probably O'd earlier this week?

Very possible! FX!!



clynn11 said:


> FX for BFPs for all!!!!!
> 
> Blackrain90- I think I may see the faintest line, but I wouldn't take MY opinion on it.. my eyes seem to be the best eyes for finding any possible shade of evap!!!! I drive myself crazy lol.
> 
> GingerPanda- IB hopefully?!?! FX!!!
> 
> Taking my first OPK for this cycle when I get home from work... pretty bad i'm excited to start POAS again!!! I just want a lil baby to love so bad :/ as I know we all do. After last cycle with my super dark evaps/false positives I'm so wary of testing early this cycle and really want to hold out until AF is due.. But with my addiction... we'll see what happens lol.
> 
> Also all of your experiments with BOAS has got me thinking... LOL

Hahaha! I know that feeling! I was so relieved to pee on a stick today!! :haha:



baby4me2013 said:


> OK I'm back again today. Just went to Target, bought 6 FRER's. Then I went to Walgreens. They have the monitor for $219. That's high, I'm crazy but not stupid. So I went to CVS cause they have them for $149 but don't carry in the store. UGH. With that it will track 30 days of cycle and I could still do the clearblue digi's, so that's lots of POAS. I'm really trying to be sensible but I really want to go online and spend $200 for this silly thing. Somebody stop me!

I would check out reviews ect. for it, and decide from there :)



Renaendel said:


> Word of warning to all of you. The new brand of preg tests at dollar tree are not as sensitive as the new choice. I had a pretty strong line on my frer at 14 days. The Assured test finally is giving me the smallest hint of a line at 17dpo. It has to be 50-100 mIu sensitivity.
> My tests at the doctor are very good, the new brand is NOT as sensitive as the old brand was.

Thanks for the heads up!! :)


----------



## Blackrain90

LoveSanrio: Thanks! I will let you guys know how it goes tomorrow, may not be able to upload a test pic until after work, but will let you know my findings once I do test. :)


----------



## LoveSanrio

Awesome sauce! I am looking forward to it! :happydance:


----------



## Eltjuh

Argh... so frustrated and confused!!

So I prepared myself to have a bfn this morning.... then about 5 minutes after I did my asda test (which is how long you have to wait with that one, don't look at the test after 10 minutes) I saw a pink line, nice and wide like the control line.... I thought I was going crazy, I was literally going: OMG OMG OMG!!! so I thought I'd open it to take the little film off the top, cause that sometimes gets some wee stuck under it and causes a slight shadow. And when I took it off I first saw something aswell and then when I put it back together there was nothing there!! All that's there now is an indent (you can see when you tilt it!!)
I did a poundland test aswell, which was negative, but I don't completely trust them.... 

I was debating keeping my wee in the pot I peed in but I thought, no 2 tests will be enough..... Wish I kept it now so I could've done a digi aswell.... 

Here's the pictures of the asda test..... (in order of when they were taken, 1st at about 5 minutes, 2nd at about 10 minutes)
 



Attached Files:







CAM00468.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 11









CAM00469.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## adopim

I can't see anything in the pictures, but I'm on my phone and occasionally it won't let me zoom in on things to get a better look. That's strange that there would be a disappearing line, especially if it was pink... I suppose the best you can do is test again tomorrow and see what happens :hugs:


----------



## Eltjuh

I was kind of hoping today would bring the answer.... :S Oh well!! AF is due tomorrow so I guess there's 2 ways of 'testing' then... Either a positive test and no AF or AF and a negative test.... 

Cervix is still high and closed and quite soft aswell, as far as I could tell! Last month it was soft and slightly open when I checked 2 days before AF was due... 
This is so confusing!!!


----------



## AmyRR

Eltjuh said:


> Argh... so frustrated and confused!!
> 
> So I prepared myself to have a bfn this morning.... then about 5 minutes after I did my asda test (which is how long you have to wait with that one, don't look at the test after 10 minutes) I saw a pink line, nice and wide like the control line.... I thought I was going crazy, I was literally going: OMG OMG OMG!!! so I thought I'd open it to take the little film off the top, cause that sometimes gets some wee stuck under it and causes a slight shadow. And when I took it off I first saw something aswell and then when I put it back together there was nothing there!! All that's there now is an indent (you can see when you tilt it!!)
> I did a poundland test aswell, which was negative, but I don't completely trust them....
> 
> I was debating keeping my wee in the pot I peed in but I thought, no 2 tests will be enough..... Wish I kept it now so I could've done a digi aswell....
> 
> Here's the pictures of the asda test..... (in order of when they were taken, 1st at about 5 minutes, 2nd at about 10 minutes)

I thought I could see the ghost of a line on the first picture. But I always think I can see a line and drive my self crazy about it...so I might not be the best judge..fx for tomorrow being easier to read


----------



## Girly922

Eltjuh said:


> Argh... so frustrated and confused!!
> 
> So I prepared myself to have a bfn this morning.... then about 5 minutes after I did my asda test (which is how long you have to wait with that one, don't look at the test after 10 minutes) I saw a pink line, nice and wide like the control line.... I thought I was going crazy, I was literally going: OMG OMG OMG!!! so I thought I'd open it to take the little film off the top, cause that sometimes gets some wee stuck under it and causes a slight shadow. And when I took it off I first saw something aswell and then when I put it back together there was nothing there!! All that's there now is an indent (you can see when you tilt it!!)
> I did a poundland test aswell, which was negative, but I don't completely trust them....
> 
> I was debating keeping my wee in the pot I peed in but I thought, no 2 tests will be enough..... Wish I kept it now so I could've done a digi aswell....
> 
> Here's the pictures of the asda test..... (in order of when they were taken, 1st at about 5 minutes, 2nd at about 10 minutes)

I can definitely see a shadow of a line on the first, and I think I can see something on the second. Fx'd hunny!! :hugs:

AFM - I'm getting withdrawal symptoms from POAS. But today should be my first day my CBFM asks me for a test. :thumbup: Really hoping this thing helps me get my valentines bfp!! :haha:


----------



## Eltjuh

Well I did a lloyds pharmacy one earlier, one of those blue dye + tests.... I think I can see a very very faint line on that aswell. Ofcourse hubby doesn't see with his male-non POAS addict eyes :winkwink: But CB digi was negative... :wacko:
I HATE seeing those words, makes me wanna break the test in a million pieces  haha... Anyway, I'm a true POAS addict, cause I still don't believe the answer....still holding out some hope that the CB digi maybe wasn't sensitive enough.

Going to asda later and might try and see if hubby will let me get another pack of their tests (and then I WON'T open it!!)


----------



## Girly922

I know that feeling, I just use a digi until all tests I do are positive cause it's just too heartbreaking to see those two words. 

I hope this is your bfp!! :hugs:


----------



## Eltjuh

I asked hubby if he thinks i'm weird or crazy for not believing the digi and surprisingly enough he said no. So he might actually let me get another pack of asda tests... apparently they're 15miu so it wouldn't be a pos on digi yet cause they're 25


----------



## Blackrain90

Tested this morning, Boo :( BFN. Only 8DPO though so I'm still holding out hope, but AF is due today or tomorrow. That wicked witch better stay away!!


----------



## Eltjuh

So I'm pretty sure I'm out.... Bought another 2 pack of Asda tests... Hubby just let me, didn't even have to beg :winkwink: And done it when we got home and there was nothing there!! :cry: So I'm just gonna see whether AF shows tomorrow.... probably will now haha. 

If it's not there in the morning when I wake up I will do the other test that was in the pack cause FMU is always better I guess.... but I'm really not expecting a positive at all!!


----------



## LoveSanrio

Eltjuh said:


> Well I did a lloyds pharmacy one earlier, one of those blue dye + tests.... I think I can see a very very faint line on that aswell. Ofcourse hubby doesn't see with his male-non POAS addict eyes :winkwink: But CB digi was negative... :wacko:
> I HATE seeing those words, makes me wanna break the test in a million pieces  haha... Anyway, I'm a true POAS addict, cause I still don't believe the answer....still holding out some hope that the CB digi maybe wasn't sensitive enough.
> 
> Going to asda later and might try and see if hubby will let me get another pack of their tests (and then I WON'T open it!!)

The ONLY time I like digis in when I KNOW it will be positive. I usually only take one when I have a pretty solid positive on a different HPT. It suuuuuucks seeing "not pregnant", but it's always nice to see "pregnant"!



Blackrain90 said:


> Tested this morning, Boo :( BFN. Only 8DPO though so I'm still holding out hope, but AF is due today or tomorrow. That wicked witch better stay away!!

Awww I'm sorry hun! :hugs: I suppose only time will tell, but I hope she stays away!



Eltjuh said:


> So I'm pretty sure I'm out.... Bought another 2 pack of Asda tests... Hubby just let me, didn't even have to beg :winkwink: And done it when we got home and there was nothing there!! :cry: So I'm just gonna see whether AF shows tomorrow.... probably will now haha.
> 
> If it's not there in the morning when I wake up I will do the other test that was in the pack cause FMU is always better I guess.... but I'm really not expecting a positive at all!!

Arrrrgh!! I hope she stays away from you! :hugs:


----------



## amanda1235

Hi everyone!
My name's Amanda.....and I'm crazy. oh, I mean....I'm a poas addict hehe. Thankfully my OH is supportive, although we only just started our second month ttc. It didn't help this last month that I was 6 days late......I went through SO many HPT's it's ridiculous! I also was able to come up with every possible reason why it was maybe showing a possible false neg. eg: I dipped it for too long, not long enough, the tests were left in the cold too long, the test was faulty, I didn't do it properly, etc. As someone mentioned earlier in the thread, I'm ALSO addicted to googling stuff, because, really, google has all the answers right?? 
The other thing I've done, is gone back to the garbage several hours later, to check the test again. (maybe I didn't wait enough? what about now?) even though I know that the result would be invalid anyways at that point, I feel like it would still be nice to see those 2 lines lol. 
This thread is awesome, definitely glad I came upon it! You ladies all seem awesome!


----------



## Girly922

Welcome Amanda. :) 

No one is crazy here!! Either that, or we're all crazy?! I'm still not sure. Lol. And Dr Google knows everything!! :rofl:


----------



## LillyTame

Welcome to the thread amanda1235! 

I think we are all crazy here and Dr. Google is our God lol j/j.

This is also my 2nd month TTC...FX'd for us all! And that we don't go broke buying test! :haha:


----------



## amanda1235

But crazy in a good way right? hehe crazy awesome! lol oh dear....


----------



## adopim

We tend to encourage each other's addictions a little bit but we're a sisterhood so we stick together, crazy or not :haha: :D


----------



## LillyTame

Awesomely crazy :haha:


----------



## Blackrain90

Welcome Amanda! 

So I went and bought some cheap ones at the store, and my Artron IC cheapies came in! Still no positive, though did get an indent line about half hour after.

Anyone know how to upload photos to here directly from an iPhone or iPad? Pain the the ass to email them to myself, then save on my slow-as-death desktop and then add here..


----------



## Renaendel

Yes, download the free photobucket app. Sign in or create an acct. you should then be able to upload your photos and then hit the I button for your bbc code.


----------



## Blackrain90

You ROCK! Thank you!


----------



## Blackrain90

Who wants to see my indent line?! First picture is the original @5mins, second and third is @about 45 mins after. Last is my IC after about 15 mins.

My name is Heather, and I have a problem. Hahaha!
 



Attached Files:







FB42246F-3329-4391-86E1-420122D22F85-8682-00001CB43116A06A_zpsa67b0e4c.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 19









CBF0C25D-5318-467C-AB9F-629ACDC435F6-8682-00001CB42AD3D3C8_zpsb9866b21.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 18









5C62E790-4162-43E8-9134-EF8B50B57F59-8682-00001CB4250678EF_zpsa290337c.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 16









1FCBF75A-EDF9-4CAF-8E3B-FCEC5197BD02-8682-00001CB436EBE155_zpse32cf962.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Renaendel

I see a line on 3


----------



## LoveSanrio

amanda1235 said:


> Hi everyone!
> My name's Amanda.....and I'm crazy. oh, I mean....I'm a poas addict hehe. Thankfully my OH is supportive, although we only just started our second month ttc. It didn't help this last month that I was 6 days late......I went through SO many HPT's it's ridiculous! I also was able to come up with every possible reason why it was maybe showing a possible false neg. eg: I dipped it for too long, not long enough, the tests were left in the cold too long, the test was faulty, I didn't do it properly, etc. As someone mentioned earlier in the thread, I'm ALSO addicted to googling stuff, because, really, google has all the answers right??
> The other thing I've done, is gone back to the garbage several hours later, to check the test again. (maybe I didn't wait enough? what about now?) even though I know that the result would be invalid anyways at that point, I feel like it would still be nice to see those 2 lines lol.
> This thread is awesome, definitely glad I came upon it! You ladies all seem awesome!

Hi Amanda :hi: and welcome to the madhouse haha! :) You are all a little crazy here, but like the others said, deffo awesomely crazy!! Everything you listed I would bet money that we all do those same exact things! So yes, a little crazy, but a special, radient, dazzling type of crazy!


Okay, so I have a question for you guys! I'm gonna ask here, and while I wait on someone to reply I am going to head on over to Dr. Google's office and see what he has to say about it. So I went pee earlier, and when I wiped, EWCM! And quite a bit too! I was like... what the fu-hell? So of course I am all confused and such right now! I am only on CD 9! Well, this happened before midnight....around 10pm, so technically it would have been CD 8! Isn't that awfully early in my cycle to have EWCM? I even took an OPK earlier tonight around 7pm and it was neg! :shrug:


----------



## Blackrain90

I had EWCM up to a week before O this past cycle so could be a good sign!


----------



## LoveSanrio

Oh okay, cool! So I suppose I can be expecting to O within a week or so. Makes sense. I am gonna take another OPK just to be safe, and am definitely going to take them OFTEN in this next week to make sure I don't miss it.

I called DH and told him to make sure he wakes me up when he gets home from work so that we can "do the damn thing" as I called it. He laughed, and didn't seem to mind doing that for me at all haha!

So I guess I will just start BD'ing A LOT!


----------



## Blackrain90

Haha very few straight men will complain about having :sex: too often hahaha


----------



## LoveSanrio

Hahaha!! Yeah, I suppose that is true! I told him what I wanted him to do, and of course he was like "whhhyyyyy"? LOL

I didn't want to tell him the exact reason because I don't want him to feel like he is under any pressure! He figured it out though. BUT, maybe if I don't say it in that way it will be okay LOL! I read all the time about men getting stage fright when put under pressure to make a baby. I am doing my best to avoid that whole scenario!


----------



## adopim

LoveSanrio said:


> Hahaha!! Yeah, I suppose that is true! I told him what I wanted him to do, and of course he was like "whhhyyyyy"? LOL
> 
> I didn't want to tell him the exact reason because I don't want him to feel like he is under any pressure! He figured it out though. BUT, maybe if I don't say it in that way it will be okay LOL! I read all the time about men getting stage fright when put under pressure to make a baby. I am doing my best to avoid that whole scenario!

Yes, EWCM can happen really anytime in your cycle. It's just usually more prominent around Ov time, but can happen anytime. :) I sometimes had a day or two of it a few days before my period sometimes. Are you taking OPKs once or twice a day?

I went the route of not chatting DH up too much about things. As long as you aren't overly pushy about it, even if he figures it out (mine did frequently) he still doesn't feel most of the pressure. Make sure that he knows and feels that you want him for more than just his sperm. :haha: I've heard that the more turned on you both are, the better suited you both are for making babies :thumbup:


----------



## AmyRR

LoveSanrio said:


> Oh okay, cool! So I suppose I can be expecting to O within a week or so. Makes sense. I am gonna take another OPK just to be safe, and am definitely going to take them OFTEN in this next week to make sure I don't miss it.
> 
> I called DH and told him to make sure he wakes me up when he gets home from work so that we can "do the damn thing" as I called it. He laughed, and didn't seem to mind doing that for me at all haha!
> 
> So I guess I will just start BD'ing A LOT!




Blackrain90 said:


> Haha very few straight men will complain about having :sex: too often hahaha

Sounds like a postive sign LoveSanrio, Hope you get an pos OPK soon!

The guys get a pretty good deal with the whole baby making and all! We go through so much, trying to time everything perfect and they just get to enjoy lots of BDing. I was a bit worried about pressuring my hubby at the a bit too much but hasn't been too much of a problem for him luckly. He's emjoying himself


----------



## LoveSanrio

adopim said:


> LoveSanrio said:
> 
> 
> Hahaha!! Yeah, I suppose that is true! I told him what I wanted him to do, and of course he was like "whhhyyyyy"? LOL
> 
> I didn't want to tell him the exact reason because I don't want him to feel like he is under any pressure! He figured it out though. BUT, maybe if I don't say it in that way it will be okay LOL! I read all the time about men getting stage fright when put under pressure to make a baby. I am doing my best to avoid that whole scenario!
> 
> Yes, EWCM can happen really anytime in your cycle. It's just usually more prominent around Ov time, but can happen anytime. :) I sometimes had a day or two of it a few days before my period sometimes. Are you taking OPKs once or twice a day?
> 
> I went the route of not chatting DH up too much about things. As long as you aren't overly pushy about it, even if he figures it out (mine did frequently) he still doesn't feel most of the pressure. Make sure that he knows and feels that you want him for more than just his sperm. :haha: I've heard that the more turned on you both are, the better suited you both are for making babies :thumbup:Click to expand...

I am taking OK's twice a day, so I hope that is enough to catch the surge! I take one at noon, and one at about 8 or 9pm. Does that sound okay?

And yeah you are right, they will usually figure it out anyhow, but it's like if you say it out loud it's such a labido killer haha! Men have a difficult time under pressure. I will say though that he came home from work last night, and performed just fine. I know you did the SMEP, so I was wondering why it has you BD every other day, and then when you get a positive OPK every day for 3 days, or something like that. Is it to help keep sperm count high? I am just wondering because I don't want to overdo it before I even get my positive OPK!



AmyRR said:


> LoveSanrio said:
> 
> 
> Oh okay, cool! So I suppose I can be expecting to O within a week or so. Makes sense. I am gonna take another OPK just to be safe, and am definitely going to take them OFTEN in this next week to make sure I don't miss it.
> 
> I called DH and told him to make sure he wakes me up when he gets home from work so that we can "do the damn thing" as I called it. He laughed, and didn't seem to mind doing that for me at all haha!
> 
> So I guess I will just start BD'ing A LOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrain90 said:
> 
> 
> Haha very few straight men will complain about having :sex: too often hahahaClick to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a postive sign LoveSanrio, Hope you get an pos OPK soon!
> 
> The guys get a pretty good deal with the whole baby making and all! We go through so much, trying to time everything perfect and they just get to enjoy lots of BDing. I was a bit worried about pressuring my hubby at the a bit too much but hasn't been too much of a problem for him luckly. He's emjoying himselfClick to expand...

Hahahaha!! I can only imagine! I hear ya though, they really get the easy end of it all! We worry, plan, and worry some more, and they just have some moments of pleasure and their job is done! Not to mention that we then have to be pregnant for 40-ish weeks, and give birth!


----------



## Eltjuh

Girls in the UK that have ordered FRERs off their website, how long did it take to be delivered?? It says it can take upto 7 days, but I know that sometimes the guide they give you with internet orders are much longer than you actually have to wait!


----------



## Girly922

Mine took 5 days but that was over a weekend too. My friends ordered some too and hers were delivered in 3 days :thumbup:


----------



## GingerPanda

Lots of posts in one day!

Hi, Amanda! Welcome to the loony bin- err... The POAS Addicts thread!

My DH does *not* get performance anxiety. He gets so turned on by the thought of knocking me up that sometimes I can't convince him that every other day is better than every day! :rofl:


----------



## adopim

LoveSanrio said:


> I am taking OK's twice a day, so I hope that is enough to catch the surge! I take one at noon, and one at about 8 or 9pm. Does that sound okay?
> 
> And yeah you are right, they will usually figure it out anyhow, but it's like if you say it out loud it's such a labido killer haha! Men have a difficult time under pressure. I will say though that he came home from work last night, and performed just fine. I know you did the SMEP, so I was wondering why it has you BD every other day, and then when you get a positive OPK every day for 3 days, or something like that. Is it to help keep sperm count high? I am just wondering because I don't want to overdo it before I even get my positive OPK!

Your OPK schedule sounds perfect to me! :thumbup: 
I think not overdoing it is the point of the every other day. You want to be getting frequent "deposits" so to speak but everyday for most couples is just too much (if you can go every day without getting tired or losing CM all the more power to you!). Plus, the man needs to keep the sperm fresh which keeps them healthier. It takes a normal man to replenish his sperm supply about 24 hours. When you get a positive OPK, you will likely Ov within 24-48 hours so go every day for a few days to keep the sperm count inside of you high and ready for ovulation :) That's my interpretation of it anyway. 


GingerPanda said:


> Lots of posts in one day!
> 
> Hi, Amanda! Welcome to the loony bin- err... The POAS Addicts thread!
> 
> My DH does *not* get performance anxiety. He gets so turned on by the thought of knocking me up that sometimes I can't convince him that every other day is better than every day! :rofl:

That's great! My DH never seemed to get performance anxiety, but we didn't talk about the "taboo" things if it was an "on" day or it was anywhere near BD time so that might've had a bunch to do with it. Haha.


----------



## amanda1235

GingerPanda said:


> Lots of posts in one day!
> 
> Hi, Amanda! Welcome to the loony bin- err... The POAS Addicts thread!
> 
> My DH does *not* get performance anxiety. He gets so turned on by the thought of knocking me up that sometimes I can't convince him that every other day is better than every day! :rofl:

My OH is the same way! I'm not sure who's more excited with the idea of having a baby, him or I! We're just starting the second month of TTC though, so maybe things will be different if it takes awhile? Hopefully not!

Anyone else just starting their cycle? I'm on CD 2, and I'm finding this first week worse than the TWW in a way. At least during the tww I can symptom spot, and take tests, and feel like I'm actively doing something! These first few days of the cycle make me feel so useless. lol anyone else feel that way? Or am I alone on this one? Just a few more days before I can start poas for my monitor tests :)


----------



## LillyTame

I'm 5dpo so im with you amanda, i swear this is the longest wait, then the week after ov when there is no point of testing.


----------



## LoveSanrio

GingerPanda said:


> Lots of posts in one day!
> 
> Hi, Amanda! Welcome to the loony bin- err... The POAS Addicts thread!
> 
> My DH does *not* get performance anxiety. He gets so turned on by the thought of knocking me up that sometimes I can't convince him that every other day is better than every day! :rofl:

Bahahahaha!!! That's awesome though! I don't know for sure if me talking about it all would cause any kind of...performance issues, but I am too afraid to take the chance! So instead I am all secretive about it LOL! I kinda like being secretive about it though...it is a lot to explain to someone that has no clue about anything that has to do with a woman's cycle and how it works! Plus it might clue him in more on the severity of my POAS addiction, and we can't have that! 



amanda1235 said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> Lots of posts in one day!
> 
> Hi, Amanda! Welcome to the loony bin- err... The POAS Addicts thread!
> 
> My DH does *not* get performance anxiety. He gets so turned on by the thought of knocking me up that sometimes I can't convince him that every other day is better than every day! :rofl:
> 
> My OH is the same way! I'm not sure who's more excited with the idea of having a baby, him or I! We're just starting the second month of TTC though, so maybe things will be different if it takes awhile? Hopefully not!
> 
> Anyone else just starting their cycle? I'm on CD 2, and I'm finding this first week worse than the TWW in a way. At least during the tww I can symptom spot, and take tests, and feel like I'm actively doing something! These first few days of the cycle make me feel so useless. lol anyone else feel that way? Or am I alone on this one? Just a few more days before I can start poas for my monitor tests :)Click to expand...

I'm the same. I HATE the beginning of the cycle. It feels like I am just doing nothing but playing the waiting game. At least in the TWW I can play the waiting game, feed my addiction by POAS, page Dr. Google about EVERYTHING, ect. ect. It is much more exciting, that is for sure. Right now I am on CD 10, so I'm just waiting to O! It is such a long wait!!


ADOPIM- Thanks! Makes perfect sense to me! I have decided that is what I am going to do. I will just do the damn thing every other day, 3 days when I get my positive OPK, skip one day, then do it once more! Sounds like a pretty good plan! FX!


----------



## Eltjuh

Just received my FRERs (so quick!!!) Peed on it right away, don't think there's a second line... I saw a white line turn up straight away as the pee moved across, but that's all I saw. 

First picture was taken at the 3 minute mark and the 2nd picture was around or just after 10 minutes! 
But I really don't think there's anything there... And no AF still either... My cycles are usually 29/30 days and I'm on CD33 right now...
 



Attached Files:







CAM00481.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 9









CAM00483.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## GingerPanda

Eltjuh said:


> Just received my FRERs (so quick!!!) Peed on it right away, don't think there's a second line... I saw a white line turn up straight away as the pee moved across, but that's all I saw.
> 
> First picture was taken at the 3 minute mark and the 2nd picture was around or just after 10 minutes!
> But I really don't think there's anything there... And no AF still either... My cycles are usually 29/30 days and I'm on CD33 right now...

I don't see anything, but my phone won't let me zoom in. We're having an internet outage in our area, so I have to use the 3G. I'll take a better look at it when our net is back up.


----------



## Paula08049

Oh I totally need to be in this group! I am new to TTC and bnb so I thought I was the only crazy person testing to early and often. Thank goodness I'm not alone any more!!!! Lolololol:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## LoveSanrio

Eltjuh said:


> Just received my FRERs (so quick!!!) Peed on it right away, don't think there's a second line... I saw a white line turn up straight away as the pee moved across, but that's all I saw.
> 
> First picture was taken at the 3 minute mark and the 2nd picture was around or just after 10 minutes!
> But I really don't think there's anything there... And no AF still either... My cycles are usually 29/30 days and I'm on CD33 right now...

I don't see anything, but you aren't out until the witch shows her face! You are definitely quite late! I would definitely test again tomorrow with FMU! :hugs:



Paula08049 said:


> Oh I totally need to be in this group! I am new to TTC and bnb so I thought I was the only crazy person testing to early and often. Thank goodness I'm not alone any more!!!! Lolololol:hug::hug::hug::hug:

Hahaha! Nope, you are definitely not alone! Welcome fellow crazy ttc'er! LOL
:hugs:


CD 10 for me. Took another OPK today at 11am, negative. SUPER faint line. One good thing is: I got a great temp this morning for my chart. Got lots of sleep last night, and got to take my temp right when I should have! It looks so pretty on my chart haha! I am looking forward to O this cycle because I want to see the change in my chart! Hope it's soon!


----------



## Eltjuh

I think I might be out.... Just checked cp when I was in the shower and it seems slightly open to me... So I've got a feeling the ugly :witch: will show her stupid face tomorrow!! :cry:


----------



## LoveSanrio

Eltjuh said:


> I think I might be out.... Just checked cp when I was in the shower and it seems slightly open to me... So I've got a feeling the ugly :witch: will show her stupid face tomorrow!! :cry:

:( I hope she stays away! The :witch: sucks so much! If she does show up, then lots and lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Girly922

Eltjuh said:


> I think I might be out.... Just checked cp when I was in the shower and it seems slightly open to me... So I've got a feeling the ugly :witch: will show her stupid face tomorrow!! :cry:

I really hope she stays away. She really is a witch!! :hugs:


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm mainly just bummed cause I thought maybe this would be my month.... After we had problems trying to BD (cause of hubby's meds) and then finally it worked 3 days before I thought I'd O, so I thought we might have a chance! Then I kept getting bfn's so I got all upset that I wasn't gonna be pregnant... Then I got a faint positive that disappeared cause I opened the stupid test... I got my hopes up again, especially since my cervix stayed high and closed and then I didn't get AF yesterday when I expected it (and today still nothing). And now it looks like she's gonna show her face anyway :cry: And we can't even try next month cause of hubby's meds (and the GP didn't wanna look into changing them just yet). So looks like it's gonna be March at the earliest.... 
Hubby offered to come off the meds for a bit so we could try but that's not the best idea when you're on meds (let alone antidepressants - not that he's THAT depressed, just very stressed and has ptsd, so they're helping him). So I told him not to come off them just for the sake of us trying - ofcourse I'd LOVE him to, but I know he shouldn't. :dohh:

If only the stupid witch would've showed her face on time or maybe even early.... but NO!!! Oh well, I guess we'll just have to be happy with what we've got! :baby: 

Speaking of which...... My son FINALLY started calling me mummy!!! :happydance: He could say the word for a while but always REFUSED to say it!! When you asked him to say mummy he'd say daddy... and it really seemed like he did it on purpose... we caught him out a couple of times where he was about to say mummy and then changed it to daddy... I could go for hours saying: say mummy and him going 'daddy' me: 'mummy' him: 'daddy' me: 'mummy' him: 'daddy' and so on  But he's finally started calling me mummy!!! Proudest/happiest moment EVER!!! :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## GingerPanda

That's adorable! I'm sorry you're having trouble TTC #2, but at least you have somebody to call you mummy! :kiss: I can't wait to have a little bright-eyed kid to look up at me and call me mama. :cloud9:


----------



## Eltjuh

haha well it took him long enough!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Little boys are cheeky like that. :haha:


----------



## Blackrain90

Sorry about your situation Eltjuh, hopefully march will be your month! Very cute though, I'm sure he was saying daddy on purpose just because you wante him to say mommy lol!


----------



## Eltjuh

He's the best!! :thumbup: He's sooo cute... Just been watching a load of old videos from when he was little... it's so unreal thinking he was that small once and he's only 23 months now! Can't imagine what it would be like when he's like 5 or 10 years old!! If it already seems like AGES ago that he was that small, what's it gonna be like then?  haha

Here's a little video of him.... Sorry I just have to show him off!! :blush: :cloud9:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200258097192371&set=vb.1151292799&type=3
He just learned to say again when we shot this video! Don't ask me why he's not wearing trousers.... (he is wearing a nappy though!!)


----------



## Blackrain90

Hey all! So this morning I had a faint BFP, held my urine all day....and got 2 more faint-but-very-visible positives on IC's this afternoon, within 4 minutes! I'm going to wait until I test with FRER to be sure, but fairly certain my eggo is preggo! I will post pics shortly!


----------



## clynn11

Eltjuh- omgoodness that is the most adorable video ever!!!!!! I love it :)

Blackrain90- FX for you!!!!!! Hope this is your BFP!!!! <3 <3


----------



## Renaendel

Blackrain90 said:


> Hey all! So this morning I had a faint BFP, held my urine all day....and got 2 more faint-but-very-visible positives on IC's this afternoon, within 4 minutes! I'm going to wait until I test with FRER to be sure, but fairly certain my eggo is preggo! I will post pics shortly!

Wooho! Looking forward to pics!


----------



## GingerPanda

Blackrain90 said:


> Hey all! So this morning I had a faint BFP, held my urine all day....and got 2 more faint-but-very-visible positives on IC's this afternoon, within 4 minutes! I'm going to wait until I test with FRER to be sure, but fairly certain my eggo is preggo! I will post pics shortly!

https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/confetti_zpsad501db6.gif


----------



## tl5953

Yay buddy!!!!


----------



## LillyTame

Blackrain90 said:


> Hey all! So this morning I had a faint BFP, held my urine all day....and got 2 more faint-but-very-visible positives on IC's this afternoon, within 4 minutes! I'm going to wait until I test with FRER to be sure, but fairly certain my eggo is preggo! I will post pics shortly!

OMG! :happydance: Pics, pics!


----------



## LoveSanrio

OMG I've already missed so much on here! I have to catch up!





Eltjuh said:


> I'm mainly just bummed cause I thought maybe this would be my month.... After we had problems trying to BD (cause of hubby's meds) and then finally it worked 3 days before I thought I'd O, so I thought we might have a chance! Then I kept getting bfn's so I got all upset that I wasn't gonna be pregnant... Then I got a faint positive that disappeared cause I opened the stupid test... I got my hopes up again, especially since my cervix stayed high and closed and then I didn't get AF yesterday when I expected it (and today still nothing). And now it looks like she's gonna show her face anyway :cry: And we can't even try next month cause of hubby's meds (and the GP didn't wanna look into changing them just yet). So looks like it's gonna be March at the earliest....
> Hubby offered to come off the meds for a bit so we could try but that's not the best idea when you're on meds (let alone antidepressants - not that he's THAT depressed, just very stressed and has ptsd, so they're helping him). So I told him not to come off them just for the sake of us trying - ofcourse I'd LOVE him to, but I know he shouldn't. :dohh:
> 
> If only the stupid witch would've showed her face on time or maybe even early.... but NO!!! Oh well, I guess we'll just have to be happy with what we've got! :baby:
> 
> Speaking of which...... My son FINALLY started calling me mummy!!! :happydance: He could say the word for a while but always REFUSED to say it!! When you asked him to say mummy he'd say daddy... and it really seemed like he did it on purpose... we caught him out a couple of times where he was about to say mummy and then changed it to daddy... I could go for hours saying: say mummy and him going 'daddy' me: 'mummy' him: 'daddy' me: 'mummy' him: 'daddy' and so on  But he's finally started calling me mummy!!! Proudest/happiest moment EVER!!! :happydance: :cloud9:

I know, the med thing with your hubby is such a tough situation. I really hope his doc finds him something else, and SOON. I know it has to be very frustrating. :hugs:





Eltjuh said:


> He's the best!! :thumbup: He's sooo cute... Just been watching a load of old videos from when he was little... it's so unreal thinking he was that small once and he's only 23 months now! Can't imagine what it would be like when he's like 5 or 10 years old!! If it already seems like AGES ago that he was that small, what's it gonna be like then?  haha
> 
> Here's a little video of him.... Sorry I just have to show him off!! :blush: :cloud9:
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200258097192371&set=vb.1151292799&type=3
> He just learned to say again when we shot this video! Don't ask me why he's not wearing trousers.... (he is wearing a nappy though!!)

Your little boy is SO CUTE! I would love to have a boy :) I also love the pic of him as your avatar. Such a cute little baby too! I love his little baby hair haha! There is certainly nothing like being called mom, mommy, mummy, mama, or anything of the sort! Makes your heart melt.



Blackrain90 said:


> Hey all! So this morning I had a faint BFP, held my urine all day....and got 2 more faint-but-very-visible positives on IC's this afternoon, within 4 minutes! I'm going to wait until I test with FRER to be sure, but fairly certain my eggo is preggo! I will post pics shortly!

ERMAGERD!! I KNEW IT!! I had this feeling this was your month, and I was right!! Whoo hoo!! Can't wait to see pics!! :dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::bunny:


SUPER happy for you!


----------



## Blackrain90

Here you ladies go :) 10DPO taken this afternoon, all showed up within 5 minutes (FRER doesn't look as pink in pic but def is in real life) Seriously cannot stop shaking..
 



Attached Files:







A61BCB2F-A4C0-4336-AC7A-2FC58988E97B-369-00000110AEC4A766_zpscbcafb9c.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 16









33AFBF6A-5DF3-4E91-AC81-68D3E036F47D-369-00000110A60A0378_zpsafb7fcb5.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## LoveSanrio

Blackrain90 said:


> Here you ladies go :) 10DPO taken this afternoon, all showed up within 5 minutes (FRER doesn't look as pink in pic but def is in real life) Seriously cannot stop shaking..

DUDE! SO AWESOME!! MOST DEFO POSITIVE! All of them are, and I could see lines right away!! Freakin' internet high five haha!

How long was your LP this cycle?


----------



## amanda1235

Blackrain90 said:


> Here you ladies go :) 10DPO taken this afternoon, all showed up within 5 minutes (FRER doesn't look as pink in pic but def is in real life) Seriously cannot stop shaking..

Yay!!!!! :happydance: Super happy for you!


----------



## Blackrain90

LoveSanrio said:


> Blackrain90 said:
> 
> 
> Here you ladies go :) 10DPO taken this afternoon, all showed up within 5 minutes (FRER doesn't look as pink in pic but def is in real life) Seriously cannot stop shaking..
> 
> DUDE! SO AWESOME!! MOST DEFO POSITIVE! All of them are, and I could see lines right away!! Freakin' internet high five haha!
> 
> How long was your LP this cycle?Click to expand...

Not sure, at 10DPO now, so I guess 10? Not really sure how to calculate if I don't have another period lol. When I had my chemical cycle, I had negative test on day 9 or 10 and then had bleeding, so all by BFPs are reassuring :) and no spotting as of yet!!


----------



## Girly922

Wow!! Massive congrats blackrain!!! They are some nice lines for 10dpo! :hugs:


----------



## Eltjuh

They're definitely great lines for 10dpo!! :) 


AFM, woke up this morning thinking I'd for sure be going to the toilet being greeted by AF..... Juuuuust in case I took a cup with me to pee in, but I REALLY didn't think I'd need it..... So I was a bit apprehensive of checking my cervix considering I could possibly be on my period....have to say I didn't pay too much attention to where it actually was as I was soooo surprised not to find AF there... It felt more closed than yesterday though... maybe I waswrong about it being slightly open yesterday... I'm confused!!!! :wacko: You weird body, STOP giving me hope!!! I keep hoping, then I give up and then I get hope again, it's seriously annoying me!!
Anyway, to the point... I did another FRER and still nothing :S 
Do you guys also get a white line turn up when the pee moves across?? And that slowly fades... ??


----------



## LoveSanrio

Blackrain90 said:


> LoveSanrio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrain90 said:
> 
> 
> Here you ladies go :) 10DPO taken this afternoon, all showed up within 5 minutes (FRER doesn't look as pink in pic but def is in real life) Seriously cannot stop shaking..
> 
> DUDE! SO AWESOME!! MOST DEFO POSITIVE! All of them are, and I could see lines right away!! Freakin' internet high five haha!
> 
> How long was your LP this cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure, at 10DPO now, so I guess 10? Not really sure how to calculate if I don't have another period lol. When I had my chemical cycle, I had negative test on day 9 or 10 and then had bleeding, so all by BFPs are reassuring :) and no spotting as of yet!!Click to expand...

AWESOME! It is sounding pretty good! I'm hoping Feb. is my month! FX!



Eltjuh said:


> They're definitely great lines for 10dpo!! :)
> 
> 
> AFM, woke up this morning thinking I'd for sure be going to the toilet being greeted by AF..... Juuuuust in case I took a cup with me to pee in, but I REALLY didn't think I'd need it..... So I was a bit apprehensive of checking my cervix considering I could possibly be on my period....have to say I didn't pay too much attention to where it actually was as I was soooo surprised not to find AF there... It felt more closed than yesterday though... maybe I waswrong about it being slightly open yesterday... I'm confused!!!! :wacko: You weird body, STOP giving me hope!!! I keep hoping, then I give up and then I get hope again, it's seriously annoying me!!
> Anyway, to the point... I did another FRER and still nothing :S
> Do you guys also get a white line turn up when the pee moves across?? And that slowly fades... ??

It has been FOREVER since I took a FRER, so I couldn't say for sure! I know that AF not flying in today is a good sign though! FX!


----------



## Paula08049

Blackrain90 said:


> Here you ladies go :) 10DPO taken this afternoon, all showed up within 5 minutes (FRER doesn't look as pink in pic but def is in real life) Seriously cannot stop shaking..

So super happy for you!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## GingerPanda

Blackrain90 said:


> Here you ladies go :) 10DPO taken this afternoon, all showed up within 5 minutes (FRER doesn't look as pink in pic but def is in real life) Seriously cannot stop shaking..

:happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## tl5953

Well, here's my 10/11dpo test :/ :bfn: I think ...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## GingerPanda

I don't see anything, TL, sorry! But you are still early!


So, me and another lady were talking in my journal about how AF came almost two weeks early for me, and was weird brown... And joked that it might have been heavy IB. I didn't want to waste an hpt, so I took an opk. It is POSITIVE.

If it was AF, today would be CD6 (of aprox 30) and my first day not bleeding. Uh... I shouldn't have a positive opk, right?


----------



## Sweet Cherie

Lovely news! Well done and wishing you a H&H nine months Blackrain!!!
:hugs:


----------



## Girly922

GingerPanda said:


> I don't see anything, TL, sorry! But you are still early!
> 
> 
> So, me and another lady were talking in my journal about how AF came almost two weeks early for me, and was weird brown... And joked that it might have been heavy IB. I didn't want to waste an hpt, so I took an opk. It is POSITIVE.
> 
> If it was AF, today would be CD6 (of aprox 30) and my first day not bleeding. Uh... I shouldn't have a positive opk, right?

I'm still not sure what an opk is supposed to come out with if you are pg so I'm not much help on that side of things. But cd6 would be WAY early to get a positive opk. Like that'd make your cycle 20 days??? Have you got an IC to try?

AFM I got my first high on my CBFM today at cd9. No idea how many highs I'm likely to get before a peak but I think I'll be spending the weekend in bed!! :blush:


----------



## adopim

GingerPanda said:


> I don't see anything, TL, sorry! But you are still early!
> 
> So, me and another lady were talking in my journal about how AF came almost two weeks early for me, and was weird brown... And joked that it might have been heavy IB. I didn't want to waste an hpt, so I took an opk. It is POSITIVE.
> 
> If it was AF, today would be CD6 (of aprox 30) and my first day not bleeding. Uh... I shouldn't have a positive opk, right?

Doesn't seem like you should. I never peed on an OPK before or even after my pos HPT so I can't tell you for sure. I would say use an HPT and see what happens! And then, naturally, let us know!!



Girly922 said:


> I'm still not sure what an opk is supposed to come out with if you are pg so I'm not much help on that side of things. But cd6 would be WAY early to get a positive opk. Like that'd make your cycle 20 days??? Have you got an IC to try?
> 
> AFM I got my first high on my CBFM today at cd9. No idea how many highs I'm likely to get before a peak but I think I'll be spending the weekend in bed!! :blush:

Yay! Happy BDing!! :thumbup:


----------



## GingerPanda

They're supposed to be positive when you're preggo. :shrug:

I took a $Tree test with the same urine, and it was BFN. Then about an hour later, I saw the OPK on the counter, and it faded to negative! Wonder if it was faulty.


----------



## Girly922

I have noticed a couple of the OPKs I use fade to almost nothing after several hours. I'm only using them to back up my monitor in case I don't get a peak this cycle. :shrug:


----------



## GingerPanda

Girly922 said:


> I have noticed a couple of the OPKs I use fade to almost nothing after several hours. I'm only using them to back up my monitor in case I don't get a peak this cycle. :shrug:

I've still got my positive OPK from December (same batch), and the lines darkened. Hum. Weird! I don't think I like OPKs very much! I'm curious about the CBFM, though.


----------



## Girly922

Weird. Maybe I just got a really cheap batch. Lol. I'm not so keen on OPKs, I think it'd be different if I was using the digi OPKs, you can't really go wrong with those can you?! 

I'll definitely let you know how I get on with it. I've only heard good about it so far so I'm really hoping it does the trick. :thumbup:


----------



## clynn11

Apparently LH and HCG chemical structures are very similar, like HCG is a mutation of the LH chemical so it still includes the LH- plus some. So your OPKs only read the LH part of the HCG structure, so it can show up positive for an OPK when pregnant. HCG however, will not show positive during ovulation (obviously) because those tests specifically look for the mutated LH form that is HCG. (I don't really think it's a 'mutation'.. just the best way I can think to describe it!!! Lol)

Got my positive OPK today :happydance: and it's way darker than any OPK I had last cycle, so i'm excited!!! Top pic is last nights OPK, bottom is this mornings :)
 



Attached Files:







opks2 001.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LoveSanrio

tl5953 said:


> Well, here's my 10/11dpo test :/ :bfn: I think ...

Sorry, I don't see anything either, but it's definitely still early!



GingerPanda said:


> I don't see anything, TL, sorry! But you are still early!
> 
> 
> So, me and another lady were talking in my journal about how AF came almost two weeks early for me, and was weird brown... And joked that it might have been heavy IB. I didn't want to waste an hpt, so I took an opk. It is POSITIVE.
> 
> If it was AF, today would be CD6 (of aprox 30) and my first day not bleeding. Uh... I shouldn't have a positive opk, right?

I'm not 100 percent on this, but it sounds pretty crazy! Let us know what happens when you take an HPT!! GL! :thumbup:


----------



## Eltjuh

Well I won't be poas anytime soon..... cause the ugly :witch: has arrived.... :cry: Gonna miss peeing on my sticks! :haha:
Hopefully we can get back to ttc properly again soon!! 

I'll probably still stick around a little, but won't be on as much! Good luck to all of you and H&H 9 months to all the :baby:ladies!!


----------



## LillyTame

Eltjuh said:


> Well I won't be poas anytime soon..... cause the ugly :witch: has arrived.... :cry: Gonna miss peeing on my sticks! :haha:
> Hopefully we can get back to ttc properly again soon!!
> 
> I'll probably still stick around a little, but won't be on as much! Good luck to all of you and H&H 9 months to all the :baby:ladies!!

Awwww:hugs: Don't go too far away!


----------



## GingerPanda

BFN. Which is what I was expecting, so... Good! Hopefully this means I'm finally really on to a new cycle.


----------



## Blackrain90

Good luck GingerPanda and Eltjuh, I'm sure you will be getting your BFP soon!!


----------



## adopim

clynn11 said:


> Apparently LH and HCG chemical structures are very similar, like HCG is a mutation of the LH chemical so it still includes the LH- plus some. So your OPKs only read the LH part of the HCG structure, so it can show up positive for an OPK when pregnant. HCG however, will not show positive during ovulation (obviously) because those tests specifically look for the mutated LH form that is HCG. (I don't really think it's a 'mutation'.. just the best way I can think to describe it!!! Lol)
> 
> Got my positive OPK today :happydance: and it's way darker than any OPK I had last cycle, so i'm excited!!! Top pic is last nights OPK, bottom is this mornings :)

Yep, I think it was peeonastick.com that had the wonderful analogy that LH and hCG are identical twins except hCG is wearing a hat. :) 
Those are good looking OPKs :thumbup:



Eltjuh said:


> Well I won't be poas anytime soon..... cause the ugly :witch: has arrived.... :cry: Gonna miss peeing on my sticks! :haha:
> Hopefully we can get back to ttc properly again soon!!
> 
> I'll probably still stick around a little, but won't be on as much! Good luck to all of you and H&H 9 months to all the :baby:ladies!!

I'm sorry! Hopefully you can get back to it really soon!


----------



## LoveSanrio

Eltjuh said:


> Well I won't be poas anytime soon..... cause the ugly :witch: has arrived.... :cry: Gonna miss peeing on my sticks! :haha:
> Hopefully we can get back to ttc properly again soon!!
> 
> *I'll probably still stick around a little, but won't be on as much! *Good luck to all of you and H&H 9 months to all the :baby:ladies!!


:( :( :( So you won't be on as much at all anymore, or just until the witch leaves? I do hope you won't be gone long! We love having you around! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Eltjuh

I'll be hanging around.. probably just won't have much to say haha.
Had a massive cry last night, cause realising I wasn't pregnant after all just made me think of the mc we had in october and the fact that I should've been 22 weeks along now.... and we would've found out whether it was a boy or a girl ! Just don't see why you get pregnant just to lose the baby again! It's not fair!! :cry:

I'm ok now though... just trying not to think about it too much!!


----------



## LoveSanrio

Eltjuh said:


> I'll be hanging around.. probably just won't have much to say haha.
> Had a massive cry last night, cause realising I wasn't pregnant after all just made me think of the mc we had in october and the fact that I should've been 22 weeks along now.... and we would've found out whether it was a boy or a girl ! Just don't see why you get pregnant just to lose the baby again! It's not fair!! :cry:
> 
> I'm ok now though... just trying not to think about it too much!!


:( That can't be easy for you, and I wish that conception was a perfect process, and pregnancy was seamless so that no woman would ever have to go through something like that ever again. I am so sorry you had to experience that. :hugs:

I am glad you are feeling a bit better today though. I know it is hard, but I really think it is going to happen for you soon!


Now, I was wondering if one of my fellow POAS addicts would do me a favor and please look at my chart? I am still learning how to read it, and I had a temp dip this morning, but a definite negative OPK last night, so I am not sure what to think of it. If you can tell me anything I should know about my chart I would greatly appreciate it! :flower:


----------



## Eltjuh

Sorry, I can't help you with the chart cause I don't do it (yet)... I've ordered a bbt thermometer though and am gonna start using it as soon as I get it. Just need to read up on it!!


----------



## adopim

Did you take you temp at a different time this morning? I notice that it's an open circle with today's temp. 
Just a note too: in both the cycles that I temped and used OPKs, I confirmed Ov to happen on the same day at my first pos OPK... I don't really think it's all that common, but it can happen... See what happens with today's OPK. When do you normally do your OPK?


----------



## baby4me2013

I posted a separate thread about BBT and OPK. I'm hoping that my online ovulation chart and OPK's are correct because my BBT is a piece! It had me all freaked out! I thought I O'ed, but OPK's didn't show and I shouldn't until next week. But all the other signs are pointing me in the right direction. CM and cerv are getting closer, and my anxiety are going with it!! 

My POAS addiction had been quieted until last night. I actually took a HPT last night. A DIGITAL ONE! I'm losing my mind. I just can't help but to feel like it isn't going to happen. I feel like I am supplementing my feelings of inadequecy with POAS! 

HELP!


----------



## tl5953

Well ladies, I think af is due tomorrow or Sunday, and I just took a frer and :bfn: :( Pretty sure that's a confirmed negative for this cycle ...


----------



## LoveSanrio

Eltjuh said:


> Sorry, I can't help you with the chart cause I don't do it (yet)... I've ordered a bbt thermometer though and am gonna start using it as soon as I get it. Just need to read up on it!!

I hear ya! Even after all the reading I have done on it, sometimes I am still completely confused! I guess I will just have to get through this cycle and maybe it will look more clear!



adopim said:


> Did you take you temp at a different time this morning? I notice that it's an open circle with today's temp.
> Just a note too: in both the cycles that I temped and used OPKs, I confirmed Ov to happen on the same day at my first pos OPK... I don't really think it's all that common, but it can happen... See what happens with today's OPK. When do you normally do your OPK?

Yeah I took it a bit early, but nothing insanely early or anything. Guess I will just have to see what the temp is tomorrow morning. I guess I am weirded out because I thought I would see some progression in the line, but it has been just as light, ad there was no change. I take my OPK's twice a day. The first one usually between 11am and 2pm, and the second around 8pm. I dont hold my pee usually though, not sure if that matters. I am not drinking more than usually or anything. Today I took one after holding though, and it was negative.



baby4me2013 said:


> I posted a separate thread about BBT and OPK. I'm hoping that my online ovulation chart and OPK's are correct because my BBT is a piece! It had me all freaked out! I thought I O'ed, but OPK's didn't show and I shouldn't until next week. But all the other signs are pointing me in the right direction. CM and cerv are getting closer, and my anxiety are going with it!!
> 
> My POAS addiction had been quieted until last night. I actually took a HPT last night. A DIGITAL ONE! I'm losing my mind. I just can't help but to feel like it isn't going to happen. I feel like I am supplementing my feelings of inadequecy with POAS!
> 
> HELP!

Yeah this BBT thing is definitely driving me insane! And I hear ya about the POAS thing as well. Sometimes I feel helpless about it all....especially in the minutes I wait for the results on an HPT. 



tl5953 said:


> Well ladies, I think af is due tomorrow or Sunday, and I just took a frer and :bfn: :( Pretty sure that's a confirmed negative for this cycle ...

:hugs::hugs: Sorry it was negative hun. I know how much of a letdown that can be. I hope the witch stays away and you were just early!


----------



## Renaendel

We are going to ttc again once my hcg levels get back to zero. I am planning on ordering a bunch of OPKs so I can test twice a day and not miss the egg.

What is your favorite most reliable brand so I can order a case?


----------



## Girly922

I know a lot of people like the clearblue digi OPKs as you just get a smiley and don't have to worry about trying to determine if the test line is darker than the control line. But they're pretty pricey.


----------



## GingerPanda

The only OPKs I've ever used are the Walgreens cheapy brand.


----------



## baby4me2013

OOH! I got those CB digi OPK's and they are awesome. I was having trouble last month with the cheapies. This has helped to curb my POAS addiction somewhat as they are a little pricey. BUT Target has an awesome deal on them! Hands down, they are the cheapest around. I found it was worth piece of mind to just buy the good stuff and not have to worry about weather or not I was getting it wrong. Last time I was there they were $35 for the 20 pack which really isn't bad! :winkwink:


----------



## adopim

LoveSanrio: I think it's usually better to hold. Depending in the brand, most say at least a 2 hour hold while limiting fluids, mine said 4 hours (which they still worked well after a 2 hour hold but no fluids for about 3 hours). The more concentrated your urine the better the result. Also, if they go back to stark white negative, either you missed the surge, your personal positive might be technically a negative, or you are Oving later than normal. Your temp will be able to verify. Taking your temp early probably did contribute a little bit to the lower temp too. This cycle I had a minor temp dip two days before Ov.

I have heard the digi ones are well worth the cost for not having to do all that guess work. Which sounds to me well worth it. I used the Answer brand POAS ones that worked well for me.


----------



## Blackrain90

tl5953 said:


> Well ladies, I think af is due tomorrow or Sunday, and I just took a frer and :bfn: :( Pretty sure that's a confirmed negative for this cycle ...

Sorry Hun, still keeping my fingers crossed for you.


AFM, I have had 8 positive ic's and 2 positive FRER, went to doc today and his urine test was negative!!!!! I'm currently waiting to have blood work done, but won't find out results till Monday. There is no way I'm NOT pregnant though. Haven't had any bleeding, have had numerous pregnancy symptoms, and a lot of very clear BFP's. Plus I'm about 4 days late for AF and am 12DPO which is my longest LP ever. So why am I still so nervous???


----------



## tl5953

Blackrain90 said:


> tl5953 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, I think af is due tomorrow or Sunday, and I just took a frer and :bfn: :( Pretty sure that's a confirmed negative for this cycle ...
> 
> Sorry Hun, still keeping my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> 
> AFM, I have had 8 positive ic's and 2 positive FRER, went to doc today and his urine test was negative!!!!! I'm currently waiting to have blood work done, but won't find out results till Monday. There is no way I'm NOT pregnant though. Haven't had any bleeding, have had numerous pregnancy symptoms, and a lot of very clear BFP's. Plus I'm about 4 days late for AF and am 12DPO which is my longest LP ever. So why am I still so nervous???Click to expand...

Hey ... That's what happened to me when I was preg in November ... 2 positive frer and a cb digi but the doctors was negative ... I've heard theirs aren't very sensitive ... How dark are your lines? Here's my tests from November when I was still getting negatives at the doctor ...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LillyTame

Blackrain90 said:


> AFM, I have had 8 positive ic's and 2 positive FRER, went to doc today and his urine test was negative!!!!! I'm currently waiting to have blood work done, but won't find out results till Monday. There is no way I'm NOT pregnant though. Haven't had any bleeding, have had numerous pregnancy symptoms, and a lot of very clear BFP's. Plus I'm about 4 days late for AF and am 12DPO which is my longest LP ever. So why am I still so nervous???


Hmmm, interesting and I can see why you would be nervous...you want the doc's test to be as blaring as yours! Don't have any advice, Just sending lots of hugs, love, and baby dust your way hun :hugs::dust::hugs:


----------



## Sweet Cherie

clynn11 said:


> Got my positive OPK today :happydance: and it's way darker than any OPK I had last cycle, so i'm excited!!! Top pic is last nights OPK, bottom is this mornings :)

 I've just started using OPK sticks - is it really a case of the darker, the better? I'm a bit clueless actually...
Any help would be appreciated!
:dust: to you!


----------



## clynn11

Sweet Cherie- they say that a true positive OPK is when the test line is just as dark or darker than the control line. However, I know A LOT of woman who never actually get a 'true' positive, theirs get darker but never as dark as the control line. My first cycle using them my test line got pretty dark, but never as dark as the control line. I still ovulated, and AF showed on time. This cycle my test line has gotten just as dark as the control line, I was just surprised because I wasn't expecting it too.

Not sure why one cycle it gets darker than another cycle... hoping it's a sign of an extra strong eggy!!!! Lol.

I start using OPKs around CD7 because I like to see the progression of the test line, probably the best way to get to know your own is to do the same- start testing early and watch for when they get darker and are detecting your surge!! Some woman have more than one surge though, so don't forgo BD'ing until you know for sure you O'd ;) After your first cycle it gets much less confusing and you aren't second guessing yourself because you have something to compare it to!


----------



## Blackrain90

tl5953 said:


> Blackrain90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tl5953 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, I think af is due tomorrow or Sunday, and I just took a frer and :bfn: :( Pretty sure that's a confirmed negative for this cycle ...
> 
> Sorry Hun, still keeping my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> 
> AFM, I have had 8 positive ic's and 2 positive FRER, went to doc today and his urine test was negative!!!!! I'm currently waiting to have blood work done, but won't find out results till Monday. There is no way I'm NOT pregnant though. Haven't had any bleeding, have had numerous pregnancy symptoms, and a lot of very clear BFP's. Plus I'm about 4 days late for AF and am 12DPO which is my longest LP ever. So why am I still so nervous???Click to expand...
> 
> Hey ... That's what happened to me when I was preg in November ... 2 positive frer and a cb digi but the doctors was negative ... I've heard theirs aren't very sensitive ... How dark are your lines? Here's my tests from November when I was still getting negatives at the doctor ...Click to expand...

Yeah, I am calling BULLSHIT on the doctors test. Held my urine for about 5 hours before appt, and they gave me a negative. A few mins ago, after saving up only about 2 hours of urine, I did another FRER and couple ic's......well, as you can see, the doctors office may have been a tad wrong :)
 



Attached Files:







17A706D3-9CC4-4F90-BD43-EEFE8B360340-719-0000019F4347E617_zpseca82e07.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## tl5953

Omg buddy!!! Look at those BEAUTIFUL lines!!! Def preggers :) I'm so happy for you!!!!!


----------



## adopim

Did they only do one test at the doctor's office?? Seems to me they had a faulty one... Or they were just not sensitive enough, how many DPO are you now?

Edit: Nevermind, saw your chart. If you got a BFP 2 days ago, let's say that you had 15mIU... Today it would only be around 30ish. Just for example... If they have 50-100mIU tests at the doctor's, obviously it will still be negative.... You'd think dr tests would be more sensitive then they are...
I'm sure the blood tests will come back positive :)


----------



## Blackrain90

I'm not sure, I put my urine in a cup, gave to lab lady, and about 10 mins later doc came in and gave me the result, he was suprised to hear i had 10 BFP so he sent me for bloodwork, said urine might have been too diluted or something. I'm only 12DPO so I guess I could understand that its really early, but it's crazy how dark my HPT lines got tonight!


----------



## Blackrain90

tl5953 said:


> Omg buddy!!! Look at those BEAUTIFUL lines!!! Def preggers :) I'm so happy for you!!!!!

Thanks!! :) I was shocked how dark they were tonight, considering how little urine I used! Way to make me freak out for nothing, doctor!


----------



## Renaendel

Those are spectacular lines! I am sure the blood will come back positive.


----------



## GingerPanda

Beeeeeeeeeeeautiful lines! I'm sure your bloodtests will come back just fine!

I can't wait to see two lines on a test! I think I'll hyperventilate! :haha:


----------



## LoveSanrio

adopim said:


> LoveSanrio: I think it's usually better to hold. Depending in the brand, most say at least a 2 hour hold while limiting fluids, mine said 4 hours (which they still worked well after a 2 hour hold but no fluids for about 3 hours). The more concentrated your urine the better the result.* Also, if they go back to stark white negative, either you missed the surge, your personal positive might be technically a negative, or you are Oving later than normal. *Your temp will be able to verify. Taking your temp early probably did contribute a little bit to the lower temp too. This cycle I had a minor temp dip two days before Ov.
> 
> I have heard the digi ones are well worth the cost for not having to do all that guess work. Which sounds to me well worth it. I used the Answer brand POAS ones that worked well for me.

I will definitely start to hold for a bit before I tesy from now on. Also wanted to add that I have actually NEVER had a stark white OPK. They always have some sort of line on them regardless. Always a second line on the IC's, and I have taken a few walmart cheapies as well, and they had a second line. The second line is always very light, but it is always there. I have a 32 days cycle, so I think I am just testing early. I just wanted to test early to see if I would get some sort of line progression, and of course to make sure I didn't miss it because technically I don't know exactly what day in my cycle I O.



Blackrain90 said:


> tl5953 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, I think af is due tomorrow or Sunday, and I just took a frer and :bfn: :( Pretty sure that's a confirmed negative for this cycle ...
> 
> Sorry Hun, still keeping my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> 
> AFM, I have had 8 positive ic's and 2 positive FRER, went to doc today and his urine test was negative!!!!! I'm currently waiting to have blood work done, but won't find out results till Monday. There is no way I'm NOT pregnant though. Haven't had any bleeding, have had numerous pregnancy symptoms, and a lot of very clear BFP's. Plus I'm about 4 days late for AF and am 12DPO which is my longest LP ever. So why am I still so nervous???Click to expand...

I totally understand! I would always be nervous too when I went to the DR, even after getting tons of BFP's on my HPT's at home. Your blood work will DEFINITELY come back fine. From what I understand, the DR offices don't usually use super sensitive tests. 



Blackrain90 said:


> tl5953 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrain90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tl5953 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, I think af is due tomorrow or Sunday, and I just took a frer and :bfn: :( Pretty sure that's a confirmed negative for this cycle ...
> 
> Sorry Hun, still keeping my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> 
> AFM, I have had 8 positive ic's and 2 positive FRER, went to doc today and his urine test was negative!!!!! I'm currently waiting to have blood work done, but won't find out results till Monday. There is no way I'm NOT pregnant though. Haven't had any bleeding, have had numerous pregnancy symptoms, and a lot of very clear BFP's. Plus I'm about 4 days late for AF and am 12DPO which is my longest LP ever. So why am I still so nervous???Click to expand...
> 
> Hey ... That's what happened to me when I was preg in November ... 2 positive frer and a cb digi but the doctors was negative ... I've heard theirs aren't very sensitive ... How dark are your lines? Here's my tests from November when I was still getting negatives at the doctor ...Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I am calling BULLSHIT on the doctors test. Held my urine for about 5 hours before appt, and they gave me a negative. A few mins ago, after saving up only about 2 hours of urine, I did another FRER and couple ic's......well, as you can see, the doctors office may have been a tad wrong :)Click to expand...


OH YEAH! :happydance: You are good to go for sure! Your lines are getting darker, everything seems to be great! Either a faulty test at the DR, or just not a sensitive test! I wouldn't worry. :hugs:


----------



## Blackrain90

Thanks! Really hope my results are in tomorrow, I don't want to wait until Monday!


----------



## adopim

LoveSanrio said:


> I will definitely start to hold for a bit before I tesy from now on. Also wanted to add that I have actually NEVER had a stark white OPK. They always have some sort of line on them regardless. Always a second line on the IC's, and I have taken a few walmart cheapies as well, and they had a second line. The second line is always very light, but it is always there. I have a 32 days cycle, so I think I am just testing early. I just wanted to test early to see if I would get some sort of line progression, and of course to make sure I didn't miss it because technically I don't know exactly what day in my cycle I O.

I have heard that LH is always present, the OPKs go positive only when there is a surge. If you don't know when you Ov, it's really never too early to check for it. Once you have an idea around the time you Ov it makes things much easier to track and gives you a better idea when to start taking the OPKs. :thumbup:
If you have a normal LP and a pretty consistent cycle length my very estimated guess would be between CD15-CD18 :)


----------



## LoveSanrio

adopim said:


> LoveSanrio said:
> 
> 
> I will definitely start to hold for a bit before I tesy from now on. Also wanted to add that I have actually NEVER had a stark white OPK. They always have some sort of line on them regardless. Always a second line on the IC's, and I have taken a few walmart cheapies as well, and they had a second line. The second line is always very light, but it is always there. I have a 32 days cycle, so I think I am just testing early. I just wanted to test early to see if I would get some sort of line progression, and of course to make sure I didn't miss it because technically I don't know exactly what day in my cycle I O.
> 
> I have heard that LH is always present, the OPKs go positive only when there is a surge. If you don't know when you Ov, it's really never too early to check for it. Once you have an idea around the time you Ov it makes things much easier to track and gives you a better idea when to start taking the OPKs. :thumbup:
> If you have a normal LP and a pretty consistent cycle length my very estimated guess would be between CD15-CD18 :)Click to expand...

Thanks, that makes me feel much better. I have been so worried this cycle, and I think it is because I am doing so much new stuff all at once...charting, paying attention to cm much more, OPK's, ect. So I guess it can be pretty overwhelming. I did take another OPK today, and I definitely think it was just a bit darker than the ones I took yesterday! So I feel like I saw some change. I am actually going to test 3 times today, just to see what happens. I'll take another around noon. I started testing on CD 6 because I had no idea when I would O. I have been trying to BD every other day until I get a positive OPK, but I did miss one day. I'm back on track as of this morning though! :thumbup: It would be nice if this was my month, and I wouldn't have to do this stuff for long haha! I am definitely feeling optimistic today though, after seeing this morning's OPK! Hoping for a positive soon!!! :happydance:


----------



## adopim

LoveSanrio said:


> Thanks, that makes me feel much better. I have been so worried this cycle, and I think it is because I am doing so much new stuff all at once...charting, paying attention to cm much more, OPK's, ect. So I guess it can be pretty overwhelming. I did take another OPK today, and I definitely think it was just a bit darker than the ones I took yesterday! So I feel like I saw some change. I am actually going to test 3 times today, just to see what happens. I'll take another around noon. I started testing on CD 6 because I had no idea when I would O. I have been trying to BD every other day until I get a positive OPK, but I did miss one day. I'm back on track as of this morning though! :thumbup: It would be nice if this was my month, and I wouldn't have to do this stuff for long haha! I am definitely feeling optimistic today though, after seeing this morning's OPK! Hoping for a positive soon!!! :happydance:

Excellent! :thumbup:
I've got my Fx'd for you! Sending lots of :dust:


----------



## tl5953

Sorry, I know it's not the right thread, but how do I link fertility friend into my signature? Do I just go to my chart and paste that URL into my signature?


----------



## LillyTame

tl5953 said:


> Sorry, I know it's not the right thread, but how do I link fertility friend into my signature? Do I just go to my chart and paste that URL into my signature?

I see you do have a link in your sig...did you want the chart to actually show?

Go to "Sharing" at the top of FF. Under that tab you will see "charting home page", under that section you will see "Get Code". That's where you get your code from to show the chart on your sig. Hope that helps.


----------



## Sweet Cherie

clynn11 said:


> Sweet Cherie- they say that a true positive OPK is when the test line is just as dark or darker than the control line. However, I know A LOT of woman who never actually get a 'true' positive, theirs get darker but never as dark as the control line. My first cycle using them my test line got pretty dark, but never as dark as the control line. I still ovulated, and AF showed on time. This cycle my test line has gotten just as dark as the control line, I was just surprised because I wasn't expecting it too.
> 
> Not sure why one cycle it gets darker than another cycle... hoping it's a sign of an extra strong eggy!!!! Lol.
> 
> I start using OPKs around CD7 because I like to see the progression of the test line, probably the best way to get to know your own is to do the same- start testing early and watch for when they get darker and are detecting your surge!! Some woman have more than one surge though, so don't forgo BD'ing until you know for sure you O'd ;) After your first cycle it gets much less confusing and you aren't second guessing yourself because you have something to compare it to!

 Yes, I have started to test early - I know I'm nowhere near ovulating but thought I should try and get the hang of it as I've never done it before and have nothing to compare it to. Someone at work uses cbfm but that seems better for women who have a more predictable cycle. I've done two so far (started yesterday) and have got two faint lines. It seems pretty straight forward so far - let's hope I am actually ovulating! Thanks for the advice, I'm really grateful - and happy to receive any other hints and tips!
Hope your eggy is 'extra strong' lol! :dust:


----------



## clynn11

Sweet Cherie said:


> Yes, I have started to test early - I know I'm nowhere near ovulating but thought I should try and get the hang of it as I've never done it before and have nothing to compare it to. Someone at work uses cbfm but that seems better for women who have a more predictable cycle. I've done two so far (started yesterday) and have got two faint lines. It seems pretty straight forward so far - let's hope I am actually ovulating! Thanks for the advice, I'm really grateful - and happy to receive any other hints and tips!
> Hope your eggy is 'extra strong' lol! :dust:

Haha, thank you! GL and :dust: to you, FX we all get our BFPs soon!!!

Here's my OPK progression so far this cycle :)
 



Attached Files:







new 009.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Eltjuh

clynn11 said:


> Sweet Cherie said:
> 
> 
> Yes, I have started to test early - I know I'm nowhere near ovulating but thought I should try and get the hang of it as I've never done it before and have nothing to compare it to. Someone at work uses cbfm but that seems better for women who have a more predictable cycle. I've done two so far (started yesterday) and have got two faint lines. It seems pretty straight forward so far - let's hope I am actually ovulating! Thanks for the advice, I'm really grateful - and happy to receive any other hints and tips!
> Hope your eggy is 'extra strong' lol! :dust:
> 
> Haha, thank you! GL and :dust: to you, FX we all get our BFPs soon!!!
> 
> Here's my OPK progression so far this cycle :)Click to expand...

That last one seems very close to positive... think it's not positive just yet, but it's ALMOST there though!!!


----------



## Sweet Cherie

clynn11 said:


> Sweet Cherie said:
> 
> 
> Yes, I have started to test early - I know I'm nowhere near ovulating but thought I should try and get the hang of it as I've never done it before and have nothing to compare it to. Someone at work uses cbfm but that seems better for women who have a more predictable cycle. I've done two so far (started yesterday) and have got two faint lines. It seems pretty straight forward so far - let's hope I am actually ovulating! Thanks for the advice, I'm really grateful - and happy to receive any other hints and tips!
> Hope your eggy is 'extra strong' lol! :dust:
> 
> Haha, thank you! GL and :dust: to you, FX we all get our BFPs soon!!!
> 
> Here's my OPK progression so far this cycle :)Click to expand...


 Gosh that's really helpful thanks:hugs: It gives me an idea about what I should be looking for! Is the last one positive?


----------



## LoveSanrio

Thanks so much for posting that pic! It was REALLY helpful for me, and gave me peace of mind. Crazy that they can change so quickly in so few of days!


----------



## adopim

Yes, mine would go from stark white negative to positive in a matter of a few days:
https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/1D7A574A-2839-420D-8047-42CDBDD56023-4400-000003DA42F3A2AB_zpsf58d516b.jpg
This is the progression from last cycle. They went fully positive in the morning (11am) of January 1st and I Ov'd on the first, the same day as my first positive (confirmed by temps). It can progress quickly or slowly. Every woman is different. 
In clynn's pic, the last one was as close to positive as you can get, tho I think it was just barely not there yet (tho my advice would be to get lots of BDing in anyway, just in case it doesn't go anymore positive than that and that was your personal positive!)


----------



## clynn11

My first positive was CD12, AM test. Then CD13 AM test was also positive. They went back to negative last night (CD13 PM). :) But that's just for me. Some woman's do not even get that dark, some get darker!!!


----------



## Girly922

I got my first positive opk tonight along with a peak on my CBFM today. :) CD12. I always thought I O'd cd16. :shrug:


----------



## Blackrain90

Yeah I know what you mean, I had a hard time reading my charts, but based on CM I always thought I Od on CD 15 or 16, turns out I get my EWCM almost a week before O, i was Oing CD 22-23. Glad I decided to do some late OPKs this month!


----------



## LillyTame

OK so I was never really gone, just kinda quiet...that's because I haven't peed on anything in 10 days! lol I'm CD10 and following SMEP so that means I get to start POAS (OPKs) today! :happydance: lol I'm not expecting to see anything till CD15-18 though, BUT gotta follow the plan! lol


----------



## baby4me2013

Went to Target yesterday, they have a sale on the CB Digi OPK's. After $1 coupon, it was 31.50 for a 20 pack! Good deal! But I think I'm going to make another trip back and buy some cheapies. I'm getting close to O, so I wanna test several times a day. POAS-orama! True to form for this forum, I think I'm gonna test everytime I gotta go, and I'm gonna hold it for at least 4 hours at a time. I know... crazy!


----------



## baby4me2013

LillyTame said:


> OK so I was never really gone, just kinda quiet...that's because I haven't peed on anything in 10 days! lol I'm CD10 and following SMEP so that means I get to start POAS (OPKs) today! :happydance: lol I'm not expecting to see anything till CD15-18 though, BUT gotta follow the plan! lol

GLAD you are back Lilly! :thumbup:


----------



## clynn11

Hehehe tested my DF at Walmart last night and picked up a couple equate tests. He's never been with me when buying tests so I wanted to see if he'd freak. Nope! He was perfectly fine with it :) hehehe.


----------



## tl5953

Black rain have u tested again? Lol


----------



## LoveSanrio

adopim said:


> Yes, mine would go from stark white negative to positive in a matter of a few days:
> https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/1D7A574A-2839-420D-8047-42CDBDD56023-4400-000003DA42F3A2AB_zpsf58d516b.jpg
> This is the progression from last cycle. They went fully positive in the morning (11am) of January 1st and I Ov'd on the first, the same day as my first positive (confirmed by temps). It can progress quickly or slowly. Every woman is different.
> In clynn's pic, the last one was as close to positive as you can get, tho I think it was just barely not there yet (tho my advice would be to get lots of BDing in anyway, just in case it doesn't go anymore positive than that and that was your personal positive!)

Wow!! That is a massive change in just a few days! Makes me feel soooo much better! OPK's still neg today, but I think I am still early. Guess we will see what tomorrow will bring!



Blackrain90 said:


> Yeah I know what you mean, I had a hard time reading my charts, but based on CM I always thought I Od on CD 15 or 16, turns out I get my EWCM almost a week before O, i was Oing CD 22-23. Glad I decided to do some late OPKs this month!

Hahaha!! I bet you are! Worked out really well for you! Let us know what the DR says tomorrow btw. I have had you in my thoughts! :)



LillyTame said:


> OK so I was never really gone, just kinda quiet...that's because I haven't peed on anything in 10 days! lol I'm CD10 and following SMEP so that means I get to start POAS (OPKs) today! :happydance: lol I'm not expecting to see anything till CD15-18 though, BUT gotta follow the plan! lol

WOOT WOOT! Gotta love POAS! I am definitely enjoying being able to POAS twice a day right now. Glad to have ya back! :thumbup:


----------



## adopim

LoveSanrio: Yes, my lines kind of barrel in out if nowhere. I always had a quick progression.

Well, I did an "experiment" today. I had one 88 cent Walmart one left, and I had a ton of water today (luckily was able to keep it down). My urine was extremely diluted... Completely clear all the times I went to the bathroom. I was curious how the test would come up if my urine was extremely diluted.... Plus it had been at least 5 days since I last tested.... :haha:


----------



## LoveSanrio

adopim said:


> LoveSanrio: Yes, my lines kind of barrel in out if nowhere. I always had a quick progression.
> 
> Well, I did an "experiment" today. I had one 88 cent Walmart one left, and I had a ton of water today* (luckily was able to keep it down)*. My urine was extremely diluted... Completely clear all the times I went to the bathroom. I was curious how the test would come up if my urine was extremely diluted.... Plus it had been at least 5 days since I last tested.... :haha:

And THAT is the one thing I am not looking forward to once that test turns positive for me. MORNING SICKNESS. I get it so bad. Last time I was nauseated from the moment I woke up, to when I went to bed. I couldn't ride in a car for weeks because I would get sick from the movement, not to mention all the puking...constantly. Everything would make me sick. It was BAD. I was so desperate to feel better I drank ginger root tea, I bought those pressure point wristbands that are supposed to help with motion sickness, I did anything I possibly could if I thought it might help. It was so bad. I am afraid it will be that way again. NOT looking forward to that...just sayin'.

Anyhow, what did your diluted pee test look like? Was the line still blarin'?


I had a temp drop today. Took my temp on time, and after taking it the first time I took it again right after because the room was cold and I wasn't sure if that would affect the thermometer. Same temp both times. I swear my chart looks bi-polar. Guess we will see what it means, if anything, once I take an OPK, and see my temp tomorrow. AAARRGHHH. I suck at BBT!! LOL


----------



## Eltjuh

I just received my bbt thermometer.... can anyone recommend a website/page where I can read up on charting and all that?? Any links would be great!!


----------



## tl5953

Fertility Friend ... When you sign up you have the option to watch a little course ...


----------



## GingerPanda

adopim said:


> LoveSanrio: Yes, my lines kind of barrel in out if nowhere. I always had a quick progression.
> 
> Well, I did an "experiment" today. I had one 88 cent Walmart one left, and I had a ton of water today (luckily was able to keep it down). My urine was extremely diluted... Completely clear all the times I went to the bathroom. I was curious how the test would come up if my urine was extremely diluted.... Plus it had been at least 5 days since I last tested.... :haha:

Let's see that test!


----------



## baby4me2013

adopim said:


> LoveSanrio: Yes, my lines kind of barrel in out if nowhere. I always had a quick progression.
> 
> Well, I did an "experiment" today. I had one 88 cent Walmart one left, and I had a ton of water today (luckily was able to keep it down). My urine was extremely diluted... Completely clear all the times I went to the bathroom. I was curious how the test would come up if my urine was extremely diluted.... Plus it had been at least 5 days since I last tested.... :haha:



HOW COULD YOU LEAVE US HANGING LIKE THAT! :haha:

LETS SEE THAT :test:


----------



## Girly922

Eltjuh said:


> I just received my bbt thermometer.... can anyone recommend a website/page where I can read up on charting and all that?? Any links would be great!!

If you sign up to fertility friend, I have it on my phone and iPad, they email you lessons. There's 20 in total and most have quizzes attached. Also, on the app it will tell you useful bits of info that correlate to where you are in your cycle. Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## adopim

Eltjuh: I also recommend Fertility Friend. It was the best resource I found out there! 

LoveSanrio: So far all I've had is nausea, but yesterday I thought for sure I was going to e sick for real. Nope, just extreme nausea for most of the afternoon. I think it's going to hit me full blown sometime this week or next week (I sure hope I'm wrong tho!)
Do you sleep with your mouth open? That could be causing all over temps (also why I had to switch the vaginal temping, I got much more stable numbers). 

Sorry to keep you ladies waiting! Here is the test I took with my pee being almost clear as water:
https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/DBEF8F48-B4D5-44C5-8317-9440FB5AA5F6-7428-0000093ACB909384_zpsda42f479.jpg
I don't know if you can see, but in person the test line is actually darker than the control line.


----------



## Girly922

Wow adopim!! That's an amazing test! When do you have your first appointment?


----------



## tl5953

adopim said:


> Eltjuh: I also recommend Fertility Friend. It was the best resource I found out there!
> 
> LoveSanrio: So far all I've had is nausea, but yesterday I thought for sure I was going to e sick for real. Nope, just extreme nausea for most of the afternoon. I think it's going to hit me full blown sometime this week or next week (I sure hope I'm wrong tho!)
> Do you sleep with your mouth open? That could be causing all over temps (also why I had to switch the vaginal temping, I got much more stable numbers).
> 
> Sorry to keep you ladies waiting! Here is the test I took with my pee being almost clear as water:
> https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/DBEF8F48-B4D5-44C5-8317-9440FB5AA5F6-7428-0000093ACB909384_zpsda42f479.jpg
> I don't know if you can see, but in person the test line is actually darker than the control line.

Awesome line!! Question: vaginal temping ... Even when on your period?? Sorry tmi lol cause I'm a mouth breather too


----------



## adopim

Girly922 said:


> Wow adopim!! That's an amazing test! When do you have your first appointment?

Thank you! :D 
My first appointment isn't until February 27th :( They usually schedule first appts between 8-10 weeks and not even with the OB, just a scan and letting with a nurse practitioner. Unlucky for me, the nurse I have to meet with is on vacation during my weeks 8&9 so I have to wait until 10 weeks. On the plus side, the scan will be better at 10 weeks than 8 weeks. The waiting is going to be tough but worth it in the end.



tl5953 said:


> Awesome line!! Question: vaginal temping ... Even when on your period?? Sorry tmi lol cause I'm a mouth breather too

Yes, I did through my period. I made sure to wear pads and night and I bought probe covers for my thermometer which really helped. I usually had to use the bathroom after I temped (always do when I wake up regardless of the time) so I would take the thermometer with me and throw away the probe cover while I was up.


----------



## Girly922

That's a shame you'll have to wait until 10 weeks. Feels like so long! But at least it'll be a good scan :thumbup: 

Here we have our booking in appointment with the midwife between 6-8 weeks but don't get a scan until 12 weeks unless you are classed as high risk. OH and I have agreed to go private for an early scan next time after going through a m/c. Don't think I could wait 12 weeks. Just hope some of your baby dust rubs off!! Lol.


----------



## adopim

Right, I'm not considered high risk. With my DD I didn't have my first appt until 12 weeks. 
This new clinic does them between 8-10 weeks. My old clinic was 8-12 weeks. If we had the option of a private early scan we would go that route just to set my mind at ease a little bit, but we don't have that option here. So nothing to do but wait... 4 weeks 2 days to go....

Sending lots of :dust: :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Great line! Definitely darker than the control! I'm so excited :haha:

My OPK was darker but still negative today on CD10. In December I got my positive OPK on CD10, which I felt was early. Just had a little weird cramping feeling in the right side of my abdomen, so maybe I'll get my positive OPK soon!


----------



## Eltjuh

Does anyone know whether you can, and how to, record a mc on fertility friend?? I was just trying to put my old cycles in, so it will calculate the average length of cycles etc. But it's calculating my last pregnancy as a very long cycle and I can't seem to find anywhere to record a mc.... 

I'm gonna read up on charting properly tomorrow, but just wanted to start by filling in some of my old cycles, when my period started and all that!


----------



## Girly922

Eltjuh said:


> Does anyone know whether you can, and how to, record a mc on fertility friend?? I was just trying to put my old cycles in, so it will calculate the average length of cycles etc. But it's calculating my last pregnancy as a very long cycle and I can't seem to find anywhere to record a mc....
> 
> I'm gonna read up on charting properly tomorrow, but just wanted to start by filling in some of my old cycles, when my period started and all that!

In the "specifics" there's a tab for miscarriage. I'm not sure how it then affects your stats for future cycles but that's where you record it. :thumbup:


----------



## Renaendel

Girly922 said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know whether you can, and how to, record a mc on fertility friend?? I was just trying to put my old cycles in, so it will calculate the average length of cycles etc. But it's calculating my last pregnancy as a very long cycle and I can't seem to find anywhere to record a mc....
> 
> I'm gonna read up on charting properly tomorrow, but just wanted to start by filling in some of my old cycles, when my period started and all that!
> 
> In the "specifics" there's a tab for miscarriage. I'm not sure how it then affects your stats for future cycles but that's where you record it. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yes, you use the miscarriage check box in the specifics tab. Once you select that box it starts a new month for you. To ignore that month so it doesn't mess with fertility friends calculations, press the "Cycle List" button. This will take you to a screen so you can uncheck the month you don't want compared.


----------



## LoveSanrio

adopim said:


> Eltjuh: I also recommend Fertility Friend. It was the best resource I found out there!
> 
> LoveSanrio: So far all I've had is nausea, but yesterday I thought for sure I was going to e sick for real. Nope, just extreme nausea for most of the afternoon. I think it's going to hit me full blown sometime this week or next week (I sure hope I'm wrong tho!)
> Do you sleep with your mouth open? That could be causing all over temps (also why I had to switch the vaginal temping, I got much more stable numbers).
> 
> Sorry to keep you ladies waiting! Here is the test I took with my pee being almost clear as water:
> https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/DBEF8F48-B4D5-44C5-8317-9440FB5AA5F6-7428-0000093ACB909384_zpsda42f479.jpg
> I don't know if you can see, but in person the test line is actually darker than the control line.

UGH I feel for you so much! I hate morning sickness so much, because I seriously get it soooo bad. Mine usually kicks in around 6-7 weeks, and finally subsides around 16 weeks. I really hope you don't get it too bad this time around.

I am honestly not sure if I sleep with my mouth open or not. I just asked my husband, and he says he doesn't know either LOL. I don't ever wake up with a dry mouth or anything, but who knows. I'm not sure what the temp dip was today though. I am on CD 15, and I think my OPK this evening was just a bit darker, so maybe O is coming. I sure hope so! After this cycle I will start temping vaginally...if I don't get my BFP that is! :thumbup:


----------



## Renaendel

I will be making the swap this month to Vtemping. It will be soo nice to be able to drink water if I wake up in the middle of the night.


----------



## LillyTame

I'm V-temping this month and my temps are a mess! I hope they even out this week.


----------



## Renaendel

LillyTame said:


> I'm V-temping this month and my temps are a mess! I hope they even out this week.

Ok this may sound kooky but my one concern about making the swap to v-temping is that how do I make sure the thermometer rests in the same spot each time? Do you have a band around the thermometer so it always is at the same depth? I assume the vagina has different temperature zones like your mouth??

I was going to do a battery of tests the day I move over to profile it, but if you know the answer...


----------



## adopim

I actually used my thumb and the thermometer screen/display. Since the screen is indented I just put my thumb to line up with the edge of the indent and went in as far as my thumb. That's what worked for me. I could see a small rubber band type thing working too, but I figured the screen on the thermometer was always constant since I couldn't move it whereas a rubber band could shift.


----------



## LillyTame

Renaendel said:


> LillyTame said:
> 
> 
> I'm V-temping this month and my temps are a mess! I hope they even out this week.
> 
> Ok this may sound kooky but my one concern about making the swap to v-temping is that how do I make sure the thermometer rests in the same spot each time? Do you have a band around the thermometer so it always is at the same depth? I assume the vagina has different temperature zones like your mouth??
> 
> I was going to do a battery of tests the day I move over to profile it, but if you know the answer...Click to expand...


I agree with adopim...using the window of the thermometer and your finger is helpful. I thought about the same thing when I started and don't know the answer, but it couldn't hurt to try to get it in as close to the same position as possible.


----------



## amanda1235

Hey everyone! Does anyone know if antibiotics affect ovulation, or the opk test results? Just had to start antibiotics on CD 9 RIGHT as I was about to start testing. Just curious!


----------



## LoveSanrio

:hissy: I swear this is how I feel right now. Sooooo tired of seeing negative OPK's. This was so easy when I didn't track anything in my cycle at all, just did the deed, and hoped for the best. Now that I am tracking it is so much more stress on me! I think after I finally see a positive OPK I will feel a bit better, but I am really getting aggravated. I'm sure it is still early, but it really gets frustrating when you have been testing non-stop for 10 days, and NOTHING. I felt like I saw a darker line yesterday, but I think it was just line eye.

I just want to get on with it already. I am so paranoid that I am not ovulating because of being on the depo ect. I'm paranoid that my body hasn't reached complete normalcy yet, and that I am in for some disappointment. Once I see a positive OPK I will feel so much better. It will be a huge weight lifted off of me. I just want to know that my body is working the way it should, and that I do have a chance to have one more baby!

Then my husband called me from work today and asked me if today was a day we were having sex, and I said yeah why? Then he told me it's because he has some serious baby fever today, and he is really excited about having another baby. Of course it makes me happy that he is so happy, and on board, but what if I am having issues? I don't want to let him, or myself, down. :cry:

Maybe I am being unrealistic because it is early in my cycle, I am just scared I am going to reach the end, and have nothing to show for it.


----------



## adopim

I'm sorry LoveSanrio :( :hugs:
I don't have any fantastic advice or anything but I know understand how stressful tracking can be. I don't think you are being unrealistic or unreasonable. Just try to keep your chin up and make sure that your are still BDing often so when you do ovulate you have the best chances of catching the egg. Don't fully rely on the OPKs either, keep an eye on your temps too. Tho they will only tell you that you've already ovulated, as long as you BD consistently it will be alright :) 
I hope you get your positive soon though! Fx'd and lots of :dust:


----------



## tl5953

LoveSanrio said:


> :hissy: I swear this is how I feel right now. Sooooo tired of seeing negative OPK's. This was so easy when I didn't track anything in my cycle at all, just did the deed, and hoped for the best. Now that I am tracking it is so much more stress on me! I think after I finally see a positive OPK I will feel a bit better, but I am really getting aggravated. I'm sure it is still early, but it really gets frustrating when you have been testing non-stop for 10 days, and NOTHING. I felt like I saw a darker line yesterday, but I think it was just line eye.
> 
> I just want to get on with it already. I am so paranoid that I am not ovulating because of being on the depo ect. I'm paranoid that my body hasn't reached complete normalcy yet, and that I am in for some disappointment. Once I see a positive OPK I will feel so much better. It will be a huge weight lifted off of me. I just want to know that my body is working the way it should, and that I do have a chance to have one more baby!
> 
> Then my husband called me from work today and asked me if today was a day we were having sex, and I said yeah why? Then he told me it's because he has some serious baby fever today, and he is really excited about having another baby. Of course it makes me happy that he is so happy, and on board, but what if I am having issues? I don't want to let him, or myself, down. :cry:
> 
> Maybe I am being unrealistic because it is early in my cycle, I am just scared I am going to reach the end, and have nothing to show for it.

Hey! Sorry for how you're feeling ... That must be very frustrating for you ... One piece of advice I'd like to offer you is to not have planned days to have sex ... I know we all have to watch the days so we don't miss it, but planned sex to the point where your bf is calling asking if today's one of the days might be putting more stress on you both ... If it feels like a chore it will turn into a chore ...


----------



## Girly922

We all get worked up hunny. It's a difficult time - this is something we can't control. And as hard as we try we'll never be able to control it fully. :hugs: 

Don't worry about your OPKs, your ticker says you're cd16? It's perfectly normal to O around cd18 and later. You've still got time. And some ladies have a very quick progression in their OPKs so it'll be completely negative one day and positive a day or two later. 

Stay positive. :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

LoveSanrio :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Girly922

Okay, I'm a little confused and wondered if any of you had any insight? 

Weird thing is I was having O pains in my right side all yesterday evening. I'm getting them tonight (not as severe) in my left side?? I had OPKs and my CBFM showing that I O'd yesterday, and my OPKs are definitely negative today. Although still fairly dark. 

This whole thing is beyond confusing!! Lol. :shrug:


----------



## Eltjuh

Maybe you ovulated twice?? When people conceive non-identical twins they have 2 eggs that got fertilised.... So maybe that's what happened?? Not sure though!! (Don't wanna scare you that you might get twins ) 



I've just passed my test on fertility friend on charting... 85% :) I'm a bit bummed I can't see what questions I got right and which ones I got wrong cause I'd like to know whether I was right about the questions with the pictures of charts that you're supposed to tell when the most likely O day was...


----------



## Girly922

See I've never really understood the exact specificities of two eggs. :shrug: Twins would scare the sh*t outa me!! :rofl: 

Ooh 85% well done!! I haven't been doing too well finding time to do the lessons right now.


----------



## GingerPanda

My OPK is lighter today than yesterday, not darker. :dohh:

Of course, I tested at 12pm yesterday and 5pm today, so maybe I missed it.


----------



## Eltjuh

Girly922 said:


> See I've never really understood the exact specificities of two eggs. :shrug: Twins would scare the sh*t outa me!! :rofl:
> 
> Ooh 85% well done!! I haven't been doing too well finding time to do the lessons right now.

Ha I didn't do the lessons!  I watched the 3-part video and then did the quiz straight away  Cause I've been sort of looking at some people's charts on here and getting used to it...

Gonna start temping myself on thursday morning... would start tomorrow but have had a few drinks tonight so I'll start thursday instead :)


----------



## LoveSanrio

adopim said:


> I'm sorry LoveSanrio :( :hugs:
> I don't have any fantastic advice or anything but I know understand how stressful tracking can be. I don't think you are being unrealistic or unreasonable. Just try to keep your chin up and make sure that your are still BDing often so when you do ovulate you have the best chances of catching the egg. Don't fully rely on the OPKs either, keep an eye on your temps too. Tho they will only tell you that you've already ovulated, as long as you BD consistently it will be alright :)
> I hope you get your positive soon though! Fx'd and lots of :dust:

 Yeah, definitely know the OPK's cant be relied on totally, would just be really nice to see a dark line there. Also my temps are driving me crazy...it looks like my 2 year old took a blue crayon and scribbled on my chart. I'm afraid with as crazy as it has been it won't show O either. I guess only time will tell, but it is definitely stressful in the meantime. I just wish I knew for sure what was going on. I hate waiting, and all of this makes me feel so out of control. I guess I am just really scared to get let down by my own body.



tl5953 said:


> LoveSanrio said:
> 
> 
> :hissy: I swear this is how I feel right now. Sooooo tired of seeing negative OPK's. This was so easy when I didn't track anything in my cycle at all, just did the deed, and hoped for the best. Now that I am tracking it is so much more stress on me! I think after I finally see a positive OPK I will feel a bit better, but I am really getting aggravated. I'm sure it is still early, but it really gets frustrating when you have been testing non-stop for 10 days, and NOTHING. I felt like I saw a darker line yesterday, but I think it was just line eye.
> 
> I just want to get on with it already. I am so paranoid that I am not ovulating because of being on the depo ect. I'm paranoid that my body hasn't reached complete normalcy yet, and that I am in for some disappointment. Once I see a positive OPK I will feel so much better. It will be a huge weight lifted off of me. I just want to know that my body is working the way it should, and that I do have a chance to have one more baby!
> 
> Then my husband called me from work today and asked me if today was a day we were having sex, and I said yeah why? Then he told me it's because he has some serious baby fever today, and he is really excited about having another baby. Of course it makes me happy that he is so happy, and on board, but what if I am having issues? I don't want to let him, or myself, down. :cry:
> 
> Maybe I am being unrealistic because it is early in my cycle, I am just scared I am going to reach the end, and have nothing to show for it.
> 
> Hey! Sorry for how you're feeling ... That must be very frustrating for you ... One piece of advice I'd like to offer you is to not have planned days to have sex ... I know we all have to watch the days so we don't miss it, but planned sex to the point where your bf is calling asking if today's one of the days might be putting more stress on you both ... If it feels like a chore it will turn into a chore ...Click to expand...

The reason we have "planned" days is because we are trying the sperm meets egg plan. We have sex every other day, and then once I get a positive OPK, have sex 3 days in a row, skip one day, and have sex once more. It is just what I feel like will work best for us. Also, my husband works A LOT, so I have to plan around that as well. It doesn't feel like a chore for us though. As of now it is fun for us, and we are curious how the sperm meets egg plan will work for us, it is just me being afraid that my body is going to let not only me, but my husband down as well.



Girly922 said:


> We all get worked up hunny. It's a difficult time - this is something we can't control. And as hard as we try we'll never be able to control it fully. :hugs:
> 
> Don't worry about your OPKs, your ticker says you're cd16? It's perfectly normal to O around cd18 and later. You've still got time. And some ladies have a very quick progression in their OPKs so it'll be completely negative one day and positive a day or two later.
> 
> Stay positive. :thumbup:

:hugs: I'm definitely trying, that is for sure. I hate being in situations that I cannot control, and this one is just the worst. I will be the first to admit that I am a control freak haha! And I agree completely, it probably is still early for me to O. I have a 32 day cycle. I guess I just get paranoid seeing all these other ladies O'ing on CD14 ect.



LillyTame said:


> LoveSanrio :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: right back atcha :flower:


----------



## LoveSanrio

Has anyone heard from Blackrain? She was supposed to have heard from the DR yesterday about her blood results, but I haven't seen anything from her since Sunday. I hope she is okay!!


----------



## tl5953

LoveSanrio: sorry I was just trying to make you feel better :)


----------



## LoveSanrio

tl5953 said:


> LoveSanrio: sorry I was just trying to make you feel better :)

Oh no, it's cool! I appreciate it! Just wanted to explain why it was that we do what we do. This is the first cycle we are trying "the plan", and so far so good. I don't think it would work for us, say, 6 months down the road, but for now it is fun! LOL


----------



## LillyTame

LoveSanrio said:


> Has anyone heard from Blackrain? She was supposed to have heard from the DR yesterday about her blood results, but I haven't seen anything from her since Sunday. I hope she is okay!!

Hmmm, you're right! Time get stalking!

EDIT/Update: She is on now! Maybe she will pop over here soon and give us an update!


----------



## tl5953

I've been looking for Blackrain too! She's my buddy :)


----------



## Blackrain90

LoveSanrio said:


> Has anyone heard from Blackrain? She was supposed to have heard from the DR yesterday about her blood results, but I haven't seen anything from her since Sunday. I hope she is okay!!


Hey sorry Hun, I sent a private message to you but it may not have worked, my Internet kept booting me out yesterday.

Doctors bloodwork said on 12DPO I had 55miu of HCG, which is probably why docs urine test didn't detect it. But my eggo is definitely preggo! Have my dating ultrasound booked for Feb 19 :D Seems really early to me (will only be about 7 weeks along) but I think doctor thinks I will be about 8 weeks. I know they go from the first day of last period, because they then have 2 weeks in there before you actually conceived, but since I didn't ovulate/conceive until CD23, I think that actually make me a week behind what the doc thinks? He said my estimated due date is Sept 28, so my guess then would be October 5 :)

Thank you for checking on me though, very sweet of you :)


----------



## Blackrain90

tl5953 said:


> I've been looking for Blackrain too! She's my buddy :)

Sorry everyone been MIA, spent the evening yesterday with grandpa-to-be and have been cleaning the house like a mad woman tonight since DH is back from work tomorrow night :happydance:


----------



## tl5953

Have you tested at home again?? ;)


----------



## LillyTame

Blackrain90 said:


> Doctors bloodwork said on 12DPO I had 55miu of HCG, which is probably why docs urine test didn't detect it. But my eggo is definitely preggo! Have my dating ultrasound booked for Feb 19 :D Seems really early to me (will only be about 7 weeks along) but I think doctor thinks I will be about 8 weeks. I know they go from the first day of last period, because they then have 2 weeks in there before you actually conceived, but since I didn't ovulate/conceive until CD23, I think that actually make me a week behind what the doc thinks? He said my estimated due date is Sept 28, so my guess then would be October 5 :)
> 
> Thank you for checking on me though, very sweet of you :)

Yay! Glad to hear everything is going well! Did you tell that nurse "told you so" lol


----------



## Blackrain90

Lol my last test was CD13 (the one I showed you last) and then I ran out of tests lol. I realized today that I ordered another set of tests before that are probably in my mailbox right now haha! If it wasnt -25 and the mailbox wasn't 2 blocks away I would probably go grab them lol, I probably will tomorrow after work, just to see how my lines are progressing!


----------



## Blackrain90

LillyTame said:


> Blackrain90 said:
> 
> 
> Doctors bloodwork said on 12DPO I had 55miu of HCG, which is probably why docs urine test didn't detect it. But my eggo is definitely preggo! Have my dating ultrasound booked for Feb 19 :D Seems really early to me (will only be about 7 weeks along) but I think doctor thinks I will be about 8 weeks. I know they go from the first day of last period, because they then have 2 weeks in there before you actually conceived, but since I didn't ovulate/conceive until CD23, I think that actually make me a week behind what the doc thinks? He said my estimated due date is Sept 28, so my guess then would be October 5 :)
> 
> Thank you for checking on me though, very sweet of you :)
> 
> Yay! Glad to hear everything is going well! Did you tell that nurse "told you so" lolClick to expand...

Haha I wish, no she wasn't there :p There wasn't much doubt in my mind, but was still hard to not be nervous after their negative result.


----------



## baby4me2013

Quick bit... I've been OPKing like a mad woman, and getting worried just like LoveSanario. I'm CD16 and nothing this morning. Forgot to take the OPK's with me to work today. I finally had to pee about 20 minutes ago and BAM, out of nowhere it's a :bfp: THANK GOD!
This is high stakes for me since we are using donor sperm! But I wanted to say a couple of things. This is my first month with CB digi OPK's. I'm soooo glad I bought them. I really had no progression on my lines. Not even this morning. But I got the smiley and when I pulled it out, clear as day it was positive. It has really easied my mind this month having that thing. If I didn't I'd still be wondering if I had it right. 

So now what? Should I keep OPKing until it's negative so I know what day I O'ed on? How can I be sure what day? Hmmm... Any thoughts?


Oh and super CONGRATS to Blackrain!!!


----------



## baby4me2013

Quick bit... I've been OPKing like a mad woman, and getting worried just like LoveSanario. I'm CD16 and nothing this morning. Forgot to take the OPK's with me to work today. I finally had to pee about 20 minutes ago and BAM, out of nowhere it's a :bfp: THANK GOD!
This is high stakes for me since we are using donor sperm! But I wanted to say a couple of things. This is my first month with CB digi OPK's. I'm soooo glad I bought them. I really had no progression on my lines. Not even this morning. But I got the smiley and when I pulled it out, clear as day it was positive. It has really easied my mind this month having that thing. If I didn't I'd still be wondering if I had it right. 

So now what? Should I keep OPKing until it's negative so I know what day I O'ed on? How can I be sure what day? Hmmm... Any thoughts?


Oh and super CONGRATS to Blackrain!!!


----------



## Blackrain90

baby4me2013 said:


> Quick bit... I've been OPKing like a mad woman, and getting worried just like LoveSanario. I'm CD16 and nothing this morning. Forgot to take the OPK's with me to work today. I finally had to pee about 20 minutes ago and BAM, out of nowhere it's a :bfp: THANK GOD!
> This is high stakes for me since we are using donor sperm! But I wanted to say a couple of things. This is my first month with CB digi OPK's. I'm soooo glad I bought them. I really had no progression on my lines. Not even this morning. But I got the smiley and when I pulled it out, clear as day it was positive. It has really easied my mind this month having that thing. If I didn't I'd still be wondering if I had it right.
> 
> So now what? Should I keep OPKing until it's negative so I know what day I O'ed on? How can I be sure what day? Hmmm... Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks darling! Are you temping? If you are that would be the best way to confirm exactly when you O'd. You can keep temping until its negative, but you won't know exactly when you O'd, it might just give you a 2-3 day area that you likely O'd during.
> Oh and super CONGRATS to Blackrain!!!

Thanks darling! Are you temping? That is the best way to confirm that your LH surge did in fact release an egg, and also to confirm when. You can keeping using OPKs until they are negative, but that will just give you a time frame that you might have ovulated within. Generally you should ovulate 12-36 hours after the first OPK.


----------



## adopim

LoveSanrio said:


> Oh no, it's cool! I appreciate it! Just wanted to explain why it was that we do what we do. This is the first cycle we are trying "the plan", and so far so good. I don't think it would work for us, say, 6 months down the road, but for now it is fun! LOL

We had already naturally done SMEP, but I was conscious of it this last cycle and we did BD an extra night in a row compared to our normal routine. I liked having a routine. I never felt like it was a chore either, but I enjoy getting to it in the first place! :haha: We've strayed from our norm this last week but DH has been tired from work and I've been exhausted. Hoping to get back into something of a routine soon!


----------



## baby4me2013

Blackrain90 said:


> baby4me2013 said:
> 
> 
> Quick bit... I've been OPKing like a mad woman, and getting worried just like LoveSanario. I'm CD16 and nothing this morning. Forgot to take the OPK's with me to work today. I finally had to pee about 20 minutes ago and BAM, out of nowhere it's a :bfp: THANK GOD!
> This is high stakes for me since we are using donor sperm! But I wanted to say a couple of things. This is my first month with CB digi OPK's. I'm soooo glad I bought them. I really had no progression on my lines. Not even this morning. But I got the smiley and when I pulled it out, clear as day it was positive. It has really easied my mind this month having that thing. If I didn't I'd still be wondering if I had it right.
> 
> So now what? Should I keep OPKing until it's negative so I know what day I O'ed on? How can I be sure what day? Hmmm... Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks darling! Are you temping? If you are that would be the best way to confirm exactly when you O'd. You can keep temping until its negative, but you won't know exactly when you O'd, it might just give you a 2-3 day area that you likely O'd during.
> Oh and super CONGRATS to Blackrain!!!
> 
> Thanks darling! Are you temping? That is the best way to confirm that your LH surge did in fact release an egg, and also to confirm when. You can keeping using OPKs until they are negative, but that will just give you a time frame that you might have ovulated within. Generally you should ovulate 12-36 hours after the first OPK.Click to expand...


I was temping until I realized my BBT was a piece. Totally unreliable. I bought a new one, but figured I'd pick it up when I start again... IF I START AGAIN!!! FX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blackrain90

baby4me2013 said:


> Blackrain90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby4me2013 said:
> 
> 
> Quick bit... I've been OPKing like a mad woman, and getting worried just like LoveSanario. I'm CD16 and nothing this morning. Forgot to take the OPK's with me to work today. I finally had to pee about 20 minutes ago and BAM, out of nowhere it's a :bfp: THANK GOD!
> This is high stakes for me since we are using donor sperm! But I wanted to say a couple of things. This is my first month with CB digi OPK's. I'm soooo glad I bought them. I really had no progression on my lines. Not even this morning. But I got the smiley and when I pulled it out, clear as day it was positive. It has really easied my mind this month having that thing. If I didn't I'd still be wondering if I had it right.
> 
> So now what? Should I keep OPKing until it's negative so I know what day I O'ed on? How can I be sure what day? Hmmm... Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks darling! Are you temping? If you are that would be the best way to confirm exactly when you O'd. You can keep temping until its negative, but you won't know exactly when you O'd, it might just give you a 2-3 day area that you likely O'd during.
> Oh and super CONGRATS to Blackrain!!!
> 
> Thanks darling! Are you temping? That is the best way to confirm that your LH surge did in fact release an egg, and also to confirm when. You can keeping using OPKs until they are negative, but that will just give you a time frame that you might have ovulated within. Generally you should ovulate 12-36 hours after the first OPK.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was temping until I realized my BBT was a piece. Totally unreliable. I bought a new one, but figured I'd pick it up when I start again... IF I START AGAIN!!! FX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

FX'd for you sweetie!


----------



## LoveSanrio

Blackrain90 said:


> LoveSanrio said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard from Blackrain? She was supposed to have heard from the DR yesterday about her blood results, but I haven't seen anything from her since Sunday. I hope she is okay!!
> 
> 
> Hey sorry Hun, I sent a private message to you but it may not have worked, my Internet kept booting me out yesterday.
> 
> Doctors bloodwork said on 12DPO I had 55miu of HCG, which is probably why docs urine test didn't detect it. But my eggo is definitely preggo! Have my dating ultrasound booked for Feb 19 :D Seems really early to me (will only be about 7 weeks along) but I think doctor thinks I will be about 8 weeks. I know they go from the first day of last period, because they then have 2 weeks in there before you actually conceived, but since I didn't ovulate/conceive until CD23, I think that actually make me a week behind what the doc thinks? He said my estimated due date is Sept 28, so my guess then would be October 5 :)
> 
> Thank you for checking on me though, very sweet of you :)Click to expand...

Glad to hear everything went well! I bet you must be excited to have that dating ultrasound! Always nice to see what is going on inside there. I have never had an ultrasound that early. My earliest US were always around 16-20 weeks or so, where they would do the really long US, and then I would find out if it was a boy or girl. It would be neat to have one earlier so that I could see the progression! I'm excited to hear your due date as well! FX for an October baby! I am an October baby as well! :flower:




Blackrain90 said:


> Lol my last test was CD13 (the one I showed you last) and then I ran out of tests lol. I realized today that I ordered another set of tests before that are probably in my mailbox right now haha!* If it wasnt -25 and the mailbox wasn't 2 blocks away I would probably go grab them lol*, I probably will tomorrow after work, just to see how my lines are progressing!

O...M...G....NO JUST....NO. -25 degrees outside?!?! Oh wow...I don't know how you handle weather like that! That is jut scary!!



baby4me2013 said:


> Quick bit... I've been OPKing like a mad woman, and getting worried just like LoveSanario. I'm CD16 and nothing this morning. Forgot to take the OPK's with me to work today. I finally had to pee about 20 minutes ago and BAM, out of nowhere it's a :bfp: THANK GOD!
> This is high stakes for me since we are using donor sperm! But I wanted to say a couple of things. This is my first month with CB digi OPK's. I'm soooo glad I bought them. I really had no progression on my lines. Not even this morning. But I got the smiley and when I pulled it out, clear as day it was positive. It has really easied my mind this month having that thing. If I didn't I'd still be wondering if I had it right.
> 
> So now what? Should I keep OPKing until it's negative so I know what day I O'ed on? How can I be sure what day? Hmmm... Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> Oh and super CONGRATS to Blackrain!!!

This made me feel better! So you were negative in the AM, and then definite positive in the PM of the same day?! That is crazy! I'm hoping the same happens for me!


----------



## LoveSanrio

CD 17 today, and so far no BFP on the OPK. I took it with FMU just to see what would happen. I'll take another later with SMU. Hoping to see something soon! It is definitely weighing heavy on my mind though. Enough to where I actually had a dream last night that I got my BFP, and that I told my husband and everything. So....as you can tell I think about it a lot. I have until CD 22 though, and that will leave me with a 10 day LP. FX! 

Watched Paranormal Activity 4 last night with DH. Totally creeped me out. Every little noise this morning has me on edge haha! I love those movies though! Sad that I dreamed about OPK's over the horror movie that I watched last night! Haha!

I am sure it's gonna be a lazy day for me. Kids are at school...well, all but one. It is raining outside, and probably will for most of the day. Usually by now (7:30am) it is light outside, but due to the rain it is still dark. It is nice other than that though... it's 64 degrees out right now, supposed to get up to 68, but now I am reading online that we are going to have severe thunderstorms today! Argh...not surprised though. It was fairly cold a few days ago, even had some sleet....then yesterday it was 72 and sunny. That back and forth temp is no good! So...hopefully all will be well. It says strong wind is expected....Ugh...I hate bad storms.

Guess I am gonna lay down on the couch and try and go back to sleep for a bit...wait for the storm to roll in. I'll be back in a bit!


EDIT- Now seeing that we should expect damaging winds, and isolated tornadoes. Tornadoes terrify me, so I am NOT looking forward to this storm when it hits. Looks like it won't be too bad until this evening, so I am glad my kids will be home from school before anything gets too severe.


----------



## GingerPanda

Oh, I love storms. They're so exciting. Still, it's no good when they get dangerous, so you stay safe!


----------



## adopim

Stay safe! 
As for DD and I, we will not be going anywhere for at least a few days:
https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/7A42D0EC-AE62-47E1-B7C9-218AA09C87AE-1070-000000F26FDD1B50_zpsa4b53def.jpg
Haha. Right now it's 19F outside, but with the windchill it feels like 3F.

Funny how OPKs overtook your dreams. I'm not a horror movie fan, so I would have been having nightmares all night. But our dreams are crazy.....
I had a dream that my husband did an ultrasound on me, and he found twins in there!


----------



## LoveSanrio

GingerPanda said:


> Oh, I love storms. They're so exciting. Still, it's no good when they get dangerous, so you stay safe!

I like to watch lightning, but tornadoes freak me out. It's because I am actually originally from Indiana. I have lived here for 3 years, but lived in Indianapolis my whole life. Anyhow, when I was 19 I had to have gall bladder sugery, so I went in early to the hospital that day. I went under anesthesia, had the surgery, came out fine. I went into the recovery room, and could not stay awake to save my life. Then someone came in and said that I had to be moved out into the hallway because there was a tornado warning. I couldn't stay awake, so back to sleep I went. Well, a tornado sis come that day, but luckily missed me It did destroy the entire side of town that I am from though, including a good friend of mine's house. His family had to go stay in a hotel and deal with red cross to sort everything out. I guess all of that made it a bit more real, and made me think...yeah, could definitely happen to me. SO, now I get a bit nervous when there is a tornado warning.

So far it is calm outside though. Just waiting I guess! lol



adopim said:


> Stay safe!
> As for DD and I, we will not be going anywhere for at least a few days:
> https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/7A42D0EC-AE62-47E1-B7C9-218AA09C87AE-1070-000000F26FDD1B50_zpsa4b53def.jpg
> Haha. Right now it's 19F outside, but with the windchill it feels like 3F.
> 
> Funny how OPKs overtook your dreams. I'm not a horror movie fan, so I would have been having nightmares all night. But our dreams are crazy.....
> I had a dream that my husband did an ultrasound on me, and he found twins in there!

:rofl: OMG that is hilarious!!!


----------



## baby4me2013

LoveSanrio said:


> Blackrain90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoveSanrio said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard from Blackrain? She was supposed to have heard from the DR yesterday about her blood results, but I haven't seen anything from her since Sunday. I hope she is okay!!
> 
> 
> Hey sorry Hun, I sent a private message to you but it may not have worked, my Internet kept booting me out yesterday.
> 
> Doctors bloodwork said on 12DPO I had 55miu of HCG, which is probably why docs urine test didn't detect it. But my eggo is definitely preggo! Have my dating ultrasound booked for Feb 19 :D Seems really early to me (will only be about 7 weeks along) but I think doctor thinks I will be about 8 weeks. I know they go from the first day of last period, because they then have 2 weeks in there before you actually conceived, but since I didn't ovulate/conceive until CD23, I think that actually make me a week behind what the doc thinks? He said my estimated due date is Sept 28, so my guess then would be October 5 :)
> 
> Thank you for checking on me though, very sweet of you :)Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to hear everything went well! I bet you must be excited to have that dating ultrasound! Always nice to see what is going on inside there. I have never had an ultrasound that early. My earliest US were always around 16-20 weeks or so, where they would do the really long US, and then I would find out if it was a boy or girl. It would be neat to have one earlier so that I could see the progression! I'm excited to hear your due date as well! FX for an October baby! I am an October baby as well! :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrain90 said:
> 
> 
> Lol my last test was CD13 (the one I showed you last) and then I ran out of tests lol. I realized today that I ordered another set of tests before that are probably in my mailbox right now haha!* If it wasnt -25 and the mailbox wasn't 2 blocks away I would probably go grab them lol*, I probably will tomorrow after work, just to see how my lines are progressing!Click to expand...
> 
> O...M...G....NO JUST....NO. -25 degrees outside?!?! Oh wow...I don't know how you handle weather like that! That is jut scary!!
> 
> 
> 
> baby4me2013 said:
> 
> 
> Quick bit... I've been OPKing like a mad woman, and getting worried just like LoveSanario. I'm CD16 and nothing this morning. Forgot to take the OPK's with me to work today. I finally had to pee about 20 minutes ago and BAM, out of nowhere it's a :bfp: THANK GOD!
> This is high stakes for me since we are using donor sperm! But I wanted to say a couple of things. This is my first month with CB digi OPK's. I'm soooo glad I bought them. I really had no progression on my lines. Not even this morning. But I got the smiley and when I pulled it out, clear as day it was positive. It has really easied my mind this month having that thing. If I didn't I'd still be wondering if I had it right.
> 
> So now what? Should I keep OPKing until it's negative so I know what day I O'ed on? How can I be sure what day? Hmmm... Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> Oh and super CONGRATS to Blackrain!!!Click to expand...
> 
> This made me feel better! So you were negative in the AM, and then definite positive in the PM of the same day?! That is crazy! I'm hoping the same happens for me!Click to expand...


YES, and to top it off, it was :bfn: this morning! Crazy how quickly it changes. So check often, you may have just missed it all together! If I hadn't just done it last night, spur of the moment I would have missed it and cried all month. 

So I guess I have a question... Since it was positive last night and negative this morning, does that mean I O today? Anyone know? :dohh:


----------



## tl5953

Probably today or tomorrow start :sex: ing lol


----------



## adopim

baby4me2013: Generally Ov happens 24-36 hours after your first positive OPK. So if it was positive last night you can expect Ov to happen tonight sometime into tomorrow. Could possibly be as late as tomorrow night. But like tl5953 said, I would get to BDing! :)

LoveSanrio: What was almost more funny was that DH was SUPER excited it was twins, I was happy but worried about it. He doesn't show extreme emotion pretty much ever but he sure did in my dream. :haha:


----------



## Eltjuh

Have any of you ever experienced ewcm pretty much straight after AF?? I started checking my cp and cm and charting that aswell as starting to temp, which I will be doing soon (friday morning probably) cause I'm having a drink (again) tonight... 
But yeah, I checked my cervix today so I could record my findings and found A LOT of slimy cm which kind of resembled ewcm, not AS stretchy as I usually get it but there was a lot of it (inside). CP was high soft and open... 
Can't imagine O-ing already considering I've literally just stopped spotting from AF yesterday (that was the last last of it) And I know from previous experience (conception etc.) that I usually O around CD 17/18 ish... 

It doesn't really matter atm as we've stopped ttc for now but it still confused me... :shrug:


----------



## LoveSanrio

adopim said:


> baby4me2013: Generally Ov happens 24-36 hours after your first positive OPK. So if it was positive last night you can expect Ov to happen tonight sometime into tomorrow. Could possibly be as late as tomorrow night. But like tl5953 said, I would get to BDing! :)
> 
> LoveSanrio: What was almost more funny was that DH was SUPER excited it was twins, I was happy but worried about it. He doesn't show extreme emotion pretty much ever but he sure did in my dream. :haha:

Bahahaha!! That is how you KNOW it's a dream! If we found out we were having twins my husband would pass out right then and there hahaha!!!

So some good news to brighten my day a bit. Just went to the bathroom, and low and behold, EWCM, and quite a bit of it! Took an OPK, still negative, but it gives me some hope!!


----------



## Eltjuh

yay!! Go LoveSanrio!! :) Get BDing :haha:

I think mine wasn't ewcm afterall, not sure what it was but it's gone more wet/creamy now..


----------



## baby4me2013

LoveSanrio said:


> adopim said:
> 
> 
> baby4me2013: Generally Ov happens 24-36 hours after your first positive OPK. So if it was positive last night you can expect Ov to happen tonight sometime into tomorrow. Could possibly be as late as tomorrow night. But like tl5953 said, I would get to BDing! :)
> 
> LoveSanrio: What was almost more funny was that DH was SUPER excited it was twins, I was happy but worried about it. He doesn't show extreme emotion pretty much ever but he sure did in my dream. :haha:
> 
> Bahahaha!! That is how you KNOW it's a dream! If we found out we were having twins my husband would pass out right then and there hahaha!!!
> 
> So some good news to brighten my day a bit. Just went to the bathroom, and low and behold, EWCM, and quite a bit of it! Took an OPK, still negative, but it gives me some hope!!Click to expand...

*We are both 32 CD's and on the same CD day! You'll have to get BD'ing and then we'll partner up for 2ww!!! *


----------



## LoveSanrio

Eltjuh said:


> yay!! Go LoveSanrio!! :) Get BDing :haha:
> 
> I think mine wasn't ewcm afterall, not sure what it was but it's gone more wet/creamy now..

Well sometimes my EWCM goes from that to wet really fast. If that happens I can go near my cervix, and there is still EWCM. Also, I believe wet is considered fertile as well. I have had wet cm for like a week now, until today!



baby4me2013 said:


> LoveSanrio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adopim said:
> 
> 
> baby4me2013: Generally Ov happens 24-36 hours after your first positive OPK. So if it was positive last night you can expect Ov to happen tonight sometime into tomorrow. Could possibly be as late as tomorrow night. But like tl5953 said, I would get to BDing! :)
> 
> LoveSanrio: What was almost more funny was that DH was SUPER excited it was twins, I was happy but worried about it. He doesn't show extreme emotion pretty much ever but he sure did in my dream. :haha:
> 
> Bahahaha!! That is how you KNOW it's a dream! If we found out we were having twins my husband would pass out right then and there hahaha!!!
> 
> So some good news to brighten my day a bit. Just went to the bathroom, and low and behold, EWCM, and quite a bit of it! Took an OPK, still negative, but it gives me some hope!!Click to expand...
> 
> *We are both 32 CD's and on the same CD day! You'll have to get BD'ing and then we'll partner up for 2ww!!! *Click to expand...

Oh, that is awesome! I do hope I get a positive OPK soon! Still waiting!


----------



## Blackrain90

LoveSanrio I hope you get your positive OPK soon!!


AFM, most physical preg symptoms haven't been too bad, just starting to really notice sore boobs, but they are growing (already!!!) Gonna have to buy some new bras in the next couple weeks. Also, mood swings are in full force-cranky bitch Heather has returned!! It's like PMS but worse, because I have zero patience, and keep crying over nothing. Hubby should be home in a couple hours, really trying to stay in a good mood for him..But no morning sickness yet (yay!) Haven't done a test recently but hoping to make it to my mailbox soon to grab my last set of ic! I'm almost afraid to keep testing, because I will probably worry that the lines aren't dark enough etc.


----------



## baby4me2013

OK POAS experts... So yesterday morning it was OPK :bfn: then last night at 9 it was :bfp: then this am it was :bfn:, so for good measure I tested again after work. It was :bfp: AND NOW I'M LEFT SHAKING MY HEAD! It's even darker than any of them. But I'm using the CB digi. So what the hell? What does this mean?!?!?!?!?!?! I'm going to keep testing like everytime I gotta pee. I just don't know what to make of this.


----------



## LoveSanrio

baby4me2013 said:


> OK POAS experts... So yesterday morning it was OPK :bfn: then last night at 9 it was :bfp: then this am it was :bfn:, so for good measure I tested again after work. It was :bfp: AND NOW I'M LEFT SHAKING MY HEAD! It's even darker than any of them. But I'm using the CB digi. So what the hell? What does this mean?!?!?!?!?!?! I'm going to keep testing like everytime I gotta pee. I just don't know what to make of this.

Is the CB digi the one with the smiley face?



Still no positive OPK here, but I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed! Will keep everyone updated!


----------



## baby4me2013

LoveSanrio said:


> baby4me2013 said:
> 
> 
> OK POAS experts... So yesterday morning it was OPK :bfn: then last night at 9 it was :bfp: then this am it was :bfn:, so for good measure I tested again after work. It was :bfp: AND NOW I'M LEFT SHAKING MY HEAD! It's even darker than any of them. But I'm using the CB digi. So what the hell? What does this mean?!?!?!?!?!?! I'm going to keep testing like everytime I gotta pee. I just don't know what to make of this.
> 
> Is the CB digi the one with the smiley face?
> 
> 
> 
> Still no positive OPK here, but I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed! Will keep everyone updated!Click to expand...

Yep and it's still pos this am!


----------



## GingerPanda

Sometimes your body gears up to ovulate, and then doesn't. So you ovulate again. Also (but more rarely), sometimes women just ovulate twice in one cycle.


----------



## baby4me2013

GingerPanda said:


> Sometimes your body gears up to ovulate, and then doesn't. So you ovulate again. Also (but more rarely), sometimes women just ovulate twice in one cycle.

Well that's just what I need! Either way, oh CRAP!


----------



## GingerPanda

baby4me2013 said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> Sometimes your body gears up to ovulate, and then doesn't. So you ovulate again. Also (but more rarely), sometimes women just ovulate twice in one cycle.
> 
> Well that's just what I need! Either way, oh CRAP!Click to expand...

It's okay! The body starting to ovulate, then failing, then actually ovulating is something that happens more often than you might think! It really is pretty common, and not a cause for concern unless it happens every month. Stress, among other things, can cause it.

Women ovulating twice in one cycle is usually something that someone is genetically predisposed to. Do fraternal twins run in your family?


----------



## baby4me2013

YES and donor says twins run in his family. If I get 4 babies out of this, I'll be donating 3 of them to this thread.:haha:


----------



## LoveSanrio

Okay...gonna be honest. I'm pissed off right now. Took an OPK...second line is LIGHTER than it has been all cycle. It was like that this morning too!! And my pee was definitely NOT diluted. WTH man!!! Why is this happening? I tested last night at 7:30pm, and it was negative, but was the same as it had been all cycle. Tested at 6:30am, LIGHTER. I thought maybe it was because I was using FMU. Tested again at 11:15, LIGHTER AGAIN. Same as it was this morning exactly. I had been holding from 8:00am to 11:15 too. I'm beyond frustrated!


----------



## GingerPanda

baby4me2013 said:


> YES and donor says twins run in his family. If I get 4 babies out of this, I'll be donating 3 of them to this thread.:haha:

Oh my! :rofl:

If you get your BFP this cycle, I'm going to be the first to put my vote in the hat for twins!




LoveSanrio said:


> Okay...gonna be honest. I'm pissed off right now. Took an OPK...second line is LIGHTER than it has been all cycle. It was like that this morning too!! And my pee was definitely NOT diluted. WTH man!!! Why is this happening? I tested last night at 7:30pm, and it was negative, but was the same as it had been all cycle. Tested at 6:30am, LIGHTER. I thought maybe it was because I was using FMU. Tested again at 11:15, LIGHTER AGAIN. Same as it was this morning exactly. I had been holding from 8:00am to 11:15 too. I'm beyond frustrated!

Sometime the surge appears and disappears really quickly... I don't know dear. My OPKs never turned positive this month either, but it was the first time in a while I actually FELT myself ovulate. It's possible that you still ovulated and the OPKs didn't pick it up... Don't know what to tell you. I hope you get some more definitive information soon!


----------



## baby4me2013

LoveSanrio said:


> Okay...gonna be honest. I'm pissed off right now. Took an OPK...second line is LIGHTER than it has been all cycle. It was like that this morning too!! And my pee was definitely NOT diluted. WTH man!!! Why is this happening? I tested last night at 7:30pm, and it was negative, but was the same as it had been all cycle. Tested at 6:30am, LIGHTER. I thought maybe it was because I was using FMU. Tested again at 11:15, LIGHTER AGAIN. Same as it was this morning exactly. I had been holding from 8:00am to 11:15 too. I'm beyond frustrated!

I say CHILL. I'm sure you O'ed but probably in between tests! Hope you got your BD on ahead of time!!! Just relax, now you know you are in the 2WW, and we are going to do it TOGETHER! :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

Let's do this 2WW thing right, the POAS Addicts way! :thumbup:

*SYMPTOM SPOTTING!*


I had weird little cramps in the right side of my uterus this morning. Dunno if that really means anything.


----------



## baby4me2013

GingerPanda said:


> Let's do this 2WW thing right, the POAS Addicts way! :thumbup:
> 
> *SYMPTOM SPOTTING!*
> 
> 
> I had weird little cramps in the right side of my uterus this morning. Dunno if that really means anything.

What day are you?

And I think my boobs might hurt already. Definitely quadruplets. Definitive.:haha:


----------



## Girly922

Good luck baby4me and LoveSanrio! 

GingerPanda how many dpo are you now?

I'm 3dpo - Can I start peeing on sticks now??? Lol. I sound like a crazy woman. And it's ridiculous as 3dpo is too early for any sort of symptom. So, can raised progesterone cause increased toilet trips? I'm peeing like crazy today. 

And you lot are a bad influence, after the chat about sims 3 the other week I ordered supernatural and am just installing it. I also ordered show time but that hasn't come yet :(


----------



## Girly922

Hmm... That's odd. My ticker says that dull cramps are common at 3dpo. I've had light AF style cramps at points throughout the day. Thought I was just imagining it. Why would that be common at 3dpo??


----------



## LoveSanrio

Okay, I'm feeling better now. Just needed to get my frustration out haha! The rant helped.

I went onto peeonastick.com and saw that the OPK's can vary day to day. So I will wait and see what my temps do. Luckily I got some BD in this morning before DH went to work. Gotta cover all my bases! I guess whatever happens is gonna happen, and I will go from there. If I don't O this month, then it's off to the DR to be safe. :)


----------



## GingerPanda

baby4me2013 said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> Let's do this 2WW thing right, the POAS Addicts way! :thumbup:
> 
> *SYMPTOM SPOTTING!*
> 
> 
> I had weird little cramps in the right side of my uterus this morning. Dunno if that really means anything.
> 
> What day are you?
> 
> And I think my boobs might hurt already. Definitely quadruplets. Definitive.:haha:Click to expand...

https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/what_zps71d68921.gif

Of course it's quadruplets! I can't believe we were ever in doubt! It's so OBVIOUS! :rofl:





Girly922 said:


> Good luck baby4me and LoveSanrio!
> 
> GingerPanda how many dpo are you now?
> 
> I'm 3dpo - Can I start peeing on sticks now??? Lol. I sound like a crazy woman. And it's ridiculous as 3dpo is too early for any sort of symptom. So, can raised progesterone cause increased toilet trips? I'm peeing like crazy today.
> 
> And you lot are a bad influence, after the chat about sims 3 the other week I ordered supernatural and am just installing it. I also ordered show time but that hasn't come yet :(

My best guess is that I am 2DPO. My OPKs never turned positive, but they were dark on CD10, and I felt weird cramping and tugging from the right on CD11. Sooo I'm saying I'm 2DPO!

OMG I FEEL WEIRD CRAMPING TOO. It's different from the tugging cramping of ovulation. But. I'm also probably insane. :thumbup:





LoveSanrio said:


> Okay, I'm feeling better now. Just needed to get my frustration out haha! The rant helped.
> 
> I went onto peeonastick.com and saw that the OPK's can vary day to day. So I will wait and see what my temps do. Luckily I got some BD in this morning before DH went to work. Gotta cover all my bases! I guess whatever happens is gonna happen, and I will go from there. If I don't O this month, then it's off to the DR to be safe. :)

Catch that egg, missy!


----------



## baby4me2013

You girls crack me up. Stop making me laugh at my desk! So unprofessional.


----------



## Renaendel

baby4me2013 said:


> YES and donor says twins run in his family. If I get 4 babies out of this, I'll be donating 3 of them to this thread.:haha:

Dibs!! 

Well I ordered my CB Digi sticks and a wondfo combo pack from Amazon on Sunday. It is Thursday and they haven't even begun the shipping process. I did their super saver shipping. Do pee sticks typically take longer on Amazon?


----------



## Girly922

GingerPanda said:


> My best guess is that I am 2DPO. My OPKs never turned positive, but they were dark on CD10, and I felt weird cramping and tugging from the right on CD11. Sooo I'm saying I'm 2DPO!
> 
> OMG I FEEL WEIRD CRAMPING TOO. It's different from the tugging cramping of ovulation. But. I'm also probably insane. :thumbup:

It's fine, we can be insane together!! :rofl: 



Renaendel said:


> Well I ordered my CB Digi sticks and a wondfo combo pack from Amazon on Sunday. It is Thursday and they haven't even begun the shipping process. I did their super saver shipping. Do pee sticks typically take longer on Amazon?

I ordered some CBs on Sunday night and they came today. But they were from amazon, it seems to differ if you bought them from a different seller but through amazon. Hopefully they'll come soon :thumbup:


----------



## baby4me2013

Can I OPK and HPT simulatneously?!?!? :kiss:


----------



## GingerPanda

Girly922 said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> My best guess is that I am 2DPO. My OPKs never turned positive, but they were dark on CD10, and I felt weird cramping and tugging from the right on CD11. Sooo I'm saying I'm 2DPO!
> 
> OMG I FEEL WEIRD CRAMPING TOO. It's different from the tugging cramping of ovulation. But. I'm also probably insane. :thumbup:
> 
> It's fine, we can be insane together!! :rofl:Click to expand...




baby4me2013 said:


> Can I OPK and HPT simulatneously?!?!? :kiss:


*YES!* To all of the above! :dance: :happydance: :dance: :happydance:


----------



## Girly922

What dpo are you gonna start testing GingerPanda? I'm itching to POAS already. :rofl:


----------



## cantwait22

I think im going to start poas at 9dpo. If i can hold out that long. Its soooo hard. Im 3dpo today. I already want to test! Im so addicted.


----------



## Girly922

cantwait22 said:


> I think im going to start poas at 9dpo. If i can hold out that long. Its soooo hard. Im 3dpo today. I already want to test! Im so addicted.

I feel your pain!! Lol.


----------



## Blackrain90

Weather finally warmed up to -10 haha (only in Canada is that considered warm!) so I went and grabbed my IC's from the mail. Line is nice and dark :) not as dark as the control, but dark enough that I am satisfied haha. I will post pics of it shortly!

Don't feel bad cantwait22, I already got my BFP over a week ago and I am STILL POAS!! Urge never goes away!!!


----------



## clynn11

I tried to fight the urge... and couldn't hold out any longer! Took an equate (didnt realize they were blue dye when I bought them!) ugh. Anyways, saw a verrrrry faint line IRL, within the time limit. Then of course had to take it apart to examine it closer like a true POAS addict!!! Haha. This is what I got. Pretty sure it's an evap.. but of course it makes me wonder!! Lol. Think i'm gonna hold my urine for about 6 hours and test with a fRER, see what I get. I got paid today so I can just go pick up more if I need em ;) FF puts me at 5dpo, I think i'm 6dpo. I know it's still early!! Whatever! 
 



Attached Files:







new 0111.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 4









new 01111.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## GingerPanda

Blackrain90 said:


> Weather finally warmed up to -10 haha (only in Canada is that considered warm!) so I went and grabbed my IC's from the mail. Line is nice and dark :) not as dark as the control, but dark enough that I am satisfied haha. I will post pics of it shortly!
> 
> Don't feel bad cantwait22, I already got my BFP over a week ago and I am STILL POAS!! Urge never goes away!!!

PIIIIIIIICS!





clynn11 said:


> I tried to fight the urge... and couldn't hold out any longer! Took an equate (didnt realize they were blue dye when I bought them!) ugh. Anyways, saw a verrrrry faint line IRL, within the time limit. Then of course had to take it apart to examine it closer like a true POAS addict!!! Haha. This is what I got. Pretty sure it's an evap.. but of course it makes me wonder!! Lol. Think i'm gonna hold my urine for about 6 hours and test with a fRER, see what I get. I got paid today so I can just go pick up more if I need em ;) FF puts me at 5dpo, I think i'm 6dpo. I know it's still early!! Whatever!

Hope your FRER shows up! I do not trust the blue dye!


----------



## clynn11

I know I don't trust them either. FX for the FRER!!!


----------



## Renaendel

clynn11 said:


> I tried to fight the urge... and couldn't hold out any longer! Took an equate (didnt realize they were blue dye when I bought them!) ugh. Anyways, saw a verrrrry faint line IRL, within the time limit. Then of course had to take it apart to examine it closer like a true POAS addict!!! Haha. This is what I got. Pretty sure it's an evap.. but of course it makes me wonder!! Lol. Think i'm gonna hold my urine for about 6 hours and test with a fRER, see what I get. I got paid today so I can just go pick up more if I need em ;) FF puts me at 5dpo, I think i'm 6dpo. I know it's still early!! Whatever!

I can see a line on the invert. Good luck!


----------



## amanda1235

Hi everyone! This may be a silly question, but I'm still fairly new to all this......what's the problem with the blue dye? 

Also, am totally loving reading everyone's posts.....some of them are hilarious :). I feel like I don't have all that much to add yet, as I'm still new to this, and learning soooo much as I go. I did get my first peak on my cbfm this morning, so that was exciting!

Blackrain, I'm up in Canada too, and after many days of -45 here, -10 would seem like a heat wave hehe, I totally understand!


----------



## Renaendel

On the pink dye tests the evap lines stay clear. After a while on the blue dye tests the evap line can turn blue. Which leads to people getting their hopes up.


There are also black dye tests which are supposed to be AMAZING. The OSOM state they are 10miu but test to 5miu 60% of the time in studies.


----------



## GingerPanda

Renaendel said:


> On the pink dye tests the evap lines stay clear. After a while on the blue dye tests the evap line can turn blue. Which leads to people getting their hopes up.
> 
> 
> There are also black dye tests which are supposed to be AMAZING. The OSOM state they are 10miu but test to 5miu 60% of the time in studies.

I have NEVER heard of black dye tests!


----------



## GingerPanda

I JUST LOOKED UP THE OSOM BLACK-DYE PREGNANCY TESTS.

https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/science_zps18b2ad51.png

*Y'all. I need these! *

Except THIS PAGE says they detect 2miu? That's kinda ridiculous.


----------



## Blackrain90

Here is today's IC test as promised, 18DPO :)
 



Attached Files:







C2107D9D-9702-4761-A65A-C98C30FF303A-1829-0000064D97EFA33B_zps868f7999.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 5


----------



## GingerPanda

What a line!


----------



## baby4me2013

I want one!!!


----------



## Renaendel

Spectacular


----------



## clynn11

Gorgeous line!!!

I want a black dye test!!!! lol. I was reading somewhere that certain high-tech doctors offices have tests for a different hormone that is produced even before implantation after fertilization because your body knows! But now I can't find the info or remember the hormones name. Ill keep researching!!! lol


----------



## Renaendel

Clynn, I believe this may be what you are looking for. There is also an increase in the oestrogen progesterone ratio as early as 3dpo in the case of conception. It is theorized that it is that hormone shift that causes symtoms before implantation. We were chatting about this today in another thread amusingly enough. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Early_pregnancy_factor


----------



## clynn11

Yessss the early pregnancy factor!!!! Thank you so much Renaendel that is exactly what I was thinking of!!!! Get us some of THOSE tests!!!! Lol!


----------



## tl5953

Lookin great Blackrain!!! :)


----------



## baby4me2013

I am pleased to announce that I FINALLY got a :bfn: OPK. I had a :bfp: when I got home from work. And I've been freaking out! Thank god for the negative! Never thought I would say that!

I think I O'ed tonight too, I felt it! 

Now, if I get another :bfp: on anything other than an HPT, I'll lose my mind. And then it could be sextuplets. No good. There may be 5 babies up for grabs if that happens. :wacko:

So I will do a couple more OPK's just to make sure, but then I'm in the 2ww. So where do I find one of those doc's you girls were talking about? I only have 3 days to find one!!!!! :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

baby4me2013 said:


> Now, if I get another :bfp: on anything other than an HPT, I'll lose my mind. And then it could be sextuplets. No good. There may be 5 babies up for grabs if that happens. :wacko:


Me, me, me! I want one! :hi:


----------



## GingerPanda

baby4me2013 said:


> I am pleased to announce that I FINALLY got a :bfn: OPK. I had a :bfp: when I got home from work. And I've been freaking out! Thank god for the negative! Never thought I would say that!
> 
> I think I O'ed tonight too, I felt it!
> 
> Now, if I get another :bfp: on anything other than an HPT, I'll lose my mind. And then it could be sextuplets. No good. There may be 5 babies up for grabs if that happens. :wacko:

Sextuplets. Damn, girl. Now you're just showing off.

:rofl:


----------



## baby4me2013

GingerPanda said:


> baby4me2013 said:
> 
> 
> I am pleased to announce that I FINALLY got a :bfn: OPK. I had a :bfp: when I got home from work. And I've been freaking out! Thank god for the negative! Never thought I would say that!
> 
> I think I O'ed tonight too, I felt it!
> 
> Now, if I get another :bfp: on anything other than an HPT, I'll lose my mind. And then it could be sextuplets. No good. There may be 5 babies up for grabs if that happens. :wacko:
> 
> Sextuplets. Damn, girl. Now you're just showing off.
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

Thanks for calling me on my BS. If I thought I'd actually have that many, I'd have a heart attack!!!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Those black dye tests at 2mIu are kind of pointless! Considering anything from 0-5 is considered normal when you're not pregnant... Why would you do a 2mIu test and get all excited when you get a bfp if it doesn't mean anything?? :shrug:


----------



## GingerPanda

I did some more reading on it! Apparently the tests I linked to were serum (blood) tests. OSOM makes a combo test that can be used with serum OR urine. Those have been proven 100% effective at detecting 20mIU, and 60% effective at detecting 10mIU. Also, NO EVAPS.


----------



## Eltjuh

yeah I just read that! https://www.peestickparadise.com/peestick_reviews.html For the ladies that want to have a look... Maybe they're just covering themselves by saying they can detect as little as 2mIu so they won't get any complaints if someone gets a faint positive when not pregnant?? :shrug:


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm really tempted to grab my HSA card and buy some! But I guess I should wait until after this cycle. You know... just in case!


----------



## clynn11

I'm sitting here pondering buying some too... but then had the same train of thought you did GingerPanda ;) let's see if the :witch: shows... THEN i'll order some! And i'll definitely let you all know how they go... but until then let's just keep our FX :witch: doesn't show ;)


----------



## GingerPanda

clynn11 said:


> I'm sitting here pondering buying some too... but then had the same train of thought you did GingerPanda ;) let's see if the :witch: shows... THEN i'll order some! And i'll definitely let you all know how they go... but until then let's just keep our FX :witch: doesn't show ;)

Agreed! My OPK is ALMOST positive again! So that's good, it means I didn't O ridiculously early!


----------



## baby4me2013

OMGGGGG! Something else I can spend my FSA money on?!?!?! I better burn through my 12 FRER's and 9 CB Digi HPT's first. :winkwink:


----------



## GingerPanda

:rofl:

I know! I about had a heart attack when I realized I could spend my HSA money on pregnancy tests!


----------



## clynn11

I got my federal taxes back today!!!! SUPER FAST. My funds for hpt's just went waaaaay up hahaha. DEF. getting those OSOMs if :witch: shows now!


----------



## baby4me2013

clynn11 said:


> I got my federal taxes back today!!!! SUPER FAST. My funds for hpt's just went waaaaay up hahaha. DEF. getting those OSOMs if :witch: shows now!

I wish we were so lucky! :thumbup: Do you have to order those online?


----------



## clynn11

Yeah I think so. I've never seen the OSOM's in stores, but they're on amazon, ebay, and some other sites. The black dye definitely has me intrigued, especially with it claiming to be so sensitive! They're probably going to feed my addiction and make me go insane, testing at 3dpo again!!!! Hahahaha.


----------



## LoveSanrio

clynn11 said:


> I tried to fight the urge... and couldn't hold out any longer! Took an equate (didnt realize they were blue dye when I bought them!) ugh. Anyways, saw a verrrrry faint line IRL, within the time limit. Then of course had to take it apart to examine it closer like a true POAS addict!!! Haha. This is what I got. Pretty sure it's an evap.. but of course it makes me wonder!! Lol. Think i'm gonna hold my urine for about 6 hours and test with a fRER, see what I get. I got paid today so I can just go pick up more if I need em ;) FF puts me at 5dpo, I think i'm 6dpo. I know it's still early!! Whatever!




clynn11 said:


> I got my federal taxes back today!!!! SUPER FAST. My funds for hpt's just went waaaaay up hahaha. DEF. getting those OSOMs if :witch: shows now!

My sister got her's back today as well! I couldn't believe how fast! We are still waiting on W-2's LOL!


----------



## LillyTame

Yea, I'm still waiting on W-2s too. Hope we get ours back fast because we are going on vacation in march and will need it!


----------



## LoveSanrio

LillyTame said:


> Yea, I'm still waiting on W-2s too. Hope we get ours back fast because we are going on vacation in march and will need it!

Definitely would be nice to have it for vacation! Where are you guys going?


----------



## LillyTame

OH is from Oregon...so a week there, then I am from Cali so a week there.


----------



## Girly922

I'm getting so jealous reading you girls talking about black dye tests. I can't find anywhere in the uk that sell them, or that'll really ship to uk :cry:


----------



## tl5953

Hey ladies, so 2 days ago AF finished ... I'm cd 7 and having cramps JUST like af is coming ... Anyone experienced this? It's not possible that I'm going to Ov already is it??


----------



## LoveSanrio

LillyTame said:


> OH is from Oregon...so a week there, then I am from Cali so a week there.

Sounds fun! I've always wanted to go to Cali. All the way on the other side of the country from me! Would be great. One day for sure! :)



tl5953 said:


> Hey ladies, so 2 days ago AF finished ... I'm cd 7 and having cramps JUST like af is coming ... Anyone experienced this? It's not possible that I'm going to Ov already is it??

I think anything is possible. Maybe take a OPK just to see what it says?


----------



## Blackrain90

tl5953 said:


> Hey ladies, so 2 days ago AF finished ... I'm cd 7 and having cramps JUST like af is coming ... Anyone experienced this? It's not possible that I'm going to Ov already is it??

If you normally have a 33 day cycle it seems unlikely but I would POAS to see :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Girly922 said:


> I'm getting so jealous reading you girls talking about black dye tests. I can't find anywhere in the uk that sell them, or that'll really ship to uk :cry:

Amazon.co.uk does them, but it's like a 25 pack for £52 which is A LOT!! Well I think it is anyway... https://www.amazon.co.uk/Genzyme-OS...ZMU8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1359758297&sr=8-1
And on ebay aswell, but they are around the same including the shipping...


----------



## Girly922

Thanks. :) 

I saw the ones on amazon but someone had written a review saying they werent the black dye ones so it seemed an awful lot to pay to find out they weren't. Lol. And when I searched eBay it came up with no results. But maybe I spelt that wrong. If this cycle is a bfn I may be ordering some!! Lol.


----------



## clynn11

This is the cheapest place i've found em, not sure if they ship to the UK or not

https://www.medexsupply.com/product_info.php?products_id=132#shipping_information


----------



## tl5953

Thanks ladies ... The cramping has got worse ... On my left ovary ... That's the side I think was dominant in my chemical and I'm hoping its not a lingering cyst :/ I'm just waiting for my OPKs in the mail ... I'll check now maybe they're in ...


----------



## clynn11

Well, being the most impatient person in the world I decided "Eh, wth, might as well order them!"

SO I have 25 OSOM black dye hCG urine tests on their way!! Estimated arrival between Feb7th-12th. FX for a Valentines BFP and a nice BLACK LINE!!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

WOOT! I will require all kinds of black line pictures!


----------



## clynn11

Do not worry! I will provide pictures galore! lol


----------



## baby4me2013

Seriously LOL!!!


----------



## adopim

I agree, I will also require those pictures!! :thumbup:


----------



## LoveSanrio

Oh cool! Can't wait to see a black line! So neat!!


----------



## Girly922

Oh I cannot wait to see pics!! :thumbup:


----------



## LoveSanrio

SOOOOOOOO HAPPY RIGHT NOW!! :dance: :dance: :dance:

Just got a VERY near positive OPK! There is no mistaking it! I cannot begin to explain the stress it has lifted off of me to see that MUCH darker than before second line!!! I was like, hey...why not pee on a stick while I'm in the bathroom, before I go to bed? It was 2:15am! And sure enough, for sure nearly positive!

Ugh I swear I would kiss this thing if it didn't have my pee on it!

I have been lining up all my OPK's HOPING I would see some progression. I took a few pics for you guys, so I am hoping you can see it too! My camera sucks with up close shots, which is pretty annoying, but I'll give it a try anyway. The very last test is the one I just did. I think it is much darker IRL though.

https://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j342/Amber_McCall/OPKS008_zpsefde14c8.jpg

https://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j342/Amber_McCall/OPKS005_zpse441ca7a.jpg

https://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j342/Amber_McCall/OPKS004_zps365f9020.jpg

Okay, so now that I have a near positive, what should I do? When should I test again so that I can catch the actual positive?

My husband leaves for work at 6am, and won't be home until about 7pm. Is it okay to wait that long to BD after having a very near positive test? I would hate to miss the eggy! Last time we BD'ed was yesterday. Any tips are much appreciated!


----------



## Lara310809

Ladies I don't know much about OPKs, but I took one this morning (late morning as was specified on the pack), and the test line was almost as dark as the control line. Does the line only become stronger when you're close to ovulation, or can it be dark though out the whole cycle? I'm a bit confused because I estimate I'm on a 34 day cycle, and I'm currently CD8, so I didn't expect to ovulate for another 10 days. I've attached a pic - what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## tl5953

Does anyone know why I would've had such a temp drop today? I'm only cd 8 ... My chart is in my signature ...


----------



## GingerPanda

Lara310809 said:


> Ladies I don't know much about OPKs, but I took one this morning (late morning as was specified on the pack), and the test line was almost as dark as the control line. Does the line only become stronger when you're close to ovulation, or can it be dark though out the whole cycle? I'm a bit confused because I estimate I'm on a 34 day cycle, and I'm currently CD8, so I didn't expect to ovulate for another 10 days. I've attached a pic - what do you think?

I'm on an approximately 30 day cycle, and in December and this month I got positive OPKs way early, then they went away, and now it's the normal time for them to be positive, and they are again. Sometimes your body just gears up to ovulate, and then doesn't, then does later on into the cycle. It's pretty common, but it's not supposed to happen EVERY cycle, so I'm kinda worried about mine, but I don't think you should be about yours.





LoveSanrio said:


> SOOOOOOOO HAPPY RIGHT NOW!! :dance: :dance: :dance:
> 
> Just got a VERY near positive OPK! There is no mistaking it! I cannot begin to explain the stress it has lifted off of me to see that MUCH darker than before second line!!! I was like, hey...why not pee on a stick while I'm in the bathroom, before I go to bed? It was 2:15am! And sure enough, for sure nearly positive!
> 
> Ugh I swear I would kiss this thing if it didn't have my pee on it!
> 
> I have been lining up all my OPK's HOPING I would see some progression. I took a few pics for you guys, so I am hoping you can see it too! My camera sucks with up close shots, which is pretty annoying, but I'll give it a try anyway. The very last test is the one I just did. I think it is much darker IRL though.
> 
> https://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j342/Amber_McCall/OPKS008_zpsefde14c8.jpg
> 
> https://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j342/Amber_McCall/OPKS005_zpse441ca7a.jpg
> 
> https://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j342/Amber_McCall/OPKS004_zps365f9020.jpg
> 
> Okay, so now that I have a near positive, what should I do? When should I test again so that I can catch the actual positive?
> 
> My husband leaves for work at 6am, and won't be home until about 7pm. Is it okay to wait that long to BD after having a very near positive test? I would hate to miss the eggy! Last time we BD'ed was yesterday. Any tips are much appreciated!

I would just BD when your DH gets home. A positive OPK means that you will ovulate within the next 36 hours, so you'll be fine. Catch that eggy!





tl5953 said:


> Does anyone know why I would've had such a temp drop today? I'm only cd 8 ... My chart is in my signature ...

Unfortunately, I know next to nothing about temping, but I think I would throw that temp out. Do you temp orally or vaginally? Are you sure your batteries are good? If it was an oral temp, I would say you maybe slept with your mouth open. If it was a vaginal temp, I think I would have checked my batteries and tried to take it again. That's a really big temp dip. Hopefully someone who knows more about temping has more insight.


----------



## LoveSanrio

:dance: :dance: :dance:


GOT MY POSITIVE OPK!!! WOO HOOO!!!!

20 must be my lucky number!!

I called hubby and told him it will be time to get busy when he gets home! He had no objections LOL


----------



## Girly922

Wahoo LoveSanrio!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## GingerPanda

https://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mdg13j3NXy1r3gysq.gif


Gooooo, get that eggy!


----------



## Girly922

I failed again!! Not even feeling like this is our month. Yet I still tested today, 5dpo!! Am I crazy??? :rofl:


----------



## GingerPanda

Girly922 said:


> I failed again!! Not even feeling like this is our month. Yet I still tested today, 5dpo!! Am I crazy??? :rofl:

https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/pullyourselftogether_zps6bbb8263.gif


----------



## Girly922

Thank you GingerPanda, I needed that!! :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Haha. You're welcome. I have so many animated GIFs, I'll turn this board into Tumblr before it's over. :rofl:


----------



## Girly922

Lol. It's great. To the point I read it hearing Edna's voice saying it!! :haha:

I think I just needed to pee on something, anything!! 6 days without and I'm getting withdrawal symptoms. :Blush:


----------



## GingerPanda

That's why I have a small stock of $tree tests under my sink.




It's snowing again, and there's already snow on the ground outside from last night. DH was like "Uuum, we need more Pepsi, will you go to the store and get some?"

And I'm just like...
https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/nononodidimentionno_zpse2d42f88.gif



And he just stares at me for a minute and then says, "If you go, you can get it from Walgreens and take the HSA card and buy pregnancy tests."

https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/hahahahahayeah_zps1ccc6dad.gif

So. I just got back from Walgreens with two 12-packs of diet Pepsi, mouthwash, and 4 FRER. I'm so easily manipulated. :rofl:


----------



## LoveSanrio

GingerPanda said:


> That's why I have a small stock of $tree tests under my sink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's snowing again, and there's already snow on the ground outside from last night. DH was like "Uuum, we need more Pepsi, will you go to the store and get some?"
> 
> And I'm just like...
> https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/nononodidimentionno_zpse2d42f88.gif
> 
> 
> 
> And he just stares at me for a minute and then says, "If you go, you can get it from Walgreens and take the HSA card and buy pregnancy tests."
> 
> https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/hahahahahayeah_zps1ccc6dad.gif
> 
> So. I just got back from Walgreens with two 12-packs of diet Pepsi, mouthwash, and 4 FRER. I'm so easily manipulated. :rofl:

Hahahahahahaha! I laughed so hard at this!! He has definitely learned how to get you to do things!! LOL


----------



## Girly922

I seriously laughed my ass of at that!! He really knows how to get you doesn't he?! I have a load of real cheapies off eBay that I resort to if I just need a 'fix' :rofl:


----------



## GingerPanda

Haha, I love making people laugh. Thanks. :haha:


----------



## Eltjuh

haha that was so funny I told my hubby about it!  
Though he reckons your hubby should've gone to the shop himself, being a man and all that.... :winkwink:


----------



## GingerPanda

Eltjuh said:


> haha that was so funny I told my hubby about it!
> Though he reckons your hubby should've gone to the shop himself, being a man and all that.... :winkwink:

:haha:

I'm a stay-at-home-wife, though. So keeping the house stocked on stuff is my responsibility. I just didn't want to go out in the snow. Even though it's not on the roads or anything. Still cold outside! Also, Walgreens is just on the corner at the end of my street, so it's not like I had to go far. :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

man, some times i wish i was a sahw but oh doesnt make enough, i actually make more than him! So he asks if he can stay at home lol


----------



## GingerPanda

Haha!

I officially became a SAHW the moment I left work on October 26th. Aaaaaah. Ironically, I think that's the day my baby would be due _if_ I conceived this month.

DH works in technology, and I worked retail. So whatever I was making wouldn't even be enough to cover child care, and DH made more than enough. Plus, working retail does horrible things to your faith in humanity, and I was actually getting quite depressed at having to deal with the public. Because, damn. You just have to wonder how some people are able to get dressed by themselves in the morning.


----------



## LillyTame

oh trust me i know! i worked at cvs for 6months, parttime, got the job before oh moved in. i wanted to kill those people lmao, needless to say, i quit as soon as oh started paying half the rent!


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm a sahm/sahw but hubby still does plenty for me, even cleans without me asking him to do so! At the moment he's not working either though after leaving the army after 10 years of service but he used to help out even when he was working. :) i've just got the best hubby ever... all my friends are always complaining about their husbands being useless. We never fight either.... :blush:


----------



## Blackrain90

Yeah, my OH cleans more than I do haha! We make about the same, but he said if he makes enough later I can become a SAHM if I want, but I like my job so I don't know.


----------



## baby4me2013

I'm like 2DPO. I have the need to pee on something. Any ideas?!


----------



## GingerPanda

OPK!


----------



## LoveSanrio

Eltjuh said:


> I'm a sahm/sahw but hubby still does plenty for me, even cleans without me asking him to do so! At the moment he's not working either though after leaving the army after 10 years of service but he used to help out even when he was working. :) i've just got the best hubby ever... all my friends are always complaining about their husbands being useless. We never fight either.... :blush:

Same here. My husband is amazing. He works 60 hours a week crammed into 5 days a week, but when he comes home he helps me with anything that needs done, helps with the kids, and the best part is he never complains about it...ever. He is very family oriented. So glad I found a man like him, I am so lucky!!



baby4me2013 said:


> I'm like 2DPO. I have the need to pee on something. Any ideas?!

I second GingerPanda.....OPK OPK OPK!!


----------



## LoveSanrio

Oh wow, this thread is quiet so far today! How was everyone's weekend? Mine was pretty good :) We grilled out the other night. Had ribs, and they were so good! Other than that, it has been a pretty laid back weekend.

I think I may have gotten my O dip on my chart today? I'm not very good at reading chart. Still learning. I did figure out that I was sleeping with my mouth open, so I now temp vaginally, and have found a time that works for me to temp every morning. My chart looks much better now. But I definitely did have quite a dip today, and had the positive OPK yesterday, so that is what I am figuring it is. Anyone else want to speculate maybe? :flower:


----------



## Eltjuh

When you drink alcohol the night before temping and you put it down in fertility friend does it affect fertility friends reading of your chart??? (if you record that you've been drinking)


----------



## Blackrain90

LoveSanrio said:


> Oh wow, this thread is quiet so far today! How was everyone's weekend? Mine was pretty good :) We grilled out the other night. Had ribs, and they were so good! Other than that, it has been a pretty laid back weekend.
> 
> I think I may have gotten my O dip on my chart today? I'm not very good at reading chart. Still learning. I did figure out that I was sleeping with my mouth open, so I now temp vaginally, and have found a time that works for me to temp every morning. My chart looks much better now. But I definitely did have quite a dip today, and had the positive OPK yesterday, so that is what I am figuring it is. Anyone else want to speculate maybe? :flower:

I think there's a good chance! If you temp jumps up the next couple days I'd say so, seems around the right time, good luck!



Eltjuh said:


> When you drink alcohol the night before temping and you put it down in fertility friend does it affect fertility friends reading of your chart??? (if you record that you've been drinking)

I'm not sure as I have never recorded it...however I think it depends how much you drink and how soon it is before you temp, whether it would actually affect your temps? I didn't really drink that much before, and the only night I did I was pretty drunk, and stayed up really late which is why my temp went bonkers, so I just manually discarded it.


----------



## tl5953

My last 2 temps have been crazy too .. No idea what's going on ... I should've just done v temping lol


----------



## Eltjuh

My first temp was 35.97, then went up to 36.20 and this morning (though it was about 3 hrs later, cause I needed my sleep, and I had moved aswell..) it was 36.41 (had alcohol both nights before the last 2 temps, but not loads, just 2 glasses or so)
It's not very important to me yet, as I'm not ttc this month, but was just wondering...


----------



## clynn11

Hey ladies! Guess what?! They shipped my package Friday, I got the tracking number on it!!! Woot woot! The tracking info isn't working yet though! Lmao. But I was reading reviews on the seller I bought them from and everyone says it took about 3-5 business days, so i'm thinking Tues-Fri next week I should get em (hopefully sooner than later) eeek can't wait! I'm holding of testing until I get them! Unlass AF has already showed (which she shouldn't she'd be really early!)


----------



## Girly922

Clynn - I'm so excited for you to test!! Lol. 

AFM the TWW seems to be dragging. A lot!! And for some reason tonight I really fancy a glass of wine or two. I don't normally drink, like at all. And when I do I normally need a drink rather than fancying it. :haha: I have been at work all weekend but it's actually been pretty relaxed. Cant wait for a day off though. Lol.


----------



## LoveSanrio

Holy crap I'm tired today!!

I'm deffo excited to check out some pics of a black dye test! So neat!

The girls and I are sitting here watching JAWS on Bluray, then I have to run to Walgreens and get Madisyn's (my 7 year old) medication for her migraines. I sooooo don't feel like going anywhere, but she has to have it, so no choice.

I should have taken a nap today LOL


----------



## Blackrain90

Ahhh someone come take my tests away! I am 21DPO and can't stop POAS!! My line this morning was darker than the control line! :D I have heard that around 6 weeks the tests can start going lighter because they can't handle the larger amount of HCG, so I am afraid to keep testing and see that and think something's wrong! I NEED SOME WILL POWER HERE LADIES!!


----------



## GingerPanda

You've come to the wrong place for willpower. :rofl:


----------



## LillyTame

Blackrain hurry up and take ALL the tests! Then you just wont have any more and you definitely don't have any reason to buy any more! Maybe print and frame that extra dark one?


----------



## LoveSanrio

GingerPanda said:


> You've come to the wrong place for willpower. :rofl:

:rofl: EXACTLY!! We are enablers!! 


So today is one of the days that we need to BD, so we went in the bedroom to make that happen, and DH couldn't finish! I'm a bit worried now LOL! I think today is my O day, so I reeeaaaallllly want to BD today, and tomorrow as well. We are gonna go back in there in a bit and try again though. I hope he can hang for at least today and tomorrow, but it isn't going to be easy! FX for some :spermy:


----------



## GingerPanda

FX'd!!!


IF DH and I BD tonight, it will be the second time today. :blush:

Our record is six times in one day, back before TTC. :haha:


----------



## LoveSanrio

GingerPanda said:


> FX'd!!!
> 
> 
> IF DH and I BD tonight, it will be the second time today. :blush:
> 
> Our record is six times in one day, back before TTC. :haha:

When DH and I first got together we were definitely a 5-6 time a day couple! That has slowed down a bit now though. I think some of it might be the pressure of making a small human though...the stress of the "job" I suppose.


----------



## baby4me2013

OK, I know this is gross, but I still have the HPT from 12 years ago!!!:wacko:


----------



## adopim

baby4me2013 said:


> OK, I know this is gross, but I still have the HPT from 12 years ago!!!:wacko:

I still have my positive HPT from my DD from almost 5 years ago :haha:


6 times in on day?? Wow, my record with DH is only three times over the course of 24 hours. Lol, I wish we could have a record like that!


----------



## tl5953

If my DH wasn't always sleeping when I get home from work it would be a lot easier to TTC ... :/


----------



## baby4me2013

adopim said:


> baby4me2013 said:
> 
> 
> OK, I know this is gross, but I still have the HPT from 12 years ago!!!:wacko:
> 
> I still have my positive HPT from my DD from almost 5 years ago :haha:
> 
> 
> 6 times in on day?? Wow, my record with DH is only three times over the course of 24 hours. Lol, I wish we could have a record like that!Click to expand...

We used to BD up to 10 times in one day! If we could do it the natural way, I'd be pregnant with octuplets!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoveSanrio

I still have my HPT from my youngest DD LOL! Seems to be a trend with is POASaholics!! Not only do we pee on them, we keep them!!


----------



## LoveSanrio

adopim said:


> baby4me2013 said:
> 
> 
> OK, I know this is gross, but I still have the HPT from 12 years ago!!!:wacko:
> 
> I still have my positive HPT from my DD from almost 5 years ago :haha:
> 
> 6 times in on day?? Wow, my record with DH is only three times over the course of 24 hours. Lol, I wish we could have a record like that!Click to expand...

I was just wondering how you have been feeling lately. I can't believe you are already almost 7 weeks pregnant! Is the sickness staying away? Hope things have been good. :hugs:




tl5953 said:


> If my DH wasn't always sleeping when I get home from work it would be a lot easier to TTC ... :/

I totally understand this. DH works 60 plus hours a week so we REALLY have to work at making time to BD, and sometimes he is probably too tired, but he does it anyway and doesn't complain....doesn't make me feel any less bad though. I hope it doesn't take too long TTC, because I'm afraid I might break him.








So we got back into the bedroom awhile back, and I got my :spermy::spermy::spermy:!!! So glad, I was a bit worried. Now FX that he can make it through tomorrow, then we can skip a day. I think we both need a breather!


----------



## Blackrain90

Come onnnnnn, spermies!


----------



## tl5953

I don't know what's happening?!?!? As you can see on my chart, huge temp dip a couple days after af finished ... Then the last couple days I've had cramping, dominantly the left side and today twinges for sure in my left ovary ... Wth?? I SWEAR I'm Oing extremely early or something ... And my wondfos haven't arrived yet to test with OPK .... So confused


----------



## LoveSanrio

Blackrain90 said:


> Come onnnnnn, spermies!

EXACTLY!!! COME ON SPERMIES GET THERE!!! :spermy::spermy: I hope DH's spermies were as determined as these guys on the screen.

So how are you feeling now? How far along are you? Has it all sunk in yet? LOL



tl5953 said:


> I don't know what's happening?!?!? As you can see on my chart, huge temp dip a couple days after af finished ... Then the last couple days I've had cramping, dominantly the left side and today twinges for sure in my left ovary ... Wth?? I SWEAR I'm Oing extremely early or something ... And my wondfos haven't arrived yet to test with OPK .... So confused


Any chance at all to maybe pick up an OPK at Walgreens or something, just to see what might be going on? It definitely isn't unheard of to O super early! You know your body best, and I say test if you can!


----------



## tl5953

Well I'm hoping they come tomorrow because they've been shipped ... Also, the twinges and cramping are gone ... So even if I did by chance Ov it would be negative ... Just incase tho, we did bd today and 2 nights ago, so if I did I hope that was enough lol


----------



## LoveSanrio

tl5953 said:


> Well I'm hoping they come tomorrow because they've been shipped ... Also, the twinges and cramping are gone ... So even if I did by chance Ov it would be negative ... Just incase tho, we did bd today and 2 nights ago, so if I did I hope that was enough lol

So your surge is pretty short? When I got my positive OPK yesterday they stayed positive until around 7pm tonight. So maybe if they come tomorrow you can take one and just see what it looks like. You might catch the end of your surge and maybe it can shed just a bit of light on what's going on? BUT, I say you are definitely covered no matter what. They say the most fertile days are the 2 days before actually O, so it looks to me like you have your bases covered pretty well, plus another day for luck! :thumbup:


----------



## tl5953

Lets hope! lol I can't imagine Oing this early tho ...


----------



## LoveSanrio

tl5953 said:


> Lets hope! lol I can't imagine Oing this early tho ...

I have actually seen A LOT of posts on many different forums about women O'ing early in their cycles, even in longer cycles like mine and yours! Crazier things have definitely happened! I do agree about the temp drop being crazy though! It is MASSIVE! Have you decided to start v temping instead? I did a few days back, and it has worked soooooo much better for me.


----------



## tl5953

LoveSanrio said:


> tl5953 said:
> 
> 
> Lets hope! lol I can't imagine Oing this early tho ...
> 
> I have actually seen A LOT of posts on many different forums about women O'ing early in their cycles, even in longer cycles like mine and yours! Crazier things have definitely happened! I do agree about the temp drop being crazy though! It is MASSIVE! Have you decided to start v temping instead? I did a few days back, and it has worked soooooo much better for me.Click to expand...

Can I start v temping in the middle of a cycle?


----------



## LoveSanrio

tl5953 said:


> LoveSanrio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tl5953 said:
> 
> 
> Lets hope! lol I can't imagine Oing this early tho ...
> 
> I have actually seen A LOT of posts on many different forums about women O'ing early in their cycles, even in longer cycles like mine and yours! Crazier things have definitely happened! I do agree about the temp drop being crazy though! It is MASSIVE! Have you decided to start v temping instead? I did a few days back, and it has worked soooooo much better for me.Click to expand...
> 
> Can I start v temping in the middle of a cycle?Click to expand...

Not totally sure, all I can say is it worked for me, and I switched mid-cycle. :)




So, as expected, got a MASSIVE temp increase today!! Chart is lookin' good!! Guess I'm 1dpo today. FX!!


----------



## Lara310809

I'm considering temping now. I have a thermometer somewhere; just a case of finding it... The OPKs are so confusing on their own LOL


----------



## LoveSanrio

Lara310809 said:


> I'm considering temping now. I have a thermometer somewhere; just a case of finding it... The OPKs are so confusing on their own LOL

Is it a BBT thermometer or a regular thermometer?


----------



## LoveSanrio

I have some cramping today....grr. Feels kinda like AF cramps. Probably some post O cramps, but they are definitely annoying.


----------



## clynn11

Catch those eggies girls!!!!!

No sign of my tests yet! FX they get here SOON as i'm going completely mad not POAS (ok i'm peeing on OPKs for fun... but still not the same!!! lol). But i'm not gonna go buy some other ones... i'm ready for the black dye!!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

clynn11 said:


> Catch those eggies girls!!!!!
> 
> No sign of my tests yet! FX they get here SOON as i'm going completely mad not POAS (ok i'm peeing on OPKs for fun... but still not the same!!! lol). But i'm not gonna go buy some other ones... i'm ready for the black dye!!!!

You tweak tests too, so I'm sure you realize how AMAZING it would be to tweak black dye tests that don't have evaps! Just up that contrast! No saturation, no levels, no invert... :haha:


----------



## tl5953

So for anyone that has been reading my posts about screwy temps and cramping since af ended, here's my OPK from just now. Clearly negative. But I don't have any cramping today really. Can they look like this after ovulation, or would it be completely negative after?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Eltjuh

tl5953 said:


> So for anyone that has been reading my posts about screwy temps and cramping since af ended, here's my OPK from just now. Clearly negative. But I don't have any cramping today really. Can they look like this after ovulation, or would it be completely negative after?

they can look like that after O, cause that's technically negative anyway... so it should slowly fade I think...


----------



## LoveSanrio

tl5953 said:


> So for anyone that has been reading my posts about screwy temps and cramping since af ended, here's my OPK from just now. Clearly negative. But I don't have any cramping today really. Can they look like this after ovulation, or would it be completely negative after?

Yep, mine look like that all cycle unless I am O'ing, then they get darker, then fade back to a faint line and stay that way. I never have a complete negative.


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm the same as LoveSanrio. I've never had just one line on an OPK. I always have two. They're faint like that unless I'm O'ing.


----------



## Blackrain90

tl5953- I have been told that it's best to wait until the next cycle to start V temping, because apparently those temps are generally higher than oral temps, so may make chart go a bit wonky. Never tried so I'm not sure, but that was the advice I got. :)


----------



## tl5953

Thx Hun! Hope the pregnancy is going well!


----------



## Blackrain90

tl5953 said:


> Thx Hun! Hope the pregnancy is going well!

Thanks! It's going pretty good, sore here and there, some brief ms this morning, but aside from major mood swings, not bad haha! Hope you catch your eggie this month!:thumbup:


----------



## Lara310809

for the ladies that know about OPKs, when you ovulate, the lines should be as strong as the control line, but what about 1DPO? Should you see faint lines all of a sudden, or strong lines, but not AS strong as previously? 

I'm confused about what I got this morning; I got strong lines, but not AS strong :shrug: Also bugging me a little now, because they've been strong since I started testing on CD8 :wacko:


----------



## Girly922

I had still fairly strong lines at 1dpo that gradually faded. I do have 2 lines pretty much all cycle though. The test line is faint but always there.


----------



## LoveSanrio

Lara310809 said:


> for the ladies that know about OPKs, when you ovulate, the lines should be as strong as the control line, but what about 1DPO? Should you see faint lines all of a sudden, or strong lines, but not AS strong as previously?
> 
> I'm confused about what I got this morning; I got strong lines, but not AS strong :shrug: Also bugging me a little now, because they've been strong since I started testing on CD8 :wacko:

1DPO I still had a positive when I took an OPK in the afternoon, but a negative in the evening. I will say though that the negative in the evening was still a pretty strong second line, but was not as dark as the control line, so a negative.

The next day I was back to getting my faint second line.

Also want to clarify that you ovulate the day AFTER you get your positive OPK, because you are detecting the surge that must build up in order to release an egg, which takes 12-36 hours or so. So USUALLY you O the next day. If you got your positive yesterday, you will probably O today. :)

You may already know that, but just wanted to make sure because I don't want you to miss an opportunity! :flower:


----------



## LoveSanrio

How is everyone doing today? I am exhausted actually, so I could be better LOL! I'm looking forward to that nap in a bit when DD takes hers.

I have a question though, and maybe some of you guys might know more about it than me. I went pee a little bit ago, and when I wiped I had light pink spotting on the tp? It honestly kinda freaked me out because I have never, and I mean never, had spotting of any kind. I don't really understand why it would happen, or why people get it at various parts of their cycles because it has never happened to me, so it has never really been anything I have looked into. I ovulated the day before yesterday, could it have something to do with that? :shrug: It's nothing I need to worry about, right?


----------



## GingerPanda

LoveSanrio said:


> How is everyone doing today? I am exhausted actually, so I could be better LOL! I'm looking forward to that nap in a bit when DD takes hers.
> 
> I have a question though, and maybe some of you guys might know more about it than me. I went pee a little bit ago, and when I wiped I had light pink spotting on the tp? It honestly kinda freaked me out because I have never, and I mean never, had spotting of any kind. I don't really understand why it would happen, or why people get it at various parts of their cycles because it has never happened to me, so it has never really been anything I have looked into. I ovulated the day before yesterday, could it have something to do with that? :shrug: It's nothing I need to worry about, right?

Weird...

2DPO today, and I woke up this morning with pinkish-red spotting (only when I wipe) and some light cramps. It's too early to be IB, right? And O'spotting is usually brown because it has to travel from the ovary.

I don't know what's going on. Hopefully we get some answers, or it's nothing!


----------



## tl5953

Here ladies, this sounds like what you're experiencing:

https://www.thebabycorner.com/page/2568/


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks, tl5953!

I hope that's what it is. AF came two weeks early for me earlier in the month, so this is my second cycle in January. It wasn't normal either, but gross brown-tinted CM for five days.

So I'm paranoid, haha.


----------



## baby4me2013

I'm 5DPO and woke up with cramps?! WTF?! I looked at my babymed calendar and implantation isn't supposed to happen until Friday. So why would I have cramps, no blood?


----------



## Lara310809

LoveSanrio said:


> ...Also want to clarify that you ovulate the day AFTER you get your positive OPK, because you are detecting the surge that must build up in order to release an egg, which takes 12-36 hours or so. So USUALLY you O the next day. If you got your positive yesterday, you will probably O today. :)
> 
> You may already know that, but just wanted to make sure because I don't want you to miss an opportunity! :flower:

thanks; TBH you should treat me like a newbie, because while I have two kids already, I never did the OPK route before, so I don't really know what I'm doing :) that's good to know about ovulating after the surge, because when I took the second OPK of CD10 (in the evening) it was negative; and we DTD after that, so I'm glad I didn't necessarily miss it :thumbup:
- - 
I went to town and stocked up on HPTs :blush: I found some REALLY cheap tests, £1.75 each and 20miu :thumbup:, as well as a FRER (which I didn't think anyone sold over here), and two CB Digitals, which I only use when I get BFPs on cheapies :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Help!! I've been so tired lately.... Really tired at the moment, just laying on the sofa almost falling asleep! And I don't know why..
I'm so tempted to do another pregnancy test cause I'm usually like this when I'm tired...... But then, I'm pretty sure I'm not pregnant, cause I had my period, granted it was late, but it was here... and not bd since..... 

Not sure what's going on here!! :shrug:


----------



## Lara310809

Could you be anaemic? Or perhaps you're coming down with a cold or something?


----------



## Eltjuh

I always need quite a lot of sleep and am tired easily but it's not usually this bad... The only times I can remember being this bad was when I was pregnant.....
Think I might do a test later, when I need a wee. If it's negative and I still am really tired, like today, I will probably go see my gp. 

We're having quite a stressful time atm with housing stuff... so I wasn't surprised when I was tired, but my husband has been getting up with our son, who wakes up at 7am, every morning for the past week and I'm still knackered!! And I don't usually go to bed late. Usually around 10pm.


----------



## Lara310809

A lot of people feel more tired when they do less; for example when you have a week off work, and you feel knackered, even though you've been taking it easy. It's a good idea to test though, and technically you'd be late, so you wouldn't need to worry about FMU. Otherwise definitely speak to your GP. they might do blood tests and ask if you're eating properly. You could take multivitamins the interim to see if that helps; it could be that your body is lacking something.


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm not doing any less than normal though.... 
Oh well, the test was negative, so it must be the stress then!! 
Going to bed nice and early tonight!! Can't wait!! :winkwink:


----------



## clynn11

betsyb- yaaaay you ordered the OSOMs too?! We can black dye test together! Lol. Hopefully mine will show up here shortly (I didn't pay more for faster shipping though, you'll probably get yours before me!!!)


----------



## betsyb

Yes! Woohoo!

Good luck to you! Can't wait to hear if you like them!


----------



## LoveSanrio

GingerPanda said:


> LoveSanrio said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing today? I am exhausted actually, so I could be better LOL! I'm looking forward to that nap in a bit when DD takes hers.
> 
> I have a question though, and maybe some of you guys might know more about it than me. I went pee a little bit ago, and when I wiped I had light pink spotting on the tp? It honestly kinda freaked me out because I have never, and I mean never, had spotting of any kind. I don't really understand why it would happen, or why people get it at various parts of their cycles because it has never happened to me, so it has never really been anything I have looked into. I ovulated the day before yesterday, could it have something to do with that? :shrug: It's nothing I need to worry about, right?
> 
> Weird...
> 
> 2DPO today, and I woke up this morning with pinkish-red spotting (only when I wipe) and some light cramps. It's too early to be IB, right? And O'spotting is usually brown because it has to travel from the ovary.
> 
> I don't know what's going on. Hopefully we get some answers, or it's nothing!Click to expand...

That is weird! I'm still not sure what the frack it was. It's gone now. Could have been O spotting, but I just found it to be reeeaalllyy weird because I have never had O spotting (I thought that happened right when O happened though), but I have never had implantation spotting either...or spotting before a period. Needless to say I was totally weirded out. Could have been nothing like you said, so I'm not going to put too much into it. It just shocked me more than anything else!



baby4me2013 said:


> I'm 5DPO and woke up with cramps?! WTF?! I looked at my babymed calendar and implantation isn't supposed to happen until Friday. So why would I have cramps, no blood?

I had cramping yesterday, and again today! It went along with the spotting though. Seems like we are all having a rough 2ww! I'm not sure why you would have cramping, but I would keep an eye out for spotting. It may just not have showed up yet.



Lara310809 said:


> LoveSanrio said:
> 
> 
> ...Also want to clarify that you ovulate the day AFTER you get your positive OPK, because you are detecting the surge that must build up in order to release an egg, which takes 12-36 hours or so. So USUALLY you O the next day. If you got your positive yesterday, you will probably O today. :)
> 
> You may already know that, but just wanted to make sure because I don't want you to miss an opportunity! :flower:
> 
> thanks; TBH you should treat me like a newbie, because while I have two kids already, I never did the OPK route before, so I don't really know what I'm doing :) that's good to know about ovulating after the surge, because when I took the second OPK of CD10 (in the evening) it was negative; and we DTD after that, so I'm glad I didn't necessarily miss it :thumbup:
> - -
> I went to town and stocked up on HPTs :blush: I found some REALLY cheap tests, £1.75 each and 20miu :thumbup:, as well as a FRER (which I didn't think anyone sold over here), and two CB Digitals, which I only use when I get BFPs on cheapies :)Click to expand...

Glad I could help! :thumbup: GL catching the eggy!!



Eltjuh said:


> I'm not doing any less than normal though....
> Oh well, the test was negative, so it must be the stress then!!
> Going to bed nice and early tonight!! Can't wait!! :winkwink:

I'm sorry you've been so tired. I hope you feel better soon. I hate being tired all the time!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## LoveSanrio

twiggers said:


> I'm in! I'm on cycle #1 off BCP and no clue what my body is doing. Huge temp jump today, but multiple pos OPKs this month too.
> 
> No sore boobs. Had a bout of irritability and being emotional this weekend and some weird "I feel like AF is coming" feelings in my stomach/uterus.
> 
> Ordered some ICs and they arrived today....so to heck with it. I'm peeing when I get home!

Your chart is looking good! :thumbup: I say :test:


----------



## Blackrain90

twiggers said:


> I'm in! I'm on cycle #1 off BCP and no clue what my body is doing. Huge temp jump today, but multiple pos OPKs this month too.
> 
> No sore boobs. Had a bout of irritability and being emotional this weekend and some weird "I feel like AF is coming" feelings in my stomach/uterus.
> 
> Ordered some ICs and they arrived today....so to heck with it. I'm peeing when I get home!

Chart looks good, and I had similar feeling like AF was coming when implantation was happening, so though it may be too early, I agree TEST!



baby4me2013 said:


> I'm 5DPO and woke up with cramps?! WTF?! I looked at my babymed calendar and implantation isn't supposed to happen until Friday. So why would I have cramps, no blood?

I had cramping 6DPO (lasted a few days) thought was the beginning of AF but nothing, had the faintest bit of spotting but barely noticeable, and got my BFP 10DPO. Implantation could be happening now (can happen anywhere 6-12DPO or sometimes slightly earlier) or body could just be acting funny, FX'd for you!


----------



## twiggers

Thanks blackrain!!! Hubby didn't get my package like I asked :( So I've got nothing to pee on and am not talking to him right now (in addition to not walking the dog or cooking). Contemplating running to CVS, but I'm too ticked off *sigh* I've been holding my pee for hours and looking forward to trying all day!


----------



## Renaendel

A chart that looks like yours deserves a pee stick.

It is cruel and unusual punishment to be without tests!

My wondfos are in Salt Lake City. I am off TTC now for probably 3 months now. My OB has given me the charge of showing her through my chart when my body is ready again. I am thinking I will do opks twice a day at least these first two months so I can get an idea of what time of day my LH surges.

It almost feels like a class project.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## LoveSanrio

twiggers said:


> I hear ya Rena! I went out and bought FRER and got a BFN. will try again tomorrow :)

9dpo is still early, definitely test again tomorrow morning and let us know how it goes!



So I have a confession...I POAS earlier tonight...at 2dpo. I KNEW it would be negative, but it made me feel better! I soooo belong here.... :rofl: :wacko:


----------



## Blackrain90

Haha awe Love, we all have a moment (of moments) or weakness!


----------



## baby4me2013

LoveSanrio said:


> twiggers said:
> 
> 
> I hear ya Rena! I went out and bought FRER and got a BFN. will try again tomorrow :)
> 
> 9dpo is still early, definitely test again tomorrow morning and let us know how it goes!
> 
> 
> 
> So I have a confession...I POAS earlier tonight...at 2dpo. I KNEW it would be negative, but it made me feel better! I soooo belong here.... :rofl: :wacko:Click to expand...

This made me LOL. Just sayin.


----------



## LoveSanrio

While I was doing it I was like "This is totally a waste of a test, but I don't care, it will make me happy"! LOL

If it keeps happening I'm going to need an intervention!!! :dohh:


----------



## Eltjuh

LoveSanrio said:


> While I was doing it I was like "This is totally a waste of a test, but I don't care, it will make me happy"! LOL
> 
> If it keeps happening I'm going to need an intervention!!! :dohh:

hey, I tested even though I got my period... cause I was so tired I was like, maybe, just maybe I am pregnant and I'm one of those people that have a period (or 2) when they're pregnant... haha
I think you're good! :winkwink:


----------



## Girly922

Haha LoveSanrio! I love it, but you definitely belong here. 

AFM in bed last night I could not get to sleep, I was so nauseas. So this morning 9dpo, I used a FRER. Bfn :( I know it's still early, especially now I know my LP is longer than I thought it was. But I still may sulk for the rest of the day. As if I wasted a FRER!! :dohh:


----------



## clynn11

LoveSanrio- I started at 3dpo last cycle and drove myself completely bonkers.. GL to you hun!!

Girly922- sound promising! FX for you!

Getting really nervous and anxious. Contemplating going and getting FRER in the morning... even though OSOMs are on the way. I don't think they'll get here for a few more days at least... AF is due Fri. or Sat. Ugh i'm so nervous. I just want this to be the cycle!


----------



## LoveSanrio

Eltjuh said:


> LoveSanrio said:
> 
> 
> While I was doing it I was like "This is totally a waste of a test, but I don't care, it will make me happy"! LOL
> 
> If it keeps happening I'm going to need an intervention!!! :dohh:
> 
> hey, I tested even though I got my period... cause I was so tired I was like, maybe, just maybe I am pregnant and I'm one of those people that have a period (or 2) when they're pregnant... haha
> I think you're good! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Hahahaha! I could soooo see myself doing this too. Guess we BOTH definitely belong here! :wacko:



Girly922 said:


> Haha LoveSanrio! I love it, but you definitely belong here.
> 
> AFM in bed last night I could not get to sleep, I was so nauseas. So this morning 9dpo, I used a FRER. Bfn :( I know it's still early, especially now I know my LP is longer than I thought it was. But I still may sulk for the rest of the day. As if I wasted a FRER!! :dohh:

Yeah 9dpo is early, but I know the letdown you felt anyhow. Hope it's your month, and the witch stays away :hugs:



clynn11 said:


> LoveSanrio- I started at 3dpo last cycle and drove myself completely bonkers.. GL to you hun!!
> 
> Girly922- sound promising! FX for you!
> 
> Getting really nervous and anxious. Contemplating going and getting FRER in the morning... even though OSOMs are on the way. I don't think they'll get here for a few more days at least... AF is due Fri. or Sat. Ugh i'm so nervous. I just want this to be the cycle!

LOL! I will be trying to refrain from testing again until at least 8dpo...trying being key word.





So ladies, plugged my temp into FF this morning, and got my cross hairs!! :happydance: C'MON TEMPS!! Stay high!!! LOL


----------



## GingerPanda

So I'm no longer spotting. It's just full-blown AF now, which means my LP has been completely skipped twice in a row.

I'm so depressed, because I was just starting to let myself feel hope, then BAM. AF. Two weeks early again.

I tried so hard to catch this egg, and now it won't matter if I did, because it will just get washed out. It makes me feel like I've had a loss, even though I have no way of knowing whether that's true.

:cry:


----------



## tl5953

Aw I'm sorry Hun


----------



## amanda1235

hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## Girly922

I'm so sorry GingerPanda! :hugs:


----------



## LoveSanrio

GingerPanda said:


> So I'm no longer spotting. It's just full-blown AF now, which means my LP has been completely skipped twice in a row.
> 
> I'm so depressed, because I was just starting to let myself feel hope, then BAM. AF. Two weeks early again.
> 
> I tried so hard to catch this egg, and now it won't matter if I did, because it will just get washed out. It makes me feel like I've had a loss, even though I have no way of knowing whether that's true.
> 
> :cry:

Oh Gingerpanda, I'm so sorry to hear that. So as of right now you are having AF every 2 weeks? Were you on any birth control at any point? I went through about 4 months of af every 2 weeks, and it is really discouraging. Is is possible for you to maybe go talk to a DR and see if they can help you out, or at least see what may be going on to cause af to show her face so often? I hope so much that after this she decides to right herself, and becomes regular again. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

LoveSanrio said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> So I'm no longer spotting. It's just full-blown AF now, which means my LP has been completely skipped twice in a row.
> 
> I'm so depressed, because I was just starting to let myself feel hope, then BAM. AF. Two weeks early again.
> 
> I tried so hard to catch this egg, and now it won't matter if I did, because it will just get washed out. It makes me feel like I've had a loss, even though I have no way of knowing whether that's true.
> 
> :cry:
> 
> Oh Gingerpanda, I'm so sorry to hear that. So as of right now you are having AF every 2 weeks? Were you on any birth control at any point? I went through about 4 months of af every 2 weeks, and it is really discouraging. Is is possible for you to maybe go talk to a DR and see if they can help you out, or at least see what may be going on to cause af to show her face so often? I hope so much that after this she decides to right herself, and becomes regular again. :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I haven't been on BC in years. We've been using pull-out and condoms since 2010. I was on the regular BCP for six months before that. Never had depo or anything like that. :nope:

I talked to a nurse at my doctor's office, and told her what was going on. She was like "Has your husband had a SA? If it's bad, you won't get pregnant no matter what you try." Uh... Wtf? Even if DH has a perfect SA, it wouldn't help if I DON'T HAVE A LP!

:grr: :grr: :grr:

She made me a fertility assessment appointment for March 20th.


----------



## Girly922

Stupid bloody woman! And surely she could've found you an appointment before march 20th?? Grr!

Lol. I'm a bit angry today. I feel like I'm getting PMT. I've had AF style cramps too. AF's not due for another 7 days. I need to stop symptom spotting already!!


----------



## betsyb

Oh, I'm so sorry GingerPanda. I hope your doctor is able to give you some comfort.

I just looked at my past charts, and for the past three months, I've started spotting and AF cramping at 6DPO. Today, I'm not feeling a thing and no spotting! I know I'm just looking for any reason to have high hopes, but I'm taking this as a good sign!


----------



## GingerPanda

Girly922 said:


> Stupid bloody woman! And surely she could've found you an appointment before march 20th?? Grr!
> 
> Lol. I'm a bit angry today. I feel like I'm getting PMT. I've had AF style cramps too. AF's not due for another 7 days. I need to stop symptom spotting already!!

Lol, I appreciate you passion!

The appointment is a fertility assessment. I will not have been TTC for a full year yet, so March 20th is kind of a favor.


I hope your symptoms are a good sign!


----------



## Girly922

I suppose that's not too bad then, a bit of a shortcut. I hope it gets you all the answers you need. 

Thanks hunny. I'm still expecting the witch to turn up unannounced soon. Keeping my fingers crossed :)


----------



## LoveSanrio

GingerPanda said:


> LoveSanrio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> So I'm no longer spotting. It's just full-blown AF now, which means my LP has been completely skipped twice in a row.
> 
> I'm so depressed, because I was just starting to let myself feel hope, then BAM. AF. Two weeks early again.
> 
> I tried so hard to catch this egg, and now it won't matter if I did, because it will just get washed out. It makes me feel like I've had a loss, even though I have no way of knowing whether that's true.
> 
> :cry:
> 
> Oh Gingerpanda, I'm so sorry to hear that. So as of right now you are having AF every 2 weeks? Were you on any birth control at any point? I went through about 4 months of af every 2 weeks, and it is really discouraging. Is is possible for you to maybe go talk to a DR and see if they can help you out, or at least see what may be going on to cause af to show her face so often? I hope so much that after this she decides to right herself, and becomes regular again. :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't been on BC in years. We've been using pull-out and condoms since 2010. I was on the regular BCP for six months before that. Never had depo or anything like that. :nope:
> 
> I talked to a nurse at my doctor's office, and told her what was going on. She was like "Has your husband had a SA? If it's bad, you won't get pregnant no matter what you try." Uh... Wtf? Even if DH has a perfect SA, it wouldn't help if I DON'T HAVE A LP!
> 
> :grr: :grr: :grr:
> 
> She made me a fertility assessment appointment for March 20th.Click to expand...

As much as that sucks girly, I am glad they got you in as soon as they did since you said it hasn't been a year yet. You deserve answers about what is going on, and I really hope they can give them to you. The nurse does sound like a dumbass though. :dohh:



Girly922 said:


> Stupid bloody woman! And surely she could've found you an appointment before march 20th?? Grr!
> 
> Lol. I'm a bit angry today. I feel like I'm getting PMT. I've had AF style cramps too. AF's not due for another 7 days. I need to stop symptom spotting already!!

LOL! I've been symptom spotting too....at 3dpo. And I usually don't symptom spot!! Some things are hard to ignore though!



betsyb said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry GingerPanda. I hope your doctor is able to give you some comfort.
> 
> I just looked at my past charts, and for the past three months, I've started spotting and AF cramping at 6DPO. Today, I'm not feeling a thing and no spotting! I know I'm just looking for any reason to have high hopes, but I'm taking this as a good sign!

OoOoOoOoOoOhhhhh.....sounds promising!! FX!!


----------



## Renaendel

Christmas in February
https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a548/renaendel/E261FE4C-E6C3-4BF5-9249-175DEB2DB6BB-2559-000002DEA9AB6013_zps5b99e023.jpg

I am not even allowed to have sex for month. My first thought, maybe I should do a hcg, you know, just to see if it is out of my body


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## clynn11

Ugh. No update on my tracking for the tests which is driving me crazy. Seriously considering going and picking up a FRER... but really wanted to hold out for the OSOMs! Ugh what to do what to do lol. And if I go and buy a FRER then AF shows up its gonna feel like such a waste of $! But what if it's positive!! Hahahahha someone help me i'm going mad!!!


----------



## clynn11

GingerPanda- Really hope you find out what's going on soon hun!! :hugs:

twiggers- not out yet!!! FX for you hun!!

And I have my FX for the rest of you as well!!!


----------



## twiggers

Thanks clynn!


----------



## tl5953

My uterus feels like it's gonna fall out or blow up ... Just saying.


----------



## Blackrain90

Ouch!!


----------



## tl5953

Blackrain90 said:


> Ouch!!

Lmao ... Maybe this is why... That's positive isn't it?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 52.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## LoveSanrio

twiggers said:


> BFN tonight :( only 10 dpo, so it's ok.

Sorry to hear that :hugs: Still early though!!



clynn11 said:


> Ugh. No update on my tracking for the tests which is driving me crazy. Seriously considering going and picking up a FRER... but really wanted to hold out for the OSOMs! Ugh what to do what to do lol. And if I go and buy a FRER then AF shows up its gonna feel like such a waste of $! But what if it's positive!! Hahahahha someone help me i'm going mad!!!

I feel ya! I want to know what your results are, but want to see the black dye test too!! Arrghh!!



tl5953 said:


> Blackrain90 said:
> 
> 
> Ouch!!
> 
> Lmao ... Maybe this is why... That's positive isn't it?Click to expand...

It look ALMOST positive to me. I would imagine you will have a positive in the next few hours. Happy BD'ing!


----------



## Blackrain90

Hard to tell with it inverted, but if not its pretty damn close!


----------



## tl5953

Here's the original
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 52.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## tl5953

Blackrain90 said:


> Hard to tell with it inverted, but if not its pretty damn close!

I posted the original what do you ladies think?


----------



## Blackrain90

It's pretty close but maybe not completely positive yet, but like Love said will probably be positive shortly! Go catch that eggie!!


----------



## baby4me2013

Oh girls, I am symptom spotting. Yesterday morning woke with cramps. Today the smell of BBQ sauce almost sent me over the edge... UGH! And I love BBQ!


----------



## Blackrain90

baby4me2013 said:


> Oh girls, I am symptom spotting. Yesterday morning woke with cramps. Today the smell of BBQ sauce almost sent me over the edge... UGH! And I love BBQ!

How many DPO are you? I had AF like cramps for a few days during implantation. Today is my first day of aversions so can't say about that.


----------



## tl5953

baby4me2013 said:


> Oh girls, I am symptom spotting. Yesterday morning woke with cramps. Today the smell of BBQ sauce almost sent me over the edge... UGH! And I love BBQ!

Have you tested?


----------



## Renaendel

baby4me2013 said:


> Oh girls, I am symptom spotting. Yesterday morning woke with cramps. Today the smell of BBQ sauce almost sent me over the edge... UGH! And I love BBQ!

:test:!


----------



## Girly922

Renaendel - I love your little pile of goodies!! I did several hpts after my m/c just to see how long it took for it to become negative. 

Clynn - I'm really hoping those osoms turn up soon, I want to know!! Lol. 

Tl5953 - looks pretty close to positive to me, get BDing! :thumbup:

Baby4me - when are you testing? I'm really trying not to symptom spot but when FF asks for symptoms and then puts them in the pregnancy tracker it's really difficult not to get your hopes up.


----------



## Lara310809

Does anyone know whether you can have ovulation without EWCM?


----------



## tl5953

Lara310809 said:


> Does anyone know whether you can have ovulation without EWCM?

I'm pretty sure that's definitely possible. That's why some women use Preseed lubricant as it mimicks ewcm, or some women will even take a cough syrup like Robitussin to loosen their bodily mucous.


----------



## Lara310809

the thing is i usually _do _get EWCM, but I may have had an early ovulation on CD10, but I had no EWCM, so now I'm wonderng if I was ovulating at all, and whether it was just a random LH surge. Still doing OPKs in case, because I usually ovulate around CD17.. :confused:


----------



## LoveSanrio

Blackrain90 said:


> baby4me2013 said:
> 
> 
> Oh girls, I am symptom spotting. Yesterday morning woke with cramps. Today the smell of BBQ sauce almost sent me over the edge... UGH! And I love BBQ!
> 
> How many DPO are you? I had AF like cramps for a few days during implantation. Today is my first day of aversions so can't say about that.Click to expand...

UGH....I don't look forward to the aversions. I get them BAAAAD....and they go right along with my morning sickness/all damn day sickness.



baby4me2013 said:


> Oh girls, I am symptom spotting. Yesterday morning woke with cramps. Today the smell of BBQ sauce almost sent me over the edge... UGH! And I love BBQ!

Don't worry, I am doing the same damn thing. I am chalking mine up to progesterone though. I'm only 4dpo so I just tell myself that nothing is going on and that I'm crazy LOL! My number one symptom right now is sore boobs, that tingle...which is a weird sensation, but that can be from progesterone, so I'm thinking post O craziness!



Lara310809 said:


> Does anyone know whether you can have ovulation without EWCM?

Yeah you can. Not sure if you O'd early or not though without seeing a chart. What cd are you on now?


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## betsyb

clynn11 said:


> Ugh. No update on my tracking for the tests which is driving me crazy. Seriously considering going and picking up a FRER... but really wanted to hold out for the OSOMs! Ugh what to do what to do lol. And if I go and buy a FRER then AF shows up its gonna feel like such a waste of $! But what if it's positive!! Hahahahha someone help me i'm going mad!!!

Mine aren't here yet either! I absolutely broke down and bought some FRERs. And I'm only 8DPO. Obviously, it was BFN. I'm trying to reassure myself by finding as many forum posts as possible that say 8DPO is TOO EARLY! Ha! I am no help for you as my will power is at about a 0! :winkwink::blush:



twiggers said:


> BFN tonight :( only 10 dpo, so it's ok.

FX'd for you!


----------



## Lara310809

LoveSanrio said:


> Lara310809 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know whether you can have ovulation without EWCM?
> 
> Yeah you can. Not sure if you O'd early or not though without seeing a chart. What cd are you on now?Click to expand...

 I'm CD13 now. I'm not charting, so I have no way of knowing :rolleyes: I got a positive OPK on CD10, although they've been very strong lines from CD8 until today, so I'm starting to wonder if the tests are duff.

I'm CD13 today, so either I'm 2/3DPO or I'm about to ovulate (if Im having a standard 28 day cycle, or I'm about a week from ovulation (if I'm having a 34 day cycle). 

The absence of EWCM threw me off though; I get it every month, but usually later in my cycle. I'm slowly getting more of it now, but on CD10 (the day of my positive OPK) I was dry :shrug:


----------



## baby4me2013

Ok well I'm 7DPO. I've been testing with FRER's the last two days, I know crazy. Well since I've had symptoms I decided it's time to start POAS. And I have like 12 FRER's in stock right now, not to mention the 10 CB Digitals and 8 of the $Tree ones. I know. In true POAS addict form I'm STOCKED UP! 

So I am happy to have something to pee on again. I'm just not sure if what is going on right now is actually early symptoms or it's just TOO EARLY. I mean, I might be 8DPO, not sure exactly. But I'm going with the lesser number anyway.

The smell thing was just weird though, I haven't had that since I was preggers with DS 12 years ago, but it instantly reminded me of it at a time when I was working and didn't have baby on my brain. 

I've also had a lot of trouble sleeping the last couple of nights, restless and now as a result feeling overall exhausted. UGH. If I'm not preg, I'm gonna be pissed, going thru all this for nothing. I'll update as I find out, going to test every AM until :bfp: or :witch: shows. 

:dust:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## tl5953

Here's my OPK from right now ... I was up late so it's fmu ... That's positive now right?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## tl5953

And here's my progression ..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Eltjuh

Yup, that looks positive to me tl5953!! Have fun bding :winkwink:


----------



## betsyb

twiggers said:


> I'm right there with ya baby! POAS everyday and waiting for the BFP or AF. I'm also not 100% confident that I Oed on CD12, it could have been CD14 or CD16 (which would be depressing since we stopped BDing on CD14). So who knows....I'll just keep peeing.




baby4me2013 said:


> Ok well I'm 7DPO. I've been testing with FRER's the last two days, I know crazy. Well since I've had symptoms I decided it's time to start POAS. And I have like 12 FRER's in stock right now, not to mention the 10 CB Digitals and 8 of the $Tree ones. I know. In true POAS addict form I'm STOCKED UP!
> 
> So I am happy to have something to pee on again. I'm just not sure if what is going on right now is actually early symptoms or it's just TOO EARLY. I mean, I might be 8DPO, not sure exactly. But I'm going with the lesser number anyway.
> 
> The smell thing was just weird though, I haven't had that since I was preggers with DS 12 years ago, but it instantly reminded me of it at a time when I was working and didn't have baby on my brain.
> 
> I've also had a lot of trouble sleeping the last couple of nights, restless and now as a result feeling overall exhausted. UGH. If I'm not preg, I'm gonna be pissed, going thru all this for nothing. I'll update as I find out, going to test every AM until :bfp: or :witch: shows.
> 
> :dust:

I am SO right there with both of y'all. I'm 8DPO, and I SWORE I wouldn't test til 10. I also swore I wouldn't symptom spot, but FF just keeps pulling me in! I've been testing since 6DPO, as ridiculous as that is. I do feel like it keeps my hopes low, though. Seeing those BFNs helps me to keep my symptoms that I just *swear* I'm having in check! GL to both of you!



tl5953 said:


> Here's my OPK from right now ... I was up late so it's fmu ... That's positive now right?

that looks positive to me! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Girly922

tl5953 - definitely positive. Get BDing! Lol. :thumbup:

Completely there with you betsyb! Really trying not to symptom spot but with putting specifics into FF I just can't help but look at the pregnancy tracker and get slightly hopeful. 

I'm 10dpo, I have backache, sore bbs, mild cramps/twinges in my abdomen, tired, easily p*ssed off :haha:, and a lot of nausea. But still testing bfn! I will be so mad if this is just my body playing tricks on me!!


----------



## LoveSanrio

Lara310809 said:


> LoveSanrio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lara310809 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know whether you can have ovulation without EWCM?
> 
> Yeah you can. Not sure if you O'd early or not though without seeing a chart. What cd are you on now?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm CD13 now. I'm not charting, so I have no way of knowing :rolleyes: I got a positive OPK on CD10, although they've been very strong lines from CD8 until today, so I'm starting to wonder if the tests are duff.
> 
> I'm CD13 today, so either I'm 2/3DPO or I'm about to ovulate (if Im having a standard 28 day cycle, or I'm about a week from ovulation (if I'm having a 34 day cycle).
> 
> The absence of EWCM threw me off though; I get it every month, but usually later in my cycle. I'm slowly getting more of it now, but on CD10 (the day of my positive OPK) I was dry :shrug:Click to expand...

I say BD as much as possible, just to cover all your bases!



baby4me2013 said:


> Ok well I'm 7DPO. I've been testing with FRER's the last two days, I know crazy. Well since I've had symptoms I decided it's time to start POAS. And I have like 12 FRER's in stock right now, not to mention the 10 CB Digitals and 8 of the $Tree ones. I know. In true POAS addict form I'm STOCKED UP!
> 
> So I am happy to have something to pee on again. I'm just not sure if what is going on right now is actually early symptoms or it's just TOO EARLY. I mean, I might be 8DPO, not sure exactly. But I'm going with the lesser number anyway.
> 
> The smell thing was just weird though, I haven't had that since I was preggers with DS 12 years ago, but it instantly reminded me of it at a time when I was working and didn't have baby on my brain.
> 
> I've also had a lot of trouble sleeping the last couple of nights, restless and now as a result feeling overall exhausted. UGH. If I'm not preg, I'm gonna be pissed, going thru all this for nothing. I'll update as I find out, going to test every AM until :bfp: or :witch: shows.
> 
> :dust:

I have my FX for you! I plan on testing on the 13th, so I am hoping I make it that long LOL! I will be shocked if I do.



tl5953 said:


> Here's my OPK from right now ... I was up late so it's fmu ... That's positive now right?

DEFINITELY positive! Have fun!! :thumbup:



So I'm liking the way my chart is looking as of today. I just hope the temp continues to rise/stay up. It's still pretty early though, and I have no idea when it would start to dip below coverline if the :witch: was on her way though.


----------



## cantwait22

Its so hard not to test! Im 10dpo. I tested on 9dpo cause i had some brown spotting on 8dpo and im hoping it was Implation bleeding. I got a bfn, and it kinda hurt, so im waiting till at least 12dpo to test. Its very hard though! Hoping this is my month! And everyone elses that is waiting to test! 

My symptoms so far are being tired (which isnt too abnormal during the normal TTW), sore nipples at 3-5dpo, and feeling a bit dizzy every now and then. Also IB at 8dpo.


----------



## LoveSanrio

cantwait22 said:


> Its so hard not to test! Im 10dpo. I tested on 9dpo cause i had some brown spotting on 8dpo and im hoping it was Implation bleeding. I got a bfn, and it kinda hurt, so im waiting till at least 12dpo to test. Its very hard though! Hoping this is my month! And everyone elses that is waiting to test!
> 
> My symptoms so far are being tired (which isnt too abnormal during the normal TTW), sore nipples at 3-5dpo, and feeling a bit dizzy every now and then. Also IB at 8dpo.

If you had IB 2 days ago it may still be too early to detect the HCG in your pee. Your symptoms sound promising! GL! FX!


----------



## LillyTame

I got some sticks for you!:haha: I've been testing since CD10 and I'm starting to get some near pos OPK's! They are actually a tiny bit darker IRL and when they are just taken. I really had to stare to decide they weren't quite pos yet.

Just a reminder that we gotta listen to our bodies and not FF! FF said I was supposed to OV around CD17 but I always OV between the 5th-9th of the month. So I didn't OV on or near CD17 but here it is the 7th and my OPKs are looking good :thumbup:


----------



## tl5953

LillyTame said:


> I got some sticks for you!:haha: I've been testing since CD10 and I'm starting to get some near pos OPK's! They are actually a tiny bit darker IRL and when they are just taken. I really had to stare to decide they weren't quite pos yet.
> 
> Just a reminder that we gotta listen to our bodies and not FF! FF said I was supposed to OV around CD17 but I always OV between the 5th-9th of the month. So I didn't OV on or near CD17 but here it is the 7th and my OPKs are looking good :thumbup:

That's what mine looked like the day before my positive :)


----------



## LoveSanrio

LillyTame said:


> I got some sticks for you!:haha: I've been testing since CD10 and I'm starting to get some near pos OPK's! They are actually a tiny bit darker IRL and when they are just taken. I really had to stare to decide they weren't quite pos yet.
> 
> Just a reminder that we gotta listen to our bodies and not FF! FF said I was supposed to OV around CD17 but I always OV between the 5th-9th of the month. So I didn't OV on or near CD17 but here it is the 7th and my OPKs are looking good :thumbup:

I agree!! That is why I think I will continue testing early in my cycle until I get a positive, even though I didn't O until cd21 this time!


----------



## Girly922

Right my POAS sisters. I need some help. I'm 10dpo, tested with an IC this morning. Negative, left it on the side and went to work. Came home and there's a strong 2nd line. No others have done this. Did a FRER tonight and bfn. But FRERs didn't show very early last time I was pg, I got a bfp on a digi and a supermarket own before a frer! 

Do I ignore this one altogether? I know it's well out of the time limit the the 2nd line is so pink. 

https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg165/Georgie_and_Chris/E826D010-1687-42CA-8792-63E05C3C4A25-40154-00002C12E2C06DC5.jpg


----------



## tl5953

Girly922 said:


> Right my POAS sisters. I need some help. I'm 10dpo, tested with an IC this morning. Negative, left it on the side and went to work. Came home and there's a strong 2nd line. No others have done this. Did a FRER tonight and bfn. But FRERs didn't show very early last time I was pg, I got a bfp on a digi and a supermarket own before a frer!
> 
> Do I ignore this one altogether? I know it's well out of the time limit the the 2nd line is so pink.
> 
> https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg165/Georgie_and_Chris/E826D010-1687-42CA-8792-63E05C3C4A25-40154-00002C12E2C06DC5.jpg

Can you test again with and ic?


----------



## GingerPanda

Girly922 said:


> Right my POAS sisters. I need some help. I'm 10dpo, tested with an IC this morning. Negative, left it on the side and went to work. Came home and there's a strong 2nd line. No others have done this. Did a FRER tonight and bfn. But FRERs didn't show very early last time I was pg, I got a bfp on a digi and a supermarket own before a frer!
> 
> Do I ignore this one altogether? I know it's well out of the time limit the the 2nd line is so pink.
> 
> https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg165/Georgie_and_Chris/E826D010-1687-42CA-8792-63E05C3C4A25-40154-00002C12E2C06DC5.jpg

Aaah! That seems like it has color in it, to me! I agree with tl5953, try again with an IC!


----------



## LillyTame

Girly922 said:


> Right my POAS sisters. I need some help. I'm 10dpo, tested with an IC this morning. Negative, left it on the side and went to work. Came home and there's a strong 2nd line. No others have done this. Did a FRER tonight and bfn. But FRERs didn't show very early last time I was pg, I got a bfp on a digi and a supermarket own before a frer!
> 
> Do I ignore this one altogether? I know it's well out of the time limit the the 2nd line is so pink.
> 
> https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg165/Georgie_and_Chris/E826D010-1687-42CA-8792-63E05C3C4A25-40154-00002C12E2C06DC5.jpg

I would say test again with an IC...at the very least test again tomorrow with FMU.


----------



## LoveSanrio

I wouldn't trust it, even though it looks good! I say grab another, and test again in the morning!


----------



## Girly922

I've got to go buy some more before testing again so won't be able to until after work tomorrow. Not trusting it right now. Just don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## LillyTame

Girly922 said:


> I've got to go buy some more before testing again so won't be able to until after work tomorrow. Not trusting it right now. Just don't want to get my hopes up.

It's good that you are FORCED to wait...the longer the better lol but I know I would be sitting on pins and needles with anticipation!!! FX'd! :dust:


----------



## Girly922

I know it is. I know I need to wait longer. But if I could do that I wouldn't be here! :rofl: I'm so gonna struggle to sleep tonight! I will update you all tomorrow :)


----------



## LoveSanrio

Girly922 said:


> I know it is. I know I need to wait longer. But if I could do that I wouldn't be here! :rofl: I'm so gonna struggle to sleep tonight! I will update you all tomorrow :)

Looking forward to it, and I have my FX for you!!


----------



## Renaendel

:dust::dust:
That looks so promising girly! So many of you look so good! ! !
:dust:


----------



## tl5953

So here's my evening OPK ... Even darker than the control line ... What does THAT mean? Am I ovulating in the next 12 rather than like 24 hours do you think? I've never had an OPK go darker than control line ... I wish I've had a bfp like this lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LoveSanrio

tl5953 said:


> So here's my evening OPK ... Even darker than the control line ... What does THAT mean? Am I ovulating in the next 12 rather than like 24 hours do you think? I've never had an OPK go darker than control line ... I wish I've had a bfp like this lol

What day was it that you got your first positive OPK? Sorry, I am forgetful LOL....UH OH!! "Forgetfulness"!!! <<< Symptom Spotting!!!!


:rofl:


----------



## tl5953

LoveSanrio said:


> tl5953 said:
> 
> 
> So here's my evening OPK ... Even darker than the control line ... What does THAT mean? Am I ovulating in the next 12 rather than like 24 hours do you think? I've never had an OPK go darker than control line ... I wish I've had a bfp like this lol
> 
> What day was it that you got your first positive OPK? Sorry, I am forgetful LOL....UH OH!! "Forgetfulness"!!! <<< Symptom Spotting!!!!
> 
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

Hey! Maybe it is a sign for you :) 

Last night my OPK was pretty darn close to positive (maybe even positive). This morning it was positive, now this evening it's darker than control line. And I've got cramping so pronounce that I keep checking for af!


----------



## GingerPanda

IIII'MMM drunk, hahaha. Good night!


----------



## Renaendel

tl5953 said:


> So here's my evening OPK ... Even darker than the control line ... What does THAT mean? Am I ovulating in the next 12 rather than like 24 hours do you think? I've never had an OPK go darker than control line ... I wish I've had a bfp like this lol

Looks like you tested at the very tip top of your Lutenizing Hormone surge. If you follow SMEP (sperm meets egg plan) you should get down tonight, tomorrow night, a third night take a break and nookie one final night.

That egg is dropping soon! Drink lots of water to give those little guys a good travel path to your egg. Crossing my fingers for you. Go tire your hubby out.


----------



## tl5953

The crappy part is that I've got almost no cm, let alone ewcm ... That happens with some people right? I do have preseed though ...


----------



## Renaendel

Happened to me last cycle, we used conceive plus and it worked. Never tried pressed. I guess it is a lot like conceive plus.


----------



## tl5953

Renaendel said:


> Happened to me last cycle, we used conceive plus and it worked. Never tried pressed. I guess it is a lot like conceive plus.

I'm sorry, are you pregnant? Do you think the conceive plus was a factor in that?


----------



## Renaendel

Was pregnant with twins last month. We lost them this last week. :(

Yes I think the sperm friendly lube helped. First month we used it we got our first bfp.


----------



## Blackrain90

Hey buddie, I would say you would probably O 12-24 hours after your first true positive. With it being that dark now, I would say you will likely O within about 12 hours of that if you haven't already. BD everyday and you should be good! (FYI my EWCM stopped almost a week before I O'd so not necessarily bad). Good luck!!


----------



## Blackrain90

Girly922 said:


> Right my POAS sisters. I need some help. I'm 10dpo, tested with an IC this morning. Negative, left it on the side and went to work. Came home and there's a strong 2nd line. No others have done this. Did a FRER tonight and bfn. But FRERs didn't show very early last time I was pg, I got a bfp on a digi and a supermarket own before a frer!
> 
> Do I ignore this one altogether? I know it's well out of the time limit the the 2nd line is so pink.
> 
> https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg165/Georgie_and_Chris/E826D010-1687-42CA-8792-63E05C3C4A25-40154-00002C12E2C06DC5.jpg

Hey hun. TBH, the line seems a bit far to the right to me, unless that is just the angle the pic is at, but it's hard to say...I know people don't really trust lines that come up after the time, but thought you would like to know around 8DPO that happened to me (not nearly that dark) and I got my BFP a couple days later. Not for sure that it will be the same for you, but it's not impossible :)


----------



## LoveSanrio

GingerPanda said:


> IIII'MMM drunk, hahaha. Good night!

:rofl:


----------



## Blackrain90

GingerPanda said:


> IIII'MMM drunk, hahaha. Good night!

:drunk: That gave me a good giggle! Have one for me!


----------



## tl5953

Grr. So I took 2 OPK today (meaning Thursday) one at about 11am and one at about 6:30pm. Both positive with the second being blaring positive. I just took another (2am) cause I felt like it and I think it's neg. I've had horrible cramping and - tmi - painful gas for most of the day. Do you think I actually Ov between 6:30pm and now?? I hope not cause we only bd'd tonight at like 9:30 and like 2 or 3 days ago :/ What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 4


----------



## tl5953

Sorry, from left is the first one, then second, then now ...


----------



## Lara310809

I think it's 12-36hrs from your positive, so you're definitely in with a chance tl5953


----------



## Girly922

tl5953 - I would keep BDing for the next couple of days just to cover your bases. 

Managed to find a FRER I had hidden away this morning. Bfn! Like completely stark white no hint of a second line whatsoever. I reckon the dye had just bled on that one last night. 

I think that's me done right now. Lol.


----------



## GingerPanda

LoveSanrio said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> IIII'MMM drunk, hahaha. Good night!
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...




Blackrain90 said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> IIII'MMM drunk, hahaha. Good night!
> 
> :drunk: That gave me a good giggle! Have one for me!Click to expand...

Good morning!

Glad I provided amusement. I don't remember posting that, but eh! My only excuse is that whiskey is awesome. I'm just happy I inherited my gran'da's immunity to hangovers. So... happy 7am, ladies! :rofl:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## LoveSanrio

I had a temp drop this morning, but not really sure what to make of it. I had to get out of bed twice last night (once at 4am, and once at 5am), and I temp at 6am. Both times I was up it was only for a few minutes, and I fell back asleep very fast. Will that make my temp dip like it did this morning?

I'm just afraid that this morning's temp might be a sign of what's to come.

EDIT- So I just read that getting up and all that would make my temp HIGHER, and not lower....So what the H on this temp drop?


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## betsyb

Girly922 said:


> I know it is. I know I need to wait longer. But if I could do that I wouldn't be here! :rofl: I'm so gonna struggle to sleep tonight! I will update you all tomorrow :)

Hope you were able to sleep a bit! :) Can't wait to hear an update!



tl5953 said:


> The crappy part is that I've got almost no cm, let alone ewcm ... That happens with some people right? I do have preseed though ...

I have very little ewcm. I *sometimes* get some, but only if I actually check for it. I never have any on my underwear or anything!



GingerPanda said:


> LoveSanrio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> IIII'MMM drunk, hahaha. Good night!
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrain90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> IIII'MMM drunk, hahaha. Good night!Click to expand...
> 
> :drunk: That gave me a good giggle! Have one for me!Click to expand...
> 
> Good morning!
> 
> Glad I provided amusement. I don't remember posting that, but eh! My only excuse is that whiskey is awesome. I'm just happy I inherited my gran'da's immunity to hangovers. So... happy 7am, ladies! :rofl:Click to expand...

Immunity to hangovers?! Lucky duck! 

AFM: LOTS of cramping---feels like it normally does right before I start. But, usually I have lots of spotting way before I feel this cramping, so I don't know what the deal is? Plus, I normally feel this cramping the night before I start, and I should be 3-4 days from starting. Boo...maybe she's coming early. Fun news, though--got the Osoms in the mail last night, so I tested using those today. They're awesome. They don't leave any room for confusion at all! BFN.


----------



## GingerPanda

betsyb said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoveSanrio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> IIII'MMM drunk, hahaha. Good night!
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrain90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> IIII'MMM drunk, hahaha. Good night!Click to expand...
> 
> :drunk: That gave me a good giggle! Have one for me!Click to expand...
> 
> Good morning!
> 
> Glad I provided amusement. I don't remember posting that, but eh! My only excuse is that whiskey is awesome. I'm just happy I inherited my gran'da's immunity to hangovers. So... happy 7am, ladies! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Immunity to hangovers?! Lucky duck!
> 
> AFM: LOTS of cramping---feels like it normally does right before I start. But, usually I have lots of spotting way before I feel this cramping, so I don't know what the deal is? Plus, I normally feel this cramping the night before I start, and I should be 3-4 days from starting. Boo...maybe she's coming early. Fun news, though--got the Osoms in the mail last night, so I tested using those today. They're awesome. They don't leave any room for confusion at all! BFN.Click to expand...

Maybe it's genetic. Worst I get is dry mouth. :rofl:

Glad you got your OSOMs! Glad there's also no confusion, but hopefully it turns positive soon and AF doesn't show!


----------



## LoveSanrio

twiggers said:


> It could just be a random dip that happens all the time. Probably too early for an implantation dip.

Yeah, I'm not thinking implantation, just hoping it isn't signaling that this month isn't my month. I can't really remember when I implant usually, but I do remember that with my last daughter I started getting really sore boobs and bad acne at least 5 days before I tested positive. I knew 100 percent that I was pregnant before I ever saw that second line. So who knows?

Guess we will see when I test. Gonna try and hold out until the 13th with FMU. I'll be 10dpo, so worth a shot!


----------



## betsyb

LoveSanrio said:


> twiggers said:
> 
> 
> It could just be a random dip that happens all the time. Probably too early for an implantation dip.
> 
> Yeah, I'm not thinking implantation, just hoping it isn't signaling that this month isn't my month. I can't really remember when I implant usually, but I do remember that with my last daughter I started getting really sore boobs and bad acne at least 5 days before I tested positive. I knew 100 percent that I was pregnant before I ever saw that second line. So who knows?
> 
> Guess we will see when I test. Gonna try and hold out until the 13th with FMU. I'll be 10dpo, so worth a shot!Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you! Good luck!!!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

So, guys. AF(?) stopped. I don't know what's going on. I'm feeling reeeeally queasy. I took a $tree test, but I think it's lying to me and showing me the test strip.


----------



## clynn11

Betsyb- your OSOMs showed?!?!! Yaaaaay hopefully that means mine aren't that far behind!!!! Lol!


----------



## tl5953

GingerPanda said:


> So, guys. AF(?) stopped. I don't know what's going on. I'm feeling reeeeally queasy. I took a $tree test, but I think it's lying to me and showing me the test strip.

Can you post it??


----------



## clynn11

Yess! Post the test GingerPanda i'm ready to do some tweaking ;)


----------



## GingerPanda

Untweaked.
Tweaked.

I just don't believe it because I've had $tree tests in the past where I could see the bio-strip where the dye would attach if I was pregnant. I can also see the lines better in the photos than I can in real life. So... I don't trust it. Too scared. :shrug:


----------



## tl5953

So I'm pretty sure I Ov through the night ... Blaring positives yesterday and fainter today ... Last night I had wicked cramping ... Hubby and bd'd last night and on Tuesday ... Do you think I have a fighting chance? Should I bd now or will it even matter if I Ov through the night already??!


----------



## GingerPanda

tl5953 said:


> So I'm pretty sure I Ov through the night ... Blaring positives yesterday and fainter today ... Last night I had wicked cramping ... Hubby and bd'd last night and on Tuesday ... Do you think I have a fighting chance? Should I bd now or will it even matter if I Ov through the night already??!

I would definitely BD today. And maybe tomorrow too just for good measure. As it is, I think you have a chance.


----------



## clynn11

I do feel like I see something but i've had the worst evaps i've ever seen on $tree tests. FX it's the start of a BFP and not an evap!


----------



## tl5953

GingerPanda said:


> Untweaked.
> Tweaked.
> 
> I just don't believe it because I've had $tree tests in the past where I could see the bio-strip where the dye would attach if I was pregnant. I can also see the lines better in the photos than I can in real life. So... I don't trust it. Too scared. :shrug:

I do see what you're seeing on the tweaked ... Time will tell? Test again tomorrow! Fx


----------



## GingerPanda

clynn11 said:


> I do feel like I see something but i've had the worst evaps i've ever seen on $tree tests. FX it's the start of a BFP and not an evap!




tl5953 said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> Untweaked.
> Tweaked.
> 
> I just don't believe it because I've had $tree tests in the past where I could see the bio-strip where the dye would attach if I was pregnant. I can also see the lines better in the photos than I can in real life. So... I don't trust it. Too scared. :shrug:
> 
> I do see what you're seeing on the tweaked ... Time will tell? Test again tomorrow! FxClick to expand...


Yeah. I had evaps on them before, but I don't think they were pink. Still, the $tree tests are craptastic. I'll test tomorrow with FMU and a FRER. :thumbup:


----------



## Blackrain90

betsyb said:


> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> I know it is. I know I need to wait longer. But if I could do that I wouldn't be here! :rofl: I'm so gonna struggle to sleep tonight! I will update you all tomorrow :)
> 
> Hope you were able to sleep a bit! :) Can't wait to hear an update!
> 
> 
> 
> tl5953 said:
> 
> 
> The crappy part is that I've got almost no cm, let alone ewcm ... That happens with some people right? I do have preseed though ...Click to expand...
> 
> I have very little ewcm. I *sometimes* get some, but only if I actually check for it. I never have any on my underwear or anything!
> 
> 
> 
> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoveSanrio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> IIII'MMM drunk, hahaha. Good night!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrain90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> IIII'MMM drunk, hahaha. Good night!Click to expand...
> 
> :drunk: That gave me a good giggle! Have one for me!Click to expand...
> 
> Good morning!
> 
> Glad I provided amusement. I don't remember posting that, but eh! My only excuse is that whiskey is awesome. I'm just happy I inherited my gran'da's immunity to hangovers. So... happy 7am, ladies! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Immunity to hangovers?! Lucky duck!
> 
> AFM: LOTS of cramping---feels like it normally does right before I start. But, usually I have lots of spotting way before I feel this cramping, so I don't know what the deal is? Plus, I normally feel this cramping the night before I start, and I should be 3-4 days from starting. Boo...maybe she's coming early. Fun news, though--got the Osoms in the mail last night, so I tested using those today. They're awesome. They don't leave any room for confusion at all! BFN.Click to expand...

I had AF cramps a few days before AF was due and it was implantation, so good luck!


----------



## clynn11

So this is my first month checking CP, but is it supposed to still be so high the day of/day before AF is due? It's also gone from very firm to soft... probably just wishful thinking... but i'm hoping it's a good sign!!! and TMI but lots of creamy cm, and yesterday while checking CP I had a glob of snot like CM that was stretchy like EWCM but was a yellow tinged. Really weird.


----------



## betsyb

clynn11 said:


> So this is my first month checking CP, but is it supposed to still be so high the day of/day before AF is due? It's also gone from very firm to soft... probably just wishful thinking... but i'm hoping it's a good sign!!! and TMI but lots of creamy cm, and yesterday while checking CP I had a glob of snot like CM that was stretchy like EWCM but was a yellow tinged. Really weird.

I am in the exact same boat as you! Mine is so high that I can't feel it at all...has been the past two days?!

Also, lots of stretchy CM that's just like you described it...yellow tinged but very similar to EWCM in texture.

FX'd that these are good signs for both of us!!!


----------



## Girly922

Needed to pee so took an IC, 10miu. 
I think I see a shadow but it could be an evap. What do you girls think?

https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg165/Georgie_and_Chris/C3BF2E88-1CA1-4E13-A645-12988F4E4153-40663-00002C6233D5729C.jpg


----------



## GingerPanda

Girly922 said:


> Needed to pee so took an IC, 10miu.
> I think I see a shadow but it could be an evap. What do you girls think?
> 
> https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg165/Georgie_and_Chris/C3BF2E88-1CA1-4E13-A645-12988F4E4153-40663-00002C6233D5729C.jpg

On my phone, I think I see a shadow, but I can't tell what color it is! FX!


----------



## tl5953

Girly922 said:


> Needed to pee so took an IC, 10miu.
> I think I see a shadow but it could be an evap. What do you girls think?
> 
> https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg165/Georgie_and_Chris/C3BF2E88-1CA1-4E13-A645-12988F4E4153-40663-00002C6233D5729C.jpg

I see it! Was the line there in the time frame??


----------



## Girly922

It has a little pink to it but I'm not sure if it's enough. I'm still thinking Evap. This photo was taken within about 4 or 5 minutes. No longer.


----------



## GingerPanda

I tried to tweak it, and it just came out yellowish grey. I hope it gets darker and piiiiink!


----------



## Girly922

Yeah, I struggled with trying to tweak it. I'm pretty sure it's an evap because of that. :shrug:


----------



## cantwait22

I had my first bad test i think. They are IC. Ill post a pic. The top one is one i took at 9dpo and it looks normal, the bottom one is from today at 11dpo, the bad test i think. What do you ladies think?


<a href="https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test96856">https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test96856</a>


----------



## cantwait22

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test96856

Sorry hopefully this link will work


----------



## clynn11

Pretty sure AF is here.

cantwait- I can see the line, but with the dye run I wouldnt trust it. Try again in the morning with a FRER :)


----------



## betsyb

clynn11 said:


> Pretty sure AF is here.
> 
> cantwait- I can see the line, but with the dye run I wouldnt trust it. Try again in the morning with a FRER :)

thinking of you clynn....

:hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

Sorry the witch got you, Clynn!


----------



## tl5953

clynn11 said:


> Pretty sure AF is here.
> 
> cantwait- I can see the line, but with the dye run I wouldnt trust it. Try again in the morning with a FRER :)

Areu bleeding clynn? Or just having af symptoms?


----------



## clynn11

Thanks guys, oh well, onto next month... which is going to consist of testing from 6dpo on with my OSOMs. LOL. I mean... they're obviously made for POAS addicts!!!! And I got an update on tracking today they are finally in CA! So hopefully i'll get em Monday.

tl5953- red watery cm when I checked CP. Put a tampon in.... took it out 3 hours later with a tiny bit of brown on it but nothing more. But then more red cm when I wiped. PRetty sure it's AF, it's just a funky starting AF to mess with my mind some more!!! Lol


----------



## tl5953

clynn11 said:


> Thanks guys, oh well, onto next month... which is going to consist of testing from 6dpo on with my OSOMs. LOL. I mean... they're obviously made for POAS addicts!!!! And I got an update on tracking today they are finally in CA! So hopefully i'll get em Monday.
> 
> tl5953- red watery cm when I checked CP. Put a tampon in.... took it out 3 hours later with a tiny bit of brown on it but nothing more. But then more red cm when I wiped. PRetty sure it's AF, it's just a funky starting AF to mess with my mind some more!!! Lol

Sorry Hun :hug: it will happen when it's meant to :) that's how I try to see it ... It was so discouraging experiencing a chemical our first month ttc 1, I thought I'd never get over it ... Que sera sera!!


----------



## tl5953

https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=xZbKHDPPrrc&desktop_uri=/watch?v=xZbKHDPPrrc

Just because! For all of us chickies who can't WAIT for bfps!! lol


----------



## LoveSanrio

ERMERGERD!!!! I WANT TO TEST SO BAD!!! IS IT TIME YET?!?!?!?! :wacko:

6dpo tomorrow, and it isn't going by fast enough!!! ](*,)


----------



## tl5953

LoveSanrio said:


> ERMERGERD!!!! I WANT TO TEST SO BAD!!! IS IT TIME YET?!?!?!?! :wacko:
> 
> 6dpo tomorrow, and it isn't going by fast enough!!! ](*,)

I know you can wait!!! Just think how much darker the lines will be if you just wait a bit longer :)


----------



## LoveSanrio

tl5953 said:


> LoveSanrio said:
> 
> 
> ERMERGERD!!!! I WANT TO TEST SO BAD!!! IS IT TIME YET?!?!?!?! :wacko:
> 
> 6dpo tomorrow, and it isn't going by fast enough!!! ](*,)
> 
> I know you can wait!!! Just think how much darker the lines will be if you just wait a bit longer :)Click to expand...

I know! I sooooo need to wait, but it is soooo frustrating!! I am just ready for it to be time so I know what is going on, and can either try again, or be excited for a BFP. 

TTC makes people crazy....well... it does me at least.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Renaendel

I need your advice ladies. The POAS experts interpretation of my sticks would be greatly appreciated.

Background: on Feb 2nd I had my ectopic pregnancy removed. I started poas-ing yesterday. HCG was finally neg so that was good, but LH surprised me with how dark it was. The earliest I have ever recorded my ovulation was CD17. 

Does the afternoon line look close to equal? Obviously I am still cut up so no bedding but a week early on O? Doesn't it look like a day before a positive opk stick? Newest is on the bottom.

https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a548/renaendel/3A6D2C9A-A48D-473B-8492-559F9ED22A62-2873-000004CD082437F8_zps78e85054.jpg


----------



## tl5953

Renaendel said:


> I need your advice ladies. The POAS experts interpretation of my sticks would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Background: on Feb 2nd I had my ectopic pregnancy removed. I started poas-ing yesterday. HCG was finally neg so that was good, but LH surprised me with how dark it was. The earliest I have ever recorded my ovulation was CD17.
> 
> Does the afternoon line look close to equal? Obviously I am still cut up so no bedding but a week early on O? Doesn't it look like a day before a positive opk stick? Newest is on the bottom.
> 
> https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a548/renaendel/3A6D2C9A-A48D-473B-8492-559F9ED22A62-2873-000004CD082437F8_zps78e85054.jpg

Ya, those pretty much all look positive to me Hun ...


----------



## tl5953

Well, minus the middle one


----------



## GingerPanda

Renaendel said:


> I need your advice ladies. The POAS experts interpretation of my sticks would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Background: on Feb 2nd I had my ectopic pregnancy removed. I started poas-ing yesterday. HCG was finally neg so that was good, but LH surprised me with how dark it was. The earliest I have ever recorded my ovulation was CD17.
> 
> Does the afternoon line look close to equal? Obviously I am still cut up so no bedding but a week early on O? Doesn't it look like a day before a positive opk stick? Newest is on the bottom.
> 
> https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a548/renaendel/3A6D2C9A-A48D-473B-8492-559F9ED22A62-2873-000004CD082437F8_zps78e85054.jpg

OPKs are also positive during pregnancy, so it could be that your hormones are still readjusting, even if the HcG tests are negative.


----------



## Renaendel

Wouldn't that mean that LH sticks would be more sensitive hcg tests? I thought LH sticks only went positive once you were like 20 dpo.


----------



## GingerPanda

Honestly, I have no idea on that. I was just giving an idea of what it could be. :shrug:


----------



## Renaendel

And I appreciate it!!! I am just so confused!!!


----------



## clynn11

I'd say the last one is def. positive hun! You may be going through where your body gears up to O, but doesn't, and you do later? Since it's so early for you i'd continue OPKing up until after you normally O just to be sure.

HPT's are supposed to be more sensitive at picking up hCG than OPKs because they pick up any 'deformed hCG variations', so if you got negative HPTs then I think you're good to go. :hugs:


----------



## LoveSanrio

Renaendel said:


> I need your advice ladies. The POAS experts interpretation of my sticks would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Background: on Feb 2nd I had my ectopic pregnancy removed. I started poas-ing yesterday. HCG was finally neg so that was good, but LH surprised me with how dark it was. The earliest I have ever recorded my ovulation was CD17.
> 
> Does the afternoon line look close to equal? Obviously I am still cut up so no bedding but a week early on O? Doesn't it look like a day before a positive opk stick? Newest is on the bottom.
> 
> https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a548/renaendel/3A6D2C9A-A48D-473B-8492-559F9ED22A62-2873-000004CD082437F8_zps78e85054.jpg

It's pretty common for this to happen after a lost pregnancy (the bottom opk looks positive to me btw). You are probably surging, but may not release an egg. It could take a cycle or 2 for you to get all the way back to normal. I wish you the best!


So 6dpo is coming to an end now. Still sore bbs, and have been pretty tired all day. That could just be from having 4 kids to chase after though haha! If I don't show more definitive symptoms in the next few days, then I don't think this month is the one. I get acne breakouts like a teenager when I get pregnant, and it shows up before the BFP does, so I would be pretty shocked to have a BFP without that symptom. It's still early as of now though, so I have my FX!

My temp went back up a bit this morning, now I am waiting to see where it goes tomorrow!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## LoveSanrio

twiggers said:


> FXed Sanrio! Mine had a little jump too....we'll see what tomorrow brings :)

Yeah, yours is looking good for sure! Still staying nicely above coverline! How long is your luteal phase?

I think mine is 11 days, so I am really nearing the end! I'll know for sure what it is after this chart though. Before I was never positive what day I O'd. I'm supposed to test on the 13th, so here's hoping. If not, I'm going to stay positive, and on to next cycle!


----------



## betsyb

I started my typical cramping and spotting today, so I think I'm out. Boo! 

I'm looking forward to this month, though. It will be our first go at clomid, so we're hoping for a clomid Thanksgiving babe! 

Twiggers and Lovesanrio fx'd for y'all! 

Clynn, so sorry she caught you. Maybe next month will be our month and we can be bump buddies!


----------



## LoveSanrio

betsyb said:


> I started my typical cramping and spotting today, so I think I'm out. Boo!
> 
> I'm looking forward to this month, though. It will be our first go at clomid, so we're hoping for a clomid Thanksgiving babe!
> 
> Twiggers and Lovesanrio fx'd for y'all!
> 
> Clynn, so sorry she caught you. Maybe next month will be our month and we can be bump buddies!

Thanks chick! Hoping you get your little Turkey baby! :)
:hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

If I don't get a BFP this month, I think I'm going to not try for a month or two... A November baby would be okay, but I really don't want to have a December baby as DH's niece's birthday and Christmas are all in December, and I'm afraid there won't be as much attention on my baby. Does that make me a bad person? :blush:


----------



## betsyb

GingerPanda said:


> If I don't get a BFP this month, I think I'm going to not try for a month or two... A November baby would be okay, but I really don't want to have a December baby as DH's niece's birthday and Christmas are all in December, and I'm afraid there won't be as much attention on my baby. Does that make me a bad person? :blush:

Not at all! Our SIL is due in August, so we held off trying until now because we wanted our kiddo to have it's own time! :)


----------



## clynn11

GingerPanda- Actually that's how I feel. Novemeber I don't think will be too bad, but if we don't conceive this month we'll be taking a month long break so not to have a Christmas baby. i mean, i'd love the baby no matter what but I just feel with all the commotion of Christmas, etc, it would be better for my LO to have a birthday in a different month so the focus can be more on them for their big day ;)


----------



## GingerPanda

clynn11 said:


> GingerPanda- Actually that's how I feel. Novemeber I don't think will be too bad, but if we don't conceive this month we'll be taking a month long break so not to have a Christmas baby. i mean, i'd love the baby no matter what but I just feel with all the commotion of Christmas, etc, it would be better for my LO to have a birthday in a different month so the focus can be more on them for their big day ;)

Yeah, SIL's DD's birthday is December 24th. :wacko: She just turned 2, so she'll be 3 this year.


----------



## Renaendel

It doesn't make you a bad person at all. My entire family is in May but one. Brother 3rd, father 4th, mine 12th, Mother's Day, Yaya and twin sister 21st. My mother is the odd one out at June 17th next to Father's Day. So that is 8 celebrations pretty much in one month. May and December are busy months.

I think giving your child their own birthday time is sweet of you to do.


----------



## LoveSanrio

GingerPanda said:


> If I don't get a BFP this month, I think I'm going to not try for a month or two... A November baby would be okay, but I really don't want to have a December baby as DH's niece's birthday and Christmas are all in December, and I'm afraid there won't be as much attention on my baby. Does that make me a bad person? :blush:

No hun, not at all! I completely understand!

My calender is pretty much shut down, so I am just going for it LOL! If I tried to time it to be NOT around others bdays, ect. I would have a VERY small window.

DD- July 10th
DD and my MIL's bday's- August 17th
DH- Sept. 24th
Me- Oct. 18th (and if this is my cycle my due date would be Oct. 27th (but would not go to Due date bc I would be having another C-section)
DD- Nov. 23rd
DD- Nov. 30th

Then of course Christmas LOL


----------



## Girly922

I don't think that makes you a bad person at all! A December/January baby would be difficult for us as we've got so many birthdays fall around then. Then after that I've got 4 birthdays that fall in the first week of march so that wouldn't be ideal. I completely understand!

But I would love an October baby, meaning this month would have to be our month. And this morning I got a VERY faint second line. Really hoping this is the start of my bfp! I can't post a pic as I'm on my phone but will do later, see what you ladies think. :)


----------



## Eltjuh

As it turns out we're trying again... well it sort of just happened... BD friday night and then I did an OPK yesterday (my last one) to see what would happen (as I've not been temping enough, cause hubby lets me have lay-ins and I really needed my sleep so didn't wanna wake up at 7 to temp) and the OPK was very close to positive, I bet if I had done another one yesterday in the afternoon or evening it would've been positive! So I'm guessing I'll ovulate tomorrow at the latest. So we BD again this morning and hopefully we've got it covered that way :)
I was on countdown to pregnancy yesterday and it said: if you conceive this cycle your EDD will be Nov. 4th! And I was like: Noooo way!! That's my birthday!! And if I ovulate tomorrow I will be 9dpo on my son's birthday so I could try and test. 
Though my family has a history of going overdue (my son was 13 days late) so even if my EDD would be Nov. 4th (if we conceive this cycle) I wouldn't expect the baby then! haha

Argh!! Already can't wait to test!! hahaha
Luckily I'll be busy making my son's birthdaycake this weekend and then have family over for his birthday so plenty of distraction! :)


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## amanda1235

GingerPanda said:


> If I don't get a BFP this month, I think I'm going to not try for a month or two... A November baby would be okay, but I really don't want to have a December baby as DH's niece's birthday and Christmas are all in December, and I'm afraid there won't be as much attention on my baby. Does that make me a bad person? :blush:

Hey! yeah, I think that's totally fair, not a bad person at all. I'm really hoping this month or next is our month, because Dec. is quite loaded in my family as well.....mom: Dec. 29, OH: Dec. 21, then Christmas in there. I've see what my mom and OH go through every year (hey! this is for your birthday AND Christmas) and I agree it'd be nice to give your baby their own day. The worst is, my uncle's birthday is right on Christmas Day......talk about never getting your own celebration. 

AFM, I'm 9dpo today, and the past 2 days I have been pretty crampy, and really nauseaus and headachy and feeling flu-like. Not sure if I'm coming down with something, or if it's something else! I have a doctor's appointment already scheduled for tomorrow, so I will try to wait until then to test.


----------



## LoveSanrio

Girly - Congrats!! Looking forward to pics!

Eltjuh- YAY!! :dance: I hope this is your month dear!! Sounds good so far!


So I have some pretty damn sore boobs today. I'm thinking either I'm pg, or af will be flying in early. Guess we will have to wait and see! 7dpo today. 11 day LP. When do you ladies think would be okay to test? I see all these tests that say they would be positive 5 days before your missed period, but for me that would have been yesterday at 6dpo...sounds a bit early?


----------



## amanda1235

LoveSanrio said:


> Girly - Congrats!! Looking forward to pics!
> 
> Eltjuh- YAY!! :dance: I hope this is your month dear!! Sounds good so far!
> 
> 
> So I have some pretty damn sore boobs today. I'm thinking either I'm pg, or af will be flying in early. Guess we will have to wait and see! 7dpo today. 11 day LP. When do you ladies think would be okay to test? I see all these tests that say they would be positive 5 days before your missed period, but for me that would have been yesterday at 6dpo...sounds a bit early?

Hey! I read somewhere that the "test 5 days before missed period" is based on an average 14 day LP. soo.....might still want to wait a couple days. :)


----------



## Eltjuh

I think those tests go off a 'standard/average' 14 day lp. Considering it's called the 2ww  I got my bfp at 10dpo when I was pregnant with my son. So that's usually the first day I test (or test without knowing it's gonna be bfn :haha:) I'm gonna try on 9dpo this time though, cause I wanna see if I could get a positive earlier! haha, just a personal experiment. I know I can't get a bfp at 8dpo cause I already tried that one when I was pregnant with my son.


As for birthdays... My son was due on the 7th of feb. and cause everyone in my family is always overdue I had a feeling he'd be late. So I was pretty scared he would be born on another family member's birthday cause my FIL's birthday is on the 14th and MIL's on the 19th and my brother's on the 20th. And ofcourse... he was born on the 20th! So he shares his bday with my brother! 
So no! you're not a horrible person for not wanting your baby to be born around/on someone else's birthday.
And I get the christmas thing aswell! I'm really hoping that I am pregnant this month, though it's kind of later than I wanted anyway, cause my birthday is the 4th of november and my sister's on the 13th and then you got december (with my SIL's bday) and then xmas and then in february we got all those birthdays... I'm just thinking about money! For all the presents! haha


----------



## LoveSanrio

amanda1235 said:


> LoveSanrio said:
> 
> 
> Girly - Congrats!! Looking forward to pics!
> 
> Eltjuh- YAY!! :dance: I hope this is your month dear!! Sounds good so far!
> 
> 
> So I have some pretty damn sore boobs today. I'm thinking either I'm pg, or af will be flying in early. Guess we will have to wait and see! 7dpo today. 11 day LP. When do you ladies think would be okay to test? I see all these tests that say they would be positive 5 days before your missed period, but for me that would have been yesterday at 6dpo...sounds a bit early?
> 
> Hey! I read somewhere that the "test 5 days before missed period" is based on an average 14 day LP. soo.....might still want to wait a couple days. :)Click to expand...




Eltjuh said:


> I think those tests go off a 'standard/average' 14 day lp. Considering it's called the 2ww  I got my bfp at 10dpo when I was pregnant with my son. So that's usually the first day I test (or test without knowing it's gonna be bfn :haha:) I'm gonna try on 9dpo this time though, cause I wanna see if I could get a positive earlier! haha, just a personal experiment. I know I can't get a bfp at 8dpo cause I already tried that one when I was pregnant with my son.
> 
> 
> As for birthdays... My son was due on the 7th of feb. and cause everyone in my family is always overdue I had a feeling he'd be late. So I was pretty scared he would be born on another family member's birthday cause my FIL's birthday is on the 14th and MIL's on the 19th and my brother's on the 20th. And ofcourse... he was born on the 20th! So he shares his bday with my brother!
> So no! you're not a horrible person for not wanting your baby to be born around/on someone else's birthday.
> And I get the christmas thing aswell! I'm really hoping that I am pregnant this month, though it's kind of later than I wanted anyway, cause my birthday is the 4th of november and my sister's on the 13th and then you got december (with my SIL's bday) and then xmas and then in february we got all those birthdays... I'm just thinking about money! For all the presents! haha

Ahhh okay that makes MUCH more sense, thank you ladies! I'll be waiting until the 12th or 13th to test, and we will go from there. I hope this is it!


----------



## Girly922

Well ladies. Here are my tests from today. 

First one is just an IC with fmu. Very faint line but definitely pink. 
https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg165/Georgie_and_Chris/78634774-791C-4DDD-A23A-455B4F95C4EE-41328-00002D84456403AA.jpg

Second one, done just now with about a 3hour hold. I know it's a blue dye but these have a pretty good review. 
https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg165/Georgie_and_Chris/F9F057EC-E894-4163-B4CD-F8202A7A2571-41328-00002D842995E073.jpg

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## amanda1235

congrats Girly!!!!!!!


----------



## Renaendel

That is a positive! Yay I am so happy for you Girly. You made my day.


----------



## Girly922

Renaendel said:


> That is a positive! Yay I am so happy for you Girly. You made my day.

Thanks hunny. It was your positivity that helped!! :hugs:


----------



## adopim

Yay Girly!!! :happydance:


----------



## Girly922

Thanks girls. Really hoping this one sticks. :)


----------



## LoveSanrio

Whoop Whoop!! :dance: :happydance:

So excited for you! Hoping your good luck rubs off on me! :flower:


----------



## GingerPanda

Yaaaaaaay! :dance::happydance::dance::happydance:


----------



## Girly922

LoveSanrio said:


> Whoop Whoop!! :dance: :happydance:
> 
> So excited for you! Hoping your good luck rubs off on me! :flower:

Sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## tl5953

Yay :bfp: fx for you Hun!!!!


----------



## clynn11

Yaaaaay girly!!!! :happydance: so happy for you!!


----------



## Girly922

I've just done a FRER with a 2 hour hold and definitely a line there!! Very faint but I was impressed that it was even there with just a 2 hour hold! :happydance:


----------



## twiggers

Congrats!


----------



## tl5953

Hey ladies ... Question if anyone knows ... I'm either 2 or 3 dpo and today my cervix is low closed and pretty firm with creamy cm ... Is it normal for cp to be low after ovulation or is that a crappy sign for me?


----------



## Girly922

I don't know about cervix position but I know creamy cm is often a good sign for a lot of people!! Fx'd!


----------



## clynn11

Yeah the cervix is supposed to drop low again after O, so don't worry. Some preggers women's cervix will move up high a few days before AF is due, others take weeks- that's why they say it's not the best indication of pregnancy unless you have checked your cervix many cycles and know what is normal and not normal for you.


----------



## Eltjuh

Congrats Girly!! I was lurking around earlier, but I was on my phone and couldn't see the lines. I can see them now that I'm on my laptop though! 

Is that 2nd test a lloyds pharmacy one?? (I used them last cycle, wasn't pregnant though so not sure how good they are)


----------



## LillyTame

Congratulations Girly922 :happydance::happydance:


----------



## clynn11

My OSOMs should be arriving tomorrow hopefully!!!! Is it bad I wanna pee on one just to check out the 'no evap' claim? lol.


----------



## Girly922

No it's a sainsburys one. £3.50 for 2 tests but they have really good reviews. FF put them higher than FRERs on their list so thought I'd try them. 

Howre you doing this month? So happy you managed to get some BDing in around OV. :) I've got my fingers crossed for you this month!!


----------



## Girly922

clynn11 said:


> My OSOMs should be arriving tomorrow hopefully!!!! Is it bad I wanna pee on one just to check out the 'no evap' claim? lol.

I totally would! Lol.


----------



## Blackrain90

Congrats Girly that is so exciting!


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm good. We weren't really gonna try but then we bd a bit before o so i thought i might aswell sneak another in just in case! Though hubby knows what's going on....:)
I had some luck tonight, won 40 pounds on a scratchcard and another 10 at bingo. My friend said: all good things come in threes so fingers crossed my 3rd bit of luck is that eggy fertilising (and sticking) haha. Other than that i'm good, not so stressed anymore. Gonna try and temp again properly, hoping it will still be able to show me something, like a possible impl. Dip if it's my month. Not really been able to temp properly though, cause of lay ins and a lot of waking during the night.


----------



## Blackrain90

Good luck Eltjuh, really hoping this is your lucky month!! :hug:


----------



## LoveSanrio

Eltjuh said:


> I'm good. We weren't really gonna try but then we bd a bit before o so i thought i might aswell sneak another in just in case! Though hubby knows what's going on....:)
> I had some luck tonight, won 40 pounds on a scratchcard and another 10 at bingo. My friend said: all good things come in threes so fingers crossed my 3rd bit of luck is that eggy fertilising (and sticking) haha. Other than that i'm good, not so stressed anymore. Gonna try and temp again properly, hoping it will still be able to show me something, like a possible impl. Dip if it's my month. Not really been able to temp properly though, cause of lay ins and a lot of waking during the night.

So so so glad you are feeling better hun! :hugs:


----------



## Girly922

Thanks blackrain. How're you doing? When are you due? 

Eltjuh, I'm glad you're good. It's always good when a spontaneous bd lands on O. :) Ooh, he catches on quick!! I'm not sure m OH would figure it out that quickly! Lol. Nice work with the scratch card!! I never have any luck on them. I don't think I've ever won a thing on them! Not so stressed is good. You'll get your bfp soon! 

AFM - I now seem to have constant nausea. Although I'm not sure if that's because I did the scariest test ever this morning. I used a digi and while waiting for it to load I was terrified it would say 'not pregnant'. Well here it is...

https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg165/Georgie_and_Chris/4745F259-4EEB-4B13-8706-6BCB73607B39-41851-00002DD3E3775E99.jpg

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Lara310809

Girly922 said:


> No it's a sainsburys one. £3.50 for 2 tests but they have really good reviews. FF put them higher than FRERs on their list so thought I'd try them

Congratulations Girly! I didn't realise they had a list on FF; I'll have to have a look at that :thumbup:

Does this look positive to you ladies? This morning on CD17. I don't have the CM to match (usually have much more, which is why I'm in two minds, but otherwise it's about the right time for ovulation). Control line on the left and test line on the right.
 



Attached Files:







cd17.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Eltjuh

YAY Girly!! I wasn't to positive about your tests yesterday. After you said it was a sainsbury's one I googled them and everything I read was pretty bad... :S So I wasn't too confident, but hey you got your bfp - written in words! No second guessing that!! :)


----------



## LoveSanrio

Hey ladies! How is everyone today? I'm doing pretty good. :)

So I had a nice little jump on my chart today, so I am pretty happy about that. Not sure it will stay up that high, but it sure looks pretty for now LOL! I am going to test on the 13th, so I hope I can get a BFP that day. Just nervous I won't show positive that early on. Guess we will see. 

If this isn't my month, I'm gonna wait for AF, and when the witch arrives I am going to splurge on some OPK's, and some more PG tests! Gonna stock up on FRER, IC's, and maybe even a few digis for good measure.

So yesterday was a weird day for me. I took a nap in the afternoon, and during this nap I had the absolute worst nightmare I have ever had in my entire life...not exaggerating whatsoever. It involved my 7 year old, Madisyn, and it was obviously about the worst nightmare of a parent...and it was SO VIVID. Just thinking about it right now makes me want to :cry:....it was truly awful. So bad that I couldn't even talk about it with DH after I woke up.

Okay...off that topic before I become a mess.... 

I made myself a ham sandwich last night, and after I had taken a bite of it, I looked on the bread, and there was blood on it! It really weirded me out! My gums were bleeding from eating soft, white bread! Not really sure what to think of that...it has never happened to me before!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats, Girly!


----------



## betsyb

Congrats, girly! So excited for you!

LoveSanrio, FX'd that's a good sign for you!!!!!


----------



## Eltjuh

LoveSanrio said:


> Hey ladies! How is everyone today? I'm doing pretty good. :)
> 
> So I had a nice little jump on my chart today, so I am pretty happy about that. Not sure it will stay up that high, but it sure looks pretty for now LOL! I am going to test on the 13th, so I hope I can get a BFP that day. Just nervous I won't show positive that early on. Guess we will see.
> 
> If this isn't my month, I'm gonna wait for AF, and when the witch arrives I am going to splurge on some OPK's, and some more PG tests! Gonna stock up on FRER, IC's, and maybe even a few digis for good measure.
> 
> So yesterday was a weird day for me. I took a nap in the afternoon, and during this nap I had the absolute worst nightmare I have ever had in my entire life...not exaggerating whatsoever. It involved my 7 year old, Madisyn, and it was obviously about the worst nightmare of a parent...and it was SO VIVID. Just thinking about it right now makes me want to :cry:....it was truly awful. So bad that I couldn't even talk about it with DH after I woke up.
> 
> Okay...off that topic before I become a mess....
> 
> I made myself a ham sandwich last night, and after I had taken a bite of it, I looked on the bread, and there was blood on it! It really weirded me out! My gums were bleeding from eating soft, white bread! Not really sure what to think of that...it has never happened to me before!

omg! that sounds really good LoveSanrio!! The vivid dream and the bleeding gums! Plus that little dip on your chart at 5dpo and then the spike this morning!! Hopefully it'll stay up like that for you!!


----------



## tl5953

Lara310809 said:


> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> No it's a sainsburys one. £3.50 for 2 tests but they have really good reviews. FF put them higher than FRERs on their list so thought I'd try them
> 
> Congratulations Girly! I didn't realise they had a list on FF; I'll have to have a look at that :thumbup:
> 
> Does this look positive to you ladies? This morning on CD17. I don't have the CM to match (usually have much more, which is why I'm in two minds, but otherwise it's about the right time for ovulation). Control line on the left and test line on the right.Click to expand...

That's positive Hun :)


----------



## LoveSanrio

Whoop whoop! Thanks Eltjuh! You get me hyped up!! I hope it stays up too!!

Good day today thus far...got my state refund today. Time to do a little shopping! :happydance:


----------



## twiggers

Sanrio - Wowsa...that temp is up there! FXed for you!


----------



## LoveSanrio

Thanks :) Guess we will see what it does tomorrow! Hoping it stays put!


----------



## twiggers

When are you going to start POAS?


----------



## Eltjuh

didn't manage to temp this morning, was awake a lot before 7 so I thought I'd do it at 10 when I woke up again but forgot cause my son came into the room and had a cuddle and a play on the bed with me, so I'd moved loads already.

Would you guys say maybe I should've taken my temp anyway and then see what happens and maybe discard it if needed?? Or should I just leave it and temp again the next day?? 
My chart is a bit poo at the moment, cause I haven't been temping consistently.. :S (there are only a couple of temps on there) Finding it really hard to temp at the same time and having slept a good block of 3 hrs before temping, cause I seem very restless lately. :S


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm experiencing some odd 'pains' (not really painful though but not sure how else to describe it) in my vagina/cervix..... Anyone else had this before?? 
I think I'm only ovulating today (or maybe yesterday) so it can't be implantation or anything like that (which is the only thing I could find online about it).

Any ideas??


----------



## Sweet Cherie

Girly922 said:


> Thanks blackrain. How're you doing? When are you due?
> 
> Eltjuh, I'm glad you're good. It's always good when a spontaneous bd lands on O. :) Ooh, he catches on quick!! I'm not sure m OH would figure it out that quickly! Lol. Nice work with the scratch card!! I never have any luck on them. I don't think I've ever won a thing on them! Not so stressed is good. You'll get your bfp soon!
> 
> AFM - I now seem to have constant nausea. Although I'm not sure if that's because I did the scariest test ever this morning. I used a digi and while waiting for it to load I was terrified it would say 'not pregnant'. Well here it is...
> 
> https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg165/Georgie_and_Chris/4745F259-4EEB-4B13-8706-6BCB73607B39-41851-00002DD3E3775E99.jpg
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


:hugs: Awwwwwwwwwwwww Girly, super news!!! Praying for a H&H 9 months for you!


----------



## Girly922

Eltjuh said:


> YAY Girly!! I wasn't to positive about your tests yesterday. After you said it was a sainsbury's one I googled them and everything I read was pretty bad... :S So I wasn't too confident, but hey you got your bfp - written in words! No second guessing that!! :)

Thanks hunny. I wasn't going to believe it until I had done a digi to confirm. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Girly922

LoveSanrio said:


> Hey ladies! How is everyone today? I'm doing pretty good. :)
> 
> So I had a nice little jump on my chart today, so I am pretty happy about that. Not sure it will stay up that high, but it sure looks pretty for now LOL! I am going to test on the 13th, so I hope I can get a BFP that day. Just nervous I won't show positive that early on. Guess we will see.
> 
> If this isn't my month, I'm gonna wait for AF, and when the witch arrives I am going to splurge on some OPK's, and some more PG tests! Gonna stock up on FRER, IC's, and maybe even a few digis for good measure.
> 
> So yesterday was a weird day for me. I took a nap in the afternoon, and during this nap I had the absolute worst nightmare I have ever had in my entire life...not exaggerating whatsoever. It involved my 7 year old, Madisyn, and it was obviously about the worst nightmare of a parent...and it was SO VIVID. Just thinking about it right now makes me want to :cry:....it was truly awful. So bad that I couldn't even talk about it with DH after I woke up.
> 
> Okay...off that topic before I become a mess....
> 
> I made myself a ham sandwich last night, and after I had taken a bite of it, I looked on the bread, and there was blood on it! It really weirded me out! My gums were bleeding from eating soft, white bread! Not really sure what to think of that...it has never happened to me before!

That sounds really positive!! The bleeding gums is a BIG sign. And the 2 nights before I got my bfp I had the most crazy vivid dreams! The first one OH had a new girlfriend but we were having an affair behind her back. And TMI but in this dream he had a balloon, like the ones used for making balloon animals, penis. :blush: Absolutely crazy!! Then the second night, the night before my bfp I was on holiday staying in a friends holiday home abroad. I went to go shower and was trying to find a razor to do my legs and I came across hundreds of FRERs stacked up all BFPs! 

Fx'd!


----------



## LoveSanrio

twiggers said:


> When are you going to start POAS?

I POAS this morning, but it was BFN. My guess is it is far too early. I am 8dpo. I also read that the IC's I have are not for early detection!! And they are all I have right now!! They are the Wondfos with the pink handles and HCG written all over the pink handle. Any one have experience with these? I keep reading that they aren't worth a shit unless you test the day AF is due. I'll test again in the morning for fun anyway LOL! I am going to grab some better tests tomorrow though, and will of course keep all of you updated. FX!



Eltjuh said:


> didn't manage to temp this morning, was awake a lot before 7 so I thought I'd do it at 10 when I woke up again but forgot cause my son came into the room and had a cuddle and a play on the bed with me, so I'd moved loads already.
> 
> Would you guys say maybe I should've taken my temp anyway and then see what happens and maybe discard it if needed?? Or should I just leave it and temp again the next day??
> My chart is a bit poo at the moment, cause I haven't been temping consistently.. :S (there are only a couple of temps on there) Finding it really hard to temp at the same time and having slept a good block of 3 hrs before temping, cause I seem very restless lately. :S

I say temp anyway, and if it looks too out of the norm for you, discard it. As for the vagina pain, I am not sure what that might be if it isn't implantation. Could have something to do with O'ing, but I don't know for sure...I don't even get O cramps!



Girly922 said:


> LoveSanrio said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! How is everyone today? I'm doing pretty good. :)
> 
> So I had a nice little jump on my chart today, so I am pretty happy about that. Not sure it will stay up that high, but it sure looks pretty for now LOL! I am going to test on the 13th, so I hope I can get a BFP that day. Just nervous I won't show positive that early on. Guess we will see.
> 
> If this isn't my month, I'm gonna wait for AF, and when the witch arrives I am going to splurge on some OPK's, and some more PG tests! Gonna stock up on FRER, IC's, and maybe even a few digis for good measure.
> 
> So yesterday was a weird day for me. I took a nap in the afternoon, and during this nap I had the absolute worst nightmare I have ever had in my entire life...not exaggerating whatsoever. It involved my 7 year old, Madisyn, and it was obviously about the worst nightmare of a parent...and it was SO VIVID. Just thinking about it right now makes me want to :cry:....it was truly awful. So bad that I couldn't even talk about it with DH after I woke up.
> 
> Okay...off that topic before I become a mess....
> 
> I made myself a ham sandwich last night, and after I had taken a bite of it, I looked on the bread, and there was blood on it! It really weirded me out! My gums were bleeding from eating soft, white bread! Not really sure what to think of that...it has never happened to me before!
> 
> That sounds really positive!! The bleeding gums is a BIG sign. And the 2 nights before I got my bfp I had the most crazy vivid dreams! The first one OH had a new girlfriend but we were having an affair behind her back. And TMI but in this dream he had a balloon, like the ones used for making balloon animals, penis. :blush: Absolutely crazy!! Then the second night, the night before my bfp I was on holiday staying in a friends holiday home abroad. I went to go shower and was trying to find a razor to do my legs and I came across hundreds of FRERs stacked up all BFPs!
> 
> Fx'd!Click to expand...

:rofl: OMG TOO MUCH!! Balloon penis!!! :rofl: I laughed so hard at that!!

Well thanks girly, I appreciate all of your guys' pep talks. Sometimes even with good signs, I get discouraged. I suppose it is the hearts way of protecting itself, and bracing itself for disappointment. All of you girls make me feel much better. I will keep you all updated! FX for a bfp!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## tl5953

twiggers said:


> Hmmm, I have the Wondfro's as well. I thought they were supposed to be sensitive.

I heard they're pretty sensitive too ... That's what I have


----------



## Girly922

You think you laughed a lot at that?! OH is steal teasing me about it!! Lol. 

I completely understand, it's a coping mechanism not to get your hopes up to only be shattered if AF turns up. I am completely the same. But you're symptoms so far are looking promising. It would be so much easier if there was a sure fire sign of being pregnant. Like the moment the eggy implants your tongue turns blue or something!! Lol.


----------



## LoveSanrio

twiggers said:


> Hmmm, I have the Wondfro's as well. I thought they were supposed to be sensitive.




tl5953 said:


> twiggers said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I have the Wondfro's as well. I thought they were supposed to be sensitive.
> 
> I heard they're pretty sensitive too ... That's what I haveClick to expand...

Are they the pink handled tests with the HCG written all over them? I have seen plain pink handles, blue handles, and the ones I have.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## LoveSanrio

Just found this:

most IC = 25mlU
sensitive IC (it will SAY sensitive on it) =10mIU
FRER = Ive heard as low as 6mIU


I know that wondfo does make tests that are specified as "sensitive" tests. So I guess this is the difference. Obviously hard to get a positive test even on a 25mlU when you're only 9 or 10dpo.


----------



## clynn11

My OSOM's should be here today!!! :happydance: I'm excitedddddd!


----------



## Girly922

FRERs in the uk are 25miu. I don't think we have any other FRERs that are any more sensitive. Apparently asda's own tests are 20miu. We don't seem to have as much choice when it comes hpt's as the US ladies.


----------



## Eltjuh

Girly922 said:


> FRERs in the uk are 25miu. I don't think we have any other FRERs that are any more sensitive. Apparently asda's own tests are 20miu. We don't seem to have as much choice when it comes hpt's as the US ladies.

I think asda's own are 15... i thought they were 20 but was told 15 and then read the same thing in the leaflet. And frer 6 days early is 12.5 or 15 aswell isn't it? Not sure though


----------



## Girly922

Oh are asda's 15? I always thought they were 20. Lol. I don't know about the FRER 6days early because no where around here sells them :( and I've never bothered to order them off amazon. I think FF said they were 15miu though.


----------



## clynn11

OSOMs are supposed to be 100% accurate at 20miu and 60% accurate at 10miu. I guess they're so sensitive some women don't like them because some women have a small amount of hCG always in their system and it can pick that tiny amount up too. :shrug: Not sure, they're supposed to arrive today and i'll be taking a test to test out their 'no/rare evap' claim!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Blackrain90

LoveSanrio, I'm liking the look of your chart right now (yes I'm stalking haha) :)


----------



## clynn11

Blackrain90- how are you feeling hun??? :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Girly, you can also order the frers off their website... it's only about 8 pounds for a pack of 5! Much cheaper than in store!


----------



## baby4me2013

I'm here for my pitty party. I'm 11-12 DPO and nothing but :bfn: I'm just so disapointed. I've used FRER 6 day'ers, CB Digi and even the $Tree ones. Nothing, not a hint, not an evap. Just a huge, glaring :bfn: 

I just want to stay in bed indefinitately. And it's not because I'm not pregnant yet, it's that I get the overall feeling that is just plain isn't going to happen for me. I just don't know how to deal with it. Part of me wants to just throw in the towel and accept my fate, the other part wants to get acupunture and take more crazy pills. 

I just don't know what to do. I know you guys can't tell me but I just don't want to unload this on my DH right now.


----------



## LoveSanrio

Blackrain90 said:


> LoveSanrio, I'm liking the look of your chart right now (yes I'm stalking haha) :)

Awww thanks hun :) I'm hoping tomorrow's temp is high as well. I keep teeter tottering back and forth with the "I think I'm pregnant." And the "Nah, I'm not pregnant." It is driving me crazy. I keep poking my boobs to make sure they still hurt haha! And if they don't hurt enough I get worried thinking they don't hurt as bad as yesterday so maybe AF is close. Grr... so frustrating.

I'm just ready to know!!


----------



## Blackrain90

clynn11 said:


> Blackrain90- how are you feeling hun??? :)

Not horrible lol! Haven't really had any morning sickness (some dizziness) but have had pretty much every other symptom in the book haha! Constantly starving, cant sleep more than 6 hours without peeing, minor stomach cramps, and moooooody lol. My first ultrasound is next week, so excited!! Thanks for asking! :) How are you doing?



baby4me2013 said:


> I'm here for my pitty party. *I'm 11-12 DPO and nothing but :bfn: *I'm just so disapointed. *I've used FRER 6 day'ers, CB Digi and even the $Tree ones. *Nothing, not a hint, not an evap. *Just a huge, glaring :bfn: *
> 
> I just want to stay in bed indefinitately. *And it's not because I'm not pregnant yet, it's that I get the overall feeling that is just plain isn't going to happen for me. *I just don't know how to deal with it. *Part of me wants to just throw in the towel and accept my fate, the other part wants to get acupunture and take more crazy pills. *
> 
> I just don't know what to do. *I know you guys can't tell me but I just don't want to unload this on my DH right now.

Sorry to hear that Hun, things will get easier, but it's not helpful when you see the BFN :( Just remember, you aren't out until AF shows. If she does, then you are that much closer to a possible BFP next month. :hugs:



LoveSanrio said:


> Blackrain90 said:
> 
> 
> LoveSanrio, I'm liking the look of your chart right now (yes I'm stalking haha) :)
> 
> Awww thanks hun :) I'm hoping tomorrow's temp is high as well. I keep teeter tottering back and forth with the "I think I'm pregnant." And the "Nah, I'm not pregnant." It is driving me crazy. I keep poking my boobs to make sure they still hurt haha! And if they don't hurt enough I get worried thinking they don't hurt as bad as yesterday so maybe AF is close. Grr... so frustrating.
> 
> I'm just ready to know!!Click to expand...

I know it's terrible! Hopefully in a couple of days you will get your BFP! Sore boobs are a good sign though! But even if you are preg, they may not always hurt, some days are definitely more sensitive than others. How long until AF is due?


----------



## clynn11

I'm doing great! :witch: should be gone tomorrow, then back to my wait until I O! DF is more and more on board with TTC more every month... he thought it would happen automatically the first time, now after two cycles I think he's starting to worry! Lol. So he makes sure to ask when my fertile time is so we can BD, promised me 4 consecutive days in a row of BD'ing so hopefully we catch our lil egg this time!! OSOMs will be here tmw (thought they were coming today but of course not!). Can't wait for my next TWW so I can try out their sensitivity! Lol. 

Blackrain90- can't wait to see your scan!!!!!!!!! Eeeek so happy/excited for you!

baby4me2013- Awe hun, don't get discouraged!!!! :hugs: You will get your precious little one in time!! <3 <3 I know how hard it is waiting, and how EASILY it is to get discouraged- but know that we are all here for you to vent to and get it all out! Remember, healthy couples have a one in four chance getting pregnant each cycle. And that's if all of the timing is right! Health officials say not to worry unless you've been TTC for a year, and then you should seek fertility specialists and still, there may not be anything wrong- 80% of healthy couples conceive within year one! Just keep your hope alive, keep trying, and you will get your baby!!! We can't give up! <3 <3 :hugs:

LoveSanrio- your chart looks awesome! Really hope this is the cycle for you!!!


----------



## baby4me2013

Yeah I know.. :witch: but my temps are dropping too.:nope:


----------



## LoveSanrio

*Blackrain*- The evil witch is due to fly in on the 14th! So getting very close! I plan on testing in the morning with FMU, but I don't really have any good tests, only the IC's that I read aren't as sensitive. What tests did you use to get your BFP at 10dpo?? I told DH that I am going out tomorrow and stocking up on FRER and digis. He didn't protest LOL

*Clynn*- Thanks hun! We will find out very soon! I have everything crossed!


----------



## Girly922

Eltjuh said:


> Girly, you can also order the frers off their website... it's only about 8 pounds for a pack of 5! Much cheaper than in store!

That's where I get mine from but theyre just the normal FRERs not the six days early ones. I got 10 this cycle and I think I have 3 left. :blush:

I did an IC this morning and my line is getting lovely and dark. I think it may reach control line dark in the next couple of days the way it's going!! Lol. :happydance:


----------



## Eltjuh

Girly922 said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> Girly, you can also order the frers off their website... it's only about 8 pounds for a pack of 5! Much cheaper than in store!
> 
> That's where I get mine from but theyre just the normal FRERs not the six days early ones. I got 10 this cycle and I think I have 3 left. :blush:
> 
> I did an IC this morning and my line is getting lovely and dark. I think it may reach control line dark in the next couple of days the way it's going!! Lol. :happydance:Click to expand...

I just checked mine and it says at the top of the box: test 6 days before your period (or something like that) and it says it in the leaflet aswell! :shrug: And I got them from the website last cycle. Got 2 left.... So atm can only test twice, hopefully I can manage to keep them till later than normally  haha If not I might try out the superdrug ones, heard good things about them! (I've still got 1 superdrug digital aswell but won't use that until I have a faint bfp)


----------



## LoveSanrio

SIGH.... So...tested this morning and got a BFN. I would be lying if I said it didn't disappoint me. I also had a bit of a drop in temp this morning...so I am not feeling too hopeful now. I'm afraid it is going to continue to drop, and the witch shall arrive.

NOT having a good morning right now.


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw LoveSanrio!! People seem to have slight temp drops all the time. I'm sure it'll spike back up tomorrow... maybe you slept with your mouth open... :shrug:
I've got a good feeling about you this month! Your chart looks really good! Plus, maybe that dip at 5dpo wasn't your implantation dip and you might be getting your implantation dip now? According to countdown to pregnancy 9dpo is the most common day for implantation! (though your lp is a bit shorter than the 'standard' 14 days right?)
You never know hun!! You're not out until the witch shows!!
And sometimes you get a bfn one day and a bfp the next. I've even heard of people that got a bfn in the morning and a bfp that same afternoon! :hugs:


----------



## Eltjuh

Have a look at the charts in the gallery on FF, the pregnancy ones.
I don't think FF is totally accurate with O-dates cause some of those charts show bfp's at 3dpo! :shrug:

Anyways, there's plenty of charts that have some dips and then go back up... Have a look, I'm sure it'll make you feel better!


----------



## Lara310809

There's also a thread on here somewhere that shows charts of cycles that have resulted in pregnancy:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...pregnancy-charts-use-comparison-your-own.html


----------



## twiggers

Han in there Sanrio, the dip was pretty small.


----------



## baby4me2013

I'm out :witch: is early. Feeling very sad, angry, and frustrated. I think I'm going to have to go to the lady doctor. UGH.


----------



## tl5953

baby4me2013 said:


> I'm out :witch: is early. Feeling very sad, angry, and frustrated. I think I'm going to have to go to the lady doctor. UGH.

So sorry Hun xx


----------



## Blackrain90

LoveSanrio said:


> SIGH.... So...tested this morning and got a BFN. I would be lying if I said it didn't disappoint me. I also had a bit of a drop in temp this morning...so I am not feeling too hopeful now. I'm afraid it is going to continue to drop, and the witch shall arrive.
> 
> NOT having a good morning right now.

Hey darling, sorry to hear you are feeling bummed :( My first faint BFPs were on IC, I think they were Wondfos. I know people prefer FRERs but since the lines on them are thinner I dont like them as much, nice thick lines on the IC. I had a BFN at 9DPO so you aren't out yet!! I have a good feeling about you this month, I hope it's right! Have you had any AF or other symptoms?


----------



## LoveSanrio

Eltjuh said:


> Ahw LoveSanrio!! People seem to have slight temp drops all the time. I'm sure it'll spike back up tomorrow... maybe you slept with your mouth open... :shrug:
> I've got a good feeling about you this month! Your chart looks really good! Plus, maybe that dip at 5dpo wasn't your implantation dip and you might be getting your implantation dip now? According to countdown to pregnancy 9dpo is the most common day for implantation! (though your lp is a bit shorter than the 'standard' 14 days right?)
> You never know hun!! You're not out until the witch shows!!
> And sometimes you get a bfn one day and a bfp the next. I've even heard of people that got a bfn in the morning and a bfp that same afternoon! :hugs:

Thanks everyone :hugs: I always appreciate the pep talks. I temp vaginally, so definitely accurate. Guess we will see what it does tomorrow. I just wish my body would make up it's mind. Anyhow, I made a trip to the store today so that I might be able to further torture myself. I bought tampons, and pregnancy tests LOL! I bet the cashier was like...Ummm okay? So I got home, and I took a FRER, and of course BFN. I looked at it after 3 minutes, and tossed it. I was already tired of looking at it. I don't even know why I took it honestly... to POAS I guess LOL. I hadn't even been holding my pee, and had like 4 glasses of tea an hour or so before I took it. I'm a dumbass LOL! Hoping for a good temp tomorrow....starting to feel a bit...well, out.


----------



## LoveSanrio

Blackrain90 said:


> LoveSanrio said:
> 
> 
> SIGH.... So...tested this morning and got a BFN. I would be lying if I said it didn't disappoint me. I also had a bit of a drop in temp this morning...so I am not feeling too hopeful now. I'm afraid it is going to continue to drop, and the witch shall arrive.
> 
> NOT having a good morning right now.
> 
> Hey darling, sorry to hear you are feeling bummed :( My first faint BFPs were on IC, I think they were Wondfos. I know people prefer FRERs but since the lines on them are thinner I dont like them as much, nice thick lines on the IC. I had a BFN at 9DPO so you aren't out yet!! I have a good feeling about you this month, I hope it's right! Have you had any AF or other symptoms?Click to expand...

Which wondfos did you use (what did the handles look like)? I have the pink handled ones with HCG written all over them.

I have had NO AF symptoms at all, unless the sore boobs are because AF is coming, but they have been sore for awhile now. One thing I thought was weird is that my face hasn't broke out at all... it breaks out before AF, but with my last pregnancy it broke out really bad too. Right now, nothing! It's odd. I have been tired also, but that could be anything!


----------



## Blackrain90

LoveSanrio said:


> Blackrain90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoveSanrio said:
> 
> 
> SIGH.... So...tested this morning and got a BFN. I would be lying if I said it didn't disappoint me. I also had a bit of a drop in temp this morning...so I am not feeling too hopeful now. I'm afraid it is going to continue to drop, and the witch shall arrive.
> 
> NOT having a good morning right now.
> 
> Hey darling, sorry to hear you are feeling bummed :( My first faint BFPs were on IC, I think they were Wondfos. I know people prefer FRERs but since the lines on them are thinner I dont like them as much, nice thick lines on the IC. I had a BFN at 9DPO so you aren't out yet!! I have a good feeling about you this month, I hope it's right! Have you had any AF or other symptoms?Click to expand...
> 
> Which wondfos did you use (what did the handles look like)? I have the pink handled ones with HCG written all over them.
> 
> I have had NO AF symptoms at all, unless the sore boobs are because AF is coming, but they have been sore for awhile now. One thing I thought was weird is that my face hasn't broke out at all... it breaks out before AF, but with my last pregnancy it broke out really bad too. Right now, nothing! It's odd. I have been tired also, but that could be anything!Click to expand...

My Wondfos are blue with HCG written on them. If AF is one day away and you have no AF symptoms that's a good sign I'd think? My biggest confusion was I got cramps for a few days before AF (was implantation) and thought AF was imminent, but I still get them even now. Can't wait to see your next tests!


----------



## LoveSanrio

Blackrain90 said:


> LoveSanrio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrain90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoveSanrio said:
> 
> 
> SIGH.... So...tested this morning and got a BFN. I would be lying if I said it didn't disappoint me. I also had a bit of a drop in temp this morning...so I am not feeling too hopeful now. I'm afraid it is going to continue to drop, and the witch shall arrive.
> 
> NOT having a good morning right now.
> 
> Hey darling, sorry to hear you are feeling bummed :( My first faint BFPs were on IC, I think they were Wondfos. I know people prefer FRERs but since the lines on them are thinner I dont like them as much, nice thick lines on the IC. I had a BFN at 9DPO so you aren't out yet!! I have a good feeling about you this month, I hope it's right! Have you had any AF or other symptoms?Click to expand...
> 
> Which wondfos did you use (what did the handles look like)? I have the pink handled ones with HCG written all over them.
> 
> I have had NO AF symptoms at all, unless the sore boobs are because AF is coming, but they have been sore for awhile now. One thing I thought was weird is that my face hasn't broke out at all... it breaks out before AF, but with my last pregnancy it broke out really bad too. Right now, nothing! It's odd. I have been tired also, but that could be anything!Click to expand...
> 
> My Wondfos are blue with HCG written on them. If AF is one day away and you have no AF symptoms that's a good sign I'd think? My biggest confusion was I got cramps for a few days before AF (was implantation) and thought AF was imminent, but I still get them even now. Can't wait to see your next tests!Click to expand...

I read somewhere that the blue ones were the "sensitive" tests, and that the pink ones that I have are just regular sensitivity...possibly 25-50 mIU. So they arent supposed to be used for early testing. I'll be going to bed before too long, and I guess we will see what my temp looks like tomorrow! If it's still high, it will be deemed "possibly triphasic" by FF (I put in a high temp for tomorrow just to see what it would do). If it's low, no triphasic for me. FX!!


----------



## Blackrain90

LoveSanrio said:


> Blackrain90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoveSanrio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrain90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoveSanrio said:
> 
> 
> SIGH.... So...tested this morning and got a BFN. I would be lying if I said it didn't disappoint me. I also had a bit of a drop in temp this morning...so I am not feeling too hopeful now. I'm afraid it is going to continue to drop, and the witch shall arrive.
> 
> NOT having a good morning right now.
> 
> Hey darling, sorry to hear you are feeling bummed :( My first faint BFPs were on IC, I think they were Wondfos. I know people prefer FRERs but since the lines on them are thinner I dont like them as much, nice thick lines on the IC. I had a BFN at 9DPO so you aren't out yet!! I have a good feeling about you this month, I hope it's right! Have you had any AF or other symptoms?Click to expand...
> 
> Which wondfos did you use (what did the handles look like)? I have the pink handled ones with HCG written all over them.
> 
> I have had NO AF symptoms at all, unless the sore boobs are because AF is coming, but they have been sore for awhile now. One thing I thought was weird is that my face hasn't broke out at all... it breaks out before AF, but with my last pregnancy it broke out really bad too. Right now, nothing! It's odd. I have been tired also, but that could be anything!Click to expand...
> 
> My Wondfos are blue with HCG written on them. If AF is one day away and you have no AF symptoms that's a good sign I'd think? My biggest confusion was I got cramps for a few days before AF (was implantation) and thought AF was imminent, but I still get them even now. Can't wait to see your next tests!Click to expand...
> 
> I read somewhere that the blue ones were the "sensitive" tests, and that the pink ones that I have are just regular sensitivity...possibly 25-50 mIU. So they arent supposed to be used for early testing. I'll be going to bed before too long, and I guess we will see what my temp looks like tomorrow! If it's still high, it will be deemed "possibly triphasic" by FF (I put in a high temp for tomorrow just to see what it would do). If it's low, no triphasic for me. FX!!Click to expand...

Sounds good, will be stalking on my coffee break tomorrow, FX'd!


----------



## tl5953

LoveSanrio do you pay for VIP on ff? When is a cover line supposed to be added? I manually input my ovulation as I wasn't consistent with temping (I KNOW I Ov'd) ... How do you know if it seems you triphasic?


----------



## LoveSanrio

tl5953 said:


> LoveSanrio do you pay for VIP on ff? When is a cover line supposed to be added? I manually input my ovulation as I wasn't consistent with temping (I KNOW I Ov'd) ... How do you know if it seems you triphasic?

I don't pay for it as of right now because I got some free days from FF to use the VIP without paying, so I get everything a VIP does for right now. My coverline was added when I had a positive OPK, drop in temp, and 3 high temps 3 days in a row to confirm O. FF put it in automatically, but I temp at the same time every morning. If your temps aren't consistant, you may not get crosshairs, or you will get dotted ones.

FF told me I "might be triphasic starting on cd28" in one of the features that is given to VIP member called The Pregnancy Monitor. It has a little section called "implantation signs" that will pop up once you go triphasic.


----------



## LoveSanrio

So, got an even lower temp today, and I think I have cramps. Pretty sure the witch is on her wicked way. :( I didn't even bother testing this morning after I saw that temp. If it was to rise tomorrow then I would, but I'm not going to waste a test right now. I just hope she hurries up, so I can get on with next month. Just sucks...my chart was ONE high temp away from being triphasic! What a cruel joke...


----------



## Eltjuh

Really hope your temp spikes back up tomorrow!! I had a good feeling about you! Hopefully the evil witch will stay away!! 
Fingers crossed for you!!!!


----------



## Blackrain90

LoveSanrio said:


> So, got an even lower temp today, and I think I have cramps. Pretty sure the witch is on her wicked way. :( I didn't even bother testing this morning after I saw that temp. If it was to rise tomorrow then I would, but I'm not going to waste a test right now. I just hope she hurries up, so I can get on with next month. Just sucks...my chart was ONE high temp away from being triphasic! What a cruel joke...

Sorry to hear that hun :( still keeping my fx'd for you though!!


----------



## tl5953

Love- you're not out yet ... Fx for you!!

Afm- I got a decent temp dip today, I'm hoping its implantation, however I was colder when I woke up so I could've just had the blankets off???


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Blackrain90

tl5953 said:


> Love- you're not out yet ... Fx for you!!
> 
> Afm- I got a decent temp dip today, I'm hoping its implantation, however I was colder when I woke up so I could've just had the blankets off???

Looking good! Have you had any cramping or spotting today? I didn't realize you were already that far into your cycle!


----------



## tl5953

Blackrain90 said:


> tl5953 said:
> 
> 
> Love- you're not out yet ... Fx for you!!
> 
> Afm- I got a decent temp dip today, I'm hoping its implantation, however I was colder when I woke up so I could've just had the blankets off???
> 
> Looking good! Have you had any cramping or spotting today? I didn't realize you were already that far into your cycle!Click to expand...

A bit of cramping but no spotting ... I think ff had my Ov day 1 day early ... Time will tell!!


----------



## tl5953

twiggers said:


> Darn all the variables that can influence our temperature! I temped this AM and it was higher, but I was also hot and had been in and out of sleep for about 30 minutes.
> 
> Ever since starting this my sleep has gone to crap (mostly since O). I am waking up at 5:30 instead of my normal 6:30. So weird.

Have you tested? When is af due?


----------



## Blackrain90

tl5953 said:


> Blackrain90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tl5953 said:
> 
> 
> Love- you're not out yet ... Fx for you!!
> 
> Afm- I got a decent temp dip today, I'm hoping its implantation, however I was colder when I woke up so I could've just had the blankets off???
> 
> Looking good! Have you had any cramping or spotting today? I didn't realize you were already that far into your cycle!Click to expand...
> 
> A bit of cramping but no spotting ... I think ff had my Ov day 1 day early ... Time will tell!!Click to expand...

Cramping is a good sign! It's hard to say, based on temps I would have thought CD 12 for O, but OPKs don't agree so not sure. Either way this would be the right time(ish) for implantation! When are you going to start POAS?


----------



## Eltjuh

Ha Blackrain! I like the little text under your ticker 'soon mummy's breasts will give Pamela Anderson a run for her money' hahaha :haha:


----------



## tl5953

Blackrain90 said:


> tl5953 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrain90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tl5953 said:
> 
> 
> Love- you're not out yet ... Fx for you!!
> 
> Afm- I got a decent temp dip today, I'm hoping its implantation, however I was colder when I woke up so I could've just had the blankets off???
> 
> Looking good! Have you had any cramping or spotting today? I didn't realize you were already that far into your cycle!Click to expand...
> 
> A bit of cramping but no spotting ... I think ff had my Ov day 1 day early ... Time will tell!!Click to expand...
> 
> Cramping is a good sign! It's hard to say, based on temps I would have thought CD 12 for O, but OPKs don't agree so not sure. Either way this would be the right time(ish) for implantation! When are you going to start POAS?Click to expand...

If I can help it I won't be testing til af is due, however if I cave, probably weds lol


----------



## Blackrain90

Eltjuh said:


> Ha Blackrain! I like the little text under your ticker 'soon mummy's breasts will give Pamela Anderson a run for her money' hahaha :haha:

Haha thanks, I could have had the baby's development, but though: nah, this is funnier!!



tl5953 said:


> Blackrain90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tl5953 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrain90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tl5953 said:
> 
> 
> Love- you're not out yet ... Fx for you!!
> 
> Afm- I got a decent temp dip today, I'm hoping its implantation, however I was colder when I woke up so I could've just had the blankets off???
> 
> Looking good! Have you had any cramping or spotting today? I didn't realize you were already that far into your cycle!Click to expand...
> 
> A bit of cramping but no spotting ... I think ff had my Ov day 1 day early ... Time will tell!!Click to expand...
> 
> Cramping is a good sign! It's hard to say, based on temps I would have thought CD 12 for O, but OPKs don't agree so not sure. Either way this would be the right time(ish) for implantation! When are you going to start POAS?Click to expand...
> 
> If I can help it I won't be testing til af is due, however if I cave, probably weds lolClick to expand...

Lol good luck waiting!! :)


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## clynn11

twiggers :hug:


----------



## twiggers

Thanks clynn :)


----------



## tl5953

Sorry twiggers xx


----------



## Blackrain90

Sorry twiggers, hope next month is your month!


----------



## LoveSanrio

Sorry twiggers. I hope you get your BFP next month. :hugs:


Well...I suppose I am at a stand still as of right now. No cramping to speak of, and no AF. I'm thinking maybe she will arrive tomorrow. 

I had a good day today. Took on a project to keep my mind off things. I am building a DVD shelf to store my DVD/Bluray/Video game collection on. I am using book shelves now, but they are getting old, and I'm out of space. I went to Home Depot today and get my lumber/paint ect. When it is all done it should hold around 1,000 DVD's!! I'm pretty excited about it!

Also, DH took me out to dinner for Valentine's Day (he has to work all day tomorrow), and I had a very nice time. It was nice to relieve some stress. I have made mt peace with this cycle. I'm not out yet, but if the witch does arrive I am okay with that. I just want to get it over with and try again!

Well, I am off to bed. I'm exhausted!! We'll see what my temp looks like tomorrow morning, and perhaps AF will start then. I'm just gonna go with the flow!

Happy Valentine's Day to all of you wonderful ladies, goodnight!


----------



## LoveSanrio

UPDATE for you ladies:

Temp back up quite a bit, but BFN with FMU on FRER, and IC. I had thought AF was due today, but she is actually due tomorrow (I got my dates wrong). Today is the 11th day of my LP. So, not really sure what is going on with my body at this point. I figured I would get a BFP by now if I was preg, or see mre of a temp drop today is I'm not. My body is really enjoying messing with me right now! LOL


----------



## amanda1235

Pretty sure I'm out. spotting and BFN on IC this morning. Af isn't due until Saturday, but I guess she's arriving early. Stupid witch!


----------



## LoveSanrio

Amanda- How many DPO are you?


----------



## twiggers

Nice jump Sanrio FXed.


----------



## LoveSanrio

twiggers said:


> Nice jump Sanrio FXed.

Thanks hun :hugs: Here's hoping it means something!


----------



## tl5953

I had a temp dip yesterday ... It only went up a little bit today ... What do I make if that?


----------



## Blackrain90

Implantation can happen up to 12DPO so your not out yet Love! Like the look of that temp jump today :)

Sorry Amanda, hope this next cycle is your BFP!


----------



## Blackrain90

tl5953 said:


> I had a temp dip yesterday ... It only went up a little bit today ... What do I make if that?

At 6 DPO I'd think that's a good sign, could take a bit to go back up if that was implantation. :flower:


----------



## tl5953

Blackrain90 said:


> tl5953 said:
> 
> 
> I had a temp dip yesterday ... It only went up a little bit today ... What do I make if that?
> 
> At 6 DPO I'd think that's a good sign, could take a bit to go back up if that was implantation. :flower:Click to expand...

Hopefully!!! I cried all day yesterday ... My anxiety kicked my ass ... I got to work at 2, had a HUGE panic attack, went home at 2:15 ... And then I just cried ... I'm hoping this a sign (not a nice one, but a sign)


----------



## Lara310809

I hope it's implantation! Sorry you had a panic attack; they must be horrible :( :hugs:

BTW for the charters here; do you ALWAYS experience a temp dip during implantation? I mean, if you don't get a dip does it mean you're not pregnant? :shrug:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## tl5953

Thanks Lara ... I've been suffering from severe anxiety since I was 8 and I'm 26 now ... Tomorrow I have an appointment with a gyno to get me on a pregnancy-safe medication ... And I don't think you'd always see a temp dip .. Your (meaning everyone's) temps can be off sometimes ...


----------



## amanda1235

LoveSanrio said:


> Amanda- How many DPO are you?

13....I might have just ovulated early this month, haven't been keeping track of it for that long, so not sure if that is normal for me. Last month was completely out of whack, 32 day cycle, when I've been a regular 26 for a year now probably. So maybe my body's just re-regulating itself? Don't know.


----------



## Eltjuh

LoveSanrio said:


> UPDATE for you ladies:
> 
> Temp back up quite a bit, but BFN with FMU on FRER, and IC. I had thought AF was due today, but she is actually due tomorrow (I got my dates wrong). Today is the 11th day of my LP. So, not really sure what is going on with my body at this point. I figured I would get a BFP by now if I was preg, or see mre of a temp drop today is I'm not. My body is really enjoying messing with me right now! LOL

Like Blackrain said: maybe the first dip wasn't implantation and this one is... you never know! Apparently 9 dpo is most common for implantation and 10dpo is still common. FX!! 



tl5953 said:


> I had a temp dip yesterday ... It only went up a little bit today ... What do I make if that?

Might be implantation! But as long as it goes up again that's good right?!


----------



## LoveSanrio

I finished my DVD shelf!! So proud of myself! I built it without anyone's help. :happydance:

Took me about 4 hours to build it all, then put a few coats of paint on it. It's huge!


So now I am inside trying to rest a bit while it dries, and I am having some cramping (maybe), or sharp type pains in the left ovary area. Not sure what the heck it is. Might be weird AF cramps though, so I have my tampons ready! LOL! Either way, I hate cramps! I have sooo much stuff to do around here today, and the cramps definitely aren't helping. Boo.


----------



## Eltjuh

yay good job LoveSanrio!! 
I made some Octonauts figures to go on top of my son's birthday cake today! Not making the cake until monday/tuesday but thought I might aswell get the toppers done cause they won't be eaten anyway. And I'm not gonna be at home on the weekend.

Just wanna share the picture with you guys if that's ok! :) 

As for my cycle situation... 3dpo today. Cervix closed, medium firm/soft and was high earlier today when I checked it. CM is sticky :wacko:
Temps are kind of all over the place cause I haven't temped consistently when I started temping, and had some drinks most of the nights before when I actually DID temp... Apart from the past couple of days, cause I don't wanna risk anything, just in case! So FF hasn't given me any cross hairs (yet). 
Kind of ashamed of the way my chart looks (but hey it's my first month and finding it hard to motivate myself to wake up to temp at 7am when I get a lay-in) Anyway, here's the link, in case anyone wants to have a look. (I've put the crosshairs in myself) https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2eee36
 



Attached Files:







CAM00518.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LoveSanrio

Awww those are so cool Eltjuh!! Love them!!!


----------



## LoveSanrio

So I rearranged the kid's bedrooms, and the living room tonight. Was so tiring, but I'm glad to have it done. Had an extremely busy day, and even more of it tomorrow, and probably over most of the weekend.

I went pee a few minutes ago, and when I wiped there was some very light pink on the tissue, so I think the :witch: will be here in the morning. I'm cool with that though, I'm ready to get on with the next cycle! I have such a long wait to O though! Around 21 days! LOL! 

Guess I better jump on amazon and order some OPK's! Time to restock! Goodnight ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## tl5953

LoveSanrio said:


> So I rearranged the kid's bedrooms, and the living room tonight. Was so tiring, but I'm glad to have it done. Had an extremely busy day, and even more of it tomorrow, and probably over most of the weekend.
> 
> I went pee a few minutes ago, and when I wiped there was some very light pink on the tissue, so I think the :witch: will be here in the morning. I'm cool with that though, I'm ready to get on with the next cycle! I have such a long wait to O though! Around 21 days! LOL!
> 
> Guess I better jump on amazon and order some OPK's! Time to restock! Goodnight ladies!! :hugs:

I really hope it's not af!! But glad to see your staying positive if it is <3


----------



## tl5953

Afm, lol I caved and tested at 7 or so dpo AT NIGHT to boot lol .. What do you know ... Faulty test! Lol


----------



## Renaendel

LoveSanrio
My menstrual plus follicular phase is also 20+ days. It would be awesome to have it at 13-14, knock a week out of ttc each cycle. Your normal cycle seems a lot like mine. I hope Lady Armageddon steers clear of you.

Tl5953- isn't that just the luck

For me- looks like that opk was a failed ovulation. Not surprising it was way to early in my cycle for it to happen. That means more daily peeing. Hoping to ovulate before the 26th so I can let my OB things are returning to normal post surgery.


----------



## tl5953

Oh boy ladies ... It's 3:15am here and I'm having the weirdest sensation in my uterus to the left ... A bit twingey, but the sensation (sorry only way I can explain it) feel like hot sauce is in my uterus .. lol like, rub a535 is on me or something ... Like a burning sensation I guess ... Has anyone ever had this??


----------



## Girly922

tl5953 said:


> Oh boy ladies ... It's 3:15am here and I'm having the weirdest sensation in my uterus to the left ... A bit twingey, but the sensation (sorry only way I can explain it) feel like hot sauce is in my uterus .. lol like, rub a535 is on me or something ... Like a burning sensation I guess ... Has anyone ever had this??

This happened to me this cycle. At about 9 or 10dpo (I think). I don't know if that was implantation or what. Not something I'm used to. Lol.


----------



## GingerPanda

I had O pains and twinges coming from the left side, and got a positive OPK this morning. Just waiting for AF to show up in a couple of days for the third time in a row. Getting REAL sick of seeing her every two weeks! :growlmad:

I wasn't going to try this month because I don't want to risk the baby being born in December, but these cycles have been so weird, I didn't know what was going on and BD'd last night. So if I get a BFP now, it will be an oops-baby. Just my luck, too.

Not putting too much stock in the OPK though, because I always get a positive one on CD10, then again around CD16.

Appointment for fertility testing is still on for March 20th, so hopefully we can start trying in April and have a 2014 baby.


----------



## Eltjuh

TMI Alert!!! - Well I've developed thrush :S (or candida) - lovely :wacko: NEVER had it before and now I'm not sure what to do as it seems it's 'inside' and pharmacy's say I can't take a pessary for it if I might be pregnant.... And considering it's not urgent and a friday I won't be able to see the doctor till monday (at the earliest!). I feel gross :S I know it happens and it's not harmful or anything but it just makes me feel gross :S Just wanna get rid of it!!! 

I did read somewhere that it _*could*_ be an early pregnancy sign.... and considering I've never had it before.....:shrug: Probably wishful thinking!


----------



## Eltjuh

Does anyone know what's happened to LillyTame??? Are you still here? And how are you? Have you got your bfp yet??


----------



## GingerPanda

Eltjuh said:


> Does anyone know what's happened to LillyTame??? Are you still here? And how are you? Have you got your bfp yet??

She's still on. She posts in her journal, and other threads I think (like the fur babies thread). She's in the 2ww right now.


----------



## adopim

Eltjuh said:


> TMI Alert!!! - Well I've developed thrush :S (or candida) - lovely :wacko: NEVER had it before and now I'm not sure what to do as it seems it's 'inside' and pharmacy's say I can't take a pessary for it if I might be pregnant.... And considering it's not urgent and a friday I won't be able to see the doctor till monday (at the earliest!). I feel gross :S I know it happens and it's not harmful or anything but it just makes me feel gross :S Just wanna get rid of it!!!
> 
> I did read somewhere that it _*could*_ be an early pregnancy sign.... and considering I've never had it before.....:shrug: Probably wishful thinking!

I actually developed a yeast infection for first time in my life as well. I'm pretty sure I have had it since I got my BFP, since that's when the symptoms started. I went to the Urgent Care, just in case it was BV (tho it wasn't really urgent, here there is a 24 hour Urgent Care so I went at night so I didn't have to bring DD and make any doctors uncomfortable). My treatment is a cream that I get to insert before I go to bed... I actually feel more gross using it, but it's the only thing I can safely take to get rid of it. The symptoms are getting better. My last dose is tonight so I hope to be symptom free by tomorrow!


----------



## Lara310809

I had thrush a couple of times in my last pregnancy, and you're right, when pregnant you can use both the pessaries and the cream. The pessary was enough to get rid of mine and it was much better almost immediately. But you need to wear a pantyliner as what goes up... must come down :sick: It feels horrible to know you've got it, I know. It IS one of those things, but still. Hope you get it sorted soon :) 

BTW if you and your OH have DTD recently (which you have), he will need to use the cream or take the pill or whatever aswell, but I think the treatment is double the time for guys. If he doesn't treat himself he can pass it right back to you and you'll be getting it time and time again. I think that's why I had it 2 or three times within a few months, but my OH, proud as he is, didn't want to treat himself (even though he felt itchy). eventually he did, for 3 days only (they recommend 10 or 14 days for guys I think), but it seemed to shift it.


----------



## tl5953

So I got a huge temp rise today, and if I didn't know any better I'd say af is gonna be any minute ... I have cramps that feel just like I do with af ...


----------



## Eltjuh

Last time we dtd was sunday, so a while ago. And only noticed it today, maybe had a little yesterday but didn't realise it was thrush, so don't know if hubby will have it. I guess I'd better get him to use some just in case. But you say the canesten pessary is ok to use?? The pharmacies I went to (all 3 of them) said I couldn't use them cause you go 'up there' (as they put it). Luckily I don't really have any of the symptoms, like itching, just the discharge :S gross... 
I hope it's a sign for me as I never had it before and just read loads of people saying they had it (for the first time, but also after they had it before) when they were in the 2ww, and around 4 dpo aswell! 

Hopefully it's a sign as that would make me feel much better about having it :winkwink: 

Thanks for the info btw!! :)


----------



## Eltjuh

tl5953 said:


> So I got a huge temp rise today, and if I didn't know any better I'd say af is gonna be any minute ... I have cramps that feel just like I do with af ...

Looks great! FX !!!


----------



## Lara310809

Hmm, I'm pretty sure the pessaries are okay. I'm sure I used it :shrug: the pessaries don't go past the cervix, and so shouldn't affect the baby at all. You should double check though. 

Perhaps wait to see if your OH get itchy; if so then get him to treat himself.


----------



## Blackrain90

tl5953 said:


> So I got a huge temp rise today, and if I didn't know any better I'd say af is gonna be any minute ... I have cramps that feel just like I do with af ...

Ooh that sounds promising!!! I had AF cramps around implantation for a few days so hoping this is it for you!! Oh I'm almost as giddy as if it were me haha!


----------



## Eltjuh

Lara310809 said:


> Hmm, I'm pretty sure the pessaries are okay. I'm sure I used it :shrug: the pessaries don't go past the cervix, and so shouldn't affect the baby at all. You should double check though.
> 
> Perhaps wait to see if your OH get itchy; if so then get him to treat himself.

Thanks! I think I'll just keep using the cream and see how it is on monday morning, if it's still there I'll get myself an appointment with my doctor. Don't wanna risk anything, especially after we had a mc in october.


----------



## tl5953

Blackrain90 said:


> tl5953 said:
> 
> 
> So I got a huge temp rise today, and if I didn't know any better I'd say af is gonna be any minute ... I have cramps that feel just like I do with af ...
> 
> Ooh that sounds promising!!! I had AF cramps around implantation for a few days so hoping this is it for you!! Oh I'm almost as giddy as if it were me haha!Click to expand...

I hope so! Right now I'm at an ob/gyn to get me on a medication for anxiety that won't harm future bean :)


----------



## adopim

Lara310809 said:


> I had thrush a couple of times in my last pregnancy, and you're right, when pregnant you can use both the pessaries and the cream. The pessary was enough to get rid of mine and it was much better almost immediately. But you need to wear a pantyliner as what goes up... must come down :sick: It feels horrible to know you've got it, I know. It IS one of those things, but still. Hope you get it sorted soon :)
> 
> BTW if you and your OH have DTD recently (which you have), he will need to use the cream or take the pill or whatever aswell, but I think the treatment is double the time for guys. If he doesn't treat himself he can pass it right back to you and you'll be getting it time and time again. I think that's why I had it 2 or three times within a few months, but my OH, proud as he is, didn't want to treat himself (even though he felt itchy). eventually he did, for 3 days only (they recommend 10 or 14 days for guys I think), but it seemed to shift it.

My DH hasn't developed any symptoms. I asked the doctor and he said as long as he has no symptoms and showers (and washes his bits really well) in between DTD then there is no cause for concern or any need for him to use any cream. Sexual transmission of yeast infection is actually pretty uncommon from what he said (tho it does happen, so if DH develops symptoms he'll need a treatment).


----------



## LoveSanrio

Hey chickadees! Just dropping in to say hi, and see how you are all doing this weekend. As you can see by my chart, it's CD1 again for me. All I can say is "Try, try again!" And that is what I am going to do. Just ordered my OPK's, and some HPT's so I can be ready to go for this cycle. Oh, and DH bought me The Sims 3 Seasons to take my mind off of everything for a bit. So I'm off now to play some stress free Sims 3!!


----------



## tl5953

Sorry Hun! Glad you're ready to try again tho!


----------



## clynn11

LoveSanrio :hugs: sorry the witch got you!!!

AFM, just here... waiting to O!! Come on little egg, i'm impatient and wanna make my baby!!! FX this is our cycle. I'm really excited to test with OSOMs this cycle. I think i'll be testing 7dpo, 9dpo, 11dpo and if all BFN i'll wait for AF to show since these tests are supposed to be so sensitive.


----------



## baby4me2013

clynn11 said:


> LoveSanrio :hugs: sorry the witch got you!!!
> 
> AFM, just here... waiting to O!! Come on little egg, i'm impatient and wanna make my baby!!! FX this is our cycle. I'm really excited to test with OSOMs this cycle. I think i'll be testing 7dpo, 9dpo, 11dpo and if all BFN i'll wait for AF to show since these tests are supposed to be so sensitive.

Good plan! :dust:


----------



## baby4me2013

LoveSanrio said:


> Hey chickadees! Just dropping in to say hi, and see how you are all doing this weekend. As you can see by my chart, it's CD1 again for me. All I can say is "Try, try again!" And that is what I am going to do. Just ordered my OPK's, and some HPT's so I can be ready to go for this cycle. Oh, and DH bought me The Sims 3 Seasons to take my mind off of everything for a bit. So I'm off now to play some stress free Sims 3!!

Sorry sweetie! I hope that next month is OUR month!!!


----------



## tl5953

baby4me2013 said:


> LoveSanrio said:
> 
> 
> Hey chickadees! Just dropping in to say hi, and see how you are all doing this weekend. As you can see by my chart, it's CD1 again for me. All I can say is "Try, try again!" And that is what I am going to do. Just ordered my OPK's, and some HPT's so I can be ready to go for this cycle. Oh, and DH bought me The Sims 3 Seasons to take my mind off of everything for a bit. So I'm off now to play some stress free Sims 3!!
> 
> Sorry sweetie! I hope that next month is OUR month!!!Click to expand...

Jw, do you have a problem producing ewcm? If so I would suggest Preseed :)


----------



## adopim

I can't control myself! Tested yet again today.... 
https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/BF77594F-5B3D-4ABF-8B30-F1575F9A011A-764-000001174D05E539_zpsa2e68c38.jpg


----------



## tl5953

Holy moly that's a dark line! Is this the first you've tested?? Congrats!


----------



## adopim

tl5953 said:


> Holy moly that's a dark line! Is this the first you've tested?? Congrats!

No, my first BFP was on January 10th at 9DPO. Lol, my first appt isn't until the 27th so I am still testing. I made it a couple weeks, but I couldn't hold out any longer.....I'm a major POAS addict. I just hope after my appt I can convince myself to stop testing. Currently 8w3d right now. 
Thank you though! :D


----------



## twiggers

Sorry Sanrio :(

What are OSOMs?


----------



## clynn11

They're a black dye hpt that are extremely sensitive and supposed to have a very good reputation with no evaps. They're 100% accurate at 20miu of hCG and a little under 60% accurate at 10miu of hCG.


----------



## twiggers

Where can you buy them?


----------



## baby4me2013

adopim said:


> I can't control myself! Tested yet again today....
> https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/BF77594F-5B3D-4ABF-8B30-F1575F9A011A-764-000001174D05E539_zpsa2e68c38.jpg

I WANT ONE!!! Now you are just showing off!! LOL :wacko:


----------



## baby4me2013

twiggers said:


> Where can you buy them?

Yeah, I'd like that link again. It would take forever to find it and I think they are cheaper than the 6 day FRER's. :thumbup:


----------



## baby4me2013

tl5953 said:


> baby4me2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoveSanrio said:
> 
> 
> Hey chickadees! Just dropping in to say hi, and see how you are all doing this weekend. As you can see by my chart, it's CD1 again for me. All I can say is "Try, try again!" And that is what I am going to do. Just ordered my OPK's, and some HPT's so I can be ready to go for this cycle. Oh, and DH bought me The Sims 3 Seasons to take my mind off of everything for a bit. So I'm off now to play some stress free Sims 3!!
> 
> Sorry sweetie! I hope that next month is OUR month!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Jw, do you have a problem producing ewcm? If so I would suggest Preseed :)Click to expand...

Yeah, I have had an issue lately, hence mucinex and maybe adding EPR again this month too. Not sure about the EPR though. I'm not sure what the problem is!!! Other than my body just betraying me. We do use Preseed, but we do AI, so I don't think that helps much. But I think the point of the EWCM is so those little :spermy: can stick around a little longer and I'm not sure that the preseed gets up above the cervix. It's way more complicated for me. I wish we could just BD the good old fashioned way to get our baby! It'd be way more fun and way less stressful for sure!

The only time I've been pregnant in my life is the time I WASN'T trying. Maybe this is why I'm still not pregnant. But I can't do the NTNP this time! Oh well, on to the next cycle for me and I'll be crossing every appendage I have that it takes this time. :haha:


----------



## tl5953

Ok gotcha ... I didn't realize that ...


----------



## clynn11

I bought them through Amazon!! :) 

https://www.amazon.com/Genzyme-OSOM...1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360993040&sr=8-1&keywords=osom


----------



## adopim

baby4me2013 said:


> adopim said:
> 
> 
> I can't control myself! Tested yet again today....
> https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/BF77594F-5B3D-4ABF-8B30-F1575F9A011A-764-000001174D05E539_zpsa2e68c38.jpg
> 
> I WANT ONE!!! Now you are just showing off!! LOL :wacko:Click to expand...

Nah, really not trying to show off. I'm but a POAS addict who can't bring herself to stop peeing on things :blush:

Btw, have you tried using SoftCups?


----------



## LoveSanrio

adopim said:


> I can't control myself! Tested yet again today....
> https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/BF77594F-5B3D-4ABF-8B30-F1575F9A011A-764-000001174D05E539_zpsa2e68c38.jpg

LOL! That frackin' line isn't even pink anymore, it's RED! :thumbup:

Looks good girly! :)


----------



## twiggers

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Girly922

adopim said:


> I can't control myself! Tested yet again today....
> https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/BF77594F-5B3D-4ABF-8B30-F1575F9A011A-764-000001174D05E539_zpsa2e68c38.jpg

I can't wait for my line to look like that!! Mines about the same darkness as the control line still.


----------



## pbjtime

Hi there!
I am new to this site. I am currently 9dpo and I just noticed that my right brest was leaking when I squeezed it. Not my left, just my right. It was clear at first and I did it again and it came out milky, just one duct. I stopped BF DD June 2011. All my google searching seems hopeful at 8/9 dpo for this to happen. Any thoughts?
No infections or medications. 
I am trying not to test for a few more days, I did yesterday and BFN


----------



## pbjtime

I am going to add a pic of my test, so confused- do Answer tests have bad evaps? Picture was taken at 8 mins


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hey ladies how goes it? I try not to be addicted to POAS but I always give in. I am currently using my opks even though I know I have over a week before ovulation. You just never know! :haha:

Good luck to everyone on here! :dust:


----------



## tl5953

8/9 dpo and :bfn: on frer today


----------



## LoveSanrio

Hey everyone! Hope you all had a great day! I took the girls to get their pictures taken today, and wanted to share some of them with you. :)
 



Attached Files:







p10948s1107969_85_0.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 3









p10948s1107969_75_0.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 4









p10948s1107969_67_0.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 3









p10948s1107969_61_0.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 4









p10948s1107969_54.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Blackrain90

Girly922 said:


> adopim said:
> 
> 
> I can't control myself! Tested yet again today....
> https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/BF77594F-5B3D-4ABF-8B30-F1575F9A011A-764-000001174D05E539_zpsa2e68c38.jpg
> 
> I can't wait for my line to look like that!! Mines about the same darkness as the control line still.Click to expand...

My lines were really dark for a while, but the other day they got lighter..I got worried, but had heard of the hook effect so I tried diluting with a bit of water and it was dark again. Thanks to that, I think I'm gonna stop testing, or I will drive myself nuts lol.



LoveSanrio said:


> Hey everyone! Hope you all had a great day! I took the girls to get their pictures taken today, and wanted to share some of them with you. :)

Those are adorable!!! Sorry about your BFN cycle, but hopefully you will get your little guy soon!


----------



## Blackrain90

tl5953 said:


> 8/9 dpo and :bfn: on frer today

That sucks, but it's still really early! :)


----------



## tl5953

Love: are you not temping? Your girls are adorable :)


----------



## baby4me2013

adopim said:


> baby4me2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adopim said:
> 
> 
> I can't control myself! Tested yet again today....
> https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/BF77594F-5B3D-4ABF-8B30-F1575F9A011A-764-000001174D05E539_zpsa2e68c38.jpg
> 
> I WANT ONE!!! Now you are just showing off!! LOL :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, really not trying to show off. I'm but a POAS addict who can't bring herself to stop peeing on things :blush:
> 
> Btw, have you tried using SoftCups?Click to expand...

I have been using the softcups, but last month I got injured by one. It was horrible. Going to try again this month since the first month I had no problems. FX!


----------



## LoveSanrio

Blackrain90 said:


> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adopim said:
> 
> 
> I can't control myself! Tested yet again today....
> https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/BF77594F-5B3D-4ABF-8B30-F1575F9A011A-764-000001174D05E539_zpsa2e68c38.jpg
> 
> I can't wait for my line to look like that!! Mines about the same darkness as the control line still.Click to expand...
> 
> My lines were really dark for a while, but the other day they got lighter..I got worried, but had heard of the hook effect so I tried diluting with a bit of water and it was dark again. Thanks to that, I think I'm gonna stop testing, or I will drive myself nuts lol.
> 
> 
> 
> LoveSanrio said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! Hope you all had a great day! I took the girls to get their pictures taken today, and wanted to share some of them with you. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Those are adorable!!! Sorry about your BFN cycle, but hopefully you will get your little guy soon!Click to expand...

Thanks :) I would be just as happy with another girl, but why not challenge mother nature, right? lol



tl5953 said:


> Love: are you not temping? Your girls are adorable :)

Nah, I don't want to temp through AF. I feel like I deserve 5 days of not waking up to temp at 6am, plus I can't stand wearing pads (I wear tampons at all times) and I temp vaginally, and it seems to work just fine with me not temping through AF, so I am sticking with that. I stress out about my temps the other 27 days out of the month, so why not take 5 off hahaha!

Oh, and thanks! My girls are amazing!


----------



## Lara310809

LoveSanrio your girls are gorgeous, and they're lovely photos :)


----------



## LoveSanrio

Lara310809 said:


> LoveSanrio your girls are gorgeous, and they're lovely photos :)

Thank you so much!! I think they turned out really good too!! :)


----------



## Girly922

LoveSanrio said:


> Lara310809 said:
> 
> 
> LoveSanrio your girls are gorgeous, and they're lovely photos :)
> 
> Thank you so much!! I think they turned out really good too!! :)Click to expand...

They really are gorgeous! What a beautiful bunch you've got :thumbup:


----------



## Girly922

Blackrain90 said:


> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adopim said:
> 
> 
> I can't control myself! Tested yet again today....
> https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/BF77594F-5B3D-4ABF-8B30-F1575F9A011A-764-000001174D05E539_zpsa2e68c38.jpg
> 
> I can't wait for my line to look like that!! Mines about the same darkness as the control line still.Click to expand...
> 
> My lines were really dark for a while, but the other day they got lighter..I got worried, but had heard of the hook effect so I tried diluting with a bit of water and it was dark again. Thanks to that, I think I'm gonna stop testing, or I will drive myself nuts lol.Click to expand...

I'm not really POAS now, only again next week to see my 3+ on a cb digi. After that I'm hoping I can hold out until my scan. Lol. I was wondering how high your levels have to be to get the hook effect.


----------



## tl5953

Well I got another decent temp rise today, however I truly feel like I do before af ... I hope not, but that's how I feel.


----------



## Eltjuh

My temp went down yesterday morning. Then slightly up again today, hoping it might've been my ID! Thrush seems to have cleared up already, only used the cream on the outside.... so not sure how it cleared up by itself... oh well! Can't wait to test. Going to test wednesday morning.


----------



## twiggers

They are gorgeous Sanrio!


----------



## Lara310809

Eltjuh said:


> My temp went down yesterday morning. Then slightly up again today, hoping it might've been my ID! Thrush seems to have cleared up already, only used the cream on the outside.... so not sure how it cleared up by itself... oh well! Can't wait to test. Going to test wednesday morning.

 sometimes it is just an external infection. Make sure you use the cream for a full week (or whatever it says on the pack), as the symptoms may have gone but the bacteria is still there for a while longer


----------



## Blackrain90

tl5953 said:


> Well I got another decent temp rise today, however I truly feel like I do before af ... I hope not, but that's how I feel.

That's a nice temp rise. :thumbup: When is AF due? I know I felt like that around this time so hope that's a good sign for you!


----------



## Girly922

In true POAS addict fashion - I'm having to pee a LOT right now so on my way to the bathroom I figured I'd do a test to see how dark my line was with only a one hour hold. 
:happydance:

https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg165/Georgie_and_Chris/0A56B9E3-C71D-4A10-87B7-E0F518DE8E1A-45908-00003147F24F5EEE.jpg


----------



## Blackrain90

Beautiful! I definitely have noticed my lines are darker if I don't hold for as long. :)


----------



## Lara310809

really? Even though the pee isn't as concentrated?


----------



## Blackrain90

That's what I had thought and really haven't heard different, just noticed in my experience that the longer I hold it (6 hours or more) the less dark my lines seem.


----------



## Girly922

I think that is the hook effect kicking in though rain. I haven't yet had chance to test it out but I want o just to see if it makes a difference with mine yet. Lol.


----------



## tl5953

Blackrain90 said:


> tl5953 said:
> 
> 
> Well I got another decent temp rise today, however I truly feel like I do before af ... I hope not, but that's how I feel.
> 
> That's a nice temp rise. :thumbup: When is AF due? I know I felt like that around this time so hope that's a good sign for you!Click to expand...

Af is due 22 or 23 ...


----------



## tl5953

Girly922 said:


> In true POAS addict fashion - I'm having to pee a LOT right now so on my way to the bathroom I figured I'd do a test to see how dark my line was with only a one hour hold.
> :happydance:
> 
> https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg165/Georgie_and_Chris/0A56B9E3-C71D-4A10-87B7-E0F518DE8E1A-45908-00003147F24F5EEE.jpg

Hey, just wondering when you got your first line on those kinds of tests? I grabbed a couple today and I'm 9/10 dpo ...


----------



## Blackrain90

Girly922 said:


> I think that is the hook effect kicking in though rain. I haven't yet had chance to test it out but I want o just to see if it makes a difference with mine yet. Lol.

Yeah I am thinking (hoping) hook effect. Tests started getting less dark the other day (about 6+4) so I tried diluting with water and they were darker :) Had me worried for a few minutes though!



tl5953 said:


> Blackrain90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tl5953 said:
> 
> 
> Well I got another decent temp rise today, however I truly feel like I do before af ... I hope not, but that's how I feel.
> 
> That's a nice temp rise. :thumbup: When is AF due? I know I felt like that around this time so hope that's a good sign for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Af is due 22 or 23 ...Click to expand...

Wow this would be really early for AF symptoms then :) Can't wait to see your tests!! FX'd!!!


----------



## adopim

The test I posted on Friday was taken at 8+3. However, my urine was so diluted it was completely clear. Lol. I haven't used concentrated in a long time.


----------



## tl5953

Well I was just looking at FF details, and it's saying I have a possible triphasic chart at cd 20 ... I'm bloated and gassy today, exhausted, crampy, and if I cough I gag ... Hmm ... A lot of these are my usual af signs ... But I'm not due til 22 or 23 for af ... I'm totally on the fence with this cycle ... I have no idea which way it's gonna go! Bfn today too :(


----------



## Blackrain90

Oh really? I would have thought your last three temps would make it triphasic but I really don't know much about it. Like the sound of your symptoms though, especially since you are still a ways away from AF.


----------



## Renaendel

tl5953 said:


> Well I was just looking at FF details, and it's saying I have a possible triphasic chart at cd 20 ... I'm bloated and gassy today, exhausted, crampy, and if I cough I gag ... Hmm ... A lot of these are my usual af signs ... But I'm not due til 22 or 23 for af ... I'm totally on the fence with this cycle ... I have no idea which way it's gonna go! Bfn today too :(

10 days is still so early even with a frer. Since they base them all on a 14 day LP, 10 days still counts as 5 days before your mp. (even if it actually isn't). Your symptoms sound so promissing and so is your chart. Keep testing!


----------



## Girly922

tl5953 said:


> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> In true POAS addict fashion - I'm having to pee a LOT right now so on my way to the bathroom I figured I'd do a test to see how dark my line was with only a one hour hold.
> :happydance:
> 
> Hey, just wondering when you got your first line on those kinds of tests? I grabbed a couple today and I'm 9/10 dpo ...Click to expand...

It wasn't until 13dpo and it was a very faint line but I have a 16 day LP. Your symptoms sound great. :thumbup:


----------



## tl5953

Decent temp drop ... Cramps ... Think I'm out ...


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Eltjuh

Temping is stressful  There's still no way of telling whether you're going to get a bfp or bfn from your temps... Mine went up after O then dipped at 5dpo and went up again 6dpo and this morning 7dpo they went back down :S I don't know what's going on!
Seem to be having some cramps on the left side that are pretty noticable, not very painful just unmissable really, if that makes sense... 
Can anyone look at my chart and shed some light?? I think I O'd on the 11th, but there's no temp there (just went off my opk). Can't wait to test!!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## tl5953

Thx ladies .. I do temp orally and it was about 45 mins earlier today ... But that would've made my temp higher wouldn't it?


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Girly922

I always found the time between AF and O went goes really quickly. It was the only time I could get on with things without really thinking about TTC. Past that I couldn't really concentrate on anything else. Still can't concentrate. Lol.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Girly922

Oh wow! Exciting time! We moved a couple of months ago and life is still hectic trying to redecorate everywhere. I just can't wait to decorate the nursery!! Lol. 

You'll be peeing on OPKs in a few days time, that'll help. I think the first week of the tww is awful, the urge to POAS but knowing it won't show a thing. I ended up using up some cheap OPKs cause I needed to pee on something! :rofl:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Girly922

Love it!! We have a pee cup I must admit but OH doesn't know quite how many hpt's I did this month. :blush:


----------



## twiggers

Well, in your case it was money well spent!


----------



## Girly922

I'd hate to think how much money I've spent this cycle. I got the CBFM, IC OPKs, countless hpt's and a few other bits. Lol. Definitely worked though! And I'd recommend the CBFM any day.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## adopim

Girly922 said:


> Love it!! We have a pee cup I must admit but OH doesn't know quite how many hpt's I did this month. :blush:

Mine does because I put them in a nice line in our bathroom closet. He actually said it was interesting the see the progression. Though I took an extra 4 that he doesn't really know about. Luckily, I'm starting to get over my obsession since HPTs aren't going to work anymore but I have one more to take in the next 9 days and then I swear I'm done peeing on things...... :haha: at least I hope!


----------



## Blackrain90

Ugh this day needs to end. Visited my SIL this weekend, lives about 4 hours away from us. Went to get gas and head home today, to find a completely flat tire. Since all tires were filled Friday it must have popped on our way into town Friday, because it was fine all the way here and we didn't drive it all weekend. Currently stranded here waiting for tire to be fixed, but gonna be a long evening. Sitting in a burger joint trying not to gag so hubby can eat, wish pregnancy symptoms hasn't picked this weekend to kick in :(


----------



## tl5953

I just had a bit of shooting pain and cramps in my upper left thigh ... Just thought I'd share that lol


----------



## Eltjuh

I've been having cramps in my cervix.... is that :thumbup:???
Thanks for the info on my chart btw... I didn't realise that 'noise' could make so much of a difference?? So if your room would be much colder (which it was, cause we had had the heating off in the whole house for 2 days cause we were away - though we don't usually heat the bedroom) and I stick my arms out the blanket to get the thermometer or turn my alarm off it could drop like that?? 

Anyways. Time for bed. Hoping for a higher temp again tomorrow!! 
Got a good feeling about this month... dunno what it is, think maybe it's the little cramps...


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## NDTaber9211

I temp vaginally because I am a mouth breather at night. I sleep with my mouth wide open so it messed with my temps. I think it's working much better.


----------



## LoveSanrio

Blackrain90 said:


> Ugh this day needs to end. Visited my SIL this weekend, lives about 4 hours away from us. Went to get gas and head home today, to find a completely flat tire. Since all tires were filled Friday it must have popped on our way into town Friday, because it was fine all the way here and we didn't drive it all weekend. Currently stranded here waiting for tire to be fixed, but gonna be a long evening. Sitting in a burger joint trying not to gag so hubby can eat, wish pregnancy symptoms hasn't picked this weekend to kick in :(

Aww sorry to hear you had a crap day. And sooooo sorry to hear about the morning sickness kicking in. I have to admit I LOATHE getting it again this time. With my last pregnancy I had it sooooo baaaaaaaad until I was 16 weeks along. I couldn't eat hardly anything, could not stand the smell of cooking food, had to drink ginger root tea to help with the nausea, and literally was sick from waking up, to going to bed. I honestly cant even express how bad it was through words. I hope it eases up for you soon. :hugs:



Eltjuh said:


> I've been having cramps in my cervix.... is that :thumbup:???
> Thanks for the info on my chart btw... I didn't realise that 'noise' could make so much of a difference?? So if your room would be much colder (which it was, cause we had had the heating off in the whole house for 2 days cause we were away - though we don't usually heat the bedroom) and I stick my arms out the blanket to get the thermometer or turn my alarm off it could drop like that??
> 
> Anyways. Time for bed. Hoping for a higher temp again tomorrow!!
> Got a good feeling about this month... dunno what it is, think maybe it's the little cramps...

WOOP WOOP!! Hoping this is it for you!!!!!






I hope everyone had a great weekend. My baby girl London has the stomach flu, so I spent my day and night yesterday cleaning up puke, and babying her. It was pretty bad. She is feeling a little better today though. I hope none of the other girls catch it...or me for that matter!


----------



## Lara310809

Eltjuh, without those weird dips you had recently your chart is looking pretty good :) We don't have central heating, and it's freezing at night. We live in a warmer climate, but when it's 10c in the winter it's also 10c indoors :shock: 

- - - 

I don't want to get my hopes up, but I noticed the temp rise I had this morning (after yesterday's dip) is higher than the rest, and I'm hoping it's a late ovulation. It's not a huge rise, but still. Going to have to wait to find out though [-o&lt;


----------



## Lara310809

PLEASE tell me I'm not seeing things, this is a positive, right?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## LoveSanrio

WELL....London had the stomach flu....then my husband started with it last night, then my 7 year old woke up this morning and puked all over her floor. Needless to say I am going to have one loooooong week.

I have to keep all my kids home now, because chances are we will ALL be getting it. SIGH.

Last winter all of my kids had the stomach flu....at the same time. They were all puking every 10 minutes, all at the same time. I ended up taking them all to the hospital, and my 5 year old was admitted into the pediatric unit for dehydration. She had to stay for 3 days....it was awful. So of course I am insanely worried this time. :(


----------



## Lara310809

LoveSanrio said:


> WELL....London had the stomach flu....then my husband started with it last night, then my 7 year old woke up this morning and puked all over her floor. Needless to say I am going to have one loooooong week.
> 
> I have to keep all my kids home now, because chances are we will ALL be getting it. SIGH.
> 
> Last winter all of my kids had the stomach flu....at the same time. They were all puking every 10 minutes, all at the same time. I ended up taking them all to the hospital, and my 5 year old was admitted into the pediatric unit for dehydration. She had to stay for 3 days....it was awful. So of course I am insanely worried this time. :(

I'm sorry :( My eldest was "dangerously dehydrated" (doctor's diagnosis) when she was 10m old. I was abroad with her at the time (I wasy staying with my dad in the UK, where I'm originally from, so not _totally _abroad, but we weren't "home") and my dad and I had to take her to hospital. 

She'd been vomiting everything for over 4 days and wasn't eating or drinking anything. She was so weak and lifeless, it was so scary. My OH was working back home so I had to keep him updated, and he was so worried about her. It was scary. The benefit though is that you know what to look for and you can take the kids into hospital earlier if things get bad this time around. Don't worry yourself needlessly though; it might not get any worse than this, so try to stay positive :hugs:


----------



## tl5953

Lara310809 said:


> PLEASE tell me I'm not seeing things, this is a positive, right?

That is DEFINITELY positive lol ... Test line is way darker that control line ... I hope you've been, and are, bd'ing!!!


----------



## tl5953

Afm, my temp shot back up today :) hoping its a good sign, it's my highest temp this cycle and af is due Friday or Saturday ish ... Still having noticeable but not horrible cramps, exhausted, HAD to get up to pee twice between 5 and 8:30 this morning ... And, I have no hpts lol ... Driving me crazy but that's probably a good thing :)


----------



## Lara310809

LOL thanks; I had to get a second opinion because this is the fourth time I've been excited about positive OPKs this cycle :wacko:

We last DTD on CD22, and I'm now CD25, so we have a slim chance of conceiving I guess. Going to pounce on OH tonight and hope to better our chances. Yesterday I went to bed sad that I wasn't ovulating_ at all_, and then woke up to this lovely surprise. Hopefully my temps confirm it in a few days.

BTW your chart looks really promising; lovely high temps :thumbup:


----------



## Blackrain90

tl5953 said:


> I just had a bit of shooting pain and cramps in my upper left thigh ... Just thought I'd share that lol




tl5953 said:


> Afm, my temp shot back up today :) hoping its a good sign, it's my highest temp this cycle and af is due Friday or Saturday ish ... Still having noticeable but not horrible cramps, exhausted, HAD to get up to pee twice between 5 and 8:30 this morning ... And, I have no hpts lol ... Driving me crazy but that's probably a good thing :)

Ahh I am so excited! Cramps right now are a good sign and your chart looks awesome! Fingers and toes crossed for you!

AFM, am at the office waiting for my 7wk ultrasound. Had to drink 40oz of water first thing this morning, and today morning sickness decided to hit full force. Got almost all my water down, and bam, back up. So managed afterwards to drink about half of what I needed to and keep it down, hope its enough :(


----------



## tl5953

Blackrain90 said:


> tl5953 said:
> 
> 
> I just had a bit of shooting pain and cramps in my upper left thigh ... Just thought I'd share that lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tl5953 said:
> 
> 
> Afm, my temp shot back up today :) hoping its a good sign, it's my highest temp this cycle and af is due Friday or Saturday ish ... Still having noticeable but not horrible cramps, exhausted, HAD to get up to pee twice between 5 and 8:30 this morning ... And, I have no hpts lol ... Driving me crazy but that's probably a good thing :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh I am so excited! Cramps right now are a good sign and your chart looks awesome! Fingers and toes crossed for you!
> 
> AFM, am at the office waiting for my 7wk ultrasound. Had to drink 40oz of water first thing this morning, and today morning sickness decided to hit full force. Got almost all my water down, and bam, back up. So managed afterwards to drink about half of what I needed to and keep it down, hope its enough :(Click to expand...

Aw, that sucks :( I hope the morning sickness passes soon for you!

Also, I just had an overwhelming metallic taste ... Like a wave of it .. Almost like blood ... Oh, it's back lol ... Wth? I just want to know! I have so many reasons to believe I'm pg, but I can't help but feel terrified of being let down ...


----------



## Blackrain90

I have heard some other women on this forum have really bad metal mouth, I had it a bit last night.

I understand not wanting to test yet though, really sucks seeing a BFN. Hopefully you won't though!


----------



## pbjtime

TL- you and I are in the same boat- same DPO and both triphasic! I heard that only 4% of triphasic charts are non pregnant. I caved and took an HPT and it's neg. I had a pos with DD at 9 or 10dpo so I am not holding out much hope. With the 2 boys I didn't know I was pregnant until after 2 weeks of a missed period.
I am always in that lesser percentage anyway.
I understand the morning sickness. With all 3 I had hyperemisis gravidarum- severe morning sickness. With DD I was in the hospital every 4 days for dehydration. They knew me when I went into the ER and knew what to do, just 2 bags of IVs and a shot of zofran and a turkey sandwich. ONLY time I was able to eat was when the zofran was shot into me intravenously. Pills didn't work. Didn't ease up until about 20 weeks but I threw up until the day I gave birth. with both DS I got it at 8 weeks, with DD 5 weeks, so the old wives tale rang true with me, sicker with a girl! Hang in there, it's SO worth it when you hold your little one after all that time :)


----------



## tl5953

pbjtime said:


> TL- you and I are in the same boat- same DPO and both triphasic! I heard that only 4% of triphasic charts are non pregnant. I caved and took an HPT and it's neg. I had a pos with DD at 9 or 10dpo so I am not holding out much hope. With the 2 boys I didn't know I was pregnant until after 2 weeks of a missed period.
> I am always in that lesser percentage anyway.
> I understand the morning sickness. With all 3 I had hyperemisis gravidarum- severe morning sickness. With DD I was in the hospital every 4 days for dehydration. They knew me when I went into the ER and knew what to do, just 2 bags of IVs and a shot of zofran and a turkey sandwich. ONLY time I was able to eat was when the zofran was shot into me intravenously. Pills didn't work. Didn't ease up until about 20 weeks but I threw up until the day I gave birth. with both DS I got it at 8 weeks, with DD 5 weeks, so the old wives tale rang true with me, sicker with a girl! Hang in there, it's SO worth it when you hold your little one after all that time :)

Sorry it was bfn ... What kind of test did u use?


----------



## Lara310809

I completely understand the feeling of testing and getting that BFN, but the thing with me is that I have to test otherwise I get my hopes up more and more each day, so it's worse the longer I wait. I find it easier to deal with the earlier I test, and if I keep testing I kind of get used to seeing negatives so I start to expect it. If I was you I would already have tested :blush: I would be surprised if you weren't pregnant, considering the chart you've got... Sorry, I'm not really helping :lol:


----------



## tl5953

Well I just tested with frer and a definite bfn :( ... If my af is due Friday or Saturday should a positive be there by now? Now I feel hopeless


----------



## Lara310809

Sorry :( there's still time though; I didn't get a positive until around 17DPO with my first. Fingers crossed


----------



## Eltjuh

Lara310809 said:


> PLEASE tell me I'm not seeing things, this is a positive, right?

HA, that's definitely a positive!! :happydance: Keep bd-ing!! :)



tl5953 said:


> Afm, my temp shot back up today :) hoping its a good sign, it's my highest temp this cycle and af is due Friday or Saturday ish ... Still having noticeable but not horrible cramps, exhausted, HAD to get up to pee twice between 5 and 8:30 this morning ... And, I have no hpts lol ... Driving me crazy but that's probably a good thing :)

Your chart looks great!! Fingers crossed!! :) 



AFM, my temp went up again today, highest I've had so far. So I'm hoping that's a good sign!! Gonna test for the first time tomorrow morning... see what happens... Only cause I'm weird and want to see whether I can get a bfp at 9dpo  haha Cause with my son I tested at 8 and 10 and got my first pos. at 10dpo.
I'll let you girls know.... What test do you reckon I should use?? FRER or superdrug???


----------



## Girly922

tl - each morning along with my ms I get a dry metallic taste too. It's awful and almost makes me feel more sick. 

Eltjuh I would go with the superdrug one first and then if there's any sign of a line you can you the FRER! :thumbup: good luck hun!


----------



## pbjtime

How many DPO are you TL?


----------



## tl5953

I'm 11 or 12 dpo ... Af is due Friday or Saturday ...


----------



## Eltjuh

I sometimes get the metallic taste in the morning aswell but figured it was from temping cause of the tip of the thermometer...


----------



## Blackrain90

Hey ladies! Had my first external US this morning. Baby measured exactly what I thought, 7w1d. Too small to hear the heart beat but he showed the HB on the screen. So tiny! Thought I would be relieved and more relaxed after but I am just as nervous! Hope my doc will let me have a 12week one too..


----------



## Lara310809

Glad your LO is doing well blackrain


----------



## Eltjuh

Yay! It's so nice to see your LO on that screen for the first time! I got my first scan at 12 weeks with my son and remember being scared there wasn't anything in there! Was so excited when i saw him jumping up and down in there :) and he's 2 today! :)

Afm, my temp was down a bit again... hoping i'm just not doing it acurately. Not expectinf a bfp though especially not today...


----------



## Eltjuh

Exactly as expected: :bfn: - thought it might have a shadow of a line if I laid it down and looked at it, but when I picked it up to have a closer look I didn't see anything! 

Here's 2 pics for anyone that wants to squint (and because I hope someone else might see something I don't! :haha:)
 



Attached Files:







CAM00523.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 9









CAM00524.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## tl5953

Eltjuh said:


> Exactly as expected: :bfn: - thought it might have a shadow of a line if I laid it down and looked at it, but when I picked it up to have a closer look I didn't see anything!
> 
> Here's 2 pics for anyone that wants to squint (and because I hope someone else might see something I don't! :haha:)

Sorry Hun I don't see anything ... On that note I just got another huge bfn ... Going back to sleep now til 845 and will temp then ... Check back soon :)


----------



## Lara310809

I'm hoping the temp dip I had this morning means I'm ovulating today, after yesterday's clear positive OPK. Today's OPK is positive aswell - test line is darker than the control line, though not as dark as yesterday's one. Not sure what that means, but we DTD last night and OH is working the night shift tonight so not much I can do about it. I did have some very mild cramping in the evening yesterday, so perhaps that was it? I never feel cramping, and I don't know when it usually comes - before or during the release of the egg?


----------



## Blackrain90

Sorry Eltjuh I don't see anything, but I'm on my phone so hard to say.

Lara, I think if you BD last night and O sometime today you should be well covered! Fx'd!


----------



## betsyb

Hi all! 

Sorry I haven't been around much... I've been down with the flu for the past week. Yuck!!Finally starting to feel like a human again! 

Just got finished at the doctor's office, and they are putting me on metformin because of my crazy cycles. 

Anyone ever been on that before?


----------



## Eltjuh

No i didn't think there was anything there but it's still early @ 9 dpo. I got some shooting/stabbing cramps again today on the left.... hope that means something....


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm still waiting for O. I am using my opk's but the lines are getting lighter which confuses me.


----------



## baby4me2013

NDTaber9211 said:


> I'm still waiting for O. I am using my opk's but the lines are getting lighter which confuses me.

Splurge on the CB digi OPK's. It's like $32-35 for 20 of them.


----------



## LoveSanrio

Just wanted to drop in and say :hi:


----------



## tl5953

LoveSanrio said:


> Just wanted to drop in and say :hi:

I was wondering where you went ;) Hi!


----------



## Eltjuh

Woke up this morning, really needed to pee, so I decided to poas  (again) I wasn't going to test again until tomorrow... 
Still think it's negative though.... have a squint for me please?!
 



Attached Files:







CAM00541.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## LoveSanrio

tl5953 said:


> LoveSanrio said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to drop in and say :hi:
> 
> I was wondering where you went ;) Hi!Click to expand...

Yep, been nursing everyone in my house back to health after the stomach flu. Today is my kids first day back to school after 5 days of being home!!



Eltjuh said:


> Woke up this morning, really needed to pee, so I decided to poas  (again) I wasn't going to test again until tomorrow...
> Still think it's negative though.... have a squint for me please?!

Looks negative to me hun, sorry! I suck, I know LOL!


----------



## Eltjuh

Haha you don't suck! The stupid test sucks haha :p


----------



## Lara310809

NDTaber9211 said:


> I'm still waiting for O. I am using my opk's but the lines are getting lighter which confuses me.

You could have had a LH surge, but you didn't actually ovulate, and you will ovulate perhaps in a few more days. I had 4 different times of having positive OPKs this month, so I probably just had plenty of surges in which my body tried to ovulate but didn't quite get there. I finally had a proper (obvious) positive on CD25, so I ovulated a lot later than I thought I would. I'd advise you to keep using OPKs in case you're still due to ovulate; perhaps a week or two later than you think. 



Eltjuh said:


> Woke up this morning, really needed to pee, so I decided to poas  (again) I wasn't going to test again until tomorrow...
> Still think it's negative though.... have a squint for me please?!

I can't see anything, sorry. Still early though :)



LoveSanrio said:


> tl5953 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoveSanrio said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to drop in and say :hi:
> 
> I was wondering where you went ;) Hi!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, been nursing everyone in my house back to health after the stomach flu. Today is my kids first day back to school after 5 days of being home!!Click to expand...

I'm glad to hear your girls are better. You didn't get it, did you?


----------



## NDTaber9211

Maybe but my temping hasn't shown ovulation yet so I'll keep trying.


----------



## tl5953

Well, look at my chart ... That is all


----------



## Lara310809

tl5953 - not a great dip, but you're not out just yet :hugs:


----------



## tl5953

I don't get why it's so hard to conceive ... Like if you bd at the peak times, and also remain in a good position afterwards for 1/2 hour ... It should just work! lol ... How many months does a healthy 26/27 year old couple try for before seeking fertility advice?


----------



## Lara310809

I think they say a year, but there's no harm in going now and asking their advice. 

They say that even when you do everything right and you're a fertile couple, there's only a 25% chance of conceiving with every cycle. And I think the statistics are that 80% of fertile couples will conceive in the first year.


----------



## Blackrain90

Sorry tl, hope it goes back up. If this is only your third cycle ttc I'm not sure if doctors would recommend anything yet, usually they like to wait a minimum of six months, but often a year, before doing any tests, because they say it will normally take a healthy couple an average of 6 months to conceive, sometimes more sometimes less. Hope it happens for you soon though!


----------



## tl5953

I wish af would just come or a test be positive ... One minute I feel like af is there and the next I have pinching and twinges in my left ovary area


----------



## twiggers

Sorry tl! I completely understand!


----------



## Blackrain90

tl5953 said:


> I wish af would just come or a test be positive ... One minute I feel like af is there and the next I have pinching and twinges in my left ovary area

It's so weird that you have been having AF pains so long before she arrives but still getting BFN...hopefully you aren't out yet though, see what tomorrows temp brings I guess!


----------



## tl5953

I have quite a bit of creamy cm today ... I can't remember if I usually get that before af or not


----------



## Lara310809

Well that's strange. I finally got crosshairs, but -

* as soon as i filled in my temp i got them, and they were solid, but then when i filled in my CM they went dotted
* it's saying I ovulated two days before I thought I did

I got a positive OPK on CDs 25 & 26, so I figured I wouldn't have ovulated until CD26. CD25 I had all the symptoms of ovulation - cramping, migraine, skin breakout. But now it's saying I ovulated 2 days before - we didn't even DTD around them, hmmm. 

Have you ever heard of FF being wrong, or changing their mind as the days pass? It just doesn't seem right. I kow I can override it, but FF have all these formulae and they should be right :shrug: it's not a _problem_, I just feel like I have no chance of a BFP this month now :dohh:


----------



## Eltjuh

I know what you mean tl, 1 minute i am pretty sure i'm pregnant (had quite a bit of creamy cm last night when i checked my cervix and think i usually get more snotty like cm before af, not sure though) and then i get a bfn and i'm all like, well maybe i'm not pregnant then... it's so confusing! I'm gonna test again in a bit. Wasn't really supposed to test everyday but i just have to! :p


----------



## amanda1235

tl5953 said:


> I don't get why it's so hard to conceive ... Like if you bd at the peak times, and also remain in a good position afterwards for 1/2 hour ... It should just work! lol ... How many months does a healthy 26/27 year old couple try for before seeking fertility advice?

I TOTALLY hear you on this one! This is only my 3rd cylcle trying, but it's like, you're ready to have a baby, so you start doing everything right, at the right times, monitotring everything etc, and yet......nothing. HOWEVER, as I think it was Lara who mentioned, it takes an average of 6-12 months for healthy couples to conceive...so doesn't mean there's anything wrong yet.....it is definitely hard to be patient though!!! :wacko:


----------



## GingerPanda

tl5953 said:


> I don't get why it's so hard to conceive ... Like if you bd at the peak times, and also remain in a good position afterwards for 1/2 hour ... It should just work! lol ... How many months does a healthy 26/27 year old couple try for before seeking fertility advice?

Like everyone else is saying, I totally understand. I'm 23 (24 on March 1st) and DH is 27. We will not have been TTC for a full year, but because my cycles are so screwed up, my doctor made my first fertility appointment for March 20th. I haven't gone more than two weeks without some kind of bleeding at all this whole year. It really sucks. Hopefully I get some answers and some help.


----------



## tl5953

Thanks ladies ... I'm out ... Never trust your chart when it looks as good as mine did ... I'm not using OPKs this cycle, and I'm not testing early ... I'm letting nature take its course ...


----------



## Eltjuh

Sorry to hear tl!! :hugs: Hopefully you'll have more luck next month!!


----------



## Lara310809

Sorry tl5953; fingers crossed for next month :hugs:


----------



## pbjtime

I am 13-15dpo, I say I could be 15 because I did not temp on Sat the 9th- so if I put in a low temp it has me ovulating Sat, putting me at 13dpo- if I put in a higher temp it has me ovulating on the 7th. So best case I am 13dp with no positive test and no af. I have always had a 12dpo, with the longest at 15dpo due to a cyst- and I am getting an ultrasound today so I will kup! Last time with the cyst I had a steady drop from 10dpo until I got AF on 16dpo. I actually had a temp rise today. Not sure what's going on... I also know I ovulated becuase my pre-o temps are always very low, never above 97.5 usually- and after O they are 97.7 and up. So confusing!! No signs of her at all! Had cramping, all gone. All I have is a dull lower back ache and sore BBS. Anyone ever experience this?
Here is my chart
<a href="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3c6328/">My Ovulation Chart</a>


----------



## Blackrain90

Sorry tl :( hope you get your BFP soon.

Lara, my chart on my last cycle changed my O date three times. As I went on there were more signs it was later so it would change, but because some info was contradicting (my CM doesn't match what FF thinks it should) I had dotted crosshairs. Based on temps I would agree with FF, but based on OPK I agree with you. How dark were your positive OPK?


----------



## twiggers

So sorry tl :(


----------



## Eltjuh

Starting to get down now :cry: I had this feeling this was my month.... but I keep getting stupid bfn's!! Tried FRER & Superdrug tests. :( And my temp is either really inaccurate or it's just weird and keeps going up and down... :dohh:


----------



## Lara310809

Blackrain90 said:


> Lara, my chart on my last cycle changed my O date three times. As I went on there were more signs it was later so it would change, but because some info was contradicting (my CM doesn't match what FF thinks it should) I had dotted crosshairs. Based on temps I would agree with FF, but based on OPK I agree with you. How dark were your positive OPK?

I had 5 positive OPKs this cycle, but the one I had on CD26 was much darker than the control line, and all the others had been as dark but not darker than the control line. When you combine that with all the other symptoms I had it's pretty convincing to have ovulated on CD26. If FF doesn't change it I think I'll do a manual override.


----------



## Lara310809

Google is NOT good for you - saw pictures of people's BFPs at 3 and 4DPO... Now I want to test, but I know it'll be BFN, but if they got a positive perhaps I could too... 

Not good for my sanity, esp. considering I have 10 days left :wacko:


----------



## NDTaber9211

My temp took a dip this morning like it is about to show O but I am having no other signs. Negative opks and non fertile cm. I have no idea what is going on lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

Well, a temp drop this morning and another Superdrug :bfn: :S Had a dream that I got a bfp and wrote on here that I finally got my bfp! :cry: bummer!!! 
Not happy today :S


----------



## LoveSanrio

Eltjuh said:


> Well, a temp drop this morning and another Superdrug :bfn: :S Had a dream that I got a bfp and wrote on here that I finally got my bfp! :cry: bummer!!!
> Not happy today :S

Sorry to hear you are so down. I hope things go your way very soon, you really deserve it. :hugs:



So yesterday was my wedding anniversary. Just wanted to drop in and say hey! I am hungover this morning, so I will update you all a bit better later hahaha!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Happy belated anniversary!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Happy anniversary!

I had a massive temp spike this morning. I am hoping I really did O this month. I got barely any sleep last night though so that might be the reason for the spike. I got maybe a solid 1.5 hours of sleep before I temped. Guess we will see tomorrow.


----------



## Lara310809

NDTaber9211 said:


> Happy anniversary!
> 
> I had a massive temp spike this morning. I am hoping I really did O this month. I got barely any sleep last night though so that might be the reason for the spike. I got maybe a solid 1.5 hours of sleep before I temped. Guess we will see tomorrow.

thats a great spike, hopefully it is ovulation. I slept terribly last night, my husband was on a night shift and the kids were running circles round me all night :coffee: this morning my temp was slightly lower than yesterday. I don't know what temps mean anymore, I just do the best I can :lol:


----------



## Blackrain90

NDTaber9211 said:


> Happy anniversary!
> 
> I had a massive temp spike this morning. I am hoping I really did O this month. I got barely any sleep last night though so that might be the reason for the spike. I got maybe a solid 1.5 hours of sleep before I temped. Guess we will see tomorrow.

That seems way to much of a jump to just be from lack of sleep (might have affected it a bit) but looks like a good possibility it was O :)


----------



## LoveSanrio

Hey everyone! How was your weekends? Mine was good. It was nice, but now life is back to normal. I need to start temping, hoping to start tomorrow. 

I did some shopping tonight, bought some stuff for my dog Lucy, bought my cats a big cat tree because they are 20 percent off at Petsmart right now, bought some movies, bought some house stuff, and stuff for the girls.

Now I am at home relaxing. It is nice to just be hanging out!


----------



## tl5953

Hey love ... Glad you had a good weekend ... I worked (blah) but it distracted me from being depressed about another bfn lol ... I've started temping again, although I missed today's ... I really hope we get out bfp this time ... It's my 5th cycle and I'm getting impatient lol ... Fx for us :)


----------



## clynn11

Alright ladies, I know I disappeared for a while... took a bit longer to O than my last couple of cycles... but i'm baaaack!! 2dpo.. (well.. do I get to count myself as 3dpo at midnight?? LOL) and already wanting to POAS. The fact that their super sensitive OSOM tests sitting under my sink is NOT helping.

But SINCE I have OSOMs and they're supposed to be so sensitive (100% accurate at 20miu and a little under 60% accurate at 10miu) they are feeding my POAS addiction, and i've decided that each cycle with OSOMs i'll be testing at 6dpo, 8dpo, 10dpo, and 12dpo. If all BFN i'll wait for AF to show. 4 tests a month isn't TOO bad right?! lol

:hugs: to all the BFN. Better luck this month (get some luck of the Irish rubbing off on us for St. Patties!!!!)


----------



## tl5953

Fx for you Clynn!!


----------



## Girly922

I cannot wait to see a bfp on one of you OSOMs Clynn! 

Sending you all lots of :dust:


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm out! :( :witch: got me this morning... Seems my cycle has changed a little. It was always 30/31 days (exactly the same date every month) but last month (I think it's cause I O'd later - on CD20) it was 34 days. And this month it was 32 days, but I O'd on cd18 so I guess it's true that your LP stays the same length.... 
Anyway, time for a new cycle and new chances!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Girly922

Well as a POAS addict I just had to use my last test. A FRER. It's so cool. The test line is so dark the control line is really faint :happydance: :happydance: 

https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg165/Georgie_and_Chris/39A63461-8FA2-4818-A649-89652F6690E7-51840-0000353C4BE1BCCF.jpg


----------



## Lara310809

Sorry to hear it Eltjuh; hopefully this new cycle brings you a BFP


----------



## tl5953

Sorry Eltjuh :hug:


----------



## Eltjuh

Thanks girls!! 
Do you have any advice as to pinpointing ovulation before it actually happens??? It's usually supposed to happen around the same time right??? Cause with temping you won't find out until after it's happened!
Or should I use OPK's aswell??


----------



## Lara310809

I'd recommend using OPKs; if you get a positive then you'll ovulate 12-48hrs later At least then you have a heads up. And simpl because of my cycle this month and having several positives I'd recommend testing until FF confirms your ovulation with crosshairs. Also do you observe CM? You can get clues that way as to when you'll ovulate


----------



## Eltjuh

yeah I check my cm and cp. And a friend has just offered to post me some left over cd digi opks she had left and some ttc vitamins. So hopefully we'll get that bfp next month!!


----------



## tl5953

In my experience you don't always ovulate the same time ... I would definitely use OPKs as well :)


----------



## tl5953

That, or just make sure you bd every other other day lol


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## betsyb

clynn11 said:


> Alright ladies, I know I disappeared for a while... took a bit longer to O than my last couple of cycles... but i'm baaaack!! 2dpo.. (well.. do I get to count myself as 3dpo at midnight?? LOL) and already wanting to POAS. The fact that their super sensitive OSOM tests sitting under my sink is NOT helping.
> 
> But SINCE I have OSOMs and they're supposed to be so sensitive (100% accurate at 20miu and a little under 60% accurate at 10miu) they are feeding my POAS addiction, and i've decided that each cycle with OSOMs i'll be testing at 6dpo, 8dpo, 10dpo, and 12dpo. If all BFN i'll wait for AF to show. 4 tests a month isn't TOO bad right?! lol
> 
> :hugs: to all the BFN. Better luck this month (get some luck of the Irish rubbing off on us for St. Patties!!!!)

Yes! FX'd for you!



Eltjuh said:


> I'm out! :( :witch: got me this morning... Seems my cycle has changed a little. It was always 30/31 days (exactly the same date every month) but last month (I think it's cause I O'd later - on CD20) it was 34 days. And this month it was 32 days, but I O'd on cd18 so I guess it's true that your LP stays the same length....
> Anyway, time for a new cycle and new chances!

So sorry Eltjuh....:hugs:

AFM, Well, I'm moving into the POAS addiction phase of my cycle. :)

This month, I've started on Metformin (which has not been a walk in the park--ugh!), so I'm anxious to watch my OPKs and see if my pattern is any different from past months.

One thing I have noticed...even though my cycles are all over the place...is that, for the past three months, I have spotted exactly 8 days before I get my first positive OPK. Everything I've read about ovulation bleeding says that it typically occurs just a few days before O. Has anyone ever had this before? Any ideas?


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## baby4me2013

twiggers said:


> Ugh o pos OPK yet...starting to worry since last month they started cd13 and I'm on cd15 now. Plus peeing on these $2 sticks is expensive!!

I know how you feel. I'm in the same boat. Should have had pos opk yesterday but still negative. Ugh!!!!!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Lara310809

I bought these pregnancy test strips from Amazon: 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001G61MU4/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The packaging has the brand name "Pro Matris". The tests came in an envelope with no leaflet, and the packet doesn't say how to use it. Has anyone used these? What I need to know are the timings:

- how long do I need to dip the strip in the pee
- how long it takes for the result to show
- how long is the timeframe, ie after how long should I NOT read the results?


----------



## GingerPanda

Lara310809 said:


> I bought these pregnancy test strips from Amazon:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001G61MU4/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> The packaging has the brand name "Pro Matris". The tests came in an envelope with no leaflet, and the packet doesn't say how to use it. Has anyone used these? What I need to know are the timings:
> 
> - how long do I need to dip the strip in the pee
> - how long it takes for the result to show
> - how long is the timeframe, ie after how long should I NOT read the results?

I don't know for sure, but I say you'd be safe with a standard 5-10 second dip, wait 3 minutes to read the test, and disregard after 10 minutes?

I feel like it doesn't speak well of the tests that they didn't even come with instructions.


----------



## Lara310809

GingerPanda said:


> Lara310809 said:
> 
> 
> I bought these pregnancy test strips from Amazon:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001G61MU4/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> The packaging has the brand name "Pro Matris". The tests came in an envelope with no leaflet, and the packet doesn't say how to use it. Has anyone used these? What I need to know are the timings:
> 
> - how long do I need to dip the strip in the pee
> - how long it takes for the result to show
> - how long is the timeframe, ie after how long should I NOT read the results?
> 
> I don't know for sure, but I say you'd be safe with a standard 5-10 second dip, wait 3 minutes to read the test, and disregard after 10 minutes?
> 
> I feel like it doesn't speak well of the tests that they didn't even come with instructions.Click to expand...

Hah, that's exactly what I thought. I heard bad things about ICs (eg lots of evaps, low sensitivity) after I ordered them, so I'm not expecting anything from them. I tested with one (still v early at 8dpo) and got a negative. I'm not wasting the expensive brands this early on though :lol:


----------



## Eltjuh

I find ic dipstrips are VERY faint! i threw mine out thinking it was bfn then heard they're really faint so dug it out the trash and there was a very faint line (when i was pg with my son). Anyway, i usually dip my sticks in until i can see the pee starting to come across the window cause i've had it once where i timed it for 10 seconds and nothing happened so had to dip it in again, but that was a normal test not an ic. And i usually just go with 10 minutes and then don't look at it again, though i do still look at it :p haha


----------



## Eltjuh

Look what our son did today- Note he's only 2 years old (and about 8 days)!!! 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200754046670798


We were stunned!!! :shock: :saywhat:


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh also, Does anyone have any idea why my periods have got shorter?? Before they used to be about 5 days long. At least 4 days of bleeding but now it's cd3 and there's nothing there now! Hadn't been to the toilet for about 5hrs and there was nothing on my pad and nothing when I wiped either!! :shrug: Dunno what's going on!


----------



## Blackrain90

Don't know! If your temps were higher I would say implantation bleeding but I don't think that's the case lol. Mine were always a week so I don't know, maybe it will start again tomorrow?


----------



## adopim

Eltjuh said:


> Oh also, Does anyone have any idea why my periods have got shorter?? Before they used to be about 5 days long. At least 4 days of bleeding but now it's cd3 and there's nothing there now! Hadn't been to the toilet for about 5hrs and there was nothing on my pad and nothing when I wiped either!! :shrug: Dunno what's going on!

There have been a few times in the last few years that I would only have a day or two of normal bleeding and that was it. Not sure why, but the next cycle they usually went back to my usual 4 days. A couple times I remember bleeding normally for 2 days, then nothing for a day or 2 and then bleeding some more for a couple days. Very strange indeed. I'd just see if they go back to normal in the next cycle or two.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Eltjuh

I did have a little bit of spotting again today, which was weird considering there was nothing before and in the morning there was just a bit of brown blood and then this afternoon there was some pink... but Oh well!! :shrug:
I'm just gonna keep temping and am expecting some cb digi opks aswell so I can do them and hopefully we can catch the eggy this month! 
I think maybe last cycle we didn't catch it cause we hadn't really 'emptied out the old/lazy sperm' (iykwim :winkwink:) (Well I think that could be part of the reason anyway).


----------



## Lara310809

Eltjuh said:


> Look what our son did today- Note he's only 2 years old (and about 8 days)!!!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200754046670798
> 
> 
> We were stunned!!! :shock: :saywhat:

i can't see it :( my laptop is knackered so it won't play vids, and my OHs iPad doesn't have flash installed and he won't let me install it :( what did he do??

Makes sense about the lazy sperm, and re the period being shorter, I'm not sure, but mine vary sometimes. I think the level of activity has something to do with it. I was really active after I had my second baby and my postpartum bleed was finished after 2 weeks, but with my first it took 4 weeks. I find my periods are also shorter if I'm walking lots or busy, opposed to the days I'm at home


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh haha, I ordered a kettlebell (this weight with a handle basically), it weighs 5 kilo's and he just picked it up randomly and started walking around with it!! 
He even managed to lift it up a bit (well quite a bit considering his size) to put it on his chair!! Crazy boy!!  I took it away ofcourse cause it can't be good for his back surely, but he'd already picked it up before I even had a chance to put it away haha  
My husband always calls him 'the hulk' :) haha


----------



## Lara310809

Eltjuh said:


> Oh haha, I ordered a kettlebell (this weight with a handle basically), it weighs 5 kilo's and he just picked it up randomly and started walking around with it!!
> He even managed to lift it up a bit (well quite a bit considering his size) to put it on his chair!! Crazy boy!!  I took it away ofcourse cause it can't be good for his back surely, but he'd already picked it up before I even had a chance to put it away haha
> My husband always calls him 'the hulk' :) haha

:lol: worlds strongest man in training :winkwink:


----------



## LoveSanrio

Hey everyone! Ive had bronchitis :( I have lost my voice completely, unless I manage to get out some squeaks that sound like a 90 year old woman. Have had a fever ect.

I am feeling a teensy bit better today...hoping that continues. I havent been temping, and have had hardly any bding this cycle because of everyone having the stomach flu, and then now me being sick. I need to get started though, because I O in 5 days!! Or round about. I dont feel very hopeful about this cycle, but I'll give it a shot anyhow.


----------



## Eltjuh

as long as you manage to bd around O you should be alright :) But I wouldn't put too much pressure on yourself, just go with what you feel you're up to and see how things go! Easier said than done I know, cause when you really want that baby it's hard to give up bding (even if you're ill or something like that).

Good luck, hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## Lara310809

Sorry to hear that LoveSanrio; hopefully you're on the way back up now. Are the family getting better too? I agree, don't worry about the temping etc if you're not up to it, but if you can DTD around ovulation then you're in with a chance, definitely. Take it easy though.


----------



## baby4me2013

Hey girls! I know I haven't posted in a while, but I've been lurking. 

I REALLY NEED YOUR HELP!!!!

I'm on CD 19 and I was supposed to O CD18. I've been temping and I started OPKing CD9. So far no Pos OPK. I'm like WHAAAAAAA???? 

Today I am waaaay above the coverline on my chart. Can I O without picking it up on the OPK? I did have a major crazy mood swing on Thursday. I've otherwise had all signs and symptoms of O, just no OPK. 

The last 5 days I've been testing like crazy 4-5 tests per day. So there's really no way I missed it unless it was in the middle of the night. But last month it was positive for like 3 days. So I just can't see it. 

I've been using the CB digi OPKs, and the lines are no where near close and haven't changed much in the last week. 

The conclusion I've come to is that this is an anovulatory month. :cry:

If you have any ideas, I'd appreciate it. I guess I'll just keep POAS every two hours. UGH, I hate this!!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Has FF said you ovulated??? I would say it's more likely not to get a +OPK and still O than it is not to O and have high temps!? :shrug: Not sure though... 
Unless you're ill ofcourse or have other reason to have a high temp. 

Fingers crossed you did O, or you still will!!


----------



## Lara310809

You can definitely ovulate without getting a positive OPK; OPKs don't work for everyone unfortunately. Until you have a few more days of raised temps though, FF won't put your crosshairs in to confirm ovulation, so at the moment it's a bit of a guess. You could BD to cover your bases, but it could also be that the raised temp is just a fluke, and you're yet to ovulate. Keep doing the OPKs until you see crosshairs, I'd say. Just in case yoU DO get a positive in the next few days.


----------



## Lara310809

For the ladies that use FRERs, I took a test this morning and it was BFN, but before the three mins were up I THINK I saw what looked like a silvery line where the test line would have been. Silvery, perhaps transluscent. I turned it towards the light and I'm pretty sure I saw a contour in the shape of a line, that confirmed it WAS there, IYKWIM. 

But it disappeared when the three mins were over; not even a trace of it. Has anyone had anything like this? I'm assuming it's still BFN for my own sanity, I just thought it was weird, and I've been wondering about it all day. Perhaps it's a BFP in the making, or perhaps the liquid pooled there for a few mins before dispersing... I'm not sure


----------



## Eltjuh

Lara310809 said:


> For the ladies that use FRERs, I took a test this morning and it was BFN, but before the three mins were up I THINK I saw what looked like a silvery line where the test line would have been. Silvery, perhaps transluscent. I turned it towards the light and I'm pretty sure I saw a contour in the shape of a line, that confirmed it WAS there, IYKWIM.
> 
> But it disappeared when the three mins were over; not even a trace of it. Has anyone had anything like this? I'm assuming it's still BFN for my own sanity, I just thought it was weird, and I've been wondering about it all day. Perhaps it's a BFP in the making, or perhaps the liquid pooled there for a few mins before dispersing... I'm not sure

Sorry to have to disappoint, but I've had it almost every time I've used it, when the pee moves across I see a white/silvery line there, I'm guessing that's where the line should be if you get a bfp, but everytime it's happened I've had a bfn and AF turned up. It might've happened every time I used them, but not sure, as I just stopped looking at it when the pee moves across...


----------



## Lara310809

Fair enough; I'd rather hear that than someone get me excited about a BFP :) I googled it but could only find information about seeing a silvery line AFTER the three mins, and this was WAY before, which is why I was confused. I've heard of indentation lines, but I think this is different, from what I understand :shrug:


----------



## LoveSanrio

Eltjuh said:


> as long as you manage to bd around O you should be alright :) But I wouldn't put too much pressure on yourself, just go with what you feel you're up to and see how things go! Easier said than done I know, cause when you really want that baby it's hard to give up bding (even if you're ill or something like that).
> 
> Good luck, hope you feel better soon!!




Lara310809 said:


> Sorry to hear that LoveSanrio; hopefully you're on the way back up now. Are the family getting better too? I agree, don't worry about the temping etc if you're not up to it, but if you can DTD around ovulation then you're in with a chance, definitely. Take it easy though.

Thanks to you both :) I did manage to get some BD'ing in at 7am today! I am going to skip tomorrow, then go for it on Monday, and shortly after I should be getting my positive OPK, so lots of BDing! I feel like crap, but not crappy enough to give up BD'ing...or even sex in general! LOL


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## baby4me2013

I've come for your expertise. :thumbup:

I don't use FF as I should. But I use countdowntopregnancy. I charted last month a little but realized I had a bad thermometer, so I discontinued for a bit and then got a new one. So you will see for Jan that there are missing temps, but it clearly shows I O'ed and I had 3 days of :bfp: OPKs. So that was pretty clear.

This month however isn't. I have been POAS like crazy and no where near a positive at all. But if you look at my chart it looks like I O'ed on Friday? I still need a temp for tomorrow am to be above coverline, but I think this is what is going on. Also I had a HUGE mood swing out of nowhere on Thursday night for like an hour and a half. So it seems like I O'ed but without a :bfp: OPK I'm not sure.

Here's my main question. If I've been POAS (digital not monitor) like 3-5 times a day without a positive and I've got a chart that looks like this one, could I have still O'ed? I'm just worried it's anovulatory. Please if you have any insight I would appreciate it! Thanks in advance.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/homepage/?u=108834


----------



## Lara310809

baby4me2013 said:


> I've come for your expertise. :thumbup:
> 
> I don't use FF as I should. But I use countdowntopregnancy. I charted last month a little but realized I had a bad thermometer, so I discontinued for a bit and then got a new one. So you will see for Jan that there are missing temps, but it clearly shows I O'ed and I had 3 days of :bfp: OPKs. So that was pretty clear.
> 
> This month however isn't. I have been POAS like crazy and no where near a positive at all. But if you look at my chart it looks like I O'ed on Friday? I still need a temp for tomorrow am to be above coverline, but I think this is what is going on. Also I had a HUGE mood swing out of nowhere on Thursday night for like an hour and a half. So it seems like I O'ed but without a :bfp: OPK I'm not sure.
> 
> Here's my main question. If I've been POAS (digital not monitor) like 3-5 times a day without a positive and I've got a chart that looks like this one, could I have still O'ed? I'm just worried it's anovulatory. Please if you have any insight I would appreciate it! Thanks in advance.
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/homepage/?u=108834

yes it does look like you've ovulated; OPKs don't always pick up the surge


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah I'd say you O'd on cd 16. But I'm still a newbie when it comes to charting...


----------



## Blackrain90

If you temp stays well above your cover line, I would say you did O, but if you temp keeps dropping I would say no.


----------



## tl5953

Well ladies, I'm clearly not charting this month, I think it's just one less thing for me to worry about ... I am using OPKs though ... They're progressing but no pos yet ... Tmi, I just got a bad cramp and a gush of watery cm so I'm thinking in the next couple days or so? Do any of you get Ov pain before ovulation? Or only at ovulation?


----------



## Girly922

I get OV pain on ovulation but not every cycle. And normally only get it on the right side. But I guess it all differs from person to person. Good luck!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## tl5953

Yay twiggers!

Another question that I like to get opinions on is ... Do I really after lay down after bd to have a chance?


----------



## betsyb

tl5953 said:


> Yay twiggers!
> 
> Another question that I like to get opinions on is ... Do I really after lay down after bd to have a chance?

Oh, I'd like to hear what you guys have heard/think about that, too!

Well, my first month on Metformin, and I got a postive OPK on CD 19. Yes, late, but I'm excited to get a positive! Luckily, we BD the two days before and are going to keep on for the next few days!

Question--I got my a positive OPK yesterday morning, then it went negative yesterday night (using a digital, so definitely positive and definitely negative). Then, I got another positive one this morning! Any ideas on what this means? 

Thanks, y'all!


----------



## Eltjuh

I layed down after with hips elevated and even stood on my head and all sorts when we were ttc my son. It worked  But we also conceived once when I didn't lay down afterwards, cause we weren't trying...... So I'm not sure about it.... Not too bothered about doing it anymore either, though it's usually nice to just lay there and cuddle for a bit after anyway, so I usually just do that! 

Betsyb, maybe your pee was more diluted last night and more concentrated this morning... meaning that your negative would've/should've been positive if you held it for longer. That's the only explanation I can come up with....


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## clynn11

I've actually been falling asleep afterwards! Lol. Hope that's good for the swimmers to get to the egg!

9dpo here, tested this morning and THOUGHT I saw a faint something... but I think it's BFN :cry: having these OSOM tests makes me feel out because they're so sensitive
 



Attached Files:







20130304_103237.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Eltjuh

I thought maybe there was the start of something,but not sure! Maybe you implanted late...


----------



## adopim

I would always elevate my hips for a while. I used SoftCups last cycle, so I elevated my hips for only maybe 5-10 minutes before inserting the cup. I always figured that it couldn't hurt anything.


----------



## Girly922

I elevated my hips for like 20mins after each time but not sure how much it helps. One thing that I'm convinced helped was if me and OH orgasmed together. Kinda helps everything go further. Lol. :blush:


----------



## Eltjuh

yeah apparently orgasms help it along.... Though they say if you want a girl you shouldn't orgasm.... but hey atm I'm just wanting to be pregnant and get that bfp regardless of whether it's a boy or girl.


----------



## Girly922

Oh I'd never heard that before. Lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

I couldn't remember exactly why but here's the answer: Shallow penetration coupled with the sperm deposited close to the entrance favors female conception because the area is more acidic, which inhibits the weaker Y sperm, according to the theory. To allow the Y sperm to reach the egg first (which supposedly moves at a faster rate), deeper penetration should be sought, to deposit the sperm at the least acidic area near the uterus opening. - That's according to the Shettles Method.


I'm still on the fence about the Shettles Method though! I don't know whether it actually works. There have been people that say it does and others say it doesn't work so it's a guessing game, but I figured it was worth trying. But now I'm really really wanting this baby so I'd rather just catch the egg than miss it again! (With the shettles method for a girl you're only supposed to BD up until 3 days before O, so that kind of decreases your chances)


----------



## Lara310809

I'm pretty sure I had an orgasm each time and I had two girls :thumbup: I suggested the Shettles method to my OH and he decided right off the bat that it's "bullsh*t". I think the _theory _is there, about the male sperm being faster but dying sooner and then the females come in all slowly like and hang around for days... but at the end of the day it doesn't give you a definite answer, does it?


----------



## Girly922

I had heard about X sperm living longer so to conceive a girl not to BD on O day but I didn't know about the shallow/deep penetration thing. Even though we don't mind what we have as long as they're healthy, I know OH likes the idea of a boy first.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Blackrain90

We didn't follow shettles method, but I would think solely based on that theory,would have higher chances of having a boy. Right before/day of O, deep penetration, but no big O for me on ovulation day (can't remember day before). So will let you ladies know how accurate that was for me when I find out! :)


----------



## adopim

I heard about all the theories and decided that I will probably never use them. I too can understand the theory behind it but still don't really buy it. There's always those sperm that don't follow the "norm".
For us, DH had caffeine before our BD sessions (I've heard conducive to male sperm), we used SMEP so we BDed 5 days before, 3 days before, 1 day before, the day of, and the day after Ov. Always deep penetration and I always orgasmed after he did. We'll see in a couple months what the turn out ended up being :)


----------



## tl5953

Ladies is this positive? Or maybe tomorrow? I did have LOTS of episodes of watery cm yesterday, not so much today tho ...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Blackrain90

Hmm..hard to tell in picture, but I would guess so?


----------



## tl5953

Blackrain90 said:


> Hmm..hard to tell in picture, but I would guess so?

How have you been! How's the pregnancy so far? I see your bean has digits now lol


----------



## Blackrain90

Haha yep! I'm doing good, tried going off my B6 and started feeling really sick, so thinking I'm going to stay on it until 2nd tri, guessing its the reason I've felt this good up to now. Still on and off bleh, but not as bad. 

You get to baby dancing!!


----------



## adopim

tl5953 said:


> Ladies is this positive? Or maybe tomorrow? I did have LOTS of episodes of watery cm yesterday, not so much today tho ...

Hmm, I can only see it on my phone but it doesn't look completely positive to me. I could be wrong, but I am on my phone so maybe it's not showing up right for me...


----------



## tl5953

Blackrain90 said:


> Haha yep! I'm doing good, tried going off my B6 and started feeling really sick, so thinking I'm going to stay on it until 2nd tri, guessing its the reason I've felt this good up to now. Still on and off bleh, but not as bad.
> 
> You get to baby dancing!!

Just did! lol tmi


----------



## tl5953

adopim said:


> tl5953 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies is this positive? Or maybe tomorrow? I did have LOTS of episodes of watery cm yesterday, not so much today tho ...
> 
> Hmm, I can only see it on my phone but it doesn't look completely positive to me. I could be wrong, but I am on my phone so maybe it's not showing up right for me...Click to expand...

No I'm thinking tomorrow I'll get a positive ... Thx for looking hun


----------



## Blackrain90

Haha good girl! Yeah I'd say if that isn't positive, it will be soon! All my fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## adopim

Blackrain90 said:


> Haha yep! I'm doing good, tried going off my B6 and started feeling really sick, so thinking I'm going to stay on it until 2nd tri, guessing its the reason I've felt this good up to now. Still on and off bleh, but not as bad.
> 
> You get to baby dancing!!

At my appointment, the nurse told me to stay on my B6 until 13 weeks. I really believe that is what has helped me not be as sick as I was with my DD.



tl5953 said:


> No I'm thinking tomorrow I'll get a positive ... Thx for looking hun

Fx'd! :dust:


----------



## Blackrain90

adopim said:


> Blackrain90 said:
> 
> 
> Haha yep! I'm doing good, tried going off my B6 and started feeling really sick, so thinking I'm going to stay on it until 2nd tri, guessing its the reason I've felt this good up to now. Still on and off bleh, but not as bad.
> 
> You get to baby dancing!!
> 
> At my appointment, the nurse told me to stay on my B6 until 13 weeks. I really believe that is what has helped me not be as sick as I was with my DD.
> 
> 
> 
> tl5953 said:
> 
> 
> No I'm thinking tomorrow I'll get a positive ... Thx for looking hunClick to expand...
> 
> Fx'd! :dust:Click to expand...

It's weird, I went on B6 on my own when TTC, and when I went for my first prenatal I asked when to stop it, and doc said right now as there was no point in taking it...but yeah even off one day I was practically bed-ridden with nausea, so no way I'm stopping it anytime soon! Mind you if he knew that, I'm sure he would have recommended staying on lol.


----------



## adopim

Blackrain90 said:


> It's weird, I went on B6 on my own when TTC, and when I went for my first prenatal I asked when to stop it, and doc said right now as there was no point in taking it...but yeah even off one day I was practically bed-ridden with nausea, so no way I'm stopping it anytime soon! Mind you if he knew that, I'm sure he would have recommended staying on lol.

I told the nurse I was taking it for a sort of short luteal phase so she told me to definitely stay on it. Strange how different professionals can have differing opinions. She told me that it probably was helping with the MS.


----------



## Girly922

My prenatals have b6 in them. Maybe that's why the odd day that I forget to take them I'm sick as a dog. It really is awful. I didn't know b6 could help ms.


----------



## LoveSanrio

Prenatals make me sick as crap man. ESPECIALLY if I switch the kind I am taking....vomit city then hahaha!! I do hear that B6 helps with MS. The key is to take it before you get preg, bc then your body is used to it. Trying to take it after you get PG will give you MS. It did me at least haha!

So, OPK tonight, getting darker! I will get a positive tomorrow or the next day! BD time!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Wow, all this info makes me glad I've been taking prenatals since September!


----------



## betsyb

LoveSanrio said:


> Prenatals make me sick as crap man. ESPECIALLY if I switch the kind I am taking....vomit city then hahaha!! I do hear that B6 helps with MS. The key is to take it before you get preg, bc then your body is used to it. Trying to take it after you get PG will give you MS. It did me at least haha!
> 
> So, OPK tonight, getting darker! I will get a positive tomorrow or the next day! BD time!!

Good luck! I'll be crossing my fingers for you!

Lots of prenatals have made me sick, too. The only brand I've found that doesn't make me sick is the Puritan's Pride Prenatal Complex. Bonus---they ALWAYS have buy 2 get 3 free deals, so they are a really great price!


----------



## Lara310809

I suppose it's not always that way. With my first I was taking prenatal vitamins while we were TTC; about 2 months before I conceived, and I was constantly nauseus and felt terrible. 

The second time around while we _were _TTC I didn't bother taking vitamins until I was about 4 weeks pregnant (I'd had my BFP before then), and due to being busy and so disorganised, I only took them sporadically. While I vomited more than in my first pregnancy (about 1-2 times a week), I was hardly nauseus at all.


----------



## LoveSanrio

betsyb said:


> LoveSanrio said:
> 
> 
> Prenatals make me sick as crap man. ESPECIALLY if I switch the kind I am taking....vomit city then hahaha!! I do hear that B6 helps with MS. The key is to take it before you get preg, bc then your body is used to it. Trying to take it after you get PG will give you MS. It did me at least haha!
> 
> So, OPK tonight, getting darker! I will get a positive tomorrow or the next day! BD time!!
> 
> Good luck! I'll be crossing my fingers for you!
> 
> Lots of prenatals have made me sick, too. The only brand I've found that doesn't make me sick is the Puritan's Pride Prenatal Complex. Bonus---they ALWAYS have buy 2 get 3 free deals, so they are a really great price!Click to expand...

OoOoOH!! I will have to remember that about those prenatals! That is a good deal! :thumbup:


----------



## Blackrain90

Oddly enough, my prenatals have never made me sick. And they do also have b6 in them, but only like 2mg (I currently take an extra 50mg)

Yay LoveSanrio, get in that bedroom!!!


----------



## tl5953

Prenatals have never made me sick either (woohoo)

Another 'woohoo':
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## LillyTame

tl5953 said:


> Prenatals have never made me sick either (woohoo)
> 
> Another 'woohoo':

Oh wow that last one looks perfect! I dont think Ive ever gotten one that dark.

AFM, i always feel like i dont belong here for the first two weeks of a cycle but then by the time im ready to start using my opks i remember why i started following this thread lol. I am itching soooo bad to start my opks but i promised myself i wouldnt start too early this cycle because last cycle it took so long i started to get discouraged. Im basically starting SMEP tomorrow, so no opks until cd 16(although i took one yesterday when i received them in the mail, had to get it out of my system lol) So anyway....im baaaack, where i belong lol


----------



## tl5953

LillyTame said:


> tl5953 said:
> 
> 
> Prenatals have never made me sick either (woohoo)
> 
> Another 'woohoo':
> 
> Oh wow that last one looks perfect! I dont think Ive ever gotten one that dark.
> 
> AFM, i always feel like i dont belong here for the first two weeks of a cycle but then by the time im ready to start using my opks i remember why i started following this thread lol. I am itching soooo bad to start my opks but i promised myself i wouldnt start too early this cycle because last cycle it took so long i started to get discouraged. Im basically starting SMEP tomorrow, so no opks until cd 16(although i took one yesterday when i received them in the mail, had to get it out of my system lol) So anyway....im baaaack, where i belong lolClick to expand...

How long are your cycles? I'd start now .. Never know if Ov might happen early!


----------



## Eltjuh

When do you usually O LillyTame??? I usually O around cd18 (20 according to FF last month, but that was kind of all over the place). So I was gonna start using OPK's around CD10 or 12.


----------



## LoveSanrio

Blackrain90 said:


> Oddly enough, my prenatals have never made me sick. And they do also have b6 in them, but only like 2mg (I currently take an extra 50mg)
> 
> Yay LoveSanrio, get in that bedroom!!!

Hahaha! Yep! Took care of that tonight. I am now cd20, so I should have a positive OPK tonight for O tomorrow. So hoping to catch that eggy this month. I will say not temping has taken stress off of me. It was just another thing to worry about. I'm just gonna try and go with the flow, and hope for the best. It worked with my last 4 pregnancies!


----------



## Eltjuh

Hey girls! I've realised something today that I hadn't noticed before so I thought I'd ask your opinions/experiences on this.... 

I'm only CD9 but have been having a lot of creamy cm the past 2 days or so. I haven't noticed this before with other cycles, as far as I can remember anyway.... Do you experience this??


----------



## amanda1235

So reading all the comments about prenatals makes me wonder if that was my problem for the past 2 cycles. I've been taking centrum materna as well as extra folic acid, and this is the first month I haven't been super nauseous after o'ing......maybe it's because my body's used to them now? Or maybe, it's a different sign? Hehehehe I'm 5dpo today, and really trying hard not to poas.....sigh, 7 days to go till I will start testing!

Eltjuh, I've never experienced that, but doesn't mean. It's not normal :)


----------



## tl5953

LoveSanrio said:


> Blackrain90 said:
> 
> 
> Oddly enough, my prenatals have never made me sick. And they do also have b6 in them, but only like 2mg (I currently take an extra 50mg)
> 
> Yay LoveSanrio, get in that bedroom!!!
> 
> Hahaha! Yep! Took care of that tonight. I am now cd20, so I should have a positive OPK tonight for O tomorrow. So hoping to catch that eggy this month. I will say not temping has taken stress off of me. It was just another thing to worry about. I'm just gonna try and go with the flow, and hope for the best. It worked with my last 4 pregnancies!Click to expand...

I hope this is our month Love. I stopped temping too and it's so much nicer ... It doesn't feel like a full time job, and I'm actually enjoying the bd lol ... DH and I are getting a lot in (tmi) so I'm really hoping its our month!!! I also just found out my cousin is preg only 1 month so it'd be nice to be bump buddies :)


----------



## tl5953

Eltjuh said:


> Hey girls! I've realised something today that I hadn't noticed before so I thought I'd ask your opinions/experiences on this....
> 
> I'm only CD9 but have been having a lot of creamy cm the past 2 days or so. I haven't noticed this before with other cycles, as far as I can remember anyway.... Do you experience this??

Yes Hun ... I experience alllll types of cm all over my cycle ... Everyone is different I guess ...


----------



## GingerPanda

AF may or may not be late for me! My cycles are usually 30 days, sometimes 31 or 32. Today is CD31. I've been practicing self-control, and I haven't tested at all. I'll wait and see if she shows up by Saturday. If not, I'll take that last FRER!


----------



## LillyTame

tl5953 said:


> How long are your cycles? I'd start now .. Never know if Ov might happen early!




Eltjuh said:


> When do you usually O LillyTame??? I usually O around cd18 (20 according to FF last month, but that was kind of all over the place). So I was gonna start using OPK's around CD10 or 12.


Nope! I've decided to avoid testing too much, it leaves me disappointed. Since November I noticed that I was getting OV pain between the 5th-9th of every month, no matter how long the cycle. Well when I officially started temping and charting FF told me I was likely to OV during a certain period that was totally off from what I knew my body was doing...and sure enough I got my pos OPK when I knew I would and not when FF suggested. So instead of testing early I'm going to wait. But that doesn't mean there will be no BD in the mean time :haha: But this system isn't written in stone...I'm flexible...totally ok with throwing in a test here and there to make sure sticks aren't getting dark yet, like I did when I first got them. And I might do one today because my temp took a tiny dip and I just wanna be sure I'm not close. A semi-dark stick means I'll start testing everyone 8-12hrs, a faint stick means waiting another day. 

After all, 2 months of doing it the early way hasn't gotten me anywhere, I think I can afford to experiment and do things my way...which I think equal less stressing over that stupid OPK...less stress is always better, right? :thumbup:

But once I hit CD16...all bets are off...it's testapalooza! lol

Again, I'm just basing my plan off what my cycles have been doing since November.


----------



## tl5953

Ladies are the bottom 2 positive? Just need a second set of eyes :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## twiggers

Second from bottom looks like it.


----------



## LillyTame

twiggers said:


> Second from bottom looks like it.

I concur:thumbup:


----------



## tl5953

So you don't think the bottom is positive too? I thought it was ...


----------



## LillyTame

13 is REALLY dark...I think your highest peak hit between that one and the last one and it's starting to go back down now.

Edit: But urine concentration can make a difference, so I would keep taking test till it fades for sure, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## GingerPanda

tl5953 said:


> So you don't think the bottom is positive too? I thought it was ...

It looks really close, but not quite! I'd say the second from the bottom is positive.


----------



## twiggers

Agree with others. Bottom looks like it is just starting to fade.


----------



## tl5953

So we have bd the past 3 days including this morning and I plan on bugging him tonight lol ... Do I keep BDing after today? I'm having STRONG left ovary pain ... I'm thinking I'm Ov right now ... By my tests, could I be Ov now? Ahh! Do I have a chance?


----------



## LillyTame

I definitely say you still have a chance! Those days leading up to OV are very important! Today, tomorrow, and one more day should do the trick! :thumbup:


----------



## tl5953

I will be exhausted lol but I'll sure try ... I'm like doubled over with pain .. Is that normal with Ov sometimes?


----------



## LillyTame

Intensity varies...i know my left side is always worse than my right. From what ive read, as long as it only lasts about a day that may be normal for you, but you should talk to your doc if it last more than a day...could mean endomitriosis, sorry if i spelled that wrong, im on my phone. I would do a quick google search just to get specifics. Mines feels like someone is literally twisting and pinching my ovary or something lol but it doesnt last long enough for me to even take pain meds


----------



## tl5953

Mine started today and seems to be tapering off ... I also have very regular Ov and periods so I'm thinking I'm in the clear for endometriosis ... I hope anyways ... Man I'm feeling broody today!! And DH is in a cranky man-mood so no bd for me tonight ... We did bd this morning though, so at least we did it once today ... I'll try and get a morning bd in tomorrow! lol but I really think Ov is taking place as we speak ... I would've liked 1 more day to bd, but hopefully we did it enough ... Here's a link to my chart so you can see when we bd and had pos OPK ... I'm not temping anymore ... https://www.fertilityfriend.com/m/chart.php


----------



## Eltjuh

tl5953 said:


> Ladies are the bottom 2 positive? Just need a second set of eyes :)




tl5953 said:


> Mine started today and seems to be tapering off ... I also have very regular Ov and periods so I'm thinking I'm in the clear for endometriosis ... I hope anyways ... Man I'm feeling broody today!! And DH is in a cranky man-mood so no bd for me tonight ... We did bd this morning though, so at least we did it once today ... I'll try and get a morning bd in tomorrow! lol but I really think Ov is taking place as we speak ... I would've liked 1 more day to bd, but hopefully we did it enough ... Here's a link to my chart so you can see when we bd and had pos OPK ... I'm not temping anymore ... https://www.fertilityfriend.com/m/chart.php

Yeah I agree with the others about the OPKs!! 
Can't see your chart though, when I click on it it takes me to mine!


----------



## LoveSanrio

No positive OPK for me yet, and its CD21. Last month I O'd on this day...not sure what is going on, but hoping for a positive today.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## tl5953

Where's the action ladies?? So quiet today ...


----------



## LoveSanrio

I'M ADDICTED TO THE NEW SIMCITY!!! LOL :wacko:


----------



## GingerPanda

Too busy playing with my new phone. :haha:

I am one day late for AF. Gonna test if she doesn't show up by tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## Eltjuh

I was out with my little boy and then had to do my exercise, put the washing up and have lunch. And now I'm just about to go have a shower as I'm all stinky from the exercise  

Anyway, I'm only on CD11 so not much going on atm. Gonna start testing OPK's tomorrow. My cm is starting to go more like ewcm, getting more jelly-like/stringy/stretchy... sorry if that's tmi :haha:
I should be ovulating on the 15th, or 17th according to FF so we're starting the BD this weekend! YAY! :haha:


Sounds good GingerPanda!! FX you get your bfp tomorrow!!!


----------



## Blackrain90

GingerPanda said:


> Too busy playing with my new phone. :haha:
> 
> I am one day late for AF. Gonna test if she doesn't show up by tomorrow. :thumbup:

:test: :test: :test:


----------



## GingerPanda

Testing tomorrow with FMU!

Lots of watery CM all day. Kept thinking AF was here. CP was very high this morning, but now it's low, so I dunno.


----------



## Blackrain90

Keep us posted!! :D


----------



## tl5953

Twig I was looking at your chart ... Possible id on 6 dpo?? ;)


----------



## LoveSanrio

FINALLY getting a near positive OPK tonight LOL! Should be positive tomorrow... about damn time!! Haha! Late this month!

How is everyone else? GingerPanda, keep us updated! GL!! :thumbup:


----------



## tl5953

LoveSanrio said:


> FINALLY getting a near positive OPK tonight LOL! Should be positive tomorrow... about damn time!! Haha! Late this month!
> 
> How is everyone else? GingerPanda, keep us updated! GL!! :thumbup:

Start BDing!!!


----------



## LoveSanrio

Oh believe me, I have! Last night, tonight, tomorrow, and hopefully 2 more days after that! Need to cover my bases this time around.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Eltjuh

Today's dip looks a bit more promising to me tbh :) FX!!! 
And have a fun time on your cruise!! 


AFM, think we're starting BD today gonna do every other day till I get my smiley face on the CB OPK's. And then do every day and the day after (Think that's the best way right???)


----------



## GingerPanda

BFN for me, ladies!

It's okay, I still have my appointment on the 20th. :thumbup:

Twiggers, enjoy your cruise!


----------



## LoveSanrio

Sorry to hear that GingerPanda :hugs: I am sure your BFP is coming very soon though!!


----------



## twiggers

Thanks Elt!!!


----------



## LillyTame

twiggers said:


> Tl - hopeful....or maybe today since I'm feeling a little crampy. Not much else though.
> 
> I'm leaving for a cruise today, so I won't be around as much, but will update my chart daily.


Ohhhh a cruise! Sounds like fun! Enjoy! Where are you going?


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## LillyTame

Awesome! I want to do a cruise one day. Have fun!


----------



## betsyb

Ack!

7dpo today, and I've got some bright red spotting. I'm 8 days away from when my period normally starts...and, if anything, it's usually later than that. I'd like to believe that it's implantation bleeding, as I had some sharp pains on my left side last night, but it seems too bright to be that.

Boo! I'm more upset at the fact that things aren't happening on schedule than I am to actually not be pregnant. It just makes things that much more difficult.

/end rant

Thanks for listening.

:)


----------



## LoveSanrio

FINALLY got a positive OPK today!!! WOOT WOOT!!! :dance:

CD25 LOL!! Took forever this time around haha!


----------



## Eltjuh

Seems odd to have spotting so early.... 


Yay lovesanrio for your +opk!! Get bding :)


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## betsyb

LoveSanrio said:


> FINALLY got a positive OPK today!!! WOOT WOOT!!! :dance:
> 
> CD25 LOL!! Took forever this time around haha!


Woohoo!



twiggers said:


> BFN this morning. I've lost my optimism. Temps are staying the same. D zero symptoms. Plus I think my LP is 11-14 days, so something should have shown up by now.

Thinking of you. Hope you get confirmation either way soon!


----------



## tl5953

Hey ladies ... Just thought I'd pop in and say hi! ... I think I'm 5 dpo now and I've had absolutely no symptoms whatsoever ... Usually around now or before I have cramping and nausea for some reason, and af always comes, so I'm hoping this is a positive lucky thing lol ... We'll see in about a week or so :) dust!


----------



## Blackrain90

Good luck tl! So hoping you get your BFP this month!!


----------



## tl5953

Blackrain90 said:


> Good luck tl! So hoping you get your BFP this month!!

Thanks Hun ... I really hope so ... I'm getting sad ... We definitely covered the bases so to be honest I'll be shocked if not ... I'm just starting to wonder if something's wrong ...


----------



## LillyTame

landed in oregon and the first thing i did in the hotel was test my opk lol its almost positive! i was right, so glad i didnt worry about testing super early. I should have my positive tomorrow, unless it happens during the night tonight. we'll see!


----------



## LoveSanrio

Yay LillyTame!!! :dance:


----------



## Eltjuh

Yay for the +OPK LillyTame!!

Mine is still negative, don't really like seeing that empty circle (using cb digi ones) cause you can't really tell whether you're getting close yet or not, like you can with the line tests.... My temp is going down though so I'm guessing I'm getting closer to O. 
I can't seem to get clear on my cm though. It's really hard to explain, don't even know how to describe it myself. It's kind of like ewcm sometimes but more watery/thinner, so not as strong, but very jelly like/slippery. And then other times it's more like creamy or wet. It's confusing me!!!


----------



## amanda1235

Blackrain, your ticker made me lol, "mummy's uterus is the size of a grapefruit which she'd like to throw at daddy right now" heehee.....love it. 

I'm 11dpo, AF should be here on Thursday. Been having crazy pinching in my uterus for the past 2 days, not sure what that's all about. Took a $ store test this am, BFN :( oh well, hopefully it was just too early!


----------



## Blackrain90

amanda1235 said:


> Blackrain, your ticker made me lol, "mummy's uterus is the size of a grapefruit which she'd like to throw at daddy right now" heehee.....love it.
> 
> I'm 11dpo, AF should be here on Thursday. Been having crazy pinching in my uterus for the past 2 days, not sure what that's all about. Took a $ store test this am, BFN :( oh well, hopefully it was just too early!

Haha I just noticed it says that! And how true, especially today! DH is coming back off rotation from work (he is a paramedic in the oilfield) and the camps he stays at feed him like royalty. I've had a hard day, so when he said he'd be home late and asked what was for supper, I suggested pizza, but despite being his favorite food, apparently that wasn't good enough, he was expecting some big welcome home meal or something? Not exactly impressed with him right now. Hopefully when he gets home and sees how utterly exhausted I am he will cut me some slack (though normally I'm not exactly Susie Homemaker lol)

Pinching pains are a good sign! (I say as I have been getting horrible ones all day!) Good luck!


----------



## Eltjuh

We managed to bd tonight for the first time this cycle. We tried this afternoon but think hubby was thinking about it too much... cause nothing happened, iykwim. Layed down with my bum/hips on a pillow for a while after. Not sure whether we should bd eery day or not, hubby still has some side effects from his meds sometimes, mainly after he's just taken them so we maybe we should try to bd every day and not worry about it too much if it doesn't work properly..... should be ovulating anywhere between friday and sunday so fx we'll catch that eggy this time! I'm so ready for that bfp again!!


----------



## LoveSanrio

All I have to say is....this better be my freakin month!! I'm tired of BD'ing!! :haha: I'm sure I will feel differently after a break, but OMG...so over it right now haha!!


----------



## tl5953

I know I'm only 6dpo, but I feel conpletely normal ... No cramping like usual or anything ... I have had some leg cramps and been tired but I dunno ... I usually feel something at least ... Don't know if it's a good sign or not lol


----------



## amanda1235

I'd say it's a good sign tl!


----------



## tl5953

amanda1235 said:


> I'd say it's a good sign tl!

I hope so Amanda!!! Fx for you too Hun!! I wanna see some :bfp:s here soon!


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm about a week late for AF, and feeling exhausted and sick. But I haven't tested since Saturday because I'm out of tests! I was going to go out today, but it looks like the high is going to be 33F with flash snow showers. I refuse to go out in that! :haha:

I doubt I'm actually pregnant anyway. It feels so impossible. I bet AF is just waiting so she can ruin my appointment on the 20th! The bitch. :witch:


----------



## Eltjuh

I got my first smiley face today.... So we need to get some good bd-ing in!! haha
Was pretty surprised to see a smiley already cause I've got no ewcm yet, not like usual. And my cervix is pretty firm still and only medium open really... So not sure what's happening atm.
Still gonna bd, think we'll try to every day just so we're covered. Until FF gives me crosshairs.


Gingerpanda, I hope you get your bfp! But the witch can be so mean!! It seems she likes showing up just after you start thinking you might actually be pregnant :dohh:

And tl, it might be a good sign if this is different for you! You never know!! When are you testing??


----------



## tl5953

Eltjuh said:


> I got my first smiley face today.... So we need to get some good bd-ing in!! haha
> Was pretty surprised to see a smiley already cause I've got no ewcm yet, not like usual. And my cervix is pretty firm still and only medium open really... So not sure what's happening atm.
> Still gonna bd, think we'll try to every day just so we're covered. Until FF gives me crosshairs.
> 
> 
> Gingerpanda, I hope you get your bfp! But the witch can be so mean!! It seems she likes showing up just after you start thinking you might actually be pregnant :dohh:
> 
> And tl, it might be a good sign if this is different for you! You never know!! When are you testing??

Very different for me! I always have symptoms post Ov ... Hope it's a good sign!


----------



## tl5953

Ugh ok ... I've been so strong, not even thinking about pregnancy in my tww, but something about 7dpo always gets me! lol now I want to test, I can't believe I'm posting this in case of bfn, but I really feel and believe its my month ... I don't know why but I do ... I don't THINK I've really had any symptoms either ... The past few nights I've had vivid dreams and I don't normally remember my dreams, today I'm noticing that when I have to pee I have to pee bad ... I also am getting leg cramps .. Like shooting pain but only in left leg ... And lastly, on my right side like the side of my bb down to my side I get the odd sharp shooting pain ... Ah, just had to get that off my chest ...


----------



## LoveSanrio

tl5953 said:


> Ugh ok ... I've been so strong, not even thinking about pregnancy in my tww, but something about 7dpo always gets me! lol now I want to test, I can't believe I'm posting this in case of bfn, but I really feel and believe its my month ... I don't know why but I do ... I don't THINK I've really had any symptoms either ... The past few nights I've had vivid dreams and I don't normally remember my dreams, today I'm noticing that when I have to pee I have to pee bad ... I also am getting leg cramps .. Like shooting pain but only in left leg ... And lastly, on my right side like the side of my bb down to my side I get the odd sharp shooting pain ... Ah, just had to get that off my chest ...

I have my fingers crossed for you hun!! I hope this is your month!! (and mine too LOL)


----------



## Girly922

Eltjuh said:


> I got my first smiley face today.... So we need to get some good bd-ing in!! haha
> Was pretty surprised to see a smiley already cause I've got no ewcm yet, not like usual. And my cervix is pretty firm still and only medium open really... So not sure what's happening atm.
> Still gonna bd, think we'll try to every day just so we're covered. Until FF gives me crosshairs.
> 
> 
> Gingerpanda, I hope you get your bfp! But the witch can be so mean!! It seems she likes showing up just after you start thinking you might actually be pregnant :dohh:
> 
> And tl, it might be a good sign if this is different for you! You never know!! When are you testing??

Only after using the CBFM I found that I don't actually get EWCM until a couple of days after O. I normally would get EWCM at cd16 but got my +opk and peak at cd12, O'd cd13.


----------



## Eltjuh

I agree with LoveSanrio!! FX it's all of our months!! :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Girly922 said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> I got my first smiley face today.... So we need to get some good bd-ing in!! haha
> Was pretty surprised to see a smiley already cause I've got no ewcm yet, not like usual. And my cervix is pretty firm still and only medium open really... So not sure what's happening atm.
> Still gonna bd, think we'll try to every day just so we're covered. Until FF gives me crosshairs.
> 
> 
> Gingerpanda, I hope you get your bfp! But the witch can be so mean!! It seems she likes showing up just after you start thinking you might actually be pregnant :dohh:
> 
> And tl, it might be a good sign if this is different for you! You never know!! When are you testing??
> 
> Only after using the CBFM I found that I don't actually get EWCM until a couple of days after O. I normally would get EWCM at cd16 but got my +opk and peak at cd12, O'd cd13.Click to expand...

Ahw thanks for that! Managed to bd the past 2 days and this morning and know by my temp that I haven't ovulated yet. Am doing another OPK today around 1pm. I think maybe yesterday it might've been positive cause I didn't drink a lot but still left it about 4hrs between going to the toilet, so my pee might've been more concentrated.
Anyway, we'll have to wait and see. At least I know I got everything covered so far!


----------



## GingerPanda

Baby dust for everyone!

I ended up having to take DH to the hospital last night (he's okay), and while there... I suddenly got very nauseous and vomited pretty much all over a bathroom stall. Felt better almost instantly afterwards.

AF is 7-8 days late. Took a FRER this morning, and it's BFN. Just frustrated at this point.


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh no Gingerpanda! I bet you're frustrated!! It sounds like you could be pregnant but if you keep getting bfn's it really puts you down doesn't it???

I did another opk today which was negative, so I'm not 100% sure whether the one from yesterday was positive as I said my pee must've been pretty concentrated considering I didn't drink a lot... Cause if the opk was positive yesterday and negative today shouldn't my temp have gone up??? Or could that still happen tomorrow?? 
At least we babydanced everyday since tuesday, so hopefully we're covered even if I did ovulate today. :dohh: Confusing!!! (as I'm writing this now though I did just feel a twinge in my left side, right in the ovary area! :shrug: *sigh* I don't know!!)


----------



## GingerPanda

Yes, I am very frustrated. I think the thing that frustrates me most is that my doc appointment is on the 20th, and AF was supposed to be over! But I bet she waits to screw with my appointment! :brat:

I hope you can pinpoint O-time, but it sounds like you've covered your bases with all that BD! :thumbup:


----------



## amanda1235

AF due today, but no show yet. BFN this morning so am just waiting for her to show. Cramping stopped, bb's hurt like CRAZY.......I WANT to keep my hopes up until she arrives, but think I'm probably out this month :(


----------



## LoveSanrio

Sorry to hear about everyone getting their azzez handed to them by their cycles. So frustrating. I hope you all end up with good news, and witch stays away!!

I am going out today to enjoy some beautiful, sunny weather. Taking my dog, Lucy, to get her groomed. She doesn't much care for it, but geez does she need it!! 2dpo today for me, so just playing the waiting game. :-=


----------



## Eltjuh

Has anyone ever had 1 of their boobs hurt when they're ovulating?? Think i might've just ovulated as I felt some pressure on the right (I know I said left earlier, but that was probably nothing) This definitely felt more like it could be O. Anyway, it's also my right boob that was hurting earlier, it seems to have died down now though.
FX my temp will go up tomorrow or the day after so I'll know... :)


----------



## Girly922

Going back about a year now, every month from O to AF I'd have really sore boobs. Like literally every month! From the day of (maybe the day after) O right through to about the 2nd day of AF. Some months they'd be so sore I couldn't go up the stairs too quickly without wincing in pain.


----------



## Eltjuh

Girly922 said:


> Going back about a year now, every month from O to AF I'd have really sore boobs. Like literally every month! From the day of (maybe the day after) O right through to about the 2nd day of AF. Some months they'd be so sore I couldn't go up the stairs too quickly without wincing in pain.

Weird thing with mine just now is that it's only the right one... been having that a couple of times the past cycles... :shrug: no idea why?! 
Luckily it's not that sore, but just feels off and slightly sensitive.


----------



## tl5953

Ok so NOW I have symptoms ... Cramps, headaches the last 3 days, vivid dreams, leg cramps in both legs ... Maybe it's just pms but I'm only 9 dpo and I hope not ...


----------



## GingerPanda

AF 9 days late. Symptoms are periodic nausea, feeling exhausted constantly, starving but with food aversions, craving hot spiced apple cider, bloated, weird cramping that feels like a little ball rolling around deep in my abdomen, cervix so high I can't touch it... Everything but the positive test! I've taken three in the last three days, and they're all BFN! :brat:


----------



## amanda1235

Eltjuh said:


> Has anyone ever had 1 of their boobs hurt when they're ovulating?? Think i might've just ovulated as I felt some pressure on the right (I know I said left earlier, but that was probably nothing) This definitely felt more like it could be O. Anyway, it's also my right boob that was hurting earlier, it seems to have died down now though.
> FX my temp will go up tomorrow or the day after so I'll know... :)

I often get boob pain in one or the other around O. Occasionally it's both, but usually just one side at a time. :)


----------



## amanda1235

Well I'm out this month......the witch arrived with a vengeance. On the plus side, I will be enjoying a nice cold St-Patty's day beer this weekend!! Off to the next month I guess!


----------



## GingerPanda

Sorry about AF, Amanda! At least you get to enjoy SPD!

AF is hiding from me, so I'm in SPD limbo so far.:nope:


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw no Amanda!! :( Sorry! Hopefully you'll be lucky next month!!!

And Gingerpanda and Tl your symptoms sound good! :) FX for you!! :) 

My temp seems to be rising just very slowly atm. Hope I ovulated yesterday or today cause then we should have quite a good chance! :) (especially considering our trackrecord with conceiving :blush: Though I do know that just cause it was easy once or twice before it doesn't necessarily mean it'll be easy next time!)


----------



## GingerPanda

Eltjuh, hopefully you O'd during the best time and you're on your way to your next bean!

AFM, I just got off the phone with the nurse at my doctor's office. She said if AF hasn't arrived by my appointment on Wednesday, that they'll do a blood test to see if I'm pregnant. The hpts are still negative, and I'm 9 days late now... and feeling like I can't wake up. I also have heartburn now. At least I haven't thrown up again. :dohh:


----------



## Eltjuh

At least you know you'll get a blood test then! Hopefully AF will stay away and you get your bfp via the blood test!! :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Lol, I don't know if I hope so or not! If I conceived, I would be due EXACTLY the time of year I didn't want to have a baby. My luck. :rofl:


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh well, a baby at the 'wrong' time of the year is better than none at all right?? 
I didn't wanna have a december - february baby but at the moment I don't really care! The only month I might skip ttc is may, as that's when we conceived my son so the next one would be born around the same time then probably!
If we conceived this month I will be due at the start of december. But our family has a very bad tradition of being overdue!! And my son was 13 days late aswell, as everyone expected! So if we conceived this month and the baby would be born late it would probably be born around christmas! :dohh:


----------



## GingerPanda

Exactly, and my SIL's baby was born on Christmas Eve. I don't want them to be too close.


----------



## Eltjuh

Ha! My son was born on my brother's birthday! He was due on the 7th of february but once he was late there was only a small-ish chance of him having his OWN birthday! My FIL's bday is on the 14th and my MIL's on the 19th and my brother's on the 20th  So he has to share his birthday now :( Which I really didn't want, but Oh well! It's too late now! Could hardly keep him in any longer  haha, my labour was long enough as it was!


----------



## GingerPanda

Haha, well. Our birthdays would all be spread out. I'm in March, DH is in April... maybe we should try for a May baby and keep the pattern going. :haha:


----------



## Eltjuh

haha love your picture you put in your signature! :) 

Yeah maybe you should try for a may baby, or a february one! Cause then you could try sooner! :winkwink: You'd have to conceive in may to have a february one! :)


----------



## GingerPanda

LOL, thanks! I've been calling myself that for a while, so I figured I would make an avatar. But they wouldn't let me have an animated avatar, so I put it in my sig!

Maybe I'll be on Clomid by then!

I have a feeling I'm not really ovulating. :shrug:


----------



## Eltjuh

aren't you temping???

I really hope my temp will spike tomorrow to confirm O.
This cycle seems to take forever!! Not sure if we should bd tomorrow morning either, we can't do it any other time than in the morning cause my BIL is staying with us and hubby can't at night cause of his meds, once they kick in, so do the side effects! So the only other opportunity we have usually is when our son is down for a nap in the afternoon, but well, like I said my BIL is staying with us atm, so it would be kind of weird if we'd put our son to bed and then disappear to the bedroom ourselves :haha:


----------



## LoveSanrio

Hey ladies! Just checking in! 4dpo, so I am just waiting to test :-=

I have tried to be more go with the flow-ish this month, and I must admit, it has taken some of my stress away. So nice to be a bit more stress free.

I'm thinking I will try to hold off on testing until 9dpo...but we will see I guess haha! I have IC's, FRER, and CB digis for confirmation. Hoping to see that big, fat "PREGNANT" this month!!


----------



## Eltjuh

I got my temp spike this morning so I'm guessing I O'd on Thursday or maybe yesterday so that would make me 1 or 2dpo today :) Think we might be in with a good chance this month, going off when we bd. FX!!!


----------



## tl5953

So I'm 10 dpo today and my cp is sooo tight and pretty high ... Bfn ... I'm due for af in about 4 days I think ...


----------



## LoveSanrio

tl5953 said:


> So I'm 10 dpo today and my cp is sooo tight and pretty high ... Bfn ... I'm due for af in about 4 days I think ...

Hoping this is it for you!! It is still early! Most dont even implant until 10dpo.



As for me, I am getting tired of waiting to test haha! Ready to get it over with already.


----------



## GingerPanda

Fingers crossed for everyone in the 2WW!

AFM, AF still hasn't shown her witchy face. I think I will use my last FRER with FMU tomorrow if she isn't here. My appointment and blood test are on Wednesday. :thumbup:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh no twiggers!! :( :hugs: good luck this new cycle :) 

Yes Gingerpanda test tomorrow morning!! :) 

I should get my crosshairs tomorrow (tried it earlier with putting a temp in for tomorrow, and FF puts my O-day on cd18, which was friday 15th, making me 2dpo today)


----------



## GingerPanda

Twiggers, sorry about AF! :hugs:

Eltjuh, I'm so paranoid it's going to be negative. :dohh:

I'm absolutely starving, but when I go to the kitchen, everything makes me feel like I would be nauseous if I ate it. :sick:

Making some bland white rice and forcing myself to eat it. Wish me luck!


----------



## tl5953

Well 11dpo and bfn again ... :( I must be out again ... But I have symptoms: sore throat, leg cramps, twinges, tired ...


----------



## Lara310809

Hello ladies; I've been away for a few weeks, travelling around Europe, as you do. Back to it now, only I've lost my thermometer. Put it in a safe place before I left for my trip and now I can't find it :wacko: 

OPKs in the meantime, but hopefully I find it soon. CD13 at the moment. If this cycle is anything like the last I won't be ovulating for another 2 weeks, but hopefully it comes earlier this month. I'm not so patient. Once I hit the 2WW I hope to be less obsessive than recent months. The heartbreak just isn't worth it, so no testing until the day AF is due, and I'll be taking that result as "truth", so no retesting unless AF is insanely late. Whether that will work or not I'm not sure :haha:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Well I am a POAS addict and have use Wondfo the last 4 cycles... What a nightmare stark white everytime. So this month I tested starting the day af was due (Yes first time ever I waited) so it was BFN so continued on with my life.... I didn't get AF for the next 5 consecutive days so I continued to test with Wondfo and all stark white... Not even a tinge of color.

Finally I went and bought a pack of 3 EPT's and took one in the middle of the day with no hold and behold there were 2 lines!! I tried a digi and said not pregnant... I call the doctor and he does an HCG and it comes back pregnant..The next day I test with a digi and wondfo and digi comes back pregnant and wondfo stark white..

So I have now a week late for period and every test brand and doctor says im pregnant but wondfo still says negative. I guess im just trying to say I would be careful with wondfo I would of never thought that this would happen.


----------



## Eltjuh

Congrats!! :) 

I've been reading so many bad things on here about Wondfo's lately! Most people have the opposite problem to yours though, getting false positives! I don't see why people even still use them after they had a bad batch. 
Seen someone say they sent a complaint to Wondfo and they sent her a new batch but they might be faulty again aswell. If it was me and I'd get a false positive (or more than 1 or hubby would get a positive, like she said her OH did) I would stay well clear of those tests! :)
But each to their own


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## tl5953

Ok ladies I need your help ... I swear I'm not right on my cp ... If I can put my finger up and feel the hard part (tip of the nose thing) what does that mean? Am I closed or am I open since I can feel it?


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm not totally getting what you mean.... Do you feel the opening at all??? If you've given birth before it should feel like a slit and if you haven't it should just feel like a little dimple.

I think what you might mean is that your feeling the side of your cervix, mine sometimes kind of comes down and bends back so I can only feel the side of it and the opening seems to be tucked back, if you get what I mean.


I got my crosshairs today. Had a fallback rise yesterday but my temp is still the same as yesterday's. Was hoping it would go back up today. Maybe tomorrow eh?!


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats for BFPs, and fingers crossed for those in the 2WW!

AFM...
FRER this morning is BFN. My stomach feels really acidy. Yesterday, I woke up starving, which is rare for me, but everything I started to make made me a little nauseous to think about. Feeling the same way today. Starving, but all food just looks gross.

I'll be about two weeks late at my appointment on Wednesday. Hopefully I'll either be preggo, or my doctor will give me provera to get AF moving.


----------



## LoveSanrio

6dpo here today. Hoping to hold off a few more days before testing. Not really feeling any different this month at all, tbh. but hell, who knows...it's still early! If I don't get a BFP this month, I am going to buy some preseed and give it a go.


----------



## tl5953

I've used a whole tube of preseed ... Nothing yet but it might be different for everyone :)


----------



## tl5953

Eltjuh said:


> I'm not totally getting what you mean.... Do you feel the opening at all??? If you've given birth before it should feel like a slit and if you haven't it should just feel like a little dimple.
> 
> I think what you might mean is that your feeling the side of your cervix, mine sometimes kind of comes down and bends back so I can only feel the side of it and the opening seems to be tucked back, if you get what I mean.
> 
> 
> I got my crosshairs today. Had a fallback rise yesterday but my temp is still the same as yesterday's. Was hoping it would go back up today. Maybe tomorrow eh?!

Basically, if I can feel the nose-like tip am I closed? And if I don't feel that an I open?


----------



## Eltjuh

No, the tip of the nose thing refers to the firmness of the cervix. When it's firm/hard it feels like the tip of your nose. And if it feels more soft like your lips it's soft. And then you should be able to feel a little dimple (if you haven't had kids before) which can feel open or closed. If it's open you can usually get a slight bit of your fingertip in there, but not far or anything like that, just a little... hard to explain.

Do you know what your cervix looks like?? Looking at a picture of it might help so you know what your feeling for.


----------



## Eltjuh

I got my crosshairs today!! :) My temp didn't go up again this morning though after the slight fallback yesterday after the spike! Hoping it'll go up again soon!


----------



## LoveSanrio

tl5953 said:


> I've used a whole tube of preseed ... Nothing yet but it might be different for everyone :)

Yeah, I figure it wouldn't hurt anything, that is for sure. Just one more thing to add to my arsenal LOL! DH and I like to use lube anyhow, but have quit since TTC, so at the very least, at least we will have some lube that we can use again!


----------



## tl5953

Ok basically I usually feel the tip of the nose thing and I don't today ... It's high and squishy?


----------



## Eltjuh

that's good, is it open or closed? Or can you not tell ??


----------



## tl5953

Eltjuh said:


> that's good, is it open or closed? Or can you not tell ??

It's up high and right where the vaginal walls end it feels tight ... Not sure if that's closed or open lol but I did a frer 2 days ago and bfn and a regular hpt yesterday bfn


----------



## Eltjuh

High closed and soft can be a good sign, but some people have that regardless of whether they're pregnant or not. So the only way to really tell or get an idea if you've got a good chance is if you regularly check it during your lp (for more than 1 cycle, so you know what's normal for you)


----------



## Eltjuh

argh, the 2ww is killing me already and I'm only on 4dpo! 5more days till I start testing!! 

No symptoms at all really! Have a bit of a backache but I get them sometimes anyway. Creamy cm, but not sure whether it's any different to normal (think it might be, but maybe I'm just trying to convince myself I don't normall have it after O). CP is low medium firm and definitely closed.
Driving myself crazy already! :dohh:

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## tl5953

I'm cramping today like af will come any minute ... Stuffed up ... Last night DH had to get up to get me the Rub A535 because I had such cramps in my legs ... Prob just pms ...


----------



## Eltjuh

Pregnant girls.... did you ever feel like your vaginal wall was a little swollen??? When I was checking my cervix I felt like the wall (the one towards your uterus/bladder) was swollen, it's really soft. Not sure whether that could be a symptom or whether maybe it was just my bladder being full or something like that.... :shrug:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm only 5dpo today though, so not sure what's going on there! 
I'm a bit gutted my temp wasn't reliable this morning (took it later and not slept very well and already got up before taking it aswell :S) 
Was hoping my temp would've gone up again this morning, but it's hard to tell now!!


----------



## Lara310809

How much can jumping out of bed to grab your thermometer before diving back in really change your reading? It can't change that much within 10 seconds, surely? :shrug:


----------



## Eltjuh

I don't know. But on the FF website it says you're not supposed to get out of bed before taking your temp, or even roll over to cuddle your OH or something like that. Even different sheets and different pyjama's can change your temp apparently. Maybe not by a lot, but your temp between CD1 and O doesn't technically change THAT much either if you think about it, it's only about 0.5 degree (celcius). So any little change could technically throw your chart off.

I have my thermometer under my pillow but I heard my son outside and HAD to jump out of bed to make sure my hubby was with him, cause I know I would've worried about it otherwise, eventhough I was 99.9% sure he was there aswell, I didn't hear him so had to check!


----------



## tl5953

Well, I'm 14 dpo .. Af is due today ... I thought I'd wake up to her ugly face because of the cramps I had yesterday ... Cp is high but I'm still not sure how to tell if open or closed .. Normally my cp is low and hard when af is due ... Oh how wonderful it would be if she stayed the hell away!


----------



## Eltjuh

FX she'll stay away for you!! When are you gonna be testing???


----------



## Blackrain90

Hope she stays away! (Not sure if your ticker is accurate or not?)


----------



## LoveSanrio

Tested this morning, far to early...but what can I say, I'm a POS addict. It was BFN, but I'm not shocked at all. I'm only 8dpo today. Gonna test again every day until BFP or AF!


----------



## tl5953

I've tested with frer's on 9 and 10 dpo I think ... And if it doesn't come tomorrow I'll test Friday because I'm never a day late ... My ticker is off by 1 day I think ... She's supposed to come tomorrow or tonight ... I think she's on her way cause I'm crampy but it'd be nice if she effed off lol ... Glad to see you Blackrain ... 11 weeks already! Wow! How are u??


----------



## Eltjuh

LoveSanrio, can I just say that post about this girl going on about her crotch being thin was hilarious... Everytime someone posts something on there I can't help but laugh :blush: :haha: Is that really mean?? 

FX you'll get your bfp soon!!!


----------



## Blackrain90

tl5953 said:


> I've tested with frer's on 9 and 10 dpo I think ... And if it doesn't come tomorrow I'll test Friday because I'm never a day late ... My ticker is off by 1 day I think ... She's supposed to come tomorrow or tonight ... I think she's on her way cause I'm crampy but it'd be nice if she effed off lol ... Glad to see you Blackrain ... 11 weeks already! Wow! How are u??

Hey! I know it seems to fly by!! I am doing good, have my 12 week ultrasound next week. Got to hear baby's hb last week on home Doppler, was really awesome.

Really hoping AF stays away from ya! This is like, the only TTC forum I still follow, want you girls to get your BFPs! Cramps could also be from pregnancy so keeping my FX'd for you!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Had my dr appointment today. Going to go in tomorrow to get blood drawn for all sorts of hormone tests, plus a serum hcg test. DH has to do a SA. If all tests come back normal (and I'm not preggo, of course), then he'll start me on Provera and Clomid for 3 months. If I don't get pregnant within 3 months, he'll do more tests to make sure my tubes are open. :thumbup:


----------



## tl5953

I'm glad you're doing well :) that's awesome you heard the hb!! Super cool ... Ya cros COULD be from pregnancy, however I think I feel a teeny tiny opening on my cervix that I don't normally feel :( ... I know I shouldn't complain because so many ppl have way more trouble (like our poor stuckinoki) but I'm getting so upset ... If I get af tomorrow this will be the 6th cycle ttc 1 ...


----------



## LoveSanrio

Eltjuh said:


> LoveSanrio, can I just say that post about this girl going on about her crotch being thin was hilarious... Everytime someone posts something on there I can't help but laugh :blush: :haha: Is that really mean??
> 
> FX you'll get your bfp soon!!!

OMG I KNOW!! :rofl: I actually came across that post before anyone had replied to it, and honestly I wasn't sure if I should reply to it or not LOL! I mean, no one that is capable of having AF in the first place can really be that ignorant about their own lady parts, right? :laugh2:


----------



## Blackrain90

Um, what post are you ladies talking about? Would love to have a good giggle lol!


----------



## Lara310809

Eltjuh said:


> I don't know. But on the FF website it says you're not supposed to get out of bed before taking your temp, or even roll over to cuddle your OH or something like that. Even different sheets and different pyjama's can change your temp apparently. Maybe not by a lot, but your temp between CD1 and O doesn't technically change THAT much either if you think about it, it's only about 0.5 degree (celcius). So any little change could technically throw your chart off.
> 
> I have my thermometer under my pillow but I heard my son outside and HAD to jump out of bed to make sure my hubby was with him, cause I know I would've worried about it otherwise, eventhough I was 99.9% sure he was there aswell, I didn't hear him so had to check!

i co-sleep with my youngest, and we toss and turn all night and I don't think I ever get that 3hr window of good sleep. if i put her back in her cot at night id spend more time out of bed than in it, so this is the only way I can temp :wacko: 

I temped all the way through last month and I still saw the pattern of pre-O and post-O. Perhaps I'm the type of person that doesn't fluctuate that much :shrug:


----------



## Eltjuh

I can see a pattern of pre-O and post-O, but I was just hoping to see a nice rising pattern after O but temp has gone down even more today :S Only had 1 high temp after O!! Though they're still above the coverline! Just kind of makes me lose hope for a bfp, cause I thought you were supposed to have nice high (and rising) temps after O for a bfp - possibly with an implantation dip, which I thought was usually only 1 or 2 days) Mine has been lower than my first post-O temp for the past 5 days! :(


And Blackrain, this is the link https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/1785797-big-question.html#post26218167
It just seems she deleted the original posts, but someone asked what it was all about so I explained it in the newest post  I feel a bit mean though!!


----------



## Lara310809

I don't think all charts that end in pregnancy have super high post-O temps, so I don't think it means you're out. don't lose hope just yet


----------



## Eltjuh

Got some cramps earlier, which could potentially be a good sign I guess... But you never know with the stupid 2ww!


----------



## adopim

Hello girls! :wave: I have been stalking the thread, but as I can't POAS anymore I haven't really been posting. I really have my FX'd for some more BFPs!
Everything is going well here. Had my NT scan yesterday and the baby looks perfect. Blood work will come back next week. Its amazing the 4D pictures they can get these days. We also found out yesterday that we're having a girl! :D 

I do have a question, that since I am familiar with you ladies I thought I would ask here first. Has anyone's DH had a sperm analysis? How long did it take for results? A close friend of mine is seeing a fertility doctor and they are taking the sample in March and they were told won't have the results until May. I was just wondering if it legitimately takes that long or if the clinic is being slightly ridiculous?


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw yay!! How cool is that!! A little girl :) 
Can't believe you could find out that early! 
Glad everything is going well for you!!

My hubby never had sperm analysis so I can't help there, sorry!


----------



## GingerPanda

adopim said:


> Hello girls! :wave: I have been stalking the thread, but as I can't POAS anymore I haven't really been posting. I really have my FX'd for some more BFPs!
> Everything is going well here. Had my NT scan yesterday and the baby looks perfect. Blood work will come back next week. Its amazing the 4D pictures they can get these days. We also found out yesterday that we're having a girl! :D
> 
> I do have a question, that since I am familiar with you ladies I thought I would ask here first. Has anyone's DH had a sperm analysis? How long did it take for results? A close friend of mine is seeing a fertility doctor and they are taking the sample in March and they were told won't have the results until May. I was just wondering if it legitimately takes that long or if the clinic is being slightly ridiculous?

Congrats on your bean turning pink!

My DH got a referral for a SA yesterday. I called the lab where the SA will be done, and she said my doctor would have the results within *5 days* of sample collection. Waiting until May sounds *CRAZY*!


----------



## tl5953

Ok ladies ... I'm out.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm on cd4 and will be doing SMEP so I'll start using my ovulation strips in 6 days. I have a bunch of IC's but I also have Clearblue digital for when the IC get darker. Hopefully I get that smiley face this month!


----------



## LoveSanrio

BFN again for me this morning ladies. Boo....well, just waiting for AF to arrive, and then to the next cycle!

Congrats on your pink bean adopim! Nice to see you again! :flower:


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw no way TL!!! :( Sorry you're out!! :hugs:

And LoveSanrio, hopefully the witch won't show!! 




I have literally NO clue at all this month.... My temps are much different from last cycle. My cervix is low and pretty hard. I get some creamy CM but also some yellow tinged snotty cm. I have no idea what's going on and what is going to happen when I test :shrug: Though I'm not feeling very positive at all.... :nope:


----------



## tl5953

You know what they say love, not out until the witch shows!


----------



## adopim

Thanks ladies! I get to have my Elly :D My DD is thrilled to be having a little sister. My DH is happy too, albeit a bit nervous to be surrounded in estrogen. Haha!

Ginger: Thanks for the answer on the SA question. I thought 2 months seemed to be ridiculous as does my friend. Tho I believe her husband scheduled the appointments so it could be possible there was a scheduling problem... I'm not sure (she didn't seem to know the reason for it and was actually quite upset... Obviously) They are pretty sure that he can't have his own children and want to look into a donor. But they also want to be for sure he can't have his own before persuing that route 100%. Her frustration is understandable since it means waiting, waiting, and more waiting.


----------



## NDTaber9211

adopim said:


> Hello girls! :wave: I have been stalking the thread, but as I can't POAS anymore I haven't really been posting. I really have my FX'd for some more BFPs!
> Everything is going well here. Had my NT scan yesterday and the baby looks perfect. Blood work will come back next week. Its amazing the 4D pictures they can get these days. We also found out yesterday that we're having a girl! :D
> 
> I do have a question, that since I am familiar with you ladies I thought I would ask here first. Has anyone's DH had a sperm analysis? How long did it take for results? A close friend of mine is seeing a fertility doctor and they are taking the sample in March and they were told won't have the results until May. I was just wondering if it legitimately takes that long or if the clinic is being slightly ridiculous?

My husband had a sperm analysis done about a month ago and we got the results in 2 days. The situation was a bit different though. He went through cancer treatments that had a possibility of making him sterile. The analysis was basically a check up on that. Plus we have Kaiser insurance so we can log onto their website and see all our lab results the second they get them.


----------



## adopim

NDTaber9211 said:


> My husband had a sperm analysis done about a month ago and we got the results in 2 days. The situation was a bit different though. He went through cancer treatments that had a possibility of making him sterile. The analysis was basically a check up on that. Plus we have Kaiser insurance so we can log onto their website and see all our lab results the second they get them.

That's actually why they think my friend's DH can't have kids. He has been in remission for a number of years but when he was diagnosed (Non-Hodgkin's Lymphoma) he had some very intense therapies and was in the hospital more often than he wasn't for years.


----------



## NDTaber9211

adopim said:



> That's actually why they think my friend's DH can't have kids. He has been in remission for a number of years but when he was diagnosed (Non-Hodgkin's Lymphoma) he had some very intense therapies and was in the hospital more often than he wasn't for years.

Ooof Non Hodgkin's is no joke. My husband had regular Hodgkin's Lymphoma which everyone said was the "good" kind of cancer. Puh-leeze! No cancer is the good kind! I get what they meant because regular Hodgkin's is very curable but it didn't make that awful time any easier. This month marks DH's 1 year remission. His sperm was A-OK so there is hope that chemo doesn't cause you to become sterile.


----------



## adopim

NDTaber9211 said:


> Ooof Non Hodgkin's is no joke. My husband had regular Hodgkin's Lymphoma which everyone said was the "good" kind of cancer. Puh-leeze! No cancer is the good kind! I get what they meant because regular Hodgkin's is very curable but it didn't make that awful time any easier. This month marks DH's 1 year remission. His sperm was A-OK so there is hope that chemo doesn't cause you to become sterile.

That's why I think they want to double check before they start looking into donor. The doctors are very certain that his therapies cause irreversible damage, but it never hurts to just make sure. 
It's awful that they would tell you it's the "good" kind! I get what they were trying to do, but at the same time it really doesn't make things easier.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'll keep my fingers crossed for your friends. I hope they get good news.


----------



## GingerPanda

I hope your friends get good news! (And my DH too, lol.)


----------



## adopim

GingerPanda said:


> I hope your friends get good news! (And my DH too, lol.)

I hope as well that you get good news too! Fx'd!


----------



## Lara310809

Am I right in thinking this OPK is positive? It's just that its 10 days earlier than I expected... :shrug: I usually get EWCM but haven't seen any yet, although I did suddenly get wet underwear a lot yesterday, but more sticky than it should have been.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah that's definitely positive.... i didn't notice much, if any, ewcm this cycle which confused me aswell when i got my smiley face. But my temp confirmed O 2 days after my +opk. Get bding!


----------



## Lara310809

Eltjuh said:


> Yeah that's definitely positive.... i didn't notice much, if any, ewcm this cycle which confused me aswell when i got my smiley face. But my temp confirmed O 2 days after my +opk. Get bding!

thanks, I thought perhaps I was seeing things. I don't want a repea of last month with multiple positives on my OPKs, so this month I've been more critical of my lines. 

I see you got a nice temp rise this morning; hopefully it continues to stay up there :)


----------



## LoveSanrio

Okay so...... after not expecting anything to come out of this month, and a definite BFN last night.... I tested this morning with FMU. I got up about 10 minutes before I usually get my kids up for school, POAS, left it on the bathroom counter, and went and got my girl's school clothes ready. Then I went back in the bathroom to start their shower. It had been at maximum 10 minutes. The test was BFP. I could see a second line when I walked into the bathroom, but of course I had to pick it up to eyeball it closer. The second line looked pink, and was faint, but not a squinter. Is this even possible? I got a definite BFN last night around 6pm! Should I trust this test?

Of course I dumped the pee bc I thought for sure it would be BFN, so I am going to test again. The test I used was an IC. I have FRER, and digis. How long should I hold my pee, and what tests should I use??? HALP! :wacko:


----------



## GingerPanda

LoveSanrio said:


> Okay so...... after not expecting anything to come out of this month, and a definite BFN last night.... I tested this morning with FMU. I got up about 10 minutes before I usually get my kids up for school, POAS, left it on the bathroom counter, and went and got my girl's school clothes ready. Then I went back in the bathroom to start their shower. It had been at maximum 10 minutes. The test was BFP. I could see a second line when I walked into the bathroom, but of course I had to pick it up to eyeball it closer. The second line looked pink, and was faint, but not a squinter. Is this even possible? I got a definite BFN last night around 6pm! Should I trust this test?
> 
> Of course I dumped the pee bc I thought for sure it would be BFN, so I am going to test again. The test I used was an IC. I have FRER, and digis. How long should I hold my pee, and what tests should I use??? HALP! :wacko:

OMG

I would not drink very much and hold for as long as you possibly can. Maybe at least 4 hours, but better if you could hold it longer? Post a pic!


----------



## LoveSanrio

Okay, I POAS at 6:30am. I am going to try and hold my pee until 10:30am. It is now 8:04. 

I should have taken a pic of the test, but I didn't because I drove the kiddos to school. I left the test on the counter in the bathroom, and of course my demon kittens got up there, knocked it down, and bit and clawed it all to hell. They seem to think that my IC tests are toys. They do this EVERY time I leave one in the bathroom. Anyhow, when I test again I will get a pic...hopefully. My digital camera sucks, and so does the camera on my phone, but I'll do my best! 

DH has no idea what is going on right now. I haven't told him anything. I told him yesterday that this month wasn't going to be our month, so as far as he knows we are out LOL! I'm going to test again, and if it's positive I need to come up with a good way to tell him haha!

So, I think I might just pee in a cup, and use one of all 3 of my tests and see what they do. IC, FRER, and digital. C'mon 10:30am!!!!


----------



## Lara310809

Fingers crossed for you LoveSanrio. I like to keep my OH in the dark about when I'm testing etc. He doesn't keep track on my cycles until I tell him I have AF, and then when I used to lose track of them (like when we're not TTC), he reminds me when I had my last one :lol: I intend to tell him in a nice way though. Have you googled ways? They have some ideas on You Tube too; type in "telling husband pregnant" or something, and a whole load of sweet videos come up.


----------



## GingerPanda

Oh man! I'm kinda jealous that you'll get to surprise your hubs with the news! Mine insists on being present every time I test. He says it's because it will be something we created together, so he wants to find out together. That's cute, but I can't surprise him! :haha:

But I have daydreamed a bit about how I would surprise him if I could.

1. Take a picture of all my positive tests and set it to his computer (or cellphone) wallpaper.
2. Put a onesie/bib/rattle under the covers on his side of the bed, so he sees it when he pulls them back to get in.
3. Put a pink and a blue straw in his afternoon drink before I give it to him.

Can't think of any more off the top of my head. It's too early!


----------



## Lara310809

I agree; they say 4hrs is enough, but I'd hold it as long as possible, which if you have small children (I mean really small) then sometimes its not possible :haha


----------



## LoveSanrio

I will post as soon as I test everyone!


----------



## GingerPanda

I'll make some spiced cider while I wait anxiously! Fingers and toes are crossed for you!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LoveSanrio

UGH....this wait is killing me. The more I wait, the more I doubt. I mean, I know what I saw...hell, my 8 year old even saw it too. BUT, still can't help but be afraid that it was a faulty test or something. I will be so mad if it was. Don't know how possible that is though bc all the other tests in the batch were just fine, including my OPK's that came in the same batch. Just so ready to find out something.

Mother Nature has it out for me I swear. Every other month I get my hopes hope, test like crazy ect. and I get a BFN every time. This time around I have been totally relaxed about it, convinced it is not my month bc I just wasn't "feeling" it, and now this.


----------



## GingerPanda

That seems to be pretty common, actually. I guess that's why everyone always says to relax and it will happen. :thumbup:


----------



## LoveSanrio

Hahaha! Yeah, that is very true. I even stopped doing my BBT this month, and just switched to OPK's only! Here's hoping it did the trick for me!

Of course I already have to pee, but I have to hold it for at least another hour. 

Well, DH just got up. Not going to tell him whats going on haha! Just gonna act totally natural. I don't know how you handle DH being there when you test! That would be very nerve racking for me. Testing is already such a nerve racking time, I dont think I could handle someone looking over my shoulder! LOL


----------



## GingerPanda

Usually I dip the test by myself, then go tell him I dipped it. We hang out for about three minutes, then we go look at it together. It is pretty nerve-wracking because I can't stare at it intently or pull it apart or hold it up to the light until after 10 minutes and he wanders away! Lol


----------



## LoveSanrio

Bahahaha!!! OMG to not be able to obsess right away must be killer!! I am so glad to have my privacy when I test. I dont even tell DH when Im testing. Sometimes I will show him my positive OPK's, but if my PG test is neg, he never sees them. I just stare at them in different lighting for awhile, then toss them. The only tests he ever sees are positive ones!


----------



## GingerPanda

Lol, my DH has never seen a positive test. Neither have I. :haha:

Are you EST too? Is it almost 10 there? I'm excited!


----------



## LoveSanrio

10am on the dot now!! I'm still holding strong :haha:

Hoping to hold as long as I possibly can. Right now I'm feeling okay. I took like 2 sips of water this morning at around 7am, but haven't had anything else to drink since then. This is going to be interesting to say the least! So glad I am stocked up on pregnancy tests now!


----------



## GingerPanda

Sweet, we're in the same time zone.

I'm reeeeally hoping for a BFP for you so I can live vicariously through you. :rofl:


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh so exciting!! I just came home from play group with my son (we're in the UK, it's 2pm here) So I missed all this, just read up on it all!! 

Can't wait to find out for you either! hahaha

When I was pregnant with my son we found out together and with the last one (mc) I did one early in the morning when hubby was still in bed. Then I was pretty sure there was a line so I put a post-it on there and wrote on it: Daddy I think I'm gonna be a big brother and had my son give it to him - we woke hubby up for it! :haha: I think you have the right to do that when you have a bfp!! haha

I'm not feeling very positive this month. Though at the same time I'm like: we timed it very well (I think so anyway). Oh well, we'll see on sunday, or after! I'll only be 9dpo on sunday so there's a big possibility of it being a bfn regardless.


----------



## LoveSanrio

GingerPanda said:


> Sweet, we're in the same time zone.
> 
> I'm reeeeally hoping for a BFP for you so I can live vicariously through you. :rofl:

:rofl: Hey, feel free! Although I think you will have a BFP very soon. Did AF ever come, or did you get your blood results yet?



Eltjuh said:


> Oh so exciting!! I just came home from play group with my son (we're in the UK, it's 2pm here) So I missed all this, just read up on it all!!
> 
> Can't wait to find out for you either! hahaha
> 
> When I was pregnant with my son we found out together and with the last one (mc) I did one early in the morning when hubby was still in bed. Then I was pretty sure there was a line so I put a post-it on there and wrote on it: Daddy I think I'm gonna be a big brother and had my son give it to him - we woke hubby up for it! :haha: I think you have the right to do that when you have a bfp!! haha
> 
> I'm not feeling very positive this month. Though at the same time I'm like: we timed it very well (I think so anyway). Oh well, we'll see on sunday, or after! I'll only be 9dpo on sunday so there's a big possibility of it being a bfn regardless.

I felt absolutely down this month. If this is indeed a BFP I will be in shock for awhile. FX for you that you get your BFP very soon! FX for all of you! And FX for me too! LOL! I'm paranoid!


----------



## LoveSanrio

Okay, DH just left to go to the grocery store. I am going to be sneaky and test while he is gone. I will be testing at 11am, so that is after a 4 1/2 hour hold. I hope that is long enough!!


----------



## Lara310809

Anytime now then... Good luck!! :dust:


----------



## GingerPanda

AF never showed. I haven't gotten blood test results yet. I just gave them the blood yesterday.


----------



## LoveSanrio

Okay, so I think I see a shadow of a line on 2 IC's, and the FRER. CB digital says not pregnant, but it took a reeeeaaaallly long time to give me my results! Not sure what to think just yet. Will test again tomorrow with FMU!


----------



## GingerPanda

Pics!


----------



## Lara310809

If its all three tests with lines, even faint ones, then I'd assume you're pregnant...


----------



## Eltjuh

Yes we need pics!!! And remember CB digi always needs more hcg... So it might be too early, or maybe it's cause you didn't use fmu.


----------



## Lara310809

It's still early; from your chart it would be 10DPO? Perhaps a CB needs a few more days to register the hCG levels. Are you going to tell your OH about the tests, or wait until you know more?


----------



## tl5953

Pics!


----------



## Lara310809

Lara310809 said:


> Am I right in thinking this OPK is positive? It's just that its 10 days earlier than I expected... :shrug: I usually get EWCM but haven't seen any yet, although I did suddenly get wet underwear a lot yesterday, but more sticky than it should have been.

EWCM has arrived! :wohoo: Yay for early ovulation!


----------



## LoveSanrio

I'm just paranoid they are evaps. They are pretty damn faint. I am going to test again and hope to get some better results! And no, I won't be telling DH anything until I know for sure.

I just thought after a 3 hour hold the line would be easier to see. The line I saw with FMU was EASY to see.


----------



## LoveSanrio

I'll get pics up asap, not sure you will be able to see anything though, but I'll give it a shot!


----------



## Lara310809

How frustrating :( I hate having to wait another 24hrs for FMU :dohh: I doubt they are all evaps; that would be a terrible fluke, but I can understand that you don't want to get your hopes up.


----------



## adopim

If you are 10DPO the line will still be pretty light and the digi would more than likely not pick it up yet. I got mine at 9DPO (first test was so faint I thought evap), the second time I held it 5 hours before testing and it was still super faint. The next day was just as light, just definitely pink. 
Good luck to you Love! Fx'd!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## LoveSanrio

I peed on another IC, after no hold whatsoever. Still a line there.... soooooo I got pics of this last IC with no hold, and my FRER from earlier after the hold (I took it apart LOL).

https://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j342/Amber_McCall/023_zps1f2e281c.jpg

https://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j342/Amber_McCall/026_zps3f8ac7cd.jpg

https://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j342/Amber_McCall/028_zpsa5f85638.jpg

And here are a couple with some little black notches to help you find the line:

https://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j342/Amber_McCall/026_zps6a9f99ad.jpg

https://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j342/Amber_McCall/028_zps13274ebd.jpg


----------



## Girly922

I can definitely see the line on the frer!! Looks good! And I don't think you'd get that many evaps on different branded tests. You've also got to remember a lot of cb digis are 50miu so don't pick up so early. I'd give it another couple of days before doing another digi to give your levels time to build up :happydance:


----------



## Eltjuh

I can see them, they ARE VERY faint! but I can see something though! Try another FRER with FMU! :) 

I did get my bfp at 11dpo on CB digi (with afternoon urine) when I was pregnant last year. I didn't try a CB digi with my son until 14dpo I think.


----------



## adopim

I see lines too!!!


----------



## Girly922

Eltjuh, I think it depends if you use the normal cb digi which are 50miu or the digi with conception indicator which are 25miu but aren't easily available in the US like they are here. So I kinda assumed lovesanrio would've been using the normal digi. Lol. 

Definite retest in the morning with fmu though!! :thumbup:


----------



## LoveSanrio

Yeah, it's just a regular digi. I knew it would be not pregnant, but man did it take forever for the results to come up! It was almost like it couldnt decide! It seriously took like 3 minutes.

I have one more FRER left, 4 IC's, and one more digi. I will most definitely be testing with FMU tomorrow morning! I am happy, but cautious! Not too sure what to think just yet!


----------



## GingerPanda

Looking promising so far! :happydance:


----------



## Lara310809

I can see the line on the FRER, definitely. I can't see the one on the IC, but I can't see the pic big enough on my screen. I think it's promising!


----------



## LoveSanrio

Yeah, I didnt expect much out of that IC bc I had just went pee about 30 minutes before I took it. The FRER, there is definitely a line IRL! Cant wait to test tomorrow with FMU! Hope it goes the way I want it!


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh yeah, totally didn't think of that!! Makes sense then that you got a bfn on the digi! :) I forget that there are even 'regular' digi's, cause I've never seen them IRL. :)


----------



## LoveSanrio

I have never seen one of the digis that says how far along you are! It is crazy! Wish I had one though, they are neat! :thumbup:


----------



## Girly922

They are pretty much the only cb digis you can get here unless you go searching for the normal ones. Really good price on amazon too so I stocked up well on them. Just so I could get my 1-2, 2-3 and 3+. Lol.


----------



## LoveSanrio

UGH....today is the longest day ever. I still havent said anything to DH about it, and he is at work now. He calls me every now and again, and it is really hard to not say anything about it. I'll be in bed when he comes home from work, so the hardest part will be over. I am ready for it to be morning so I can test again!


----------



## Lara310809

The trouble with the CB digis in the UK is that it's a conception indicator, in that it indicates how many weeks have passed since your conception, based on the levels of HCG in your pee. Obviously it's not always plottable like that as HCG levels can be through the roof. But the problem is that many people thinks that when it says you're 2-3 weeks past conception, they take that to mean they're 2-3 weeks pregnant :wacko: Obviously they don't read the little leaflet that comes with it. 

I love them though; I like seeing the weeks go up too, and in my last pregnancy I got to see all of them, because I got an early positive and had loads of leftover digis to use up :D

It's funny that they sell different HPTs everywhere though. Like in the UK you get the conception indicator, and in the US you don't. In the US you get FRER digis, and in the UK you just get the regular pink dyes. And the best I've ever seen is the HPT that has 5 different sensitivities - Detect5 Progressive tests. I want one of _those_ monsters!


----------



## Lara310809

LoveSanrio said:


> UGH....today is the longest day ever. I still havent said anything to DH about it, and he is at work now. He calls me every now and again, and it is really hard to not say anything about it. I'll be in bed when he comes home from work, so the hardest part will be over. I am ready for it to be morning so I can test again!

You know what you could do though; not pee for AGES, and that's pretty much the same as FMU... :D FMU for me is about 7hrs, so just wait until you're busting and test again :rofl:


----------



## Girly922

I used all mine this time to see them progress. Lol. I love it. I have noticed some people find them difficult to interpret. I think the box explains it pretty well. I've never seen the 5 sensitivities one! That sounds good. Lol.


----------



## LoveSanrio

Lara310809 said:


> LoveSanrio said:
> 
> 
> UGH....today is the longest day ever. I still havent said anything to DH about it, and he is at work now. He calls me every now and again, and it is really hard to not say anything about it. I'll be in bed when he comes home from work, so the hardest part will be over. I am ready for it to be morning so I can test again!
> 
> You know what you could do though; not pee for AGES, and that's pretty much the same as FMU... :D FMU for me is about 7hrs, so just wait until you're busting and test again :rofl:Click to expand...

LOL! :rofl: OMG screw that!! I won't even be awake for another 7 hours hahaha!


----------



## tl5953

:)


----------



## Eltjuh

LoveSanrio said:


> I have never seen one of the digis that says how far along you are! It is crazy! Wish I had one though, they are neat! :thumbup:

They DO do them, on amazon.com - this is a single pack: https://www.amazon.com/Clearblue-Di...words=clear+blue+digital+conception+indicator

and this is the double pack: https://www.amazon.com/Clearblue-DI...words=clear+blue+digital+conception+indicator

So you might be able to get yourself one!!  



Lara310809 said:


> The trouble with the CB digis in the UK is that it's a conception indicator, in that it indicates how many weeks have passed since your conception, based on the levels of HCG in your pee. Obviously it's not always plottable like that as HCG levels can be through the roof. But the problem is that many people thinks that when it says you're 2-3 weeks past conception, they take that to mean they're 2-3 weeks pregnant :wacko: Obviously they don't read the little leaflet that comes with it.
> 
> I love them though; I like seeing the weeks go up too, and in my last pregnancy I got to see all of them, because I got an early positive and had loads of leftover digis to use up :D
> 
> It's funny that they sell different HPTs everywhere though. Like in the UK you get the conception indicator, and in the US you don't. In the US you get FRER digis, and in the UK you just get the regular pink dyes. And the best I've ever seen is the HPT that has 5 different sensitivities - Detect5 Progressive tests. I want one of _those_ monsters!

I've seen those too! They look really cool!! But they're pretty expensive!


----------



## Girly922

I just clicked on the link and compared to how cheap we can get them, they're pretty expensive for you guys. Not sure I would've ordered quite so many at that price. Lol.


----------



## Blackrain90

Yay Love!! I can deffo see the lines, especially on the cheapos! :D


----------



## LoveSanrio

New test! Last one for the night, I swear LOL!

https://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j342/Amber_McCall/newone_zpsf6b44c70.jpg


----------



## Girly922

I can definitely see that. Looks darker than this mornings tests!! Looking good hun!


----------



## GingerPanda

Such a line!

AFM- I just heard back from my doctor's office. All my hormones were normal, and I am not preggo. Now to just get DH's SA back with good results, and I'm on to Clomid!


----------



## LoveSanrio

Thanks chicks :) Guess we will see what it looks like tomorrow!

GingerPanda, soooooo happy to hear everything is normal! I hope OH's tests come back fine, and you can get your clomid! I have heard really good things about it, and from what I have seen, it is very effective! FX!!


----------



## Lara310809

If I got my positive OPK this morning, I could ovulate any time. Lets assume its going to be negative to,orrow morning...

My OH has rolled over and gone to sleep while my LO is refusing to settle. Is there any point in us trying tomorrow night? I'm so pissed off that he just went to sleep knowing that it was happening today. Even if he woke now and LO settled, I'd be so pissed off I'm not sure i could BD right now, but I don't want this month to be a waste :(


----------



## Blackrain90

LoveSanrio said:


> New test! Last one for the night, I swear LOL!
> 
> https://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j342/Amber_McCall/newone_zpsf6b44c70.jpg

Yay! That looks like my 10DPO line!! :happydance:


----------



## Eltjuh

Lara310809 said:


> If I got my positive OPK this morning, I could ovulate any time. Lets assume its going to be negative to,orrow morning...
> 
> My OH has rolled over and gone to sleep while my LO is refusing to settle. Is there any point in us trying tomorrow night? I'm so pissed off that he just went to sleep knowing that it was happening today. Even if he woke now and LO settled, I'd be so pissed off I'm not sure i could BD right now, but I don't want this month to be a waste :(

You might still be alright to BD tomorrow night. Do you know how long after your +opk you ovulate?? Or have you not used them before?? They say you usually ovulate 12-48hrs after positive opk, so you could actually ovulate as late as sunday morning.
Maybe try to BD in the morning (and evening) if you can.... 



Gingerpanda, glad to hear everything's ok, bummer you're not pregnant though, but I guess it saves you from doing loads of hpt's and hoping they're wrong when they give you a bfn..... Good luck next cycle though!! :hugs:


----------



## Lara310809

Last month it was positive for 24hrs I think, but I'm cramping now so I assume its tonight.

We can't BD in the mornings as the kids are around and no spare rooms.


----------



## Eltjuh

Apparently you can also cramp before or after it's actually happening... I didn't know that either, but read it somewhere... Don't ask me where, cause the amount of times I googled things.... :winkwink:


I tested this morning, bfn. There's a slight indent/evap there I think, but you really need to squint to see it, don't think it's got any colour.... It's only 8dpo, wasn't expecting anything anyway.


----------



## GingerPanda

Hopefully it's the start of something, Elt!

*waits for Sanrio's FMU test!* :coffee:


----------



## Eltjuh

Not getting my hopes up. Looked at it again and definitely looked like an indent. 
That doesn't mean the tests are dodgy though does it??? :shrug:

Have a bit of a sicky feeling today. First thing when I got up was this wave of nausea, not enough to feel like I'm gonna throw up though. But I put it down to being hungry. But even after eating I have this sort of nauseous feeling in my stomach. But only slightly - if you get what I mean.

Never had any morning sickness with my son, so not sure if that's what it is.... Or not... Stupid confusing ttc!!  haha


----------



## GingerPanda

Haha, I know what you mean about the slight nausea, but not enough to throw up. Felt that way pretty much my whole cycle, but the blood test says I'm not pregnant. I assumed it was because my hormones were out of wack, since AF still hasn't shown, but the hormone/thyroid tests came back normal too. So... I don't know what's going on. Still feeling a bit queasy this morning. DH wanted a mushroom and chicken omelette for breakfast, and making it totally put me off food. I went from starving to kinda disgusted. :shrug: I'll just stick to sipping my white grape peach juice.

Hope you feel better! Or that it's at least the beginnings of MS. :haha:


----------



## Eltjuh

In a way it would be nice to have it be the start of MS, but at the same time I have no idea how I'm gonna put up with that for the first trimester (or longer ) My first pregnancy was so easy! Glad I didn't get any MS. So I'm kind of hoping I won't have MS next time I get pregnant again, but I know there's no guarantee! 

It's kind of died down a little now.... I just want to know what's going on now! And I'm only 8dpo!!



Wonder when you're gonna be getting AF, it's weird that your tests came back negative and still no AF!! Must be frustrating for you aswell cause you can't start trying again until you get AF!


----------



## LoveSanrio

Welp....

Tested this morning with 3 IC's, and a FRER. FRER looks BFN, and all 3 IC's have a faint line on them. So either I have a bad batch of IC's, or I'm thinking this may be a chemical pregnancy because this is the same thing that happened to me last time. Trying not to be upset about it. AF is due to arrive tomorrow, so I guess we will see if she shows. UGH.....I hate TTC.


----------



## GingerPanda

TTC and not knowing what's going on sucks. I haven't had AF since Feb 6th. :dohh:


----------



## LoveSanrio

AGREED. It does suck. I'm just going to try and not worry about it, and stress myself out even more.....SOOOOOO I am taking my girls out for a fun day today. We are going to go to Chuck E Cheese for awhile, and then out to dinner together. DH has to work (of course), so we are going to have a girl's day. If AF shows tomorrow, guess I just gotta move on, and try next cycle! 

Now, I'm off to clean my house before the festivities begin!


----------



## Eltjuh

Have fun with your girls!! :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Eltjuh said:


> Wonder when you're gonna be getting AF, it's weird that your tests came back negative and still no AF!! Must be frustrating for you aswell cause you can't start trying again until you get AF!

Eh, I'm actually not all that frustrated. I don't think I'll actually conceive without the Clomid. And I can't get the Clomid until after DH passes a SA. My appointment with my doctor to discuss results and prescribe Clomid is on April 4th. So if AF waits and he has to give me Provera to start AF, then I won't have to wait a whole cycle to start Clomid. :thumbup:


Sanrio, that sounds like fun!


----------



## Lara310809

I'm sorry you didn't get stronger lines today LoveSanrio :( I hope AF stays away


----------



## Blackrain90

Sorry Sanrio, hope your lines get stronger!


----------



## LoveSanrio

AF due tomorrow! Guess we will find out what is up soon!! Going to bed now, hopefully can get my mind off of things. Talk to you soon!


----------



## Eltjuh

Bfn again this morning. I know it's still early, but feel down about it (in combination with my temp). My temp went down a bit today and last cycle it started going down at 10dpo for AF, so I've got a feeling it's gonna keep going down now until AF shows.... 

When it comes to knowing when AF is due, do you go by LP length or by cycle length?? Cause I ovulated 2 days earlier than last cycle.


----------



## Girly922

As far as I can gather your LP normally stays the same even if you ovulate earlier or later. I think there are some women who are the exception to the rule though.


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah that's what I thought, so AF should be due thursday then... ugh... :S That :witch: had better not turn up!!


----------



## LoveSanrio

Well, I woke up this morning, peed in a cup, only to discover that I am OUT of tests!!! AAAHHHHH!!! I had the pee ready and everything!! I thought for sure I had one digi left, but it isn't there!! OMG it sucks so bad.

Well, I guess the TRUE PG test will be to see if AF is late or not. She is due today, my LP is always 11 days....and so far she's a no show. Guess we will see!!


Eltjuh- Sounds to me like you are late! They say your LP never changes, and that has always rang true for me. The only thing that changes is the day you O. Of course some women can be late for whatever the reason may be, but they would technically still be considered as "late".


----------



## Eltjuh

LoveSanrio said:


> Well, I woke up this morning, peed in a cup, only to discover that I am OUT of tests!!! AAAHHHHH!!! I had the pee ready and everything!! I thought for sure I had one digi left, but it isn't there!! OMG it sucks so bad.
> 
> Well, I guess the TRUE PG test will be to see if AF is late or not. She is due today, my LP is always 11 days....and so far she's a no show. Guess we will see!!
> 
> 
> Eltjuh- Sounds to me like you are late! They say your LP never changes, and that has always rang true for me. The only thing that changes is the day you O. Of course some women can be late for whatever the reason may be, but they would technically still be considered as "late".

Oh, that must've been really annoying!! I hate it when you realise you have no more tests left!! 

I'm not late yet. AF should be due on thursday. I'm only 9dpo today. Lp is 12 days, so AF due on 13dpo. I think I might buy a 2pack of FRERs today... Cause I'm kind of not sure about the tests I've got cause of the indents that are there when I do them.... Does that mean they're faulty or is that normal?? Never really had it before.


----------



## LoveSanrio

What brand of test are you using? It is pretty rare for me to ever get an indent on a test. Does it have any color to it at all?

I will say this though, I have been getting lines on the IC's, and the FRER take forever to show anything, if they even do at all. From what I have seen, the FRER aren't as good as they used to be.

You are still pretty early though. I definitely had a negative on 9dpo, and didn't show a line until the next day. You are certainly still in it!

Oh, I thought this was a bit interesting. Not sure if it means anything or not though, but I took my temp this morning just to see, and it was still high. Way above my usual coverline temps. I was at 98.66 today. My usual coverline temps are around 97.5 degrees. Guess we will see if that pans out to be anything. Ugh... I should have temped this cycle LOL!


----------



## GingerPanda

Dumb lack of tests! :dohh:

Lol, good luck ladies! I hope AF stays away, and we get some BFPs in here!



AFM, AF still hasn't shown. Oh well. :shrug:


----------



## LoveSanrio

So I am now going to lay down and take a nap. I am kidless for another 3 hours or so, so I am enjoying the peace and quiet! They went with their grandma for a bit. Anyhow, AF is still a no show thus far. She usually arrives earlier in the day, so not sure what is up just yet. Guess we will see if Ihave any red surprises on the toilet paper when I get up!


----------



## Eltjuh

I was using the tests I used when I found out I was pregnant with my son and the mc. I bought them online, but they're just like the tests from Asda, which are 15mIu I think. And they're pretty good. Got my bfp at 10dpo with my son.
Also bought a 2-pack of FRERs today, well I had some loyalty points on a card so paid with them  So I think I might do a FRER tomorrow morning.... Not sure though cause I find them kind of annoying sometimes cause the lines are so thin!! So they're harder to spot, especially if they're really faint.

I don't think I ever had indents on those tests before but you can definitely see it and there is no colour to it. I'll post a picture, don't think you can see the indent in the picture though. 
So I'm kind of wondering whether maybe these tests I got are dodgy or something... dunno! Hence the reason I got some FRERs.



Fingers crossed AF stays away for all of us!!


----------



## Eltjuh

oops forgot the picture! 

First one was at 3 minutes, 2nd one was at 10 minutes. But there's definitely nothing there at all!! :nope:
 



Attached Files:







CAM00648.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 7









CAM00649.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Girly922

I've had indents on those tests too. I think sometimes it just depends on the batch. Fingers crossed for you with the FRERs though!!


----------



## Eltjuh

So does that mean they're a faulty batch?? Cause if they are I'm gonna send them back...


----------



## Girly922

Not necessarily faulty. I still got a bfp on one. But nearly all the bfn's I could see an indent line. You just have to really squint to see if it has any pinkness to it.


----------



## Eltjuh

Ok, well that's good then! Cause I thought maybe it meant the test wasn't working properly.
Really hope I'm still gonna get my bfp, but I don't think I will.... don't know why! 
Think I might keep my FRER's for a little bit later on cause they're usually quite faint so early on aswell!


----------



## Girly922

I'm not a fan of FRERs anymore really. They don't seem sensitive enough to be honest. I definitely got BFPs on cheapies before I did on FRERs.


----------



## LoveSanrio

Yeah, same here! I am not a fan of FRER anymore either! I don't think they are as sensitive as they used to be! I have been googling the crap out of it, and it seems people get their positives on IC's several days before they do on the FRER, so I am still holding out help. I just don't see getting evaps on the like, 6 different IC's I took. I even took one from the batch and tested it on my toilet water. It was stark white. Soooooo, I am hoping they were right!

So far no AF today, so we shall see!!! :af::af::af::af:


----------



## Girly922

There does seem to have been a lot of ICs recently giving false positives so I don't blame you for checking them. Lol. Really hoping its your bfp in the making Sanrio!!


----------



## Eltjuh

I would say get your hubby to pee on one but he doesn't know yet does he? Or did you tell him?


----------



## Eltjuh

I don't think all of your lines could've been evaps either so i reckon you are pregnant!


----------



## LoveSanrio

I hope you're right!

Tomorrow I have some errands to run, so I will be heading down to the store for more tests. I am going to end up getting like 4 different brands LOL! I will probably get to the store around 3pm, so I am going to hold my pee from 11am to then, and test when I get home. Who knows, AF may show tomorrow...although that would still be late. But if she isn't there when I get up that is strange. When I go pee for the first time that day, I have pink on the toilet paper, and about an hour later she is there full force. Soooooo, safe to so that if I don't see her, she probably wont be showing up.


----------



## adopim

I hope for some solid lines for you Love!

I can't help but wonder if different tests work different for each person. I got my first positive when I was at 9DPO with a FRER. I can't speak for ICs because I never used them, but I didn't get a positive on a cheapie test (Dollar Tree and Walmart 88 cent ones) until around 16DPO or so. While some people their early result from those same tests. It's intriguing to think about. Lol


----------



## LoveSanrio

adopim said:


> I hope for some solid lines for you Love!
> 
> I can't help but wonder if different tests work different for each person. I got my first positive when I was at 9DPO with a FRER. I can't speak for ICs because I never used them, but I didn't get a positive on a cheapie test (Dollar Tree and Walmart 88 cent ones) until around 16DPO or so. While some people their early result from those same tests. It's intriguing to think about. Lol

Did you order your FRER online, or buy them at Walmart or something like that? For some reason I heard that the ones you buy at Walmart arent as good anymore.

Also, maybe you guys can help me with this. I got my first positive OPK one day, and the next day I got a blaring positive. I usually O the day after my first positive OPK, but I never get a blaring positive. Should I still go by the first positive, or the blaring? Anyone ever O the same day they got a blaring positive the day after a positive with the test line and control line the same color?


----------



## adopim

I bought my FRERs at Walmart. Lol.

Hmm, as for the OPK... I've gotten a blaring positive OPK the day after ovulation before (Ov was confirmed by major temp rise). I found that I would always ovulate within 12 hours of my first positive. Once I figured that out I actually stopped testing after the first positive. My body functions weird I guess. Lol


----------



## LoveSanrio

adopim said:


> I bought my FRERs at Walmart. Lol.
> 
> Hmm, as for the OPK... I've gotten a blaring positive OPK the day after ovulation before (Ov was confirmed by major temp rise). I found that I would always ovulate within 12 hours of my first positive. Once I figured that out I actually stopped testing after the first positive. My body functions weird I guess. Lol

Well then, maybe your theory is true then LOL! I might not show on a FRER like I would an IC just yet. Guess time will tell! With my last pregnancy I used a blue dye test bc I didn't know any better, and got a DEFINITE plus sign, but that was after my period was due I think.

My body is the same though. I usually get a specific temp spike the morning after my first positive OPK, but have never had a blaring, so I'm not sure if that makes a difference. They stay the same color as the control the day of my temp spike, and finally fade back to neg the day after that.


----------



## Eltjuh

I think different people have their hcg double at different rates and apparently for some people itxs also normal to always have a bit of hcg, as long as it's under 5. And i guess then you got the problem of implantation, some people implant earlier than others so they'll probably get their results earlier...


----------



## LoveSanrio

Yeah, I have been considering implantation date as well. Since I got faint BFP's on 10dpo, I am thinking it would have had to be 8 or 9dpo.

I'm just waiting for AF. If she is still a no show tomorrow I will be testing like a mad woman!! :wacko:


----------



## Lara310809

I definitely think people react differently on HPTs. HCG doubles faster for some, and remember that with OPKs some people get test lines that are darker than the control line, and others never get positives even though they do ovulate. 

If you had a blaring positive, that would have been your spike. The positive before would have been working up to the spike, and a positive after would have been during the come-down, IYKWIM. I assume take the blaring positive as the main one, and date from that. 

I had a blaring positive 3 days ago, but my temps still don't show that I ovulated, so I could be wrong :wacko: I had a decrease this morning; I guess that could be an ovulation dip, though I don't think I got a dip last month...


----------



## Eltjuh

I had another bfn today.... I did one of the cheapie ones from amazon and decided to use on of my FRERs aswell, both with FMU. 
I wasn't really expecting anything, cause my temp went down again today, so I'm thinking it's definitely going down in preparation for AF :cry: 
So gutted!!


----------



## Lara310809

Is it possible to ovulate on CD14 for example, and still get a positive OPK the following morning on CD15, even though your ovary already released the egg?


----------



## Eltjuh

I think so.... I think I have heard of it before and there are some charts on FF that have another +opk the day after FF says they ovulated...


----------



## LoveSanrio

Lara310809 said:


> I definitely think people react differently on HPTs. HCG doubles faster for some, and remember that with OPKs some people get test lines that are darker than the control line, and others never get positives even though they do ovulate.
> 
> If you had a blaring positive, that would have been your spike. The positive before would have been working up to the spike, and a positive after would have been during the come-down, IYKWIM. I assume take the blaring positive as the main one, and date from that.
> 
> I had a blaring positive 3 days ago, but my temps still don't show that I ovulated, so I could be wrong :wacko: I had a decrease this morning; I guess that could be an ovulation dip, though I don't think I got a dip last month...


Thank you sooooooo much for answering my question about the OPKs!!! You explained it really well, so now I know more of what to watch for.


That said, still no AF today. I will be going to the store soon to get more tests, but who knows. I think it's leading into a chemical bc my temp today was just above what would be my normal coverline temp. Not sure if it means much because I havent temped all month, but still. I'm thinking progesterone might be my issue. Maybe?


----------



## Lara310809

No problem; I'm not certain it works like that, but it would make sense that way. 

Hmm, that is a big dip in temps, but because you didn't temp this month it's hard to tell. I don't know much about the hormones, but don't lose hope just yet. Like you say, AF is still a no-show so let's hope she stays away!


----------



## LoveSanrio

https://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j342/Amber_McCall/PREGNANCYTESTS004_zpse97e5153.jpg



Just took these about an hour ago!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## GingerPanda

Aaaaaaaahhh! :dance::happydance::bfp::happydance::dance:


----------



## LoveSanrio

WOOT WOOT!!!!!



:happydance::dust::dance::yipee::headspin::ninja::juggle::fool::wohoo::loopy::rain::bunny:<3


----------



## Eltjuh

Yay! I knew it! Congrats! Have you told hubby yet?


----------



## LoveSanrio

Eltjuh said:


> Yay! I knew it! Congrats! Have you told hubby yet?

Yeah I told him!! He is super excited!! I think he is still in shock a bit though even though he knew it would happen at some point LOL! That is a typical man though. He started telling everyone at his work LOL!!


----------



## Blackrain90

Yay!!!!!!! That is so exciting, congrats love!!!


----------



## adopim

Congrats Love!!! So exciting! :D :happydance:


----------



## GingerPanda

Now I'm super broody and can't wait to get my Clomid. :rofl:

I can't wait to no longer be the One-Line Wonder!


----------



## twiggers

Congrats Sanrio! How long we're y'all trying this time?


----------



## LoveSanrio

Thanks everyone!! I am still in shock LOL!!

We actively tried for 2 cycles this time around which is about typical for me. The longest I have ever tried to get pregnant was 4 cycles. I seem to be pretty fertile. This is our LAST baby though, so I will be getting my tubes tied when we have the baby. Kinda bittersweet for me.


----------



## tl5953

Yay!!! Congrats!!! So so happy for you! Lucky lady :)


----------



## LoveSanrio

Thanks chick!! :happydance:


----------



## Lara310809

Congrats LoveSanrio! 5 weeks already? Did you ovulate early?


----------



## Girly922

Woo!! Massive congrats Love!! Knew you couldn't have got ha many evaps! Lol. Really happy for you!! :happydance:


----------



## GingerPanda

LoveSanrio said:


> Thanks everyone!! I am still in shock LOL!!
> 
> We actively tried for 2 cycles this time around which is about typical for me. The longest I have ever tried to get pregnant was 4 cycles. I seem to be pretty fertile. This is our LAST baby though, so I will be getting my tubes tied when we have the baby. Kinda bittersweet for me.

Planned C-section?


----------



## Eltjuh

Don't worry gingerpanda i'm still the 1 line wonder aswell.... my temp went up this morning but it's not reliable cause i temped 3.5hrs later than normal so it probably still went down anyway if i temped at my normal time. Hopefully we will get our bfps soon too!


----------



## amanda1235

congrats Sanrio!!!! Very exciting :)
I will be in the tww starting tomorrow for my 4th cycle. Got my surge this morning, so should O tomorrow. Kinda pissed about it though, because DH is out of town. We were able to BD Sunday night before he left Monday, and he won't be back until tomorrow night, and we'll of course BD again then. Do you think that's too late? I'm worried we will have missed our chance this month :(


----------



## LoveSanrio

GingerPanda said:


> LoveSanrio said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!! I am still in shock LOL!!
> 
> We actively tried for 2 cycles this time around which is about typical for me. The longest I have ever tried to get pregnant was 4 cycles. I seem to be pretty fertile. This is our LAST baby though, so I will be getting my tubes tied when we have the baby. Kinda bittersweet for me.
> 
> Planned C-section?Click to expand...

This time it will be. Last time we had an Emergency C Section, so would kinda like to avoid that this time around if possible. I ALWAYS get really high blood pressure towards the middle to end of pregnancy, and last time I developed toxemia. My DR was amazing though and still let me try to have the baby on my own bc I was so scared of having a section, but the baby and I were monitored very closely, and I had to stay on a magnesium drip to prevent me from having seizures, and no getting out of bed... (I was in labor for 24 hours), but in the end her heart rate plummeted, and I was in surgery within 10 minutes. They took reaaaallly good care of me, and the anesthesiologist talked with me while it was going on to help keep my mind of of being scared. Hubby was in there too, but of course he was a hot mess LOL! When she was born, they cut the cord from the placenta, but they cut it long so that hubby could still cut it in the right spot when she was in the incubator. They also had their own disposable camera, and one of the nurses jobs was to just take pictures for me. I know it sounds gross, but I have pictures of them actually "birthing" her during the surgery. I am happy to have these pictures.

So, that was my experience with a section. Obviously I am still scared this time around, but not like last time. No fear of the unknown this time. Now I just worry about everything else.... and the recovery time as well.


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm sure everything will be fine. Plenty of time to worry about that later. For now, congrats on being pregnant! :hugs:


----------



## Lara310809

I agree, you'll have plenty of time to worry yourself silly about all of that in a few months' time, but for now just enjoy not puking up :winkwink:

I heard it gets worse each time; I am NOT looking forward to the third time around :haha:


----------



## LoveSanrio

Hahaha!! Very true. I am not looking forward to the morning sickness. I usually get it really bad. So bad that it is hard for me to even ride in a car bc the motion makes me sick. Would be nice to not like that this time, but I'm not holding my breath.

So today is the day that DH and I tell his mom that we are expecting. She has no idea that we were even trying! Should be interesting LOL! She will be excited! My kids found out last night bc when I took the tests they just HAD to know what I was doing, and I wasn't going to lie to them. Then they asked me what it said, and when I told them they were SOOOOOOO excited. Then my 8 year old told my 2 year old "Mommy is going to have another baby", and she said "No." LOL


----------



## Alyssa Drough

So does anyone else go and buy their HPT's from different shops each time so the staff don't recognise you and think you're mental?!


----------



## adopim

Have you ever tried B6 for morning sickness? I was taking it for my luteal phase and the nurse recommended I continue to take it until 13 weeks (since it's said to help with the progesterone production). I had terrible morning sickness with my first but this time it was reduced to "morning nausea". I only actually threw up once. Our NT sonographer told us this one is a girl too (with 100% positivity).




Alyssa Drough said:


> So does anyone else go and buy their HPT's from different shops each time so the staff don't recognise you and think you're mental?!

I never did this, but some of the people at WalMart were starting to recognize me. I had wondered what some of the people thought sometimes. Especially the ones that I had seen numerous times while buying them.


----------



## LoveSanrio

Alyssa Drough said:


> So does anyone else go and buy their HPT's from different shops each time so the staff don't recognise you and think you're mental?!

Nah, I don't give a crap what other people think of me. Not like I have to go home to them or anything :haha: Other than that, I buy a lot of my tests online, but I always go to the same store if I buy from around here.



adopim said:


> Have you ever tried B6 for morning sickness? I was taking it for my luteal phase and the nurse recommended I continue to take it until 13 weeks (since it's said to help with the progesterone production). I had terrible morning sickness with my first but this time it was reduced to "morning nausea". I only actually threw up once. Our NT sonographer told us this one is a girl too (with 100% positivity).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alyssa Drough said:
> 
> 
> So does anyone else go and buy their HPT's from different shops each time so the staff don't recognise you and think you're mental?!
> 
> I never did this, but some of the people at WalMart were starting to recognize me. I had wondered what some of the people thought sometimes. Especially the ones that I had seen numerous times while buying them.Click to expand...

I have heard a bit about that actually. I also tried Preggie Pops last time, and I will say they did help me a bit, and they were really good. I think they have B6 in them? Anyhow, would it hurt me to start taking B6 now, since I wasn't taking it before? If you think it might help me, let me know what you take, and how much and I will pick some up at the store tonight!


----------



## Lara310809

LoveSanrio said:


> Hahaha!! Very true. I am not looking forward to the morning sickness. I usually get it really bad. So bad that it is hard for me to even ride in a car bc the motion makes me sick. Would be nice to not like that this time, but I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> So today is the day that DH and I tell his mom that we are expecting. She has no idea that we were even trying! Should be interesting LOL! She will be excited! My kids found out last night bc when I took the tests they just HAD to know what I was doing, and I wasn't going to lie to them. Then they asked me what it said, and when I told them they were SOOOOOOO excited. Then my 8 year old told my 2 year old "Mommy is going to have another baby", and she said "No." LOL

I hope it goes well telling the ILs LS; let us know! How lovely that you were able to share it with the kids. I have just said to our eldest (2y11m) "would you like another brother/sister?" and she's said yes, but of course she's too young to really get the concept. My SIL had a baby recently, and trying to tell my daughter that there was a baby growing in her tummy was a mission; she didn't believe it, or even care :haha: 



Alyssa Drough said:


> So does anyone else go and buy their HPT's from different shops each time so the staff don't recognise you and think you're mental?!

LOL, nope. I don't care if I look crazy buying them all. On my last spree I bought about 7 at once :thumbup: But the place I live in is VERY small (the entire place is 3 square miles), so you start to recognise people. I go to the same pharmacy for everything, so they know me now. I try to shop elsewhere for TTC supplies, simply because I know one of the staff members, and I don't want everyone knowing/wondering.


----------



## adopim

LoveSanrio said:


> I have heard a bit about that actually. I also tried Preggie Pops last time, and I will say they did help me a bit, and they were really good. I think they have B6 in them? Anyhow, would it hurt me to start taking B6 now, since I wasn't taking it before? If you think it might help me, let me know what you take, and how much and I will pick some up at the store tonight!

Well, I was at a higher dosage because I was taking 100mg for my luteal phase. After a few weeks staying with the 100mg, I started to cut the vitamins so I was at about 75mg a day. Then cut the vitamins in half for about 50mg a day. My nurse was okay with this amount until 13 weeks. She told me that I could stop taking the extra B6 at 13 weeks. It's been almost a week since ending it and I haven't developed morning sickness so I'm thinking I'm clear now. 
For morning sickness they recommend that you take 10-25mg three times daily (I assume with each meal), but that you should consult your doctor first. 
Preggie Pop Drops do have B6, but I'm not sure how much. I used those with my first DD too. They helped but I was still throwing up at least once daily until 16 weeks.


----------



## LoveSanrio

Okay, maybe I won't be taking B6 then. I won't be going to the DR until 10-12 weeks or so this time around bc (KNOCK ON WOOD) I don't have any issues with recurrent mc's, or anything of the sort. So I may not be able to do that...boo.


----------



## adopim

I didn't have my first appointment until I was 10 weeks. I would say that if the MS gets really bad, you aren't going to hurt anything by taking some extra B6 (for example one 25mg tablet a day) in the vitamin form. Just take that low dosage and see if it doesn't help the sickness.
But we can just hope that MS just doesn't show altogether so it'd be a non-issue anyways :)


----------



## LoveSanrio

adopim said:


> I didn't have my first appointment until I was 10 weeks. I would say that if the MS gets really bad, you aren't going to hurt anything by taking some extra B6 (for example one 25mg tablet a day) in the vitamin form. Just take that low dosage and see if it doesn't help the sickness.
> But we can just hope that MS just doesn't show altogether so it'd be a non-issue anyways :)

LOL! That is true, that would be soooooo nice! I picked up some prenatals earlier. I got the gummy kind bc the others make my stomach upset. They have everything in them I need, plus fish oil, and DHA...BUT, when I got home I noticed on the package that they have no iron in them? Don't I need iron? Let me know if your's have iron in them, and how much. I may need to take an iron supplement too.


----------



## GingerPanda

Mine has 33 mg of iron, which is 183% of the daily value for a pregnant or lactating woman.

https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/vitamins1_zpsc01927be.jpg
https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/vitamins2_zpsf709a0e2.jpg


----------



## adopim

LoveSanrio said:


> adopim said:
> 
> 
> I didn't have my first appointment until I was 10 weeks. I would say that if the MS gets really bad, you aren't going to hurt anything by taking some extra B6 (for example one 25mg tablet a day) in the vitamin form. Just take that low dosage and see if it doesn't help the sickness.
> But we can just hope that MS just doesn't show altogether so it'd be a non-issue anyways :)
> 
> LOL! That is true, that would be soooooo nice! I picked up some prenatals earlier. I got the gummy kind bc the others make my stomach upset. They have everything in them I need, plus fish oil, and DHA...BUT, when I got home I noticed on the package that they have no iron in them? Don't I need iron? Let me know if your's have iron in them, and how much. I may need to take an iron supplement too.Click to expand...

Right now I'm taking the Similac prenatal as well as the gel DHA supplement. I got 7 weeks worth of samples from my nurse. The prenatal has 27mg of Iron (150%DV). Not sure what was in my other ones, but I'll probably stick with the Similac the rest of the pregnancy. The downside is that the prenatal is quite large. And can be really harsh before the second trimester (nurse told me to wait to start them until 13 weeks).


----------



## LoveSanrio

Thanks ladies! That is what I figured. I will finish out these gummies and switch to something else then. It says they don't include iron in them because the product appeals to children, so they do it to prevent children overdosing on iron, which makes sense. GingerPanda, where did you get your prenatals? I think I want to try those.


----------



## LillyTame

Congratulations LoveSanrio!! :happydance::thumbup::hugs:

I was just checking in on you guys, because I kinda left the thread because my poas craziness has died down with each passing cycle that I don't get my BFP. But I'm glad I did pop in!

Good Luck Ladies! :dust: See you around BnB!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## LoveSanrio

LillyTame said:


> Congratulations LoveSanrio!! :happydance::thumbup::hugs:
> 
> I was just checking in on you guys, because I kinda left the thread because my poas craziness has died down with each passing cycle that I don't get my BFP. But I'm glad I did pop in!
> 
> Good Luck Ladies! :dust: See you around BnB!

Thanks LillyTame!! Hope to see you around a bit more often! Miss having you around!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Well my temp went down again, as expected, so I'm guessing the :witch: will be here tomorrow morning when I wake up.... 

Just wondering what to do about next cycle.... We thought maybe it's best if I don't keep track of any temps or OPKs but I really really don't wanna miss O and I like knowing what's going on! Also for cycles after cause it's always the way... when you need something, or want to know something (like whether you had this 'symptom' or that cervical position when you got your bfp or when you didn't get your bfp) then you never have it recorded!! IYKWIM.
So I kind of wanna not record anything to make it less stressful but at the same time I don't wanna miss anything. :dohh:


----------



## Lara310809

Eltjuh said:


> Well my temp went down again, as expected, so I'm guessing the :witch: will be here tomorrow morning when I wake up....
> 
> Just wondering what to do about next cycle.... We thought maybe it's best if I don't keep track of any temps or OPKs but I really really don't wanna miss O and I like knowing what's going on! Also for cycles after cause it's always the way... when you need something, or want to know something (like whether you had this 'symptom' or that cervical position when you got your bfp or when you didn't get your bfp) then you never have it recorded!! IYKWIM.
> So I kind of wanna not record anything to make it less stressful but at the same time I don't wanna miss anything. :dohh:

this cycle I'm not symptom spotting. I'm temping, recording CM and using OPKs, but that's it. It's less stress already, and TBH most symptoms are also AF symptoms, so I can't be bothered with the "am I / aren't I" questions for the next 10 days. I've also left out the "__ days until testing" ticker, because that makes time stand still for me. I think if we were doing SMEP I wouldn't even use OPKs, because you're DTD anyway.OPKs do my head in, but we rarely find the time to BD so it is the only way I can be sure


----------



## Eltjuh

haha my hubby came up with the plan to just bd everyday! And I was like.... uhm... no! :haha:
I like it, but to do it every day for a month?? I'd for sure be having 'tired' as a symptom haha, but probably not cause of possible pregnancy!  

I didn't really symptom spot this month... Cause like you said everything could be either pregnancy or AF. So there really is no point!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm still hanging around in TTC-limbo. I don't mind not having AF, but every time I leave the house, I wonder if she'll surprise me. That witch...

DH's SA is Friday! I've never thought the problem could be with him, always with me. But I guess it's natural to start to get a little concerned. :shrug:


----------



## NDTaber9211

I've started taking my OPKs and am becoming very positive for this month. The test line is already a bit dark. Last month I had basically no test line show up until cd20. I really hope this month is the month I get that sticky bean!


----------



## Lara310809

We've been TTC for 5 months today :coffee: I've forgotten what it's like to not obsess over periods and cramping...

This cycle is my last chance to get a 2013 baby. It's also my last chance of having 2 under 2 again. If I get pregnant this cycle I will be due a month to the day earlier than #2's birthday. It will also be the second time I've been newly pregnant for #1's birthday (at the end of April). 

No pressure... :dohh:


----------



## Eltjuh

I wanted to have another by the time LO was 2, or soon after. But looks like he's gonna be 3 (or older) by the time he gets a little brother or sister. His birthday is in February so next cycle is the last cycle of having a 2nd before he turns 3! Don't want to try in May because I don't really want to have 2 birthdays so close together... But I bet I'm still gonna try in May anyway, cause I just really want another baby!!! :cry:


----------



## tl5953

This will be our 6th cycle ttc#1 ... Af is finished today so I guess it's time to start BDing lol ... I'm not temping, symptom charting, or 'trying' ... I mean yes, I'm still trying, but I'm not gonna think about it and see what happens ... A lot of my friends tried and tried, and then they stopped trying and got preg ... Fx for all of us :) I reallllly didn't want a December bby either as my birthday is Christmas Eve and it's an expensive month, and I've always hated being the 'young' one ... So watch, just watch, I'll get my bfp this cycle lol


----------



## GingerPanda

Watching "One Born Every Minute". Brooooooooody. :wacko:


----------



## Lara310809

Had a massive temp drop today at 5DPO. I'm still above my coverline, but only just. 

I'm getting a bit concerned that my temps don't rise enough after ovulation; I've been temping for two cycles now and I don't get huge temp rises like other people do, and last month none of my temps were particularly high in comparison to my pre-ovulation temps. FF still spots that I've ovulated, but I wonder if too low a level of progesterone affects whether you can get pregnant or not... :shrug: does anyone know?


----------



## amanda1235

tl5953 said:


> This will be our 6th cycle ttc#1 ... Af is finished today so I guess it's time to start BDing lol ... I'm not temping, symptom charting, or 'trying' ... I mean yes, I'm still trying, but I'm not gonna think about it and see what happens ... A lot of my friends tried and tried, and then they stopped trying and got preg ... Fx for all of us :) I reallllly didn't want a December bby either as my birthday is Christmas Eve and it's an expensive month, and I've always hated being the 'young' one ... So watch, just watch, I'll get my bfp this cycle lol

This is my 4th cycle ttc #1.....1dpo for now, we'll see what it brings. I also didn't really want a December baby, as DH's bday is the 21st, then Christmas, then my moms bday is the 29th......VERY expensive month. Plus, DH knows how sucky it is to have a bday so close to Christmas, as I'm sure you know how that feels as well. I have the same feeling as you......because of that, watch, I'll get pregnant this month. Which would be 100% fine of course.....but still. Although, now I feel like I may be getting my hopes up.....ahhhhhhn ttc is stressful! 

Also, I have 5 friends that had babies in the past 6 months, playing and being around the little ones makes me want one soooooo much more. Oh, and just found out my cousin's pregnant. Went off the pill.....and BAM! I'm happy for her, but......it's a bit hard on me. I know 4 months is nothing in the grand scheme of things.....but since I've never been pg before, it's always in the back of my mind.......what if it doesn't happen?......what if it CAN'T happen? Anyone else go through that and find ways to ease their mind? 

Sorry for the rant! Fx'd for all of us!!


----------



## Eltjuh

GingerPanda said:


> Watching "One Born Every Minute". Brooooooooody. :wacko:

LOVE that show!! Just watched it last night!! 
You're in the USA though aren't you??? Do they show it there aswell or have you got your own (American) version??? Cause I think they did show 'One Born Every Minute USA' once in the UK.


----------



## GingerPanda

Eltjuh said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> Watching "One Born Every Minute". Brooooooooody. :wacko:
> 
> LOVE that show!! Just watched it last night!!
> You're in the USA though aren't you??? Do they show it there aswell or have you got your own (American) version??? Cause I think they did show 'One Born Every Minute USA' once in the UK.Click to expand...

There's a similar American show called Birth Day, but I don't know if it still airs. Never seen an American version of OBEM. I was watching the UK version (complete with commercials, lol) on YouTube.


----------



## Eltjuh

Ah! Thought you might've been watching it online!! 
Last night there was a couple who's little boy died after 6 days though!! :( He had a diaphragmatic hernia.... It was so sad!! 

Apparently there are people that say it's a bad program, cause it's wrong to see women in so much pain and see everything that happens... I think it's a great program and it helps a lot of people prepare for giving birth and kind of teaches you what to expect.


----------



## LoveSanrio

Okay, I have never seen this show! I'm heading over to youtube to check it out!


----------



## LoveSanrio

Just watched the intro to the show and I am already crying....omg...this is going to be a wild ride.


----------



## Girly922

I have had to take a self-imposed break from OBEM as I now can't get through 5 minutes of the show without bawling my eyes out!! :blush:


----------



## Eltjuh

It's even better when you're pregnant cause you know that'll be you soon enough (well, the bit holding your baby at least....considering the rest isn't really something to look forward to haha)

AFM the :witch: has arrived so my new cycle has now started....


----------



## GingerPanda

Sorry about the witch, Eltjuh!

Seen a couple of episodes now. So far no tears, just wanting to get to that point. :haha:

I keep laughing because there have been several where the baby's crowning, and the nurses go "Oh, he's ginger!" and the mom goes "WHAT". :rofl:

I'm ginger, but my babies have no hope. DH has dark skin and hair, and I'm 1/4 Cherokee. So I'll never get to hear "It's a ginger!"


----------



## Lara310809

amanda1235 said:


> tl5953 said:
> 
> 
> This will be our 6th cycle ttc#1 ... Af is finished today so I guess it's time to start BDing lol ... I'm not temping, symptom charting, or 'trying' ... I mean yes, I'm still trying, but I'm not gonna think about it and see what happens ... A lot of my friends tried and tried, and then they stopped trying and got preg ... Fx for all of us :) I reallllly didn't want a December bby either as my birthday is Christmas Eve and it's an expensive month, and I've always hated being the 'young' one ... So watch, just watch, I'll get my bfp this cycle lol
> 
> This is my 4th cycle ttc #1.....1dpo for now, we'll see what it brings. I also didn't really want a December baby, as DH's bday is the 21st, then Christmas, then my moms bday is the 29th......VERY expensive month. Plus, DH knows how sucky it is to have a bday so close to Christmas, as I'm sure you know how that feels as well. I have the same feeling as you......because of that, watch, I'll get pregnant this month. Which would be 100% fine of course.....but still. Although, now I feel like I may be getting my hopes up.....ahhhhhhn ttc is stressful!
> 
> Also, I have 5 friends that had babies in the past 6 months, playing and being around the little ones makes me want one soooooo much more. Oh, and just found out my cousin's pregnant. Went off the pill.....and BAM! I'm happy for her, but......it's a bit hard on me. I know 4 months is nothing in the grand scheme of things.....but since I've never been pg before, it's always in the back of my mind.......what if it doesn't happen?......what if it CAN'T happen? Anyone else go through that and find ways to ease their mind?
> 
> Sorry for the rant! Fx'd for all of us!!Click to expand...

I know what you mean. My husband has a birthday in January, and my youngest was born 4 days later. He always said that having a birthday near Christmas was crap, so we make an effort to make things differently for our daughter. We have even considered having a belated party in the summers for her. I am still TTC this month, even though it would end in a December baby, and next month I'll be TTC a January baby (if no prg this month). Dates don't stop me; I'm too desperate!

I can't miss a single opportunity; I'm not a huge believer in fat, but I worry that if I miss a month of TTC, perhaps we miss the baby that was "meant to be", or perhaps that was the only chance of pregnancy I had... I drive myself crazy with stuff like that. 



Eltjuh said:


> It's even better when you're pregnant cause you know that'll be you soon enough (well, the bit holding your baby at least....considering the rest isn't really something to look forward to haha)
> 
> AFM the :witch: has arrived so my new cycle has now started....

Sorry Eltjuh :(


----------



## Eltjuh

Just a quick question....if af starts in the evening but is light flow rather than spotting do you still record that as cd 1? I know you only record it as cd 1 if it's full flow and not if it's just spotting...


----------



## Lara310809

Yes, I do. I heard that whatever day you first see it, no matter HOW you see it, it's CD1.


----------



## adopim

I always marked CD 1 as the first day I saw blood whether it was light or heavy.


----------



## LoveSanrio

Yeah, same here. I never spot before AF, but with light flow I always marked it as CD1.


----------



## Eltjuh

So even if it starts in the evening yeah??? 
Mine usually starts in the morning so I wasn't sure! Can't wait for it to be over already so we can start trying again. Have put some CB fertility monitors in my watch list on ebay so I'm gonna see if I can score one of those cheap! 

Lara, I get what you mean about not skipping dates! I was gonna skip March cause I'd be due in December, but then I thought we'll sort something out for money for birthday and christmas, we always do! And I was gonna skip May cause then I'd be due in february again and didn't want to have 2 kids born on or around the same day. But I'm not so bothered now as I just want to have another one! It's like we were trying for a girl at first aswell, so not BDing too close to O but now we do, cause I'd rather just be pregnant and have a baby than having to try for ages for the (small) chance and no guarantee of a girl. So I figured it wasn't really worth it! Just go for it as much as you can haha!


----------



## adopim

I always put it at CD1 no matter what time of day it was :D

As far as planning the birth month, I just wanted to be pregnant. Haha. Will probably be that way with the rest of our children (we are hoping for 4 total.... Hoping at least one will be a boy, but probably won't try a thing special)
My first (unexpected) was born in December. I was worried at first, but it's worked out just fine every year so far :)


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Lara310809

*Eltjuh* - I read an article about how the Shettles method (the idea that the male sperm are faster but die faster, therefore BD on the day if ovulation to conceive a boy) is wrong. It's really interesting; have a read:

https://genderdreaming.com/2013/03/the-trouble-with-timing-dr-shettles-got-it-wrong/

Basically do what you want, but realise it won't heighten your chances of getting your desired gender. I hate to think people are abstaining during ovulation, or in the run-up, in the hope of conceiving a certain gender, when the theory has been proven wrong :( Apparently _abstinence_ sways pink though :shrug:


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah I know, I wasn't sure whether it would work anyway. Plus abstaining around O will obviously decrease your chances of conceiving. And I just want to be pregnant now! Not bothered whether it's a boy or girl, I would be over the moon with either one!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lara310809

Eltjuh said:


> Yeah I know, I wasn't sure whether it would work anyway. Plus abstaining around O will obviously decrease your chances of conceiving. And I just want to be pregnant now! Not bothered whether it's a boy or girl, I would be over the moon with either one!! :thumbup:

me too; TTC is crushing. We haven't been TTC for very long but it's not easy, however long you're in it


----------



## Eltjuh

I know! We haven't tried that long either! But it gets harder every month! 
After our mc I've just been desperate! And getting more desperate every month we haven't conceived!!
We started ttc again in December cause I didn't start my period after the mc until end of november. But in December and January cycles we didn't manage to time it properly cause of hubby's meds. February we only managed to time 2 BDes properly and March was our first month of being able to PROPERLY go for it!! (BDed 3 days before O and on O day)

This month I'm planning to BD every other day from CD10 and BD every day from CD14-19 cause I usually O on CD18. But obviously I might need to adjust that as we go with OPKs and temping....


----------



## Lara310809

I can't see a progression with my OPKs; I got a positive on CD18 or something, but CD17's OPK may aswell have been 10 days away for the strength of the line. I think next cycle, if we don't get a BFP this time, we'll need to BD every other day, like you say, from CD14 or something. trouble is with two kids (one of which is up every 1-2hrs for feeds during the evening/night) and with a husband who's on shifts, it's hard to fid the time. 

I can't help thinking the BDing we did this month wasnt enough. We BD the day I ovulated (but that morning I'd got a second positive OPK, and we BD'd an hour later), and the following day (6pm) aswell. Who knows...

last month was a crazy cycle (ovulated on CD6 and had a 38 day cycle). this month I ovulated on CD18 or so, and I should have around 32 day cycle, which is more "normal" for me. At least I know to expect my ovulation earlier in the month so can aim better for next time.


----------



## GingerPanda

So DH had his SA today, and I ended up not going with him.

He said the lady handed him a cup and sent him into a room full of porno mags, a porn VHS tape playing on a beat up old TV, and a vinyl couch (presumably for the easy clean-up of accidents). GROSS. :rofl:

He was like "I just couldn't do it in there, so I went out of the room to the bathroom and just did it in there."

He was afraid he didn't do very well though, because he said he "only got a little bit. More than a teaspoon, but not like a whole tablespoon or anything." I was like, "Honey, you DO know that the average amount from a single ejaculation is like half to a whole teaspoon, right? Your mega loads are just legendary." :haha:

He felt a bit better after that.


----------



## clynn11

Ladies! Your convos crack me up!! My POAS addiction tapered off a bit after getting evaps on literally every brand of test known to man (even OSOMs). But... i'm back!! Lol. Took a FRER today at 7dpo, swore I saw a faint something in the case so of COURSE I had to take it out and look in true POAS addict fashion. I'm leaning towards evap.. since that's what all of my 'lines' end up being lol.

LoveSanrio- Congrats on your BFP!!!!! So wonderful!!!
 



Attached Files:







frer 004.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Eltjuh

Looks like we might be joining in the SA conversations soon.... Just found out that hubby's meds (antidepressants) affect his spermcount, motility and quality... So we're gonna be going to the doctor's this week to see what our options are and I reckon they might do a SA aswell...


----------



## GingerPanda

clynn11 said:


> Ladies! Your convos crack me up!! My POAS addiction tapered off a bit after getting evaps on literally every brand of test known to man (even OSOMs). But... i'm back!! Lol. Took a FRER today at 7dpo, swore I saw a faint something in the case so of COURSE I had to take it out and look in true POAS addict fashion. I'm leaning towards evap.. since that's what all of my 'lines' end up being lol.
> 
> LoveSanrio- Congrats on your BFP!!!!! So wonderful!!!

Evap on the OSOMs! I don't believe it! Maybe it was just detecting naturally low levels of hcG in your body. They're that bloody sensitive.

I can't tell about the current test you've posted. It's kinda dark. I hope it's the beginning of a BFP!





Eltjuh said:


> Looks like we might be joining in the SA conversations soon.... Just found out that hubby's meds (antidepressants) affect his spermcount, motility and quality... So we're gonna be going to the doctor's this week to see what our options are and I reckon they might do a SA aswell...

Oh no! I'm sorry to hear that, Eltjuh! They probably will do an SA, but I hope everything comes out okay! Even if his meds are affecting it badly, is there any way he can stop them temporarily, or switch to something else that doesn't affect them? I don't know if there are anti-depressants that don't...


----------



## Blackrain90

Clynn I definitely see something there, it's really early so who knows, hopefully it's the start of your BFP!


----------



## clynn11

GingerPanda- I thought that too, but had plenty of OSOM tests with NO line at all! :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







tests 056.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 11









tests 0561.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## clynn11

Eltjuh- Sorry to hear that! Are there any other meds that he could switch to that do not affect it? Or maybe he could get a fertility vitamin to kind of boost em up?! GL, I hope the SA turns out good!

Blackrain- How have you been feeling?! You're 12 weeks already how crazy!! Getting any vibes on what your LO's sex may be? :)


----------



## GingerPanda

clynn11 said:


> GingerPanda- I thought that too, but had plenty of OSOM tests with NO line at all! :wacko:

BAH! She's a witch! BURN HER! :haha: Seriously, though. That's weird.

Hmm, still can't quite tell if that has color, but I can definitely see it much more clearly in the new pics. How many DPO are you?


----------



## Eltjuh

We're gonna go to see the doctor some time this week if we can... Hubby is going on a course this week though, but he'll be back in the evenings/afternoons so hopefully we can fit a doctor's visit in. Apparently it can take a while for sperm to go back to normal though even if he'd come off them!
But there should be some alternatives that don't affect them (as much).... Found this on a website about 1 of the ones he's taking: 
_Another recently discovered, little-known side effect of SSRIs is their significant impact on mens fertility. SSRIs have been found to cut a man's sperm count as well as the normal shape and motility of their sperm by 50 percent. This effect can become evident by the first month after treatment and begins to have a major impact after just three months on an SSRI. _
So that sounds pretty bad!! 

But we'll have to wait and see what the doctor says. So there isn't a lot of hope for this cycle really... We're just a bit annoyed that the doctor knew that we were trying to conceive (granted he didn't know when he first prescribed the AD) and didn't tell us the effects it has on sperm! We knew about the ED side effects they can have cause that was mentioned in the leaflet and it happened to hubby but it seems to be better now. 



Clynn, I think I can see something on the latest pictures you posted, mainly the bottom test!


----------



## Blackrain90

Starting to feel better, am currently starving constantly though! No idea, I posted a pic for guesses on the sex, got 2 votes for each so who knows. Everyone I know including DH is convinced it's a girl, but I really don't know. They say faster hb means girl, and usually it is around 170, but I used my Doppler today and it came up at 130-140, so I'm confused lol. Getting anxious to find out though.


----------



## Blackrain90

Good luck on SA Eltjuh, hopefully everything will come out okay!


----------



## GingerPanda

Blackrain90 said:


> Starting to feel better, am currently starving constantly though! No idea, I posted a pic for guesses on the sex, got 2 votes for each so who knows. Everyone I know including DH is convinced it's a girl, but I really don't know. They say faster hb means girl, and usually it is around 170, but I used my Doppler today and it came up at 130-140, so I'm confused lol. Getting anxious to find out though.

Oooh, I wanna guess!


----------



## Blackrain90

Thanks! I have another scan Tuesday so hope they give me another pic to post.


----------



## GingerPanda

Can't wait to see it! Maybe I will get that blue feeling again! :winkwink:


----------



## Blackrain90

I'd prefer a pink feeling hehe. ;)


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## GingerPanda

Blackrain90 said:


> I'd prefer a pink feeling hehe. ;)

Well, if I get pregnant with a girl, we can trade. I'm hoping sooo hard for a boy. :haha:


----------



## Blackrain90

I will be happy with either, but I know DH is so hopeful to have his little girl.


----------



## adopim

Everyone was really hoping for a boy. My DH and his two brothers are the last males to carry our last name. Neither of his brothers seem interested in having their own kids (which could change as time goes on, but as time goes on they both oddly seem less and less interested).
But I think it's good we are having a girl this time. I feel it will be good for my DD since there will be almost a 5 year gap between them. She was very vocal that she wanted to have a sister first. Then after that we are "allowed" to have a boy. Haha! I want 4 kids total so we'll have 2 more chances for our boy (tho DH keeps telling me we will try until we have a boy, but I'm weary about that one! :haha:)


----------



## GingerPanda

Haha, that's so cute. Well, hopefully next time you will get your boy, since you have your daughter's permission and all. :haha:


----------



## clynn11

Twiggers- sorry to hear about DH's testosterone- hopefully it is an easy fix and you will get your beautiful BFP soon.

Blackrain- I say girl! I guess we shall all see :)

And sorry ladies- I should have specified more- those were my OSOM evaps from last cycle! I took a FRER, thought I saw something but upon scrutinizing it i've decided it's just me wishing a line there :shrug: Oh well. It doesn't hurt as much to see a BFN as it did in the beginning- I had so much hope then, expecting to see two lines every time I tested. Now I only expect to see one, so I know i'm going to be in such shock when I finally see two. I ordered a pack of 50 wondfos about an hour ago- bring on the peeing! :)


----------



## LoveSanrio

So I found out the other day that DH's job wants to give him a promotion. Awesome news yeah....but it requires moving out of state to Georgia. The company will pay for us to move, he will get a base salary increase, and the bonuses would be amazing. We did the math, and he would more than likely make around 33,000 more a year. We make good money now, but of course you can do a lot with extra money. College funds, ect.

Here are the down falls... they want us to move in October. The month before the baby is due. I don't know what to do... I am afraid of so many things. I dont want to be away from family. I am afraid I will hate my DR that I find out there. I have to unpack an entire house before baby arrives. The kids would need to start a new school. There are so many variables that terrify me.

It is hard to say no to the money, I just want to be sure that we will all be happy. I dont want to feel overwhelmed, but at the same time I dont know when the next time is that DH will get an opportunity like this.

Ugh!! This is huge, and I dont know what to do!!


----------



## Lara310809

It does sound appealing, but it has to be what you want. 

We emigrated 2000 miles in the February, because I'm not from here, I'm actually English. my daughter was born in the April. My OH didnt have a job to go to, so he helped me with the house (we had renovations to do aswell). Could you ask that he gets a week off to sort out the house? With other kids its hard to imagine you'll have the time to do it yourself. It's certainly doable though. 

As for the doctor; could you go down there and meet with doctors beforehand? That's what we did; here we don't get a choice in doctors, and we have midwives, but we came over here a few months before the move and we introduced ourselves to the ward and had an appointment with the community midwife to discuss what would be happening. It made the whole thing much less scary


----------



## GingerPanda

Okay, so he would be getting a 33K raise? That's like an entire second income!

If it was my family, we would take a long weekend (maybe Thursday-Sunday) down to see the area we would be relocating to. We would check out schools that different communities would be zoned for, and so on. Before leaving, I would look up all the doctors in the area and call to make meet-and-greet times with ones that have good ratings. I would make an appointment with a realtor to see houses up for sale in a couple of different neighborhoods.

That way we would be able to see the whole picture in what life would be like if we did go.

I moved about 5-6 (7 with traffic) hours away from my family, and see them maybe once per year. At first, it was kinda hard, but now I'm fine with it. I sometimes miss being able to take a day trip to see someone, but I also get away from the annoying parts of family too.

But I don't have kids yet, so that'll just have to be another part of the decision to make. That is a LOT of money to turn down, though!


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh man! I wish we just had 1 33k income.... Didn't even have that when hubby was in the army! 

But, I agree with the others, take some time to go and see the area, check out some schools and doctors and see whether you like it! 
Don't worry too much about moving, I'm sure you have family and friends that could help, right?!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## GingerPanda

twiggers said:


> Ugh, temp fell today. I am positive I Oed a few days ago. However I am plugged up and I know I was mouth breathing all night. Ugh.

Allergy season. If my doc has me temp with the Clomid, I'll be temping vaginally for that very reason. I get stuffed up every time.


----------



## twiggers

Yup, that's exactly it. Blerg.


----------



## GingerPanda

Yuck! I hope you feel better!

I've been slightly sniffly since DH and I had a great big sword fight up and down the hillside and down by the creek. I won. Our neighbors think we're crazy, but I still won. :haha:

But tromping through the tall grass, I'm surprised I'm not struck with allergies as bad as normal. I guess I'll be safe until it gets even warmer and things start blooming.


----------



## Lara310809

I'm so glad I don't have hay fever; my husband, dad and brothers all get it and I see how they suffer :( I hope you all feel better. My husband takes a daily antihistamine; would that help you?

I'm going to POAS tomorrow at 10DPO. I was adamant that I would wait until AF was due (5th) but I'm getting weird symptoms that ONLY happen around ovulation and AF. I didn't get them around ovulation this cycle, and I'm not due AF yet, and my temps are still rising. I'm wondering if my temp drop yesterday could have been implantation, and perhaps my hormones (because that's the reason half my symptoms come at ovulation/AF) are in overdrive. 

It will still be early, but I know that if I don't test tomorrow and see a BFN, then I'll convince myself that I'm pregnant, so that when I DO test on 5th, I'll be expecting a BFP... and I think seeing a BFN at that point would kill me a little bit. So I'm going to test early and if I see a BFN (more than likely), it'll bring me back down to earth :lol:

Wish me luck :shock:


----------



## GingerPanda

As a teenager, I was prescribed an antihistamine to take every day for life. But I'm mildly narcoleptic, so that and things like Benadryl knock me out for entire days. :haha: I haven't taken it in years.

Good luck on your tests! :dust:


----------



## Eltjuh

my hubby takes antihistamine daily aswell, but not for hayfever, but to help him sleep, doctor prescribed them (along with both the mean spermkilling anti-depressants :growlmad:)


Good luck tomorrow Lara!!! Don't forget to post a picture :)


----------



## Lara310809

Ginger can you find one that's non-drowsy? Benadryl is a drowsy one. In the UK and here there is a brand called Clarityn and Piriteze (though I don't know hwo to spell the last one); I _think_ they're non-drowsy...

Thanks ladies; I just did a test and it was stark white, BFN. But it's only been a couple of hours since I last peed, but for some reason I was busting to pee. That might be another symptom LOL :wacko: Now I'm just _looking_ for them. I'll test tomorrow with FMU; at 10DPO the only second line I'm going to get is with FMU.

Do you think it's possible to get a positive 2 days after implantation? IF that's what the dip was on 8DPO. My HPTs are ICs, but claim to be 10miu...


----------



## GingerPanda

I have a tolerance to Claratin and a lot of other allergy medications. The non-drowsy stuff just doesn't seem to do anything for me. It's a good thing I don't have any food or medication allergies. Haha.


----------



## tl5953

Wow, I'm back! Somehow I became unsubscribed to this thread and figured there was just no activity ... anyways, sorry for the crappy news for some, and congrats on the good news for others ...

Afm, Soo, I ALWAYS Ov on cd 14 like clockwork, and I also ALWAYS get a positive OPK cd 12 ... Well, my OPKs are verrry faint and I'm cd 12 ... I'm so nervous and wondering what's happening ... I have milky, watery cm as usual at this time ... But everything else is different ...


----------



## Lara310809

tl it may be possible that you get a sudden surge, instead of a slow build up this month?

- - -

I have a great example of an evap, just in case someone hasn't seen one. This is my first evap, but it's completely colourless, and much narrower than the control line. It's a crap photo, but the best I could get in the evening light
 



Attached Files:







DSCF4999.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Eltjuh

I've looked at how soon people got their bfp after implantation before and most people were saying around 2 or 2.5 days after implantation....So you could get a bfp tomorrow! 
And I got my first bfp at 10dpo with my son, so it is possible! Gotta warn you though about the IC's, I find they're always really faint and a lot of the time they're not as or nowhere near as sensitive as they say they are.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you!! :)


----------



## Lara310809

Eltjuh said:


> I've looked at how soon people got their bfp after implantation before and most people were saying around 2 or 2.5 days after implantation....So you could get a bfp tomorrow!
> And I got my first bfp at 10dpo with my son, so it is possible! Gotta warn you though about the IC's, I find they're always really faint and a lot of the time they're not as or nowhere near as sensitive as they say they are.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for you!! :)

I heard the same thing about the ICs, and in all honesty I am very doubtful. I didn't get any instructions with the tests, nor does anyone on here seem to have ordered from that seller. I'm not convinced they're good quality ones, but never mind. I have some midstream tests, but not prepared to use them until the day AF is due (5th)


----------



## tl5953

Still a negative OPK ... Cp is high and soft ... Feels like lips ... Hoping that means ill Ov soon


----------



## Eltjuh

Well at least you get to pee on something then! haha... or well, dip something in your pee.....:)


----------



## Lara310809

Tested this morning with an IC and a midstream. I can see second lines on both, but I'm pretty sure they're going to be evaps. Uploaded a photo. I've chucked the pee away so I'm not going to know either way today. 10DPO with FMU. Thanks to the time change I have no natural light to look at them properly...

I don't expect anyone to see anything BTW
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Eltjuh

Think maybe I can see something faint and I think it's pinkish... but it's hard to tell from the picture


----------



## Lara310809

The IC has since turned into an evap. The midstream is only visible when I take it apart, but I can't decide whether it has colour or not, and I can't get a photo of it :shrug:


----------



## tl5953

I feel like I can see it on both ... Fx


----------



## Girly922

I can see a shadow on both but can't see any colour in them on the pic. Keeping my fx'd for you!


----------



## Lara310809

Thanks. The ICs are supposedly 10miu but the midstream doesn't state the sensitivity. Went to town to buy more and realised that they're not early response; none of them are except the FRERs and CBs, which I can't afford. I have some ICs left, but don't trust them, so not sure whether I'll carry on testing between now and when I'm due.


----------



## Lara310809

BTW, does anyone know...

If you use a regular HPT (i.e. NOT an early result one) on the day your AF is due, it's supposed to be 99% accurate or whatever. But do we know whether that's based on a standard 14 day LP? 

My LP last cycle was 12 days, and I assume it's going to be that length this cycle too; so if I want to use one of those "from the day of your missed period" tests, should I _theoretically_ wait until 2 days over?


----------



## Eltjuh

I think those tests are actually usually more sensitive than they claim to be... At least that's what I read somewhere... So you should be alright even with a 12 day LP. But not sure though so don't quote me on that!!


----------



## Lara310809

I read today that some people don't even implant until the ay they're due, and 3% don't implant until a week later; which would explain why some people take ages to get a BFP. I could never be that patient; I'd be POAS all day long :lol:


----------



## tl5953

Alllmost positive OPK today ... Should be in the tww on Thursday!


----------



## tl5953

Positive, yes??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## clynn11

Totally positive opk!! :)

AFM, got my Wondfos today and have already been testing like a mad man. First two were this morning after no hold- right when I got them... to check for evaps of course ;) third one is a 2 hour hold... last one is from tonight after an eight hour hold and i'm trying not to freak because I definitely see something on the last test but do not want to be getting my hopes up for an evap :/
 



Attached Files:







wondfos 024.jpg
File size: 49 KB
Views: 4









wondfos 025.jpg
File size: 52.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## tl5953

Thanks!

I don't want to get your hopes up but I definitely see a line there lady! How many dpo??


----------



## clynn11

Either 9 or 11. FF says i'm 9dpo according to my BBT temps but according to the way my body felt and OPKs I think i'm 11dpo.


----------



## tl5953

Hmmm! Well fx for ya :)


----------



## clynn11

Thank you hun!


----------



## LoveSanrio

I see something Clynn! FX!!


----------



## clynn11

Thank you!!! :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Tl, that OPK is definitely positive to me! Hope you got on your BDing!! haha

Clynn, I see something on that last test aswell, but because you tweaked it you obviously can't really tell if there's any colour.... FX for you!!!


----------



## clynn11

Thanks! Yeah in the pic you couldn't really see it unless it was tweaked, imo. I think it's a bit more noticeable IRL but it's still very, very faint. I hope it's not an indent or evap, cursed tests always fool me :growlmad:

These are the original pics
 



Attached Files:







wondfos 023.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 5









wondfos 024.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Girly922

I can definitely see it on your tweaked pics. Fx'd it's the start of a bfp and not an evap!!


----------



## clynn11

Thank you! I can't sleep now i'm so nervous :dohh:


----------



## Eltjuh

Go to sleep and test again when you wake up!


----------



## GingerPanda

Tl- Get to BDing! :thumbup:

Clynn- I don't know if I can see it or not, but I'm on my phone! Fingers crossed you get two nice pink lines with FMU! :dust:



AFM, this week was busy! Yesterday, I had a dentist appointment to replace three fillings and add another. All in on the left side, and all in one sitting. (Genetically, my teeth are very prone to cavities, no matter what I eat. My mother is the same way. Now I'm using a special prescription toothpaste, so hopefully that helps.)

Today, my face is really sore. It's also DH's birthday! He doesn't really care much for his birthday because it means he's getting older and "closer to death", but he's been less worried about it since we started TTC. I think it made him realize that we're still young, and we have so much life left ahead of us.

Tomorrow is my follow-up with my OB/GYN, and I'm hoping the test results for DH's SA are in and good! If they are, then doc will prescribe me Provera (to start AF, because she's still not here and almost a month late) and Clomid


----------



## amanda1235

Clynn...I definitely see something on the tweaked pics, not so sure about the other one though........fx'd for you!!!!


----------



## Lara310809

What do you think ladies? 

11DPO, pee after a hold (either 6hrs or 3hrs, I don't remember LOL), but not FMU.

Top stick is an OPK, the bottom stick is an HPT. I photographed it with the OPK so you can see where the second line is supposed to be, if it's positive. 

I can see a line; moreso when I have the OPK beside it. It LOOKS pink to me, but it's dark out so I have no natural light to scrutinise it :haha: 

The top photo is as is, and the bottom photo was taken with a flash

What do you reckon?
 



Attached Files:







HPT11.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## GingerPanda

I think I might see a pink line! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Lara310809

It's so faint on the photo, but in person the line is definitely there; I just can't REALLY tell what colour it is. I think it's pink, but will have to test again in the morning. AF isn't due until Friday, so it's still early.


----------



## tl5953

I can see it Lara!

Afm, Ov cramping has commenced ... Question tho, once you start cramping is it too late? We bd 2 days ago, but last night DH was slightly drunk and couldn't perform lol so he promised he'd wake me up before he left for work, and of course slept in and had no time ... He called and apologized later and said as soon as he's home we will bd lol ... Does this evenings bd have any chance? Even though I'm cramping now?


----------



## GingerPanda

Hoping for BFPs for both you and Clynn!


I just got an email message from my office saying my appointment tomorrow was cancelled. Which... My response was "Oh HELL no!" Called the office, and she couldn't tell me who cancelled it or why. She put me back in. I am NOT missing this appointment tomorrow! :dohh:


----------



## Lara310809

tl, I think I've had cramping in the hours leading up to ovulation, if not during ovulation itself. Obviously I can't be sure, but I don't think it means you've missed your chance.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Officially 5 days of the flashy smiley face with the cb advanced opk. I think next month I am just going to get the normal one. I just want to see that positive solid smiley face!


----------



## Girly922

Lara, I can definitely see a second line in both pics and it looks pink to me! Fx'd!!


----------



## Eltjuh

GingerPanda said:


> Tl- Get to BDing! :thumbup:
> 
> Clynn- I don't know if I can see it or not, but I'm on my phone! Fingers crossed you get two nice pink lines with FMU! :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> AFM, this week was busy! Yesterday, I had a dentist appointment to replace three fillings and add another. All in on the left side, and all in one sitting. (Genetically, my teeth are very prone to cavities, no matter what I eat. My mother is the same way. Now I'm using a special prescription toothpaste, so hopefully that helps.)
> 
> Today, my face is really sore. It's also DH's birthday! He doesn't really care much for his birthday because it means he's getting older and "closer to death", but he's been less worried about it since we started TTC. I think it made him realize that we're still young, and we have so much life left ahead of us.
> 
> Tomorrow is my follow-up with my OB/GYN, and I'm hoping the test results for DH's SA are in and good! If they are, then doc will prescribe me Provera (to start AF, because she's still not here and almost a month late) and Clomid

My hubby is the same when it comes to his birthday! His birthday is the 18th this month and he's turning 31 and he keeps saying that he's getting old!! :dohh:



Lara310809 said:


> What do you think ladies?
> 
> 11DPO, pee after a hold (either 6hrs or 3hrs, I don't remember LOL), but not FMU.
> 
> Top stick is an OPK, the bottom stick is an HPT. I photographed it with the OPK so you can see where the second line is supposed to be, if it's positive.
> 
> I can see a line; moreso when I have the OPK beside it. It LOOKS pink to me, but it's dark out so I have no natural light to scrutinise it :haha:
> 
> The top photo is as is, and the bottom photo was taken with a flash
> 
> What do you reckon?

I can definitely see something there and looks pink to me too! FX you'll get a slightly darker one soon!! :thumbup:



tl5953 said:


> I can see it Lara!
> 
> Afm, Ov cramping has commenced ... Question tho, once you start cramping is it too late? We bd 2 days ago, but last night DH was slightly drunk and couldn't perform lol so he promised he'd wake me up before he left for work, and of course slept in and had no time ... He called and apologized later and said as soon as he's home we will bd lol ... Does this evenings bd have any chance? Even though I'm cramping now?

I've read up on this before but unfortunately there isn't really a set answer... some people get it before they ovulate some people get it after and some get it during. I'd say go with the most logical one which would be during ovulation, so even then you still have about 24 hrs to catch that eggy! 
Get BDing is all I can say!! :)


----------



## clynn11

Lara- I see it!! It looks pink!!!!

AFM, tested with a FRER. Pretty sure my wondfo was a wonky test.
 



Attached Files:







frer 001.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 6









frer 002.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 11









frer 003.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 8









frer 004.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## tl5953

I swear I can see a little hint of something still clynn ... I really have fx for Hun ...

Afm, we just bd and I layed down with my hips up for about 10 mins .. Ladies, is it really important to do that??


----------



## clynn11

Yeah I usually lay there about 20 minutes with hips elevated to help the swimmers get up there! Lol. It all seems to fall out if I get up haha.

This is after 10 min... I see something but hope it's not evap or indent.
 



Attached Files:







frer 005.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## tl5953

I see what you see ...

Ugh, so if I just lay there for a few minutes my chances are crap?


----------



## clynn11

No! Not at all! There's tons of women who get preggers without laying there at ALL! It's just something I do because I feel like it helps keep 'em up there a while longer! Lol.


----------



## clynn11

Popped out of the case after a while... I know that can cause evaps/indents but considering I saw it IN the case I just wanted to see it up close lol.
 



Attached Files:







frer 010.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## LoveSanrio

I went pee before going to bed, and there was bright red blood on the tp. There is not enough to be on my underwear, but it is definitely there. I have checked about a billion times now. My mother in law is on her way over, and she is taking me to the ER while my father in law sits here since the kids are sleeping. My husband is at work, and will not be able to leave for awhile. PLEASE have me in your thoughts. I am terrified!!!!!!!! I am so afraid they are going to tell me I am having a miscarriage. I have no cramping, but I don't feel hopeful right now.


----------



## clynn11

Awe hun :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: sending you so much love and positive vibes I hope it is nothing serious and just a bit of early bleeding I know that happens a lot in early pregnancy so FX for you and your little bean <3


----------



## Lara310809

LoveSanrio, try not to worry. A little bit of bleeding during pregnancy is very common. If you have heavy cramping and lots of blood, then it's a sign of MC. I'll be keeping you in my thoughts; hopefully it calms down and you have a healthy pregnancy. Think about all those women who continue to have monthly "periods" when they're pregnant, and they still have healthy babies :hugs:


----------



## Lara310809

I tested this morning and got my BFP on three different tests! :happydance: 

EDD based on ovulation is 15th December
 



Attached Files:







DSCF5018 copy.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Eltjuh

YAY Lara!!! Congrats!! :happydance: 

Clynn I can also see something on those tests!! Keep testing :haha:


So sorry to hear what's happening LoveSanrio!!!! Hope everything is ok!!! 
Like the others said if there isn't a lot of bleeding there's a good possibility that nothing is wrong at all. There are a lot of women that bleed in early pregnancy.
Let us know what happens! And don't forget to try and take it easy!! (I know it's hard!!!) :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

Yay! Congrats, Lara!

Clynn, I hope you get a BFP too!

Sanrio, please stay calm! I hope it's nothing. Like the others said, a little bleeding is normal. Hoping for a good update soon! :hugs:



AFM, I'm afraid I have bad news. DH's work is really bothering him to the point that he wants to quit before even finding another job. With his skills, I can't see him being unemployed long, but I might have to drop down to WTT. He is going to talk with someone today, so we'll see. The thought of going to WTT is really sad, especially when I'm so close to getting Clomid (probably *today*), but if he's really unhappy, then that is of course my main concern. I like the company he works for, so I hope he can work it out. If not, I'm behind him 100%. :hugs:

But it is hard to put something you want so much aside when you're so close.


----------



## Lara310809

I'm sorry to hear that Ginger; I hope your OH can stay there and you can continue TTC, but you're right; if he's not happy there's no sense in him staying there. Hopefully, if it comes to it, he can find another job quickly.


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh Gingerpanda, sorry to hear that!! Hopefully he can find something soon that he enjoys!!! :hugs:


----------



## amanda1235

Congrats Lara!!!!


----------



## tl5953

Love: thinking about you Hun ... Hope everything's ok xx

Lara: I knew it :) congrats!

Afm, this may sound silly to some of you, but is it normal to get sore bbs/nips around Ov? I've never had that before but this cycle I do ...


----------



## Eltjuh

yep, I've heard more people 'complain' about sore boobs/nipples around ovulation! I don't usually get it, but it is possible!


Any news LoveSanrio??? Been thinking about you all day, checking my emails every 5 minutes to see if you've updated yet! :hugs: Hope everything's ok!!!


----------



## LoveSanrio

Went to ER last night, and DR was very nice. Had a ton of tests done. Pelvic, blood work, urine, and ultrasound. When he did my pelvic he said there was a bit of blood, but nothing too major. He said the cervix was closed.

They tested my urine for a UTI, and it came back fine. He then tested my HCG level, and it was 4156. I also received a Rhogam shot because I am Rh negative.

He offered me an ultrasound, and I took the offer because I thought it would make me feel better, but it actually made things MUCH worse. After I got the results back, he told me that the baby is measuring small. 5w4d. They could not see a yolk sac, or a fetal pole. Only the gestational sac. Also, the gestational sac is implanted VERY high, and to the right, and it made it difficult to see on the ultrasound, so they couldn't rule out ectopic pregnancy. 

I was instructed to go to my OB tomorrow and have my HCG levels retested. In my discharge papers it says "possible miscarriage, ectopic pregnancy not ruled out". I was officially released with a diagnosis of a "threatened miscarriage".

I am terrified of my DR appt tomorrow. And I am guessing I will have to wait until Monday of next week to know anything since it will be the weekend. I don't really know what tot think. I am hoping that I am just not as far along as I thought....but I'm not super optimistic.

Still no cramping of any kind, but am still having VERY VERY light spotting.


----------



## tl5953

Oh Hun! Lets hope for the very best xxoo


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh no!!! You must be so confused and scared!!! 
Hopefully your HCG levels will keep rising and your little bean will keep growing!!! 
Really sorry to hear what your going through right now!!! :hugs: 

Keep us updated and if you need to vent, cry or just talk or whatever else, please don't keep it in! I think I speak for everyone when I say we're here if you need anything!!! :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm so sorry you're scared, Sanrio! This is so hard!

Hopefully it was just early combined with your bean being hard to see that is causing things. They really don't recommend doing ultrasounds that early *because* not much really shows up, and so it can cause fear.

Please try to relax as much as you can. You can talk to us whenever you need to.


----------



## Girly922

Massive congrats Lara!! H&H 9 months to you!!

Sanrio, I'm so sorry you're going through this. I really hope it was just too early to see properly. Keeping my fx'd for you!!


----------



## Lara310809

When you first got your pregnancy ticker LS I thought "wow, she's much further along than I thoght she would have been"- I seem to remember you dated the pregnancy from your LMP, but that you ovulated late that cycle? If I'm right, it could well be that you are only 5wks :shrug: I hope that, whatever the case may be, your baby is thriving. Please try not to worry just yet.


----------



## LoveSanrio

Thanks so much everyone. I had a good cry a little bit ago, that is for sure. I am beyond stressed about it all. I have a DR app tomorrow with my OB at 2pm. I know they will draw more blood and send it out for tests. It is going to be the longest weekend of my life I think.

I am still spotting very lightly as of now. It is there when I wipe, but still not enough to get on my panties. No cramping, so that is a good sign. I have noticed my lack of preg symptoms today though. I havent eaten anything just yet, and I dont really feel hungry. That could be stress though. I also dont think my boobs hurt as badly as they did before.... I hope its all in my head.


And yeah, I did go by my LMP date. I wasnt sure of exact day of O because I decided not to chart last month, so I just went by that date. I went by my LMP with all of my previous pregnancies, and never had this issue, so not really sure what to think just yet. I would feel much better if the bleeding would stop.


----------



## Blackrain90

Sorry to hear you are going through this love. I had a bit of spotting between 5-7 weeks, and I have heard its quite common. I hope little bean is okay, sending lots of hugs your way.


----------



## Lara310809

LoveSanrio said:


> Thanks so much everyone. I had a good cry a little bit ago, that is for sure. I am beyond stressed about it all. I have a DR app tomorrow with my OB at 2pm. I know they will draw more blood and send it out for tests. It is going to be the longest weekend of my life I think.
> 
> I am still spotting very lightly as of now. It is there when I wipe, but still not enough to get on my panties. No cramping, so that is a good sign. I have noticed my lack of preg symptoms today though. I havent eaten anything just yet, and I dont really feel hungry. That could be stress though. I also dont think my boobs hurt as badly as they did before.... I hope its all in my head.
> 
> 
> And yeah, I did go by my LMP date. I wasnt sure of exact day of O because I decided not to chart last month, so I just went by that date. I went by my LMP with all of my previous pregnancies, and never had this issue, so not really sure what to think just yet. I would feel much better if the bleeding would stop.

Do you remember how many days it was between your LMP and your BFP? And also the average length of your LP? It might help you get a vague idea of when you ovulated and conceived. Eg if you had 30 days between your LMP and your BFP, and you usually have a 10 day LP, you could safely assume you ovulated around about CD20; it might be worth considering that, but I realise it won't give you any answers in the meantime; but it could give you a little peace of mind about the baby's growth. 

:hugs: I can't imagine how hard this is for you. I'm thinking of you


----------



## Eltjuh

I can tell you one thing LoveSanrio, and that is that your HCG levels seem pretty good to me! I'm not entirely sure how high they should be, but when I had my mc, just before I was 7 weeks mine were only 300 on the first day when I got my blood drawn to confirm mc and they'd gone down to about 50 on the 3rd day (2nd blood test). I know this might not help and it is awful going through this, especially not knowing (with my mc I started bleeding on friday night and wasn't able to get a scan till monday because no one was working the weekend to give me an ultrasound) 
Really hope you'll get some good results soon, cause I know how hard it is and really wouldn't wish this on anyone!!! :hugs:


----------



## LoveSanrio

After looking at all of my info for my last cycle, I think I O'd late. Around cd26. My LP is 11 days. Puts me at 24dpo today, I think. So maybe...just maybe...baby is small as of now. I go to my OB tomorrow. They will also have to rule out this possible ectopic pregnancy (cornual pregnancy) which I am terrified about. Just hoping the baby has implanted high, just not near the tube. Only time will tell I guess. I will update as soon as I can tomorrow!


----------



## adopim

I haven't been on BnB too much lately. I've been getting some awful headaches lately that close up screens are not helping to take care of much. Ick.

Lara: congrats on your BFP :) (PS. My DD's birthday is December 16:))

Love: I hope everything turns out alright for you! I really hope to hear good news soon! :hugs:


----------



## Lara310809

Thanks Adopim; I hear you on the migraines. I get them anyway, and have done since I was 14, but I recently learned they're down to hormonal shifts, so they're crazy during pregnancy. I hope this pregnancy is a bit better than the last; with two small kids to look after I don't think ill be getting ANY rest! I hope yours ease off too

LS: good luck in your appointment today. I hope it's away from the tube.


----------



## Eltjuh

If you are 24dpo today that means you ovulated on the 12th so you'd be about 3 weeks and 3 days by conception, add 2 weeks onto that as they seem to go by people ovulatingon cd14 you'd be 5w3d today.... so maybe everything will be fine! I'll be thinking of you today! Good luck at your appoibtnent and i hope everything will be ok!!


----------



## LoveSanrio

Back from the DR! I talked to him a bit, and today he said he isn't worried. He did an internal exam, said things looked great, and also drew more blood. He wants me to come back in on Monday to have more blood drawn for HCG, and he says I will get the results back from both of those draws Monday so I won't have to wait too long.

He talked to me about the u/s report, and said more than anything it says that stuff about ectopic and cornual pregnancy because it cannot be ruled out just yet, and that is just the way they have to make the report, more or less. He said that a cornual is very rare, and to try not to worry about it. He also said that as long as my HCG looks good on Monday then I should be all clear, but he thinks things are fine.

I now have a bit more hope, and even though I don't have a definitive answer just yet, I am able to relax a tiny bit. Will know everything on Monday.

Thank you everyone for being so supportive through this very difficult time. i don't know what I would do if I didn't have you guys to talk to. :hugs:


----------



## tl5953

That's great Love :) Fx for you!!


----------



## adopim

Glad to hear that everything looks good thus far Love!


----------



## clynn11

I'm happy to hear that LoveSanrio :hugs: Try not to stress, i'm sure everything will be perfect with your little bean <3 <3

AFM, :witch: showed today on schedule. Onto Cycle #5


----------



## GingerPanda

Sanrio: That's good news! I'm glad you're feeling better! We're all rooting for you and your bean!

Clynn: Sorry about AF!


----------



## tl5953

Aw so sorry clynn :/


----------



## Eltjuh

Glad to hear everything seems to be ok so far lovesanrio!! 

Srry the witch got you clynn!


----------



## Lara310809

That sounds promising LoveSanrio :) I'm glad you're feeling better about it

Sorry t o hear AF came clynn :(


----------



## LoveSanrio

Sat up in bed this morning,, and had to run to the bathroom right after. My nose was dripping blood! I'm hoping that's a good sign! :thumbup: As weird as that sounds LOL!

Sorry about AF Clynn :hugs:


----------



## Lara310809

I heard nosebleeds are common in pregnancy; due to the extra blood in your system possibly?


----------



## tl5953

How is everyone?

Afm, I really have been good this cycle not even thinking about ttc ... HOWEVER, now I'm about 4dpo (lol) and I'm having mild twinges and cramps, breaking out big time, bit nauseous today ... And for those that didn't see my comment, my bbs were VERY sore during Ov this cycle and I've never had that ... Ah, wouldn't it be bliss if this is my cycle??? (And all of yours of course!!) fx!!


----------



## tl5953

LoveSanrio: how are you Hun??


----------



## Blackrain90

Bloody/runny nose: DEFINITE pregnancy symptom. I have had almost weekly nosebleeds since about week 7, almost never had them before. And I constantly sound like I have a cold due to runny nose. Is due to increased blood flow :)


----------



## Eltjuh

If I'd get a bloody nose I would HAVE to be pregnant! :haha: I'm 24 years old and NEVER had a nose bleed...


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm 24 and never had a nosebleed, either. Hope it's a good sign for you, Sanrio!

AFM, I've been having cramping for a week now, but still no sign of AF. :dohh: She's a month late now. Completely skipped March. Feeling kinda ill.


----------



## GingerPanda

Also!

Walgreens is having a web sale for $10 off of $50, plus free shipping on orders of $25+. Code is "10off50" and is good through the 13th. Unlimited uses, but only one per order.

I'm not sure if it's valid outside of the US.


----------



## LoveSanrio

Okay, so I went into the DR today and had more blood drawn. I was pretty much in and out. Went home, and got a call with the results at 4:30pm. The nurse told me that my numbers are doubling nicely, and my HCG is now over 9,000. She gave me the exact number, but it's written down in my room and I don't feel like going to get it LOL! Anyhow, after she explained it to me, she told me that my DR wants me to come in for another ultrasound next week. I have to go in next Wednesday at 10am. So this is the one that I loathe, because they are going to be looking to see where the baby has implanted. I really hope it isn't a cornual, but this will be the day I find out for SURE that everything is fine. I hope that all goes well, but I know that no matter what, there is nothing I can do to change anything, and what will be will be. I think by then I will be around 7 weeks pregnant, so I should be able to see the heartbeat and everything, so that will be nice. So, I guess we will know for sure that everything is progressing the way it should on the 17th!


----------



## Eltjuh

At least it's good sign that your hcg is doubling nicely!! Glad to hear that! Hope your US will show a healthy little baby bean implanted in the right place with a little heart beating away!! (Is that 7 weeks going by your last ultrasounds dates?) 
Keeping everything crossed for you!! :hugs:

Oh yeah, have you stopped bleeding?


----------



## LoveSanrio

Thanks, I hope so too! :flower:

The 7 weeks is going by the day that I think I ovulated. It would definitely be more accurate than my LMP date. I would imagine that will give me a due date on the 17th, so I will finally know exactly how far along I am. I looked at what my HCG was today, and it is 9,898. So nearing 10,000! So that is good news then. The bleeding has stopped, yes. I had a little pink spotting Friday night, but I had a pap done that day, so I think that is what caused it on that day. I haven't had any since then.


----------



## adopim

Glad to hear your hCG looks good, Love! :)


----------



## Blackrain90

Glad to hear Love! And I had quite a bit of bleeding after my pap (he hit a large vein I guess) so that's deffo normal.


----------



## tl5953

Yay Love!


----------



## Eltjuh

I don't think they do paps when you're pregnant over here.... 

Definitely glad to hear your hcg is going well!! :)


----------



## amanda1235

The witch arrived......on to cycle 5 and no 2013 baby.....feeling very blah blah blah......


----------



## GingerPanda

Glad to hear your numbers are doubling, Sanrio! Hoping the ultrasound shows a healthy little bean!

Amanda, sorry about AF.

AFM, I'm in a 2WW before I can take the Provera to start AF. Doctor wants me to do this to be absolutely sure I'm not pregnant. Been feeling sick these past couple of days. Also been having some cramping that can get pretty intense. Last night, I kept getting woken up by the pain. I thought AF would be starting, but no sign of her. :shrug:


----------



## Eltjuh

GingerPanda said:


> Glad to hear your numbers are doubling, Sanrio! Hoping the ultrasound shows a healthy little bean!
> 
> Amanda, sorry about AF.
> 
> AFM, I'm in a 2WW before I can take the Provera to start AF. Doctor wants me to do this to be absolutely sure I'm not pregnant. Been feeling sick these past couple of days. Also been having some cramping that can get pretty intense. Last night, I kept getting woken up by the pain. I thought AF would be starting, but no sign of her. :shrug:

Can they not do an ultrasound?? Cause even if you'd be in very early pregnancy they should be able to see something, like a sac or something like that.... Right??
Hopefully you find out what's going on soon!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Well, like three weeks ago they did an HCG blood test, and my result was 0. So it's more of a formality than anything. Also, I would rather wait two weeks and take an HPT than pay for an ultrasound.


----------



## amanda1235

GingerPanda said:


> Well, like three weeks ago they did an HCG blood test, and my result was 0. So it's more of a formality than anything. Also, I would rather wait two weeks and take an HPT than pay for an ultrasound.

That makes sense. I really hope everything goes well and you can get started again soon :)


----------



## Eltjuh

True, sorry I forget that you guys have to pay for it, you don't have to in England, cause we pay national insurance.....


----------



## cantwait22

GingerPanda said:


> Glad to hear your numbers are doubling, Sanrio! Hoping the ultrasound shows a healthy little bean!
> 
> Amanda, sorry about AF.
> 
> AFM, I'm in a 2WW before I can take the Provera to start AF. Doctor wants me to do this to be absolutely sure I'm not pregnant. Been feeling sick these past couple of days. Also been having some cramping that can get pretty intense. Last night, I kept getting woken up by the pain. I thought AF would be starting, but no sign of her. :shrug:

Last night I was woken by cramps which has never happened to me. Im 10dpo and im hoping it was implantation cramping. It felt just like AF pain but only on my right side. It was making me feel nauseous. It lasted about an hour till I was able to fall back to sleep. I still have light cramping this morning but its not as bad.


----------



## tl5953

cantwait22 said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> Glad to hear your numbers are doubling, Sanrio! Hoping the ultrasound shows a healthy little bean!
> 
> Amanda, sorry about AF.
> 
> AFM, I'm in a 2WW before I can take the Provera to start AF. Doctor wants me to do this to be absolutely sure I'm not pregnant. Been feeling sick these past couple of days. Also been having some cramping that can get pretty intense. Last night, I kept getting woken up by the pain. I thought AF would be starting, but no sign of her. :shrug:
> 
> Last night I was woken by cramps which has never happened to me. Im 10dpo and im hoping it was implantation cramping. It felt just like AF pain but only on my right side. It was making me feel nauseous. It lasted about an hour till I was able to fall back to sleep. I still have light cramping this morning but its not as bad.Click to expand...

Could very well be Hun! Good luck :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Eltjuh said:


> True, sorry I forget that you guys have to pay for it, you don't have to in England, cause we pay national insurance.....

Yep! It's a bummer, haha.



cantwait22 said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> Glad to hear your numbers are doubling, Sanrio! Hoping the ultrasound shows a healthy little bean!
> 
> Amanda, sorry about AF.
> 
> AFM, I'm in a 2WW before I can take the Provera to start AF. Doctor wants me to do this to be absolutely sure I'm not pregnant. Been feeling sick these past couple of days. Also been having some cramping that can get pretty intense. Last night, I kept getting woken up by the pain. I thought AF would be starting, but no sign of her. :shrug:
> 
> Last night I was woken by cramps which has never happened to me. Im 10dpo and im hoping it was implantation cramping. It felt just like AF pain but only on my right side. It was making me feel nauseous. It lasted about an hour till I was able to fall back to sleep. I still have light cramping this morning but its not as bad.Click to expand...

Hopefully it's good news for you!


----------



## tl5953

6 dpo ... Going number 2 a lot (sorry tmi) and lazy ... I know it's too early, but just sayin lol


----------



## Blackrain90

It's never too early haha :) FX'd for you!!


----------



## tl5953

Haha thx how are you doing?


----------



## Blackrain90

Pretty good, extremely sore chest ATM haha. But can't wait until I can book my next scan, will be in about 5 weeks to (hopefully) find out the sex. How is this cycle going for ya?


----------



## tl5953

Ouch! 

This cycle is laid back ... I only used 2 OPKs, timing, and preseed ... No bbt, no cp or cm checking, really no symptoms spotting either ... I'm getting discouraged, so I'm sort of not thinking about it and just letting nature take its course ...


----------



## Lara310809

tl5953 said:


> Ouch!
> 
> This cycle is laid back ... I only used 2 OPKs, timing, and preseed ... No bbt, no cp or cm checking, really no symptoms spotting either ... I'm getting discouraged, so I'm sort of not thinking about it and just letting nature take its course ...

that works for a lot of people, hopefully it does for you too :)


----------



## cantwait22

Can anyone help me put up pics on here. Im not sure how to do it.


----------



## Lara310809

The day I got my BFP I used an IC, which has since been chucked out. I also used a CB Digi and a blue dye. The battery only lasts a day on the Digi so that's gone, and te blue dye has turned negative :shrug: I have nothing to keep as a memento! Looks like ill have to go out and buy another HPT - a pink dye this time I think.


----------



## tl5953

I just took a picture of my 2 frer and digi with my chemical


----------



## cantwait22

I think I got a BFP this morning. What do you think?

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa401/awardle02/IMG_20130410_083303_449.jpg


----------



## Girly922

That looks like a definite line!! I can't really see its colour when I zoom in. When are you testing again? :)


----------



## cantwait22

Ill test again in the morning with a digital test :) My OH wont believe it till it shows pregnant on a digital haha


----------



## Girly922

Well good luck!! Can't wait to see what it says. :thumbup:


----------



## Eltjuh

Looking good!!! :D


----------



## Lara310809

It's a definite line, but like Girly922 I can't tell what colour it is. Good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## tl5953

Good luck!!


----------



## cantwait22

Thanks so much. Its pink in color so I hope that it will get darker as the days go on. Im kinda scared to take a digital test tomorrow cause I don't want it to be too early and it be a bfn cause I will be pretty crushed. Does anyone know how sensitive the digital tests are?


----------



## GingerPanda

They're usually 50-100 depending on the brand. Hoping it's good news for you!


----------



## tl5953

Soo, I'm 6 or 7 dpo ... Crampy, number 2ing frequently, very very mild nausea in the evening, and I just checked my cervix (hope this makes sense) and it was medium to high, BUT at the end (top) of vag it's so tight I can't even get to my cervix! What could that be? Does that mean its tightly closed? (Even if it's my vaginal walls that are tight up top? So confused lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

cantwait22 said:


> Ill test again in the morning with a digital test :) My OH wont believe it till it shows pregnant on a digital haha

Congrats!


----------



## Blackrain90

tl5953 said:


> Soo, I'm 6 or 7 dpo ... Crampy, number 2ing frequently, very very mild nausea in the evening, and I just checked my cervix (hope this makes sense) and it was medium to high, BUT at the end (top) of vag it's so tight I can't even get to my cervix! What could that be? Does that mean its tightly closed? (Even if it's my vaginal walls that are tight up top? So confused lol

I don't know about the cervix thing, though I believe closed is a good sign...but 7dpo is when I started getting cramping, felt like AF coming, so hope that's a good sign!


----------



## tl5953

It's so weird :( I'm actually kinda nervous because I just checked again and it feels all swollen and tight, just right before you would feel the bump ... Do you know where I mean??


----------



## cantwait22

Well I took three tests this morning and they were all bfn I don't know if yesterday was a false positive or its going to be a chemical but im trying to stay positive till my AF shows up. Going out of town tomorrow so I wont have time to test till Monday. Hopefully it will help get my mind of it all.


----------



## tl5953

I hope things turn around and you get your bfp Hun :) lord knows we all deserve it!


----------



## tl5953

Where are you ladies?? 


My loss was first cycle ttc 1 ... Now I'm cycle 6 and I also have very good feelings about this cycle ... I hate saying that incase I'm wrong but it's how I feel ... I had 'soft' non painful af like cramps from last night until about now ... No spotting ... Is it possible to have implantation cramps with no bleeding?? Ugh I'm caving and buying frer tomorrow because I'm supposed to go to a girls night on Saturday ... Hopefully I get a HUGE fat positive by Saturday lol ... Fx fx fx fx fx!!


----------



## Blackrain90

Can definitely have cramps with no spotting, I had the tiniest one spot and that was it, wouldn't have noticed if I wasn't looking for it. But I had cramps from the day of implantation on. (Did notice spotting around 5 and 7 weeks, was possibly implantation spotting that hadn't made its way down yet)


----------



## tl5953

Do you think your cramps around 7/8 dpo was implantation?


----------



## Girly922

I had cramps around 7/8dpo but no spotting at all. I haven't had any throughout my pregnancy so far, thank heavens. I think that'd just panic me. Lol. 

Good luck and sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## Lara310809

I never felt any cramping during implantation, nor did I have spotting, but I know you can definitely cramp without spotting :) Fingers crossed for you tl5953!


----------



## tl5953

Thx ladies :) I'm desperate this time, I don't know how I'll react if I get another bfn ... But that won't happen!! lol bfp bfp bfp


----------



## Girly922

PMA all the way!! Lol :)


----------



## Eltjuh

I had cramping around 7dpo aswell when I was pregnant with my son. Got my bfp at 10dpo then.

I'm on cd16 today, hoping to ovulate on sunday. We decided this month will be our last of actual ttc properly (with temping etc.) because we have enough stress on us at the moment.
Hubby went to see the doctor the other day and asked about whether his anti-depressants are affecting his sperm(count and quality etc) and the doctor said that that wasn't true (What I found online). So he said it's not his sperm (without even doing an SA) and he said it would probably be me, that the stress we're under at the moment is causing my cycle to be off - which obviously it isn't cause I've been temping and know exactly when I've ovulated and it's no different. So it's probably just the stress in general. Anyway, we're just gonna ntnp until we've got less stress. We'll still BD around the right time cause obviously I'll still know sort of when I'm ovulating but it'll be less stressful and putting less pressure on us :) 
FX we'll get it right this month so I won't have to give it up haha  I like it too much!! :haha:


----------



## tl5953

Best of luck to you :)


----------



## tl5953

Girly922 said:


> PMA all the way!! Lol :)

I have no clue what that means lol


----------



## Lara310809

LOL, it's Positive Mental Attitude :)


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm not very positive for this cycle at all.... Trying to take it easy, only temping.... Didn't wanna waste my opks, cause I thought hubby would get a SA and then get his meds changed so we could start ttc properly next month.... Oh well..... We'll just have to take it easy and see what happens!


----------



## tl5953

So I got 2 bfn with frer today ... I'm not going to lie, I'm shocked ... I really feel preg this cycle ... Soooooooooooooooo bitchy and emotional ... Had just finished signing paper for brand new car today, and ran out on sales man and DH and started bawling ... Wtf? Still feeling like af will show any second, cp soooo high and soft ... 

Blackrain, how long did you cramp when it started at 7dpo? I'm 9/10 dpo and still cramping ... 

And if I'm super high, soft, and closed what can that mean?


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## tl5953

Sorry hun


----------



## Eltjuh

Sorry twiggers! Good luck next month :)

I think i may have ovulated 1 day earlier than expected, was expecting it today. But my temp went up today, quite a lot but that's probably because i temped late. But i did the bbt adjuster just to kind of see what that said and that still said 36.52 which is quite a rise aswell.... guess we'll find out in a couple of days.... not been doing opks so can only rely on temping to tell me.


----------



## Eltjuh

Tl, your cp sounds good.... But I guess you never know.... When is af due?


----------



## tl5953

Eltjuh said:


> Tl, your cp sounds good.... But I guess you never know.... When is af due?

Af is due Weds or Thurs ... I'm still cramping so if af does come I'm going to the doctors because I've been cramping the whole time ...


----------



## ~Brandy~

Well I cant even figure out if and or when I ovulated but I went to the store and restocked today on HPTs.... This time I am trying 3 different kinds :( 

Last time I had a bfp the ICs didn't pick it up till I was Miscarrying.... But the Shopko store brand picked it up at 10HCG.. So I am not putting all my eggs in one basket this month.


----------



## Eltjuh

I'd say you probably ovulated on cd18 (12th of april). Fingers crossed for you!!! And hopefully it'll be a sticky one for you this time if you get that bfp!!


----------



## Blackrain90

tl5953 said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> Tl, your cp sounds good.... But I guess you never know.... When is af due?
> 
> Af is due Weds or Thurs ... I'm still cramping so if af does come I'm going to the doctors because I've been cramping the whole time ...Click to expand...

I only recorded to 10DPO but had cramps all the days I recorded (and for a long while afterwards) but usually weren't too bad, and came and went throughout the day.


----------



## tl5953

I still have mild cramps on and off ... Cp is still so high ... Bfn yesterday ... I'll try to test tomorrow ... I have none right now ...


----------



## clynn11

I don't trust CP. I've had my CP be super high the day of AF and then all of a sudden drop down. And some women's CP doesn't move really high up during pregnancy until weeks or even a couple of months in. That's why they don't say it's a very reliable sign of pregnancy- because every woman's is different and it also shifts around during different times in the day- so if you are checking you should check it at the same time every day.


----------



## tl5953

Agreed, however it's never been this high other than my pregnancy (chemical) ... And I'm trying to remain positive this cycle unlike other cycles ... Only a test will tell ...


----------



## Blackrain90

Tl that sounds promising, can't wait to hear results tomorrow!


----------



## clynn11

That's good! Best way to use the CP as a pregnancy indicator is to compare to other cycles if you've done it for a while. So anything out of the ordinary is definitely a good sign!!!


----------



## tl5953

I sure hope so ladies ... I don't know what I'll do if it's bfn this cycle ... I'm starting to get tired if it all ... Like, blah ... Ya know? I know it's only cycle 6, but still ...


----------



## Eltjuh

Ugh... I don't know what to think anymore... and this is not helping with 'taking it easy'!!! I was planning to bd yesterday and today as I was expecting to O yesterday (of course we bd before that aswell!). But my temp went up yesterday so I thought maybe I O'd on saturday instead. And then this morning it was back down to 'normal' so I don't think I O'd now! 
Would like to BD, but hubby seems to have gotten an allergic reaction to the shower gel he uses.... :S (yes on there! :haha:) So I don't think we can, as it'll probably be sore!! Not happy now!!! :(


----------



## tl5953

:bfn: 12dpo with frer ... Not looking promising :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 8


----------



## LoveSanrio

Hi! I've missed all of you! I have been sick...still am actually. Been having bad morning sickness, but also having sinus and allergy issues. It's been awful. How are you all doing? I hope things are going okay. My ultrasound is on Wednesday, so I am preparing myself for that, hoping all goes well.


----------



## Blackrain90

Sorry to hear tl :(

Welcome back love!


----------



## tl5953

I'm so sad


----------



## Blackrain90

:( I know it's really rough. Hopefully things get a bit better for you, I know it's never fun seeing a negative test, but don't lose hope!


----------



## tl5953

I really am losing hope though ... I really, truly am ... I just want to throw in the towel at this point ... All my friends that are preg conceived their first cycle ttc ... Clearly there's an infertility issue in this relationship :( I just want a baby that's not made in a dish, and is my own hard work and dedication ... I'm soooo in tune with my cycles, I know exactly down to the hour when I Ov, I bd all the days before and after Ov, clearly something is wrong ...


----------



## Blackrain90

They are really lucky to have conceived that quickly! I know they say it takes a normal couple up to a year, who know why but I think that's usually why they won't start fertility treatments until then. But don't give up hope!! Chances are you won't need to make it in a dish. But if you are concerned its definitely worth bringing up to your doc, explaining everything you've been doing to track your cycles etc., and if you are really wanting answers, fudge it and say you have been trying for a year so they will look into things. And who knows, there may not be any issues, it could just be the stress of the whole thing taking its toll. Hopefully things start looking up for you sweetie!


----------



## Eltjuh

I think i'm out..... feel like we haven't done enough this month (as i seem to have o'd later than expected) and feel like there's no chance i'll be pregnant.... 

Can anyone look at my chart and shed some light on when i actually o'd? (15th or 16th of april?)


----------



## Lara310809

Tl, I heard that only 80% of fertile couples conceive within the first year. You can do everything right and you only have 20% chance of conceiving with each cycle - getting pregnant is HARD. you've been TTC for around 5 cycles (I see from your sig?); it's way too soon to assume there's a fertility problem. A friend of mine was TTC for over two years without ANY fertility problems; it just took that long. I really hope you get your BFP soon. I know how it feels to second guess yourself, to get your hopes up every month etc. it can break you if you're not careful. If its taking its toll too much perhaps take a month off and come back to it with a fresh head. I'm thinking of you


----------



## Lara310809

Eltjuh said:


> I think i'm out..... feel like we haven't done enough this month (as i seem to have o'd later than expected) and feel like there's no chance i'll be pregnant....
> 
> Can anyone look at my chart and shed some light on when i actually o'd? (15th or 16th of april?)

without seeing a few more days of temps, I'm not sure. If it wasn't 15/16 I think perhaps 8th? But that would be pretty early...


----------



## Eltjuh

Lara310809 said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> I think i'm out..... feel like we haven't done enough this month (as i seem to have o'd later than expected) and feel like there's no chance i'll be pregnant....
> 
> Can anyone look at my chart and shed some light on when i actually o'd? (15th or 16th of april?)
> 
> without seeing a few more days of temps, I'm not sure. If it wasn't 15/16 I think perhaps 8th? But that would be pretty early...Click to expand...


I put in the same temp in for tomorrow (same as today's) and it gave me crosshairs on the 15th. That made me feel a little better as I thought it would put O on the 16th, which would mean we last BD 4 days before O. This way it's 3 days before O which makes me feel like we have a little more chance..... if that even makes any sense  haha


----------



## tl5953

Lara310809 said:


> Tl, I heard that only 80% of fertile couples conceive within the first year. You can do everything right and you only have 20% chance of conceiving with each cycle - getting pregnant is HARD. you've been TTC for around 5 cycles (I see from your sig?); it's way too soon to assume there's a fertility problem. A friend of mine was TTC for over two years without ANY fertility problems; it just took that long. I really hope you get your BFP soon. I know how it feels to second guess yourself, to get your hopes up every month etc. it can break you if you're not careful. If its taking its toll too much perhaps take a month off and come back to it with a fresh head. I'm thinking of you

Af just showed today ... So this will actually be cycle 7 ... Keep on truckin I guess!


----------



## Eltjuh

Sorry to hear that TL!!! Hopefully you'll have more luck next cycle!!!
I really thought maybe you would be!! :hugs:

Someone on this thread has got to be due a bfp soon, surely!!


----------



## Blackrain90

Eltjuh said:


> I think i'm out..... feel like we haven't done enough this month (as i seem to have o'd later than expected) and feel like there's no chance i'll be pregnant....
> 
> Can anyone look at my chart and shed some light on when i actually o'd? (15th or 16th of april?)

I would have to agree with FF, if you disregard the wacky temp apr 14, I think you Od on Apr 15 if temp stays up. GL!


----------



## Eltjuh

yeah 14th I woke up late so I didn't test till 9 am. According to one of those tempadjusters it would've still been 'high' 36.51 But I know they're not totally accurate so I just left it as it is... And even if it was 36.51 then my temp still went down again the next day so it didn't mean I ovulated.
FX my temp stays up tomorrow!


----------



## Eltjuh

Got my crosshairs today, ff says i ovulated on the 15th, which is where i would put it aswell but countdown to pregnancy put it on the 16th!

Anyone here conceived by bding 3-4 days before o?? -give me hope! :haha:


----------



## adopim

Eltjuh said:


> Got my crosshairs today, ff says i ovulated on the 15th, which is where i would put it aswell but countdown to pregnancy put it on the 16th!
> 
> Anyone here conceived by bding 3-4 days before o?? -give me hope! :haha:

We followed SMEP so I have no idea which spermy from which day of BDing made it, lol. But I have seen plenty of women on here and known women who have conceived from 3-4 days before Ov. 
Fx'd for you! :dust:


----------



## Tassiegal

Hope its okay if i join in here with you ladies - currently on my 4th round of Clomid - been trying for 15 months after depo. 
On 11DPO at the moment - not holding out much hope for this cycle - BFN's on IC's for the last three days, not going to bother wasting a FRER, it will just be neg anyway. My temps seem like they are going exactly the same way as last months too - which ended up in a BFN of course as well.
I thought for sure going up to 100mg of Clomid this month from 50mg would give me at least one egg that would be fertilized - but nope. Just waiting on AF now i guess. So down and out about it - just want to curl up in a corner and cry - but gotta put a brave face on for DF and the kids. He already says i think too much about it - bit hard when i am the one in my body having to deal with it all the time. *sigh* Sorry about the feeling sorry for myself post.


----------



## Eltjuh

Noooo!!! FF changed my O to tuesday, which would mean it was 4 & 5 days before O that we last bd!! If I take my 2nd +OPK out it changes it back!
Does anyone know whether you can get a false +OPK if you're dehydrated?? Cause I hadn't been drinking a lot at the start of the week and was pretty dehydrated...


----------



## Eltjuh

It's been quiet here!!! 

I tested this morning - only 8 dpo so pretty early.... Been having some cramps/twinges in my uterus the past couple of days so I thought maybe something would show.

The tests I used last month had really bad indents and they sent me a new pack, they seem to have slight indents, but probably only visible to people like us :haha: But if you're pregnant there's still supposed to be some colour there right??? 
I thought maybe there was a little this morning, VERY faint, but you can't really see it in the pictures I took!

How about my chart?? Looking good??? :shrug:


----------



## Lara310809

Your chart's looking good Eltjuh; better than mine was before my BFP. Hopefully it's an early BFP for you.


----------



## Eltjuh

Thanks Lara!!! I really hope so!! :) 

I'll keep you guys updated!!


How are you anyway?? And how are all the other (pregnant) ladies here???


----------



## Lara310809

Yeah I'm doing well thanks :) I am still checking in with this thread; I want to see you all get your BFPs. Good luck in the next few days


----------



## Eltjuh

thanks! :flower:

I just dug my test out the bin (again! :dohh:) and now it's dried it looks darker, but if it was an indent it wouldn't look darker would it??? :shrug:


----------



## tl5953

I'm just in the boring phase so not much to report!


----------



## adopim

I'm doing alright. Had a bit of a scare with lower abdominal pain and some watery discharge. It got me very nervous that I might have ruptured something and was leaking fluid. I ended up erring on the side of caution and going to the doctor. Will end up paying a ton of extra money for the extra visit, but it was better safe than sorry. Everything looks perfect. They did a quick ultrasound to double check my fluid and take a really quick peak at baby. She gave me a little wave as if to say "Don't worry Mommy, I'm doing just fine in here." So that was a major weight off my shoulders. 
Will have my normal 20 week ultrasound in 2 weeks.

I've been stalking the thread, still sending lots of sticky :dust: to everyone!


----------



## Girly922

Eltjuh, I'm useless at reading charts but really hoping this month is your month!! Sending lots of :dust: your way. 

I'm doing well thanks hun. Everything looks perfect with pumpkin so far so I'm happy. :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Ugh.... Think it's a :bfn: :cry: Wasn't very hopeful this month, but then my temps went up and were highest they've ever been today.. Usually my temp starts dropping for AF by now... I know it's early, but can't help but feel a bit disheartened!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Please make it stop!!!! :haha: I want to pee on more sticks!!! 
I was just voting on some test pictures on countdown to pregnancy, and saw a positive digital with a negative (or very very faint) asda (line) test next to it and now I want to pee on my digital!!!! Please stop me from doing it!!!


----------



## Blackrain90

Lol your chart looks really good right now! FYI when I got my BFP, my early tests were negative, but a few hours later would have a faint almost purple line...just saying!


----------



## Lara310809

I agree your chart looks good; fingers crossed! But don't use that Digi until you get a more definitive line


----------



## Eltjuh

Thanks girls!!! Temp went down to 36.86 this morning so I'm starting to think I might still be out anyway.... 
Did another test and it seems negative in real life, but in the pictures it seems positive! Really odd! And I seem to only get something on these tests so far... 

I'll add the frer pic from yesterday aswell, though that was taken in the evening. Anyway, I'm starting to lose hope now...
 



Attached Files:







CAM00749.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 8









CAM00750 (2).jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 10









CAM00752.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## clynn11

Eltjuh- I see that line hun and it looks pink!
 



Attached Files:







CAM00752.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## tl5953

Oh boy! I see lines on the middle and the right test! Hoping this is your bfp Hun!! Fx!

Blackrain, how are you?

Afm, I'm in my fertile phase. Having left sided twinges as I do every Ov ... Always the left. Makes me wonder if my right tube is blacked or something and that's why I'm not getting pregnant.


----------



## Lara310809

tl5953 said:


> Oh boy! I see lines on the middle and the right test! Hoping this is your bfp Hun!! Fx!
> 
> Blackrain, how are you?
> 
> Afm, I'm in my fertile phase. Having left sided twinges as I do every Ov ... Always the left. Makes me wonder if my right tube is blacked or something and that's why I'm not getting pregnant.

Granted I don't know much about blocked tubes, but I thought each month you ovulated from a different tube, so if one is blocked you effectively only release an egg every other cycle. If you feel ovulation cramps from the same ovary each cycle, perhaps you're releasing from just that ovary, but still each cycle. It wouldn't necessarily damage your chances, and it might not mean there's a blockage, but definitely something to ask the doctor :shrug:


----------



## Eltjuh

I think if your tube is blocked, you sometimes get that the other ovary is (over)compensating.... Not sure, but I think I heard that before! And I think it kind of just takes over from the blocked one.... 
But yeah I agree, it might be worth talking to your doctor about it!


Thanks for looking at my pics!
Checked my cervix earlier and it was really high (hard to reach), very soft and closed. So that should be a good sign, right?? (it was when I was pregnant with my son!)
Just keeping my fingers crossed that my temp will go up again tomorrow.
Will keep testing every day until AF shows or I run out of tests! I've got 1 of these tests with the purple cap left. 1 superdrug and 1 frer left aswell, but I don't want to do them until tuesday and wednesday... hopefully something will show then!!


----------



## Girly922

I've only ever had pain on my right side during ovulation, and that was only occasionally. At my first scan, they did an all over check and both tubes looked healthy but I had ovulated from my right side. I knew that from the Ov pain I'd had anyway. Lol. 

Fingers crossed for you eltjuh!


----------



## Eltjuh

:bfn: today.... No idea what is going on... Gonna try not to test for a couple of days at least (hoping to wait until sunday, but doubt I'll make it that long!! :winkwink)


----------



## tl5953

Good luck!! Your chart looks great! How long is your lp usually? I see you are 14 dpo by your chart?


----------



## Eltjuh

AF was due yesterday, cause my LP is usually 12 days. (1-12 dpo and AF on 13dpo) I did take my temp 1.5 hrs late this morning, but not sure how much effect that has and I hadn't slept for 3 hrs either, cause I woke up at 5am, took my temp and it was WAY low (36.37, under coverline) Then I tried going back to sleep but took me ages, didn't fall asleep again until about 6/6.30 and then took my temp at 8.30
So I have no idea what's going on and I can't see any other reason for AF being late.... I could be stressed, but would my temp still be up?? (as stress is usually what delays peoples AF)

I hate waiting!!


----------



## tl5953

Is your af usually on time to the day?


----------



## Eltjuh

The past 2 cycles it's been exactly 12 days between O and AF.
So yes.... before that, I'm not sure, cause I've only started temping in my jan/feb cycle. So I'm not 100% sure on when I ovulated with the cycles before temping... but looks like those LPs might've been a little longer.... 
But my temp seems to drop about 4 days before AF every time.... 
So I have no idea, but kind of given up on the idea of being pregnant now anyway.... :shrug:


----------



## tl5953

Hey now, read my profile pic!!


----------



## Blackrain90

Hey, I say you aren't out until the witch flies!!!

Tl, I'm doing pretty good. Just starting to feel my little button wiggling around in there which is pretty cool. How are you doing?


----------



## tl5953

Blackrain90 said:


> Hey, I say you aren't out until the witch flies!!!
> 
> Tl, I'm doing pretty good. Just starting to feel my little button wiggling around in there which is pretty cool. How are you doing?

That's awesome :) Must be pretty neat! Afm, I'm ok, really took it easy this month ... No OPK or temping, just preseed which I always use around Ov ... I would've expected Ov today, but didn't have my usual cramping, so prob tomorrow is O day :) bd yesterday and tonight, and will again tomorrow evening, so that's all I can do! Here's hoping .. Again lol ... If this isn't my cycle then it's off to the dr next cycle ... Tww, here I come!


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh I loved feeling little kicks!! :) Especially when they get a little stronger! But not too strong cause Lucas liked to stretch out and it would feel like he was trying to push his hands and feet through the side of me!! 

My temp went down quite a bit this morning, even took it twice to make sure. Unfortunately I couldn't temp at my normal time as I have to leave the house with a 2yr old by 7.30am so to still be in bed (and just have woken up) by 7am is not really an option :( As usual whenever you really want to know what your temp is, you can't!! :dohh:
Anyway, I'll be the :witch: is on her way with my temp low like that.... Then again, it was 36.37 at 5am yesterday and then 36.99 at 8.30 (after only 2/2.5hrs of sleep) Cervix was still high, medium soft and closed.. so that could still be a good sign, so I still have no idea what's going on exactly :shrug: but I'm trying to prepare myself for AF. :cry:


----------



## tl5953

Have u tested again??


----------



## Eltjuh

No, I'm gonna test tomorrow morning, cause it's our wedding anniversary and it would be a great present if I'd get a bfp! :winkwink: 
No AF yet and everything is still the same....


----------



## Eltjuh

Yup I'm out!! Great anniversary present! 
:witch: just showed up about 5 minutes ago!! Didn't really expect it, until my temp dropped so much this morning!! :cry: 
Pretty annoyed about it this month cause I wasn't hopeful at all, until my chart looked so nice and it seemed like I got very faint positive tests... and then I was late so I started getting a bit hopeful and now all my hopes have just been shattered again!! :cry: 
We're not trying next month as we don't want to have 2 kid's birthdays too close together, but if it happens it happens and we'll still be over the moon!! (which probably means it'll happen next month cause that's just our luck :haha:)


----------



## tl5953

Sorry Hun xo


----------



## Lara310809

Sorry to hear that AF got you :(


----------



## Eltjuh

Thanks! I'm ok now... just get on with it! Anyone know if it's normal for my temp to shoot back up though?? Was really surprised to see it so high, considering my coverline is usually around 36.40


----------



## cantwait22

I think I ovulated on cd11 which is a week earlier than usual. I was wondering if I can still take a test on 14dpo and it will show a bfp if I am? My af was only 4 days this cycle when it is usually 7-8 days long. I am 9dpo and im dying to test! But I don't want to test too early. My boobs have so very very sore since 2dpo. Im hoping its a good sign!


----------



## Blackrain90

It doesn't matter when you usually O, you would still get a positive 14 days past when you ovulate, not 14 days past when you usually O. Good luck!

Sorry to hear Eltjuh, hopefully it happens for you soon!


----------



## GingerPanda

Big temp drop for me today. It's CD86 and 14 days after I started Privera to finally bring on AF. Hopefully she starts soon!


----------



## tl5953

GingerPanda said:


> Big temp drop for me today. It's CD86 and 14 days after I started Privera to finally bring on AF. Hopefully she starts soon!

Rooting for you girlfriend!


----------



## Lara310809

Hope you see AF soon GP. 

Can't wait, I agree; it doesn't matter at which point in your cycle you ovulate, because its the number of days past ovulation that's important. If you take a HPT at 14DPO you have a good chance of getting a second line, assuming you are pregnant, though it depends on the sensitivity of the test, the day you implant and how fast the HCG doubles. I implanted on 8DPO and it took 4 days to register on a HPT, and it was a really faint line. I think the average days to implant are 9-11DPO, so if it takes 4 days from then, you could be waiting until 15DPO for a BFP, on a SENSITIVE test.


----------



## tl5953

Eltjuh said:


> Thanks! I'm ok now... just get on with it! Anyone know if it's normal for my temp to shoot back up though?? Was really surprised to see it so high, considering my coverline is usually around 36.40

I really don't know, but I would just chalk it up to movement, room temperature, etc.


----------



## GingerPanda

AF IS FINALLY HERE!

White underwear tempts her every time. :rofl:

This will be my first Clomid cycle! :happydance:


----------



## cantwait22

Thanks everyone! Ill test on 14dpo and hopefully I get a bfp!

Good luck GingerPanda!


----------



## Lara310809

FINALLY! Fingers crossed for you this cycle GP


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks!

Cantwait, hoping for your BFP!


----------



## tl5953

Yay! Who ever thought af would be this exciting?? lol


----------



## tl5953

So, stupidly at 6dpo this morning, I had a leftover test and, well, I peed on it lol ... Expecting stark white, instead I got this ... Grrr I should've never tested lol it has color tho and the pic was taken in 5 minutes maybe sooner ... Evap? Possibly early as hell bfp? Bad test?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## GingerPanda

Oh, I don't know! I think it might have color? I'm traveling and on my phone, but I know I see _something_! FXd!


----------



## adopim

Looks like there is color, but I too am on my phone! Keep us posted!!


----------



## tl5953

Well clearly it was a dirty evap, which I figured as I was only 6 dpo ... Bfn today ... I'm staying hopeful tho as I AM only 7dpo lol


----------



## cantwait22

tl5953 said:


> Well clearly it was a dirty evap, which I figured as I was only 6 dpo ... Bfn today ... I'm staying hopeful tho as I AM only 7dpo lol


FXed for you! 

Tested today and bfn. Today was 14dpo or so I thought. Maybe I didn't ovulate early cause today I have strong cramps, hot flashes, and TMI... im spotting a little brown. Hoping its implantation! Never had spotting or hot flashes as a symptoms or the sore boobs ive had since ovulation. Feeling like its my month! Don't want to get too excited but its hard. 

Good luck everyone :flower:


----------



## Blackrain90

Wow tl that was a pretty bad evap, I could even see the line on my phone! But it's definitely still early, fx'd!!!

Good luck cantwait!


----------



## tl5953

cantwait22 said:


> tl5953 said:
> 
> 
> Well clearly it was a dirty evap, which I figured as I was only 6 dpo ... Bfn today ... I'm staying hopeful tho as I AM only 7dpo lol
> 
> 
> FXed for you!
> 
> Tested today and bfn. Today was 14dpo or so I thought. Maybe I didn't ovulate early cause today I have strong cramps, hot flashes, and TMI... im spotting a little brown. Hoping its implantation! Never had spotting or hot flashes as a symptoms or the sore boobs ive had since ovulation. Feeling like its my month! Don't want to get too excited but its hard.
> 
> Good luck everyone :flower:Click to expand...

Wow! That's REALLY promising for implantation!! Fx!


----------



## Eltjuh

cantwait22 said:


> tl5953 said:
> 
> 
> Well clearly it was a dirty evap, which I figured as I was only 6 dpo ... Bfn today ... I'm staying hopeful tho as I AM only 7dpo lol
> 
> 
> FXed for you!
> 
> Tested today and bfn. Today was 14dpo or so I thought. Maybe I didn't ovulate early cause today I have strong cramps, hot flashes, and TMI... im spotting a little brown. Hoping its implantation! Never had spotting or hot flashes as a symptoms or the sore boobs ive had since ovulation. Feeling like its my month! Don't want to get too excited but its hard.
> 
> Good luck everyone :flower:Click to expand...

Not trying to put you down or anything like that, just wouldn't want you to be crushed if you're not pregnant....
I had high temps, hot flashes and twinges and AF was late... but I wasn't pregnant! I was totally prepared to be pregnant when my chart looked so good! And then I wasn't!
Again, I'm not trying to put you down, just wouldn't like to see you really disappointed if you aren't pregnant. But ofcourse it's different for everyone so you might be pregnant! You never know!!! :hugs:


----------



## cantwait22

You were definately right. AF hit me this morning 6 days early! Weird.Thats never happened before. I was so crushed but im feeling ok about it now. On to cycle #8! Im going to start temping this month. I dont know anything about it so i still got a lot to learn.


----------



## Eltjuh

ahw sorry to hear that!! :hugs: I wish I wasn't right!!! 
I find there's no real way of knowing you're pregnant, unless you get a positive test! My chart was SO different from the previous (2) charts and it meant nothing! :cry: 
Can't wait to get to halfway june and start trying again!! :happydance: 
Really hope we will have moved by then as that would reduce the stress we're under at the moment quite a lot! 

Hopefully you'll be luckier next cycle!! :) 
And if you want to learn about charting, just go to the FF website, they do a little course on there that you can read and then you get to do a test afterwards. That's what I did and whenever/if I play the charting game they do on their website I usually do pretty well.... Good luck!! :)


----------



## Blackrain90

Sorry to hear cantwait. I definitely reccomend Fertility Friend for temp charting, very helpful IMHO. :thumbup:


----------



## tl5953

Sorry to hear Hun ... If I don't get my bfp by Monday I'm with you on cycle 8 :/


----------



## GingerPanda

Sorry to hear about AF, cantwait!


----------



## tl5953

Bfn on frer today ... Guess I'm out ... Onto fertility testing :(


----------



## GingerPanda

Good luck, tl!

Can someone who knows more about temping take a look at my chart? It's all over the place! I temp (vaginally) at pretty much the same time every day as soon as I wake up under the covers. But my temps are out of wack! :wacko:

Am I doing something wrong? I'm afraid with them being as crazy as they are that I won't get a coverline and/or detect ovulation.


----------



## Eltjuh

GingerPanda said:


> Good luck, tl!
> 
> Can someone who knows more about temping take a look at my chart? It's all over the place! I temp (vaginally) at pretty much the same time every day as soon as I wake up under the covers. But my temps are out of wack! :wacko:
> 
> Am I doing something wrong? I'm afraid with them being as crazy as they are that I won't get a coverline and/or detect ovulation.

How come they are open circles?? Cause the fact that they are might mean they're not totally accurate. So not necessarily anything to worry about and my temps in other charts have been up and down a bit but still got crosshairs. You'll be fine! You'll see your temp go right up and you'll get those crosshairs!


----------



## GingerPanda

I guess they're open circles because they were about an hour off schedule. I woke up early or slept late. :shrug:

Thanks for the input. I hope I see it. I'd really like to know if the Clomid works for me, since OPKs don't really work for me. Mine go positive multiple times a month, but I don't think I ever really O.


----------



## tl5953

Well af is playing games with me ... She is about 10 hours late! That's it, I'm going to do the qtip test! lol brb


----------



## tl5953

Qtip test revealed ... No blood ... This is way too weird ... Does an open cervix basically just feel like a pinhole sized opening?


----------



## tl5953

Ugh ... Almost 2 days late now ...


----------



## GingerPanda

Sorry, tl! I hope you get a late BFP. If not that, then I hope AF gets on with it!


AFM, I had a temp dip yesterday, and was hoping my temps would rise to confirm O, but instead, they shot way down. ... I just don't think my temps are normal. :dohh:


----------



## tl5953

Thx Hun .. I'm just not used to this as I've had a regular cycle since I was 11 ... I'm 26 now lol ...


----------



## tl5953

As for temps, my were always all over the place too ..


----------



## tl5953

Is no one on this thread anymore?


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm here!

I had to work last night and didn't get on. I had ovulation cramps yesterday on the left side! And a temp rise this morning! So today is 1DPO for me!

How are you, tl? AF show up yet?


----------



## tl5953

Yay! That's great :)

No, af is still m.i.a ... Not sure what to think ...


----------



## GingerPanda

I dunno. I've always had wacky cycles, but they've gotten a LOT worse these last few years. I guess because of the PCOS.

There are soooo many reasons a cycle can get messed up. Most of them are as harmless as a fluke or stress. When was the last time you took a test?


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm stalking... not trying this month, so not got much to say! Will be trying again next cycle, so I'll probably post again then! :) 

Hope you guys get your bfps though!! (even if that means there's like no non-pregnant ladies left on here anymore haha)


----------



## tl5953

My last test ... Hmmm ... I think it was Monday ... I saved my fmu today and I'm buying a test in half hour ... Is that ok that I saved fmu? Also, to make things more confusing, my cervix is unreachable today


----------



## GingerPanda

It should be okay, I think. I hope it's a BFP!

:dust:


----------



## tl5953

Well, I have a faint bfp on my hands ... Going to try and get bloods tomorrow ... I'm fearing its another chemical as I'm 3 days late and just getting a faint line now ... Cautiously pregnant?


----------



## Lara310809

tl5953 said:


> Well, I have a faint bfp on my hands ... Going to try and get bloods tomorrow ... I'm fearing its another chemical as I'm 3 days late and just getting a faint line now ... Cautiously pregnant?

I hope the line gets stronger for you! Saving FMU is fine; the HCG does dissipate once out of the body, but over a period of hours. It's better in the fridge, as it dissipates slower under cool temps, but if you managed to get a second line despite this then great!


----------



## tl5953

Here's my test
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Girly922

That's a nice second line tl!! Really hoping this is it for you hun! Take it easy :)


----------



## tl5953

Thanks Hun ... It's a tad darker IRL


----------



## tl5953

Blackrain!!! Where are you?? This could be it for me!!


----------



## GingerPanda

AAAAHHHH BFP

I hope it's so faint because of the FMU being left out. I'll be excited to see your test tomorrow! Stick, baby, stick!


----------



## tl5953

I put the fmu in the fridge and only for 25 mins :/


----------



## adopim

I see it too! Fx'd!!


----------



## Blackrain90

Ahhhh tl I'm so excited! Glad I was sitting in my car when I read this because I started squealing! Really hope this is it for you, definitely see the line on that test. If you implanted later (can take up to 12 days) it would still be faint. AHH all my fingers and toes crossed for you Hun!!! (Sorry house sitting so have been so busy!)


----------



## tl5953

Thanks lady! I hope it sticks, but I can't help but have negative thoughts ...


----------



## clynn11

Looks pink to me!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## tl5953

Oh thx for that clynn!


----------



## Blackrain90

Are you testing tomorrow morning? I have my ultrasound in the morning so I will be stalking this thread beforehand!


----------



## tl5953

Actually I don't have any tests ... I had to work tonight ... First thing I'm doing is peeing in a cup, putting it in the fridge, calling my dr, then running to get a test ... I'm really scared


----------



## Blackrain90

I'm sure everything will be okay! Fx'd for you, can't wait to hear your findings!!! Lots of baby dust for you!!!


----------



## tl5953

Grr so it's a crappy start to my day ... My new doctors office reception staff is so freakin rude and heartless .. I called and begged that I could just pop in for a requisition for beta hcg ... She said the earliest is Tuesday at 1:20 ... I even said that I've had early mc before and she was so rude :( so now I won't get results til at least Thursday next week ... How am I supposed to stay sane ladies??


----------



## Girly922

Oh hunny, I'm sorry they were rude. Try and keep busy and hopefully the next week will go quickly. Plus, by then, hopefully your hcg levels will be nice and high too :thumbup:


----------



## adopim

That's awful that they were so rude. There is never a good reason to be downright rude. If only people would try and have a little more understanding before they speak. Hopefully the days will melt away and it will come fast for you. Like Girly said, try to keep as busy as you can.


----------



## Blackrain90

That sucks :( I ended up going to a walk in clinic for my test. Hopefully your tests get darker to ease your worries :(


----------



## tl5953

Well, here's today's ... Not sure what to think ... Today's is the bottom
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Blackrain90

Darker than yesterday's!! That's a good sign!!!! :D


Found out today (without any doubt haha) that we are having a little boy!! :D


----------



## tl5953

OMG yay! That's so exciting :) I want a boy sooo bad! Congrats!

Yes, darker, but I was just comparing them with tests from my chemical, and the chemical ones were actually darker ... That can't be good?


----------



## Blackrain90

I don't think it matters in comparison since you may have implanted at different times. If the lines are getting darker and you haven't had bleeding I would try to think positively!


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh wow that's so cool Blackrain!! congrats!! :happydance: Boys are awesome! (we have one! :winkwink)

And TL that line is definitely darker! It's so obviously there! Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## tl5953

Thx! Can't wait for bloods ... Today I've been having strong metallic taste, and every time I cough I gag lol ... Hoping that means I've actually implanted and not a chemical!


----------



## adopim

Definitely darker today!!! :) I'm on my phone and didn't even have to tap the picture to see the lovely pink line!

Congrats on your little boy Blackrain!


----------



## GingerPanda

I want a boy too!

CONGRATS, BLACKRAIN! I told you it was a boy. :haha:

And yes, tl, that line does look darker! I hope time flies and you get your beta soon! I dunno if you live near an "urgent care" doctor's office, but sometimes you can go there with no appointment and get a blood draw.


----------



## clynn11

Blackrain- congrats on your little man!!!! 

tl- It's for sure darker and pinker.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## tl5953

I couldn't help myself ... This WAS after I had a 3 hour nap
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Girly922

Definitely getting darker!! Sending you lots of sticky vibes :dust:


----------



## GingerPanda

Wow!


----------



## clynn11

gorgeous lines!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 5


----------



## tl5953

Thx ladies! Thx for all the tweaks clynn :)


----------



## adopim

They are very gorgeous lines!! :happydance: so exciting!


----------



## tl5953

Lol it's funny cause I've been so exhausted and queasy allll day and I hated it, and now I have no cramps, feel fine and I'm wide awake and it's feeling me out!


----------



## Eltjuh

Well it seems I am in with a chance this month after all.... we weren't planning to try... but it kind of just happened :blush: Doubt it'll work, but there's a (small) chance!


----------



## tl5953

Don't talk like that! I was so convinced it wouldn't happen for me and it did!


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm only saying it cause I am still convinced that hubby's meds are reducing his spermcount or the quality of it... even though his doctor said it doesn't affect it... But I still reckon it does. 
I know it CAN happen, it only takes the once, as we experienced last year, unfortunately that wasn't a sticky one! 
I was actually supposed to give birth at the end of this month! Would be great to get a bfp instead!! :flower:


----------



## amanda1235

Congrats tl!!!!!!!!! I've been mia for awhile......taking a different approach this month. After 5 months of nothing, and getting my hopes up, I've seriously started getting really discouraged. I'm SO sure that this month is not going to happen, I've started focusing my energy elsewhere. I've put on a few pounds over the winter, so now focusing my energy on getting back into running, and eating much healthier. I've been still using my CBFM, so I can't say that we're not trying AT ALL......but.....it's more just kinda using it to say we're using it. Also, it doesn't seem to be working this month anyways (haven't gotten a peak yet, and it's CD 14. Normally I get the peak CD 11 or 12 like clockwork. So meh! 
Anyways, there's my sorry, congrats again tl!


----------



## tl5953

Ya baby! Keep sticking!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Eltjuh

WOW!! that last test is REALLY strong!! :happydance:


----------



## Blackrain90

YAYYYY!!!!! Loving those lines!!


----------



## tl5953

Thx ladies!


----------



## GingerPanda

Woohoo! Those lines are amazing! :happydance:


----------



## Lara310809

Great lines tl! Congrats again :)


----------



## tl5953

I'm not so sure congrats are truly in order. My test is lighter today ... I don't have the heart to post a pic.


----------



## Girly922

You can't only go on the darkness of the line. Some tests have slightly different amounts of dye per batch. Sometimes you're just more dilute than you may realise. If there's still a 2nd line and no AF then youve got to stay positive hunny :)


----------



## tl5953

I would stay positive if this wasnt exactly what ice been through before :/


----------



## Eltjuh

I personally don't think you should keep testing after you get a bfp, as it just causes you to worry and stress.... Like Girly said, it doesn't necessarily mean something is wrong... Obviously it's everyone's own choice, so you should do what you feel comfortable with, but it _could_ cause unnecessary stress.
:hugs: Hope everything is ok for you though!!!


----------



## tl5953

Thanks ladies I'm trying


----------



## Blackrain90

Hopefully everything is ok Hun! Are you testing again today or waiting until tomorrow?


----------



## tl5953

I think I'm just not going to test and wait til bloods on Tuesday ... The bottom one is this morning after 5 hour hold, top is smu yesterday
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Eltjuh

the 'bottom' one (or what I think is the bottom one) seems darker to me than the one that says 19smu.... I would say that's a good thing, but it's the 19th today... so I'm not sure which one is which...But they're both really dark so I wouldn't worry too much!!:hugs:


----------



## tl5953

You're right ... And the numbers are dpo :)


----------



## Blackrain90

Those tests look good hun!!! Not testing again until your bloods is probably a good idea, just try to relax and enjoy the little bean inside of you :)


----------



## tl5953

I'm trying to ... I'm just so nervous ... I don't want to be let down


----------



## adopim

I agree with Eltjuh, the bottom one looks darker than the top one to my eyes. I think it looks good. Pee sticks aren't a good indicator for hCG levels, just the fact that its present. I know not worrying is much easier said than done, but it's all you can do hun. I also think holding off on testing is a good idea. Hopefully you can find a way to stay busy and Tuesday will be here before you know it :hugs:


----------



## tl5953

Well I have a dr appt this afternoon ... Wish me luck ladies xx


----------



## Eltjuh

Good luck!! :flower: :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

Good luck, tl! I hope your numbers are right on track!


----------



## tl5953

Well, I canceled my appt cause right when I had to leave we had tornado weather and I'm petrified of that crap lol ... Soo, I bought a frer ...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Lara310809

That line looks great to me! Fingers crossed. Have you managed to reschedule?


----------



## tl5953

Thx :) yes, not til Friday so I won't get results til at least Monday :/


----------



## Blackrain90

That line looks wonderful!!! Unless you have other symptoms of a chemical, I don't think you need to worry much, that's a nice dark line :D


----------



## adopim

I agree! That is a beautiful line! :thumbup:


----------



## tl5953

I don't really have any symptoms ... Aside from cramping here and there ... I thought I would've had symptoms by now


----------



## Eltjuh

I didn't really have any symptoms when I was pregnant with my son and he's a happy healthy little 2 year old now! So no worries!! (my sisters both didn't/don't have any symptoms either) Mainly just being tired and I had sore boobs but can't remember when that started! 

You'll be fine!! :hugs:


----------



## Blackrain90

Only symptom I had for the first few weeks was cramping. Fingers crossed for a healthy sticky bean for ya!


----------



## adopim

Me too. I didn't start getting real preggo symptoms besides cramping and a few headaches in either of my pregnancies until at least 6 weeks, so try not to worry too much about lack of symptoms. And there are plenty of ladies who are almost completely symptom free and still have healthy pregnancies. :hugs:


----------



## ninifay

I finished my clomid on 5-20, Three days ago and the wait to test for O is already killing me.

Wish it would hurry up and happen.

#secondround of clomid 100mg
#metformin 1000mg


----------



## tl5953

Somehow I got unsubscribed to this thread ... Anyways I'm back now ... Tomorrow is my appt thank God ... I seriously am going to tell the dr I NEED an early scan or I'm going to go crazy ... I'm so scared at this point that I will see an empty sac as any symptom I had completely disappeared 2 days ago ...


----------



## GingerPanda

Deep breaths, tl. I know it's easier said than done, but stress is bad for you! :hugs:


----------



## tl5953

Ok, so here's my update from appointment: I don't get bloods!! They dipped my urine and it was positive, so I don't get betas unless there is pain and/or bleeding ... Guess that's just how it works where I'm from .. I have to book a scan, but not until I'm 8 weeks ... And I have to decide if I want the screening done for downs, trisomy 18, and neural tube defects ... I'm torn with that decision ... I felt disappointed at first that I don't have bloods, or get a scan u til 8 weeks, however I think I'm ok with that as the dr has no concerns and at 8 weeks I'll see much more on the scan ...


----------



## Lara310809

Here we don't even get them testing for pregnancy. I wasn't seen until 9wks, and then all they did is check my urine for protein etc. No pregnancy test, no bloods, nothing. They booked my scan for 11wks (this coming Tuesday). So when I turn up for my scan next week that'll be the only official confirmation of my pregnancy, other than the HPTs I've done at home. 

I hear about the way things are done in the US, and early scans that many ladies get, and I'm so jealous! But like you say, it seems like they're not worried in the slightest, so that can only be a good thing? Hang in there!


----------



## adopim

Yes, I was disappointed when I had to wait until 10+3 for my first ultrasound but it was incredible to see. Here is my 3D picture from 10+3:
https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/44AB2F25-4414-49E9-8C52-73B6500589A1-203-000000171A01E96D_zpse332d790.jpg

I did not do the NT scan with my first pregnancy however opted to do it this time. I just decided that I wanted to know as much as I could just to prepare myself if need be (tho all was well) and plus, I got to see baby again (13+3) and the growth just within those 3 weeks was incredible to see and got a nice 3D picture from that too. 
I also did not have blood work done until my first appointment either. That's just how it works here too. 

Try not to worry too much! (I know it's much easier said than done) :hugs:


----------



## tl5953

No I'm fine be ause the dr has no concerns so neither do I ... A friend that just delivered a couple days ago told me to use this mantra: today I am pregnant, and everything is ok ...


----------



## adopim

Lara310809 said:


> Here we don't even get them testing for pregnancy. I wasn't seen until 9wks, and then all they did is check my urine for protein etc. No pregnancy test, no bloods, nothing. They booked my scan for 11wks (this coming Tuesday). So when I turn up for my scan next week that'll be the only official confirmation of my pregnancy, other than the HPTs I've done at home.
> 
> I hear about the way things are done in the US, and early scans that many ladies get, and I'm so jealous! But like you say, it seems like they're not worried in the slightest, so that can only be a good thing? Hang in there!

I do live in the US and it's not common to get a scan before 8 weeks. Generally, they do an ultrasound between 8-12 weeks (with my first I didn't get in until 12 weeks). Unless you have a history of recurrent miscarriages in succession of each other (I think it's 3 or more in a row) or some other health issue they won't do bloodwork or ultrasounds early. But it could totally depend on the OBGYN practice (midwives are not commonly used here) too, every office could have different policies. The place I went to for my first didn't even do a dating ultrasound until at least 10 weeks.


----------



## adopim

tl5953 said:


> No I'm fine be ause the dr has no concerns so neither do I ... A friend that just delivered a couple days ago told me to use this mantra: today I am pregnant, and everything is ok ...

That's a good mantra. Staying relaxed and not stressing too much is the best for both you and baby :thumbup:


----------



## tl5953

I'm in Canada ... All my friends had betas so it must be dr specific...


----------



## Blackrain90

I had blood work done once to confirm pregnancy, (in canada) but that was only because their urine test was negative, so no idea if they normally do. My dating scan was at 7 weeks, mainly because my ovulation and LMP dates didn't match properly (due to late O). But very glad doctor isn't worried, and I've heard it's quite uncommon to have 2 losses in a row, so I found that comforting. Congrats though, am very excited for you!


----------



## tl5953

Thanks :) I can't help but be excited too lol today I am pregnant and everything is fine


----------



## tl5953

Did anyone else have a bitch of a time deciding whether or not to do prenatal screening??? Holy stressful!


----------



## adopim

I didn't have a real hard time with it actually. The way I saw it, it was another opportunity to see my baby. If they found something then I would be prepared for it by the time the birth came around. I did not do the NT screening with my first but I am very glad I did it this time (though everything with baby girl looked perfect). I will probably do it again in future pregnancies.


----------



## tl5953

See, and I'm 95% sure I'm not doing it, I think it would just cause me too much stress if something was wrong


----------



## adopim

Yeah I thought about that too. I worry about a lot of things a lot of the time. My husband makes fun of me for a lot of silly things I worry about. However, for some reason in my logic I decided it was better for me this time to know rather than float in the unknown. I chose not to do it last time and totally understand what you are talking about, I wouldn't have been able to handle it last time if something had been wrong. 
If you think that it would cause you awful stress than it probably would be the right decision not to do it. :)


----------



## tl5953

Well DH also doesn't want to do it, so for our marriage sake it's best that we are on the same page


----------



## Lara310809

Prenatal screening is done here as part of the 12 week scan, so there's no additional appointment. In my first pregnancy we had it done, then in my second we were living out here (we were in the UK before), and here they didn't offer it. Now they do, so were having it again. For us it's just a case of preparing ourselves for what might happen. It was a no brainier for us. They only do downs testing here though; bloods and nuchal fold measurements, but they don't combine them to get the more accurate result yet; it's all still early stages here


----------



## tl5953

See, I've seen children with downs live a happy and healthy life ... Do you know much about trisomy 18?? Google it.


----------



## Eltjuh

In the UK you just go to the doctor tell them you're pregnant, they don't even do a test or anything at all. They send you for a bloodtest, but I'm not even sure exactly what that's for, cause they don't check hcg levels. Then they let a midwife team know that you're pregnant and they ring you to make an appointment to book you in. All they do at the first appointment is ask questions about whether you've had vaccinations (and what for, like rubella etc). And just the general questions and a urine test for protein. And then you have to wait till 12 weeks to get a scan/US. 
So we don't even get any confirmation at all about hcg levels or even being pregnant. 

I remember with Lucas I was so scared I'd turn up at the first scan at 12 weeks and nothing would be in there! Cause no one ever confirmed it (other than my tests) so I thought maybe I was making it all up or something :haha:

I don't think you get any special treatment here for when you've had a mc before either, just if you've had more than a few (not sure what the number is, but if you've had whatever is considered quite a lot of miscarriages). Kind of makes me nervous for being pregnant again as I'd love to have an early scan or bloodtests 'regularly'. But I guess when I get pregnant again I'll just have to hope for the best! :) Then again, there's nothing you can do to stop you from having a mc anyway once it's already started, so it wouldn't really matter - though it's nice to know everything is going well.


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats again, tl! That mantra is awesome!

AFM, my breasts have been ridiculously sore for days, especially my nipples. DH will hug me, and it just leaves me whimpering in pain. Also, my temp today was the highest for the whole cycle! I hope it stays up! I'm testing on Monday (12dpo). AF is theoretically due Wednesday or Thursday. I don't know how long my LP is because I don't think I ever ovulated before the Clomid.

Dust to everyone!
:dust:


----------



## tl5953

Sounds good ginger!!

Afm, I feel like crap today! Sore nips, major metal mouth, nausea, exhausted ... Let the symptoms begin I guess!


----------



## Blackrain90

Good luck GP!

Lol, fun eh tl? Middle of second tri I have found much nicer, have my energy back and no nausea, aside from constant hunger and mood swings (and soreness from growing) my other symptoms are gone. So that's something to look forward to, help get you through the nausea and exhaustion!
Finally have enough energy to tackle our nursery (aka currently our storage room) so getting that started is today's game plan (helps that it's too rainy out to do anything lol).

Lots of baby dust to all the POAS Addicts out there TTC!!!


----------



## tl5953

Glad you're feeling better :) like I feel ok, just not 100% and the best yet to come lol ... Did you get metal mouth?


----------



## Blackrain90

I had metal mouth for a day or two, but I had bad metal mouth right before I got pregnant from some antibiotics I was on, so at that point I didn't notice much.


----------



## tl5953

So I was just in my backyard and got a sudden gush, so I checked with my finger and it was a TON of watery, milky discharge ... Today I AM having the mild af like cramps ... This couldn't be a sign that I'm going to bleed could it? Is this copious amount of watery cm normal at 5.3 weeks?


----------



## Eltjuh

TL, I know it's really hard not to worry with every little thing, but you should try to relax. :hugs: Think of it this way - If something is gonna happen you won't be able to stop it, unfortunately there is nothing you can do! So try to enjoy being pregnant! :flower: (not meaning to sound harsh, but it might help you relax!) :hugs: 

And having a lot of cm is pretty normal when you're pregnant so nothing to worry about!! :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## Girly922

Very normal hun! I was wearing panty liners all through first tri and constantly panicking up until about 10 weeks with the 'gushes'. Lol. It eases up once the mucus plug is formed though. And as for the cramps, completely normal. :)


----------



## tl5953

I wasn't worrying lol I was just asking if it was normal in case it was yeast infection or something


----------



## clynn11

I think it's totally normal TL, you get a lot of CM when preggers cuz it's building up your mucous plug! Still so happy for you hun.

Now its your turn Eltjuh!!! FX for you!!!

Here's my most recent test.. bottom is from last night without a hold and after drinking, but this mornings fmu looked about the same so i'm just confused :nope:
 



Attached Files:







tumblr_mnebieOxkx1sq8t8xo2_500.jpg
File size: 56.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## tl5953

I def see something on the bottom clynn! Fx this is it for you :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Clynn! I totally see something on the bottom one! Fx'd!

AFM, 11dpo. I had a BFN on FRER this morning with FMU. About five minutes ago, I had sudden cramping. It was really bad, and I doubled over in the kitchen. I know it was uterine cramping, like the worst AF cramps ever. But it only lasted a few minutes, and now it's completely gone... AF isn't due until Wednesday or Thursday. My temps were still high this morning. :shrug:


----------



## clynn11

Thanks ladies!!!

Ginger FX it was implantation pain and a bean snuggling on in there!!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

clynn11 said:



> Thanks ladies!!!
> 
> Ginger FX it was implantation pain and a bean snuggling on in there!!!!

I hope so! That's what DH said. But 11dpo is kinda late for implantation, no?


----------



## tl5953

I'm 90% sure I implanted around 11 if not 12 dpo since I didn't get a faint bfp til 17dpo


----------



## Girly922

Clynn, that bottom one looks very promising!! Fx'd this is it for you. 

Ginger, 11dpo is still fine for implantation. They say anywhere up to 12dpo is normal for implantation. With your temps still high Fx'd it was implantation cramping!!


----------



## clynn11

I had a woman on another thread get a negative hpt at 13dpo and then waited and got her bfp at 17dpo. And i've seen ladies implant at 12dpo!!


----------



## Loxxee

I'm def a poas addict!! Currently 3 days late for AF and I swear I've poas more than 10 times in the last 2 days!!! There's been highs and lows, possible BFPs but I'm sure I'm just going crazy as I just poas and DEF BFN! If it wasn't for typing this post I'm pretty sure I'd be poANOTHERs right now!! :fool::fool:


----------



## Loxxee

I also want to profusely thank the original poster!! I've only read the first 3 pages of this thread but saw myself in almost all of them and haven't chuckled or felt this lighthearted about the whole TTC process yet! Yes, my name is Michelle and I am an official poas addict but I don't care as when I finally get my BFP all the stress/pain/sad/wishful thinking/quiet resolve/taking the positive from the negative & every cloud has a silver lining thoughts will all be worth it! FACT!! I wish each and every one of you a BFP and a H9M!! :happydance:


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks ladies!

I'm really trying to keep my head up, but my doc only let me have one dose of Clomid. He didn't do any sort of monitoring or anything. He just said if I didn't get pregnant, he was going to run more testing. :nope:

It's just not fair that I basically only have a chance of conceiving with my doctor's permission, since I don't O on my own.


----------



## Girly922

Welcome Loxxee! Glad you're finding this thread helpful. It was created to share support within the heartbreak that can be TTC. There are a few of us that have since got our bfp on this thread and stick around to support our fellow POAS addicts until they get theirs. :thumbup: Hoping you get your bfp soon!! 

Ginger, sometimes one dose of clomid is all you need. Try and stay positive hunny.


----------



## clynn11

Here's my FRER. 4 hour hold. Saw something verrrry faint in the case but couldn't tell color, so in true POAS addict fashion I took it out. Not sure if it's start of a BFP or worlds worst indent lol.
 



Attached Files:







frer 012.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 9









frer 002.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 8









frer 0071.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 11









frer 01512.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 9









frer 014.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## tl5953

I really do see it Hun


----------



## Eltjuh

I can't really see it in the first pictures cause they're too dark. But I see something in the 2 out of the case. 
The only thing I find with FRERs is that they show more when you take it out the case, cause of the antibody strip that's there, so there will always be a line when you take it out.


----------



## Girly922

FRERs have a habit of showing horrendous indents once you take them out of the casing so I tend not to believe them too much once dismantled. Saying that, I think I can see a second line in the first pic. Just can't see the colour of it. Fx'd for you!!


----------



## GingerPanda

I agree, I see something in the first pic! I can't tell what color it is, either.


----------



## tl5953

Gp: your chart looks sooo good!


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks! Hopefully we can be bump buddies! *rolls in your baby dust*


----------



## tl5953

That just made me lol ... I'm picturing someone rolling in some imaginary sparkly substance on the ground lol ... Did u test today?


----------



## GingerPanda

lol, that's pretty much what I was imagining too.

I haven't tested. I got soooo bummed out yesterday, even though it was early. I decided I wouldn't test until Wednesday, which is about when AF should be due.


----------



## tl5953

Well good luck :)


----------



## tl5953

I'm so embarassed to even ask this, but obvi I haven't been in the mood for sex lately, but I feel bad for DH ... Just wondering, is it relatively safe to have sex when I'm only 5+5?


----------



## Blackrain90

Everything I have read says it's okay unless you have other risks that doc advises against it...if you are worried you can wait to talk to the doc before you do, but everything I have heard says unless you have a high risk pregnancy you should be fine.


----------



## clynn11

Af got me! Nasty evaps and indents!!! Lol. Hoping to see a bfp from Eltjuh soon!!!! Congrats to all of you mommies to be, can't wait to see your beautiful babies (hoping you'll share pictures ;) )


----------



## tl5953

I'm really so sorry clynn ... Keep on trying .. It'll come :) took me almost 8 months with 1 loss and I'm here, so far so good ... Fx for you


----------



## adopim

While in the last few weeks our sex life has dwindled, during the first trimester we DTD quite often (4-6 times per week). It's all about what you are comfortable with doing, and once you see the doctor what your doctor says too. In answer, yes it is safe for a normal pregnancy.


----------



## LillyTame

Hello Ladies :wave:

:blush:Sorry I had to bail...some time ago too :dohh: But after the 1st couple BFN cycles, I lost testing addiction :nope:

But I'm back! :thumbup: lol I have absolutely no feeling for this cycle either way yet...only 4dpo, no symptoms that I don't normally have in the tww or that are standing out more than usual. But I'm still hopeful and I'm ready to test already!! :haha: But I'm going to make myself wait till 6dpo at the earliest...if I can make it there I'll go to 8 dpo lol. :coffee:

Glad to see all the preggo ladies in here! Girl922, adopim, tl5953, blackrain :thumbup:


----------



## GingerPanda

LillyTame said:


> Hello Ladies :wave:
> 
> :blush:Sorry I had to bail...some time ago too :dohh: But after the 1st couple BFN cycles, I lost testing addiction :nope:
> 
> But I'm back! :thumbup: lol I have absolutely no feeling for this cycle either way yet...only 4dpo, no symptoms that I don't normally have in the tww or that are standing out more than usual. But I'm still hopeful and I'm ready to test already!! :haha: But I'm going to make myself wait till 6dpo at the earliest...if I can make it there I'll go to 8 dpo lol. :coffee:
> 
> Glad to see all the preggo ladies in here! Girl922, adopim, tl5953, blackrain :thumbup:

She's been making me test to fill her testing addiction. :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

GingerPanda said:


> LillyTame said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies :wave:
> 
> :blush:Sorry I had to bail...some time ago too :dohh: But after the 1st couple BFN cycles, I lost testing addiction :nope:
> 
> But I'm back! :thumbup: lol I have absolutely no feeling for this cycle either way yet...only 4dpo, no symptoms that I don't normally have in the tww or that are standing out more than usual. But I'm still hopeful and I'm ready to test already!! :haha: But I'm going to make myself wait till 6dpo at the earliest...if I can make it there I'll go to 8 dpo lol. :coffee:
> 
> Glad to see all the preggo ladies in here! Girl922, adopim, tl5953, blackrain :thumbup:
> 
> She's been making me test to fill her testing addiction. :haha:Click to expand...



:rofl::rofl::rofl:Busted!:argh:


----------



## Blackrain90

Welcome back Lilly!


----------



## Girly922

Welcome back LillyTame, I was thinking about you the other day. Wondering how you were getting on as we hadn't seen you in a while. Sending you lots of babydust for this cycle. :)


----------



## Eltjuh

I lost my testing addiction aswell this month! I set myself a date of when I was gonna test, 1st of June and yesterday I only realised half way through the day that it was 10dpo for me and I would usually test on 10dpo but I didn't! 
I've only got 1 test though, maybe that helps! 
I'm hoping that AF won't be there in the morning on saturday so I can test.... but I'm not very hopeful for this month... I really don't know why, it's just this feeling I guess!!:dohh:


----------



## GingerPanda

At first I lost my addiction to testing, but then this happened:

https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/ME_4-29progression_zps15d5bdeb.jpg

Tweaked:
https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/ME_4-29progression_tweak_zps5089027e.jpg


:cloud9::happydance::dance::cloud9::dance::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## tl5953

Gp!!! OMG! Bump buddies!! Congrats congrats congrats! 1 cycle of Clomid is all it took???


----------



## GingerPanda

Yep! 13 months and one cycle of Clomid!

Which is good, because that's all my doctor was going to give me before running tests! He didn't monitor me, either. It was all OPKs and charting. I'm glad I didn't get cysts! I wouldn't have known til they ruptured. :wacko:

But I'm going to call a new doctor today and see if I can make an appointment. :thumbup:

Yaaaay bump buddies! Your baby dust I rolled in must have been super magical! :rofl:


My lines are darker than that, the pic just didn't pick them up very well. Oh well! It's pretty good for 15dpo!


----------



## tl5953

Totally magical lol!! 

I'm so excited for you :) H&H 9 months to you xxx


----------



## Eltjuh

YAY!!! Congrats GingerPanda!! :happydance:
H&H 9 months!! :hugs: So happy for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## GingerPanda

I think I'm due February 5th if I go by ovulation date, what about you?

I have a question about that. If I go by the first day of my last period, I'm 4 weeks. If I go by my ovulation day, I'm 5 weeks. Which should I use?


----------



## tl5953

First day of last period ... That's how you will be dated ... By my lmp, I'm due January 22 ...


----------



## adopim

My Ov day and LMP day matched up, but at my dating scan they changed my due date to two days earlier. Like tl said, they will go by LMP. Until you get a dating scan, that's what I would go by too!
Congratulations! That is so exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks! Having some slight cramping, and breakfast can't decide whether it wants to stay in my stomach or not. AF was due today, so I'm hoping my little bean sticks!


----------



## LillyTame

Stick, stick, stick little bean! :dust: We all can't wait to see you in February! :cloud9:


----------



## Girly922

Omg ginger!! I'm so so happy for you. Literally bouncing up and down here for you! Lol. Stick little bean stick!!


----------



## Blackrain90

Yay GP congrats that is so exciting!!!

Your LMP is how doctor would date it until your first scan, however if you know your O date for sure, that would be more accurate for calculating your due date on your own (especially if you don't O on CD 14).


----------



## Blackrain90

(In my case my O date and LMP date had me a week apart which is why I used O date)


----------



## tl5953

I have like no symptoms at all now ... I felt so calm and good for a few days, and now I just feel scared ... I had sore nips, nausea, fatigue ... Now all gone ...


----------



## GingerPanda

Tl, my breasts have been hurting something fierce since like 6dpo, and this morning they don't hurt. I think symptoms come and go.


----------



## ninifay

Im not sure when or even if I have ovulated this month.
I am 6 days off of Clomid.. I feel like I ovulated the day after or the second day.

Those ovulation strips I had sucked.

Feeling like maybe we will get lucky this time.

I must not preg test yet... eeeeeeerrr


----------



## tl5953

I sure hope so ...


----------



## Eltjuh

AF showed 1 day early (by lp)....


----------



## tl5953

Oh :( so sorry Hun xo


----------



## GingerPanda

So sorry, Elt!


----------



## Eltjuh

Thanks!! I wasn't expecting to be pregnant to be honest. I still just have this feeling that if it wasn't for hubby's anti-depressants I'd be pregnant already!
Poor hubby feels pretty upset about it, he feels like it's his fault! And he's also pretty disappointed as he thought it would've worked this month as there was barely any stress at all. I didn't temp after FF confirmed O and didn't go crazy with testing or symptom spotting.

Hopefully we can get a SA and get it sorted!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Yeah, I think the SA is definitely the way to go. This is gonna sound kind of weird, but I hope it is something with the anti-depressants that they can change or fix rather than everything just being unexplained. I think unexplained infertility is probably one of the most frustrating things ever. :hugs:


----------



## Eltjuh

Well, it's gotta be that really... Cause we fell pregnant with our son in the first month we properly tried and the mc we had last year was an accident, we only dtd once! And I never even did anything like OPKs or temping when we were trying for our son. I've tried all sorts now! Used OPKs, been temping, checking cervix and cm. Tried BDing close to O, upto 5 days before O, on O day... all fertile days... all of it! And it's still not worked, it's been 7 months since I had my mc and we tried the first month after I had had my period again after the mc. (my duedate was actually last wednesday :cry:) Though we did have some ED problems due to the medication so couldn't try properly until they resolved (we'd try to dtd around O time but then hubby couldn't get an erection or couldn't ejaculate) so the first cycle we tried again was my january cycle. 

So surely it's gotta be the anti-depressants! I've found lots of websites with research that says the type of AD hubby is taking affect sperm motility at least and yet our doctor told hubby last time that it's BS basically. I can't believe there are that many studies around that all say the same thing and it not being true... :dohh:

And I just checked, hubby started taking Sertraline (which is an AD in a group called SSRI) in December 2012. And like I said we started trying properly again in my January/February cycle (cycle started in Jan. and O in Feb.)

Ugh....I just want a SA for hubby! He feels so bad, he feels like it's all his fault!! :cry: Poor hubby!!


----------



## tl5953

I don't know if this means anything, but I am on daily anti-depressants AND prn anti-anxiety meds ...


----------



## GingerPanda

I think I would be finding him a different doctor, honestly. It sounds like the doctor is an uncaring jerk!




For the POAS addicts out there, I'm more addicted now than I ever was. This is my FMU test from yesterday (top) and my FMU test from today (bottom):

https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/ME_15dpovs16dpo_zps87cebced.jpg


----------



## Girly922

Nice line progression ginger!!

Getting a bfp definitely makes a POAS a lot worse! Lol. Just remember as you get further along the hook effect can make your lines fainter, but that doesn't normally kick in until after about 6 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## GingerPanda

I am 4 weeks exactly today if I go by the first day of my cycle. :thumbup:

I will be 6w3d at my midwife appointment. I'm currently out of tests, but I might pick up a pack of FRER sometime next week just to see and hold myself over til the 17th.


----------



## adopim

After my BFP was when my addiction really took a turn down crazy lane. 9 FRERs from 9DPO until 17DPO, 2 Equate brand, 2 EPT, and 4 88cent WalMart cheapies from 16DPO until 20DPO! :rofl:
Your progression looks great! :)


----------



## Girly922

Woohoo, 1 month out of 9 down! Lol. Not long until your first appointment either. 

My POAS addiction has a lot to do with the fact we can get the CB digis with conception indicator here. So I just had to see them progress from 1-2 to 2-3 to 3+ before I could stop. I hear you can't really get them across the pond though. Probably a good thing if you're anything like me! Lol.


----------



## GingerPanda

Yeah, the only place I've ever seen the conception indicators is in pictures from the UK. I can buy them online, but eh... I think I need to obsess less, not more. :haha:


----------



## tl5953

We can get them here in Canada too


----------



## LillyTame

You guys my poas itch is starting to kick in! Lol To anyone thats ever had a positive, what dpo did you get your first non-squinter?


----------



## adopim

I got my BFP (for this pregnancy) at 9DPO, and all the lovely ladies here could see it on the picture. I think my first non-squinter the next morning at 10DPO. :)


----------



## tl5953

With my chemical it was 10dpo with frer, this time it was 17dpo with frer


----------



## his.princess

Hello all. SO, hubby and I have recently started ttcing and I've already taken one test that ended up bfn. I'm wanting to test again, but I know it's too soon, but I keep thinking maybe my days are off and I'll get a bfp early! Help! lol


----------



## Blackrain90

Probably around 10-12dpo


----------



## Blackrain90

Welcome princess! Resist the urge! A lot of women on here set a specific DPO that they will start testing-how many DPO are you?


----------



## LillyTame

tl5953 said:


> With my chemical it was 10dpo with frer, this time it was 17dpo with frer


OMG! I'm going to go crazy if I have to wait till 17dpo! :haha:


----------



## his.princess

I'm 7 dpo. If I where smart I'd set a dpo to test on 18 dpo. That way I will have missed my period by then. Omg 11 days seams so far away!!!


----------



## Eltjuh

tl5953 said:


> I don't know if this means anything, but I am on daily anti-depressants AND prn anti-anxiety meds ...

Yeah but the problem is with the sperm and you don't make the sperm. Well i don't know yet what the problem is but if those studies are right it's because the anti-depressants slow down the sperm (and possibily decrease the sperm count and shape). And then there are different types of anti-depressants and the type my hubby is on (SSRI) is (i think) the only type or the main type that causes the problems


----------



## Eltjuh

tl5953 said:


> I don't know if this means anything, but I am on daily anti-depressants AND prn anti-anxiety meds ...

Yeah but the problem is with the sperm and you don't make the sperm. Well i don't know yet what the problem is but if those studies are right it's because the anti-depressants slow down the sperm (and possibily decrease the sperm count and shape). And then there are different types of anti-depressants and the type my hubby is on (SSRI) is (i think) the only type or the main type that causes the problems


----------



## adopim

I don't think I could ever wait until 17DPO when I'm actively trying! Hopefully you girls can manage. However, my LP is short, so in this cycle I had already missed my period at about 11-12DPO. Lol. 
Lilly, I really like how your chart is looking! :thumbup:


----------



## Girly922

Lily - both with this pregnancy and my m/c I didn't get a bfp until 13dpo but was able to get a bfp on a digi the same day. I remember testing at 11dpo and not even the first sign of a second line. 

Welcome princess :) just remember some ladies don't implant until 12dpo so wouldn't get a bfp for a few days after that. Sending you lots of babydust!


----------



## tl5953

Eltjuh said:


> tl5953 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know if this means anything, but I am on daily anti-depressants AND prn anti-anxiety meds ...
> 
> Yeah but the problem is with the sperm and you don't make the sperm. Well i don't know yet what the problem is but if those studies are right it's because the anti-depressants slow down the sperm (and possibily decrease the sperm count and shape). And then there are different types of anti-depressants and the type my hubby is on (SSRI) is (i think) the only type or the main type that causes the problemsClick to expand...

I realize I don't make the sperm :/ lol 

I wasn't sure if you already knew that the sperm was the problem or not ... Just trying to help Hun :) xx


----------



## Eltjuh

tl5953 said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tl5953 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know if this means anything, but I am on daily anti-depressants AND prn anti-anxiety meds ...
> 
> Yeah but the problem is with the sperm and you don't make the sperm. Well i don't know yet what the problem is but if those studies are right it's because the anti-depressants slow down the sperm (and possibily decrease the sperm count and shape). And then there are different types of anti-depressants and the type my hubby is on (SSRI) is (i think) the only type or the main type that causes the problemsClick to expand...
> 
> I realize I don't make the sperm :/ lol
> 
> I wasn't sure if you already knew that the sperm was the problem or not ... Just trying to help Hun :) xxClick to expand...

I know, sorry didn't mean to sound harsh. :flower: I'm not sure yet if the sperm is the problem. But we've never had any problems before and not changed anything since having our son or since my mc other than hubby being on those AD's and maybe stress. The doctor tried to blame it on me not ovulating cause of stress, but cause I'm temping I know I'm ovulating and it's still at the same time as always aswell! So I don't know :shrug:


----------



## tl5953

Im so sorry you're going through this ... I really hope you figure it out :hugs:


----------



## tl5953

Ladies, I'm about to do a cb digi with conception indicator ... Am I crazy?


----------



## adopim

Haha yes, but in present company you are normal :) :haha: I was crazy too. I even tested at 9 weeks (the week before my first dr appt)!


----------



## GingerPanda

I have personally backed away from the tests for now, but I wouldn't mind oogling someone else's. :haha:


----------



## tl5953

:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## his.princess

Thank you girly! I'm just gonna have to wait.:wacko: Tl congrats on your bfp!!:happydance: How exciting for you!


----------



## tl5953

Thx Hun!


----------



## LillyTame

:happydance: looking good tl!


----------



## tl5953

Thx!


----------



## GingerPanda

Yaaaay, TL! Do you feel better now? :happydance:


----------



## tl5953

Yes I do a bit!


----------



## tl5953

I'm thinking after my first scan on the 14th, if all is well I will be taking a break from b&b ... The support is so awesome, however I think I get most of my worry here ... I would've never known about chemicals and missed miscarriages otherwise, and I'd probably just be thinking I was lucky having no symptoms instead of thinking I'm having a mmc ...


----------



## Blackrain90

I know what you mean. Lately I come on here just to see if there are any tips I can give/questions I can answer for other people earlier on (preferably to lessen their stress) but I forced myself not to look at negative posts earlier on-now that I can feel baby moving I am not as constantly worried.


----------



## Blackrain90

But best advice I have for everyone- whatever you do, don't keep testing past 5-6 weeks; hook effect caused my tests to be faint and since I had a bit of leftover implantation spotting, I did a lot of unnecessary worrying.


----------



## tl5953

Yea I just wanted to see my 3+ ... Isn't it pathetic that I'm STILL paranoid ... "What if it's a mmc??" ...


----------



## GingerPanda

Eh. I'm terrified about toxoplasmosis because I have cats. And they're indoor cats. But I went and read about all these birth defects, and how babies went blind, or people had to have abortions because their babies were all messed up. And now I'm FREAKING OUT.


----------



## tl5953

Don't feel bad gp ... I know ppl are prob getting SUPER annoyed with me cause I got my bfp and I've done nothing but worry, but I seriously just don't feel right ... Literally NO symptoms anymore ... Was so nauseous, heartburn, peeing every half hour, mild cramps, now nothing .... The biggest thing is that I had very sore nipples and they feel totally fine now ... I really don't know what to think ...


----------



## Lara310809

Tl, that test can only be a good thing :)

GingerPanda, congratulations! Saw your good news!


----------



## Eltjuh

GingerPanda, I think you only have to worry about that if you change the catlitter, which you're not supposed to do when you're pregnant... Not sure about that but that's what I always thought. So good excuse to get your OH to do that for you :haha: I'm sure you'll be fine!!


----------



## adopim

Ginger, in my first pregnancy I lived in a house with 5 cats. I even changed the litter boxes for the first 3 months before I was told not to (no one ever told me about it before so I had no idea not to). I just washed my hands really well. If you have exclusively indoor cats, that is a good thing. They probably don't have the it unless they catch and eat mice inside your house or you give them raw meat to eat. 
I believe you can request a blood test to check if you are immune to the infection. You can also get your cats tested for it if you are severely concerned. 
It's a good excuse for getting out of litter of duty though like Eltjuh said :)


----------



## GingerPanda

No mice and no raw meat. Ever. If they've ever killed and eaten anything, it was just a bug.

DH is OCD and cannot clean the litterbox. I bought us an automatic litterbox as soon as I found out I was pregnant. I've wanted one for a long time anyway, so this was a perfect excuse. I also bought rubber gloves and disposable face masks (like the ones doctors wear) for when I clean out the bin. Then I wash really well with antibacterial soap and hot water. I've also started carrying around a little bottle of hand sanitizer (Bath&Body Works Japanese Cherry Blossom, my fav!) in my pocket, and I use it every time I pet one of the cats.

I will talk to the midwife about it at my appointment which is in 15 days! :happydance:

Thanks for the words of encouragement, ladies! I appreciate it!


----------



## LillyTame

1st test...neg! Oh well.

Ginger, I know nothing will matter till you hear it from an official lol but A. your cats are indoor...less chance of the infection B. Women gardening outside have more of a chance of being infected C. Even if your babes had it...you've already been exposed and built up an immunity. If you _need_ to be on the safe side having the automatic box, gloves, mask, and good hand hygiene will take care of any and everything! A veterinarian would be a good resource to talk to about it. And you KNOW I've looked into this, having 3 girls myself :thumbup:

huh, weird, just had a strong sense of deja vu writing this :shrug:


----------



## ninifay

If my ovulation test was right, which heck Idk anymore bc last time I thought I ovulated and didn't... I am 3 Dpo.

Hurrry Hurry time.


----------



## LillyTame

Yea I totally caved and did a digi lol....BFN. It's only 8dpo though, but I still feel like I'm out :nope: 4days till expected AF.


----------



## adopim

LillyTame said:


> Yea I totally caved and did a digi lol....BFN. It's only 8dpo though, but I still feel like I'm out :nope: 4days till expected AF.

I believe that digitals are way less sensitive (If i remember correctly CB Digi is like 50mIU) than other tests. So an early BFP isn't likely to happen on one of those. 




ninifay said:


> If my ovulation test was right, which heck Idk anymore bc last time I thought I ovulated and didn't... I am 3 Dpo.
> 
> Hurrry Hurry time.

Fx'd!!


----------



## ninifay

I couldn't wait even though I knew it is too early.

I tested ov & pg bc I'm insane,

Both Neg.


----------



## tl5953

I'm loving not cleaning the litter box!


----------



## Blackrain90

Nini- 3DPO-basically impossible to get a BFP so don't be discouraged yet! Usually 6DPO is the absolute earliest people will get a BFP if they have super speedy embryos.

Lilly- I had stark whites at 8DPO and positive at 10-you're not out yet :)

Ginger- I have read that if you have had the cats for a while, there is a good chance you have built an immunity to it anyways if they did have it. But using gloves and a mask-you should be just fine :)


----------



## Blackrain90

Tl-hope everything is going good despite the uncontrollable paranoia that comes with early pregnancy (especially after a loss). I noticed I would have symptoms now and then throughout first few weeks, but they didn't become consistent until 8ish weeks-and even then they still would come and go. So don't fret, progressing digis and no bleeding is very positive. Also-if I were you I wouldn't research mmc at all-I did out of curiosity and it just causes more worry than you already have. :)


----------



## tl5953

Thank you for being so supportive with me Blackrain ... Some ppl get annoyed with me because they think I should just feel lucky that I got my bfp ... But the researching has me crazy lol I try not to do it, but I can't help it ... I have only don't the one digi so I haven't seen progression there ... But still nice to see the 3+ :) also today (extreme tmi warning) I wiped after peeing, and had like a 2 inch long stringy, jelly, snotty (so sorry lol) glob of cm ... It was yellow clear ish ... Did you get that too? I've heard it can be bits of the forming mucous plug, I just didn't think it happened this early ... And my mild af-type cramps are back now, trying to look at that as a good sign of stretching and growing ...


----------



## adopim

I have EWCM type mucus seemingly at least once a week if not more than that. Cramping is also normal as long as it isn't accompanied by bleeding. Dr. Google can be a real pain in the butt. I did a ton of "researching" in the beginning too (and I did the same thing with my DD.... You think I would have learned my lesson... :haha:)


----------



## tl5953

lol very true ... It's not like ewcm tho ... It's like squishy jelly ... It wasnt even really wet ... Ok, you know those squishy hands that kids get from a toy machine that you slap against a wall? Ya, like that. Lmao


----------



## adopim

Oh yes, I do know exactly what you are talking about. I just call it EWCM type because it's stringy and jelly-like. It's not completely like EWCM but it does have some similarities. The last month mine has gotten to be a bit wet.... TMI, but I have to change my underwear twice a day :wacko:


----------



## tl5953

Ok phew! Thanks Hun .. Glad it's normal .. I figured it was but as a first timer I didn't know


----------



## Blackrain90

I have gotten that gross gobby stuff regularly since the beginning...and it just gets funner lol. Like Adopim said, changing underwear at least once, or using liners... Oh the joys! And yes I had regular af-like cramps up until about 9-10 weeks. Not fun but it does pass thankfully. I have currently hit the stage where I have to pee constantly (I went 15 minutes ago, and am lying in bed feeling like I'm about to wet myself haha). Doesn't help that little man is kicking me in the cervix haha.
I understand the constant paranoia, as I felt it during my first tri-I was convinced it was all a dream and too good to be true. But it gets easier after first trimester :)


----------



## tl5953

I just can't wait for my scan ... Time is dragging


----------



## clynn11

Almost 7 weeks TL! Keep your head up hun this is your rainbow baby I just know it <3


----------



## tl5953

Thanks clynn <3


----------



## tl5953

GP: where are u? How you feeling bump buddy??


----------



## GingerPanda

My boobs hurt like a bizzich, and I'm sleepy. I get AF-like cramps every now and then, too. I don't feel sick, I don't have metal mouth... When I, ahem, #2 it's like passing giant rocks, no matter how much fiber I eat. :dohh:

:haha:

It's fine. Bring on the symptoms!

Last night, I couldn't lay on my left side, because something felt like it was pulling. Don't know what that's about.


----------



## tl5953

Wow sounds like you're having way more symptoms than me!


----------



## GingerPanda

Haha, I don't feel like I really have any. I've got acid reflux today. That's about it.


----------



## tl5953

I had that in the 5th week a lot


----------



## Blackrain90

Hey tl, I'm over on your side of the country! Visiting family in Sarnia for a week.


----------



## tl5953

Nice!


----------



## Eltjuh

We went to the doctor yesterday and we're getting a SA! :happydance: Gonna have to do it monday morning and drop it straight into the hospital!
I hope hubby's swimmers are alright, but at the same time, if they're not then we can do something about it. - I know we're very lucky and haven't been trying that long, but I guess we got spoilt when we conceived so easily with Lucas and mc last year. At least, whatever the outcome I will know whether hubby's meds are affecting his sperm or not, which will help me put my mind at ease! :)

Is it weird to be excited about a SA??? :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

I'm excited too Eltjuh, my OH just dropped off his SA today and we should get results by Monday or Tuesday! So I understand the excitement lol except there is a little added nervousness because if his swimmers are ok then something might be wrong with me! And then I dont know what's worse....something wrong with me but we can at least work on it or unexplanable infertility


----------



## tl5953

I think it's great to be excited Eltjuh! This is what you've wanted .. Good luck to the swimmers!


----------



## Eltjuh

I get what you mean LillyTame!! It's easy to think it's them, but then if it isn't you start thinking: what if it's me! And to be honest I'd feel worse if it's me!! :blush: 
Though in our case, it's probably not me, cause I have been pregnant before and had no problems at all. Unless it's a recent thing I guess, but I was pregnant just last year aswell... 

The doctor did ask if we wanted my hormones checked but when I told him I temp and know that I'm ovulating (regularly) and getting regular periods he didn't think we needed to, which makes sense! 
He still reckons it's just the stress of our life at the moment (with waiting for a house and not knowing when we're gonna get one and when we can move on with our lives and get a job again etc). He said once we've moved and are settled we'd probably get pregnant really quickly. But I still have it in my head that it's hubby's swimmers. But like I said: at least when we get the SA done, we'll know and then I can feel better either way. Cause if nothing is wrong with them then it probably IS just the stress....:dohh:
We'll see!

At least you get your results pretty quickly! We have to wait a week. Hope your results come out good or at least you can figure out what is wrong!


----------



## LillyTame

Thanks, Eltjuh! And I know what you mean about the stress. I recently changed areas at my work so that decreased my stress level one notch, but I was short staffed in my new area. The new girl just started a week ago....once she gets up and running that will take a lot of stress off me....I'm hoping that will help.


----------



## Eltjuh

Got our SA results back today. All normal apparently. So probably just stress that is preventing us from falling pregnant!
I know we've been spoiled cause it was so easy to fall pregnant with Lucas and with our mc, but I wish it would happen already! Feels like we've been trying for such a long time and nothing is happening! :cry:


----------



## LillyTame

Well that's great news Eltjuh :happydance: Just a matter of time then :thumbup:

We weren't so lucky...OH has low count and motility :nope: We can/will get pregnant...it's just going to take some time! :coffee:


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw sorry to hear that LillyTame!! :hugs: Hopefully it won't take too long!!


----------



## Lara310809

I'm glad the SA came back clear Eltjuh, hopefully it will happen soon. And for you too Lilytame; lots of dust for you both


----------



## tl5953

Good luck you guys xx


----------



## Eltjuh

OMG OMG OMG!!! I'm not seeing things right??? 

I'm freaking out!!!
 



Attached Files:







CAM00951.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 14









CAM00952.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Eltjuh

Sorry they're not the best pics. They were taken at 3 minutes. But there is no denying that line now! Will try to take a better pic later, still nees confrimation from you girls as hubby is out and haven't been able to show him yet.


----------



## GingerPanda

I see something!


----------



## Girly922

There's definitely a line there hunny!! Have you got a digi you can take?


----------



## tl5953

I see it!!! Gl!!


----------



## adopim

I see it too! Fx'd!


----------



## tl5953

I just accidentally unsubscribed do I'm just commenting to re join lol


----------



## Eltjuh

Thanks girls!! The first pics weren't very good... Here's a pic of the same test an hour later (first pics were taken at 3 minutes)
 



Attached Files:







CAM00956.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Girly922

Definitely there, looks pink too!! :)


----------



## adopim

^ agreed!


----------



## Eltjuh

So happy I finally got to join you girls!!


----------



## Girly922

Is it just LillyTame to go now?? Best send her some :dust:


----------



## clynn11

Definite BFP hun!!!! Congrats!!!!
 



Attached Files:







CAM00956.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Girly922

Sorry clynn. You deserve some :dust: too. :)


----------



## clynn11

Girly no need to apologize! I've been so caught up in DH's medical crap that's been going on I haven't been on BnB nearly as much. So happy to see all you girls getting your BFPs though!!! <3


----------



## Lara310809

OMG Eltjuh, congratulations! Definitely looks like a BFP to me :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Thanks!! :flower:

Clynn, any chance you could tweak one of the earlier pics aswell??


----------



## Girly922

clynn11 said:


> Girly no need to apologize! I've been so caught up in DH's medical crap that's been going on I haven't been on BnB nearly as much. So happy to see all you girls getting your BFPs though!!! <3

I'm such a ditz right now. Lol. Hope things are okay :hugs:


----------



## clynn11

another tweak :flower:
 



Attached Files:







CAM00951.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Eltjuh

Thanks clynn!


----------



## LillyTame

:happydance: You did it Eltjuh! :dance:




Girly922 said:


> Is it just LillyTame to go now?? Best send her some :dust:

Thank you Girly922 so much for thinking of me! That really means a lot...I'm having such a rough day :nope: Plus still waiting to OV :dohh:


----------



## Blackrain90

Ahh congrats Eltjuh!!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Confirmed it with digi this morning!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







CAM00957.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Girly922

Wahoo!! Love seeing it on a digi! 

I hope your day gets better LillyTame. And that you won't be waiting much longer to OV. :hugs:


----------



## Lara310809

Eltjuh, the baby must be due around your sons birthday? :)


----------



## Eltjuh

7th of March, exactly a month after his duedate... but he was born on the 20th of February (13 days late). :)


----------



## Lara310809

Lol my baby is due exactly a month before my youngest's due date :)


----------



## tl5953

Well Eltjuh how are you doing Hun?


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm ok.... no symptoms really.... Was feeling a bit more confident now, but I need to ring my doctor in about 15 minutes to find out my hcg levels (from my first and probably only bloodtest) and am kinda nervous.... When I rang this morning they said he hadn't looked at them yet. Normally I would take them not ringing me as a good sign, but if he hasn't even looked at them yet then them not ringing me means nothing really... 

Oh well, I'm sure it'll be fine!!! Thought we were gonna be in a stressful situation again a couple of days ago so I was crying thinking things would go wrong again (cause it was basically the same situation we were in when I had my miscarriage) but it looks like we're getting somewhere so it should be less stressful now!! Fingers Crossed!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Looks like I may be rejoining you ladies in a few months!


----------



## Eltjuh

GingerPanda said:


> Looks like I may be rejoining you ladies in a few months!

Oh no!! Sorry to see that you had a mmc!! :hugs: Didn't realise!!! 
But glad you may be rejoining us all soon!!! :kiss:


----------



## Girly922

Ginger, I'm so so sorry. I hope you're doing as well as you can be. Sending you massive :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm holding up surprisingly well. :)

Had violent food poisoning all last night and didn't get to bed til almost 6am. Got woken up a 9 by the hospital wanting to get more medical information for my D&C surgery on Monday. So I'm running on just a couple hours of sleep. DH has been pampering me, though! :thumbup:


----------



## Lara310809

I'm so sorry to hear that Ginger :( I hope you can conceive again soon :hugs:


----------



## Blackrain90

So sorry to hear that GP. Glad you are in good spirits though. Hugs your way xoxo


----------



## tl5953

GP I am truly, deeply sorry Hun ... I hope you feel better soon xo


----------



## Eltjuh

How is everyone doing here?? Been very quiet on here!!


----------



## tl5953

It has been VERY quiet here ... 

I'm doing good ... Getting my energy back finally ... Done Tri 1 as of tomorrow, and have my 2nd prenatal appointment ... Still no bump ... How are you?


----------



## Girly922

I'm good thanks. The weeks are flying by though and I seem to be running out of time doing anything. 

How are you Eltjuh? Many symptoms? I hope 1st tri's being kind. 

Doesn't the return of energy feel good tl, I didn't get mine back until pretty far into 2nd tri. You'll soon have your bump :) And if you're suffering with your hormones like I have been, start crying the moment you have an occasion when you realise you have nothing to wear because nothing fits anymore! Lol.


----------



## tl5953

I've actually only had 1 meltdown lol ...


----------



## Girly922

I'm impressed. I've had quite a few. Lol. And most of them to do with either my wardrobe, or more recently, the heat here. I think my worst point was when I was about 16 weeks and still didn't have a proper bump but just looked like I'd piled on the pounds. I couldn't get away with wearing my normal clothes or my maternity ones. I just felt fat. Not a good time. Lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

Uhm, some moodswings, starting to get the slighest queasy feeling, usually for most of the day until i eat something, but usually when i feel like that i don't really wanna eat anything. Other than that my boobs are huge! Well, they've grown a little I think, but they feel so much fuller! And having the odd cramps, had some shooting pains before that would literally come and be gone almost straight away but they could be quite painful, bt they seem to have been replaced for some general 'pressure' on and off in places... 
Got my first scan on the 23rd of august! Ages away still but can't wait! Feel much better about this pregnancy now than i did the first week or so! 

Tl , i didn't have a bump until about 20 weeks with my first! Hoping i'll show a bit earlier this time!


----------



## LillyTame

Hi ladies...I'm all depressed because AF got me :nope: Moving on to cycle 7. I tried going no early testing...so I wasn't doing much POAS. Don't know what I'll be doing this cycle...too early to tell.. I'm just too down to think about it right now.


----------



## Blackrain90

Sorry to hear Lilly, that's gotta be rough :( Hopefully next cycle works out for you!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

I haven't really been commenting, because I'm not even allowed to DTD yet (which I think I'm totally ignoring, because it's been like 10 weeks since I got some, and I'm not waiting anymore LOL), much less TTC. Plus, I'll need Clomid to even ovulate, and my next doctor's appointment is on August 12th. So no POAS for me!


----------



## clynn11

Here's my POAS from yesterday and today. Getting faiiiint lines on Walmart 88c tests. Don't trust them. You know me- Queen of evaps.

So i'll be getting a pack of FRER tonight. FX.
 



Attached Files:







new 002`.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 9









new 0022.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 11









new 0031.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Lara310809

I'm sorry Lilly :( 

I'm doing fine; my 20 week scan is next week and I ca hardly wait. I want to know the gender of this baby so bad, to know if its the girl I'm convinced it is. We have a name for her, if that's the case, and I want to be able to use it :D

Bump is here, but I look fat still. I'm getting to the point that I need to start thinking about wearing a support band... Already! My muscles are non-existent after my first pregnancy so it hurts. Having lots of heartburn and the heat averaging 35c each day is killing me very slowly :lol:


----------



## tl5953

After feeling great this last week, I woke up to take dh to work and puled my brains out randomly ... I didn't even feel sick lol it just happened ...


----------



## Eltjuh

So it's been a long time since anyone posted anything on here!! Just wondering how you ladies are doing???!


----------



## LillyTame

Hey Eltjuh :wave: Looks like a lot of the crew is knocked up! lol I'm on Cycle 9...still waiting to OV :coffee:

How are you?
I see a couple ladies are ready to pop! lol How exciting! How are you doing Blackrain and Girly922?


----------



## Girly922

Hiya ladies! 

How are you doing Eltjuh? Feeling okay? 

How are you Lilly? Really hoping you get your bfp soon, it's been a long ride for some of you ladies. 

I'm good thank you, can't believe I've only got a few weeks left. Getting really impatient now. Lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

Hiya! Yeah I saw a couple of them are in their last couple of weeks now (you being one of them Girly922!!!)
Any signs yet?? Do you know what you're having?? 

Sorry to hear you haven't had any luck yet LillyTame!! :hugs: Hopefully it'll happen soon for you!! (and any others that are still trying to get that bfp!)

I'm all good. Had some nausea from about 6-10 weeks if I was hungry mainly. After that all was ok but I'd sometimes just randomly start gagging when I was eating something, like my beloved croissants! Can't eat them at the moment, just 1 bite and I feel sick :sick: (at least last time I tried!)
But yeah baby looked all good at the 12 wk scan, been hearing the hb on the doppler since 10 weeks. And we've recently moved (last week) so I'm waiting for my new midwife to get in touch and am hoping to get a date for my 20 wk scan soon so we can find out what we're having and ofcourse make sure everything is ok!! Haven't had my 16 wk appointment yet either, so hopefully I'll hear something from the midwife soon!


----------



## Girly922

Lots of braxton hicks but no signs of losing my plug yet. Baby has started moving down and engaging now though. We've stayed team yellow so I'm really excited to finally meet him/her. 

Glad you're doing well. Those first weeks can be rough but at least you're out of them now. Hopefully you won't have to wait too long to hear from your new midwife.


----------



## adopim

Hi all! :)
My little one came last Wednesday. I had been having weekly ultrasounds to monitor fluid and it ended up dropping to a concerning low so I went in on Wednesday and was induced. After less than 4 hours after I got the pitocin (so basically 3.5 hours of active labor) baby girl was born. They didn't even have time to give me the epidural that I wanted! She was apparently in a big hurry to come out!
6lbs 7oz and 20 inches long.

Congrats to those who got their BFP that I missed! Still hoping for those yet to get theirs! Good luck to those popping soon! :D


----------



## Girly922

Congrats adopim!! What a quick labour, and a great size too! :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw Congrats Adopim!!! Well done on the quick labour!! :thumbup:
Can we see a picture??


----------



## Blackrain90

Congrats darling!! Holy zero to hero though, well done!


----------



## LillyTame

Awww congrats adopim :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats, Adopim!

Can't wait to see some more babies around here! (And definitely more BFPs!)


----------



## adopim

Thank you ladies! It was a really fast labor, I couldn't believe how intense it got so fast.
This one was taken yesterday at 5 days old. <3
https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/image_zpsbe8af180.jpg


----------



## Girly922

She's gorgeous!! Congrats again!


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw, she's really cute!! Congrats! :hugs:


----------



## Lara310809

wow, congrats Adopim! What a cutie she is :)


----------



## tl5953

Oh congrats!!! It's so exciting seeing what 2 pink lines turns into!!


----------



## tl5953

Eltjuh said:


> So it's been a long time since anyone posted anything on here!! Just wondering how you ladies are doing???!

Hey! 16 weeks huh?? Awesome :) 

Afm, 23 weeks now and feeling good ... Lots of movement from my little BOY!


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm STILL recovering from my D&C in early July. AF has been here for 10 days. :dohh:

My new doctor is going to start me on three months of Clomid starting next month with monitoring. 50mg, 100mg, 150mg. If that doesn't work, he wants to refer us to a specialist, but I think we'll just stop TTC for a while at that point.

So excited to see more babies and bumps! Another round of BFPs would not go amiss here!


----------



## Eltjuh

Sorry you're still recovering GingerPanda! Hopefully you'll be able to try again next month, and hopefully the clomid will work/help!! 
Definitely time for the rest of the ladies here to get their bfp's!!! :hugs:


----------



## Blackrain90

Yes would love to see more BFP.

I'm...well, I'm about to pop haha! Baby dropped last night, so hoping he will come soon!


----------



## Blackrain90

And congrats on the boy tl!!!


----------



## Lara310809

Eltjuh said:


> So it's been a long time since anyone posted anything on here!! Just wondering how you ladies are doing???!

I'm doing well... I think :lol: The pregnancy is going smoothly; far smoother than my previous ones so I'm enjoying it this time. 29wks now; having another girl :wacko: We're calling her Molly. Went for the 4D scan on Thursday and she's so cute with all her baby fat already; she looks like DD2. 

We just moved house, even though the house wasn't actually ready to move into. Long story, but we had the keys 10m ago and during renovations we've found more and more problems, so we just HAD to move or we'd never get into it. 2m until Molly's due so I need to start making it into a home. Our old house was one bedroom, so there was no option to stay there with another baby. 

AFM though, I'm sick with a horrible cough/cold. Hopefully it goes soon, but it seems I've now made everyone else sick too :coffee:



GingerPanda said:


> I'm STILL recovering from my D&C in early July. AF has been here for 10 days. :dohh:
> 
> My new doctor is going to start me on three months of Clomid starting next month with monitoring. 50mg, 100mg, 150mg. If that doesn't work, he wants to refer us to a specialist, but I think we'll just stop TTC for a while at that point.
> 
> So excited to see more babies and bumps! Another round of BFPs would not go amiss here!

I hope the Clomid works for you GP; it worked before, if I remmber correctly, so fingers crossed it happens again. I still think of you and wonder how you're getting on.


----------



## GingerPanda

Lara, I love the name you chose! I bet she'll be adorable! Congrats on finally getting to start moving into your house. I hope it's a cozy home in no time. :thumbup:

I'm getting on fairly well, all things considered. I still have good days and bad days. An 11-day (and counting) AF is not really helping my mood. I've had more relapses into "why me's" and pregnancy jealousy lately. My teen SIL picked an awful time to get herself knocked up with #2 and rub it in my face. People like her don't have miscarriages.

That's pretty dark! Sorry! :haha: Most of the time I go about my business like it never even happened. I think it's just that I realized yesterday I would have been 21 weeks and known the gender and everything. Kind of a hard realization when you miss out on a big milestone. But hopefully this new round of Clomid does it for me. I really wouldn't mind twins this time! :)


----------



## Eltjuh

It's ok to be dark sometimes. I had a very hard time after my mc. It took me at least 6 months to be sort of ok with it...Especially since it took so long (well, for what we were used to) to conceive again! I really didn't like seeing anyone else pregnant and to top it off one of my closest friends who told me she wanted to split up with her husband and definitely didn't want to have any more kids with him fell pregnant accidentally and I was pretty bitter about that. Never really told her, but it was very hard for me at first! 
It's normal to have good and bad days! :hugs: Hopefully most of them are good, or will be soon!! :kiss:


----------



## Lara310809

it's definitely okay to be bitter/jealous; esp when you've been through infertility or a loss. I haven't been through either, but I've still experienced _extreme_ jealousy. I never felt like I had the right to feel that way, but your heart doesn't listen to that, does it?

A good friend of mine just had a MMC; my heart aches for her and I so badly want her to have a healthy pregnancy in the coming months. I so wish that for you too GP.


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks ladies!

I guess mostly the worry is that we'll have problems falling pregnant again. I have PCOS, and DH has some male factor issues. But I keep telling myself it worked once, and it will work again. Ready for next cycle so I can start me three rounds of Clomid. :thumbup:


----------



## Eltjuh

GingerPanda said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> I guess mostly the worry is that we'll have problems falling pregnant again. I have PCOS, and DH has some male factor issues. But I keep telling myself it worked once, and it will work again. Ready for next cycle so I can start me three rounds of Clomid. :thumbup:

I'm sure that if it worked once then it will work again!! :hugs: It's just hard to have to go through all the bfn cycles isn't it?? - I mean I can't really talk as our ttc wasn't as long as some people's but to me it seemed like forever!! (especially cause hubby was having some problems and therefore we couldn't try or sometimes couldn't time it properly, so that made it seem even longer, eventhough technically we couldn't count those months as ttc)
But you WILL get that bfp again!! :hugs:


----------



## Blackrain90

Hey ladies, just wanted to let you know my little man arrived Oct 14, 11:15pm via emergency c-section. Birth didn't quite go as planned in the end, but both baby and I are recovering well. Will be in hospital for a few days, if I get a chance will upload a picture of him. :)


----------



## Lara310809

Congratulations BR! I'm glad he arrived safely even though the birth didn't go as you had hoped


----------



## Eltjuh

AHW!!! Congrats!!!! :hugs: That's so nice to hear, especially after all the testing we all did and all the bfn's we've all had!! And you finally got your baby!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Girly922

Huge congrats blackrain! I did wonder if he'd arrived when I didn't see you on here for a couple of days. Hope you're both doing well :)


----------



## LillyTame

Awwww congratulations!:happydance:


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats! :cloud9:


----------



## Renaendel

I thought I would check in with you ladies again. man it has been a year, great to see that you all are still here and there was lots of baby dust while we were in Waiting to try land.


----------



## MoldyVoldy

hi, my name is letta and i'm a poas addict.

i look forward to feeding my addiction with you all until i get my BFP :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Welcome Letta, hopefully you can get the thread going a bit again as it's kinda run dry a little.
Lots of us got our bfp's and Blackrain even already had her baby boy!! :happydance:
There are still some girls waiting for their bfp's though!! 
Good luck to you!! :dust: (all of you!)


----------



## Lara310809

Hi Letta, I hope you get your BFP soon! :)


----------



## MoldyVoldy

thanks guys :)

i'm either O'ing or about to, so as soon as my TWW begins i will be poas every day until :witch: or :bfp: LOL


----------



## Lara310809

LOL. I used to POAS from 10DPO, but I've never had a positive before 12DPO. Did you conceive quickly last time? How long have you been TTC this time?


----------



## Girly922

Welcome Letta!!

I hope you're not waiting long for your bfp! I was really bad with poas. I'd start at about 7dpo, not once got a bfp before 13dpo at the earliest, but couldn't help myself!!

Good luck and lots of :dust:


----------



## Eltjuh

Girly922 said:


> Welcome Letta!!
> 
> I hope you're not waiting long for your bfp! I was really bad with poas. I'd start at about 7dpo, not once got a bfp before 13dpo at the earliest, but couldn't help myself!!
> 
> Good luck and lots of :dust:

Hey i see on your ticker you're supposed to be due! Haven't had your baby yet?


----------



## Girly922

Nope, still waiting. Impatiently!! Lol. Only just overdue but really want to avoid induction. 

How are you doing?


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw it won't be long now!!! :hugs: It's really annoying going overdue (my sonw as 13 days late so I know what it's like!)
You'll be holding your baby soon enough!! :) 

I'm alright, not much going on. Can feel baby move and have been for a while now actually, just slowly getting stronger and more frequent! (just got a big kick as I wrote this, and again!!)
Got my 20 wk scan on wednesday!! 2 more sleeps!!! And hoping to find out if it's a boy or a girl!! :)


----------



## Girly922

Wow, 13 days! Bet you were climbing the walls by the time you went into labour?! I know I will, I'm just at that point right now where it doesn't feel like its ever going to happen! Lol. Everyone keeps texting asking how I'm feeling, any twinges etc and I just want to scream "No, nothing!" I feel like I'll still be pregnant at Christmas at this point!! :haha: 

Aww, love the kicks. Especially the big ones you get around that point, I only get wriggles now. Baby's getting pretty squashed! Oh wow, 20wk scan already!! Bet you can't wait. You'll have to update on what you're having. Do you think one way or the other? We've stayed :yellow: and I haven't got a clue whether baby's a boy or girl.


----------



## Eltjuh

I cried to my husband every day, saying: I just want my boy!! :cry: :haha:
Especially cause it was my first and all my family said he'll be late cause it's a family thing - everyone's always born late in our family! and I didn't wanna believe it! So I'd been ready from 37 weeks really! (just in case!) Then contractions started at 41+3 but didn't have him until 41+6 
Let us know how you get on! Keep us updated! :winkwink: I'll be checking back if you've gone into labour yet!! :haha:

Yeah love the kicks, would like them to be a little stronger still though and a little more consistent sometimes aswell! But it's lovely!
I wouldn't be able to stay team yellow! Especially cause we have 1 child already we want to know if we get to have 1 of each, but we'd still be happy with another boy! :flower:


----------



## Girly922

I must admit, I'm struggling with the surge of hormones at the end and the absolute rollercoaster of emotions. I can't remember the last full day that I didn't cry over something. 
That's the annoying thing. This is the first baby in our family to go overdue. Absolutely everyone else has been early. So I'm frustrated! I'll update as soon as baby decides to actually arrive!! Lol. 

They'll soon get stronger, and keep you awake! :haha: 
Staying team yellow has kept me going so far. The excitement of finding out has had me looking forward to labour. Now, I'm just scared of induction. 
Can't wait to hear what you're having!!


----------



## Renaendel

Ohh girly I hope the little one shows up soon. I can't imagine the strength you must have to stay true to team yellow. I am in awe.

Could you ladies help me out. I feel like O day is here but I don't normally go til cd 17-20. Here is my IC progression the last 3 days. Thoughts?

https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a548/renaendel/null_zps6aea7d0e.jpg


----------



## Girly922

Thanks hun! Definitely took some willpower! Lol. 

What cd are you on now? They look like they're progressing well but not quite positive yet. I'd get BDing now though! I used the CBFM and that showed my high fertility days and then my 2 peak fertility days. Your strip on the right looks like the IC OPKs I did a day or two before my peak on my monitor. Get busy!! :)


----------



## Renaendel

We did the baby dancing last night, CD13. So the one on the right is today cd14. None of my charting has shown earlier than a 17 but this month just feels way different. Man if I am only 1-2 days away that would be awesome.


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah it's definitely not positive yet, but looks like it's getting there! Maybe tomorrow or the next day!! And remember then it usually takes about 12-48 hrs to ovulate. So definitely get some more baby dancing in!! 
(though for some people it takes less time)


----------



## Girly922

It definitely looks as though you should get a surge in the next couple of days so make sure you've got plenty of energy :haha: Plus, if its earlier this month that could be a good sign to give any chance of implanting successfully. Really hope this is your month!!


----------



## Renaendel

Couldn't help myself and took second test before I went to bed, and what do you know, it was positive. I had my temp surge this morning. I never go above 97.3 unless I ovulate. This is like the 5:00 express of cycles, I have never ovulated so early! Thank goodness we bedded on the 13th since DH is away for work for a few days, I still have a chance this month.


----------



## Girly922

Woohoo for catching it early!! And glad you managed to get a bit of BDing in before hubby had to go away for work. Good luck and I hope you caught that eggy!! :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Yup looks like you ovulated on CD14! Good thing you BDed on CD13! Good luck, hope you get your bfp!!


----------



## Lara310809

good thing you were using OPKs otherwise you might have missed ovulation, it being so early this cycle. I'm glad you managed to BD before your hubby went away; fingers crossed :)


----------



## Renaendel

No word from Girly? Hope you are ok, and have your hands full with a glorious beautiful baby!

Get my progesterone today...time to cross my fingers... And not test until November. I may break and do it at Halloween....or before. 3dpo my last didn't show til 12. I can wait.. And I am only fooling myself....


----------



## Girly922

I'm still waiting to meet my little bundle. I've got 3 days to go into labour before I'll have to book in for induction :( 

This end bit is so much like the TWW!! Constantly looking for something that might indicate labour is imminent. 

I've got a good feeling for you this month renaendel! And glad you've got your progesterone. No testing too early though!! Stay strong! Hypocrite talking here. :haha:


----------



## Eltjuh

We found out yesterday that we're having another boy!! And decided today that his name is going to be Logan :)
So we'll have Lucas and Logan :flower:


----------



## Girly922

Aww congrats Eltjuh! It'll be great to have the boys close in age, they'll be inseparable. And probably get each other into loads of trouble :haha: 

Love the name too, it was on our shortlist for boys names but OH is convinced we're having a girl. Lol.


----------



## LillyTame

Congrats on team blue eltjuh! Both Lucas and Logan are on our short list for boys names! :thumbup:


----------



## Blackrain90

Congrats Eltjuh!


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats on team blue, Eltjuh!

Come on, Girly! Have that baby already! :winkwink:


----------



## Girly922

I'm trying!! Lol. Lazy flipping baby!! Definitely takes after his/her father! 

How are you ginger?


----------



## GingerPanda

Over-emotional. :haha:


----------



## Renaendel

Wooho GRATS eltjuh!
Girly maybe this means your child will be great about sleeping!:winkwink:
Ms. Ginger panda, days like those are great days for pet cuddles. Sometimes I think only they understand.


----------



## Girly922

Over emotional is never great. Cuddles are a big help, especially fluffy cuddles :) 

I can hope baby will sleep well but with the amount of kicks and wriggles I get throughout the night I'm not so sure. Real little fidget this one!! Lol.


----------



## Lara310809

Congratulations on another boy Eltjuh! Logan is a lovely name, and it sounds good with Lucas :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Have you booked in for your induction yet Girly?? Or have you started labour by yourself yet??


----------



## Girly922

Got my midwife appt tomorrow to book for induction but not sure if I had my bloody show last night. Just before bed I went to the toilet and when I wiped I had some mucus streaked with fresh blood. Only a small amount. I haven't had any cervical checks and we haven't DTD in a while so definitely not from anything like that. But I'm not sure if it counts because it was only a small amount. No real contractions as of yet. Just going to keep hoping it happens and I don't need inducing.


----------



## Eltjuh

If it was, then you'll probably keep losing bits over the next day (or few days). I thought mine would be all gone after I kept losing some bits but even days after I was still losing it! It was gross!! 
Fingers crossed things are starting for you!!


----------



## Girly922

I've been losing plug for weeks but never with any blood in. Haven't had anymore blood since last night though. Having some mild contractions but nothing painful. If nothing else, it's got to have made me more favourable for my sweep tomorrow hasn't it?


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah if you're having mild contractions, you might find that your sweep might actually set the whole thing off properly. 
I was having contractions when I had my 2nd sweep and 3 days later my son was born - I had a really slow early labour :S


----------



## Girly922

I can hope!! Just want this baby out now!! :haha:


----------



## Renaendel

I just am so happy you are almost there! You were with me in the ttc after a loss forum and such a great support back then. I broke down and took my first super early test this cycle because I have a nagging pinching on my left side that won't go away. After 5 min I swear there is something but it may be line eye. Checking back in 20 to see if my brain is playing tricks. It is still too early to get a positive on a wondfo right?

Edit: it is grey. Evap. Keeping it so I have a line reference for this brand.


----------



## Eltjuh

Renaendel said:


> I just am so happy you are almost there! You were with me in the ttc after a loss forum and such a great support back then. I broke down and took my first super early test this cycle because I have a nagging pinching on my left side that won't go away. After 5 min I swear there is something but it may be line eye. Checking back in 20 to see if my brain is playing tricks. It is still too early to get a positive on a wondfo right?
> 
> Edit: it is grey. Evap. Keeping it so I have a line reference for this brand.

Look at your chart!! Wow!! That looks really good! Give it a couple more days though, like 2 or 3! Good luck!


----------



## Girly922

Thanks hun. I remember, you really helped me through it. :hugs:

Still too early hun but your chart looks fantastic!!


----------



## Renaendel

Yea, I know you can only get a positive 2-3 days after implantation. I hope the pulling today was that occurring. But but, I had 7 wondfos left and couldn't help myself.


----------



## Lara310809

I know the day I implanted (long story), and it took 4 days to get the faintest line on a sensitive (10miu) test. I was testing every day because I was convinced I was pregnant; and it still took that long. Hang in there; it's still very early :)


----------



## Eltjuh

That's cause it takes about 2 days for it to show up on a blood test, so it takes at least another 2 days for it to be enough to show on a poas test. :) 
Keeping my fingers crossed for you though Renaendel! :thumbup:


----------



## Renaendel

That could mean 5 whole days to wait! I think I tested every day from 7 on with the last pregnancy and didn't see my Bfp til 12dpo even with twins and that was on an frer. I think I have the strength to not test today, but tomorrow might be pushing it. Most months I don't even test but this one it had been hard not to. :haha:


----------



## Girly922

Stay strong renaendel :)

My yellow bump turned pink this morning at 9.41am. She's perfect. Six hours from not being dilated at all to her being born. 

Will update more later. Right now I'm beyond tired. Xx


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw Yay!!! Congrats Girly!!! :happydance:
Take your time and rest! Will be waiting for an update - when you're ready! :flower: Enjoy your little girl!!! 

Renaendel, I got my Bfp at 9 dpo this time, 10dpo last time :)


----------



## Renaendel

Yay a little girl. I bet she is just beautiful. Congratulations and I hope you get some good sleep.


----------



## Lara310809

Congratulations Girly! Finally!

I implanted on 8DPO and got my BFP on 12DPO. Apparently 8/9DPO is the most common time to implant, though it can happen even after your period is due. With my first I didn't get a BFP until 17DPO, so I must have implanted around 13DPO, which would have been 1 day before my period was due


----------



## LillyTame

Yaaay! Congrats Girly! :cloud9:


----------



## Renaendel

NO LAUGHING

So I was finishing up my weekly laundry and my hand caught on a piece of metal on the inner area of the washer where the drum sits. I ripped a good chink out of my thumb. After a few, well more than a few choice words and girly whimpering I had an epiphany. I remembered Eltjuh's quote and thought what the heck lets try something.




Eltjuh said:


> That's cause it takes about 2 days for it to show up on a blood test, so it takes at least another 2 days for it to be enough to show on a poas test. :)
> Keeping my fingers crossed for you though Renaendel! :thumbup:

After I bandaged my thumb I added a little water to a cup that I had used to collect a few drops of blood, then dipped until the ic started to fill like it does with pee.

Not only did it work, I have a second line...I showed it to my husband he sees it. (he never saw my line eye stuff from my first pregnancy so I trust that, the man has anti-line-eye)

He wants to keep the ic as reference and we can check tomorrow morning. I won't have blood obviously unless I am a klutz so I will have to do with pee in 2 days probably and another squinter.

Cautiously hopeful.


----------



## LillyTame

Wow, I've tried it with an IC and didn't get anything, so I'm hoping it's real! Can we get a pic?!


----------



## Renaendel

Sure let me get my camera and we will see how this turns out!


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats, Girly!

Oh my goodness, we're going to all be lancing ourselves to bleed on pregnancy tests now, aren't we? :haha: Hope it's real!


----------



## Renaendel

Hehe I am too much of a woos to do that intentionally. Ectopic, fine I handled that but dear god have you ever had a cardboard paper cut? That HURTS! Lol

Any way here is my first photo. If you can't see the line on the top IC it will try to get a better one.

https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a548/renaendel/null_zpsac999bda.jpg


----------



## Eltjuh

I can see it, just about, had to tilt my screen a little to see it better! 
Fingers crossed it's the start of your bfp!! Only bad thing is that it's gonna be harder for you now to resist testing :winkwink:


----------



## LillyTame

Im only on my phone but I think I see a hint of a line FXd its the beginning of something beautiful!


----------



## Renaendel

Round 2 Fight!

On the top we have our first contender, straight from the washing machine battered thumb, The Blood Test! *crowd is unsure*
On the bottom we have our second contender FMU. "To prepare for this matchup our fighter did the impossible, held it all night long".

Ok feeling a little goofy. What do you ladies see? Am I going crazy? I swear there is something there and I even caught it in photo!

https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a548/renaendel/null_zpse2bd515d.jpg


----------



## Eltjuh

I can see it and your chart looks great!! Try a FRER next time, you're 8dpo now so it might show up tomorrow! I got my bfp on FRER at 9dpo!


----------



## LillyTame

Gosh, I THINK I saw something, but maybe I'm wishing too hard :shrug: lol 8dpo is still early though, so FX'd! :dust:


----------



## Renaendel

Took the tests ino the nurse. They said congratulations you are clearly pregnant, then bloods came back less than 1, so chemical or it is still too soon and if I get lines on another brand I should go in. No more wondfos for me ever.


----------



## Girly922

Oh hunny, I'm sorry. I've never used wondfos so I can't be much help there but I would say don't bleed on a peestick. Most brands, the test line will soak up a small amount whether its positive or negative. They're not made for blood so give a false reading. I learnt that the hard way. OSOMs you can use for blood or urine but there's not many on the market that will do both. :hugs:


----------



## Girly922

My birth story :) 

We got to the midwife unit at about 1am and was told that baby was back to back. The contractions weren't dilating me but just turning baby, resulting in intense the back labour. I wasn't even dilated to 1cm so they sent me home. We got home around 3am and I just tried to get some rest. My waters broke at 6am. After throwing up several times OH drove me back to the unit. We got there around 7am. I was examined pretty much straight away and was at 8cm and pushing. Her head was so low already. I got straight in the pool and she arrived at 9.41am with just gas & air. No time for anything else. I then delivered the placenta naturally 12 minutes later, and OH cut the cord. I ended up with a 2nd degree tear that needed stitches but 5 hours later, we were allowed home. Minus the tear, I got everything in my birth plan. It was truly an amazing experience. She's such a happy baby. I'm so in love!! 

This is Baby Violet

https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg165/Georgie_and_Chris/AC8ABA6B-F635-407E-A936-49508504CDF7-37059-000018B99A976D34_zps7ba7b380.jpg


----------



## Renaendel

That is why I did the urine test this morning, I didn't trust the blood. When the pee came up good I was excited and took that one into the doctors. Changing brands. FRERs only.




EEEEEEEEE omg she is beautiful!!


----------



## Girly922

I've heard mixed reviews about the wondfos. Evil things!!


----------



## LillyTame

Renaendel said:


> That is why I did the urine test this morning, I didn't trust the blood. When the pee came up good I was excited and took that one into the doctors. Changing brands. FRERs only.

I've been doing wondfos since Jan...NEVER got an evap :shrug: I'm sorry that your blood test was neg though :hugs:


What a cutie pie, Girly! :cloud9:


----------



## Lara310809

Girly, she's gorgeous! :) sounds like everything went well, aside from the slow start :( I bet none of that matters anymore though, now you have your beautiful girl. Congrats again. :)

Sorry to hear your test came back negative Renaendel :( hopefully it's just too soon; remember that even in successful pregnancies, the majority don't even implant until 8/9DPO


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw Girly!! That's such a nice birth story!! Nice and quick, especially for a first!! I hope mine will be more like that this time! :haha: Congrats again!! She's so cute!!! 

Renaendel, sorry your blood test came back negative, but there's still time! After I used the internet cheapies (similar to wondfo's) with my first I never wanted to use them again... They're SO hard to read, especially early on, cause they're just so faint and it's easy to imagine a line when there isn't one.... And actually miss the line when it is there! With my first I threw it in the bin thinking it was negative. It wasn't till after I'd looked at pictures of other people's bfp's on them that I dug it back out to have another look and then both me and hubby thought we could see something very faint so I went and bought a 'normal' pee-stick and that came back positive!! Never wanted to use them again after that!
FRERs are good, but I did find it hard to tell sometimes whether it was positive or an evap, as you can see the line either way, but it's hard to tell sometimes whether there is any colour to it! I guess you just shouldn't look at it too close, cause if there's no colour you won't be able to see it from far....


----------



## MoldyVoldy

i got a pink evap on a wondfo last month. it happens...but apparently it's "rare"?

i still use them because i can't afford to buy 50 frer's a month. lol

11 dpo and got an ugly BFN this morning. boo.


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats, Girly! She's beautiful!

Sorry for the BFNs in here. That's the worst!


AFM, today is day 3 of Provera, trying to get AF to come so I can get back on Clomid.


----------



## Renaendel

Good advice eltjuh. My wonderful husband was great about it. I think the evaps wreaked as much havoc on him as they did on me. We decided to wait until Sat to try and test again. My LP last month was 8 days and I am at 9dpo. If this halloween brings the witch he agreed to go for SMEP. Either way we have a direction forward.


----------

